# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر >  >  ادخل هنا وعبر عما في قلبك

## شمعة الوادي

:clap:          اخواني واخواتي
الي يدخل هنا يكتب خاطرة حتى لو كانت سطرين عادي
وتكون من قلبه ومشاعره واحساسه
واكون شاكرة لكم من كل قلبي

 تحياتي : شمعة الوادي :toung:

----------


## المستحييل

_[IMG]http://www.************/files/arb-up-2008-1/Zjk55634.jpg[/IMG]_
_عندما وجدتك صاحبي وجدت ضالتي .._
_نعم اصبحت انا انا لابل اصبحت انسان يستطيع البوح بما يشعر به من حب وحزن وفرح والم .._
_نعم كنت تلك الوحيده الصماء البكماء التي لاتسطيع البوح والتعبير.._
_ها انا من جديد احب لابل واعشق فابقى بقربي صاحبي دووووما.._

----------


## شمعة الوادي

المستحيل
    حبيبتي مشكورة على الكلمات الرائعه
وشكرا لتعطير صفحتي بورود الخواطر
واتمنى لكي التوفيق في حياتكي

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

بعيدٌ عنكِ يا أنتِ .. تفصِلُنا مسافاتٌ طِوالْ 
فمتى الوصلُ يا أنتِ 
فلهيبُ الشوقِ أحرقني و أدمى قلبيَ المُلتاعَ حُباً في هواكِ 
جِيئِي إليّ و أخمديها بِقُبلةٍ تُطفي اللهيبَ المُضرمَا

----------


## بكاء القلم

" فكرة رائعة وجميـلة ياشمعة الوادي "
واسمحوا لي أن أضعَ هنا أحرفٌ نبضهاَ قلبي : 
تقيأتُ صرختي وانا على حضنِ الدهر .. ولم يرحمني القدر !

----------


## رحيل القلب

متعبة أنا
متخمة بالجراح
دمعي فنى
و القلب مني في نياح



تحياتي ....
رحيل القلب

----------


## نُون

شمعة الوادي
طرحكِ موفق
أعجبني وايل الكلمات هنا...


خوف ٌيعتريني من كل صوب
أشعر ُبهِ يتخلل ُأجزائي
بكل برود
خوف ٌمن المجهول نشأ
وللمجهول يعود
لم أعد قادرة على أحتمال
الوجود
ما من أحد ٍمنهم
شاعر ٌبما قلبي بهِ
يجود
يكفيك ياقلبي
من خفقانك المروع 
لهذه الليلة
فما عدت ُأقوى على الجحود
فـُضح أمري
ونال جميع الخلق ِمني
فما عاد هناك 
صمود
هذياني...
شعري...
جرح ٌبصدري..
كل أولئك علي َوعليكَ
شهود
فـــــــــقـــــــــــط
أدعو الرب
بأن ينزل على قلبي
مزيداً من القسوة..
مزيداً من البرود..
مزيداً من الجمود..
فما عاد هناك مكانٌ للجحود.

براءة من الحب
2008

----------


## شمعة الوادي

يسلمووووووووووووو اخواني واخواتي على الخواطر الحلوة
والله لا يحرمنا من توجدكم في مواضيعي
يعطيكم العافية
تحياتووووووووووو
شمعة مضيئة الى الابد

----------


## دانة الشوق

سنوات عمري تنطوي

وجراحاتي لم تضمدها السنين 

فهاأنا أبعث بقلبي للأمل المنتظر

ليطفىء نار اللهيب



لكِ مني أعذب التحيه والسلام

دمتِ في رعاية الباري

----------


## عاشور

*سيدتى عندما يبكى الشعراء فى منامهم* 

*تكون الكلمات مغسولة بدموع عينيك* 

*ولعنيك بريقا لامعا يكتم الاسرار*

----------


## MOONY

القلب ينبضٌ  
في هواك
والروح باتت
معلقة في غلاك

أحبك

----------


## همس الصمت

صديقتي الغالية ,,,,
ضمي يدكِ بيدي ولنبقى [ معاً ] للأبـــــــــــــــــــــد ..

فكرتكِ رائعة شمعة الواداي
اطيب التحايا لك ...

----------


## غرام أحباب

ماعندي كلام أقوله

ولا طيور محموله

بس عندي قلب 

حبك بعرض هالكون 

وطوله 
لك كل التحايا أختي شمعة الادي
تقبلي مروري

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

يا شمعةً أضحتْ مُعذبتِي = مَتَى اللُقيا يا شمعةَ القلبِ

أضئتِ حياتي بنورِكِ الوهّاج  = عطراً يبُّثُ الشوقَ بالحُبِّ

.
.
.

 :embarrest:

----------


## بكاء القلم

في هذه اللحـظة ، أسطورة وجهي القديم تُكرر إحساسي مرة أخرى
سأنثرُ شوقي على أرضِ الحرف ثانية ،،
 
صفحة الشـوق

جئت أشكوكِ قلمـي

ليرسم جرح الألم . .
فأرسم الجروح على خارطة الحروف
ولأشكوكِ بذاك الحرف على محكمة الأوراق
فعلى أرضِ الحرف منَ الكلمةْ تئن جروحي من جفاكْ
لتغني حروفي بنعيّ أنفاسي .. تبّاً لكِ أيتها الأحزان ..
أحزان تكتسي حروفي .. فيتوقف نبض الحرف الواحد !
نعم يتوقف بمشنقةِ آهاتُكِ
أيتها الأحزان المرتمية على صفحات الأشواق ..


نبضُ الحروف يتوقف بضجيجِ سكوني ، عجباً !
ما أنا إلا ذرفتُ حروفي من محبرةِ أحزاني
بكل صراخ دموعي المنحدرة 
وبكل ضجيج الصمت دمتُ أشتاق
وبهـذا الصراخ والضجيج دمتُ أوَسِدُ خواطري بمجرد دفاتر . . 
أتتركينني أترقب عقارب أيامي ليجرحني بعدك ؟
وأنتِ بعيدة ، يخطِفك النسيان فتجرنـي إليكِأذيال اللهفة ..
شوقٌ يملئ أوقاتي
فأحبكِ كلمة تنبضُ بإحساسي مُتَسللةٌ أحشائي
وبكلّ بساطة ..!
ترحلين عني وتتركيني أحتضنُ ولهٌ ونيران
ليحرقني لهيب الشوق وحرارة الدموع
فما أنا إلا بثكلى في وأزقة الشجون ومتاهة الشوق
لتسُوقني اللهفة في مجرةِ التفكير إلى نداءكِ وأنتي بعيدة . .
وأنا في ساحة النداء تداعبني ضغوط الضيق
إذْ يُفرِحُني البكاء ، وتُضحِكُني العبرات
فتارة تَخْتَنِقْ وجداني وأخرى يَتَنَفَس جنوني
ليجنّ بكِ جنوني ..



تحياتي لكم
أخوكم/ بكاء القلم




*20 – 10 – 2006 م*

----------


## نُون

(وابل الكلمات هنا رائع
شكراً لكِ شمعة الوادي على هذا الجمع)
****
هم أسبلوا على فقدك حداداً أسودا
أما أنا فقد أسبلته حداداً أبيضا
لاتسأل لما؟؟
أوَ تدري..
خذ جوابي من هنا...
فمنذ رحيلك يارفيقي
سجلتُ لي في قائمة المجانين موعدا
****
تحياتي..

----------


## رحيل القلب

محبطة أنا
أشعر بعدم الانتماء لأي مكان أو أحد

رحماك ربي
وحسين مؤلي

----------


## نُون

صباح الخير..
***
كلما أزدادت جرعة الحب
أرتفعت نسبة المجانين في العالم
8
8
8
هذا يعني
أن العشاق عقال ٌفي عالم ٍلايقدر العقول
***
تحياتي..

----------


## MOONY

مابين الحيرة والشكوى
تظل في حياتي
أنت أجمل ذكرى

----------


## بكاء القلم

صباحٌ مفعمٌ برائحة الشمس الذهبية
":"
سألتني ذاتَ لقاء : متى ستعدمني بعدما ألقيتني خلفَ قضبانِ ضلوعكْ ؟
فقلتُ : كيفَ لي أن أهْدرَ نبضي ، أوَلا تعلم أنّك قلبي ؟!
وأنَّ قلبي هوَ نبضُ حياتي !
:
تحياتي الخاالصة

----------


## رحيل القلب

أحيانا بعض السؤال
يُرهِقُ الروح
يَكتسِحُ القلب
وينكأُ جرحاً لمّا
يندملْ بَعْدْ 
تحياتي ....
رحيل القلب

----------


## شمعة الوادي

يسلموووووو على الكلمات الحلوة
ويعطيكم الف عافية على تعطير صفحتي
ومروركم الطيب
الله لا يحرمنا منكم يارب على جهودكم الرائعة
تحياتووووووو
شمعة مضيئة الى الابد

----------


## نُون

صباح الضمائر الحية 
***
عجبا ً لمطلح ٍ يسمى الحب
يمارس أدواراً عدة على مختلف جميع اللغات 
عُـد معي بعضها :
دور السجن عندما يمتلكنا
ودور السجان عندما يضطهدنا
ودور الأم عندما تحنو علينا
ودور الأبن يجثو عند أقدام قصائدنا
نقلبه كيف شئنا
ودور الجنون بلا عقل ٍيمتلكنا
و دور ٌ...، و دور ...،ٌ و دور ٌ.....،....
*** 
براءة

----------


## بكاء القلم

صباحٌ مخلّلٌ بالنقاءصباحٌ يرتشفُ عذوبةَ الشمسِمن وجهِ السماءصباحٌ ولا صباحيهمسُ بصوتِ العصافيرِويضحكُ بثغرِ الضياء:تقبّلوا هذياني  :amuse:  لكم تحياتي الخاالصة

----------


## إحساس و حكاية

*غبت و السبّة أمتحاناتي..*
*رجعت و لا احد سائل عن أحوالي ..*
*غالي المنتدى لكن الظاهر أنا اللي مو بغالي ..*



*تسلمين يا شموووعة  ع الموضوع ..*

*ما طلع عندي إلا هالخربشة و امتحانات معفسّة ..*
*الله يستر السنة..*
*نسألكم الدعاء..*
*تحية معطرة بالخصوص لك ..*
*دمتِ بسلام و طاعة الرحمن .*

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

حتّى متى ؟ يبقى الحالُ هكذا !

لا أطيقُ بُعدكِ عني ,, و لا تُطيقِيهِ أنتِ !!

هل لي بالوِصالِ يا شمعتيْ

منْ لي غيرُكِ في دُنيتيْ

أنيريْ دربي فأنتِ شمعةْ

حاليِ كحالِ خيطِ الشمعِ الذي يحترقُ معها

لكِ يا أنتِ  :embarrest:

----------


## التوبي

*لمْ أكتب الحُب الذي يُذكــّرا* 
*لأنـّي هُنا بين الجميع مُقدرا* 
*لكنـنـّـي قــد عشتهُ فــترةً*  
*حتى كأنهُ في عروقـّي جرا* 
*أختي شمعة الـوادي* 
*شكراً لكِ على الموضوع الجميل* 
*تحياتي*

----------


## نُون

مساء الورد

***

مساء كل حلمٍ يرتل لقائي بباطن كفيك..
مساء الحاء في حضن الباء ياسيدي..

***

براءة

----------


## غرام أحباب

أنا في بعدك أعاني
طول أيامي والليالي
وأكثر الناس يجرح
ولا يداوي....

----------


## شمعة الوادي

عندما تعتيرني الاحزان
ابحث عن انسان
يكون صديقا
يكون رفيقا
فلا اجد سواك

----------


## بكاء القلم

حَسْبي القلَم عَلى الأسَى
 :embarrest: 
كلما أستيقظَ الهمُّ في خاطري ، أهدهدهُ في سريرِ قصيدتي
لينامَ هذا الكافر لكي لا يشعل نارَ الحزنِ في داخلي
:
بكاء القلم

----------


## أسطورة حب

سألت..ولا زلت أسأل..
كيف مات..حين أقبل؟؟
أيموت الحب في لحظة؟!!
سألت ولا زلت أسأل..!!

----------


## أبوفاطمه

والطير في بحر القطيف وجوها

في برها مترنم وسماها

والعندليب مغرد برياضها 

باللحن يطرب كل من وافاها

والماء يهدر في الحقول كأنه

عزف على قيثارة أبداها

والنخل صفق والطيور ترقصت 

طرباً لها والكل قد غناها




شمعة الوادي 

اسمحي لي على هذا المرور

تحياتي لكي

أبوفاطمة.

----------


## شمعة الوادي

يسلمووووووو حبايب قلبي على هذا الجهد الرائع
الله لا يحرمنا من طلتكم الرائعة
بالتوفيق الى الجميع

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

أُحِبُكِ يا أَنْتِ

 :embarrest:

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

عطشانك يا بحر !!

----------


## أبوفاطمه

يا من له القلب هفا

يامن له الشوق يميل 

نظرتهُ سحراً خفي 

لمساتهُ تشفي العليل

أتراك تسمع خافقي  

وتأوهي عند الاصيل

وسعادتي عنداللقاء

وتألمي عند الرحيل.


      مع تمنياتي لكي بتوفيق

أبوفاطمة .

تحياتي .

----------


## فرح

اريد ان اصرخ وايرتفع صوتي ...
اصرخ من صمييييييييم قلبي ؟!
نعم اريد من يفهمني واحدثه بما في قلبي ،،،
اريد انسان اشكي له همومي ،،ويسمع آهاااااتي ...
من يفهمني ،،،
اتمنى في هذه الحظه ،،،البعد كل البعد عن هذه الدنيا 
لحظااات قاسيه متعبه ،،الم ،،حزن،،دموع،،
نعم يئست وانقطع حبل الامل ،،،لامكان في قلبي للصبر 
لقد ضاقت بي الحياه ،،،،
******
مشكوووره خيتووو
ع الطرح ،،الرااائع
يعطيك العااافيه

----------


## غرام أحباب

أناجريح وماغيرك يداويني
أناحزين وأنت ألي تسليني
ليتك تجي وتشوف طعنات
السكين ألي في صدري
وتشافيني

----------


## أبوفاطمه

شمع الفرح

شمع الفرح

ذاب وجرح

بنار الشموع سالت دمايعنا

حزن وفرح مايلتقوا بنفس الشعور

عرس ونعش زهور وقبور

يارب سترك ياغفور

ومضت الايام والأهات في داخلنا

نجلس اه ونقوم بأه

وكل الأه في داخلنا

نريد نصيح ونصرخ اه

بأعلى اه

نريد نصيح بدون حدود

تقبلي هذا المرور أختي شمعة الوادي

تحياتي لكي ...

----------


## شمعة الوادي

يسلمووووووو حبايب قلبي على الطلة الرائعة
الله لا يحرمنا من خواطركم
بالتوفيق

----------


## التوبي

*لاتظن إني نسيّت* 
*ولاتقول عنــّي جفيت* 
*تبقى ذكرى في حياتي* 
*لأنــك أنته لي وفـيت* 
*دمتكم بـ ود*

----------


## شمعة الوادي

عهد ابقى على حبي وَ حبك و لآخر نبضه في قلبي احبك
يا [ اغلى ] حلم حققته في ~ عمري
يافرصه في حياتي ما تكرر .

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

وَفَيْتُ لِوَعْدِيْ

وَ مَا خُنْتُ عَهْدِيْ

وَ ضَحّيْتُ مِنْ أَجْلِكِ بِكُلِّ العُصُورْ


وَ كُلِّ الدُهُور



فَأَنْتِ زَمَانِي الجَدِيْدْ

و أَنْتِ الحَبْلُ .. حَبْلُ الوَرِيدْ

أَيَا غَاليِتِي

إليَّ تَعالِي فَقَلِْبي إِلَيْكِ غَدَا كَالأَسِيِرْ

 :embarrest:

----------


## التوبي

*لازلتُ صعب الأقتناع* 
*بين الأهل ألبس قناع* 
*فكم وكم قـد قيل لي* 
*لكنني أبـــدي متناع* 
*أعــيـشُ بأسمٍ زائفٍ* 
*انا ماعهدّتُ الأصطناع* 
*قلميــــــــــــــــــ*

----------


## نُون

مساء الحياة 
*** 
مجنونة يهدهدها الجنون في أحضان مجنونها
تهمس في أذنيه :
أطلق سراحي 
أطلقني
فحبك سيفٌ مسلول 
طعناته لايزال أثرٌ لها 
في خاصرتي
أرجوك أرحمني
ولا يزال
يهدهدها في أحضان الجنون يقلبها كالدمى 
وبكل برود:
أنتِ حبيبتي.. 
*** 
براءة

----------


## شمعة الوادي

وين الايام نطول فيها سهرتنا
   صارت احلام ندكرها في دمعتنا
يارب يعيد افراحنا ومباهجنا
   بشوف الحبيبي ياقلبي صبرك صبرك

----------


## غرام أحباب

خذني قربك؟!
خذني قربك؟!
حالتي صعبهـ في بُعدك....
كل هم وكل غم كاسيني
ومايجيني الفرح إلا في قربك....

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

و لا زالَ الإنتظار في الطابور  !!

 :noworry:

----------


## شمعة الوادي

امسك بيدي ولا تتركني فانا محتاجة الى حنانك

----------


## نُون

مسائكم خير

***
الحب
يخلف الجنون
الجنون
يولد الفلسفة
الفلسفة
ضربٌ من ضروب
الحب+الجنون
***
براءة

 :amuse:

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

خُذيني لسماءِ الحاءِ يا قمري

فـ باءُ الحُبِّ أيقظَ شِعْريَ الغافِي

فلا أنتِ

و لا أنتِ

يُزيلُ سُهادَ أيامِي

و لَيلِي مُذْ أَتَتْهُ الظُلْمَةُ السَودَاءُ بِالغَدرِ 

مِنَ الخَلْفِ

أيََا أَنتِ

أنَا قَدْ كُنْتُ شَمْعَتَكِ

أُنِيرُ الدربَ , أَضويهِ

بِذي كفِّي

فَكيفَ الَهجْرُ و البُعْدُ

و كَيُفَ النأيُ يا حَبِيْ

----------


## بكاء القلم

صباحكم سكر   أتنفّسُ هذا الصباحِ بشذى مختلف ..على مايبدو لأن أُطلِقَ سراحي يومَ أمس من سجنِ الاختبارات  :amuse: تمنيااتي للجميع بالتوفيق

----------


## نُون

مبارك ٌلك بكاء
و أهلاً بمقدمك.. 



***
هي : أشتاق ُكل همساتك
هو : بكل بروووود وقيض ٌلها:
وما فضل همساتي على همسات غيري !!!..
هي في إمتعاظٍ خفي:
كم أود قتلك أحياناً
ومن بين شفتيه تنبق ابتسامةٍ نكراء:
هلمي إلي ياملهمتي.. 
***
براءة

----------


## شمعة الوادي

حين انطفأت الانوار
والجميع الى النوم
خلد...لم يبقى الا
ضوء القمر لينير
الدنيا حينها شعرت
بالوحدة فلم
أجد غيرك ياصديقي
ليخفف عني

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

أحبُكِ جداً

و ليسَ سواكِ يكونُ الحبيبْ

يكونُ الصديقْ

همسه : لا تزعل , لأنك بتكون لي و باكون لك  :embarrest:

----------


## بكاء القلم

تعتريني جروحٍ حارّة وضياع جاف
طقسُ الأيام من حولي مُتـقلّبْ !  :weird: 
:
فقط
أحتاجُ حضنٍ دافئ يضمُّ مشاعري
وحنانٍ يحميني من عوامل تعرية الخدوش
 :embarrest:

----------


## بكاء القلم

:
  ولكن أينَ أجدهُ وأينَ يجدني ؟!
  :huh:

----------


## غرام أحباب

عند أشراقة يوم جديد

رأية نور من بعيد

فهمت أتسأل هل من مجيب

فقيل لي هذا بشر

على هيئة ملك رشيد....

غرام أحباب....

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

ما لِي و لِلْحُب !!

.
.
.

زَفَرَاتْ مُرهَقَهْ

----------


## شمعة الوادي

يسلمووووووووووو حبايب قلبي على الطلة الحلوة واللي يشاركوني دايما
اشكركم من كل قلبي على اشراقة صفحاتي بكلامك العطر
الله لا يحرمنا من تواجدك الطيب
بالتوفيق الكم جميعا

----------


## نُون

صباح الخير
***
لم أعد أطيق ُالصبرا..
هل سمعت َعن أنثى أطاقته ُ
قبلي
أو بعدي..؟؟..
فلم يـُعرف عن حواء وبناتها أنهن
وليدات ُإنتظار ..
***
براءة

----------


## نُون

كفى...
فجرت َجروحي..
***
براءة

----------


## وردة حلاوية

مشورةخيوة ..
اذ جيت افتح صفحتها ..واذراحت اطوية  همومي وانساهاالي حوالينيا .


تحياتي 
وردة

----------


## بكاء القلم

وتظلُّ صرختي تزعجُ هذهِ الصفحات: :sad2: أينَ ومتى وكيف أجدهُ و يجدني !

----------


## بكاء القلم

؟

----------


## أُخرىْ

*إشتياق أعيشه منذ الأزل*
*لروح*
*أم لكيان*
*أم لفراغ يسكنني فقط..*
*أحتاج للتغيير*
*أحتــاج للوطن يحتويني..*
*ينتشلني من هذياني*
*أحتاجـه ..*
*نوراً يضلني ويبصرني..*
*أحتاجه..*
*ف ق ط*
*و*
*أشتاقه منذ الازل*

----------


## نُون

مساء 
أطلقه لك..
من رحم كل موجود
من صلب كل مفقود
يهمس ُفي قارعة أذنيك
لا..
تتشاجر مع نفسك..
فـــأنا تلك
نفسك..

**
براءة

----------


## نُون

مساء الـ....
الـ...نسيان..

 :embarrest: 

***

نسيتُ بأن أخبركَ..
بأن مشاعري حبلى..
منذ..
فارقت َمضجع َقلبي..
خطيئة ٌأقترفتها في حين لقائنا السابع..
حبلى 
تتوحم برائحتك النرجسية..
تعد شهووور عشقها
لتنجب َ
جنينها الحب..


***

براءة

----------


## أُخرىْ

صمت غريبه.,,أعيشه..
إنتظار.. 

بعثرة أوراق..أجدت صياغتها..

لاأعلم ..مــا  أنا

----------


## نُون

مساء غير ...

***

ما أقسى الهجر..
و ما الإنتظاااار ؟؟..
سوى لعنة ألقى بها شيطان أخرس
من بعيد السنون
فوقعت على رأسي..
كم أمقتك َ..!!..
لا..
ليس أنت َ...
بل الإنتظار..

**

براءة

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

نحوَ البابِ الشرقيِّ مشيتُ ..

وصلتُ ..

و عِندَ البابْ ..

مَنْ الطارِقْ ؟!

----------


## أُخرىْ

صباحكم سُكر,,!!
في بعض الأحيان ,,.نحتاج للفواصل في حياتنا..وفاصلتي لها مع الصداقه قدر غريب,, :amuse: 
,
 ,
في داخلي بحار من الحنين تشتاق لشاطئك النائي وفي مخيلتي ذكريات لازالت تعيشها مواقفي معك ، من المضحك أن نكون تجارب القدر وأن نعيش مع آمل أن يكون اليوم التالي حاملا معه السعاده

----------


## شمعة الوادي

يسلمووووو على طلتكم الجميلة
اللتي فاحت بعطركم الجميل
الله لا يحرمني من تواجدكم
موفقين لكل خير

----------


## شمعة الوادي

دخلت وكنت طايرة من الفرح
وطلعت وكنت حزينة لفراقك
لماذا يحدث معي هذا
ماذا فعلت انا
ودي اقول الى العالم كله اني احبه وفوق كل هذا مااقدر استغني عنه ولا لحظة
أحبك أحبك أحبك
وخلي الناس كلها تسمع
رجاء لا تتكرني وحيدة
فلتشعل شمعتي بحبك لي

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

خرجتُ هُناكَ

و عدتُ لكِ من جديد

أغاليتي

أنتِ إليَّ كحبلِ الوريد

و أنتِ شمعتي الحمراءُ

يا أملي الوحيد

أحبكِ جداً 

هل من جديد 

أحبكِ جداً

فليسمعني كل العالم

أحبكِ يا شمعتي المضيئة

 :embarrest:

----------


## نُون

***

كلما أقتربت ُمنك_ أكثر _
زدت ُ_ شوقاً _ إليك
قل لي ما أفعل ؟!!...
و هل _ قربك َ _ ذنب ٌ
حتى...
حتى أعاقب عليه 
و يسطر لي في صحيفة أعمالي
_ جـرمـا ً_ ...!!

***

براءة

----------


## شمعة الوادي

يسلموووووووو لااشراق صفحتي باجمل العطور
الله لا يحرمنا من تواجدكم الدايم
موفقين لكل خير

----------


## شمعة الوادي

كلما نظرت لنافدتي وجدتك ترسم على وجهك ابتسامة
تاملت بعض كلماتك وجدتها احلى من العسل وسط قلبي

----------


## شمعة الوادي

كتب حروف أسمك على جدران غرفتي 
وامسكت حرفك بيدي ليكون وسط قلبي

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

حبيبتي
.
.
ما حالُكِ
.
.
أحبُكِ
.
.
ما ذلك الداءُ الذي أصابكِ
.
.
كعينِ حاسدٍ أتى
.
.
يقتاتُ منكِ ما يشا
.
.
عودي إليَّ
.
.
ببسمة الصباح
.
.
يا سِريّ المكنون
.
.
قلبي بِكِ مفتون
.
.
لا تجزعي
.
.
لا تهُربي
.
.
فالصبرُ مفتاحُ الفرج
.
.
مهما يطولُ ليلُنا
.
.
ستُشرق الشمسُ لنا
.
.
و تنجلي ظلمةٌ
.
.
و يبتدي عهد الحياة السرمدي
.
.
كعاشقينِ مغرمينِ 
.
.
أنتِ معي
.
.
نحيا الحياة إلى الأبد

----------


## نُون

***

في صدري
تـخـتـلجُ شاعريةٌ عظمـى
لا .. يستحقها سواك
فهل أنت مصغ ٍ؟؟!..
سؤال ٌ
أطلقـتهُ في فضاء العدم
وما من جواب..!!..

***

براءة

----------


## شمعة الوادي

يسلمووووووو لتواصلكم معي
ولااشراق صفحتي باحلى العطور
موفقين لكل خير

----------


## فرح

هنا ساشكوو مابي قلبي من همووم 
نعم هموم كونتها الايام وملئت قلبي طعنات 
الامي تضعفني ،،،،وتجعلني اقسوو حتى على نفسي 
اليأس ينتابني في هذه الحظات ،،اشعر وكأن احزان العالم تكمن داخل قلبي 
حزن
هموم
دموع
اتمنى انسان اشكووله وينتشلني مما الاقي ..
تحياتي ...فرح وآهات الزمن

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

يارب بحق هذا اليوم تحقق امآلنا يارب وتنشرالمحبة في قلوبنا
وتفتح علينا باب السعادة وتنور طريقنا
يارب شافي جميع المرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات
وامسح عليهم يارب ببركات أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

هناك دفنتُ قلبي

حيثُ هي  _ مقبرةُ القُلوب _

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

بكل اللهجات

أُحِبُكِ >> بالفصحى

أحبج >> بالإماراتي

أحبش >> بالقطيفي

 :embarrest: 

الله يخليش لي يا شمعة عمري يا حبيبتي

----------


## شمعة الوادي

ممكن تفتح اللي صفحة في قلبك وتحفضها
وتكب عليها كلمة أحبك وتغلق الصفحة
وافتحها لما توحشك راح تلقاها جنبك
بحبك
بحبك
بحبك

----------


## رحيل القلب

حب الوصي اسعدني
ولادة النور في باطن الكعة أنارت ظلامي
ما أنا فيك يا علي
سوى قطرة ندى في بحرك الزاخر


تحياتي....
رحيل القلب

----------


## شمعة الوادي

يسلمووووووو لاضاءة صفحتي بعطركم
موفقين لكل خير

----------


## نُون

ما أقسى الوداع في أعماق العناق ،،،
و ما أشهى العناق في لحظة لقاء ..



براءة

----------


## أُخرىْ

قبل أن يصدح ذاك الصوت الملائكي
في أجساد جدراننا..
وقبل أن تبدأ شمسنا بالسجود
خجِله..من المولى..
كان لي..حيز من الوقت ذاك
لأبدأ جمع كل ذاك المُنى في قلبي
ليقف على حافة ذاك المذنب..
وينطلق..مُنَكِساً رأسه..
منااادياً
ربي..كن لي عوناً..


,,بـسـمـه البـاسـمهـ  :embarrest:

----------


## Princess

عجبي منك يا بني آدم
لا تلتفت لأخطائك الا حينما تخلف لك مصيبه..

----------


## طائر أيلول

*قطعني بسيوف حبكِ.........فأنا أعشق ذالك الألم*
*روي شطآنكِ من دمي.......فأنا أعشقكِ يا أحلى ألمي*

----------


## شمعة الوادي

يسلمووووو لااضاءة صفحتي باحلى العطور
الله لا يحرمنا من تواجدكم الدايم في صفحتي
موفقين لكل خير

----------


## طائر أيلول

*سائحون نحن سائحون..........نهاجر من بلدة لأخرى..*
*عاشقون نحن عاشقون........والحب عندنا هو البهجه...*

*مدننا قلوب محبة.............وبحارنا مشاعر حب جارفة*

----------


## Princess

اكرهها
من اعماق قلبي,,
وكيف لا اكرهها
وهي تتهمني بخطفه..
وما شأني ,؟؟؟
ان لم ولن يكن لها نصيب من هواه 
اجهل سر تصرفاته تلك
وتقتلني ردود افعالها ...!! 

يقولون الهوى علته عله
قلت العله في قلبي مرسومه
درب الراحه معه ما تدله
والبسمه وقت الجفا معدومه
قلبي من بعد ما كان فله
صرت اقسيه عليك و الومه

----------


## نُون

سأهدهد حزن عينيك بين كفي
فلا تحزن بعد الآن

***

براءة

----------


## Princess

قاسيه دنيانا

تبا لطيبتي

...

لن اعطي بعد اليوم الا بقدر ما أُعطى..

فمن المجحف ان انال هذا كله ...من جراء اخلاصي وتعبي ..

----------


## شمعة الوادي

يسلمووو لعطورك الرائعة
موفقين لكل خير

----------


## شمعة الوادي

وقفت لحظة أنتظر ردا
لكن لم القى جوابا

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

في جُبِّ الحُبِّ ألقيتُ مَرسايَ

.

,

----------


## Princess

مضحك قدري
متعب عمري..

و شيء يجول في صدري..
ايا ليتك به تدري...

----------


## شمعة الوادي

الى الذي دخل قلبي وانار شمعتي
فلتظلي مضيئة الى الابد

----------


## أُخرىْ

*مسائهم كان هادئ,,* 
*لايتخلله سوى هذيانها*
*سوداء تلك النظره,,*
*وربما أقرب للمسمى ضائعه..*
*هكذا كانت,,*
*             " قبل أن تغيب "*

----------


## looovely

ســـــــــــــلاااااااااااااااام,,خيتووووووووووو 
لم أعتد لوضع بصمتي أمام الملاء,,فبصمتي لازالت صغيرة 
حــــوار
المشاعر: مابالكَ أيُها القلم أأصُبت بِداء الشلل؟؟؟!!!!! 
مابال حُبركَ اجافاً هو أم ماذا؟؟!! 
أهو متعطشاً للحُب,,للفرح,,
فلتنسُجني على أوراقك,,فلتحررني..
لعل ذلك يُخفف من حدة ألمي الدفين.. 
القلم:اوا تحكين عن التحرير؟؟ 
وأنتي تسجُنين نفسكِ بنفسكِ ,, 
وهل لي أن اعرف كيف سأحررك؟؟!!
اوا ماكان الحُكم عليكِ مؤبد حتى يحين أعدامكِ ؟؟!!
المشاعر: كفى,,كفى ,,كفى ,,
أرجُوك كُف عن تعذيبي.. 
لطالما بَعثت لي الحياة,,تنسُجني في أوراقك,,
يُزيني أملك على صفحاتك,,
لأصمد حتى يحين تحريري وأصحو في فجراًجديد,, 
والآن تخبرني بدفنك لي ..
القلم:لا أود ذلك,,و لكن عُمركِ قد فَنَى و أنتَهى ..
الآمكِ تُحطمكِ ,, تنهشكِ ,,
ولازالت هي لنهشكِ طالبة,,
فَرتسَمت عليكِ علامات الشيخوخة,,
ولا أمل لكِ بأنجاب مولوداً لتُطلقي عليه أسم حُباً.. 
فلتُعذري عجزي عن نسج خيوط الآمك..
المشاعر:آه والف آه لجريمة قد ارتكبتها بأسم الحُب,,

قَتلت حُباً من قبل أن يُولد.. 
فلتتقبلي قلمي الصغير :embarrest: .. 
تحياتي,,looovely

----------


## نُون

صباح غير ،،،

***

تباً للإنتظار ،،
كلما شفيت من سم عقاربه ،،
و تحررت  ،،
يعود ليلتف من حولي ..
يزعم بأنه قدري ،،
الحمد للرب إن كان _قدر_
و نار تحرقه إن كان _ضربٌ من الحب_

**

براءة

----------


## شمعة الوادي

يالها من كلمات رائعة بصمت صفحاتي واعطيتي من نفسكي وقتا لتعبري عما شعرتي به
شكرا لحضوركم صفحتي وتعطيرها
موفقين لكل خير

----------


## شمعة الوادي

طرقت بابك وجدتك تبكي
ابتعدت عنك فانا لااطيق ان اراك حزين

----------


## شمعة الوادي

بالامس طرقت بابه وكان يبكي 
اليوم طرقت بابه وكان سعيدا جدا
شكرني واعطاني وردة تعبر عن اسفه ليلااستطيع ان اتكلم معه اذا كان حزين
لكن الامس اصر ان يكلمني وكان سعيدا
عند سماعه صوتي احسسته بفرح شديدعندما ينام الاخرون افكر كثيرا
واحلم كثيرا
واسعد بكل لحظة في حياتيمشيت خطوات قليلة وكانت تلك الخطوات 
هي سر النجاحالابتسامة هي سر النجاح

----------


## Princess

خبر مفرح
عرفته للتو واللحظه
الهي وفق.. و اتمم على خير...
و حقق مرادي
...

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

لا أدري كيف أشرحُ لها ذلِك

.
.

أحببتُها جِداً

..

و لكن

.
.

يا رب

.
.

لا أطيقُ أكثر

.
.

ألهمني يا ربي 

.
.

أزِل الألمَ العظيمَ عني

..

فما عُدتُ أحتمِل

.
.

يا رب

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

لا أدري إن كانت غاضبةً مني

فقد كنتُ في موقفٍ صعب
.
.

أحبُكِ جداً

----------


## شمعة الوادي

اليوم حققت شي بسيط 
وان شاء الله على طول نكون مبسوطين
بس كنت مضايقة من شي واحد

----------


## شمعة الوادي

يارب
مازلت انتظر
هل سيعود

----------


## نُون

تباً للإنتظار تباً له ..
بقدر ما أعشق ،،،


***
براءة

----------


## اسير الهوى

سنين تمر وايامي في فرقاها تعيد ... وانا صابر على هالدنيا وكل مرها

كلما اقترب منها احسها عني بعيد ... آه لو اقدر انساها وأنسا ذكرها

----------


## إحساس و حكاية

أممممممم  :embarrest: 
 اللي بداخلي شبيه باللّي كاتبه الأخ أسير الهوى عساه ع القوة ..  :amuse: 
يا حبذا لو تسمح لي أخ أسيـــــر ....
see you

----------


## شمعة الوادي

يسلمووووووو على طلتكم الحلوة
ومشاعركم القيمة
موفقين لكل خير

----------


## نُون

هو ،،،
ليس كالبقية ،،
هو ،،
كفن قلبي ،،
و مقبرة نبضي ،،
إذاً ...
لا بد من العودة إليه ...
يا إلهي ..



***

براءة

----------


## بائعة الورد

لا تقل أنك سوف ترحل وتتركني هنا
وحدي أصارع أمواج الحياة
هذا يطعن وهذا يجرح 
                                  وذاك يمزق جسدآ أكلته الجراح
لا أبقاني الله من بعدك ياسر الحياة
ولا تنسى الوعد الذي قطعته لو أمتلى الشيب راسي 
وأكل الدهر عمري 
ووسدت التراب يومآ
لن أنساك ياأمل الحياة
ياأمل الحياة

----------


## سهر الليالي

السلام عليكم

الحين اكتب لك خاطره



يا حبا لم يخلق بعد

*يا شوقا كالموج* *بصدري*

*يرتطم فيه ويرتد*

*يا عشقا يجتاح كياني*

*يا اجمل رعشات اليد*

*يا صبحا* *يشرق في وجهي*

*يا فجر الغد*

*يا جزرا تمتد بعيني*

*وبحورا اغرقها المد*

*الحب* *كموج يغرقني*

*والشوق الجارف يشتد*

*والعشق يجيء كتيار*

*يجرفني من خلف* *السد*





تحياتيووووووووووو**

سهر اللياليـــــــــــ**

----------


## نُون

عذراً ..
سأسرقها منك بخفية هذه المرة ...
قلبي و دعائي معك ،،،
في أمان الرب ،،



***

براءة

----------


## شمعة الوادي

يسلموووو
حبيايب قلبي على عطوركم
موفقين لكل خير

----------


## شمعة الوادي

الا يدخل هالمرة يكتب اللي خاطرة بكون شاكرة له
والله يوفقكم ياربي ويحقق امالكم

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

الله يرجع كل مسافر بالسلامة

,
,

كلها كم يوم و راجعين  :amuse:

----------


## شمعة الوادي

ان شاء الله ربي يرجعهم بالسلامة مثل مارجعنا بالسلامة
والله يقضي حوائجكم ياربي

----------


## اسير الهوى

كما طلبتي ياشمعة الوادي 
....... 
افيقي.. 
واتركي هجرانك عني.. 
افيقي... واحملي شعلة الامل.. 
لترين كيف كان ظني.. 
افيقي.. 
واخرجي من بوتقة الهم.. 
ولتكوني قريبة مني.. 
لاحكي لك الحان الخلود.. 
لاسامرك.. طوال الليل الجلود.. 
لاقامر .. على حبك.. 
لاسكر.. 
لاثمل.. 
لاصل الى حد الجنون.. 
ولتكوني انت معي.. 
لنعيش او نموت.. 
ونرسك القدر خطوة خطوة.. 
قدمك على قدمي.. 
يدك ماسكة يدي.. 
لنكون معا بالعالم المجهول.. 
ولنرسم خطاً الى مالا نهاية.. 
ونبصم عليه..>>> ذلك هو قدرنا..

----------


## احلى غرام

لا أعلـــــــم هل هذا قدرنا ....

أمـــا نحن اخترنا الفراق هو القــــــــدر...

لماذا جعلنا الفراق هو الحــــــل..

لا اعلم هل الفراق هو قدر كل عاشقين...

لا احب اسمع كلمة الفراق بين كل عاشقين...

نحن نختار قدر الفراق والقلب معلق بذاك القلب...

**********
انني لا اعرف اعبر مثل الاعضاء...

لكني جعلتي قملي يكتب ما في قلبي...

----------


## التوبي

*لاتظـن إني نسيت* 




*ولاتقول عنـّي جفيت* 


*تبقى ذكـرى في حياتي* 






*الأنــّك أنتَ لي وفـيت* 

*تحياتي*

----------


## شمعة الوادي

هل انت مشتاق الي مثلما أنا مشتاقه اليك ؟



اسأل دقات قلبي في قلبك


اسأل نسمة من الشرق بعثتها لك تشكي نار فراقك


حبيبي






اسأل الليل كلما حل فأنا أخبره كم أنا مشتاقة 


ومشتاقة ومشتاقة ومشتاقة اليك حبيبي


سأكون مشتاقة كلما غبت عني حبيب قلبي وحياتي


وعمري الآن دعني احيا في روحك الذي ادخلت في 


روحي السرور فاليوم والغد وكل وقت أنا مشتاقة لك



حبيبي






لقد احببتك واحببتك وأنا الآن سعيدة من قربك حبيبي


لو جمعت كل ايام حياتي فلن تساوي ساعة عشتها


امام عينك وبين ذراعك فكل كلمة نطقها قلبك تكفي


الآن أن تسعدني الي الإبد

----------


## فرح

كم هيه قاسيه هذه الحياه،،،
كل انسان يحب الاهتمام به لان الحياه ليست كلها حب 
ووفاءوللأهتمام دور كبير في حياتي ،،
مافائدة الحب ..دون اهتمام ،،،
ومافائدة حياتي وانا محطمه داخل قلبي !!
تعطشي ليس للحب فالحب اجده لكن كل ما اريده 
هو الاهتمام ،،؟
احتاج الى من يلمس جراحي فيكون لها الدواء 
آآآآآآآآه اجدهذه الدنيا صغيره كخرق الابره بعيني
رغم كبر مساحتها فقلبي يكمن بداخله الالم 
ويقتلعه من اعمااااق فرح ليحوله الى حزن 
دفين وذكريات اليمه من كومة احزان ......!!

----------


## آه لصبر زينب

كنت احبها 
نعم كانت  هي تحبني بل تعبث بمشاعري
كانت غادره  كانت ترتدي قناع الملائكة تخفي شياطينها
آآآآآآآآآآآآه  مازلت اهواها ومازلت اتعذب في هواها

----------


## اسير الهوى

هذه الدنيا كمسرح..

كل يؤدي دوره باتقان..

النص نفسه..

الضحكة نفسها..

وكل يرتدي نفس القناع..

كم هي بارردة مشاعري..

كم كنت قاسٍ..

يوم امرتك لتغادري..

تمهلي..

دعينا نوزن كل التصرفات..

انا .. انت..

لنكن معادلة.. او نتيجة جمع وطرح..

لكن بالنهاية..

لتكن نتيجة تجمعنا..

----------


## شمعة الوادي

اسير الهوى
يسلمووو على الكلام النابع من قلبك
ربي يحفضك ياربي
موفق لكل خير

----------


## شمعة الوادي

احلى غرام 
التوبي 
فرح
اه لصبر زينب 
اسير الهوى
يسلمووووو لعطوركم الرائعة اللتي اشرقت صفحتي بها
ربي يعطيكم العافية
موفقين لكل خير
وقضى الله حوائجكم وحوائج المؤمنين

----------


## احلى غرام

آينـــكــ أيهـــا العاشق ... ؟؟

هل انت تذكرني ... ؟؟

تذكـــر مثلما أنا اذكر الماضي  المدفون  بآحلى الايام والضحـكــ والعبـــ ...

كان الأعتراف عندي شيء صعــــب ...

لا اعلـــــم عندما أفكــــر صح يضيــــع من عندي شيء غــــالي كانسياب الماء بسهوله ...

----------


## شمعة الوادي

احلى غرام
يسلمووووو لتعطير صفحتي بارقى الكلمات
ربي يعطيك العافية

----------


## احلى غرام

صعب عليّ ذاكــ الفرآآآآآق ...

المفاجىء ما بقى عليها سوى القليل ...

ومررررررررة واحده اسمع بكلمة الوداااع ...

الكلمة التي لا احب ان اسمعها ...

لا أصدق بأنكـ تريد هذا ... ماذا عن قلبي و {   قلبــــــــــــك } ...

لا أصدق بأنكــ نسيتي بسهـــــولة ...

الا يوجد اي مكــــــان لقلبـــي عند **قلبكــ ** ... ؟؟

----------


## شمعة الوادي

احلى غرام
تسلمين لتعطير صفحتي
وربي يحفضك

----------


## شمعة الوادي

*كم أنا متفائلة!!*
*ها أنا أرى ذلك الفوز والمستقبل أمامي .*
*أشاهد الفراشات التي تبعثررائحة النجاح من حولي*

----------


## اسير الهوى

انت هيَ.. 
المتهمة والجانية.. 
فتحملي قسوة الجلاد.. 
وقسوة القدر.. 
وقسوة المصير.. 
فلن تنالي إلا ما جنته يداك.. 
لتيقني كيف كنت انا.. 
ولتعرفي من انا .. وما انا .. 
وكيف بدوني انا.. 
فسلسفة الحياة .. ساعة رملية.. 
ان نفذة فرصة الحياة.. 
فأَجهزي قبرك المحتم..

ولتذهبي لجحيم الفراق..

----------


## شمعة الوادي

اسير الهوى
سلمت لما خطته يداك من كلمات روعة
والاجمل انك نورت صفحتي
ربي يحفضك يارب

----------


## غسق الليل

دمعتي 
ملاذي الوحيد من قسوة جروح 
الآيام ووحدتها الغريبة 
منها جرح جديد مازال ينزف 
ومنها جرح قديم عار منها الماضي 
فقدته فقدت ملاذي العزيز 
لم يعد دمعي يسيل ليواسي قلبي الجريح 
هل جف دمعي أم قسا قلبي 
هل هو ضعف أم قوة 
أم تعودت نفسي على موت القلوب 
لاأدري ماحكايتي مع دمعي 
ولكن مهما كانت الحكاية 
أرجوك يانفسي أعيدي لي ملاذي الوحيد ..

----------


## شمعة الوادي

غسق الليل
يسلمووو لتعطير صفحتي باجمل كلمات
ربي يحفضك يارب

----------


## احلى غرام

لا تقسي عليّ فــ قلبي لا يتحمل ...

ان كان صمتي ..  معناه انني اجننت على نفسي ...

ماذا عن قلبي الذي لا يعرف سوى كلمة (حبـــــــــــكـ ) ...

ماذا عن قلبي المكسور وعن المفاجىء التي اجهزها يومياً ...

لماذا لا تتكلم ... ؟؟

أفعـــل شيء ....

صمتكـ يعذبنـــي ...

لماذا تضع الغلظ عليّ ... ؟؟

لماذا لا تسمح لنفسكـ انت تسمع  ظروفي ...

كما انت كذبت عليّ وانا مقدره ظروفــــك ...

----------


## شمعة الوادي

احلى غرام
يسلمووو لتعطير صفحتي
ربي يوفقك ياربي

----------


## أُخرىْ

*وداع,,أنحت خطواته الان صبراً..*
*على كل ذلك الأمل..*
*أعيش الان..*
*وبفضل*
*دعائكم لي..*
*سأتنفس من جديد*

----------


## احلى غرام

.انتظرتكــ كثيراً ولم تأتي ..
تجمدت في البرد وأنــ انتظر ...
تحملت البرد لكي تأتي وتخفف البرد عني وتدفيني بجنانكـ ..
لم تأتي بعد وصول القطار الاخير ...
هنا تنتهي حياتي عند الانتظار ...

----------


## اسير الهوى

هذه هي الحياة ..

هي من علمتني القسوة..

فماعدت الفظ غير حروف الوداع..

فقد باعني الزمن .. وها انا ابيعه بانتقام..

دموعي تحجرت بغصة القهر..

فلن اسمح لانفاسي ان تعتذر..

سأودع الابتسامة..

سأودع محطات انتظاري..

ساودع اوراقي.. واشلائي.. وقصاصات ذكرياتي..

فوداعاً أُجبرت بنطقها..

وهي آخر الترحال

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

مـعـزوفـتـي

رُحتُ أعزفُ في سماءِ الحُبِّ ألوانا

أُطَرِزُها بنجمٍ ضوءهُ الأخّاذُ بانا

.
.
هل ياترى محبوبتي تدري بحالِ المولهِ

تشتاقهُ !!

أم يا ترى جمرُ البِعاد أصارَ شوقهُمَا رمادا
.
.

إني تقلّدتُ الهوى

و زرعتُ قلبي زهرةً في قلبكِ 
.
.


ارويها بالحُبِّ

فزهرةٌ عشقنا أبداً تدوم

----------


## التوبي

** 

*كل ما يقـولُ القائلُ مُقـصّرا* 


*بمولد بهِ المختاركانَ مُبشِرا* 

*يحـقُ للأمــه أن تبـدأ حفلــُها* 

*بذكر الصلاة عليِّهمُ قل أكـثرا* 

*كل عام والجميع بالف خير بهذهِ المُناسبه* 

*تحياتي*

----------


## احلى غرام

متبــــــــــــــاركين يا أعضــاء شبكة الناصرة ...

----------


## شمعة الوادي

بسمه
احلى غرام
اسير الهوى
يسلموو حبايب قلبي
نوركم نور صفحتي باجمل الكلمات
موفقين ياربي

----------


## شمعة الوادي

Dr.Ahmed
يسلموووووووو على الكلام النابع من قلبك
ولتعطير صفحتي بنورك
ربي يوفقك ياربي

----------


## شمعة الوادي

التوبي
احلى غرام
كل عام وانتوا  بالف خير
وجعل ايامكم كلها سعادة
وقضى حوائجكم ياربي

----------


## شمعة الوادي

لم يبقى الا القليل
ولكن هل سيكون يوم جميلا
لاذكره على مر السنين

----------


## شمعة الوادي

الشوق في عيونك ....
والشوق مني الك ....
وحضني يضمك قبل لا أكون أنا قربك...
وحياتي فدوة الى عيونك بس لو أنت تطلبها...
وبسمة شوق مني لك حبيبي يوم أنا بلقاك...

----------


## احلى غرام

حكــــــــــــــايووووووو وحشتيــــــــــني ...

----------


## همسة ألم

تعــــــــــــــــــــــبتني حيـــــــــــــــاتي 
تعبــــــــــــــــــــــتني الدنيــــــــــا 
خلاااااااااااااااص ما أبغى أعيش
أين أنت أيها الموووووووووووت عني؟!

----------


## Princess

خاطري بفلتر
بتقولو متأثره بالفوتوشوب !!
يانااااااااااس ياهوووووو

والله خاطري بفلتر 



يصفي مشاعري المختلطه
واميز
.. ويش اللي يحمله قلبي؟؟

----------


## اسير الهوى

تعبان ونفسي اندفن بين هذيك لحضان.......
.........ونفسي لوتضميني ومن الحنان تغذيني

تعبت ومن فراقك زاد فيني الجــنان........
...........وصرت مااميز بين اليحبني واليعاديني

----------


## احلى غرام

لا أعلم هل انت متعب مثلما أنا اعاني الكثير ,,,

لا أعلم هل انت تكذب ام لا ...

اصبحت لا اعرف أميز من صدقك وكذبك ,,,

*********
لا اقدر ع العيش والتنفس بدون سماع أخباركـ مع رغم كل شيء ...

كذبكــ ,,, غدركــ ,,, نسيانكــ ,,, تجاهلكـ ...

----------


## احلى غرام

لماذا لم تصبر ... صبرت ايام وايام يوم اتى القليل ...تفاجئني بـ فراق ...هل تظن ان المحب لقلبي يرحل ... واظل سعيده ...أنا لو اسمعت عنك خبر جميل لـ اتمنى لك دوم حياتك سعيده ....حتى لو تكووووون هذه السعاده تكوون بفراقي ...لكن تذهب ولا تقووول اي كلمة ...مذا عن هذا التصرف ...اريد ان انساك ...لكن حاولت وحاولت لكن لم اقدر ...
اريد اسمع اي كلمة  منك قبل رحيلي ...

----------


## احلى غرام

لماذا لم تصبر ... صبرت ايام وايام يوم اتى القليل ...تفاجئني بـ فراق ...هل تظن ان المحب لقلبي يرحل ... واظل سعيده ...أنا لو اسمعت عنك خبر جميل لـ اتمنى لك دوم حياتك سعيده ....حتى لو تكووووون هذه السعاده تكوون بفراقي ...لكن تذهب ولا تقووول اي كلمة ...مذا عن هذا التصرف ...اريد ان انساك ...لكن حاولت وحاولت لكن لم اقدر ...اريد اسمع اي كلمة  منك قبل رحيلي ...

----------


## Princess

فرحااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانه

سبحان الله
تضيق تضيق
وفي لحظه
تفرج من كذا باب
ومن اوسع الأبواب

الحمدلله رب العالمين..
دعائي الخالص لكل من كانت لهم يد في هذه الفرحه

----------


## شمعة الوادي

احلى غرام 
همسةالم
اميرة المرح
اسير الهوى
يسلموووووو لتعطير صفحتي
و
متباركين حبيايب قلبي
وقضى حوائجكم ياربي
لا تنسونا من دعائكم

----------


## همسة ألم

الموت أشرف من الحياه ...

----------


## همسة ألم

لما أرى شيئا يذكرني به 
اتألم  ... أتحسر ... أبكي ...
لكن هو لا يشعر بي ...
تفرحني فراااقه ... وقد أتمنى له الموت 
لكي أرتاااح ....
لقد مللت منه ومن ضلمه لي
 لما أريده بجنبي لا أجده 
أنا أكره ....
أنا تعبانه حدي   :sad2:

----------


## همسة ألم

لقد زاد الظلم في الأرض 
إلى متى ....
سيدي لقد ضاقت نفسي 
متى تعجل ضهورك يا سيدي

----------


## احلى غرام

همسة ألــم ...

مشاعرك واحساسكـ الرقيق الذي يذكرني بنفسي ...

يا ريت لا تفكري في المـــــــــوت مريت بحاله اني اريد للموت ...

----------


## شواطئ شوق

كتبت خطوط ورديه000بنور الساده الاطهار
لحسين والعباس والسجاد000ونبارك للمختار والكرار

والزهراءنهنيهابهذا 000الشهرفي الانوار

----------


## همسة ألم

> همسة ألــم ...
> 
> 
> 
> مشاعرك واحساسكـ الرقيق الذي يذكرني بنفسي ... 
> يا ريت لا تفكري في المـــــــــوت مريت بحاله اني اريد للموت ...



أختي العزيزه :
شكرا لكي خيه ...
ولكني دائما ماأشعر بالوحده 
بالحزن رغم وجود أهلي وأصدقاء 
لكني أريد أن أبكي اليوم وغدا وبعده 
حتى لو جفت دموعي فإن قلبي سيبكي 
حسرتا ...
يــــــــــــــاقلب لا ذنب لي إن كنت معي 
يجب أن تضل معي حتى النهايه لكن 
أتسأل هل سوف تصبر ؟!
لكن بقدر ماأني تعبانه وحزينه 
سوف أبتسم .. أصبر ليس من أجلي 
بل من أجل عائلتي الغاليه ...
أكرر شكري لك خيه 
تحياتي ...

----------


## فرح

* كيف لي ان اكتم ،،مابقلبي من الم*
الدنيا تتعبني 
مع من اتحدث ..اريد من يفهمني فقلبي يعتصر بالآهات ،،
اتجرع مرارة الصمت  ،،
اصبحت اكلم اورقي وقلمي وكلي خوف !!
ففي هذه الحظه تمنيت ان افقد ذاكراتي ،،
او اغيب عن الوجود ..يكفيني يادنيا 
لقد رافقني اليأس ..........

----------


## نُون

كفى بالانتظار تارة خائن و أخرى حبيب ،،



براءة

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

> كفى بالانتظار تارة خائن و أخرى حبيب ،،
> 
> 
> 
> 
> براءة



 
و  أُخرى !!

----------


## نُون

أخرى !!!
لست أعلمها ،،
ربما انت من يعلمها ،،
فأنبئنا بها إن شئت ،،

----------


## Princess

من يرحم قلبي ويعذره..
ويلاقي حبيبه يخبره ؟؟

----------


## احلى غرام

إلــى متـــــــــى وحتى  متى ... ؟؟

أينك أيــها الموت ... ؟؟

 الموت يأخــذ كل يوم حياة شخص يحب الدنيـــا ...

هــ أنا أنتظـــــــــركــ  ...

لا أريــــــد الحياة ,,,

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*مشاعر مختلطة هي ...*
*امتزجت في عقلي وقلبي..*
*فبين فرح وسرور..*
*تاه فكري..*
*وبين غُصة وبهجة تاه قلبي...* 

*موضوع ولااروع..*
*موفقين جميعاً..*

----------


## احلى غرام

حــــــــــزن ,,, حـزن ,,, حـــزن ,,,

مـــــــللت من هذه الكلمه ...

الحزن يرافقني من زمن طوووووويل وهـ أنا اتهرب ...

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

> أخرى !!!
> 
> لست أعلمها ،،
> ربما انت من يعلمها ،،
> 
> فأنبئنا بها إن شئت ،،



إصِطِدامٌ يسحقنا !!

مُعادلةٌ صعبة

حَلُّها في عِلمِ الغيبْ

لقاءٌ يجمعُنا !! لا نهنأُ بِهِ

إَصطِدامٌ آخر !! .. يُبعثرُ الأوراق لِيُصبِحَ مصيرُنا الشتات

أو أبعدَ مِن ذلِك !!!!

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

ثَمِلتُ مِنْكِ 

هَل مِن مَزيد ؟!

.
.

و ما عليَّ مِن حرج !!

----------


## نُون

دكتور احمد ،،
حمداً للرب ،،
حين وجدت ضالتك ،،




لمَ ينبئني _وقتك الضيق_ بصدكَ عني ،،؟!!،
أما عدتُ مجنونتك ،،؟!!...


براءة ..

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

وجدتُ ضالتي !! 
كُلّ ذلِكَ هُراء 
نعم وجدتُها !! , لِكنَها كالسراب تبتعِدُ عني كلما أقتربتُ مِنها 
بِربِك !! هل وجدتُها أم ضيّعتُها ؟! 
أم هِيَ من فعلتْ ذلك ؟! 
أم هوَ القَدَر !! 
حال بيننا و بنى جُدران القَهر !! 
فيما قيل .. 


قالوا جُنِنْتَ 
فقلتُ العِشق جنني 
و هل رأيتم مُحِبّاً غير مجنونِ 
إن كانَ قد جُنّ من يشدو بِمُغرمِهِ <<!!!! 
فجنةُ الخُلدِ مشفىً للمجانينِ 


إن لم تكوني مجنونتي , مُلهِمَتي .. فمن تكون ؟! 


أما زلتِ على العهد ؟

----------


## همسة ألم

أشعر بحزن قد خنقني
لاأسطتيع انطق بكلمه إلا ومعها 
ألف دمعه ...إنها تسقط رغم عني 
لا أريده أتكلمك معاه 
لا أريد ان أراااه 
لقد أصبحت حياتي قاتله  
حينما أتذكره ...
أنا لا أريده ان يعيش 
أن يتنفس الهواء ...
أريــــــــــده أن يموت ...

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

ألم اعلمك معنى الحب..
ألم اعرفك بطرق العشق كيف يكون...
ألم ادل قلبك على كيف يكون الشوق المجنون...
الست انت من اسميتني يوما حبيبتك..
ويوما اخر معشوقتك...
ويوما اخر روحك ...
ويوما انني سبب وجودك..
اذا كان كل هذا لما اكتشف انني نزوة  بحياتك واني عابرة طريق لقلبك..
 اذا لما ارتبط اسم امرأة اخرى بجوار اسمك..
لما انمتها بحضنك وانا هنا اذوب في الالم والوحده والقهر والفراغ..
اوبعد هذا تأتي لتسئل عن اخر اخباري وماهو جديدي ...
ولكن جديدي هو اسعدك الله واعانني على قلبي ..
فهو حبيبي وقت فراغي وهو من سأكتب عليه ملاكي لاجردك من
 هذا الاسم كما جردتني من حياتك...

دمعة الاحزان

----------


## احلى غرام

لا أعرف ان اصف حروف جنب بعضاً لكتب اجمل الاشعار والخواطر لك وحدكــ ...

لكن جعلت حرووووووفي متناثرة في الاسطر  لتعبر حن ما في داخلي لك ...

لا اعلم هل تذكرني ,,, ؟؟ !!

----------


## احلى غرام

حــــــــــــــــــكاية حب ...

الحمدالله ع السلامة ,,,

----------


## التوبي

*خلـني في حالـي* 


*وتـركه في حالـه* 


*ما شوف أحـد في ذا الزمن* 


*مــرتـاح بــالــــه*

----------


## احلى غرام

أختي & همسة ألــــم & ,,,

لم اعد ارى قلمك المنزف من الاهــآت والحزن ...

لا تجعلي نفسك  بالحزن ,,, الحزن سوف يرافقك  اجعلي حياتك منها القليل من الفرح ...

لا تجعلي نفسك محاطه بالحزن ,,,

ولا تجعلي الموت هو الحل ...

----------


## أُخرىْ

أيتها الراحلهـ..
لازلتِ في قلبي
ذاكـ الخلود..

----------


## احلى غرام

عمــر الحب الحقيق ,,, يتحول إلى نسيان أول كره ...

اذا حبيت من قلب صادق وفي  ما راح تخسر الحب مهما كانت المسافه ...

اذا حبيتك بصدق مستحيل تقدر تتخلص ,,,

----------


## نُون

مساء الخير

دكتور أحمد
ودع السراب ،، و دع التفاؤل يخترق حجرة حياتك ،،












ترى ،،
لما الحب يقف ناسكاً خاشعاً يرتلُ أنشودة الوفاء ،،
عندما نقابل من نحب ؟؟ ،،
و كأن كل عتاب السنين ذرات غبار ..
زالت دون استئذان ..



براءة

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

حبيبي أحمد 
آسِفه !! 
فلنفتح صفحةً جديدة 
و لننسى أو نتناسى ما فات .. 
.
.
.
. 
كُلّ يوم أقلبُ صفحة 
أنزعُها 
أُحرِقُها 
أصبح ذاك الدفترُ رماداً 
حالُهُ كحالِ قلبي 
ما يُفيدُ الأسى 
فقلد وفيتُ 
و أنتِ حُنتِ !! 


.
. 
ما اللذي تبقى عِندكِ غير .. آسفه !!

----------


## همسة ألم

الحزن دوله لايعيش فيها إلا التعيسون ....

----------


## همسة ألم

أشعر بألم في داخلي يزداد يوم بعد يوم ساعه
بعد ساعه ...
كل يوم أكتشف أشياء جديده تذهلني 
ولكني أصبر وأقول غذا سيكون أفضل 
لكن كل يوم يزداد سؤا .... 
ترى هل مكتوب علي أن أضل حزينه طول حياتي ؟!
أشعر بأن الحزن قد ملئ عروقي بدل من دمي 
لقد أصبحت أعيش على الحزن ....
ترى هل سينفذ الحزن أم سيتمر ؟!

----------


## همسة ألم

آه ياقلبي لا أعلم كيف تصبر على مصائبك 
العظيمه 
ياعيني كيف تصبري على رئيـــــــه 
أشخاص تريد أن تتركهم لكن لاتسطيعي ...

أن تعبي يزداد يوما بعد يوم 
كلما زاد تعبي زاد ألمي ...
لا يوجد أحد يفهمني 
لا يوجد أحد يخفف من ألمي 
ترى هل سأجد أحدا ؟!

----------


## شمعة الوادي

وحشتووووووووووووووني 

كلماتكم تنور صفحتي كل يوم 

لي رجعة

----------


## شمعة الوادي

رجعت لكم واني احمل لكم باقات ورد ازفها اليكم
رجعت لكم بقلب يملؤه الحب والحنان
رجعت لكم

----------


## المتحير

بدخل مرة ثانية

----------


## شمعة الوادي

حبيتك وكل يوم صاير توحشني أكثر أكثر
أنظر الى الساعة وأسمع دقات قلبي مع دقات الساعة

----------


## شمعة الوادي

أشكركم جميعا لتنوير صفاحتي
يعطيكم الف عافية
وربي يقضي حؤاجكم ياربي وحوائج الؤمنين والمؤمنات
لا تنسونا من دعائكم

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

مشاعرٌ مُختلطة

مشاعرُ حبْ

مشاعرُ شوقْ

لأحدِهِم

أتمنى ............

و لكن !! 

ما كلُّ ما يتمنى المرء ..

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

أميرتي الجميلة

سعادتي تكونُ عندما أراكِ سعيدة

يصفو ليَ الجو

و أطير فوق سحائِبِ الحُبْ

أتمنى أن تكوني دائماً أميرة

أميرةً للحُب و الصفاء

إبتسامتُكِ تعطي للحياةِ ألوانَها

لُتضيءَ كلّ الدروب

,

,

----------


## أُخرىْ

لــقــاء,,

مُختلف كان ينتظرنا معاً..


ولكنك

لم تأتي,,

----------


## همسة ألم

ماأقسى قلبك ..
كيف تنام وتنساني ...
حقا قلبك من نحاس 
لم أقل حجر ولا صخر لأنه
يتأثر ولكن أنت لا يؤثر فيك شيئا 
أنا أكرهك ... لاأحب رؤيتك 
أريدك ان تخرج من حياتي ...

----------


## احلى غرام

كيف لي أن أنســـــــى ... 

وأنت موجود ... ليس حتماً تكوون موجود ماذا عن الذكريات التي لا تنسى ...

انتظر الحقيقيه منك لا من غيرك ولا من اكتشافتي لك ...

أحب ان اسمع الحقيقه منك  ... فقط ...

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
صديقتي الغالية
لا أعلم كيف ستصبح حياتي بعد رحيلك
إلى هناك
هل سأفرح لغيابك ؟؟
أم سأتعدب لفراقك ؟؟
لا أعلم كيف سيكون حالي في ذلك اليوم الذي سيكون فيه سفرك ..
ولا أعلم هل سأكون معكِ في آخر اللحظات أم لا ..
أتمنى أن أودعك حتى آخر اللحظات
حتى أُشبع عيني برؤياكِ ..
ولا أستطيع أن أتخيل بأني سأظل سنه كاملة ولا أراكِ أمامي ..
لا أعلم كيف سيكون حالي ....
كل ما أعلمه هو إنني 
سأشتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاق لك كثيراً
وسأشتاق لجلساتي معك ..
سأشتاق لأحضانك الدافئة التي تشعرني 
بالحب والشوق ..
سأشتاق لكلماتك العذبة ...
سأشتاق لكل شي ..
سأشتاق لكل لحظة وكل ثانيه قضيتها معك ..
سأشتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاق لك غاليتي ..
وهاي كلمتي لك 
أُحبُـــــــــــــــــــــكِ غاليتي ..
صديقتكِ المحبة لكِ ...

----------


## همسة ألم

آه ياقلبي ...
فتحتك فلم أجد سوى
همومي وأحزاني ...
ماذا أفعل بك ؟!
هل أبدلك للحظه أم ماذا 
قلبي هل ذنبك أنك كنت معي 
أم ذنبي لأني أحملك في جوفي ؟!
لا أستطيع أن أحتمل أكثر من هذا
... مابالك لا تشعر بي ...

----------


## شمعة الوادي

يسلمووو لطلتكم الحلوة
وجعل ايامك كلها سعادة
والله يقضي حوائجكم ياربي

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*متضايقة ..*
*وأنت ياربي ملجأ المكروبين..*
*وأنتم ياسادتي..وسيلة للناجين..*





*موفقين..*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*أغفي على الألم والحزن المكبوت* 
*في جنبات صدري الذي قطع مشاعري*
*في داخلي ...أكاد أختنق وأتوه* 
*بمشاعري ,,,,,,*
*شمعة الوادي*
*تسلمي خيتووو على الطررح* 
*الراائع والفكرة الحلوة ,,,*
*دمتي في أمان الله وحفظه*
*تحياتي*
*نسيم*

----------


## همسة ألم

كنت أتمشى مع أختي 
فرئيت شيئا أفرح قلبي الحزين ..
ماأروع الناس وهم يستعدون ليوم ..
هذا اليوم ليس أي يوم 
إنه يوم يفرح البشر كلهم بلا إستثناء 
إنه يوم تشرق فيه الشمس ولا تغيب
إنه يوم ولاده الأمام المهدي عجل الله له الفرج 
وسهل له المخرج ...

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

في اي ركن سأنزوي 
وفي اي ظلام دامس سأخبى نفسي عن عينيكِ 
وفي اي بئر أسقط نفسي فيه حتى اهرب من مقلتيكِ العاتبتين
أحان الوقت لأحكم بخسارتي وفقد قلبي لك
احان وقت رحيلي فعلا
كل هذه الاسئله تدور في خلدي لست اعلم لها اجابة واحده
تدور في عقلي حتى بات مشوش مكفهر بسودة لا اعلم كيف اخرج منها
اشتقت اليك ويصعب علي فراقك ولكن ماحيلتي وكيف ادافع عن جرمي
فانا الان لست الا ذرة تتفاذفني الرياح يمنى ويسرى 
ولا اعلم اي سبيل للهبوط في قلبك من جديد
تحياتي واشواقي لك
وحفظك الباري من كل عين

----------


## شمعة الوادي

يسلمووووووو لطلتكم الجميلة
موفقين

----------


## شمعة الوادي

متباركين حبايب قلبي
وقضى الله حوائكم ياربي
وأسعدكم ياربي في الدنيا والاخرة
وطير همومكم وأحزانكم الى ابعد مايكون
ونشر الابتسامة الجميلة على وجوهكم الحلوة
موفقين أحبتي الى الامام
ونشوفكم بعد المولد

----------


## أمل الظهور

*لاتيأسي ..* 

*وحاولي ان تكوني كما تمنيتكِ ...* 
*حتى وان كنتُ انا بعيدة عنكِ ...*

----------


## نُون

_أحياناً_
يعاملنا الحب كجناة
_لا تقبل منهم توبة_
_محكوم عليهم بالإعدام عشقاً حتى الذوبان_














براءة

----------


## همسة ألم

قررت أن أترك أحزاني وهمومي جانبا 
لكي أفرح في ليله فرح فيها كل البشر 
ليس فقط بل حتى الملائكه ,,,,,,
لكن هل ياترى سأنجح 
أحس أني لا أستطيع مقاومه
همومي ..
لكن لا يصعب شي على من حفرت إسمه 
على قلبي ......

----------


## همسة ألم

متباركييييييييييييييييييييييييين ياأحلى منتدى في العالم

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*صدى ضحكاتي يعلو أرجاء المكان..*
*ولكن ..*
*جرح قلبي لايبرءه اي انسان..* 

*موفقين..*

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

كيف بي الا أيئس وانا بعامي الثالث فقدت اعز ماعندي
فقدت روحا كانت بالحب تظللني
وبالشوق  تغذيني 
وبالضحك تهامسني
اصبح ليلي طويل واطول من ليل العاشقين
اصبحت الذكريات تؤرفني خلال ساعاته ودقائقه
ساصمد نعم سأصمد فليس هناك حيلة اخرى غير الصمود

----------


## أمل الظهور

*ماحيلتي ....*



*لا أستطيع الرجوع معك للخلف ولا التقدم معك للأمام ..*


*وقفت في نصف الطريق ..*


*أتأمل الذكريات ...*


*مررت علي ذكرى اصابتني بغصه لم اشعر بها منذ رحيلك ..*


*تذكرت عندما دعونا ان تنقبض ارواحنا في يوم واحد ..*


*لكي لااشعر بألم فراقك ..ولا تعيشي لحظات رحيلي..*


*قلت بنفسي ...الله قد استجاب دعانا ...*


*وهانحن نموت معا ...لكن ببطء ..*

----------


## أُخرىْ

مآتعـس الحــياه..حين تنقصها تلك اللحظة الحلوه...
إشتقتوأشتقتوأشتقت..

ملونه سأكون
 فقط

لأنــي أشتقت

----------


## looovely

_(لا زالز يرقصون....... )_ 
_  دعهم يرقصون في نار جهنم,,_
_      كما رقصوا في دنيا القتل.._
_  أنظر لهولاء الجمع الغفير,,ماذا يفعلون؟؟!!!_
_ لماذا يرقصون فرحاً وطربا؟؟_
_ أو لا تعلم ..قتل طفل..وإصابة آمراءة..وأسر شاب..وجرح مسن_
_         أو لا تريد الحفل يقام....._
_  دعهم..دعهم..يشربون من دماء الشهداء_
_ فأرواح الشهداء قد ارتفعت لسماء..وهم_
_ هم لازالو يرقصون غي دنيا الأهواء,,_

_            تحياتي,,looovely_

----------


## همسة ألم

درا بالبلاء محفوفه ...وبالغذر معروووفه 
إنها الدنيا الدنيه ..
لقد زهقت نفسي من هذه الدنيا الفانيه
ترى هل بنفع البكاء والآهات ؟!
هل يؤثر فيه ؟!
كل يوم يزداد ظلمه لي 
ترى هل يفلح الظالم ؟!
آه ياقـــــــلبي ماذا أفعل معه أخبرني 
أرشدني ؟؟

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مشاعر غريبه تختلجني
أشعر بالوحده
أشعر بالحزن
أشعر بالأسى
أشعر بالغربه
أشعر بشوق يختلجني كي أراها
أريد أن أرتمي في أحضانها
كي أشعر بحبها بشوقها بحنانها
أريد أن أسمع صوتها وهي تناديني
أريد أن أسمعها تقول لي أحبك
كي أرد عليها لأقول لها
بأنني أيضاً أحبك غاليتي ..
أحبك غاليتي
وأشتاق لرؤياكِ 
فهل تحملين لي مشاعر شوق كما أحمل لك بقلبي ؟؟
إذا كنت تحملين لما لا تبوحين لي بذلك
لما تستخدمين الصمت الذي بات يدبحني ...
لمــــــــــــــــا غاليتي ؟؟

----------


## أُخرىْ

وعدتها..أن أخط لها من حبي حُروف..
تزفها لمن تهوى..
لن أطيل ..الحديث فمشاعرياليوم..
طوع بياضكِ
غاليتي,,الله يهنيك..

----------


## همسة ألم

علمتني الحياه أنا أثق فيمن أحب 
ولكن لا أهدي قلبي لمن اهوى ..

----------


## looovely

_الحُب المستحيل!!!!_ 
_حُبي قد مات,,انجرف في طوال الأنهار,,_
_وتعثر على سفوح الجبال ,,_
_سقط من سبع السموات ,,حتى سبع الأراضين,,_
_تحطم,,كهشيم الزجاج,,تناثر,,كحبات الرمال_
_وتسئلني بأحياء حُباً قد مات؟؟؟!!!!!!_ 
_تسئلني عن حُباً شتتهُ الرياح,,وخطفته للأعاصير!!!!_ 
_قلباً ينبض بحُب هذا مستحيل؟؟؟_

----------


## بائعة الورد

مهما مشيت دروب أبد عن حبك مأتوب
ومهما غيابك طال وطال الجفى بين أحباب
لازم بيوم برجع وتتفتح للقلوب أبواب
برجع بقلب مكسور وماسك بيدي تراب
أنا جيتك بكلي ندمان أسابق أنفاسي الولهان حامل بيد قلب مطعون 
وبيد أصافح قلبك المجروح 
فترجاك لا تردني 
ترى لأجلك ترخص أرواح

----------


## همسة ألم

هل علي تذكرك ياهذا 
لقد مللت منك ومن ذكرياتنا المؤلمه ....
يبقى في أعماقي سؤال ؟
هل تفكر في مثل ماكنت أفكر فيك ؟؟
لا أعتقد ذالك كيف كنت تنام ولا تعلم أني 
أبكـــــــــــي أم اضحـــــــك ..
كيف تأكل وأنت لا تعلم أني أكل أو لا أكل ......
أنك حقا تؤلمني ....

----------


## الجواهري الصغير

*الحب عندي كفقاعة ..

أحملها في يدي ..

أخاف عليها أن تقع مني ..

وأخاف أن أبقيها في يدي فتتناثر في الهواء ..*

----------


## الجواهري الصغير

*هل يتركني حبك للحظات ..

هل يمسحني طبشورك من سبورة وجودك ..

هل يهمس لي قلبك بالكتمان ..

هل يعرفني جنونك ..

أسئلة كثيرة تدور في ذهني ..

أنتظر إجابتها منكِ .. 

*

----------


## الجواهري الصغير

*لذكراك سيدتي في قلبي ..

مفردة تعذبني كل مساء ..

أخالني مفردا بين هذي الجموع ..

فبين ألم الذكرى وحسرة الفراق ,..

تتجلى لوعة الحزن ..

دعيني أحبك للحظة ..

لدقيقة لثانية ..

للمحة بصر ..

ثم اذبحيني بعدها ..*

----------


## الجواهري الصغير

*نار حبك تلتهمني ..

تحرقني ..

تسحقني ..

لا وجود للنار ..

فالنار أنتِ ..*

----------


## الجواهري الصغير

*جنت يداي يوم الرحيل إثما ..

أتعرفين ما هو ذلك الإثم ؟

مددت يدي لأصافحكِ ..

فصافحت موتي ..*

----------


## الجواهري الصغير

*لن يلام في العشق غيري ..

لأني ثوري المشاعر ..

أخوض غمارها ..

من أجل أن أحظى بأنثى .. 
*

----------


## الجواهري الصغير

*هل يقف البوح عند حد ؟! ..

إذا توقف حب امرأة ..*

----------


## الجواهري الصغير

*ما أجمل الوردة الحمراء ..

نشمها من بعيد ..

نستنشق من بينها عبق العشق ..

وما إن نلمسها ..

حتى تدمي أيدينا .. 
*

----------


## الجواهري الصغير

*لا أجد نفسي ..

إلا ركاما من ذكريات ..*

----------


## شمعة الوادي

يسلموووووو حبايب قلبي لطلتكم الجميلة
والتعبير عما في قلوبكم
وهذا يسعدني عندما اقرا كلماتكم
لا اعرف بما ارد 
فكلماتكم تعجز لساني عن وصفها
لانها في قمة الجمال والروعة
شكرا لكم يأخواني واخواتي على كلماتك الحزينة والمفرحة
قضى الله حوائكم ياربي وحوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات
موفقين لكل خير
لا تنسونا من دعائكم

----------


## شمعة الوادي

لقد زرعت في قلبي حبا لا يوصف

----------


## همسة ألم

اصدقائي الأوفياء أحبكم 
وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجد

----------


## همسة ألم

ياهم بعد عني لدقيقة 
أريـــــــــــــد أن أفرح أن أعيش 
ولو لثانية .....

----------


## شمعة الوادي

همسة الم
تشكري كل الشكر لمرورك صفحتي وتعطيرها باحلى العطور
ويسلموووو جميعا كل من عطرها بعطور الياسمين
الله لا يحرمنا من جديدكم
تحياتي العطرة
شمعة الوادي

----------


## همس الصمت

شوق يغمرني إليك ..
أريد أن أرتمي في أحضانك ..
أريد أن أنسى الجميع بوجودك ..
أريد أن أفرح بلقياك ..
أريد أن أرى إبتسامتك الجميلة
ترتسم على شفتيك ..
أريد أن أراك وأخبرك بإني 
أحبك حد الجنووووووووووووووووووون ....
تحياتي العطرة ..

----------


## شمعة الوادي

همس الصمت
يسلمووو لنشر عطورك في صفحتي
موفقة لكل خير
تحياتي العطرة: شمعة الوادي

----------


## أُخرىْ

إصــنع لي من ذِكرياتنا
شخصاً [ كـأنت..]

..ذات الملامح القاسيه التي تنحفر 
حين تنقلب غضباً
وذات انفراج الثغر
حين تُسرع للتُرضيني ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*متفائلة بقدوم شهر الخير..*
*وحاسة أني مستانسة مررررررره*
*ياربي يبلغنا وياكم صيامه وقيامه ..*
*ويجنبنا معصيه ياااااااااااااااارب*
*بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..*

*موفقين جميعاً احبتي..*

----------


## كبرياء

*لست وحدي من أعآني ..!*
*وكلـ همي لآ يٌقآل ..!!*

----------


## شمعة الوادي

بسمه
يسلمووووو حيبتي لمروك الطيب وتعطير صفحتي بازهى العطور
موفقة لكل خير
دمعة على السطور
الله يسعدك ياربي في النيا والاخرة
ومتباركة عليك الشهر
والله يجعل هذا الشهر خير لنا
ويقضي حوائجنا يارب وحوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات يارب
موفقة خيتووووووو لكل ماتقدميه لنا
كبرياء
يسلمووو لمروك العطر
موفقة لكل خير
نسالك الدعاء
تحياتي العطرة
شمعة الوادي

----------


## أُخرىْ

ُهناك..
كُن معي بِفكرك فقط
فأنا أجيد التخاطر
سأواسيك وحيداً دونما أنيس
 وسأضحكك رغم ألمي..

----------


## عاشقة غريب طوس

أنا شفيني يمحبوبي ؟!! وقل لي شفيك ,, كلما غمضت عني بأحلامي ألاقيك!!!

----------


## شمعة الوادي

بسمه
و
عاشقة غريب طوس
يسلمووو لعطوركم التي فاحت بعطرها
موفقين لكل خير

----------


## شمعة الوادي

حاسة بتعب شديد
وأغلى الناس عندي مانسمع عنهم شي
وحشووووووني مرة
وأتمنى يكونوا جنبي على طول
لاني أحس براحة معاهم
يارب كريم

----------


## شمعة الوادي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
قبل أن أنام أردت أكتب شي
لا أدري ماذا كتبت لكني سأكتبه هنا
نامت خاطرتي وغفت غفوة كانت مزعجة جدا 
ورايت شيئا مكتوب بيدي ففتحتها
وقراءت بين جوانبها أحلى الكلام
وكانت تلك بداية خاطرتي
جلست من غفوتي وكتبت في دفتري بعض من الكلمات
كتبتها بلهفة وعندما كاتبتها نشرتها بين يدي 
لتقبى هذه الحروف ذكري لي الى الابد
كلمة في غاية الروعة
(أحبك)
وبعد ذلك مسحتها على قلبي لتخفي أوجاوعه
وأنا جالسة على سريري
راودتني بعض الافكار المزعجة والمرعبة
في وسط خاطرتي
أبتعدت هذه الافكار عني
ركزت هنا 
على طريقة للنجاة من هذه الافكار
وصلتني الى بر الامان
جعلتني مطمئنة 
بعد ذلك أحسست براحة شديدة
في نهاية خاطرتي
لن أحزن عندما يبتعد عني لاني سأضل أذكره
عندما يغيب أحس بالوحدة
لكن سأصبر
لانه الصبر مفتاح الفرج
ستكون أبتسامتي هي سر سعادتي
سأضل شمعة مضيئة الى الابد

تحياتي 
شمعة الواديكتبتها في دفتري وانقلتها هنا

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

أنفاسي متقطه دموع حائره ومشتته
غصة تلازمني ليل مع نهار لا اعرف سبيل لاخراجها
روح قد قاربت ع اليئس والانحطاط
قلب قد لاذ الالم مخبأ له ولا يرغب في الانصراف عنه
امور كثيرة تعتلي عرش عقلي لست اعلم اي منها اكبر واعظم
تساؤلات تحيرني وتدمرني وتبقيني وحيدة افكاري معظم وقتي رغم ضجيج ماحولي
ندم يتسمر اضلعي لااعرف طريق لاخراجه والافصاح به
فما نفع الندم اذا ذهب كل مااملك ،،،مانفعه اذا ذهب اغلى من عاشرته بالكون،،
ربما يكون نفعه الوحيد انه الشي الوحيد الذي اتغذى من ورائه والوحيد الذي انام
وانا احتضن دموعي بسببه واصحى لامسح تلك الدموع واواصل يومي وكأن شي لم يكن...

----------


## همسة ألم

لا أريد أن يبقى لك أمل معلق في
أريد أن أنسى حبي لك 
لكني لا أستطيع  ....
أريد أن أعيش  ...
العالم لا يتسع لكلينا ..
اما أنت أو أنا ...

----------


## إحساس و حكاية

.. "إلهي ظلمتُ نفسي" ..

----------


## أُخرىْ

وحينً يُغرقك المي,,عُد
لاتخبرني بمجيئك..فاجئني كطفلة,,
ولا تأتيني بهديه,,
فقط أريدك..أنت كما كنت
قاسياً رغم حنانك
ظالماً كـ عدلك
وحنوناً,,كـ برود مشاعرك
.ومُتقلباً..كما هي أحلامك.

----------


## نُون

أنبؤني بجرمي يوم أحببت ،،
و هل غدا الحب هو الشرف حينها و أنا من خنت ..
يا الهي ..



براءة

----------


## فرح

اتعبت نفسي واجهدتها وحلمت وكل احلامي 
تلاشت ...لتصبح احلام بنيت من خيال فتاه 
لاتعرف هموم دنياها ،،كان همها تحقيق مبتغاها 
ليتني ارجع الى طفولتي وبراءة الطفوله ،،،
لكن هذا محال ،،
وجدت دنيا متعبه كلها احزان وهموم الفرح قليل فيها 
ظلم البشر 
ولوعة الحرمان 
ودموع وانكسار القلوب
وآهات الزمن 
في دنيا الضياع ،،

----------


## نُون

إختلاجةٌ طارئة

آه لو تعلمون ،،
عما يختلج بصدري من الشجون ،،
آه لو توقنون ،،
بالقلب حين يجود و بالعين حين تقرحها الظنون ،
ماعدت أقوى على الصد ،،
و لست ممن يجيد فن القسوة في ثوان و غضون ،،
ياربي ..
ياربي ....
يا عالماً بي
مـُنَ على قلبي بكل كبرياء الصمود ...
بجبروت الطغاة ،،،
بشتى أصناف الإنتصارات ،،
و بكل أنواع الجنون
جنون العقل ،،
و جنون القلب ،،
و حتى جنون الهم إن كان يرضي من حولي
إن لم يكونوا قبلي بالجنون مصابون .


براءة

----------


## أُخرىْ

مُختنقهـ ..
أُعانق  الذكريات

----------


## نُون

صمتُ على فراقه ،،
فما أفطرت ،،
خائفةٌ أنا ...
من عطشٍ يحلُ بي ..
 من بعده ..أعود إليه ..
و من بعده أتمنى لو أني ماكنت .


براءة

----------


## همس الصمت

مشاعر شوق تمتلكني
كي أراها .. كي أشعر بشوقها ..
وعندما رأيتها 
أخبرتها بشوقي بلهفتي للقياها
ولكنها لم تعرني أهتمام
كان كل من حولي هم الاهم
كانت خائفة على زعلهم على كل شي 
الا انا لم تعرني أهتماماً
أردتُ أن أحتضنها بكل لهفة وشوق
ولكنها ............
أحبطت كل شوقي
كل ولهي 
بلقائها الجاف ..

تحياتي العطرة 
همس الصمت ..

----------


## نبض قلب

هآ أنآ أعود بآلذكريآت للمآضي للآحبآء الآوفيآء ..

ولكـن سؤال يطرح نفسهـ هل مآزآل في هذآ الزمن أُنآس أوفيآء ؟!

ربمآ ولكن قلآئل جدا ً ...

ولكن لمآذآ نحن نحب ونقدر الأُناس وهم لآيبالون بنآ أهآذآ جزآء من يحب ؟!

هذهـ اسئله في مخيلتي انتظرت لهآ إجابهـ بلآ جدوى ..

فيآرب أجعل من احبه يحبني بكل صدق ..

----------


## نبض قلب

هناك أناس ينحتون في أعماقنا مشاعر رائعة

يخلدون فينا ذكرى لا تمحى

تهفو إلى رؤياهم..ولنا الفخر بحبهم..

ولنا الشرف بصحبتهم..

فليحفظهم الله

وليدم بيننا الحب فيه

ويجعلنا معا ًدوما ًياأغلى إنسانهـ

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

يا قلبيَ المفتونُ في هواها

,
,

سَكّنْ لها وجعاً

و أمسح لها دمعاً

,
,

ما عدتُ أقوى

الوقتُ أقسى

إني بمنفى

,
,

لا تخفِتي يا شمعتي , إبقَي مُضيئة

إن لكِ الولهان

العاشِق الهيمان

المُغرمُ الحيران 


,
,

بأيّ حالٍ عُدتَ يا عيدُ
أهكذا تكونُ هدايا أعيادِ الميلاد

لمنَ رحل
.
.

الفاتِحة

----------


## همسة ألم

ها أنا أقلب في صفحات سوداء 
لايرجى لها فائده ..
كلما أنزع صفحة تأتي صفحه اشد سواد من الذي قبلها 
لماذا .. لماذا 
لماذا لا يكون لي صفحات مثل غير ؟!
لماذا لاأستطيع محوك من ذاكرتي 
رغم بعدك عني ...و تألمي منك
هل لي بالجواب ؟؟

----------


## نُون

إعصار الفراق ،،
أقسى من 
لذة الحب ..
آه ٍ يا قلبها .. سكن ألم فقدك ,,
بالذكرى ..




براءة.

----------


## همسة ألم

صعب علي ...
ان أرى شخصا قريب لقلبي يتركني بسهولة 
دون سبب مقنع ...
ربما أنا اسطتيع الصبر ولكن 
قلبي لا يصبر 
ظلم ... ظلم ... ظلم 
إلى متى سيستمر هذا 
متى يا مولاي تعجل ظهورك 
لقد سئمنا من هذا الظلم

----------


## شمعة الوادي

رحلت وخليتنا
أمس كان عيد ميلادي
بدال مايقولوا كل عام وانتي بخير
ايقولوا اللي عظم الله اجرك
وشو هالخبر الا انفجعنا به
وشو هالخبرية
خبرية المت قلوبنا 
غالي على قلبنا والله
خليتنا ورحلت
رحلت الى الابد
مافي حتى وداع
يومين مازرتك يالغالي
تحسرت على هاليومين اللي ماشفتك فيها
اقول لو رحت شفتك احسن
في داك اليوم يااخوي مانمت كنت حاسة باحساس غريب
الكل كان حاس بهذا الاحساس
غفيت لحظة بس
وبعدين أسمع طرق الباب بقوة وصياحا
أقول الى أختي شنو صاير
أتقول أخوك مات ماراح يرجع
؟أني أقول هذا حلم مو حقيقة
أني قلت اليوم بزوره
وقراء دعاء وبمسح على راسه
بس خلاص راح وخلانا
ماراح يرجع
الاطفال ينتظروك كل خميس علشان تعطيهم الريال
وكل يسالوا عنك
مافي يوم ماسالوا عنك يالغالي
يوم عن يوم توحشنا أكثر
وخبرك ياأخوي صفع أخوك
الا في الغربة
الله يساعده ياربي
ويلهم الصبر
مثل ماصبرنا
راح تضل في قلوبنا الى الابد

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*وحدي في مهب الريح..*
*أًصارع تيارات صارمة..*
*موجات عارمة..*

*يمنة يسرى..اتلفت..*
*ولاأرى سوى ظلالي ...*
*ولاأسمع سوى أصداء صوتي..ترتد لي..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أنت ياربي ارحم الراحمين..*
*وجهتُ وجهي لك..*
*وأنتم ياساداتي وسليتي..*
*وجهتُ سلامي لكم..*

----------


## Princess

ياليت التعب انسان كنت اخاويه واخليه راحه !!

----------


## همسة ألم

أميري الغالي ...

لا تكمل مسيره بحثك عني 
أبتعد عني قدر المستطاع ...

ماذا تريد في فتاه قضى عليها الزمن 

ماذا تريد من فتاه تملكها الهم واليأس

ماذا تريد من فتاه أصبح الحزن أعز أصدقائها 

ماذا تريد من فتاه تمنت الموت لحياتها ؟!

----------


## شمعة الوادي

يارب بحق محمد المصطفى وعلي المرتضى وفاطمة الزهراء
والحسن المجتبى والحسين الشهيد بكربلاء والتسعة المعصومين
من ذرية الحسين عليهم السلام
فرج عنا يالله فرجا
اللهم اللهمنا الصبر وجميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات يارب
وشافي نبأ يارب وجميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات
واقضي حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات بحق هذا الشهر الفضيل
وطهر قلوبنا يارب من الذنوب
ووسع علينا الرزق يارب
والله يرجع الحبايب الا في الغربة
سالمين الى اهلهم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلواتك عليه وعلى ابائه
في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة وليا وحافضا وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه أرضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا
برحمتك ياارحم الرحمين
وصلى الله على محمد وال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين


شمعتي لا تنطفى لازالت مضيئة
بفضل أهل البيت عليهم السلام

----------


## التوبي

*يصيّحُ منَ ينظرُ والله حالهم* 

*من بعد عزهم ورفعَة شانهم* 

*جارت الدنيا وتغـّير كل شى*  

*تشبه جـنـه تـُعـدُ بلادهـم* 


*ق ل م ي*

----------


## نبض قلب

*أَحبَبَتُكـ ِفَلَمـ أَجِد مِنكـِ حَتَى تَقدير لِمشَآعري* 
*فَسَآنتَظِر .. هل يَبدر منكـِ تَوآصل ..*

----------


## نبض قلب

ا*سعدتني كلمآتكـ ِ ولكن عرفت أن المشآعر متغيرهـ*
*كل يوم ٍ بحآل ..*
*\*
*/*
*\*
*/*

*مُتَبَدِلَهـ*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*كم هي صغيرةٌ لحظاتك أيها الفرح..*


*سرعان ماتركتني..*
* ولم أعد أرى حتى أطيافك..*
*وعاد رفيقي المزمن ..* 
*الذي يأبى أن يتركني..*
*وإن وليت بوجهي عنه..*


*حزن يتخلله بعض الفرح..*

----------


## شمعة الوادي

يسلمووو يالحبايب لتنوير صفحتي باحلى العطور
والله يوفقكم ياربي
وقضى الله حوائجنا وحوائجكم يارب

----------


## Princess

كعادتي... دائما اضايقك..
ليتني انتشل نفسي من قلبك...
او يكون لي ما اريد..

----------


## نبراس،،،

الم الذكريات ارق مقلتي :sad2:   كيف اصطباري ايها الاملو 
احيا لانسى الذكريات التى طالما اتعبتني ولكن هيهات
فقد امتزجت في كل قطرة دم تجري في جسدي
حقا ان الفراق امرا لا يطاق

----------


## شمعة الوادي

ياللي فقدتك عزيز وغالي
ياللي تركتنا بمكان وانت بمكان
ياللي انتهت حياتك ونحن نواصل المشوار

----------


## شمعة الوادي

اذا كان البعد يقربني
فمتى الوصول لك
اذا كتبت كلماتي بما خطته يداك
فان كلماتها تؤلمني

----------


## التوبي

*إذا سألت الناس وماجاك خبر* 
*أعـرف ان الزين عن حبك كبر* 
*كيف يهجرك بعد ذا العمرٍ الطويل* 
*وأنته في حـبه سنين قلبك صبر*

----------


## نبراس،،،

الم الذكريات 
في خاطري ذكرا اليمه ارقتني اتعبتني 
احاول نسيانها ولكن هيهات في ممتزجه في قطرات دمي 
الاحمر الباهت ذات يوم خاطبت فلبي لاقنعه ان ينسا الماضي 
ويبدء من جديد
فأبا وقال انا لا انسا من نقش في القلب ذكرهم انا لا اخون الذكريات 
حتى لو كانت قاسيه ولكن اذا اردت ان تنسى فعليك ان توقف 
نبض هذا القلب الحزين

----------


## اسير الهوى

متشتت الفكر..

هل اقرب.. أم لك البعد افضل..

ام ابقى منطوي بذكريات..

مغلقا كل ابوب الامل..

لاعيش بظلمة هواك القاتل..

!!!!!!!!!

----------


## نُون

<P align=center><FONT face="Arial Black" color=dimgray size=3>يا <FONT color=red>إلــــــــــــــــه</FONT> الكون ،،،</FONT></P>
<P align=center><FONT face="Arial Black" color=dimgr

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أشعر بتواجدكم ياسادتي..*
*أشعر بقربكم منا..*
*أشعر ببركاتكم..*
*أعشقكم..*
*أعشقكم كما لم أعشق غيركم من البشر ..*
*واي البشر أنتم ؟؟* 

*مطهرون نقياتٌ ثيابهمُ*
*تجري الصلاة عليهم أينما ذكروا..* 

*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..* 
*فبحقكم وبجاهكم العظيم عند المولى الكريم ..*
*ادعو الله أن يجعلنا من المتمسكين بولايتكم..*
 
*موفقين احبتي..*

----------


## نُون

يا الــــــــــه الكون ،،
الطف بكل قلب ٍ،،
مشتتة اقطاره ،،،

----------


## التوبي

*أضعُ قصيدّي في ربوعِ المنتدى* 

*أقــولُ يـاأخـتي وأنت يـافـتى* 

*أبارك لكم ذكرى عزيزه عليكمُّ* 

*مولد أبو محمد ألإمام المُجتبى* 

*كل عام والجميع بـألف خـير* 

*تحياتي*

----------


## أُخرىْ

من قلب تملئه أجمل المشاعر وأطهرها
إخـوتي وأخــواتي,,جمعنا الله وإياكم في جنة الخُلد.. :bigsmile: 
ومتباركين بهذا المولد..

----------


## الفرح دنياي

كيف لي ان افصح عما بداخلي ،،،، قد لااستطيع 
فحروفي قليله وعاجزه وترتعش يداي ،،،
سيدي لقد اكرمتني بكرم جودك تفضلت علي بقضاء حوائجي ،،
ياكريم اهل البيت يا ابا محمد الحسن ..ليتني اكون لك الفداء 
او اقل خادماّ لنعليك سيدي ..فهذه منزله عندي كبيره ليتني احصل عليها ..
قضى الله حوائجنا وحوائجكم بحق اهل البيت وكريمهم وكلهم كرماء 
الفرح دنياي

----------


## مجروحه من روحها

*أحبها ياناس*
*وهي ابد مو حاسه فيني*
*مااعرف اكتب مشااعري* 
*بس اقدر اقول اني احبهاا والله احبهاا*
*وهي كل يوم تبعد اكثر من اليوم اللي قبله*
*مو قادره اوصل لها ولا بشكل من الاشكال*
*قاسيه وعنيده* 
*ااااااه ياقلبي بس*
*تحياتي*
*مجروحه من روحها*

----------


## التوبي

*سيدي من أجلكَ الكونُ حزينا* 
*المُعزى أبنـُك المظـُور فـيـنا* 
*كم نـُعاني من مصائب قد تـُفتّ* 
*للحشى والقلب قد أمسى شجيـّنا* 
*ق ل م ي*

----------


## همسة ألم

مالي كلما حاولت التبسم 
سقطت من عيني دمعة 
أشعر بضيق في نفسي 
لاأعلم سبب هذا ...

----------


## وهــم

*تسألني شفيك يا وهم ..؟؟*
*هذا الهوى كله محن
و من يسلم رماح الهوى ...
ما يسلم طعنات الزمن
و مسكين قلبي ما سلم

مسكين مطعون بسهم
مسكين ضيعت العمر
مسكين خانتني السنين
حزين عايش أنتظر
غريب عذبني الحنين
و ما ينفع العاشق ندم
حبيبي ما عمره رحم*

----------


## همسة ألم

إلهي الليلة مصاب الإمام علي ( ع )
الكل يبكي من أجله ,, الكل يحزن من أجله 
الكــل يلبس السودا من أجله 
من حقكم البكاء والنحيب والصراخ  
فمن أستشهد ليس بإنسان عادي إنه 
الأمام علي بن أبي طالـــــب عليه أفضل الصلاه والسلام 
مأجورين جميعا,,,

----------


## طائر أيلول

*فجر ليلة رمضان تفجر  الكون*
*بمحراب الصلاة كان المكان*
*والمقتول ابو السبطين سيد الأنام*
*ماراعوا الشهر وحرمته وبسيف رضوا هامته*

*ياااااااااااااا علي لليوم محرابك ينزف دماء*
*لليوم الحقد والكره  والخبث وحتى الدهاء*
*هي صفات هؤلاء الأعداء*
*لكن يبقى دائما لنا نداء*

*هيهات من الذلة*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

أحب الليل.. لأنني أجد فيه طيفك

وأحب القمر.. لأن فيه طلعتك

وأحب النجوم .. لأن فيها بسماتك

وأحب نسيم الليل .. لأن فيه عبيرك

وأحب سكون الليل .. لأن فيه طبعك

أنني أحب الأطفال .. لأن فيهم برائتك

وأحب الربيع .. لأن فيه شبابك


..............................

موضوع جنان بصراحه
يسلموا
ويعطيكِ ألف عافيه

أمنيات مجروحه
 :embarrest:

----------


## التوبي

*الصوم أخد منــّا كلُ المأخدا

نرقب متى يأتي لنا صحن العذا

منَ قـدّم الصحن لنا أقول له

جُزيت عنـّا ياحلو خير الجزى*

----------


## التوبي

*يا ليلة ً عُدتْ كألـفِ شهرا*

*مـنَ يُحيها ينعم بكلِِ خــيرا*

*قد خاصها الله على كلِ الليال*

* أقرأ فضلِها  في محكمِ الذكرا*

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

انقضى شهرا بحاله 

شهرا وانا اترقب من بعيد

شهرا وانا ادعوا فيه ان تعود الامور كما كانت

ولكن انقضى شهرا وانا على حالي
ولكن حالي افضل حال من قبل

طويت صفحات الماضي وفتحت صفحات الحاضر

سامشي مع الحياة والزمن كما يرغبان هما

ليس كما ارغب انا

فبالاخير هذه هي الحياه

لقاء وفراق

وماعظم فراق الاروح وهي حيه



دمعة الاحزان

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم..*

*أأكتب؟؟*

*أخشى أن..*
* ينزف حبري هنا...*

*فيملأ ..*
*ساحة أجواءكم* 
*بسيل عارم من ..*

*الدموع..*
*والأحزان..*
*والآهات ..* 

*فلتصمت ياقلبي..*
*علّك ترى مالاتراه*

* لو نطقت..* 


*فالتتوقف* 
*عن النبض للحظات..*
*فقط للحظات..*


*أريد أن أُجرّب لحظة......**

----------


## التوبي

*عندما يتغـير الدهرُ علينا*  
*نطلبُ الأشاء لـو ترجع إلينا* 
*نذكرُ الوقت الذي قد فات منا* 
*نحسبُ الدنيا تظلُ في يديـّنا* 
*نعـرفُ الدهـر وما يغـدر بهِ* 
*لو يفي ما قد غدر بعترة ْ نبينا* 
*لكن الصبر ومـا الأآل هُـنا* 
*ليكونـو سلـوتــاً للأخـرينا*

----------


## نُون

امنحني عالماً ،،
 انت فيه ،،
شيء 
و ليس كل شيء ،،،


براءة

----------


## همسة ألم

أخاف ان أضحك 
أخاف ان أبتسم 
أخاف أن اشعر بالفرح 
يدخل إلى قلبي 
.....
لقد دمرت حياتي 
لقد دمرت كياني 
لقد دمرت كل شي لذي 
ماذا تريد أكثر من هذا ؟؟

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

(( عفـــــــــــواً )) .... يامن توهمت أنني أحبك ..
أحتجت إليك لأحتمي بك من خوفي ..
وترددي فلم أجدك ..
أحتجت فيك رجلاً ..
يقودني ويوجهني ..
ويصبحُ مسؤولاً عني ..
ولكن أضعت حلمي بترددك ..
فتعمق الشرخُ داخلي ..
وهربتُ لأنجو من عالمك المتردد ..
المهتز ..
غير المسؤول
.....

 :sad2:

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أخي الكريم..التوبي..*
*دائماً لكلماتك في حق محمد وآل محمد..*
*تأثير في النفس..*
*تُريح القلب حين يقرأها..*
*يعطيك العافية ..في ميزان الأعمال.* 








** * * * * ** 
*كلُ يوم هو في شأن..*
*سبحان مُغير الأحوال..* 
*موفقين يارب..*

----------


## شمعة الوادي

مراحب يالطيبن أخباركم
جاية اليوم لاشكر الاعضاء اللي تواجدوا في موضوعي
كانت أقلامكم رائعة
لاأعرف كيف أشكركم
لما أدخل المنتدىأدخل على هذا الموضوع اول شي وأقراء الاتكتبوا أحس براحة كبيرة
كلامكم جدا رائع
يدخل في القلب
وكلمة الشكر ماتفوي
وادعي الله انه يوفقكم في كل خطوة تخطوها
ويقضي حؤائجكم وحوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات يارب
التوبي
كلماتك جدا رائعة 
وجميلة
نريد أن تواصل أبداعك هنا
لانك تنور صفاحتي بورد أقلامك
أميرة المرح
بين الوقت والوقت الاخر تطلين على صفحتي
اتمنى لك التوفيق يارب
وأن تحققي امالك يارب
دمعة على السطور
كم هي كلماتك رائعة جدا
لا أعرف أن أرد على هذه الكلمات لانها رائعة جدا
أرجو التواصل هنا في صفحتي
ليكتب قلمك مايشاء فكل ماتخطيه
رائع جدا
موفقة خيتو لكل خير
والله يقضي حوائجك يارب
همسة الم
وردك النابع من قلبك كم هو جميل 
كلماتك جدا رائعة
مثل الورد
كلماتك جدا رائعة
أشكر قلمك الرائع  عندما يخط في صفحتي
فلتواصلي هنا 
فابداع قلمك جميل جدا
الله يوفقك ياربي
ويقضي حوائجك يارب
موفقة لكل خير
امنيات مجروحة
كلماتك تجدبني
فهي رائعة جدا
أشكرك لانك وضعتي قلمك هنا في صفحتي
أرجو منك التواصل
الله يقضي حولئجك يارب
موفقة لكل خير
براءة من الحب
كلماتك رائعة 
وكل كلمة تخطينها هنا في صفحتي
فهي رائعة كلماتك
أرجوا التواصل هنا
الله يقضي حؤاجك يارب
موفقة لكل خير

----------


## شمعة الوادي

وهم
أشكر قلمك رائع
عندما يخط احلى الكلمات
فهي كلمات رائعة جدا
نرجو التواصل هنا في صفحتي
لتنورها بقلمك
الله يقضي حوائجك يارب
موفق لكل خير
طائر أيلول
كم هي كلماتك رائعة جدا
فعندما تخط كلماتك صفحتي تزاد نورا
أرجوا التواصل في صفحتي
ونرى قلمك المبدع
الله يقضي حوائك ياربي
موفق لكل خير
قمي
نورت صفحتي بقلمك الرائع
نرجو التواصل في صفحتي
ولتبد ع في قلمك
الله يقضي حوائجك يارب
موفق لكل خير
اسير الهوي
لا اعرف كيف أشكرك فقلمك رائع جدا
وكلما تخطه هنا في صفحتي
نرجو أن يتواصل قلمك هنا في صفحتي
الله يقضي حوائجك يارب
موفق لكل خير
بسمه
نورتي صفحاتي باحلى العطور
وهو قلمك المبدع
أرجو أن يتواصل قلمك هنا في صفحتي
الله يقضي حوائجك يارب
موفقة لكل خير
الفرح دنياي
قلمك رائع عندما يخط في صفحتي
فلتتواصل هنا
لنرى أبداعك
الله يقضي حوائجك يارب
موفق لكل خير
مجروحة من روحها
الله يسلم قلمك المبدع خيتوو
كلماتك رائعة جدا
فلتواصلي هنا
الله يقضي حوائجك يارب
موفقة لكل خير

----------


## شمعة الوادي

دمعة الاحزان
أشكر أبداعك الرائع
كلماتك رائعة جدا
فليواصل قلمك هنا
الله يقضي حوائجك يارب
موفقة لكل خير
أحساس وحكاية
يسلم قلمك الرائع
فلتواصلي هنا
الله يوفقك يارب
فرح
صفحتي تزاد اشراقا عندما تخطين قلمك المبدع
فلتواصلي هنا
الله يقضي حوائج يارب
موفقة لكل خير
همس الصمت
كم هو قلمك حزين عندما تخطي قلمك الرائع
وكم كلماتك رائعة جدا
فلتواصلي هنا
الله يقضي حوائجك يارب
موفقة لكل خير
نبض القلب
افتقدتك قلمك الرائع
ويسلموو لابداعك الرائع
فلتواصلي هنا
الله يقضي حوائجك يارب
موفقة لكل خير
Dr.Ahmed
أفتقدت الى قلمك الرائع
كم هي رائعة كلماتك
فيواصل قلمك المبدع هنا
الله يقضي حوائجك يارب
موفق لكل خير

----------


## شمعة الوادي

كبرياء
أفتقدتك قلمك المبدع
فكل كلمة تخطيها هنا رائعة جدا
نرجو أن نراك في صفحتي
وان تتواصلي بقلمك المبدع
الله يقضي حوائجك يارب
موفقة لكل خير
عاشقة غريب طوس
أفتقدتك بي صفحاتي
فلتواصلي قلمك المبدع هنا
الله يقضي حوائجك يارب
موفقة لكل خير
looovely
أفتقدتك بين صفحاتي
فقلمك رائع جدا
فلتواصلي خيتوو هنا
الله يقضي حوائجك يارب
موفقة لكل خير
بائعة الورد
يسلم قلمك المبدع
نرجو ان نراك بين صفحاتي
فلتواصلي قلمك هنا
الله يقضي حوائجك يارب
موفقة لكل خير
الجواهري الصغير
كم كانت كلماتك رائعة جدا
أين قلمك المبدع؟
فليواصل مشواره هنا
الله يقضي حوائجك يارب
موفق لكل خير
نسيم الذكريات
خيتو لقد أفتقدت الى قلمك المبدع
نرجو ان تواصلي هنا
الله يقضي حوائجك يارب
موفقة لكل خير
أمل الظهور
لقد أفتقدتك عزيزتي بين صفحاتي
فقلمك رائع جدا
فليقرب قلمك هنا
ولتواصلي هنا
الله يقضي حوائجك يارب
موفقة لكل خير
احلى الغرام
خيتوو أين انتي
فلياتي قلمك المبدع هنا
وليخط الكلمات الرائعة
فلتواصلي هنا
الله يقضي حوائجك يارب
موفقة لكل خير
شؤاطى شوق
يسلم قلمك الرائع عندما خط هنا بين طيات صفحاتي
فلتحاولي الوصول هنا
الله يقضي حوائجك يارب
موفقة لكل خير
غسق الليل
يسلمممو قلمك الرئع
فلتواصلي هنا
الله يوفقك يارب
سهر الليالي
اين وصلتي؟ واين قلمك المبدع؟
فلتواصلي هنا
موفقة لكل خير
بكاء القلم
أين ذهب قلمك المبدع؟ أين وصلت مشوارك؟
أفتقدتك بي زوايا صفحاتي
فقلمك كان رائع جدا
نرجو أن تواصل قلمك هنا 
لتزداد صفحتني نورا
الله يقضي حوائجك يارب
موفق لكل خير

----------


## شمعة الوادي

سامحوني أذا قصرت معاكم بشي

----------


## التوبي

*أكتبُ الأحرف وأنثرُ من دموعي*

*أرتجـّي ذاك المُغـيّـب بـالطلـوعِ*

*الجـهـادُ واجـبٌ تحـتّ لِــواهُ*

* ليتني أحضى وأشعلُ لِشموعِي*

*ق ل م  ي**
*

----------


## شمعة الوادي

التوبي
يسلم قلمك المبدع
وتنوير صفحتي
موفق

----------


## التوبي

*شمعة الـوادي لماذا تشكـري* 

*صلي على المختار كل ما تذكري* 

*وآله الأبـرار هُـم خـير العـمـل* 

*واجب الأخلاص وحبهمُ أشتري* 
****** 

*أختي ما أحلى أن يكتبُ أحـدُنـا*  

*في العترة هم النور الذي نبصرُ بهِ* 

*في هذا الحياة وبهم النجاة غداً* 

*تحياتي*

----------


## همسة ألم

أخي العزيز التوبي ...
كلماتك جدا رائعه
تخفف الهموم ولأحزان 
شكرا ...
لا تقول لنا لا داعي للشكر فأنت تستحق ذلك
موفق 
خيتي شموعة .. جهووودك جدا رااائعه
الله يعطيك العافيه 
موفقه ...
تحياتي ...

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

> ** * * * * ** 
> *كلُ يوم هو في شأن..*
> *سبحان مُغير الأحوال..* 
> 
> *موفقين يارب..*



 
أُخيه : دمعه 
نعم هكذا هي الحياة
ودوام الحال من المحال
موفقين جميعاً
.
.

----------


## التوبي

*شهرُ الصيام وما أدراك ماشهرُ*
 

*منَ صامَ فيـّهِ كأنه صائمُ الدهرُ*
 

*أدعُ إلهي بـأن أبـلـغ لعـودتِـّهِ*
 

*يحفظني ربي ويـُبعدِ ذلك الشرُ*
 

*ق ل م ي*

----------


## دمعه الحسين

*ما في داخلي لا يعبر عنه بالكلام الان شكاوي  كثير  و سيوجد كثير من العتاب* 
*لا بشعر ولا بالبكاء  ينسي وانشاله  تنقضي بيوم واظور وبدأ الحساب*

* والله كل شئ بالدنيا موزين ما طول موجودين من ايعادون اهل اليبت* 

*الان الكلام الي ينذكر منو بسيط ينسمع وينسي لا والله يضرب القلب بخنجر وينبت*
* الهم صلي على محمد واله محمد وعجل فرجه الشريف*
*الك مني اجمل التحيات*
*في امان الله*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم ياكريم..*

*حُب الحسين في القلوب لايموت..*
*فحبه دم يسيل في العروق..*

*إلى حين يوم الحشر لم تزل*
*حرارة عشق المؤمنين لم تزول*

*فياربي اكتبنا  مؤمنينِ*
*ليسقنا ابن النبي الأمينِِ*

*من حوض لايظمأُ من غُرفِ*
*له غرفةُ بيده الشريفة..*



*موفقين..*

----------


## نُون

عزيزتي ،، شمعة الوادي ،،
شكراً جزيلاً جزيلاً جزيلاً لكِ ،،
لمنحنا هذه الصفحات الرائعة ،،،
هي ملاذي في كل حين ،، صدقيني ،،
تحياتي

----------


## نُون

يبدو أن ...
قلبي  ....
شارف على الإنشطار
 !!! ،،



براءة

----------


## فرح

لكل شي ثــــــ ث ــــــــمن...واحلامي كان ثمنها عـــــــــ مــــــ ري ..!
عندما اكون حزينه...اطرق كل الابواب ..؟
فبعضها يريح اعصابي وبعضها يتلفها ،،
ومن هذه الابواب ...افتح لي باب البكاء فجد بعض الراحه لعدة ساعات 
وباب ..الضحك مع الاخرين اسلي نفسي وفي داخلي الحزن يكوي قلبي 
وباب ... التوجه الى خالقي بالدعاء وقراءة القران ،،
عندها اجد راحه في قلبي لانه طبيباَ للقلوب 
الابذكر الله تطمئن القلوب ..
سبحانك يارب ..

----------


## همسة ألم

ياعيـــــــــــــــد 
لقد أتيت من دونها 
ودعتها أنت ,, لكن ماذا عني
كيف سيكون العيد بدونها 
كااانت تجمعنا ,, نقبل رئسها 
نقول لها عيدك مبارك 
تعطينـــــا العيديه ,,
كانت ترسم البسمة على شفهنا 
أما اليوم ...
نذهب على قبرها 
بدل البسمة دمعة
آه آه آه آه 
أشعر بمراه تسكن داخلي 
كيف سأبتسم ؟!

----------


## نبض قلب

بين نبضه ٌونبضه تُقتل أمنيآت ...

----------


## همس الصمت

أحتاجكِ في هذه اللحظات
أحتاج لأحضانكِ
أحتاج لآن أبارك لك هذه الايام السعيده
وأنا بجابنكِ وبقربكِ ..
أحتاج أن أنظر الى وجهكِ الباسم
وأكحل عيني برؤيا عينيكِ الجميلتين ..
أحتاج حتى أن أتنفس أنفاسكِ وأسمع 
همس كلماتكِ ..
فليوفقكِ الله ياغاليتي ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد* 
*وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم  ياكريم..*


*نظرتُ لك مطولاً..*
*أخذتُ أحاورك..*
*لا   ....*
*لم تكن محاورة..*

*بقدر ماكانت معاتبة ..*
*من دمعة ..*


*تحدثت واستفهمتُ كثيراً..*
*ولكن...*


*دون جدوى..*




*أأنت هو العيد ؟؟*


*أم أن الأيام قد اختلطت عليّ...*


*واي عيد أنت؟؟؟*


*أين فرحي؟؟؟*


*أين بسمتي؟؟*



*جئت مُحملاً بشوق..*


*فزدت شوقي ..*



*ولكن....*








*فلتسامحني يامن سُميت عيداً ..*

*لم أعرفك..*


*كي ابتسم..*



*ليس لك طعم أيها العيد...*



*ولكن أبقى أقول..*


*كل عام والجميع بكل خير..*

*موفقين..*


*دمعة على السطور*

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

حاسه أن قلبي راح يوقف

وأحساسي بالاشياء بات معدوم

وأشوف الحياه مجرد سراب نمشي بها ولانعلم

ماذا يحمل بكرة في جعبته من خفايا

وتمضي الايام سكرى

ونواصل المسير لنصحوا على سراب اكبر واكبر


دمعة الاحزان

----------


## نُون

أشعر بقلبي ألتئم من بعد انشطاره ،،
و لكني ...
لا أستبعد انشطاره مرة أخرى ،،




براءة

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

تمايلت الريح وتمددت امواج البحر لتصبح في مستوى عالي من البحر
وتقاذفت تلك القذائق الناريه في السماء حتى اصبح الليل نهار  
وكم تمنيت ان اكون احدى تلك القذائف لارمى في السماء وافقد بين النجوم
 واكون شيئا منسيا وينتهي الاحتفال وتنتهي حياتي انا من الوجود..
دمعة الاحزان

----------


## همسة ألم

لقد ضاعت بسمتي وسط دموعي 
وأحزاني ,,,
ماذا سأفعل بدونها 
كيف سأوجه الناس

----------


## التوبي

*ذهبَ الصيف حيثُ كانَ لطيفا* 

*ثم جاء مُسرعاً إلينا الخريفا* 

*نتمنـى يــُنـْثرُ الغـيّـثُ فـيــّهِ* 

*ويكونُ هـوائـُنا فيــّهِ نظيــّفا* 

*ق ل م ي*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

حبيبي ...
أين أنت الآن ..
وأين قلبي ..
بل أيـــــــن أنا ..
عدتُ أجوب الشوارع بحثاً عنك ..
وعاد القلقُ ألي من جديد ..
أبحثُ عنك بين الحروف ..
وبين ثنايااا قلبي ..
لأقول لك :
<< أحبك >>


أمنيــــــــ مجروحه ـــــــــات
كانت هنا

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*
*وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..*

*تنتابنا لحظات..*
*نحتاج لأحدهم....*
*فلا نجده..*

*نبقى نسير خلف أطيافه..*

* التي ترسمها لنا المخيلة ..*

*فنجدها تتلاشى من نواظرنا شيئاً فشيئاً..*
*كسراب....*


*موفقين..دوماً..*
*تحياتي ..*

----------


## شمعة الوادي

كلما قرات كلماتكم
لا اعرف كيف أشكركم
يسلمووووو على مروركم وزرع اوراقكم في صفحتي
دمتم بحفظ الرحمن
تحياتووو
شمعة الوادي

----------


## التوبي

*أشوفه عايش في ضيقه* 

*مـا يبصّر حتى طريقه* 

*يخـفي الهم في صدره* 

*يخاف يحكي لصديقـه* 

*ق ل م ي*

----------


## التوبي

*لِماذا الجلوس ؟* 
*لا تسأليني فلنْ أبـُدي لـكِ أمـري* 

*دعينـّي أفكــّر لماذا مُشتقي عمري* 

*دومـاً أهـوّن على نفسي مـرارتِها* 

*أذكر بني المصطفى حتى الدمّع يجري* 

*ألجـى إليـهم لأ نسى ما يـراودُني* 

*أجلس وحـيداً وأرجو تقبلي عـذري* 

*ق ل م ي*

----------


## jomanah

_تسلمين خيه على الطرح_ 
_"ولكن للقلب احساسا لايجسده قلمـ__"_
_"ان للقلب منطقا لايفهمه علم المنطق"_
_تقبلي بعثرات قلمي على صفحتكـ_ 
_تحياتي واسالكم حسن الدعاء_
_jomanah_

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

كم هو مؤلم
ان تشتاق لهم وتتمنى سماعهم
 ولكنك تراهم
مع الاغراب مودعين 
وكأنك لم تعرفهم يوما

----------


## أُخرىْ

أكرهـُ...الصمتوالصُدفهـ.. وَ الأمس..وأحلامي..

----------


## شمعة الوادي

كل زواية في الكون ينطق أول حرف من أسمك وكل مكان تمشي بيه يصير ذهب والبحر صار لك قلب في وسطه سمكة وحواليه نجوم البحر وانا في قلب أنسان غالي

بقلمي

----------


## غرام أحباب

*متى الأيام تجمعنا ....* 
*ومتى في الدنيا نعيش أوقات تسعدنا.....* 
*ومتى أعيش بعالمك ياقمر يضوي لي أيامي....* 
*يافرح يرسم لي بسماتي....*

----------


## شمعة الوادي

اي والله متى الايام تجمعنا.....
ونكون مع أغلى الحبايب......
ونواصل هالمسيرة الى الابد...

----------


## طائر أيلول

*إليكِ هذا الأستفتاء........و رد عليّ النداء :؟* 
*هل حُبي لكِ يستحقُ العناء؟* 
*هل درب الحب الذي سنسيرهُ سيكون شقاء؟* 
*هل نجعل البعد والإنقسام هو اللقاء؟* 


*تبقى هذه التساؤلات ....الهواء اللذي سيحدث التغيرات*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*جيت باقووول أني }{ أحبك }{*
*شفت عينك واستحيت*

----------


## نُون

كن لي ما أنت تشاء ،،
و لا تكن لي ما أنا أشاء ،،،
فهنا يكمن الجنون ،،


براءة ،

----------


## Princess

عذرا...
بمحض ارادتي اغلقت على ذكرياتي الدفاتر ..
و..





> يا قلبي يا صابر

----------


## شمعة الوادي

*إذا كان الأمس ضاع .. فبين يديك اليوم 
وإذا كان اليوم سوف يجمع أوراقه ويرحل .. فلديك الغد.. لا تحزن على الأمس فهو لن يعود 
ولا تأسف على اليوم .. فهو راحل 
واحلم بشمس مضيئه في غد جميل*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*
*وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..* 

*حسبك ياقلبي الصغير..*
*لاتُعلن فرحاً كبيراً..*
*لاتضخ دماً إلى عروقي..*
*فتبعثه لجسدي..*

*يحمل فرحاً عميقاً..*
 
*اجعل نبضاتك مستقرة ،،*
*رتبها باعتدال !!* 

*فنفسي لاتحتمل فرحاً شديداً..* 
*فقد أدمنت الحزن..* 
*رفقاً بصاحبك أيها القلب...* 
*موفقين..*

----------


## سارونة القطيف

يادنيا هونج علي فأنا بنهايتي لتراب
مابغيت انا كنزج وتخليت عن كل الاماني
يادنيا طلبتج لا يوم تبتعد فيه الاحباب
وماأبي اعيش ايامج بغربه ومفارقه خلاني
ياما شباب بسبة احزانج عاشوا عيشه الشياب
ماني بي يجيني شي يجبرني اخضع لاحزاني
يادنيا احميني وادري مايجي وياج العتاب
تكفين خليني احس بفرحه بلوعة زماني

مع تحياتي:

شـــاعـــ الليل ـــرة

----------


## أُخرىْ

تحت أسقُف السُحب..أتمنى أن أكون..
...صِـدقاً..
أشتاق للـسماء..

----------


## شمعة الوادي

كان اليوم جميلا
وكان داك المكان مليئ بالاطفال
من صراخ والضحكة الحلوة
أستمتعت بالانصات الى بعض منهم والتحدث اليهم
منهم من رحب بي ومنهم من ابتسم لي
كانت وجوهم مملؤؤة بالحب والحنان
يتراقصون حول داك المكان
يتهاتفون وينصوتون الى المعلمة
وكلهم عندهم اسئلة ويريدوا ان يتحدثوا بها
لما سالنا طفلة الاسئلة انتهت قومي باعادته يوم غد
أجابت قائلة: لدي اسئلة كتير
اسمعيها
ابتسمت لها وادخلتها فصلها لتلعب مع باقي الاطفال
الكل ينتظر الرجوع الى البيت والكل يسال متى سيكون الذهاب الى البيت
عندما سمعوا النداء : هللوا مسبتشرين والابتسامة على وجهم
للعودة الى المنزل
كان يومي حافلا جدا وسعدة كثيرا
قلمي 
تحياتوووو
شمعة الوادي
11/10/1429

----------


## اسير الهوى

تعبت الدنيا وكل مافيها.....وكل اللذي فيها صابني

ونفسي اللي تلهف اليها.....نادمة على العمر اللي فاتني

----------


## التوبي

*يسألُ عنهم أيـن هُـمّ ياتـُرى* 

*هل صابهم مكروه أوشىً جرى؟* 

*أجابــهُ هـاتـف كأنهُ يقـول* 

*قد وسِدّو جمعاً تحت الثرى* 

*أمـا سمعتَ بـُشّر ينعاهُــّمُ* 

*والدمع مـن عينيّهِ قد أنثرى* 

*ق ل م ي*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*ليس هناك من يداوي جراحي إلا الرحمن...*
*لذلك لم أشأ أن اذكر أحزاني لاي انسان...*

 
*ياأهل بيت محمد..*
*أنا عبدكم ..*
*وابن* *أمتكم بين أيديكم...*
*اكتبوا لي زيارة لأضرحتكم..*
*لعل قلبي يبرأ من آهاته..*
*وتهدأ حسراته..* 


*دمعة على السطور..*
*الساعة 3:20صباحاً..*
* يوم الاثنين..*
*تاريخ 13/10/1429هـ* 
*لاأدري لما احببتُ أن أُأرّخ ماكتبت..* 
*موفقين..*

----------


## التوبي

*تحلـّو الحروف عندما أذكـّـرُ* 


*آل الـنـبـي كُـلـُنا نـفـخــرُ* 


*يسعـدُ قلبي والفؤاد يطيّر* 



*بـأسعد الأيـام أضلّ أشـْعِرُ* 



*يبقَ ذكرهُم مُعطـّراً للمكان* 



*يـُرتـاح قـلبي كـلـما أنظــرُ* 

*ق ل م ي*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*اختال فرحتـــــــــــــي*
*شبح قاااتل*
*شخص موحش ..*
*امممم لا أدري إن كان معظم الاشخاص يكرهونه*
*ولكنني >> أكرهه بشدة الآن ..*
*سأغادر موطني لأجلــــــــه ..*
*آآآآآآآهـ .. ياشبحي*
*متى ستودّ الانتهاء ؟؟؟؟* 
*مجدداً*

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

كـ إشتياق المطرْ 
,
, 
للأرضِ ساقطاً 
يسقيها من فيضِ عطائِه

أشتاق !!

----------


## نُون

كلما أجزمتُ على الإبتعاد منكَ
 أكثر ،،
أجدني ..
أعشقكَ بجنون
 أكثر ،،
و أكثر ،،،
و أكثر ..




براءة ،

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

حدودُ الكونِ تأسِرُني 

تُقيدني

و تبعثُني لسِجنِ كالمتاهاتِ

براءةُ حبِك كالنهر تسقيني , تُغذيني

لتُرسِلَني طيوفاً في المجراتِ

إهداء خاص : براءة من الحب

----------


## نُون

لي أناااا ..
 :amuse: 
شكراً جزيلاً ،،
و لكن ..
لما ؟!
 :noworry: 
كن صريحاً فأنا أكره الانتظار ،
و المجهول ،
و المفاجأة أحياناً ،

----------


## شمعة الوادي

ودي أشكر (شخص هنا) غالي على قلبي
وكل يوم دمعتي تبكي علشانه
ماودي افتقد هذا الشخص
ماودي يبتعد عني
ودي هالشخص يسامحني على كل شي
يمكن زعلته في يوم من الايام لانه اني كتير ماسمع الكلام
صاير يخاف علي كتير
ولما يشوفني تعبانة
طول الليل سهران معاي ولا يمكن يبتعد عني ولا لحظة
واذا كنت مو موجودة في البيت
يروح غرفتي ويجلس هناك ويبكي
ليش يبكي هالشخص
ماحب اشوفه جالس يبكي علشاني
أحس قلبي يتقطع لما أشوفه يبكي
بسك أحزان ودنا نشوف بسمتك
وحشتنا ضحتك
وحشتنا سوالف الا ماتخلص
تبو تعرفوا هالشخص
ودي أشكره كيف مدري
ودي أكون في حضنه الى الابد وماقوم
ودي أرجع هالبسمة والضحكة
ولما نشوف هالبسمة ينور بيتنا أنوار
أمي الغالية
لاتحرمنيا من بسمتك فهي غالية على قلبي
كوني معنا الى الابد
سامحيني ياأمي أذا أجرحتك في يوم من الا يام أو زعلتك
أحبك ياأمي
ستظلين محفورة في قلبي الى الابد
لا أنسى تعاونك معي
و فضلك علي
وساهتم بصحتي
ولايمكن أن أزعلك ابدا15/10/1429
تحياتوووو
شمعة الوادي

----------


## قطيف1

لا أعتقد أنها هي


تمنيت أنها سمعت كلماتي
أو أستطاعت أن تسامحني
لكن الأقدار حشرتني بزاوية لا يسمعني أحد

الآن حيث لاينفع العتب 
ولا العودة إلى طريق يعرف هويتي
تقاطعات ومسافات
وجحيم هو الحب أحيانا

لم أشعر والخناجر تحز شراييني
كانت ليلة فستانها المزركش
وأنا كنت غائبا على سرير لم يمت مثلي

لماذا؟
الوفاء فيها مجرد حصرم 
ومجرد ورقة يابسة

لا أعتقد أنها هي
وحسبي الله إن كنت من الفاشلين

قطيف1

----------


## التوبي

*لِماَ العيون تدرفُ الدمعَ سُدى؟* 
*ما تعوّدنـا على الوضعِ كـذا* 
*لـو هـناك سـبـباً يجعـلـُها* 
*تدرُفُ كانَ مُصاب الشُهدا*  
*ق ل م ي*

----------


## همسة ألم

لماذا كلما حاولت ان ارسم البسمة 
على شفتي لا ترتسم ,,
هل ياترى خانتني بسمتي ؟؟

----------


## التوبي

*حتى وإن صعُبَ الزمان يهونُ* 


*ما مثلـُهم أحداً ولا سيكونُ* 


*قاسوا المصائب في رضىَ ربهمُ* 


*فدوا بالدماء الدين حتى صانوا* 


*لـم يخضعُ للـذل مهما كابـدوا* 


*خصمٌ عـنيدٌ يطلبُ الإدعـانُ* 

*بالسيفِ عانقوا المنونُ عصبة*  

*معظمُهُم في مقـتـدى الشبانُ* 

*نأخـدُهم سِلوه وننسىَ همُنـّا*  

*والصبرِ يُجزيـّنا بهِ الرحمنُ* 

*ق ل م ي*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*
*وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..*


*على جنبات القلب..*
*لمستُ نبتة فرح قد نبتت..*

*أخشى أن أُعلن عنها ..*
*واُصرّح بها ..لأحدهم..*

*فتموت..*

*قررتُ أن أسقيها من دم الفؤاد..*

*لتنمو وتكبر..*
*دون أن يشعر بها أحد..*


*دمعة على السطور..*
*16/10/1229هـ*
*الساعة :   11:48 ليلاً..*
*ليلة الجمعة ..*

*موفقين..*

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

> لي أناااا ..
> 
> 
> شكراً جزيلاً ،،
> و لكن ..
> لما ؟!
> 
> كن صريحاً فأنا أكره الانتظار ،
> و المجهول ،
> ...



بالتأكيد ..

لما ؟!
 :noworry: 

لِنقُل .. لِجُنون قلمِكِ الزاخِر 
 :amuse: 

جُنُونُكِ مُختلِف !!


الإنتظار ..
المجهول ..
المفآجأة ..

مُلثُ خوفِ المجانين , أُهوى كُلَّ أضلاعِه

حيثُ .. هُناكَ .. أكونُ .. أنا

و رُبما .. الآخرون

----------


## نُون

> بالتأكيد ..
> 
> لما ؟!
>  
> لِنقُل .. لِجُنون قلمِكِ الزاخِر 
>  
> جُنُونُكِ مُختلِف !! 
> 
> الإنتظار ..
> ...



 فليكن ...
كما تشاء ،،
شكراً جزيلاً على كل شيء ،،

----------


## نُون

كينونتي تأبى الجنون ،،
 :noworry: 
و لكن ..
أنوثتي تعشق الجنون ،،،
 :amuse: 
 يا الهي ..
أيهما أختار ؟!،،
 :huh: 
الكينونة أم الأنوثة ،،
العقل أم الجنون ،،
اووووه
و هل هناك من مهتم لأمري 
دعوني و جنوني ...
 :amuse: 


براءة ،

----------


## Princess

خائفة عليكي غاليتي
اتمنى ان اسمع صوتك ليطمئن قلبي..
ياااه كل هذه مكالمات.. أيني عنها ؟!
في المرات المقبله حيثما اكون سيكون هاتفي معي..
كيف لي ان انام الآن..
ورسالتك اقلقتني !! 
متعبه.. الى حد الجنون
تجتاحني رغبة بالبكاء.. 
الهي... شافها و اجعل مابها يهون و يختفي..

----------


## شمعة الوادي

يارب تنقضي حوائجكم بحق هذاليوم
ويفرج عنكم همومكم وأحزانكم
ويطول عمركم
ويحقق امالكم
يعطيكم العافية جميعا
تحياتووو
شمعة الوادي

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

قُل هو الحُبُّ أحد !!

----------


## نُون

سـأكـفـن جراحاتـي ،،
و أوسـدها الثـرى ،،
لـيـسـتـريح فـؤادي  من عـناء السـفـر ،،
سـأتغـمـد جـروحي النـسـيان ،،
و أعـلـن الحـرب على البـشــر ،،
**
*
مذ فــارقـتـنـي ،!!،



براءة

----------


## النغمه الحزينه

خلف صمتي شلال من الفرح
وسعادة غامرة تزغرد

وألف عصفور يهتف لك
وألف طائر في قلبي يغرد

لكن خوفي عليك يسكنني
يملأ وجداني .. عاصفاً متحرراً

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*اكرهك أيها الانتظار...*
*واكره عقاربكِ أيتها هالساعات*
*فكل دقة منكِ*
*لثانية للأمام..*
*تسقط على قلبي..*
*كما الانهزام...**10/1429هـ*

----------


## Princess

موجة قهر عارمه
عصبيه بلا حدود
احاول ان اتمالك نفسي
لئلا اتهور..
وافعل شيئا غير محمود!!

----------


## همس الصمت

حيرة تمتلكني
غربة تجتاحني
ألم يقطع قلبي
خوف يساورني
عليكِ ياغاليتي
فا ليطمئنني الرب
فقلبي لم يعد يستطيع الانتظار والصبر على بعدك
أيها القلب الحنون ..
أتمنى أن تكوني بخير غاليتي ..

----------


## شمعة الوادي

دموعي غارقة بحبك

----------


## حسيني الهوى

بعد الفراق 

جئت ُ اليك حاملا ً الاسى اشتياق

عذراً ليس بيدي رحلت عنك

وما بأيدينا إن التقينا بلا عناق

بعد الفراق

كم شهر ٍ مضى 

وكم من آه ٍ اشد من اللظى

بين الحشى احتراق ٍ واحتراق

بعد الفراق

لا تلمني فقد شاءت الاقدار 

بيننا الف سور ٍ والف ستار

ليعانق حرفي حرفكم بشكوى العناق

بعد الفراق

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*لاشيئ يستحق ...*

----------


## شمعة الوادي

دموعي غارقة بحبك ياسيدي
وكل دمعة ياسيدي تفداك
متى نزورك ونقبل ضريحكلما نبكي لا تفكروا  توقفوا هالدموع
بل هالدموع كل يوم تزيد فداء لك ياسيدي
ونحلم كل يوم بزيارتك
ونحلم بس نوقف على بابك ونسلم عليك
ونحلم نكون خدامك ياسيدي وان روحنا فداء لكللي رايح الى كربلاء أوصل سلامي 
للي رايح الى كربلا لاتنسى أن تصلي لنا
للي رايح الى كربلاء لا تنسى أن قلوبنا مجنونة لحب الضريحلما تجي تقبل هالضريح تذكرنا
لما تجي تمسح على الضريح بيدك تذكرنا
لما تدمع هالدموع تذكرنا

أوصيكم يالرايحين الى كربلاء ماتنسوني
ولا تنسو المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمرضى
يارب

----------


## التوبي

*يهيمُ القلب لو يُذكـّر عليـّا*

*وأبنائه الكـرام كلهُم سويـّا* 
*ولا ننسـىَ أمُــهـّمُ بـذكـرٍ* 
*فهذه فـاطمه بنت النبيــّا* 
*فمن والاهُـّمُ يسعد ببشرى* 
*شفاعه جدهُم خير البريــّا* 
*ق ل م ي*

----------


## نُون

مساء الخير ،،

سأشدُ رحالي غداً صباحاً لدولة الكويت ،،،
اسألكم براءة الذمة ،،
و العذر كل العذر 
إن بدر مني شيء ما .. لم أستشعره بعد ،،

شكراً جزيلاً لكم جميعاً و على كل شيء ،،
سأعود قريباً في _مساء السبت_ ،،

أشتاقكم كثيراً ،،

----------


## التوبي

*أعاود أكتبُ الكلمات فيهمْ* 
*ومهما لـو كتبنا لا نفيـّهمْ* 
*هذا القـران بالاياتِ يذكر* 
*هم القربه يفوزُ منَ يليهمْ* 
*ق ل م ي*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

أن أشوااااقي لك .. تؤرقني ..
وتأخذني بعيداً .. بعيداً
هناااااك ..
حيث لا يوجد سواااااك ..

ألا يكفي غياباً .. ؟؟
فأنا تائهةٌ من دونك ..
.
.

----------


## حسيني الهوى

قالت : دع عنك كل شئ فلا شئ يستحق 
قالت : إن بكيت أو توسلت فليس هنا من يرق 
قالت : انا مثلك قلبي على المعشوق بلهفة ٍ يدق 
فعلمت ُ لا شئ يستحق

----------


## Princess

ذات يوم نسيت ان اتنفس .. وكدت اموت..

والآن..
لم اعد اتنفس...
فأين يباع الأكسجين؟؟؟

----------


## بكاء القلم

سأسافر إلى أرض النسيان  أبرئي ذمتي ..

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

التحدث مع الصمت !!

صمّاءُ دُنيايَ

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*رهنتك عشقاً أيا قلب...*

*فلتكن وقفاً...*
*لسيدك الحسين..*

----------


## Princess

اشكر الله على جرأة تملكتني لأعترف بذلك..
دفع الله عنك كل داء..
وعينه تحرسك دوما من كل شر و بلاء..

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

و يبقى الألم ..

للهِ حسبي و هو نِعمَ المُعين

----------


## فرح

الـــصــــــــــبر..
كلمة تقال وارددها ،،لكن اهل قلبي يتحمل الصبر 
ومن صغري سمعت امي ..تقول 
يستطيع الانسان ان يصبر ويتحمل 
اذا كان قلبه متجها الى خالقه عندها 
عرف ان خالقه لن يتركه 
وانا ايضا اردد ربي كن معي في شدتي

----------


## التوبي

*ياعـين أبكي العلمَ المنيرا* 
*إيمانهُ صلب نـافـدُ البصيرا* 
*شـفيعُـنا يـوم المعـاد غـداً* 
*يأمنُ مـنَ يأتيـّهِ مُستجيرا* 
*ق ل م ي*

----------


## طائر أيلول

*لملم أشلائي وضعها جنباً إلى أشيائي* 
دعها تحت أشعة شمس الحب وانتظر 
حتى تلتئم ليعود الشكل كما كان قبل  
البنائي

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*لاأريد أن يطلع علي فجر يوم جديد..*
*وأنا لم اكتب شيئاً في حقك..*
*حقك اعتلى ..وقدرك فاق قدر الكلمات والأوصاف..* 


*فداؤك نفسيَ يبن الأمين*
*وأهلي ومالي ومُلك اليمين..* 
*فداؤك قلبيَ إن يتعصر*
*ويقرح عليك لمر السنين* 
*فداؤك روحاً إذا شاطرت*
*أنين البتولَ الطهر الحزين* 
*فعذراً أيا سيدة النسا*
*من الأولين ومن آخرين* 
*وعذري لك يانبي الهدى* 
*وحزني على العترة الطاهرين* 

*بقلم دمعة على السطور...*
*في ليلة وفاة الإمام الصادق ...*
*صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم أجمعين..*
*اقبلوها ياسادتي..* 
*موفقين...*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*ينبض القلب هواكَ*
*ليس يحييه سواكَ*
*ليته في كل حينٍ يتعفر بثراكَ*


*سيدي والدمعُ جاري*
*مثل سيلٍ في انهمارٍ*
*ليته غيثاً ليسقط كل حينٍ من سماكَ*

*ياسيد الشهداء...*
*دمعة على السطور..*

----------


## التوبي

*أثاب الله عيونً قـد أهلـّتْ* 
*على آل النبي دمعاً وبلـًتْ* 
*أقـول يـا عـيـوني لا تمـلـّي* 
*ففي الفردوسِِِ دمعاتـكِ تعلـّتْ* 
*ق ل م ي*

----------


## نُون

عدنا ،،،
و عادت ليالينا ،،





براءة ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أهلاً بهذه العودة الرائعة...*

*//*

*//*

*مشاعري ..مترنّحة ...*
*كأرجوحة تعلو وتدنو..*
*//*
*متأرجة في مشاعري..*

*في فرحي وحزني...*

*يارب امسح على صدري..*
*وهدأ من روعه..*
*//*
*ياسادتي...*

----------


## همس الصمت

مشاعري تتراقص بداخلي
كطفلة تتراقص تحت زخات المطر ..
أريد أن تهدأ ولو قليلاً 
ولكنها تزداد في كل حين ...

----------


## شمعة الوادي

لقد بدأت يوم جديد ورقة جديدة وتأملتها بعمق وجدتها صفحة بيضاء لا يوجد بها شي أمسكت قلمي وكتبت كلمات جميلة جعلتني ابكي من شدة جمالها لما اصدق نفسي باني كتبت هذا الكلمات وقفت لحظة اتامل يدي وهي تكتب كلمات في غاية الروعة والجمال وان قلبي يرددها كل يوم ولم أنسى تلك اللحظات كم كانت رائعة جدا .
ترقبوا قريبا موضوعي الجديد صبرا يادار
بقلم شمعة الوادي

----------


## أم غدير

السلام عليكم
الله من قلبٍ تزايد جراحه     
والسبب من خلاً هجرني وراح 
حطم حياتي صارله عدة أعوام 
ماأهتني بنوم ولااشوف راحه

----------


## نُون

شكراً لك دمعة على السطور ،،


عن إذنك ياقلبي قليلاً ،،
مفتقرةٌ أنا لبعض الهواء ،،







براءة

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

قبل قليل أنهيتُ آخر إمتحانٍ لي في هذا الشهر لنكونً معكم من جديد
 :amuse:  

براءة

عودةٌ ميمونة , بشوقٍ لِنزفِ قلمِك

شمعة الوادي

نأملُ أن نكون على موعدِ مع موضوُعكِ الجديد

----------


## شمعة الوادي

احلام انتظرها كل يوم ولا تفارقني بعيدة عنها لكنها مهجورة
احلام تحملني معها كل يوم وتسمعني كلماتها  المزعجة
احلام تاخدني الى بحر العواصف لاقدف اروراقي لها
احلام مهمومة اريد رميها بعيدة لكن لا استطيع

----------


## نُون

Dr.Ahmed
 :amuse: 
شكراً جزيلاً لك ،،
موفق في كل حين ،، 
*
**
*** 
اممم
امم
يا أنت ..
هلا منحتني جزءاً صغيراً من قلبكَ ،،
فقط لحين ..
شفاء قلبي من انشطاره ؟؟! 

براءة ..

----------


## التوبي

*امسك حروفك يا قـلـم*  

*وهـوّن عليك من الالم* 

*حتى وإن ماطابَ جرحـُك* 

*والقلب منـهُ مـا سـلم*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*لازلتُ امتطي ارجوحتي..*
*عدم الثبات بات صورتي...*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

لم أسألك جاهاً ولا مالاً ..
بل سألتك كلمة ..
أن تقولها بصدق ولمرة واحده ..

سألتك شيئاً من الحنان أيضاً ..
كنت تغدقه .. ثم توقفت
ولم أفهم لماذا .. !!
كيف أفهم صدك المفاجىء ؟
أأكون أخطأت ولا أدري ؟
أم هو مزاجك .. ؟؟

----------


## التوبي

*تصرفتُ وها أنا أجني ثماري* 

*تحسّفت كيف غيرتُ مساري* 
*كأني قـد فقدتُ سنين عمري* 
*ومازلتُ أربّي في صغاري* 
*فاأصبحتُ أعيشُ في ملاّمـه* 
*من الأهل والقرابة حتي جاري* 
*فرحمتك يا إلهي ثم عفـوك* 
*وأرجو منكَ لاتقطع رجائي* 
*ق ل م ي*

----------


## أُخرىْ

إلــهي من لي غيرك..
أسئلهـ..كـشف ضري

----------


## شمعة الوادي

هدوء تام مع قليل من التركيز
نركب قطار الخيال
ونرى ماحولنا
نرى انه لسنا وحدنا في هذا العالم
بل هناك الملاين من الناس من يحتاجوا الى خيالنا
وهل فكرنا يوما ماذا يحتاج هولاء الناس
لنشر البسمة على وجوهم
وهل فكرنا انه نحن عندنا خيالات وأبتكارات
بس ماعندنا تشجيع من مجتمعنا
قليل منا من يحاول الوصول الى نقطة النجاح
لكن سؤالي هنا
هل أستطيع أن أعرف عدد الاشخاص الناجحون والفاشلون في هذه الحياة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يعطيكم العافية
تحياتوووو
شمعة الوادي

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
في هذه اللحظات
مشاعر غريبة تختلجني لا أعرف كيف أصفها 
ولكنها تسيطر عليّ وتجعلني أعيش حالة
صمــــــــــــــت .. 
دمتم بخير ..

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

سافرت للبعيد وعدت من جديد لاصب جزء من الم قلمي لعل قلبي يستريح
ولكن هناك الف سؤال وسؤال فلست اعلم لها اية اجابه 
ربما اجدلها اجابة وربما اجد انها تتردد في دواخلنا فقط..

أوبعد التوبه عذاب؟؟

أوبعد الهلاك راحه؟؟

اوبعد الشتات احتضان؟؟ 

بالعمر صغار والقلوب قد شابت من الالم

والعيون اصبحت مدرار

والروح اصبحت تتراقص كأوراق الشجر عندما تهب عليها نسائم خريف دافئ

فتسقط في مكانها خشية حدوث المتوقع وانكشاف السر 

الم يحن لتلك القلوب لتسريح وتلك الروح ان تهدى وتلك العيون ان تغفى 

فلست اعلم باي وادي سارمي نفسي واي قرار ساتخذ 

عجل بالظهور فقد متنا قهرا وظلم

----------


## نبض قلب

يبقى للقلب نبض بقربك ِ غآليتي ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*سبحان مُغير الأحوال من حال إلى حال..*
*بين طرفة عينٍ وانتباهتها ..*
*يُغير الله من حال إلى حال...*

*الحمد لله على كل حال..*
*الحمد لله..*

----------


## همس الصمت

إنني بحاجة إليكِ غاليتي بل وبأمس الحاجة أيضاً
أشتاق كثيراً لرؤيتكِ
وللجلوس والحديث معكِ
وكلما قربت المسافات وقلت حان اللقاء
فاجئتني الظروف بما لم أكن أتوقعة
لتبعدنا مرة أخرى الى أجل غير مسمى
ولكني وبشده أقول إني بأمس الحاجة إليكِ 
وبالذات في هذه اللحظات ..
فهلا مددتي يدكِ وأمسكتي بيدي
لتخففي عني شيئاً مما حل بي ..
محبوبتك ..

----------


## شمعة الوادي

تراني أشوف خيالك كلما تذكرت كلماتك
لن أنساك يالغالي
وراح أضل كلماتك محفورة بقلبي الى الابد
تحياتوووووو
شمعة الوادي

----------


## بكاء القلم

براءة من الحبأهلا بعودتك .. لم أنتبه إلا الآن أنكِ رحلتي وعدتيالحمد لله على السلامة.........أنتِ كقوسِ السماء حينَ يشدّهُ الأفقألوانُكِ خلابة تأسرني دائما  وكضوءِ القمر حينَ ينسكبُ على الأرض أنت كلّ شيء يا أنتِ..

----------


## شمعة الوادي

أسمحو لي يأخواني وأخواتي على عدم الرد
فاقلامك المبدعة تنير صفحاتي 
ولا أعرف كيف أشكركم
فأنتم تحتاجون الدعاء
والكل يتمنى هذا
أتمنى ان يستجاب دعائكم
ويقضي حوائجكم وحوائج الؤمنين والمؤمنات يارب
وأن يرجع كل مسافر سالم الى أهله ووطنه
وأن يشافي كل مريض ويمسح عليهم ببركات أهل البيت عليهم السلام
وأتمنى من أعضاء الناصرة 
المسامحة اذا قصرت في شي
وبراءة ذمتي
يعطيكم العافية جميعا
تحياتووو
شمعة الوادي

----------


## نُون

بكاء القلم ..
اتمنى ان تكون بخير ..
و شكراً جزيلاً لك ..


*
*
*
شاب القلب عشقاً ...
في معتقل قلبك ..

براءة ..

----------


## Princess

اروع احساس
حينما تشعر بحب الاخرين لك
واهتمامهم فيك
وبحثهم الدائم عما يسعدك
وتحبه

الله لا يحرمني منكم..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*جراح  تنزف...*
*أرى هناك من يُضمدها..*

*علّها تلتأم يوماً...*

*موفقين..*
*دمعة..*

----------


## شمعة الوادي

مابالي أتعب نفسي
********
ومازالت افكاري متقطعة
الى متى الانتظار
انطلقي ولا تتراجعي
فلتمسكي نقاط الحروف وليكون مشروعا ناجحا
يعطيكم العافية
تحياتووو
شمعة الوادي

----------


## همسة ألم

أخاف عليك إذ لم أسمع صوتك 
أخاف أن اسئل عنك ,,,
أخاف عليك من هذه الحياه القاسيه
أخاف ان أسئلك كيف تمضي حياتك 
أخاف ان تعرف أني ...

----------


## نُون

همسة :
بعدك ياسيدي 
أكسب شمسي لوناً رمادياً ،،
و أرسل قمري لأبعد من ألف قرن ..
عد لي ..
لتعود شمسي زاهية ..
و قمري مني قريب .

براءة

----------


## نبض قلب

ضيقه تخنق صدري لآأعرف سببهآ .. 
آسفه على الأزعآج المسبب لكمـ مني أعزآئي .,.

----------


## نورس الشرق

الالحان تذكرني بك تجعلني ارجع ذاكراتي الى تلك الغرفة الصغيره 
الى همسك باذني 
الى عيناك الجميلتان التان تسترق انظر الي 
لا زلت 
في طيات ذاكراتي كانه الامس كنت معي  
ودمتم من طيات الماضي
نوووووووووووووووووورس

----------


## فرح

جالسه بروحي وحيده ...
كيف وبجانبي كل الاحبه قريبه 
قلبي يشعر بغربه شديده..
لكان هذا حال الا دروووبه بعيده

----------


## أُخرىْ

في بعض الاحايين..
أكون أنا..لاشئ..

----------


## التوبي

*أتمنى أكتبُ الشعر الفصيح* 
*أتعلـّم كيف بالحبرِ أصيح* 
*لكن الوزن صعيّبٌ في يدي* 
*ماتعلمتُ الجوابُ ذا صريح* 
*تحياتي*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*عجباً !!! بين سماءٍ وأرض أجد روحاً مُعلقة !!*
* ألِسعادة عُلِقت أم حزنُ قلب ؟؟*

دمعة على السطور..

----------


## Princess

اود ان ارحل الى عالم
حيث لا ارض ولا سماء ولا هواء
الا
انت..

----------


## نُون

أشعر بالعشق يتغلغل في أعماق قلبي ..
ياربي ..
انقذني مما وقعن فيه نساء من حولي ،،


براءة

----------


## أُخرىْ

سأغرق في جمال قلبكِ دوماً
لأنكِ بقعة من نور,,  براءة..ممتنة لكِ

----------


## نُون

لا امتنان هنا 
_ بسمه _
كوني بخير دوماً ...



براءة

----------


## Princess

هذيان
لا ارى له نتيجة سوى الصدى
رحماك ياربي

----------


## شمعة الوادي

لما أنا هنا 
ولما أعيش
ومن سيفتقدني

----------


## همس الصمت

بين سطر وسطر أحتار قلمي
ولم يعرف أن يكتب أو يصف شعوري ..
وكل ما كتب في تلك الاسطر
أريد أن أحلق معك هناك إلى حيث أنت فسماءك أصبحت حبي وعشقي ..

----------


## Princess

هل يعقل..
ان ننسى
و ان نقسو
بمن امسى
لأمانينا شاطئاً
ولأحلامنا مرسى !!

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

> أشعر بالعشق يتغلغل في أعماق قلبي ..
> 
> ياربي ..
> انقذني مما وقعن فيه نساء من حولي ،، 
> 
> 
> براءة



 
لا أدري يا براءة لِمَ تدعينَ ربّكِ هكذا .. للبقاء أم للفناء .. إعذُريني قالمقصدُ في أبياتي  :noworry: 




لَملِمْ بَقَايَا العُمْرِ يَا شَيخَ الهَوى 
و ادفِنْهَا سِرَّاً تَحتَ اسوارِ القُرى
 
وَ انْذُرْ لِشَيطانِ القُلوبِ قُرَابَةً 
رُوحَاً تًعرّتْ كَي تَكُونَ المَعْبَرا
 
فالقلبُ دونَ الروحِ يحيا بالهوى

لكِنّهُ دونَ الهوى يأبى البقا
ما أجملَ العِشق حينَ يكونُ في حاناتِ المُحبِّين  :amuse: 
الحُبّ هو مُكوِّنُ الروح فهو بذلك روحٌ للجسد

و ما أدراكَ ما الحُبّ !!

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أبدتَ تخشى ..*
*أن تحتويك سعادة..*
* ياأيها القلب الحزين ؟!!*

*دمعة..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أحتاج لكم ..*

*من لي غيركم بعد الله..*

* ياسادتي ياأولياء الله ...*

*خذوا بيدي ياسادتي..*
*لابل خذو روحي ترفرف على أضرحتكم..*
*خذوا بقلبي يتعفر على أعتابكم...*

*امسحوا على ذلك القلب الذي يهواكم..*
* ياسادتي..*

*وكل قلبٍ فيه هواكم ..*

*مدوا إليه* 
*أيديكم الطاهرة ..*

*ومرروها عليه...*

*علّه يبرء ..*

*ويتوقف نزفه..*

*بحقكم ...*

----------


## نُون

شكراً على النصيحة دكتور احمد ..


لملم بقايا قلبي يا رفيقي ،،
لا أريد لأحدٍ ..
أن يحتفظ بقطعة منه ،،
صدقني ..
أخاف الحب أنا ..


براءة

----------


## شمعة الوادي

في داخلي شيء يحزنني بقوة
ولا اعرف مالسبب
لما تنتباني بعض الاوقات الغيرة
ياربي

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

افكاري مشتته لست اعلم بما ارسوا
هل ارسوا مع قلبي لاظل بقيه العمر وحيده مع ذكرياتي ويبقى حضني بارد بقية عمري
ام ارسوا مع عقلي لاجد نفسي باحضان دافئه لطالما حلمت بها
ولكن الحلم يبقى حلما
والذكريات تبقى ذكريات 
والواقع فقط من يمشي
ياربي ارشدني لما فيه صلاح الي والى احوالي

----------


## شمعة الوادي

مع السلامة
لن تروني بعد الان

----------


## التوبي

*أخاف عندك أشتكي* 
*وأعترف لك يا ذكي* 
*خلـني أتمـْتـم لحالي* 
*مليّت من كثر الحكي* 
*ق ل م ي*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*تـعادلنا ...*

----------


## أُخرىْ

عُذراً..ولكن 
فوضى تعتري مشاعري....
سأأغفو..
كي..أكون هُنا غداً

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

ميتٌ يحمِلُ على قبرِهِ وردة !!

----------


## نُون

عمو _ Google _
 :sila: 
أنت متأكد أن ماعندك علاج لسني غير ...
الإبرة و لا القلع ،،
 :closedeyes: 
ياربي 
طور البحث عندك يا عم...

----------


## شمعة الوادي

ياعلي ماني قادرة خلاص
احس اني اتقطع من داخلي
ويش الا صار مادري
ماني قادرة حتى اكل
احس نفسي ميته
والناس تسال عنها 
والروح ميتة
هل من يساعدني

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

تعبت اشتكي وتعبت انوح
وترقرت الدمعه وابت النزول
تعبت وهي تنزل ومن امل مفقود
وبقيت ياقلبي وحيد
وبقينا ياقلب اغراب
غلطتنا ان وفينا وبروح وحده حبسنا انفسنا
وغلطتي اني عطيتك امل اللي ينكسر يعود
ماتعرف ان الزجاج مايترك وراه غير الالم والجروح ولو التم مستحيل يتجمع
اه ياقلبي كم اشفق على طيبتك الساذجه
اومازلت تتمنى لو ان الماضي يعود

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

وينك محتاجه تضمني 
محتاجه اصرخ بوجهك واقول طولت الغياب وطال معاه البعد
محتاجه تشوف لي حل لقلبي العيل
فقد فاق فيه مقدار الالم ولم يعد قادر ع النبض من جديد

----------


## Princess

الف مبروك لك غاليتي
فسعادتي لأجلك لا توصف..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*اعلم أن هذه صفحةٌ لإفراغ مابين الضلوع ...*

*رأيتُ هنا حزناً...*
*أكثر من فرح...*


*فكلما حضرتُ هنا...*
*تاقت روحي لقراءة مابثته قلوبكم...*

*تمنيتُ أن استطيع أن ارسم بيدي فرحاً لكل منكم...*

*ولكن...*

*ايقنتُ أنني لم ..ولن استطيع...*





*..أجدني لاأملك..إلا.. شيئ واحد..*

*وهو حقيقةً..*


*أثمن شيئ ...*



*وهو الدعاء للجميع ..بالفرج القريب..*
*والسرور الدائم..*

*بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..*

*موفقين..*
*وعذراً من الجميع..*
*ومن شمعة الوادي لكونها صاحبة الموضوع..*


*موفقين..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أخرج من متاهة لادخل في أخرى ..* 
*أين الطريق للوصول لبر الأمان..* 
*لاتُطيقُ نفسي ..* 
*أن تضيع في متاهات الزمان...* 





*كل شكري للغالية شمعة الوادي..*
*لهذا الموضوع ..الذي يمثل لنا الكثير...* 
*موفقين..*

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

صدقتي اخيه دمعه
انها متنفس لما بين ضلوعنا
فيها من الحزن اكثر من الفرح
اشتاق لها كل ماحن لقلبي الالم
ارى نفسي الجا لها من غير تردد
ابث لها شكواي وابتعد
لارجع لها من جدبد لاقرء مابثه غيري من الم ومعانا
ارى مايكتب واحدث نفسي بان لديه اعظم مابداخلي
وان من راى مصيبه غيرة هانت عليه مصيبته 
الله يبعد عنا كل شر ويحمينا ويحفظنا بعينه اللي ماتنام

والف شكر لاخيه شمعة الوادي ع الموضوع فهو فعلا رائع

----------


## التوبي

*إذا حكيّنا هُنا نحكي بالألم* 
*وإن سكتنا همْ نسرح بالندم* 
*نذكـّر الأيام ونذكـّر ما بها* 
*كأنها حلـّمٌ رواها منَ حلـِّم* 
*ق ل م ي*

----------


## Princess

شمعة الوادي
افتقدك في الكلاس .. هذا اليوم..
مقعدك خال.. وعيني عليه..
اين هي.. لأباغتها بسؤال كعادتي .. :toung: 
عساك بخير
وابعد الله عنك كل مكروه..

----------


## أُخرىْ

شفافة,,أنا..
ُأولد كل يوم بروح أُخرى

----------


## أُخرىْ

ساأغفو..عَلّي
أنسى كُل تلك الحماقات..
التي قرأتها..

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

لحت من بعيد كطائر جريح
وبجناح كسير ومثل الغريب ابارك واهنئ
لمن كان بالامس من روحي وقلبي قريب
تررقت الدمعه بين جفوني و منعتها من السقوط
وتناوبت الغصه حلقي ومنعتها الظهور
فمانفع البكاء والعويل بعد فقد الاشياء
او سترجع كما كانت بالامس
لذت بصمتي ومنعت عقلي من الرجوع للامس
وبقيت وحيده وفي سمائي اطير
فساعيش كما تعيش البشر
وحتما سافرح يوما ويلوح بقلبي السعاده

----------


## فرح

يـــــــــااااربِ .....
ليلي طويل ..وهمي اطول 
الهي ...توجهت اليك ..ودموووعي على خدوودي ..
شكووت حالي اليك ..وانت اعلم بمايخالج قلبي ..
في هذه الساعه...آآآه كلمه تخرج بدون ارادتي ،،
ربــــــــــاااه ...
لااعلم ماذا يجري لي في هذه الساعه اريد البكــــــــاء،؟!!!!
بدون اسبااااب !!! 
روحي وجله،،نعم خائفه ،،فكري مشغول،،قلبي يرجف وبقووه..
رحماااك يااااربِ..
هل انا بحلم ام هي حقيقه ..!!
آآآآه تباَ لكِ يادنيا لقد اتعبتِ قلبي على صغر سني ..
بكثرة همومك ..
فــــــــرح وآهات الزمن

----------


## اسير الهوى

كرك كرك كرك

مال هذا القلب فارغ الاحساس

لم يدرج لي اي معنى

اي ذرة تعانقني

فلما لا تلقيه عنك

اتركيه ليبتلعه البحر

فلا فائدة منه

----------


## نُون

مساء غير .. كل المساءات ..
مساء مختلف بإختلاف الفصول 
فصلاً فصلا ..
و بتقلبات مزاجك أيها المغرور 
مزاجاً مزاجا ..



براءة

----------


## همسة ألم

*إذ لم أراك بعيني أجن ,,*
*إذ لم أسمع همسات صوتك* 
*أجن ,,*
*إذ لم أرى البسمة على شفاتك* 
*أفعل كل المسحيل في حياتي*
*لأفرحك ,,,*
لكـــــــــــــــن 
*ماذا عنك ؟؟* 
*لماذا لا ت*ش*عر بي*
أليس بك شعور؟؟

----------


## شمعة الوادي

> *أخرج من متاهة لادخل في أخرى ..*
> 
> *أين الطريق للوصول لبر الأمان..* 
> *لاتُطيقُ نفسي ..* 
> *أن تضيع في متاهات الزمان...* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



يعود الشكر هنا لااصحاب الاقلام الذهبية 
نورتي غرفتي المفضلة
وان شاء الله ترتاحووهنا 
تحياتووو
شمعة الوادي

----------


## شمعة الوادي

> شمعة الوادي
> افتقدك في الكلاس .. هذا اليوم..
> مقعدك خال.. وعيني عليه..
> اين هي.. لأباغتها بسؤال كعادتي ..
> عساك بخير
> وابعد الله عنك كل مكروه..



ان شاء الله ماراح يكون مقعدي خالي بعد الان
وان شاء الله نكون بخير على طول
مشكورة خيتووو لطلتك الجميلة
الله لا يحرمني منها
والله يوفقش ياربي
تحياتوووو
شمعة الوادي

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

وردةٌ لي و لكِ

نتقاسمُها

بشوكِها و ورقِها

هكذا تكونُ الحياة !!

 :noworry:

----------


## أُخرىْ

أكّرَهُك..
بحجم..كُل شيء

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أحياناً تجبرنا الأقدار ..*
*وتكون تصاريف الزمن* 


*أقوى من اراداتنا...*


*موفقين..*

----------


## Princess

وكأنها فرصة هبطت عليك من السماء
وكأنك تتأمل مني من بعد الفراق اللقاء..
وكأنك تمهد لحب مات ان يُخلد معنى البقاء..!!

وكأنك .. كأنك .. كأنك..

وكأني..
اقف ضد مشاعري وكلي استياء !!

----------


## نُون

أحمقٌ نعاسي ،،
و أحلامي أحمق منه و أحمق ،،
 


براءة ..

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

أُحِبكِ حَتمَاً .. أَرىَ فِيكِ كُلَّ الجَمَالِ

وَ قَدْ فَاقَ حُسْنَ البَشَرْ

وَقَدْ فَاقَ حُسْنَ القَمَرْ

كَذَاكَ الَمطَرْ

يَصِيُر الخَريِفُ رَبِيعَا بِهِ

وَ يَزهُو الزَهَرْ

فَهَلاّ أَجَبتِي
نِداءَ الحَبِيبِ

وَ هَلاَّ رَحِمتِي
بُكَائِي , نَحِيِبي

فَأنْتِ إِليَّ كَنُورِ البَصَرْ 

 :noworry:

----------


## نُون

هل ستنوب عني إذا ماغلبني النعاس ..
بمحاضرتي : الأحصاء المملة ،، و الصحية البعيدة ..
هل ستغلق فم ذاك المصري الجنسية كي ..
ما أهنئ ببعض لحظات الراحة دون أحلام خرافية ..
هل ستبقى منتظراً معي حتى العودة لمصاحبتك من جديد ..
و هل و هل و هل ......
حقاً أتدري 
 أشعر بأنه لارغبة لي اليوم ..
لا بك ..
 و لا بفلاسفة زماني ,,



براءة

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

َقٍِـآلهُـآ آعُـجَـبُـتِـنٍـيًـ گنٍـتِـيًـ َفٍـتِـآة آحِـلآمٍـيًـ 
گمٍـ رٍآئعُـهُـ آنٍـتِـ 
وٍگمٍـ هُـوٍ رٍآئعُـ جَـمٍـآلگ
آبُـهُـرٍتِـ بُـآوٍل آلگلمٍـآتِـ وٍغٌَـبُـطَتِـ نٍـَفٍـسِـيًـ مٍـنٍـ گثَـرٍ آلسِـعُـآدُهُـ
آحِـسِـسِـتِـ بُـآنٍـيًـ آطَيًـرٍ َفٍـوٍَقٍِـ آلسِـحِـآبُـ وٍلگنٍـ سِـرٍعُـآنٍـ مٍـآتِـلبُـدُتِـ تِـلگ آلسِـمٍـآء
آصِـبُـحِـ لوٍنٍـهُـآ آسِـوٍدُ گسِـوٍآدُ شُـعُـرٍ َفٍـتِـآة غٌَـجَـرٍيًـهُـ
عُـرٍَفٍـتِـ نٍـَفٍـسِـيًـ گمٍـ آنٍـآ تِـآَفٍـهُـ
بُـل وٍحِـمٍـَقٍِـآء گيًـَفٍـ آسِـتِـلذِ بُـمٍـنٍـ تِـغٌَـزٍل بُـجَـسِـدُيًـ
گيًـَفٍـ آسِـتِـلذِ مٍـنٍـ جَـرٍحِـ جَـزٍء مٍـنٍـ گيًـآنٍـيًـ
تِـمٍـنٍـيًـتِـ لوٍ آنٍـيًـ آسِـَقٍِـطَ مٍـنٍـ آعُـآليًـ تِـلگ آلسِـمٍـآوٍآتِـ لآرٍيًـحِـ مٍـنٍـ ذِلگ آلجَـمٍـآل 
َفٍـَقٍِـدُ گرٍهُـتِـ نٍـظِرٍآتِـهُـمٍـ وٍگرٍهُـتِـ ذِلگ آلجَـمٍـآل
وٍبُـَقٍِـيًـ آلسِـؤآل هُـل آلجَـمٍـآل نٍـعُـمٍـة آمٍـ نٍـَقٍِـمٍـهُـ

----------


## فرح

عندما تنام البشر ..ويعم الهدوء في زوايا غرفتي ،،
اكون انا على سريري ،،تهدا روحي من تعب نهاري ،،
اضع راسي على وسادتي ،،التي تشاطرني باحلامي 
وتنتقل روحي من مكان الى آخر !!
احلق وكأني طير لتو خارجا من سجن ذاك القفص الذي 
اتعبه يرفر بجناحيه سعيد مره يعلو وآخر ينزل اعانق الطبيعه 
ولكني جسد بلا روح ..نعم روووحي عند سيدي 
حلقت روووحي عندقبة قطيع الكفوف ،،
قلبي يزيد في خفقانه سعيد بوصوله هذا المكان 
الذي طالما حلمت وتمنيت ان تكون لي  وقفه ..
اصبحت مع الزائرين ابكي والثم في ضريحك سيدي 
مولاي باي كلام ابدى باي عذرا اعتذرلك تقصيري 
اتأذن لي سيدي بالدخول ..
حتى اصلي مع المصلين وادعو مع الدعاين 
 وقفت كثيرا اتامل واتامل 
عشت لحظات في جنان ،،
لكني استيقظت من الحلم ،،اين انا وانت ياسيدي 
متى تكون هذه الاحلام حقيقه ؟!

----------


## نُون

مضى يومي على خير ..
فـقـط ،،،
لأن أحداهن _ فاجأتني _ 
بأنك قد كنت _ معها _ 
على مدى ساعتين
 ليس من _الزمن_ ،،
بل ساعتين انتشلتهما من صدري
كما ينتشل الخنجر 
ياحبيبي << اعذرني لأول مرة أتفوه بها 
و لكن طعنتين  ،،


براءة

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

إذا أردت شيءً بشدة فأطلق سراحة فإن عاد اليك فهو ملك لك إلى الابد وان لم يعد فهو لم يكن لك من البداية

----------


## همسة ألم

لا تحاول التقرب أكثر
لقد حكمت عليك بالأعدام في 
عالمي ,,,
لماذا تحاول ؟؟؟
لماذا لا تيأس ؟؟؟
لماذا تهدم حياتي أكثر من هذا ؟؟
أرجووووك أبتعد عني ,,,

----------


## التوبي

*أزعجنـّي بعض الكلام* 
*لكننّي أبـدي احـترام* 
*الصمتُ أهــوّن ربَّما* 
*أخشى أحـد بيدي المـلام*

----------


## Princess

> إذا أردت شيءً بشدة فأطلق سراحة فإن عاد اليك فهو ملك لك إلى الابد وان لم يعد فهو لم يكن لك من البداية



 
رائعه تلك العبارات..
فعلا دخلت في الصميم..

اسمح لي بالأحتفاظ بها..
فلقد لامست شيئا من واقعي...

----------


## شمعة الوادي

فراشتي الصغيرة حلقت بعيدا لتنعم بالهدوء والراحة
ويبقى ذكراها محفورا في القلب الى الابد

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*لم استطع الغياب أكثر ...*
*وإن كان يوماً واحداً...*
*بالنسبة لي ...كان طويلاً...*

*ولكن ..*
*هناك ماأسعدني ...*

*موفقين..*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

رغـــــم الألـــــم
ســـأبتســـم
بهــــــدوووووء
فربمـــــا
يكـــــــون هنـــاك
أمـــــــــــــل
.
.
.

----------


## نُون

> إذا أردت شيءً بشدة فأطلق سراحة فإن عاد اليك فهو ملك لك إلى الابد وان لم يعد فهو لم يكن لك من البداية



Dr..
همسك هنا ..
يواسي و لو جزءٌ بسيط مما بداخلي ..
سأحاول أن أعتقد به كلياً .،،
و لكن ..
لما أنا بالذات أتعرض لذلك .. في كل مرة يجب أن ..
أتنازل أنا عن كل ما أشاء ، 
و أؤمن أنا بكل مالا أشاء  ،
و أعتقد بأشياء ٍ أرفضها ،،

----------


## نُون

لاتخجل ،،
قل بأني لم أعد أعني شيئاً بالنسة إليك ،،
صارحني فقط ،،
و سأنسحب للأبد ..


براءة

----------


## غرام أحباب

أبغي أعيش بالدنيامرتاحه
وابغي أروح لعالم يطير فيه الطير
ويفرد جناحه

----------


## أُخرىْ

البعض يختلق الأسباب ليرحل..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*العقل سارح ..*
*والقلب حائر...*

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

> رائعه تلك العبارات..
> 
> فعلا دخلت في الصميم.. 
> اسمح لي بالأحتفاظ بها..
> 
> فلقد لامست شيئا من واقعي...



 
أميرة

هذِهِ الكلِمات لي و لكِ و لِكُلِّ من عاشَ حُلُماً إصطدمَ بواقِعِه
و ما زالت عقارِبُ الساعةِ تدور , فالحياه لا تتوقف عِند أي حَدَثٍ يُعكّرُ صفوها
دُمتِ بِود

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

> dr..
> 
> همسك هنا ..
> يواسي و لو جزءٌ بسيط مما بداخلي ..
> سأحاول أن أعتقد به كلياً .،،
> و لكن ..
> لما أنا بالذات أتعرض لذلك .. في كل مرة يجب أن ..
> أتنازل أنا عن كل ما أشاء ، 
> و أؤمن أنا بكل مالا أشاء ،
> ...



لستِ لِوحدكِ كذلِك

كُلُنا كذلك

هيَ لُعبُة الحياة نِتاجُها فائِزٌ و رابِح
إن خسِرنا جولةً فيها نبقى رابحين , لتمسُكِنا بما نؤمِنُ به فنحنُ لسنا كغيرِنا ممن يُسايرون الحياة
و يتخلونَ عن ما يعتقِدونهُ صحيحاً ليروا تطبيلاً من الآخرين , فنحنُ نحنُ فائزينَ كُنّا أم خاسرين

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

مُذنِبٌ يا قلبْ ..
إرحم صاحِبَكْ ..
لا تَكُنْ و القدرَ المشوؤمَ ضِدهْ ..
و دَعِ العقلَ يرى في الخيرِ دربهْ ..
وَ مِنَ الحُبِّ يُقالُ ما قتلْ ..
أفلا تدري بأنَّ العِشق داءْ ..
ما لهُ أيُّ دواءْ ..
يرتقي فيكَ لأسقافِ السماءْ ..
ثُم يهوي بِكَ حتىَ تُدفنَ تحتَ التُرابْ ..
فدعِ العِشق لأصاحب الهوى و قريرَ العينِ أُخلُد في سلامْ ..

----------


## أُخرىْ

لستُ بارعه في تظخيم الأمل في نفوس من أُحب..
أحتاج أن أستشعرهُ أولاً

;'
صباحكم خير..
وموفقين جميعاً

----------


## نُون

Drمن لا شيء ..
أهديتني شيء ،،
شكراً لمواساة حروفك ،، 
في أوساطها يكمن كل مافقدت ،،
حقاً
_ شكراً لك بحجم السماء _

----------


## نُون

هو ..
يذنبُ بحقي و يعود ،
و أنا ..
مجنونة .. أتلذذ قربه .. مهما كان ،
بقدر ما يسعدني قربه مني ..
يشقيني لقائه بي ..



براءة ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*
*وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..*


*يومي مختلف...* 
*فالسعادة تتخلله*  
*والفرح يغمر القلب...* 

*ياسادتي ياأولياء الله...*
*اجعلوني ادنو منكم أكثر وأكثر..*
*حتى استشعر معنى السعادة الحقيقي..*
*موفقين..
**دمعة...*

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

صباحُ الإمتحانات

الساعةُ تشيرُ إلى الثالثة فجراً بتوقيت الأردن 

بقيَت إثنتي عشرة ساعة لدخول قاعة الإمتحان

صداع x صداع

دُعائُكم

----------


## شمعة الوادي

الله يوفقكم جميعا

----------


## نُون

>> Dr
موفق بحق الرب و بحق الآل ،،

.. .. ..

الغريب 
كانت ليلتنا البارحة شبيهةٌ بالحلم ..
و الأغرب..
 من بعدها رزقني نعاسي بألف حلم ،،
ثم مالبثت أحاول النوم حتى
أيقضني منبهٌ ممل ..
الغريب
 أني ابتسمت حين ايقضني ..
و الأغرب
 أنه كان _ لإيقاظك _
كعادتي وضعت يدي على قلبي أناجيك ..
[ صباح الخير عزيزي بس نوووم وراك دوام يلا قوم ]
و عدت ُ أغفو و الحلم يسليني حتى أيقضني منبهٌ آخر لإحدى المحاضرات ..
يا [مغيث] ،،





براءة ..

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

قلق وحيرة تتوسد صدري

مازال قلبي يخفق خوفا والما واملا وترقب

مازال الوقت يمشي وهناك من يرتقب مني رائيا

لست قادرة على اتخاذ الراي الصحيح 

فهو قرار مصيري ويقرر حياتي المستقبليه

ومازالت تلك الافكار تكدس عقلي الصغير 

وتبقى الحيرة والخوف من عدم السعاده في الغد

ليتني استطبع اتخاذ القرار الصحيح لاستطيع الراحه والنوم بشكل طبيعي

رحماك يارب رحماك وارشدني لما فيه صلاحي

----------


## التوبي

*هل أرتعاشُ الجسم برداً أرهاقا؟* 
*أصبحت نياي من دون مذاقـا* 
*كل شى قـد تغـير في حياتي* 
*حتى من الأصحابِ عانيّتُ الفراقا*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد* 
*وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..*


*وقّع لنا صكاً....*
*لمقاعد بجواركم ...*

*يامولاي ياضامن الجنان...*

*دمعة على السطور....*

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

yes  :amuse:

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد ..
(( يامن يكفي من كل شي ،، ولايكفي منه شي ،،
أكفنــــــــــــــــــي
 ما اهمنـــــــــــــــــي ))
بحق محمد وآل محمد يارب العالمين ...

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*
*وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..*

*اللهم بحق هذا اليوم وعظمته...*
*وصاحب هذا اليوم وشأنه....* 
*فرج عن المكروبين من شيعته..*
*إنك على كل شيئ قدير....*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*وددتُ لو أستطيع أن احتضن همكِ...*
*فاغسله بدموعي...* 
*تأكدي بأن خالص الدعاء يحتويكِ عزيزتي...*
*وكوني قوية...*
*مُتوكلة على الله..مُتوسلة بأهل بيت محمد..*
*صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم أجمعين..*
*كما عهدناكِ دوماً...* 

*قلبي يُعانق كلُ نبضة ..حزن ... نبضها قلبكِ....*
*يود لو أن يُغيّر مجرى نبضاتك المرتجفة ...*


*كوني مُتيقة أننا بالقرب منكِ..*
*بارواحنا..* 

*دمعة على السطور..*

----------


## فرح

حبي لك لاتغيره الايام 
نعم اني مغرمة بك !!
واتمنى رؤيتك ؟
اناجيك في ليلي ونهاري 
اغفوو على امـــــــل ،،بأن تشرق شمسك 
بالظهور ســــــــيدي ..
لقد طــــــــاااال انتظااري فمتى الفرج يامـــــــــهدي

----------


## نُون

مختنقةٌ بعض الشيء ،،

----------


## نُون

أحتاجهُ للبقاء كما أحتاجُ الهواء ، و الماء .. 


براءة

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*هناك الكثير ...*
*يتوسط خلجات قلبي ..*

*وهناك أسوار كثيرة تُقيده ..*
*مانعة أياه من الخروج...*

*لاأدري لما ؟؟*

*دمعة على السطور..*

----------


## نُون

عن إذنك يا قلبي ،،
سأبحث ُ عن بعض الأكسجين 
علي أجده متخفياً ،،
خلف نعاسي ..
و ما أظن ...


براءة

----------


## غرام أحباب

أسفة أنا إذا كنت سبباً لحزنك والآمك

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

ما زالت عاصِفةُ الإختبارت مُستمِرة

.
.

همسه : ليس هُنالِك ما يُجبِرُنا على الإختناق , فمِن المؤكد أن الأكسجين في مكانٍ آخر
إن أردنا الوصول لذاك المكان فسنصِل , و إن أردنا الإنتحار البطيء إختناقاً فهو قرارُنا

----------


## نُون

> ما زالت عاصِفةُ الإختبارت مُستمِرة
> 
> .
> . 
> همسه : ليس هُنالِك ما يُجبِرُنا على الإختناق , فمِن المؤكد أن الأكسجين في مكانٍ آخر
> 
> إن أردنا الوصول لذاك المكان فسنصِل , و إن أردنا الإنتحار البطيء إختناقاً فهو قرارُنا



 فلسفةٌ مدهشة ، شكراً على بعض روائعكَ الناتجة من جراء جنوني ، 
Dr
موفق على كل حال ،،

***

سأنسى أمر الإختناق ،،
و أنسى كل مايتصل به ،،
لأن أحدهم _ يكره _ مكوثي في عوالمٍ بلا اكسجين ،،


براءة ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*عذراً...* 
*ياأيها القلب الكبير ...* 

*عذرا...* 
*رفقاً...*
*بذاك القلب الأسير ...* 
*رفقا...* 

*دمعة على السطور...*

----------


## شمعة الوادي

وجدتك أخيرا عندما صحوت من نومي وجدتك
كابوووووس فظيع
بل أسوا كابوووس مر بحياتي

----------


## غرام أحباب

دمعة على خدي وين ألي يلملمها
ضيقةفي صدري وين ألي يخففها
يــــاربــــــــــــــي
أرحم بحالنابدنيا دوووم تعاندنا

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*يحفظكم الباري  أينما تكونوا..*
*ويسر الله أموركم ..بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..*
*عين الله ترعاكم....*

*موفقين احبتي..*

----------


## نُون

مشتاقةٌ إليه _ رغم _ انفه ،،

----------


## نبض قلب

مــ ن آين لي يا سيدي } تصفو,, حيآتي

يوماً وقلبي غ ــارقاً في السئيآت

----------


## نبض قلب

ابقوآ دوماً ممسكين بيدي ...
لـ ارتقي دوماً نحو الآمآم ..

----------


## نبض قلب

يوماً بعد يوماً ازدآد تعلقاً بكِ ..

----------


## نبض قلب

جميع آلكلمآت تخونني عن آلتعبير ..
حينمآ تقفزين انتِ الى مخيلتي ..

----------


## نبض قلب

لحظات من الصمت تنتابني ..
ربما لمجرد تفكيري بك ِ ..

حاولت ان انسج هنا كلمات تعبر عن مدى قوه وصدق حبي لك ِ ..

فوجدت الكلمات عاجزه في التعبير عن نفسها في حقك ِ 

أحبك ِ أنت ِ يامن ملكتي قلبي في فتره بسيطه ..



أُحِبُك ِ

----------


## فرح

الهي الى متى عيني باكيه ؟
ومتى ستجف هذه الدموع الحارقه الملتهبه 
في هذه الحظه اريد ان اصرخ واكسر واحطم حتى قلبي 
اتمنى الهروب ؟مشيت بخطوات مثقله وجلست على شاطئ البحر
احدثه بمايختلج به قلبي من الم 
قاسمته بعض احزاني !
انتظرت ان يجيبني ؟
عندها توجت احزاني بأبتسامتي 
لكني لم اعد كماكنت بذات الفرح والمرح لقد غيرتني الاياام 
فـــــــرح وآهات الزمن

----------


## شمعة الوادي

دوامة أتت 
دوامة تلاحقني أينما ذهبت

----------


## التوبي

*بالأمس كانت مُصمّدة أعياني* 
*وكأنـها مـطـمـومـةٌ اذانــي* 
*وبعدما أبصرتُ عرفتُ إنني* 
*أصبحتُ في الدنيا رجل وحداني*

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

مرّت عاصِفةُ الإمتحانات بسلام << رايق بعد الإمتحانات 
.
. 
لا أدري لِم يُخيم الحُزن على كثيرٍ مِن مُرتادي هذِه الصفحة  :noworry:  
اليوم سأحاولُ رسم البسمه على شِفاهِكم بطرحٍ مخلتفٍ قليلاً  :embarrest: 
.
.
مع بدايةٍ السنة الدراسيةِ الجديدة قُبيلَ شهرِ رمضان تلقيتُ إتصالاً من صديقِ للعائلة
أخبرني فيهِ أن ابنَ أخيه سيلتحِقُ للدراسة معنا و سألني عن إمكانيةِ سكنِهِ
معي مؤقتاً حتى يتسنى لهُ من ترتيبِ وضعِه المعيشي و الدراسي لفترةٍ تمتدُ لأسبوعين
بعد مداولاتٍ و مشاوارات تمت الموافقة << لا يكون بينضم للأمم المتحدة  :toung: 
.
.
المُهم وصل صديقنا لأرضِ المطار حيثُ استقبلتُه هناك و بعدها ذهبنا للشقة
في اليوم التالي اتفقتُ معهُ على عِدةِ أمور , مِنها الطبخ و الغسيل << طلاب طب او طباخين  :wacko: 
فاتفقنا أن يقوم هوَ بغسيل الصحون و أنا أقومُ بالطبخ << دعاية شيف أحمد  :lol: 
في اليومَ الأول تمت العميلة بنجاح الطبخ و الغسيل و استمرَ الوضع مُستتِباً حتى اليوم الرابع
أما المصائب فقد بدأت من اليوم الخامس <<  :evil:  داخلين حرب
صديقُنا العزيز لم يقم بغسل الصحون و استمرً الوضع هكذا ليومين متتاليين بل كانَ نائِماً <<  :no: 
لذا أضربتُ عن الطبخ في اليوم الثالث و الديليفري هو الحل << :walla: 
شخصياً لا أحِبُ أن أُملي على أحدٍ واجباته ما يفعل و ما لا يفعل
فما الحل ؟! :angry:  
أمسكتُ بـاللي شارداً بذهني أنتظِر وصولً طعامي و الجوعُ قد غلبني 
فإذا بي أرى الهاتِف قُربي  :no:  
فجاةً توقفت عقارِبُ الزمن .. نعم وجدتُ الحل <<  :idea: 
رسالةٌ لعمِ صديقنا ستفي بالغرض لإنهاء الأمر و غسيل الصحون 
أمسكتُ هاتفي و كتبتُ لهُ هذِهِ الرِسالة
.
. 
يا غنيَ الروح إرحم حالتي 
ما حالُ دكتورٍ بأرض إربد 
يطبخُ الأكلَ بِكُلِّ حِرفةٍ  
و الصحونُ اليومْ لا لم تُغسلِ 
البطونُ غردتَ من جوعِها 
و عليٌّ نائمُ في العسلِ 
يا ابن قطيفِ العِز هيا دُلني 
عنْ طريقٍ للصحون تنجلي 
فأنا و الشيشةُ في حيرةٍ 
هل تُرى يصحو علي مِن نومِه
.
.
سُرعان ما جاءَ الرد فالعم يتصل و لا أحد يُجيب فصديقُنا ما زال في سُباتِه الشتوي
و وصلتني هذِهِ الرسالة مِن العمِّ 
.
. 
سيدي أحمدُ حبيبي المُحتسب 
إن للهِ رجاكَ ليسَ لي 
فأنا أعلمُ و اللهُ اللذي 
خلقَ الخلقَ بأنْكَ مُبتلي 
فأرى الصبرَ دواءاً شافياً 
هكذا قالَ الكِتابُ المنزلِ 
لو نظرتَ كفكَ سوفَ تجِد 
كُلَّ صُبعٍ ليسَ كاللذي يلي 
شاءتِ الأقدارُ تبقى جائعاً 
بينما الأطباقُ تأبي تنجلي 
و أرى أنك لن تُصلِح فرداً 
مِثلهُ يمشي كمشيِ الطنطلِ 
و أرى أنهُ لن ينصاعَ يوماً 
حتى لو جِئتَ بجيشِ جحفلِ 
.
. 
أن تمنى أنْ تكون الإبتِسامة دوماً على شِفاهِكُم هكذا >>  :bigsmile:

----------


## همس الصمت

هههههههههههههههههههههه
شكراً لك دكتور أحمد
على هذه الكلمات التي أفرحت بها قلبي
فقد كنت أميل نوعاً ما الى دوامة الحزن 
ولكن كلماتك جلعتني أضحك من الصميم
فشكراً من القلب لك ..
تحياتي العطرة لك ..
وبالتوفيق داااااااااااااااااااااائماً ..

----------


## همس الصمت

بخجل يتبعه صمت
أضاعا 
فرص كبيرة كانت ستدخل على قلبي الفرح
وستجعلاني أعيش عالماً آخر ..

~~~~~

لا اعلم متى سأتحرر من هذا الصمت
الذي بات يقيد كل تحركاتي ...!!!!

همس الصمت ....

----------


## نُون

Dr
 :amuse: 
_ شكراً لهذا المتنفس المختلف _

----------


## نُون

أحياناً يكون للقاء ..
[ طعمٌ مختلف ،
لذةٌ لا متناهية ]



براءة ..

----------


## اسير الهوى

اقسا الم خروج الروح من الروح

وليس نزعت الروح من الجسد

وانا

 خرجت روحك من روحي تارة

والتارة الاخرة 

نزع مني الروح لكي انساك

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*قلت لك ياقلبـ...*
*لست دائماً المنتصر....* 
*أشعرت بذلك؟؟؟*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*احببتُ يوماً..*
*أن أُغير مجراكـ ياقلبي...*

----------


## شمعة الوادي

همس الصمت
الله يقضي حوائجك يارب يحقي هذا اليوم
ويفرج عنك وعن المؤمنين والمؤمنات يارب
ويسهل اموركم ياربي
ولا تنسوني من دعائكم
يارب أنجح في الشي المطلوب مني
توكلنا على الله
نعمل الا علينا والباقي على رب العالمين

----------


## فرح

ماذا جرى كل شي تغير ..
وكأن ذاك الصبر بدئ يتلاشي 
انغااام من الحزن تترنم في مسمعي
صدااها في كل مكان حوووولي
لقد مللت الصمت ،،
ودموعي تحكي آلامـــــــــي...
فــرح وآهات الزمن

----------


## &روح عابرة&

قد يجهل الاخرين انا نحتاجهم ..لكن اعتادت دموعنا ان تخبرهم
دكتور احمد
بصراحة الكلام والرد كان مرة حلو
بس شكله خويكم  علي (ابو المواعين) طلع ابداعاتكم 
هههههه

----------


## Princess

هههههههههههههههه
غربال
الله يعينك يادكتور احمد على هالبلوه
ضحكتني من قلب والله ههههههههههههههههه لو اني منك احط الصحون الوسخه تحت سريره لو اطبخ لروحي واكل قدامه وتالي اغسل مواعيني بكل برود واردد كل دقيقه : help your self 
<< لعانه..  :lol: 
هههههههههههه غربال...
نسيت ويش كنت بكتب ..!!
 لا تعليق عندي سوى
اسعدك الله وابعد عنك كل مكروه..

دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## شمعة الوادي

كم الساعة الان لا أعلم
كان يومي صعب جدا
لم أقدر على التنفس
أشعر بتعب شديد وبمجهود 
لكن هالتعب هذا كله اشعرني بسعادة وبالانتصار
نعم سعيدة جدا
أتمنى أن تكونوا سعداء أحبتي
موفقين لكل خير
دامت اقلامكم منورة المكان
مثل مايقولوا في الاعراس
دامت افراحكم
المهم 
تصبحون على خير
تحياتووو
شمعة الوادي

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

(( ولعل الذي أبطأ عني هو خير لي لعلمك بعاقبة الأمور ))

----------


## نُون

يارحمة اللهِ على مسكينكِ توبي ...

----------


## Princess

بريء
عفوي
لطيف و خفيف ظل ..
الى درجة تجبرني
على نسيان زلاته

الهي الهمني الصبر

----------


## شمعة الوادي

أميرة المرح 
حبيت هذه الجملة ولم أرددها أحس بشعور غير طبيعي
رغم العراقيل والصعوبات ....نعم لمستقبل واعد
تذكرني بشي

----------


## نُون

كفى ... بمزاجكَ يقلبني كيف شاء ،،
و بحبكَ يسكنني متى شاء ،،
و بقربكَ تارة يسليني ..
و أخرى ..
يطعنني فداءاً لمن يهوى و يشاء ..




براءة

----------


## اسير الهوى

ليس هو الصبر من تلاشا

بل آمال كانت تتراءآ لي

حسبتها حقيقة

لكنها

منها سراااااااب

----------


## فرح

اوقات ابعثر دمعاتي ،،وكأنها حروق ابى قلمي ان يسطرها 
كماهي ،،فسطرها ليست حروف من حبر وورق 
وانما من هموم واحزان قلب تعذب 
وحتى قلمي قدم لي اعتذاره ..وعجزه عن تحمل هموم قلبي
وبدأت دمعاتي حائره في عيني،،
الصمت يقتلني لابل يعذبني 
وكأنه يمزق قلبي بلارحمه،،
لكن قلبي بدا يصرخ بصوت مسموع
كفاكِ يادموع لقدجرحت الاجفان بحرارتك الملتهبه كالجمر 
وانت ياانين القلب لقد اوهيته بالانين وكثرالتوهااات 
في هذه الحظه القاسيه تمنيت لو كنت فاقده ذاكرتي ...
فـــــرح وآهات الزمن

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*أما آن لك أن تتوقف؟؟*
*أما آن لك أن تستريح؟!*

*لِـمَ الصمود؟*
*ألا زالت بك قوة بها تكابد وتطلب المزيد؟؟*

*آآآآه لو تملك مرآة ترى بها منظرك كيف أصبح ،،*
*لقد شرخت تلك الجروح نواحيك،،*
*وجعلتك هرم ،،*
*وأنت في عمر الربيع..*

*لا جميل لديك : منظراً وجوهر!!*

*فلا المنظر كالسابق جذاب ،،*
*ولا الجوهر يحوي احلام بها يتفائل وهو في مثل هذا العمر...*
*فلِـمَ تكابر؟؟*
*أما تعبت؟!*
* لِـمَ لا تكف عن عنادك واصرارك،،*
*لِـمَ تكابد وتطلب المزيد ،،*
*فأنا لم يعد بي بواقٍ من صبر..*

*أنشد الراحة فلا أجدها ،،*
*بخلت بها عليَّ دنياي من صغري ،،*
*ولا أظن بأني سألقاها إلا عند الرحيم الباريْ....*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*أنت وأنا،،*

*في وقفة من وقفات الزمن ،،*

*للحظات ،،*

*شاءت الأقدار أن تستوقفني ،،*

*لأقابل ،،* 

*بل أواجه ،،*

*نعم أواجهك أنت ..*

*من سحقت أحلامي ،،*

*سأسحق آمالك تماماً كما فعلت ،،*

*أليس الانسان يجني ما بذره* 
*في مزرعة افعاله ،،*

*اذن ،،*

*انتظر لتأخذ حصادك ،،*

*وسأقف هاهنا ..*

*انظر إليك ،،*

*وان اقتصرت تلك الوقفة ،،*

*فقط ،،*
*على فكري المكدود..*

----------


## غرام أحباب

يــــاهــــــلــــــــــي

أرحموا بحالي أنافي بعده أعاني

----------


## نُون

> كفى ... بمزاجكَ يقلبني كيف شاء ،،
> 
> و بحبكَ يسكنني متى شاء ،،
> و بقربكَ تارة يسليني ..
> و أخرى ..
> يطعنني فداءاً لمن يهوى و يشاء .. 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



كانت لحظةُ غيض ...
ليس إلا ..
^_*

----------


## نُون

[أنا] و [أنت] ...
يتيمين ،،
كلانا برجو 
_ مسحةٌ عرفانية _
 على رأس الآخر ...




براءة ..

----------


## شمعة الوادي

عندما تجلسون على شاطئ البحر بماذا تفكرونهل تفكرون بالانتقام أم بالانتحار..هل تتحكمون بسرعة غضبكم آما ماذا..ولماذا تلقون همومكم فيهالماذا تبكونهل عندما تجلسون على شاطئ البحر سيخفف العذاب عنكم ؟أما ماذاتلقون همومكم وترحلون عنهماذنبهعندما تصارعك أمواجهلما البكاءلما البكاءكفى بكاء هل تريد هذه الأمواج أن ترى قطرات دموعكألا تعلم أن دموعك غالية وعندما تهدا دموعك من النزولتقف على صخور البحروترسم على وجهك أبتسامة جميلةيالها من ابتسامةعندما ترى الابتسامة مشرقة في وجهكيأتي الرحيللما يحدث معنا هذاتودعه بحرارة كأنك لن تراه بعد ذلكوتاخد قطرات من البحر وتلعب بها قليلاثم ترحل بعيدا عنهكلمات كتبتها الآن لكن أعذروني لكثرة أخطائهايعطيكم العافيةالساعة العاشرة صباحاآخر يوم في .........لتبقى هذه الصفحة ذكرى ليموفقين أحبتي لكل خيرتحياتوووشمعة الوادي

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

ااااااااااااااااااااااه ..........اااااااااااااااااااه 
منك يازماني
تتعثر الاهات وتتعثر الدمعات
لتبقى ملتهبه بين الاجفان
تابئ السقوط فقدت تعبت ووهنت
وتعبت معاها الاهات لتبقى حرقه بقلبي
وتبقى الدمعات جمر يشتعل نارا بين الفينه والفينه
فمانفع وجودي بزمان قد تقلد بالغدر 

رحماك يارب رحماك

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*قررتُ أن أُنظف عقلي ...*
*من غبار قد اعتلاه...* 

*دمعة على السطور..*

----------


## فرح

بين الوحده والالم والندامه اناجي ربـــــــــــــي 
ربـــــــــــــــاااااه ،،اطلب منك المغفره والرحمه
وغفران الذنوب،،
لحظة ضعف مني ،،شعرت بالياس من الحياه
وهذا ذنب عظيم ،،
وجدتُ نفسي اخذ سجادتي وتوجهت الى خالقي 
ودموعي على خدودي ،،
لااعرف لهذه الدموع ،هل هي دموع الالم 
ام دموع الذنب ام انها دموع الخوف من ربي 
قرأت كتاب ربي زادني اطمئنان وعرفت انها دموع التــــــوبه
يـــاااارب افتح لي ابواااب مغفرتك ورحمتك ،،
سادتي التمس الصبر منكم ائمتي 
سيدتي يـــــازهــــــــراء ياحـــــــــوراء يانور عيني 
تعلمت الصبر منكم صبركم لايضاهى ..
فــــرح وآهات الزمن

----------


## أموآج

ليش تسكت ؟؟

ليش ماتدافع عن حقك؟؟

اتعبتني بسكوتك.... 

اتعبتني بتطنيشك !!!!

تعب قلبي بسبتك...!!

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

يُزفُّ خلفَ القُضبان !!

يا فرجَ الله

----------


## نُون

ألطف بنا يارب ...

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*من بين كل الذكريات ،،*

*ذكراك تطفو على ساحل قلبي ،،*

*لازلت عالقاً ،،*

*حتى بعد أن أغرقت أحلامي ،،*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*سيأتي يوماً وتنتشلك ،،*

*كف القدر*

*وربما لاتبقي منك باقية ،،*

*فلا تفرح..*

----------


## نُون

طعم الحب يكمن في ارتعاشةٍ ما _ ربما _ ،،


بـ
ر
ا
ء
ة ،،،

----------


## أُخرىْ

9 أيام,,كفيله,,بأن تُعيد لي جِزءً من ذاتي,,
,,

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

قال الإمام علي (ع) ( الهوى آفة الالباب )
حين تسبح في غيوم الهوى ، وأحلام النفس الأمارة بالسوء ، ووسوسة الشيطان الرجيم
وتزيين أهل السوء ، وبريق الشهوة ، فأنك تقع في مصيدة الخطيئة ، فتتعدى حدود الله
فتظلم نفسك ، لكنك إن صبرت ، فأن الله سيحدث بعد ذلك أمرا ..

----------


## نبض قلب

لآزالت أطيافك ِ تمر في مخيلتي .. 
لآزلت أحبك ِ ولآزالت ِ لك ِ ذكرى جميله في قلبي .. 
فيارب بحق هذا الوقت وفضله عندك أن تقرب بُعد المسافات وتجعلنا قريبين من بعض أكثر وأكثر .. 
وحقق كل مايتمناه قلبي .. 
أنا وجميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات

----------


## أُخرىْ

يقيننا أن جُزءً مما نفعله صحيح,,لايؤكد أن أفعالنا الأخرى صحيحه,,
 :huh:

----------


## أُخرىْ

نحن لا نشفى من ذاكرتنا
وَ لهذا نحن نرسم، وَ لهذا نحن نكتب، وَ لهذا يموت بعضنا أيضاً !!
,,
* أحلام مستغانمي

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*حالة من الصمت تعتريني..*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*وسط فرحتي العارمة بكـ ،،* 

*كنت لا أرى شيئاً ،،* 

*من الحقيقة ،،* 

*نعم لا أرى ،،*

*ولم أعي جروحي النازفة بسببكـ ،،* 

*إلا عندما زادت إلتهاباً ،،* 

*وأثناء رقصكـ عليها ،،* 
 



*كفاكـ ،،* 
 
*فأنت تدميني،،* 
 

*لكنكـ سرت كما سار القطار،،* 
*...بلا توقف...*

----------


## غرام أحباب

كـــلمــــــــــه من حرفــــــــين
ح,ب
عيشــتنـــابالدنـيــــامبسوطيـــــن
بس البـــــعدقاســـــــــي
ومايرحـــــم عاشقــــــين
أثنيــــــن

----------


## Princess

شمعة الوادي...

على ثقة بمدى قوتك .. وعلى معرفة بسبب اعجابك بهذه الجمله.. موفقه غاليتي..


.
.
.
.

----------


## Princess

يهدينا الزمان..
اناس نعتز بكوننا نعرفهم..
رغم اننا في الحقيقه لا نعرفهم شخصيا..

رب اخ لك لم تلده امك..
يوما عن يوم يزداد يقيني بهذه الجمله..

فيا اخ لي لم تلده امي
..
شكري ودعائي من اعماق قلبي..

----------


## نُون

مرهقةٌ جداً ،،
و استيقظُ على خطى كابوسٍ أسود  ...
!!!!
_ يا الهي _ ،،





براءة ..

----------


## همس الصمت

إلـــــــــى أين تريد الرحيل ياقلبي
أبقى معي فأنا بأمس الحاجة إليك
أبقى معي ولاترحل وتتركني أشلاء 
متحطمة ليس لها من يربطها ببعضها ..
أبقى معي ولا تتركني 
أبقـــــــــى من أجلي ..
فأنا صمتك الهامس..

----------


## نُون

لا زال ..
كابوسٌ يرفضُ الإنتهاء ،،



براءة ..

----------


## MOONY

ماتغيب عن بالي
  ولو زاد هجرانك يالغالي
بتبقى سنين الهوى تشفع لقلبك القاسي
وببقى أنا ذاك الوفي
وذاك الحبيب
القريب

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

مُتسكِعٌ بين ثنايا السطور
الآف الأفكارِ في رأسي تدور
بين المعقولِ و الامعقول

أبحثُ عنُ مكان !!

----------


## نُون

سأعطر أرجاء غرفتي بعطرِ علي ،،،
كي ما تهجرها الكوابيس و الأشباح ... 



براءة .

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

لا تعتبي إني فقدتُ حبيبةً .. إذا فسّرتْ شوقي لها عِصيانا
أتعودُ يوماً قبلَ أن أغدو أنا .. تحتَ التُرابٍ مؤزراً أكفانا

----------


## نُون

كم عاقل في العالم ؟؟ 
[ المعادلة بسيطة ] ،،
امممم ...


براءة

----------


## نُون

العالم كله مجنون [ الناتج أبسط ] 
!!!

براءة

----------


## فرح

اخــــــــــي ..
يامن حبك يلامس وجداني 
نظره منك انسى المي واحزاني 
تنرسم ابتسامتي بصدرك الحاني
تذكرت عطفك 
وبهدوء ...
فتحت دفتري وقلبته ورقه تلو الآخرى 
كانت حروفي مضيئه بكل صفحه بها 
لان بها حروفي تتغنى برقة حنانك الدافئ
في هذه الحظه ابكي على ايام قدمضت
وهل اصبحت من الذكرى!!
فـــرح وآهات الزمن

----------


## أُخرىْ

I am busy
 :amuse: 
أحتاج أن
 أزدحم بمعلوماتي الدراسيه,,
رُبما أمتلئ بها قليلاً,,,,رُ ب م ا  :noworry: 



دعواتكم,,

----------


## شمعة الوادي

روعة هذا اليوم جميل جدا

----------


## مظلوم يا حسين

كم احتاج لحنان قلبك كم احتاج لوردة حب لا اكثر كم اتعذب لذكريات الامس وعذاب الحاظر للجميع ينظر

حبي لك نظرة تليها نظرة اسميتها الماظي وعذاب الحاظر

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*يسطوا ...*

*كغمامة سوداء...*

*تُظلل سمائي....*


*دمعة على السطور..*

----------


## شمعة الوادي

عالم طفولتي
عالم الخربشة والمرح
كن طفلا وصمم 
كن طفلا وخربش خربوشات صغيرة لكنها .........

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*لازالت تلك الغمامة*

* تُعكر صفوَ سعادتي...*


*ولكن ...*

*بتواجدكم....*



*يزول كل ذلك...*


*أين أنتم؟؟؟*



*كونوا* 


* بالقرب من نبضات قلبي....*


*دمعة على السطور..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*لم تمضي إلا ثواني معدودة...*

*وأراني قد عدتُ هنا...*

*لأُفرّغ أشواقيـ لكم...*


*دمعة على السطور...*

----------


## نُون

أتشهى اللقاء ..


براءة .

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

!! just like this

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

A real gentleman who kiss a girl never ever talk about her

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

the man who kiss 
what about the man who loves 
!!

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

الـــدم لا ينـزف
من جروح المحبين
....
الدمــوع فقط !!
...
..
.

----------


## أُخرىْ

:sad2: 

ذاكرتي مثقوبه,,

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

للصبر حدود ..
    وكفى ..

----------


## نُون

نوبة اشتياقٍ عصيبة ،،،
[ يا مغيث ] ...




براءة ..

----------


## شمعة الوادي

وقفت لحظات قليلة
لاقراء ماتحطه أقلامك
تدهشني عندما أتاملها
أتخيلها أمثل دور الالقاء
جميلة تلك الكلمات

----------


## شمعة الوادي

وحشتني موووووووووووت

----------


## اسير الهوى

برد الشتاءيقودني الى اسوء ذكرياتي

فاحارب النفس

عودي الى صوابك

لكي لاتكبلي

الى سجونك المظلمة مرة اخرى

عودي لصوابك

----------


## أُخرىْ

كَكُل مره كُنت فيها أبدأ صباحي,,تنتابني رغبه جامحه بأن أُحقق ذاك الحلم
لاأُخفي عليكم بأن ذاك الجنون إنتابني مره,,فقررت أن أصعد إلى ذاك العلو وأرمي نفسي
 رُ ب ما,, تنمو من جوانبي جوانح,,
 :toung: 
لن أنظر للأسفل لأنني بدأت عالمي المجنون بعد إنتهائي من فهم الواقع 
,,,

جنوني كان في ذروته,,
عندما بدأت تلك الحمقاء تتكلم في
 مادة كيمياء الانسجه,,
أكرهها  :evil:

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وسهل مخرجهم 
يا مهدي اتزآآآيدت لهمووووم 
                   يا مهدي وحق جدك المظلووووم 
الله يقضي جميع حوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات
وفرج همومنا ويسر امورنا يا كريم

----------


## فرح

ما اقسى هذه الحياه 
وكأنها لاتجدغيري ،،لتتفنن بتعذيبه!!
كم مره سألتُ نفسي عن هذا العذاب 
لكني لاارى لها اجابه !
وكل ما آراه هو الدموع الجاريه على الخدود 
ولازال السؤال يتكرر
وخايفه مما قديأتي ..
ياترى اي الاقدار تخبئ لي في حياتي ..!

----------


## نبراس،،،

عفوا أختي فرح 
تفائلي بالخير تجديه 
اسأل الله ان يقضي حوائجكم
ويسهل امركم 
دمتم لكل خير

----------


## هذيان

مالك تطوف حول دوامة أفكاري
هل لك أن ترتاح للحظة ؟؟؟
فقط كي أرتاح معك
أرجوك .....
كفاك طوافاً سيدي
أرجوك ......هذيان

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

إنما هوَ الله أو الشيطان

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*عفواً...*

*فقد اتعبت قلبك كثيراً...*

*لاأريد أن تزهق نفسك مني...*


*دمعة على السطور..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*في هذه اللحظات..*

*اتمنى أن أكون معهم..*

*اجهز امتعتي ...*

*والعين مني تنهمر..*

*لشوقها لك...*

*والقلب مني يرتجف لعلمه بقربه منك..*


*سيدي...*


*ياأبا عبد الله...*

*ياحبيبي ياابن رسول الله..*

*خذني إلى هناك..*

*خذ روحي...*

*خذ قلبي مُعفراً  على أعتابك الطاهرة...*





*ليس بقلم دمعة... ولكن قلب دمعة يهتف به دوماً...*
*(ياليتني قدام كل واحد من الناس*
*وازور قبر ابن النبي طيب الأنفاس*
*واصيح يالمدفون بس جثة بلا راس)*


*هنيئاً لزوارك ..*

----------


## نُون

[ اعشقُ استشعار _ الفقد _ رغم مرارته ،،
فذلك خير سبيل لعودتي إليكَ _ في غضون _
من بعد لحظة غيض ]



براءة

----------


## نُون

احتاجكَ ،،

----------


## نُون

كن لي [ لوحدي ] ،،،

----------


## نُون

كم هي جريئة [ عقارب الساعة ]
تلغيني من دورتها ،،
و تحتضنك ،،
[ حتى لا ألقاك ]
كم أبغضها ...


براءة

----------


## اسير الهوى

آه
 من شوك ممشاي

وما شككني

هل كنت حاف القدمين..

----------


## أُخرىْ

شُد على حبال تعقلـي
أرجــوك,,:|

----------


## فرح

اشعر بالحزن !!بالرغم انه لايوجد مايحزنني بكيت من قلب يملئه الالم !!
ولايوجد مايبكيني 
حزن يغمر قلبي واكاد افقد فيه صوااابي !!
عندها عرفت بأني ،،
(وحـــــــــــيده)
على كثرة الاحباب حولي الااني اشعر بالوحده 
لالالا!!!
لااسمح بهذه الوحده وانا انتمي الى اميري وامامي 
عـــــــــلي واهل بيته الطاهرين ..،،
قـــــــرأتُ وتوسلت بكم سادتي واكثرت في التوسل 
كيف لاالجى اليكم وصبري يستمد من قوة صبركم 
صبركم لايضاهيه صبر ،،...
امسحووو على قلبي بالهدايه والصبر ...
فـــــــــرح وآهات الزمن

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*اضمرتُ حزني...* 
*وتأهبت للسفر...* 

*بعد أن أعتقتُ قلبي...* 
*حزمتُ امتعتي...* 



*مهلاً...* 

*امتعتي أعني بها ...* 


*قلبي وروحي..* 

*وسار القلب نحو الحبيب ...*

*دمعة على السطور*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*تعبت أُراقب عقارب الزمن ..* 

*متى*  

*متى يرن صوتك في أذنيّ...*

*و* 

*تنتشي الروح ...* 

*عزيزتي...* 
*انتظرك...* 

*دمعة على السطور..*

----------


## التوبي

*لماذا تضيق بنا الأماكن*

*كم عشنا في نفس المساكن*

*الضيق ليـس بما ذكـرنا*

*تفكيرنا قـد صار ساخـن*

----------


## فرح

اكتبُ لك رسالتي 
وآي رسالة هيه هذه 
حروفها ممزوجه بدموع القلب قبل العين
وبين طياتها تحمل كل معني الا حتياج
وموثقه بالاخلاص والمحبه الابديه
حلمي ليس عسير ...
كلما مر ذكرك على مسمعي زاد اشتياااقي لك اكثر 
مجرد ذكر حروف اسمك تجري مدامعي على خدودي 
حروف اسمك اعشفها ،،ما اجمل جنوني بك 
كيف لااعشقك وانت الشجاعه والغيره والحميه والاخلاص والمحبه 
متى سيدي اكون مع الركب الحسيني مع الزائرين والباكين ..
فـــــرح وآهات الزمن

----------


## هذيان

قلبي مريض وأنت 
وأنت ياسيدي العلةهذيان

----------


## أُخرىْ

أحتاج لتلك الراحهـ اللامنتهيه
لُــطّفُــك يـــاااارب
,
,سأعود غداً
لأزرعك بـ أعماقي,,

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

لآتــجعــل مشــآعرك
آرضــآًً

الــكــل يــدوس عليهــآ,,, بــل آجعــلهــآ 
سمـــآء

الكــل يتمــنـى الوصــول آليــهــآ00

----------


## نُون

تجتاحني عاصفةٌ بكائية مجهولة ...
ارجوووك ..
لا تتركني لوحدي ،،



براءة

----------


## كبرياء

*أحتآج للصمتـ ...* 
*تمعن مآبحولي أكثر من مره ..* 
*لربمآ أستوعبت ...* 
*مآ أجتآحني من ألم .....!!*

----------


## شمعة الوادي

ياربي 
محتاجة لدعائكم
ادعوا لي
والمؤمنين والمؤمنات

----------


## جنون الذكريات

اني قلبي قلب مجروح محد يقدر يداويه الا الي جرحني


يسلمووو على الموضوع

----------


## أُخرىْ

تتداركنا عبرات مُختنقهـ
نتمنى فيها ,,أن تنهال علينا كُل الاشياء السعيدهـ,,
ربما,,نستطيع أن نحرر العبرهـ,,للتكون ضحكة صاخبه
تناقض كُل,,ذاك الحزن الذي يحتوينا,,
براءة,,كفكفي دموعك
وإبتسمي,,لاشئ يستحق
 :noworry:

----------


## نُون

بسمه ..

هل تمتلكين لقلبي دواء ،،

----------


## نُون

ارهقني الليل ..
و البعد ،،
و القلب ..
و الدنيا بأكملها ...

----------


## نُون

بتُ احتاجهـ لبقائي 
جداً ..
جداً ..
جداً ...

----------


## كبرياء

*.... لآ أعلم أين تلكـ النهآيهـ ...* 
*حيث أنني لم أبدأ ...}* 
*ستضمحل بقآيآ بعثرتي ..* 
*كمآ تلآشت تلكـ المسآحآت ...!*

----------


## هذيان

مجنون كل من ذاق طعم الحب مجنون
أعذروني يامجانين الحب
ولكن لاشيء يستحق
( أنا مثلكم معانية )هذيان

----------


## كبرياء

*ليت جنوني كآن بإسمـ الحب ..}* 
*لصرخت بأعلى صوت .... أنآ مجنونهـ ...~*

----------


## نُون

> مجنون كل من ذاق طعم الحب مجنون
> 
> أعذروني يامجانين الحب
> ولكن لاشيء يستحق
> ( أنا مثلكم معانية )
> هذيان



 آهٍ يا هذيان ..
بعض الجنون يهون ..
لكن جنون الحب 
بالمحبين يخون ...

----------


## هذيان

براءة من الحب
هوني على نفسك
فقصص الحب تختلف
والجروح تختلف
ولكن أنا متأكدة
نحن لانخسر من يخون
من يخون يخسرنا
الخيانة سكين مشرشرة
دخلت قلبي وذقتها 
ألهي كم هي أليمةهذيان

----------


## هذيان

والله هو ربي لن يتركني لذئب من ذئاب آدم
أعذروني ياأبناء آدم أنا أقصد الذئاب فقطهذيان

----------


## Princess

رغم قسوتي عليك
وتجاهلي..
الا ان تفكيري بك يعذبني
ماذا لوحدث ما اشغل هاجسي خلال اليومين السابقين !!
ياترى..
كيف سيكون حالك..؟؟

----------


## غرام أحباب

أشوف الناس تفرح
وأناألــــي خاطــــري مكســـور
رحمتكـ يــاربـــ

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*لاأدري* 
*ماالذي دهاني !!*

*عذراً...*
*لكل من تسببتُ له بضيق...*

*فلم يكن ذاك*

* بقصدٍ مني*

*دمعة....*

----------


## همس الصمت

في قوقعة الحياة
أقف حائرة لا أستطيع الكلام
ولاحتى الحراك من مكاني
فشدة تفكيري بمن في قلبي
جلعتني أعيش تلك المعاناة ..
ولكني سأظل أنتظر حتى ألقى جواباً لما يدور في بالي ...

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

أسكرتني يا هذا

هَلُمًّ لي بالمزيد !!

----------


## فرح

احــــاااول ان اتناســـــى،،واشغل نفسي 
عن التفكــــــير ...بك
فكل ماحـــــــولي ..يذكرني بك...
فرح وآهات الزمن

----------


## نُون

> براءة من الحب
> 
> هوني على نفسك
> فقصص الحب تختلف
> والجروح تختلف
> ولكن أنا متأكدة
> نحن لانخسر من يخون
> من يخون يخسرنا
> الخيانة سكين مشرشرة
> ...



هذيان
همسكِ يواسي قلبي المبضع قطعةً قطعة ..
شوقاً ..
و ألماً اجهلُ سببه ..

----------


## شمعة الوادي

رحلت عنا 
لكن ذكراك باقية
بل هم يسالوا عنك دايما
دوما يرددوا شي واحد
ولن ينسوا
بانك كنت الشخص الحنون

----------


## أُخرىْ

لاأحد يستحق دموعك ,,والذي يستحقها لن يجعلك تبكي

" مقولهْ أطّبقهاْ فيْ حياتيْ دوماً  :noworry: "

* فيلسوف

----------


## جنون الذكريات

قلبي يقول : انا ليه دوم زعلان ومضايق و مشتاق واحب

ليه كل هذا والله مدري

----------


## شمعة الوادي

محتاجة لك ياربي ساعدني

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أللحج قاصدة ياأم؟؟؟*

*دمعة..*

----------


## نُون

اللهم اغفر لي هذا الزلل المنصب ،،
و امسح على قلبي بسدندس الغفران و الرضا ،،
يارب ..
من لي غيرك ،،



براءة ،،

----------


## شمعة الوادي

وحيدة بين وسادتي
أحكي لها ماجرئ لي في هذا اليوم
قطرات من الدموع على وسادتي
ولما هالدموع
يارب اغفر لي الذنوب والمعاصي
نور قلوبنا يارب وطهرهم من الاثام والمعاصي
صفحتي هذه تقتلني
صرت اكتب ولا ادري ماذا اكتب
وحيدة بين ارجاء الغرفة
الوحدة تقتلني
وموجات الحب تصارعني كانها رصاصة قاتلة

----------


## كبرياء

*,,, تقتلني بعض من صور المآضي ...}* 
*وتضمحل بين زوآيآ روحي شيئآ من أنكسآر ...{* 
*وأنـآ ...~* 
*أنتظر محطه النسيـآن ....} ,,,,!!*
*كبريـآء*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*دمعة حزن الاحباب حسبي عليها...*

*جمرة ألم تحرق قدم واطيها...*

*دمعة على السطور..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*
*وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..* 
*أود هنا أن اكتب نخوة للسيدة الزهراء صلوات الله وسلامه عليها...* 
*في كتاب من كتب الأدعية وجدتها..* 
*أراني أكثر من ترديدها..* 
*فينجلي همي بحقها...* 
*حايرة وقلة الحيلة واندب الزهرا الجليلة ..* 
*حايرة وقلبي تفطر واندب الزهرا أم شبر..* 
*حاشا مني ماتعذر ماترجعني ذليلة..* 
*حايرة وقلبي حزين وانتخي بأم الحسين*  
*بجاه مقطوع الوتين لاتخليني عليلة ..* 
*ناخية الزهرا الشفيعة بجاه من ذبحوا رضيعة*  
*اريد طلباتي سريعة وابلغ مرادي الليلة..* 
*ناخية أم الأيمة أريد قلبي تزيل همه* 
*بجاه من غُسّل بدمه وهالكدر ربي يزيله..* 
*ناخية الزهرا النجيبة مهجة الهادي وحبيبه* 
*أريد طلباتي قريبة بجاه من ذبحوا طفيله..* 
*ناخية الزهرا الأمينة أريد مطلوبي بحينه* 
*بجاه من ذبحوا جنينه وبالهضم قادوا عليله..* 
*ناخية الكسروا ضلعها وارثها الطاغي منعها*  
*تقضي حاجاتي جمعها وهي لنا نعم الوسيلة..* 
*ناخية أم ضلع المكسر أريد مني ماتعذر* 
*أعلى الصبر تعرفني مااقدر والهضم مااقدر**اشيله*

*ناخية الزهرا الزجية الطاهرة الماتت صبية* 
*اريدها تمسح عليا داخلة عليها دخيلة..* 

*اهديها إلى روح عزيزة على قلبي...* 

*كشف الله عنا وعنكم كل ضيق وبلاء...* 

*بحق الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها* 
*والسر المستودع فيها عدد مااحاط به علمك...* 
*موفقين جميعاً..*

----------


## نُون

كنت على أملٍ ضعيف في أن ..
أعود ...
فألقاك  ..
و لكنني لم ألقاك .،،
ماذا لو حدثت معجزةً ما الآن و حضرت ...




براءة

----------


## هذيان

أحتاج للمفقود
أكثر من أي موجودهذيان

----------


## نُون

اممم
هل لـ [منبه] قلبكَ أن يستفيق ؟؟..
ليدركً [وجودي]..
فـ [يرجعكَ] إلي ..


براءة ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*الآن فقط..*

*خابت كل آمالي..*


*وباتت سراب يملأ الأجواء..*
*دمعة..*

----------


## فرح

حياة الانسان داااائما متناقضه 
وممزوجه بالالم بعد الفرح 
باليأس بعد التفاؤل والامل 
داائما انسى المي 
لعيش غـــــدي وكلي امل وتفاؤل 
واظهر فرحي من جديد ،،
فــــــرح وآهات الزمن

----------


## شمعة الوادي

اني زعلانة منكم كلكم
تدرووون ليش
صار اللي دهر طالبة توقيع 
ولا حد معبر
ولا مفتكر ولا
مانورني الاثلاثة اعضاء
وماقصروا
شكلي اخر شي اني الا بسوي التوقيع
حطيت موضوع علشان توقيع على الفاضي
نشفوكم على خير ياحلوين
موفقين لكل خير
تحياتووووو
شمعة الوادي

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> *الآن فقط..*
> 
> *خابت كل آمالي..* 
> 
> *وباتت سراب يملأ الأجواء..*
> 
> *دمعة..*



 

* لربما كنتُ مخطأة ..*

*فلتكن حروف الأمل ..مصباحاً تضيئ حياتي...*

*دمعة على السطور....*

----------


## هذيان

مالي ومالك وما للحب أصلاهذيان

----------


## Princess

اختناق مشاعر
وصوت الأحاسيس يرتجف

وقلبي بدأ يعاتبني
كم ارهقته ثقلا يا كبريائي!!
وكم اصليته من سعير تجاهلي حمماً 
فإلى اين ستلوذ اهوائي ؟؟


حافية القدمين..
سأرقص على الجمر ..!!

رحماك يارب وعفوك..
برجاء اسألك ان تلهمني الصبر..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*بين زفرات وتأوهات...*

*وضيق نفس..*



*تزهق الروح...*



*ياسادتي.... خذو بيد أمتكم...*


*دمعة على السطور...*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*ما خطبكـ معي ؟!*

*أثقلت عليَّ مصاعب امري ،،*

*أغرقتني ،،*
*ببحر همومكـ ،، ولم تكتفي ..*

*ففي كل ساعٍ ترسل أمواجاً متلاطمة ،،*
*تأخذني يمنة ويسرة ،،*


*وأرسل لكـ ،،* 
*نظرة استعطاف ،، بالمقابل ..*

*لعل قلبكـ المتحجر يلين آنذاكـ ،،*
*فتخف عليَّ وطأة ظلمكـ ،، واستبدادكـ ..*

*أراكـ ،، تمد إليَّ يداكـ ،،*

*لعلكـ تنتشلني من ذاكـ البحر،،*

*" كل شيء ممكن فرحمة الله وسعت كل شيء"*


*فتمسكـ يداي ،،*
*لتكبلهما من جديد ،،*

*وتسحبني على قاعٍ ملؤها الاشواكـ ،،*
*قائلاً :*

*... للعذاب بقية ...*

----------


## نُون

امممم
شكراً لكَ ,,
لأنكَ أعدتَ لقلبي بعض أجزائه ...
بــ[عودتك] ..



براءة

----------


## غرام أحباب

القدر

آآآآآه يالقدر
متى بتجمع شملنا
مطوله السالفه ولا في القريب بتجمع بيننا
هذه حنا صابرين وننتظر الفرج من ربنا

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

طعمُ العِشقِ الحقيقي حينُ تكونُ بالقُربٍ مِن رِبِك

إلهي أهدِني !!

----------


## همس الصمت

شكراً لك ربي على نعمائك التي أنعمت عليّ بها 
التي لو عددتها لم أستطع أن احصها
ففي كل مكان تحيطني بنعمة من نعمائك ..
إلهي منَّ عليّ بفضلك وإحسانك ..
شكراً لك ربي ..

----------


## همس الصمت

حالة من السعادة أعيش
دُمها عليّ ياربي
وعلى كل من أحب ..
أريد أن أحلق إلى أعالي السماء
لان الارض لم تكفيني لشدة سعادتي ..
فشكراً لك ربي ..

----------


## هذيان

أح
أحح
أحححححح
أن أردت فأكمل أنت تأتأتي
فأنا لا أستطيعهذيان

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

حبيبي 
أنـــــــــــــا
مشتاااقة لك جداً جداً
وأحبك جداً
جداً
فهل تشتاقني
أنتــــــ ؟؟!!






أمنيـــ مجروحه ــــــات
كانت هنا

----------


## فرح

ســـــــــيدتي ،،يــــــازهـــــــــــراء
ادعووكِ بقلب حزين وعين باكيه 
ازيلي الهم والالم من قلبي ،،
سيدتي علميني من صبرك ،،، 
وامسحي بيديك الطاهرتين على قلبي 
دثريني يامولاتي فصبري بدأيتلاشى 
اناجيك يازهــــــراء ....فادركيني 
عند ذكرك قلبي يطمنئن من الاحزان يامن حزنك باقي 
صبري قليل واتعبتني الامي وهمومي بين وحشة الغربه 
سلام الله على المعصوره بين الحائط والباب 
سلام الله على المسقوط جنينها 
فرح وآهات الزمن

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*هناك*  
*قلوب تحمل من المغناطيس الكثير...* 
*فتجذب الجميع...* 
*هل هناك من ينتابه تنافر*

 
*لتشابه إشارته معها؟*

*عفواً...*

*ولكن ...*

*لااعتقد..*

 

*دمعة على السطور...*

----------


## نبراس،،،

في هذه الاثناء جبال من الحزن والالم 
داخل صدري لم هذا الجفاءياقلبي عذبتني
واحسنت تعذيبي ارك مبدعا في هذا الاسلوب 
ارجوك هلا غفرت لي خطيأتي لان خطياتي
انني تعلقت بك قريبة تلك الايام التي جمعتنى
بك في اشرف بقعه وقريبة هي الذكريات التي 
تأذيني كلما تذكرتك ايها القلب الرأوف لم هذا الجفاء
اقسم لك انني ما زلت انتظرك ابحث عنك في كل
مكان ابداء البحث داخل حزني بحث عنك داخل
آهاتي حتى اصابني الاعياء ايها القاسي اعرني
منك نظره اخمد بها حر انفاس التآئهه عامان
لا اعلم من امرك الى الذكريات المؤلمه لم
جفوتني وانت امنيتي من هذه الدنيا ارجوووك
لم هذا الجفااااءءء اجبني فانا ما زلت اتألم
ولم ولن يهدء لي بال ابدا
اكتب في هذه الصفحه لانني المجهول فيها
اكتب فيـها لتكـون شاهـدا علـى صــدقــي
اكتب فيها لعل احد يراف بحالي فيدعو لي 
فتستجيب له دعائه ياالاهييييي ياالاهيييي

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*رفقاً....*

*فقد تماديتم بالغياب ...*

*دمعة على السطور..*

----------


## همس الصمت

تأملت كثيراً في تلك الحروف
وأعجبني معنى كل حرف
ثم قررت أن أزرع كل حرف من حروف أسمك
في داخل قلبي وشراييني
وفي كل حرف كتبت لك خاطرة تعبر عما يخفيه قلبي لك ..
وتأكد أيها الغالي لو مهما مرت بي الايام
فسيظل حبك مزروعاً وسط قلبي
وسأكون معك حتى آخر عمري ..
أحبك من أعماق قلبي ...
فليحفطك الرب وليحقق كل أمانيك ..
حبي وودي لك أيها القلب الغالي ...

----------


## نُون

نهلنا من البراءة الكثير ،
حتى ..
أصبحنا اليوم و نحن ...
نحملُ ذنب الحب في كلا قلبينا ،،

[ اضطررتُ أن أعترف لكِ هنا بما اخفيهِ عنكِ ] ،،،
اهداء خاص لـــ : هذيان ،

----------


## اسير الهوى

ارواح اراها 
تلتف حولي 
ذكرهم لايفارق الخلجات 
إيــ ــ ــ ـه 
فقلوبهم هي اطيب الناس

----------


## اسير الهوى

ارواحٌ

لوكان بشأني

مافارقت احضانها لحظة

فهي ....!!!!

----------


## إبتسامة حلوه

أدري أنا مقصر في الحب يالغالي

وأدري تساورني أشياء وهميه

بس أنا ودي أعطيك كل ذره بخيالي

وأعطيك روحي وحياتي ياقلبي هديه

أشكر إلربي عطاني حبك هنيالي

وأدعوه من قلبي تصير حياتنا هنيه

----------


## شمعة الوادي

أنته في قلبي وأجمل البشر عندي
وأنته شمعتي الغالية
ماراح أنساك ياحبيبي

----------


## أُخرىْ

عـلمني,,

كيف أرتبك..

----------


## فرح

هـــــــاك قلبي ،،وان اردت اخذه رهينه
اقتل ذاااك الانـــــــين ،،
لقد تحطم هذا القلب 
انا متعبه ،،يائسه،،
نعم كلما وجدت الامل وتعلقت به ،،
تحول الى سرااااااب 
حتى غدت حياتي بلاالوان 
اجدها واشعربها وكأنها تستعر بالاحزان 
اتــــــألم من حيثُ لايوجد الم 
ابكي من حيثُ لايوجد ماابكي لااجله !!
اذاً النفس متعــــــــــبه وتريد الراحه ،،
وراحتي اجدها هـــــنــاااك ،،
في مكان بعيد عن هذا العاالم 
عالم توجد به رحمة ربي سبحانه وتعالى ..
فــــــــــرح

----------


## كبرياء

*بدآخلي عبرة ......}* 
*ترفض السقوط ...~* 
*وتكسرهآ موجة الهدوء ...!*

----------


## كبرياء

*,,,, يآترنمآت جنوني ....~* 
*دعيني ألوذ بهمي ...* 
*بعيدآ عن الجميع ....!*
*إلآ وسآدتي ......}*

----------


## كبرياء

*سحقآ .....}* 
*تمنيت لو أملك ممحآة الدهر ...~* 
*لكنني أعلم ..* 
*أنني وإن أمتلكتهآ ...* 
*سأتردد ..!*
*هل أمسحكـ ..* 
*أم ستظل قآبعآ .........}*

----------


## نُون

كل الأحاسيس { صائمة } ،،
و لن تفطر إلا على ...
{ شقِ شعور } ،،،



براءة ...

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*بمدٍ وجزر....*

*تتقاذفني الأمواج..*

*هنا وهناك...*

*دمعة على السطور..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أُحيي فيك هذه القدرة العظيمة...* 
*على ..* 
*استفزازي...* 
*دمعة ....*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

حبيبي

هل تعلم تلك الليلة كيف قضيتها 
وبماذا كُنت أفكر ؟؟

قضيتها وأنا أبكي 
لفراقكـ 
وبعدك عني
قضيتها وأنا أنظر لصورتك
وأنا أسترجع
ذكرياتنا معاً .. أيام طفولتك
وشقاوتك .. وعنادك
وأيضاً هدوءكـ
ورقة أسلوبك

قضيتها
وأنــــا أدعوا ربي أن يصبرني
على فراقكـ
وأن يُيسر لك أموركـ
ويوفق لك خطاكـ
ويحفضكـ
من كُل سوء
يا بهجة الحياة




أمنيـــ مجروحه ــــــات
كانت هنا

----------


## هذيان

> نهلنا من البراءة الكثير ،
> 
> حتى ..
> أصبحنا اليوم و نحن ...
> نحملُ ذنب الحب في كلا قلبينا ،، 
> [ اضطررتُ أن أعترف لكِ هنا بما اخفيهِ عنكِ ] ،،،
> 
> اهداء خاص لـــ : هذيان ،



 براءة
وإن لم تعترفي 
أتظنين أني لاأعرفك
ولمعان الحب في عينيك
..... حملنا ذنب الحب في كلا قلبينا .....
حتى أصبحنا مجانينههذيان

----------


## هذيان

تلاشى حبك شيئا فشيئا فشئ
والآن أنت لاشئهذيان

----------


## اسير الهوى

عشقت

حتى الجنون

وقدمت اكثر مما املك

لكن...!!!

اين....!!!

----------


## نُون

> براءة
> 
> وإن لم تعترفي 
> أتظنين أني لاأعرفك
> ولمعان الحب في عينيك
> ..... حملنا ذنب الحب في كلا قلبينا .....
> حتى أصبحنا مجانينه
> هذيان



 :embarrest: 

صدقتِ و ربي ،،
بتُ أعشقُ ،
أشتاق ،
أهوى ...
حد الجنون ،،،

----------


## نُون

كل [الرجال] في ملاحم الحب {شهداء} ..
و كل [النساء] على الأطلال {أبطال} ،،




براءة

----------


## نُون

اممم
تنبؤات قلبي { لا } تنفكُ في نزاع بشأن لقائنا القادم...
نبأٌ يقول : 
 :huh: 
 بأنني سألقاكَ [ الليلة ] ربما ،،
 :amuse: 
و إن طال الانتظار فالنبأ الآخر يقول :
 :huh: 
بأنني سألقاكَ [ فجر الغد ] ،،
 :noworry: 
ياربي ..



براءة ..

----------


## نبراس،،،

> كل [الرجال] في ملاحم الحب {شهداء} ..
> 
> و كل [النساء] على الأطلال {أبطال} ،، 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> براءة



 
اعجبتني هذه الكلمات جدا


اقول لنفسي
جميل ان يعشق الانسان إنسان 
ولكن الاجمل ان يعشق بعقل 
جميل ان  ارى الحبيب امامي
ولكن الاجمل ان لا يكون ذاك سراب

----------


## شمعة الوادي

اذا قلت أني أحبك (فاعرف أني غير صادقة بدالك).
لانه الحب لا ياتي بسهولة
وانما ياتي بمراحل
مثل
الطفل الذي ينمو بمراحل
ايضا
الحب ينمو بمراحل

----------


## أُخرىْ

أختلق الآعذار لأغيب..
ربما تترك لي آثر من شوقك
'.'

----------


## اسير الهوى

أأقول عذراً

ام لكِ العذر..

امممم

لا نفع بذلك..

فكل شيء مااااات... ماااات... ماات

----------


## فرح

كــــيف ان تموت احــــلامي قبل ان تبدا 
نعم انها حقيقه فاحــــــلامي ماتت 
وغابت معها ابتسامتي ،،،قبل ان تشرق 
وحتى الصبر انتهى مني قبل ان اعرف للصبر معنى

----------


## اسير الهوى

مركب.. 
يختلف عنف الامواج التي تلاطمه.. 
منها نار.. 
ومنها صخر.. 
ومنها عصيان ابدي.. 
هههههه 
مالي صرت اهلوس.. 
اهو لغز.. 
ام قدر.. هو مكتوب.. 
ام حكم اعدام.. 
أُصْدِرَ بقضيتي..

----------


## جنون الذكريات

في قلبي لوم و اعتاب

----------


## أُخرىْ

تنتهي بسماتك حين تواجدي..
لتختفي..وتترُكني ..
أُعاني سقم غِيابك,,
...

----------


## هذيان

أعشقك حيث وضعت نفسي في قائمة 
عشاق المجانينهذيان

----------


## دمعة على السطور

أرى قلبي يتراقص... 
ولستُ أدري !!  


ألفرح أنتشى أم حزن قلبه صعقه.. 
فانتابته رجفه.. 



ياسادتي... 


اخترتُ أن أكون دمعة لكم.... 

فاقبلوني .. 
دمعة على السطور..

----------


## شمعة الوادي

لحظة صمت وتفكير
كلمة كثيرا ماقولها لشخص احبه كثيرا
عندما اقولها اسرح في عالم الخيال
ستبقى  وستبقى الى الابد....

----------


## فرح

اقـــــــــاوم الآهات والاحزان،،
وانا بشووووق ..ان التقي بك
لو من بعيييييد!
كل لحظه بحياتي اذكرك فيها ..
وابعث لك سلامي واشواقي..
متى الـــــــقـــااااء ياســـــــــيدي !!!؟
متى يتحقق الفرج بنشر رايتك المحمديه ..

----------


## Princess

رغم قسوتي عليك..
الا انني..
 لا ارضى لنسمات الهوا .. ان تقسى عليك بنسمه..

عجبا يا كبريائي عجبا..

----------


## نبراس،،،

قبل عامين 
بدات مأساتي 
قبل عامين 
تكاثرت اهاتي 
قبل عامين
قتلت احساسي انا الميت الحي
 الذي يسير على حطام الزمن الرديء
اعذروني فأنا ما عدت ارجو وصالكم 
لنني ...
قبل يومين فقط
خمدت أخر انفاسي
فلترحلو عن قلبي

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

في داخلي آهاااااات ابت ان تخمد
آه .. ثم .. آه 
وفي عيني ادمع ابت ان تذرف 
تذكرت اناس افتقدتهم وبالاصح رحلو عني ولم اعي لرؤيتهم ،،

وتذكرت اناس غابوا بعيداً عني ،، وانتظر عودتهم 
وتذكرت وتذكرت ....

آه لقلب صغير يحمل هم كبير 
آه من قلب في جوفه هموم الدنيا

----------


## غرام أحباب

ياقلبي متى أشوفك من الفرح طاير
وكحلي من دموع الفرح على الأوجان سايل
وأشعر بسعاده ويرتاح بالي والخاطر

----------


## نُون

حتى متى ستظل ...
[ عقارب الساعة العجوز ] ،،
تعاقبني ،،،




براءة

----------


## نُون

أجهشتُ في الانتظار ،،
حتى ..
ملني ،،



براءة

----------


## نُون

علمني ..
كيف أقاوم الإرهاق ،،
عندما أكابد لوعة انتظارك ...


براءة ،،

----------


## اسير الهوى

عبرة..

ما اعتبرت بعدها

لتلقيني مجددا..

بشباك غذرك حواء..

----------


## اسير الهوى

هل تطول المساوة في طلب السعادة ؟؟

..

..

..

جائزة لكل قلب..

فاز بالسعادة من غير ذلة..

----------


## شمعة الوادي

يالي رسمت على وجهي الابتسامة 
اتعلم كم أشتاق لرؤيتك

----------


## نُون

يا الهي ،،
كم يعذبني [ ... هـو ... ] ،،
كم أعشقه [ أنا ] ...



براءة .

----------


## نُون

أنا لا [ أختلف ] عن بقية النساء ..
هن النساء [ خلافي ] ،،



براءة

----------


## أُخرىْ

تخنقنيْ الأشياء البسيطه
والتفاصيل الصغيره,,
وغيابكْ,,
,
,
وحضورك

----------


## نُون

كل احاسيسي صائمة ،،
تنتظر نكهةً شهية من ..
أجزاء قلبك ،، 


براءة ..

----------


## التوبي

*إن الحياة عنونُها الأملُ* 
*بدونـّهِ لايكملُ العملُ* 
*نبقى لننظر ذاك الهُمام* 
*سـيدنا الفارس البطلُ* 
*ترفرف الراية في كفـّهِ* 
*يخشاهُ من يأتيه ينجدلُ*

----------


## فرح

ســــيدي في هذه الليله 
اطرق بابك ....
بروحي الحزينه ..لاتردني خائبه 
قلبي ينتظر ان تزيل الحزن منه ،،
متى يامولاي اتنفس عطرك الزكي...

----------


## نبراس،،،

ايها الحزن
لماذا انا 
احاول تغيير شكلي لكي لا تعرفني 
فيرتاح قلبي لحظه ولكن دون فائده 
ايها الحزن
ارجوك فقلبي لم يعد يحتمل هذا الالم
ايها الحزن 
ارجووك ارحني خذ نبض قلبي او اتركني
اعيش كباقي الخلق
ايها الحزن 
اتعبتني اشقيتني وكل ذنبي انني
اُزيل الـهــم عن قلوب الناس بضحكه
فتأتي انت في آخر الليل لتقتص مني 
لتُقطِع قلبي بهمك 
ارجووك ... ارجوووك ...
ابتعد عني وارحني

----------


## دمعة على السطور

ساحتي خالية خاناتها...


منهدة أركانها ..

هه 

    يالسخرية القدر... 


دمعة على السطور..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

[c=1][ [c=4]*قلبيـ* [/c]*يدعيـ* [c=4]*لكـ* [/c]فيـ كلـ نبضة ../ [c=4]*بنبضاته ~*[/c][/c]

قلبي يدعي لك في كل نبضة... بنبضاته..



دمعة على السطور...

----------


## هذيان

همسك دندنة فوق رأسيهذيان

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

يارب
يارباااااااااااااااااااااااااه
مُدني بالقوة أكثر
وبالصبر أكثر وأكثر
وأجلي عن قلبي هذا الهم
وهذا الكرب
فأنا تعبة تعبة
يارب
وليس لي سواك
ألجأ إليه في حزني وألمي
ففرج عني ياآلهي
وفرج عن والديّ
ومن عليهم بالصحة والعافيه

----------


## هذيان

ياااااااااااااااااااارب
نحن عبادك الذين لا حول لهم ولا قوة
امنيات مجروحه هوني عليك هذيان

----------


## نُون

بيني و بين عقارب الساعة ..
ميدانٌ مفتوح ..
حتى الآن ..
مجهولةً أحداثهـ ,,


براءة ،

----------


## هذيان

كل داء له دواء
سيدي
دواء المحبة أين أجده ؟
أنا مريضة فهل لك أرشادي ؟؟؟هذيان

----------


## نُون

علمني ،،
كيف أضبط منبه قلبكَ ..
بتوقيت وجودي ،،


براءة

----------


## هذيان

أتراني على خطأ في الأفصاح 
عن مشاعر شنتها عاطفة حواء ؟؟؟هذيان

----------


## نُون

> أتراني على خطأ في الأفصاح 
> 
> عن مشاعر شنتها عاطفة حواء ؟؟؟
> هذيان



لا ..
لستِ على خطأ ،، أبداً ..


براءة

----------


## هذيان

براءة 
حبه يسكن في كل زاوية من زوايا قلبي
وأنا لم أحظى بزاوية واحده من قلبههذيان

----------


## نُون

> براءة 
> 
> حبه يسكن في كل زاوية من زوايا قلبي
> وأنا لم أحظى بزاوية واحده من قلبه
> هذيان



هذيان ..
لو كان بيدي ،،
لمسكت بسكين الاحساس ..
و بضعت بها قلبه ،،
حتى يشعر بكِ ..

براءة

----------


## هذيان

براءة
ماذا عن من تملك قلبك ؟؟؟هذيان

----------


## نُون

> براءة
> 
> ماذا عن من تملك قلبك ؟؟؟
> هذيان



هل تستطيعين احضاره لي الآن ؟؟..

براءة

----------


## هذيان

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه 
لو كنت أستطيع
لوفقت بين العشاق أجمعهذيان

----------


## نُون

آهٍ [ لو ] يغضَ عني الجميع طرفه ،،
لتسللتُ [ خفيةً ] ..
خلف [ كل ] شيء ،،
و ذهبتُ لإحضارهِ [ بجانبي ] 
و لو لـ[ لحظة ] ..


 
براءة

----------


## هذيان

براءة
الشوق يحرقك ؟؟؟هذيان

----------


## نُون

جداً ..
و لكن ،،
لا يهم ..
هو لا يشعر بشيء ...

----------


## نُون

هذيان ..
ما قدر عشقكِ ؟؟..

----------


## هذيان

براءة
هل لمرة قلت له أحبك ؟هذيان

----------


## نُون

> براءة
> 
> هل لمرة قلت له أحبك ؟
> هذيان



لا ..

----------


## هذيان

براءة
أتسألين عن قدر عشقي
بقدر ماكتبه لي القدرهذيان

----------


## نُون

لا طعم لأحاسيسي ،،
و لا لون لمشاعري ،،
و لا صدى لنبضي ..
إلا ..
عندما ألهج بإسمه ،، 
براءة ..

----------


## هذيان

براءة 
متأسفه إن رششت العطر فوق جروحك
براءة 
ماأروعكهذيان

----------


## نُون

لا تعتذري عزيزتي  ...
أحياناً ..
نكون بحاجةٍ ماسة ..
لينثر أحدهم بالعطر على جروحنا ،،

شكراً لمواساتي ..

----------


## أُخرىْ

أتعلم أنني يوماً لك إشتقت..وبللت وِسادتي بِحلم لقائك..
وغاب الحلم قبل أن يتحقق..وربما غابت قبلهُ الوِساده
,,

شُكراً لِغيابك,,

----------


## النغمه الحزينه

ياناكر المعروف
عمرك
ما تتقدم
وبكره ياما تشوف
ترجع وتندم
ياناكر المعروف
....

----------


## أُخرىْ

أشتـاق لعيد آخـر

ربما يجمعني بِك

----------


## بوكوثر

ليلي على قد المعاناة اقضيه

وو سا دتي من دمعي اليوم ذابت
لو قلت احبه قالت الحال يغنيه
عن شكو تي وفي حالتي قلبه مابت
كل المنا فذ من امرها تنا ديه 
وانا على لبيه روحي لها بت
الله من نار الهوى اشلون اعا نيه
ولا ريح شوق  منها اليوم هبت

خا دمكم الاقل حظا 
بو كوثر

----------


## كبرياء

*عبثآ ......}* 
*سأرمي بقآيآ مذكرآتي ...~* 
*وأخلد للنووم ..!*

----------


## كبرياء

*أو تظنني سأنآم ...!*
*يآله من حلمـ ...* 
*كآن يرآودني من حين .....}* 
*متى سأنآم ..!*
*متى ....~*

----------


## كبرياء

*بصمتـ ......~* 
*أنتظر طيفكـ ...* 
*يمسح دموعي ..}* 
*لآتتأخر ...!*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

يوم واحد...

سأقضيه بالقرب منكِ ...

وبعدها...

سيرتحل قلبي إلى حيث ترحلين...

دعواتكِ الطاهرة...


دمعة على السطور...

----------


## دمعة على السطور

سأتزود بقوة...

أجتنيها منكِ...

ولكِ...

فلذة كبدكِ....

دمعة على السطور..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

احبتي... 
يامن ألقوا بنزف أقلامهم هنا...

فانحدر حبرهم في قلب الورق..

 

دعواتي اقدمها لكل قلب من قلوبكم... 
ورجائي القبول... 


أختكم دمعة على السطور...

----------


## أُخرىْ

(,)

أكرهُ الشتاء..فهو يُشعرني بالكآبه..


و

أكرهك

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

> ياااااااااااااااااااارب
> 
> نحن عبادك الذين لا حول لهم ولا قوة
> امنيات مجروحه هوني عليك 
> هذيان



 
حبيبتي : هذيان
أشكر لكِ مؤازرتكِ أياي
في حزني
لكِ مودتي 
في رعاية الباري عز وجل



أمنيـــ مجروحه ـــــات

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

> آهٍ [ لو ] يغضَ عني الجميع طرفه ،،
> لتسللتُ [ خفيةً ] ..
> خلف [ كل ] شيء ،،
> و ذهبتُ لإحضارهِ [ بجانبي ] 
> و لو لـ[ لحظة ] ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> براءة



 

رااااااااااااااااااااااااائعة كلماتكِ كالجنون
 غاليتي
براءة 
لكِ ودي

أمنيـــ مجروحه ـــــات

----------


## نُون

> رااااااااااااااااااااااااائعة كلماتكِ كالجنون
> 
> غاليتي
> براءة 
> لكِ ودي 
> أمنيـــ مجروحه ـــــات



شرفٌ يحيط بأركاني ،،
لحوز حروفي على اعجابكِ ،،
تقبليها هديةً مني إليك ِ ،،

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

جينات

تُحيرُني .. سُبحانَكَ ربي

----------


## نُون

لم يقتلني أي برود ،،
بفدر ..
[ برودك معي اليوم ] ،،



براءة

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

لمشي بتوالي الليل و اسعى
ورى أم شعر طويل و عيون وسعى
يا حفّار القبر أرجوك وسعه
أخاف تصير موتتنا سويّه

----------


## نُون

كل ما أعرفه عنكَ ..
أنك { كسول } تأبى ارهاق عقلكَ ،،
بتفاسير { احاسيس } الآخرين ،،،


براءة

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

لو أُبرِمَ اليثاقُ ما كَمُلَ الهوى شرطُ الهوى أنْ يُنقضَ المِيثاقُ

----------


## نُون

أنت من أقحمني بعالمٍ [ محرمٌ ] عليَ ..

الارتماء بأحضانه ،،

و أنت من أجبرني على نطق شهادة 

[ ألا رجلٌ سواك يقطنُ بأعماقي ] ،،،




براءة

----------


## نُون

يسكنني الجنون ،،
و لستُ بحاجةٍ إلى طبيبٍ نفسي ،،
و لستُ بحاجةٍ إلى شيخٍ روحاني ..
فقط ..
بحاجةٍ إلى تمديد مدة الجنون ،،
أكرهُ أن أستفيقَ يوماً و ذنبُ العقل يرتكبني ؟؟



براءة

----------


## Princess

مالي ..!!
 ارى عذابها هنا.. يسطر ابداعاً..
مالي اراه يعكس نقيض اسماً به تخفت..!!

براءة.. من شيء متعلق بها..
حيرتي لبي ..
فكيف للنقيض ان يجتمع !!


فعلاً..
عجيب كبريائنا نحن بنات حواء..
دعائي لكل عاشق..
ان لا تتطاير احلامه مع ذرات الهواء..
فالكون بدون اكسجين الهوى..
خانق !!

----------


## نُون

اميرة ،،
كنتُ بريئة ،،
انتمي لعالم الطهر ،،
هو من دسَ السم ببراءتي ،،
و دنس عالمي بإسم الحب ،،


أنتِ محقة ..
الكون بلا اكسجين الهوى ..
خانق ،،
جداً خانق ،،

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

وأخيراً بعد هذا الحب والتضحيه
أنظري ماذا فعلت بي الأيام
تتساقط دموعي على خدي
تمكن اليأس مني بكل أنواعه
إذا غربت الشمس بدأت طقوس العذاب
تمارس نشاطها مع خوفي
الدمع يذرف ولكن دون فائدة
أتدرين لم يبقى في قلبي إلا
الكثير
من طقوس العذاب
أجلس أحاول التكلم وفض النزاع
بين عقلي وقلبي
ولكن للأسف
لم أتمكن من التحدث مع أي شيء حولي
تمكن كل أنواع اليأس مني

....
.

أمنيــ مجروحه ـــــات

----------


## Princess

صوت بداخلي..
يتدارى خلف الكتمان..

وثلة احاسيس
يلجمها عناد العصيان..


الهي يارحمن
هب قلبي شعور الأطمئنان.. 

براءة.. ليبقى الطهر...

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

متى أدفنُ في قبري

فقد ملّ الصبرُ مِن صبري

----------


## نُون

أميرة ،،
ممتنةٌ لمواساتكِ لي ،،
شكراً لكِ بحجم ما أردتِ ،،

----------


## دمعة على السطور

ليتني أتمالك نفسي...

أتغافل عن غيابها الذي بات يأرقني...


دمعة على السطور...

----------


## دمعة على السطور

أيا أنتِ... 

كل أشواقي تناديكِ.... 
فلا تتمادي بالغياب.. 
الذي بات يخلف في قلبي ارتياب... 
دمعة على السطور..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اكره أن أًصرح بشيئ لأحدهم...

خوفاً من ألا يفهمه...


 ومن ثم لايملك أن يحتضنه في وسط جوفه.....


ولكن...


.......................


دمعة على السطور...

----------


## دمعة على السطور

إلى متى يادمعة !!

اقطعي حبل أفكارك..


فقد قرب وقت الفجر...

موفقين جميعاً...


دمعة ..

----------


## همس الصمت

أتوق لروح تحتضن روحي
 في هذه اللحظات لتجعلها تشعر بالامان ..

----------


## همس الصمت

أحتاجكِ معي أيتها الروح الطاهرة
لتخففي على روحي التائهة
أريدكِ الان لتمسحي على قلبي
لتشدي على جسدي
لتخففي ألمي
لتحتضني شوقي وحزني ..
لاترحلي فأنا بأشد الحاجة لقربك
فابقي بقربي فقلبي لقربك يحتاج دااااااااااااااااااائماً ..
أحبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــكِ
يامن تمتكلي تلك الروح الطاهرة
أحبـــــــــــــــــــــــكِ ...
هذا هو همس صمتي من بين جدران الاحزان والوحده ..

----------


## فرح

اتمنى في هذه الحظات ان تنتهي معناتي ، 
وابعثرها وادعها كرماااد يتطاير في الهواء
وانسى ان يوم بكتي عيني ..

----------


## اسير الهوى

عجباً حواء..

فأنت وبقلبك الرقيق..

..

...

.....

........

.....

...

..

من أذللتي آدم..

----------


## اسير الهوى

*اقسمت ماابكي لكن دموعي ماتفارقني*

----------


## فرح

في ليله من ليالي الخريف،،
شعور لالاالم ودمع كثيف ،
قلت في قلبي ياله من شعور سخيف
لكن القدر من طبعه غدر الضعيف
قتل احلامي آآآآه ياله من زمان مخيف

----------


## اسير الهوى

*وابتسمت وجفوني تسدل استار حزني*

----------


## طائر أيلول

*بداية ونهاية تلك هي خطوط كل رواية*
*لكن الحب قصة ورواية مالها أي نهاية*

*لها بس بداية..!!*

----------


## اسير الهوى

في ذمة الله روحي

حلقي

وفارقي هذا الجسد الجحود

فماعاد له قيمة

----------


## طائر أيلول

*يا حبي الأولى شلون عنك أتحول*
*مرت سنين وأيام وأنا منك ما نام*

*أحاول أنساك وعيش على ذكراك*
*لكن نبضي و حبي ما يوم ينساك*

----------


## أُخرىْ

,
,

شُكراً لأنك إختصرت إنتظاراتي,,
وأخبرتني أنك لن تأتي أبداً

----------


## هذيان

> عجباً حواء..
> 
> فأنت وبقلبك الرقيق.. 
> .. 
> ... 
> ..... 
> ........ 
> ..... 
> ... 
> ...



 
عجبا آدم
أنت وبقسوتك
تمتلك قلب حواء الرقيقهذيان

----------


## هذيان

السلام عليكم
اليوم بأذن الله سأسافر للحج
أسألكم براءة الذمة
وأتمنى أن أكون من الذين أستأنستوا وجودهم
أنشاء الله أعود إليكم بالعود الأحمد والاجمل
سأشتاقكم كثيرا
إلى اللقاءهذيان

----------


## اسير الهوى

> السلام عليكم
> 
> اليوم بأذن الله سأسافر للحج
> أسألكم براءة الذمة
> وأتمنى أن أكون من الذين أستأنستوا وجودهم
> أنشاء الله أعود إليكم بالعود الأحمد والاجمل
> سأشتاقكم كثيرا
> إلى اللقاء
> هذيان



 
موفقة هذيان

رافقتكم السلامة

حج مبرور وسعي مشكور

عسى ان يكون لنا نصيب من دعائك

لتكوني بخير حجية

----------


## اسير الهوى

> عجبا آدم
> أنت وبقسوتك
> تمتلك قلب حواء الرقيق
> هذيان



 
وعجباً حواء

بقلبك الرقيق

...

..

.

سحقتي قلب آدم..

----------


## شمعة الوادي

عجبا لم أتخيل يوم من الايام أن يطول السؤال عني
ولم أتخيل أن تكون بعيدا عني
ولم أتخيل تريد الابتعاد
                   كم خطوة أبتعدت
وكم خطوة صارعت قلبك
بعيدا عني الى اين والى اين اذهب انا
هل اصارع الحياة وحدي
اما ماذا ياترى
الالم ترجع والاحزان كذلك
فراقكم صعب علي
متى الرجوع يااحبتي
اني انتظركم وكل امل  بانكم ستكونوا جنبي الى الابد

----------


## أُخرىْ

> السلام عليكم
> 
> اليوم بأذن الله سأسافر للحج
> أسألكم براءة الذمة
> وأتمنى أن أكون من الذين أستأنستوا وجودهم
> أنشاء الله أعود إليكم بالعود الأحمد والاجمل
> سأشتاقكم كثيرا
> إلى اللقاء 
> هذيان



 
حج مبروك وسعي مشكور,,
نسألك الدعاء أخيتي,,
وهنيئاً لكِ,,

سنفتقدك,,

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

> السلام عليكم
> 
> اليوم بأذن الله سأسافر للحج
> أسألكم براءة الذمة
> وأتمنى أن أكون من الذين أستأنستوا وجودهم
> أنشاء الله أعود إليكم بالعود الأحمد والاجمل
> سأشتاقكم كثيرا
> إلى اللقاء
> هذيان



 
حجاً مبروراً و سعياً مشكورا

لا تنسينا من صالِح الدُعاء يا هذيان

----------


## فرح

هذيان،،،
قلدناك الدعاء والزياره 
وحج مبروروسعيا مشكور وذنبا مغفور 
لاتنسينا من الدعاااااااء
..........................
نفسي اكون مثل الطير ولي جناحين 
وعرج على سيدي ومولاي الحسين 
واقصدبعدها الى سيدي قطيع الكفين 
واذرف الدمع عنده وازوره مع الزائرين 
يالرايح الى مولاي بلغه سلامي والتحيه 
زووووره وقبل اعتابه وندبه صبح ومسيه 
اعذرووا قلمي فالكلمااات والحرووف مهزووووزه 
لكنها تمنيات والقلب يتمنى ان يكون مع الزائرين هذه الايام 
ربي يكتبا في صالح اعمالهم قلوبنا في شووووق الى تلك الاضرحه المقدسه 
رزقنا الله واياكم الوصول والزياره متى يامولاي ياغريب كربلاء 
دمعي لك جاري لالااجل مثوبة لكنما عيني لاجلك باكيه 
بكاك قلبي قبل عيني ولباك قلبي قبل لساني 
ياسيدي ياعزيز الزهراء ..
عليكم مني سلام الله ابدمابقيت وبقي الليل والنهار

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

{ فاقد الإحساس / ما يعطي القليل
وإن عطيته إحساس قلبك ؟ يقتِلَهــ !!

هذيان 
قلدناك الدعاء والزيارة 
ولا تنسينا من الدعااء 
تحياااتي

----------


## نُون

هذيان ،،
اشتاقكِ جداً ..
و افتقدكِ كثيراً ،،

كوني بخير عزيزتي ..
رافتكم السلامة ،،

----------


## دمعة على السطور

غاليتي هذيان..

قلدناك الدعاء والزيارة..
وتروحي وترجعي بالسلامة يارب..






مهلاً...

توقفي ياعقارباً لزمني....

عند هذه اللحظات...

فعند إعلانكِ لبزوغ الفجر...

وطلوع الشمس من جديد..

ستأفل شمسي...


ستأفل عنا لأيام...


فلتكن بعين الله....

حتى تعود...


دمعة على السطور...

----------


## نُون

عمي ، عمتي ، هذيان ، صديقتاي ، احبابي في الله ...
و _ أنتَ _ ،،

قلبي و دعائي معكم جميعاً ..





براءة ،

----------


## أُخرىْ

تعـرفون نقار الخشب..
ترى يعيش في رأسـي,,

رحمتك ياربِ
:|

----------


## فرح

يــازمــــــــاني لاتعاودلـــــي  
بذكرى الاحزان..
آهــــات وجروح البشر 
اريد ان انساااااااااها ...

----------


## نُون

كل مافي الأمر ..
/  أنني /
متُ شوقاً ..



براءة

----------


## نُون

طق ،
طق ،
طق ...
أيها الشوق ،،
هل لي أن [ أستفيقَ ] من موتتي ؟؟

أطلتُ الطرق ..
و ما من مجيب !!!




براءة

----------


## نُون

أفٍ 
لــ....
كل شيءٍ ،،
لا يحتضنكَ ..


براءة

----------


## أُخرىْ

رحلتم..ولم تبللوا اروقتي,,بدموعكم,,
فقط رحلتم بعد أن دفنت معكم أسمائنا وأحلامنا ..لتشهد الارض على براءة صداقتنا..
غابت تلك البقعه,,منذُ عامين عندما أقاموا عليها قصراً,,باهت اللون

:| سؤال للحين في بالي.؟؟

تعتقدون دفنوا اسمائنا اكثر ؟؟..ولا اسمائنا صارت مع الركام :|

----------


## نُون

يا الهي ..
يبدو أنني سأصابُ بمرض العقل ،،،
[ كلما طرق جنونكَ باب ذاكرتي ] ،،

كفَ عن ذلك ..
و إلا..
 أقسمتُ بعدم التراجع عن جنوني  ،،



براءة ..

----------


## نُون

عندما سألتني بالأمس :
إن كنتُ قد أخرجتُ لساني بوجهكَ كما تفعل هذه الأيقونة  :toung:  الآن.؟؟..
أجبتكَ : 
نعم ..
فقلتَ لي :
حالتكِ صعبة !!! 
ماذا تقصد حينها _ لا ادري _
و لكنك كنت صادقاً حينها فحالتي جداً [ صعبة ].. 



براءة

----------


## نُون

عذراً منكم جميعاً ..
يبدو أنني سأدخلُ بحالةٍ هستيرية عما قريب ،،
لذلك ..
سأنسحب من هنا قبل أن أطرد ،، 
و لكن صدقوني [ هو السبب ] ،،، 


براءة

----------


## التوبي

*أخشى من الليلِ الطويل* 
*والنوم قـد أصبح قليل* 
*لا أدري مـاذا صابني* 
*أمسيتُ بالدنيا عليل* 
*أدعو لِي*

----------


## أُخرىْ

ياأجـمــل أحـزاني

لعـيونك أغــلى سلام..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

ياسادتي ...

ياأولياء الله...


صلى الله وسلم عليكم أجمعين...

ولعن الله أعداء الله ظالميكم من الأولين والآخرين إلى قيام يوم الدين...


آمين رب العالمين...


اصفحو عن تقصيري...

في الدفع عنكم...


دمعةٌ لكم هي أنا...

----------


## دمعة على السطور

غطت غمامة سوداء...أرجائي.....


دمعة...

----------


## دمعة على السطور

لستُ أملك تلك القوة التي تتمنينها...


ولاأستطيع أن أتسلح بسلاح عزمك..



سامحيني...



دمعة...

----------


## دمعة على السطور

تتدفق المشاعر...


وتجري الأحاسيس في بحور القلوب...


دمعة...

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

سكنت للصمت اياما بل  واسابيع
سكنت لليأس حتى اصبح الموت هاجسي
سكنت للوحده حتى  باتت تؤنس وحشتي
فقد غاب عني ذلك الحلم
ولم يتحقق بعد ولست اعلم متى يتحقق
هل نفسكم تعرفون ذلك الحلم؟!!!

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

انه حلم التخرج... نعم التخرج الذي  تبدد في السماء الصافيهكما تبدد تلك الرياح  الغيوم لتمنعها من الهطولكم كنت حمقاء بان احلم بتلك اللحظات المفرحه على قلبي وعلى قلب احبتي اه من ذلك الحلم ...ثم...اهكم تمنيت عندما وطئت قدمي   تلك الارض بان تكون صداقتي معها  اربعه اعوام فقط من غير زيادهفي كل مساء وانا احتضن وسادتي كم حلمنا بتلك اللحظهاستلم فيها وثيقه تخرجي بعد اعوام دراسيه طويلهحلمنا بذلك اللباس الاسود المطرز بخيوط بلون الذهب كم حلمت بذلك الشعر وهو مسدول على اكتافي وتتوجه تلك القبعه وكأنه اصبح تاج على راسي حلمت بان استلمها واتي بها لاقبل راسي والدي ووالدتي فاخبرهم هذا بفضلكما وحدكما وبفضل دعائكماولكن توقفت عقارب الزمن لتوقدني على كابوس مزعج فهناك ماسيؤخر تخرجي احسست بالقهر ولم يحس احد ما بمعاناتي فقد كنت لهم ضاحكه ساخره فتلك حالنا مع تلك الدارسه المميته مازال ذلك القهر يؤرقني وتلك الغصات تذبحنيفلما ولماذا ومالسبب والف سؤال وسؤال؟؟!!!ايعقل ان ادخل معهم وابقى وحيده من دونهم؟!!ايعقل ان اراهم باعيني يستلموها وانا انتظر الفرج العبيد؟!!!الذي قد يكون هذا العام وقد يكون لارحماك يارب رحماك.......

----------


## دمعة على السطور

غاليتي ..دمعة ... حقق الله لكِ كل حلم..وليس هذا لوحده...


كوني دوماً متفائلة بكل خير....

فكل الخير بإذن الله أمامكِ...



بإذن الله تعالى...



وبحق محمد وآله الطاهرين....






دعواتي لكِ أخية..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

أوتعلمين...


أنها كانت أقوى مني !!


عجباً ...


دمعة على السطور...

----------


## دمعة على السطور

أيا صفحةً أصبحت محطاً لمشاعري...


تحملي كل ماأُلقيه عليكِ من دموعي ...

اعفي عن كل ماابثه هنا...

من مختلف خلجات قلبي...


فأحتضني افراحي...

وأمسحي على جراحي..


فلم أعد اطيقُ للصمت ...



دمعة...

----------


## همس الصمت

تساقطت دموعي من عيني 
لاني تذكرت بإنه وخلال أقل من شهر سيكون موعد الرحيل
رحيلك يا أغلى من احببت 
ويامن هواه قلبي دون غيره
بعد ايام سيغدوا قلبي وحيداً منكسراً
ليس معه من يطيب خاطرة
وتتالي دمعاتي في التساقط 
ولا أعلم الى متى ....

----------


## فرح

يبهرني ،،جمال وحسن اخلاقك،،تواضعك ،،صبرك حـــيرتني،،في فهم مشاعرككــبريـــــآأآأآءك غموضك حبك وعنادك حيرتني وانا قربك اجمل لحظات عمري وانت قربي لك كل حبي واشواااقي ...فــــــرح وآهات الزمن

----------


## فرح

القلب به اضطراب ...نبضاته تتسارع بالخوف والوجل 
يتساءل ولما كل هذا!!
اجبته ..لابتعادك عنا 
البيت لايطاق بدون وجودك فيه 
اسأل الله ان يحفظك في حلك وترحالك 
ويرجعك بالسلامه

----------


## اسير الهوى

أغيرة هي..

حقيقة ما بت اعقلها..

تنحي..

حتى عن تلك النسمة..

لان لا تلامس عبق خذيك..

اعتقد اني ما بي..

من صنعك..

جنون..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*كلمات بسيطة خطتها أناملي بسرعة فاعذروني على التقصير في قسم أحببته ولا زلت أحبه* 

*قال لي فات الأوان* 
*قلت له أعلم فهذا رأيك*
*ماذا أقول له*
*فهذا مني ليس هذيان*
*فأنا أعلم ماكان وكان*
*عرضت علي شريط ذكريات لم يكن في الحسبان*
*ارحل أو ابقى فمازلت انظر من بين تلك القضبان* 
*ما زلت أنام 00000في نفس المكان*
*لم تتغير000 وأنا لم أتغير000* 
*اسخر واضحك على كلماتي التي أكتبها* 
*فأنا لست من هذا الزمان*

----------


## التوبي

*يا ريشتي لما تكتبين هموما* 
*وكأنكِ هُنا تنثريـن سـمومـا* 
*صبراً على غدر الحياة فإنـهُ* 
*منهُ أبو الأحرار قضى مظلوما*

----------


## فرح

ســأحتفظ بمابقى لي من الامــــــل،،انه ليس مجرد احساسشعور خالج نبضات قلبي ،،وسأكسر قيود الهزيمه ،،بصدق الاصراروقوة العزيمه ...

----------


## نُون

تائهةٌ أجوبُ الطرقات ،،
هل لي أن أرتمي ..
[ بأوطان صدركَ ] ،،،
لأشعر بالإنتماء ...
و أُعصم من الشتات ،،



براءة

----------


## كبرياء

*مشتته بعض الشيء ..* 
*لكنني أقهر صمت طيفك الميت .....!!~*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

هاقد انشطر قلبي إلى شطرين...

شطرٌ في مدينة النبي..

وشطرٌ عند الحسين...


متى تجتمع أشلاءك ياقلبي...





دمعة على السطور..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

حوار مُطول دار بين القلب والعقل... 


ولكن... 

مالنتيجة ؟!!


ومن ستكون له السُلطة على الآخر... 


دمعة على السطور...

----------


## Princess

سعيدة
الى حد الثماله..
وكأنني اطير من الفرح..
الهي لا تغير علينا.. و احفظ من احبهم ويحبونني..

----------


## فرح

اشعر بوحده قاتله ،،
فرااااغ يملئ يومي ،،
ولكنها بعد المسافه بينك وبيني 
وكما عهدتني ان افي بوعدي لك
لكن دموعي هي من خانت بوعدي ،،
انسابت بدوناختياري ،،،
انني في انتظارك وابعث لك سلامي مع اشواقي ...

----------


## نُون

اعانني اللهـ على الفلسفهـ التي تنتظر التهام رأسي الآن ،،
لشمولها لكل شيء ..
سواك ،،




براءة ..

----------


## اسير الهوى

استنزف ذكراك..

لكن..

من غيض قهري..

وكرهي..

وكل احقاد العالم المجنون..

تتجسد في ذكراك..

----------


## أُخرىْ

لستُ في مزاج للثرثرهـ,,,
صدقاً
أحتاج للسكينه,,

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

اويعقل ايها القلب مازلت تعشق؟؟

وبنار الشوق تكتوى؟؟

اولم تمضي سته شهور ؟

مضت سته شهور وانت في نحيب مفج

الم تكتفي بذلك!!!!

الم تاخذ عهدا على نفسك انك ستتوقف؟!!

اذا... لما ارى كل هذا الضعف؟؟!!

لما ارى هذا الشوق وكانه سكين تقطع انياطك ؟!!

لما احس بتلك اللهفه مع كل نبضه من نبضاتك؟؟!!

لما لم تكتفي بما حدث؟؟!!

لما لا تتوقف مع نفسك لحظات لترجع حسبات العام الاخير وتكتفي؟؟

لما زلت مصر على شي هو ليس من ملكك ولن يكون ملك بيوم

اقولها الك اعانك ياقلبي على مانت به ان لم تقتنع الى اليوم

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

لا امان لكم يا اولاد ادم 

ولا امان لكن يابنات حواء

----------


## شمعة الوادي

اااااااااااه
كل يوم نتالم 
وكل يوم نتعب
وكل يوم ندوام
وكل يوم .........الخ
مافكرنا في تغيير سير هالحياة ولو بقليل
كل يوم على نفس الموال
مافكرنا في تغيير ولو جزء قليل
ابي اعرف 
كم شخص مبسوط على هذه الاعمال اليومية الا ماتتغير
لو تتامل نفسك يوميا قبل لا تنام
ماذا تلاحظ
نلاحظ انه لا شي مفيد في هذا اليوم عملته
حتى لو عملنا لكن قليل جدا
اذا 
ماذا تنتظر 
اذهب وغير حياتك اليومية
يوم تقول زهقان ويوم طفشان ويوم ملان ويوم مدري شنو...
ليش طيب احنا كذا
اني اليوم داخلة هنا 
لااغير الروتين الا مليت منه
وماحسيت انه في هذه الفترة انه استفدت اشياء
كنت مهملة جدا
وضيعت وقتي على لا شي
من الان سنبدا 
بما اريد ان يكون من زمان
ساحققه الان 
لا اريد الانتظار اكثر
لقد تعبت من الانتظار
تعبت جدا

----------


## التوبي

*أبدأ حياتك من جديـد* 
*مستبشراً في يوم عيد* 
*أضحـك لنفسك دائما* 
*أظهر بأنك دوم سعيد*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

يامن هي أقرب للقلب من جدرانه..

هوني على نفسكِ حبيبتي...


فكل هم بإذن الله سيزول..


ببركة سادتك محمد وآله الطاهرين...


ياوجهاء عند الله..اشفعوا لنا عند الله...

ياسادتي ياأولياء الله...


صلى الله عليهم أجمعين ولعن الله أعداء الله 


ظالميهم من الأولين والآخرين

إلى قيام يوم الدين


آمين يارب العالمين ..


دمعة على السطور..

----------


## همس الصمت

رحمــــــــــــــــــــاك ربي
ها انا عبدك بين يديك
أتيتك أطلب رحمتك 
هون على قلبي يارباه
أرحم ضعفي وقلة حيلتي
أمسح على قلبي بالصبر برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين ....

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

غداً يومُ العودةِ للوطن

بعدَ ستةِ أشهُرٍ من الغياب

كم أشتاقُك يا أمي .. حدّ الثمالة .. بل و أكثر

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> غداً يومُ العودةِ للوطن
> 
> بعدَ ستةِ أشهُرٍ من الغياب 
> 
> كم أشتاقُك يا أمي .. حدّ الثمالة .. بل و أكثر



 أعادك الله إلى ديارك سالم غانم ...

بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..

لتغترف من دفئ الكفوف..

وتنهل من عطاء ذلك القلب العطوف..





وأنا أشتاقُ لكِ ياأمـــــــــــــي .. :sad2: 


دمعة ..

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

ضاق قلبي من الانتظار
وضاقت اعيني من كثر الدموع 
ومازلت واقفه في قطار الانتظار لعلك تاتي من بعيد
وتاخذني لعالمنا الفريد 
ولكن هيهات ان يحصل المستحيل 
فما عفى عليه الزمان قد ولى وانتهى

----------


## نور الورد

حزني من قرطاس الم

و حبربي دموع  القلب

اذا اجتمعت غصات الحينين  و لوعته


كنت


من ابكاه

جميع  خواطره

اني

احساس

ام  زهرة  رقيقة في بتلابها

كرقاقة قلبي جينما اضم  جميع كلماتي

----------


## Princess

ارفع كفوفي للسما واقول يارب امين
تهدي اللي في بالي وتغير احواله ...  

دكتور احمد.. بالسلامه يارب
جماعة الحجاج في هذا المتصفح.. الله يتقبل ان شالله.. وترجعو بالسلامه<< توها تقرأ الكلام..
براءه.. ولو عزيزتي ..مشاعرك تدخل للصميم نتحسسها بمشاعرنا ونشاركها كل اللحظات.. همسه:جنونك رائع ..

----------


## نُون

.Dr
تعود بالسلامة ، بالتأكيد سيكون عوداً رائعاً ، تختلجُ بلحظاتهـ مشاعرٌ عظمى ،،
اطلقها هنا من بعد الوصول ،،

اميرة ،،
 لا أروع من همسكِ ،، الذي لا يضاهى ..

الجميع ..
صباح الورد ،،

----------


## نُون

هدوء ،
أجواءٌ شتائية باردة ،،

كل من حولي يبتلعُ جمرةً [ لتدفئه ] ،،
وحدي ابتلعُ جمرة [ فراقٍ ] ...
احاول اخمادها بالذكرى ...



..{ اعشقُ مقاومة المرض 
في مثلِ هذا الشتاء ،،
و خصوصاً ..
عندما تكون بعيداً عني ،،
أطلتَ الغياب} ..





براءة ،،

----------


## كبرياء

*لكـ ......}* 
*كل الجنون ...~*
*وسأكتفي بالصمت .......!!!!~*

----------


## أُخرىْ

Dr.
الحنين أُفقْ لاينتهي مادمنا نعيش,,
,
بلا شك
تنتظر تلك اللحضه التي تلمح 
فيها ثغرها الباسم..على أحر من جمر
 :rolleyes: 

أعادك الله اليها سالماً,,

..

----------


## أُخرىْ

تذكر أجمل شئ تعشقهـ..
وإرسم بجانبه أكثر شئ يُقلقكْ
..هل يوجد رابط بين ماتعشق وبين مايُقلقك ؟؟
 :weird:

----------


## التوبي

*معشوقتي بلدي القطيف* 

*أحفظها يأرب يالطيف* 

*أهواهـا لأنها موطني* 

*أقبـّلُ أرضها والرصيف*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

سامحي رجفة نبراتي.... 
اعفي عن صمتي ... 

فبالرغم عني....تنحدر مني الدموع ... 

دمعة على السطور...

----------


## دمعة على السطور

فلتغفو ياقلبي للحظات...

فقط للحظات ..

 
دمعة على السطور..

----------


## كبرياء

*حتى شتآتي ...*
*تبعثر بين يدي ...!*
*وتلكـ الهموم ..}* 
*لن تزول ..* 
*لن تزول ..!*
*ولن تزول ..*

----------


## كبرياء

*أيتهآ الدموع ...}*
*أحرقتي وجنتآي ..~*
*وليت نآرك كآنت فقط على خدي ....!*
*ليتهآ لم تتعدى حدود قلبي ...}*


*سأغآدر ...!*
*يآلسوء النهآيه ..}*
*كالعآده ..!*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

ياحبيبي ياحسين... 
هذه أيام ترويعك... 
أيام تتنحى فيها عن حرم جدك... 


أيام توديعك لجدك وأمك وأخيك... 

اي قلبٍ للزهراء.... 
ايٌ قلبٍ لطفلتكِ العليلة .... 




مأجورين ساداتي.. 
دمعة ...

----------


## دمعة على السطور

إلى أين المسير يامهجة الزهراء...

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

تقليتُ مُكالمةً ليلةَ البارِحه مِن والدتي و سألتني عن توقيتِ وصولِ الطائرة
فأخبرتُها أنني لن أعود بِسبب الإمتحانات و أحسستُ بِحزُنٍ عارِمٍ مِنها لعدمِ عودتي لها
تقطّعت نياطُ قلبي من ألمٍ أحسستهُ في نبرتِها
ففِي الحقيقة أنا عائد دونَ أن يعلمَ أحد _ مفاجئة لهم _ بعدَ طولِ غياب 

تعلّقتُ فيكِ فمِني السلامُ يُلوحُ لكِ
و فِيّ سنينٌ من العُمرِ تَهنا بِنظرتِكِ 
أَمِنٍّي الضلوع تفرّت و ذَابتْ لمغيبِكِ !
فَحُقَّ لنفسي بحُزنِي و فَرْحِي تُصارُ لكِ 
أَ أماهُ يا من تجليتِ نوراً يُضيءُ حياتي
لكِ قادمٌ بقلبِ المتيَّمِ في حُبِكِ

الله يخليش لي يا أغلى أم في الدنيا كلها

----------


## نُون

> تذكر أجمل شئ تعشقهـ..
> وإرسم بجانبه أكثر شئ يُقلقكْ
> ..هل يوجد رابط بين ماتعشق وبين مايُقلقك ؟؟



بسمهـ ...

بالتأكيد ،،
بالنسبةِ إليَ فإن ..
ما أعشقهُ هو أكثر ما يقلقني ،،




براءة ..

----------


## نُون

اجواء الشتاء الباردة ...
تطلق من جسدي شرارات شوقٍ ملتهبة ،،




براءة

----------


## Princess

كنت متعبه بشده..
لأول مرة احس بهذا التعب ..
لازلت اعاني منه..
ولكنه تعب رائع,,
ليت تعبي في كل حين كمثل هذا التعب ..
لا يقدر بثمن ولا يتكرر الا مرة كل عام...

الهي بحق من المي كان لأجله
اسألك الله ان تهبني صبرا حتى حين ..

كنت اتمنى ان تقدري ظرفي هذا وتفهمي وضعي...

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

خلف اسوار الامل سأخبئ يأسي المفقود برجعتك لاحضاني
وخلف نار الشوق سأخبئ دموعي 
 فقط ساكون بين الناس جسدا بلا روح
فروحي فارقت جسدي منذو زمن بعيد

----------


## أُخرىْ

من أين لي ياسيدي تصفو حياتي يوماً وقلبي غارقاً في السيئاتِ,,
بِتْ أعشق سماع هذا المقطع يومياً..
                "  فعلاً,,أحتاج لأن أطفو أنا وقلبي

----------


## التوبي

*عـنـدمـا كانَ يطوف*

*متوسطاً تلك الصفوف*

*وإذا الهاتف ينعاهُ بأن*

*حجك بأرض الطفوف*

*سلام من الله عليه*

----------


## نُون

> تقليتُ مُكالمةً ليلةَ البارِحه مِن والدتي و سألتني عن توقيتِ وصولِ الطائرة
> 
> فأخبرتُها أنني لن أعود بِسبب الإمتحانات و أحسستُ بِحزُنٍ عارِمٍ مِنها لعدمِ عودتي لها
> تقطّعت نياطُ قلبي من ألمٍ أحسستهُ في نبرتِها
> ففِي الحقيقة أنا عائد دونَ أن يعلمَ أحد _ مفاجئة لهم _ بعدَ طولِ غياب 
> 
> تعلّقتُ فيكِ فمِني السلامُ يُلوحُ لكِ
> و فِيّ سنينٌ من العُمرِ تَهنا بِنظرتِكِ 
> أَمِنٍّي الضلوع تفرّت و ذَابتْ لمغيبِكِ !
> ...



.Dr



ترى ماهو طعمُ [ إثارة العبرات ] لدى النساء بالنسبةِ لآدم ،،

أو ..

ماهو طعمُ [ إغاضةِ النساء ] لدى آدم ؟؟..



ألهذا الحد الطعم { لذيذ } !!! ،،،



عجباً لأحفادكَ يا آدم ،،





براءة ..

----------


## كبرياء

*ضآيقه الدنيآ بدونك يآغلآهم ..~*
*ومدري كيف الهم ضآيق وأنـآ ضـآآيق ..!*

----------


## أُخرىْ

Dr.
للقاء طعم آخر حين يكون على غفله
عِشت ْ شعور أختك  عندما فاجئنا اخي
في ذاك العام..بقدومه..

أتعلم أنني توقفت عن التفكير 
5دقائق وربما أكثر 
ولم أستوعب للآن تلك المفاجئه
 :wacko:

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

هاقد بدا الشتاء وبدا معه صرير الاسنان وبرودة الايدي ونحن على الاجهزة طوااااال الليل :toung: 

اووف احد ياخذ عني الزكام تعبني :wacko: 

غيرت موالي مو
تحيااتي للجميع

----------


## Princess

17 سنه.. مضت..
ورغم ذلك..ذكراك يتعبني
وان داريت المي تستفزني الدمعات
رحمك الله يارفيق طفولتي فلا اذكر شيئا منها سوى طيفك..
 وذكرياتنا الحلوه معك..
رحم الله من قرأ الفاتحه لخالي ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اممم

سأقفلك ياقلب...

----------


## دمعة على السطور

من يملك مفاتحك 

فليفتحك...

وسأتنحى جانباً...

----------


## نُون

المللُ ينخرُ حروفي ،


براءة

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اِلـهي ما اَظُنُّكَ تَرُدُّني في حاجَة قَدْ اَفْنَيْتُ عُمْري في طَلَبَها مِنْكَ. 
اِلـهي كيف اَنْقَلِبُ مِنْ عِنْدِكَ بِالَخْيبَةِ مَحْروماً، وَقَدْ كانَ حُسْنُ ظَنّي بِجُودِكَ 
اَنْ تَقْلِبَني بِالنَّجاةِ مَرْحُوماً.

اِلـهي لا َتَرُدَّ حاجَتي، وَلا تُخَيِّبْ طَمَعي، وَلا تَقْطَعْ مِنْكَ رَجائي وَاَمَلي

----------


## فرح

آآآآآآآآه مااقسى هذه الحياه!!
اين اجدمن القى عندها الآمان والاطمئنان
اين اجد حضنك ياامـــــــي!!
اجد نفسي ضائعه 
هذه الايام،،
كلمات بودي لو ابوحها لكِ انتِ 
كي يستريح قلبي ..

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

كلُ دقيقة صمت أعيشها معك ..
هي كـــــ دهرً ..
بالنسبة لي ..
تطرق باب القلب وتنتظر ..




أمنيـــ مجروحه ــــــات
كانت هنا

----------


## التوبي

*أيام فيها الناس تدخل مكة ً* 
*تؤدي فريضة للإله حجة ً* 
*كيف أبي الأحرار غادر أرضها* 
*وأمسي بعـيـداً بسلاح مُهـدّداً*

----------


## همس الصمت

الصمت أرحم في دنيا الكلام ..
سأصمت فالكلام لايجدي في هذه الحياة 
فكلامي ومشاعري باتت تفهم بعكس ما أقصد ..
لذلك الصمت أرحم لـــــي ..
أعشقك أيها الصمت ..

----------


## همسة ألم

ها قد حل الشتاء 
ومازال قلبي منكسر 
ودموعي منهمره,,
ياترى هل ستجمد مع البروده
هل ستنتصر على برد الزمن ؟؟

----------


## همسة ألم

عجباً لك أيها الإنسان 
تفعل أشياء وكانك خالدا
ياترى ماهو شعورك 
وغدا ترى حبيبك داخل حفرة
عميقه ,, مظلمة ,, مخيفة ,, موحشة 
ماهو شعورك عندما تشعر بمرارة فراقه
ماشعورك عندما تدكره ,, عندما يمر في بالك ؟؟

----------


## نُون

ليلةٌ مختلفة ،،
ربما هو شاعرٌ بي في هذه الليلة ،،
لذلك ،،
يرتكبني بعضُ الفرح ،،
و تكسوني نشوى التحليق ،،




براءة ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

قلبي يشتاقُ لكِ أمي... 
أفتقد ابتسامتكِ... 
افتقد... حنانكِ... 

افتقد عطفكِ...ورفقكِ... 
افتقد صحبتكِ... 
افتقدكِ أمي..

وأعشق كل مايذكرني بكِ ...

وإن لم أكن بناسيتكِ..

 
سامحي تقصيري ياكل الحنان ...

أحبــــــــــ أمي ـــــــــــك...

----------


## دمعة على السطور

خذني هناك...


إلى البعيد...



حيثُ أنا وأنت 



وكفى...



دمعة على السطور..

----------


## همس الصمت

أشتاق لكِ غاليتي 
وأتمنى لو أراكِ لحظة واحدة تشبع لهفة قلبي المتولع لرؤياكِ
أتمنى أن نجتمع ونحلق الى هناك 
حيث أنا وأنتِ فقط وليس معنا سوى الله
أنا وأنتِ فقط 
نهمس بتلك الكلمات
ونداعب بعضنا بتلك الضحكات

....

فلتدومي لي بخير ياغاليتي يامن سكنتي قلبي وروحي
وليوفقك الله في كل طريق تمشية ...
دمتِ بخير ..

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

أحتاج إليك 
أشعر بأننا نشترك في نفس المكان
ويجمعنا الزمان
وتفرقنا المشاعر
أحتاج إليك
وأشعر بأن أشواقي تمتلكني أمامك
ومشاعري تغني لك وحدك
لك في القلب عالم ،،
يمتلكه شخص واحد هو أنت 
ومساحة من الحب خضراء مشرقة معك
صحراء قاحلة بدونك
شيء ما يتغير .. !!
بدأنا نعيش وكأننا في عالمين مختلفين
أبحث عن ذلك الوهج في عينيك
فأجد .. صور الماضي
وغياب الحاضر
يؤلمني شعوري 
بأن اللغة المشتركة بيننا 
لم تعد كما كانت .. !!!

أحتاج إليكـ ..
أقولها ألف مرة ..





أمنيـــ مجروحه ـــــات

----------


## نبض قلب

ليتني هناك } ~ .. 
ليتني قربك ياسيدي لأخبرك بكل أوجاعـــي .. 
لاخبرك بكل همومي وأحزاني وكل مايواجهني من متاعب في هذه ِ الحياه ..
علّك تخفف قليلا ًعني 
تعبت من التصبر ..والصبر تعب مني ]  
^___^

----------


## نبض قلب

ليتني طفله ~

أمسك دميتي لآ آبه بأي شيئ حولـــــي سوى لُعبتي }..

----------


## التوبي

*دُعـائها يسـر قـلبـي* 
*ووجدها يشرح لِي صدري* 
*هي وحدها تملك شعوراً* 
*تطفُ على صفحات شعري*

----------


## كبرياء

*كنت أحآول ألملم الدمعهـ ..* 
*لكنهآ طآآآآآحت ...!!!!!*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

في بقعة الأمن...

أمسى مهجة الزهراء مزعوجا


لله قلبٌ ....

لبّى فبات مطروداً


مأجورين..

دمعة..

----------


## أُخرىْ

لاشيءْ يُنهيني,,أكثر من حضوركـ,,
عُذراً منك,,
لستُ هُنـا,,حين تحتاجني,,
..

أحتاج للهـدوء فعلاً ففي داخلي تعيش
 مدينة صارخه,,

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

> .dr
> 
> 
> 
> ترى ماهو طعمُ [ إثارة العبرات ] لدى النساء بالنسبةِ لآدم ،، 
> أو .. 
> ماهو طعمُ [ إغاضةِ النساء ] لدى آدم ؟؟.. 
> 
> 
> ...



 
تسأليني يا حواء عنْ طعمٍ لستُ مِمنْ يهفونْ إليه

لكنِكِ سُرعان ما تقضينَ حُكمِاً بِلذتِه _ فيكِ الخِصامُ و أنتِ الخصمُ و الحكَمُ _


عّذراً فلستُ من أولئك اللذين يعشقونَ ذاكَ الطعمَ اللذي أمقُتُه

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

> Dr.
> للقاء طعم آخر حين يكون على غفله
> عِشت ْ شعور أختك عندما فاجئنا اخي
> في ذاك العام..بقدومه..
> 
> أتعلم أنني توقفت عن التفكير 
> 5دقائق وربما أكثر 
> ولم أستوعب للآن تلك المفاجئه



 

 :toung: 

نعمْ كان اللقاءُ هكذا 

دخولي للبيت كان أثناء إجتماعِهِم على طاولةٍ الطعام

دخلتُ و جلستُ على كُرسيي و الجميع ينظرُ لي بنظرة فيها من العجبِ الكثير  :wacko: 

و حدثَ بعدها ما حدث

شُكراً لكِ بسمه

----------


## فرح

اتمنى لو ابوح بمافي خاطري ولو بكلماااااااات 
قليله ...!!

----------


## almiskeen

سلام الهوى قد كان يشوي ويحرق 
ولا يجدي انسانا اذا هو يعشق 
فإن حنان العشق يقتل صاحبا
بنظرة عين كبده تتمزق
فأفضل ان يبقى بعيدا عن الهوى
وسلى صلات الحب ما دام ينطق
فصدق الفتى أن يعقد الوصل دائما
بعقد قران فهو بالحب يورق

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*عجباً ،،*

*كيف للظالم أن* 
*يهتف رباه* 
*حسبي*

----------


## نُون

كل عام و أنتم أقرب إلى قلبي ..
كل عام و أنتم السعد و الهناء ،،،



إليكم جميعاً ..

----------


## نُون

كل عام و أنت مجنوني ..

كل عام و أنا مجنونتك ،،

كل عام و الجنون :

فراش قلبي ...

و مهد حرفي ،،،






براءة ...

----------


## نُون

> تسأليني يا حواء عنْ طعمٍ لستُ مِمنْ يهفونْ إليه 
> لكنِكِ سُرعان ما تقضينَ حُكمِاً بِلذتِه _ فيكِ الخِصامُ و أنتِ الخصمُ و الحكَمُ _ 
> 
> 
> عّذراً فلستُ من أولئك اللذين يعشقونَ ذاكَ الطعمَ اللذي أمقُتُه



 
عذراً ..
فأنا لم أقصد حينها نسب ذلك الشعور إليك ،، أو العودة به إلى أصوله شغفاً بمعرفة أسبابه !!
كل مافي الأمر أن لحظة غيض مرت بي ،، تشبه إلى حدٍ ما لحظتكَ هذه ،،
لذلك كان أول ما واجهني همسك حينها ...
لم أتمالك نفسي إلا عند ادراكي بأنني أنغضيتُ على همسكَ بكل جرأة ...

معكَ كل الحق ، و لكَ كل العذر ...
و أنا على أمل أن تطعمني بعض العفو ...

أخي أحمد << غداً يومٌ مختلف ، يدعوه الناس بالعيد ، و فيه يتعايدون ،،
فاجعل هديتي فيه صفحكَ عني  ،،
 :amuse:

----------


## دمعة على السطور

أنبؤني أي عيد ٍ هذا ؟!!

دمعة على السطور..

----------


## كبرياء

*مجنونهـ .....|{*
*حين تصآفحت مع همومي ..!*
*فأحبوني ..*
*ولم أطق توآجدهم ...!!!*

----------


## كبرياء

*لم أعد أحتمل ...{*
*أنتظآر أنتزآع الروح ..!*
*فهل للموت طريق أسهل .؟؟!*
*غير الانتظآر ؟!!*

----------


## أُخرىْ

أعلم أن الغياب أصبح عنوان لي 
ولكنني أُعاني مع مرض جهازي اللعين 
وعدم تمكنه من الاتصال بالشبكه البائسه.. :sad2: 
ثُقوا يامن إتخذتم في قلبي مكاناً أنني ورغم الغياب ,, حملتكم في ذاكرتي في كل وقتي ..


Dr .ahmed . >>الف الحمد لله عالسلامه...وقرة الأعين برجوعك

----------


## أُخرىْ

كُل عام وأنتم أسعد..
كل عام وأنتم بالف خير

----------


## فرح

ليش ياعيني البكى ،،
والقلب يكثر بالانين،،،
جاوبني قلبي ..
لاجل روحك وحبك ذاك الثمين ..
بقلبك ساكن حتى لو يبعد بعيـــــــــد..

----------


## همسة ألم

هاقد جائ العيد بدووونك,,
ليس له أي لون أو أي طعم
لربما له لون السواد وله طعم طعم الفراق 
عذرا ياهذا لا اسطيع أن أسميك 
عيداً !!

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

> عذراً ..
> 
> فأنا لم أقصد حينها نسب ذلك الشعور إليك ،، أو العودة به إلى أصوله شغفاً بمعرفة أسبابه !!
> كل مافي الأمر أن لحظة غيض مرت بي ،، تشبه إلى حدٍ ما لحظتكَ هذه ،،
> لذلك كان أول ما واجهني همسك حينها ...
> لم أتمالك نفسي إلا عند ادراكي بأنني أنغضيتُ على همسكَ بكل جرأة ... 
> معكَ كل الحق ، و لكَ كل العذر ...
> و أنا على أمل أن تطعمني بعض العفو ... 
> أخي أحمد << غداً يومٌ مختلف ، يدعوه الناس بالعيد ، و فيه يتعايدون ،،
> فاجعل هديتي فيه صفحكَ عني ،،



براءة ... بناتُ جِنسِكِ يملِكون مِن الإحساس ما لا نمتلِكُهُ نحنُ أبناءُ آدم
و أنتِ مِنهُنّ ذاتُ مشاعرَ غزيرة .. فيها الكِبرياءُ و الحُبُّ يكمُنُ

 لكِ ما أردتِ فأنتِ كأُختي ..

عيدُكِ مُبارك و كلُّ عامٍ و أنتِ بخير  :amuse:

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

> أعلم أن الغياب أصبح عنوان لي 
> ولكنني أُعاني مع مرض جهازي اللعين 
> وعدم تمكنه من الاتصال بالشبكه البائسه..
> ثُقوا يامن إتخذتم في قلبي مكاناً أنني ورغم الغياب ,, حملتكم في ذاكرتي في كل وقتي ..
> 
> 
> Dr .ahmed . >>الف الحمد لله عالسلامه...وقرة الأعين برجوعك



بِرؤيةِ نبيِّك ... شُكراً لكِ بسمه  :amuse:

----------


## نُون

> براءة ... بناتُ جِنسِكِ يملِكون مِن الإحساس ما لا نمتلِكُهُ نحنُ أبناءُ آدم
> 
> و أنتِ مِنهُنّ ذاتُ مشاعرَ غزيرة .. فيها الكِبرياءُ و الحُبُّ يكمُنُ 
> لكِ ما أردتِ فأنتِ كأُختي .. 
> 
> عيدُكِ مُبارك و كلُّ عامٍ و أنتِ بخير



 
أخجلتني جداً ،، يغمرني شيءٌ من الفخر الآن ...
Dr.ahmad
لم أعتقد بأنني أستحقُ كل هذا ...
شكراً على كل شيء ...
 :amuse: 

عيد سعيد ، و كل عام و أنتَ بخير ،،،



براءة  :embarrest:  ،،

----------


## أُخرىْ

لِكُل مَنْ كَانْ هُناْ..وسيكونْ
لِكُل من قَرأ { بـسمهْ .. قبلْ أنْ يقرأٌ ماكتبتْ
لِكُل من قرأْ حرفيْ بقلبهْ
وعانق أحزانيْ ..كما عانقْ أفراحـيْ
لِكُل من سكنتْ فيْ زواياهمْ..
كُل عــام وأنتم بخير..كُل عام وأنا أُحبكم أكثر..
 :embarrest: 
وعيدكمْ مبارك..

----------


## نُون

> لِكُل مَنْ كَانْ هُناْ..وسيكونْ
> لِكُل من قَرأ { بـسمهْ .. قبلْ أنْ يقرأٌ ماكتبتْ
> لِكُل من قرأْ حرفيْ بقلبهْ
> وعانق أحزانيْ ..كما عانقْ أفراحـيْ
> لِكُل من سكنتْ فيْ زواياهمْ..
> كُل عــام وأنتم بخير..كُل عام وأنا أُحبكم أكثر..
> 
> وعيدكمْ مبارك..



لا تزال تسبيحة { .. الحمد للهـ .. تتلبسني 
لأنهـ ،،
رزقني { .. طهر روحكِ ،،
و { .. أمكنني من معانقة حرفكِ ،، 
كل الفخر بمعرفتكِ ...  :amuse:  

براءة ،،

----------


## فرح

> لِكُل مَنْ كَانْ هُناْ..وسيكونْ
> لِكُل من قَرأ { بـسمهْ .. قبلْ أنْ يقرأٌ ماكتبتْ
> لِكُل من قرأْ حرفيْ بقلبهْ
> وعانق أحزانيْ ..كما عانقْ أفراحـيْ
> لِكُل من سكنتْ فيْ زواياهمْ..
> كُل عــام وأنتم بخير..كُل عام وأنا أُحبكم أكثر..
> 
> وعيدكمْ مبارك..



 بسوووومه حبيبتي 
كــــــــل عااام وانت بألف خير 
وينعادعليك بالسعاده والمحبه دوووم

----------


## كبرياء

*لطفآآآآ ...~* 
*أسمح لي أن أرتشف الجنون* 
*بحضرة غرورك ....!*

----------


## فرح

يازمــــــــن ...كــااافي قهر ،،
واتمنى انام مرتاحه مثل كل البشر،،
يــااارب كيف انام ووســـــــــاادتي كلها حزن والم وقهر ،،
تكفى طلبتك يازمــــــــن ...
فرح

----------


## دمعة على السطور

أياقُراء السطور... 
لطفاً ..

ألتمسوا نبض السطور...

 

ففيها كل المودة والدعوات لكم ... 

في هذه الليلة... 


كل عام وأنتم أخوة أعزاء.. 

كل عام وأنتم تلازمون الروح... 

كل عام وأنا بينكم سعيدة... 


جعل الله أيامكم أفراح ومسرات .. 

بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين...

----------


## دمعة على السطور

عيدي يفتقر للحنان... 
ينقصه الدفئ... 

في ليالي الشتاء القاسية... 
انتظر دفئ حضنكِ... 


ياأمي.... 




هنا... 
ومن أقصى البعيد.. 

أناديكِ... 
وأهمس في أذنكِ... 
نعم ... 

لأني..أيقنتُ  

أنه ... 

عمر المسافات... 

لن تكون حداً فاصلاً بيننا  


عيدي يبحثُ عن العيد.... 

فأنتِ هي عيدي... 

نبض قلبك هو أجمل أعيادي... 





كل عام وأنتي بكل خير... 
كل عام وانتي كل الخير... 

كل عام وأنا تحت ظلك... 

بإذن المولى العلي...

----------


## نُون

دموووعهـ ..

كل القلوب تشتاق همسكِ ..
عندما { تتقنين حديث شوق يتناول أطراف الأم ...

كل عام و أنتِ الخير ،
و الجود ..
و المنهل ،،





براءة

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> دموووعهـ ..
> 
> كل القلوب تشتاق همسكِ ..
> عندما { تتقنين حديث شوق يتناول أطراف الأم ... 
> كل عام و أنتِ الخير ،
> و الجود ..
> و المنهل ،، 
> 
> 
> ...



 براءة ..

أنا هي من تشتاق لبحر جودك..


وغفير عطاءك...

وسحر أسلوبك الجذاب...

كل عام وأنتِ أخت قريبة لجدران الفؤاد...

فلي كل الفخر بأخوتك...

ولي كل الشرف ..بإطراءك...

فليتمد لكِ مدا...


 كلاً من شكري وامتناني مع مودتي ...

كوني دوماً هنا...


فنحنُ جميعاً متابعين لنزفكِ الراقي الحساس ...


وكوني سعيدة دوماً...

بكل ماتحوي هذه الحياة من سعادة... :rolleyes: 

عين الله ترعاكِ ..

----------


## كبرياء

*الألمـ ...~*
*في حضرة الموت ...*
*يذبح ....!!!*

----------


## نُون

عندما تكومت غيوم حبي ،،
لم أستطع { حبسها ..
اضطرت حينها أن تمارس الهطول { بشغف ،،،
[ ليس لإيقاظ احاسيسك ..
و إنما ..
[ لحاجةٍ بصدري ،،





براءة ،،

----------


## كبرياء

*حتى الثمآلهـ ...~*
*أعـشق ..!*
*يآلهـ من إعتـرآف ..}*
*سأختبئ ..!!!*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

إذا كان هناك شيئ يُميز هذا العيد...




ويُخلّف بسمة على صفحات وجهي ...



وفرح يغمر جدران قلبي





فهو وجودكِ في حياتي...




ودنوكِ من القلب...




ورفقتكِ للروح...




كل عام وأنتِ مُلازمة لحنايا الروح...




مُعانقة لزوايا القلب...




بطيبة قلبكِ..ونقاء روحك...





كوني دوماً بالقرب من دمعة ...




إهداء إلى صديقتي الحبيبة..ش ــوق المح ــبة...





للعيد طعم آخر...


أستشعره وأنا بالقرب منكِ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

لروحكِ الطيبة ..



ولقلبكِ الطاهر...



تبتسم روحي في هذا العيد...



سعيدة لاحتضانكِ بين الضلوع...




والنفس تستبشر لترى سعادتك...




فكوني دوماً سعيدة غاليتي ..


أبقاكِ الله..



أختاً قريبةً لدمعة...




كل عام وانتي بكل الخير...



وأيامك كلها أعياد يارب...



بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين...





إهداء إلى صديقتي الحبيبة: همس الصمت..

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

سألت الطير بألحانه ..
وسألت القلب بآهآته ..
عن أجمل هدية أهديها لحبي وأعطيها .. ؟؟
فتكلم القلب وعبر عن أشواق قوية ..
يهديها لهُ بنفس بريه ..
فهو البرد والشتاء ..
وهو الشمس والدفا ..
وهو القلب الذي يهواه وما عرف يوماً جفاه ..

أنا التي في حبهُ هوى وميلاد ..
وما قلته في وصفه لا يُعاد ..!!

أنا لهُ طيرً مهاجر ..
أنا الماضي وأنا الحاضر ..

هديتك لي رضاك ..
وهديتي لك .. عمري فداك

{{ وكلُ عيد وأنت بخير }}


أمنيـــ مجروحه ـــــــات

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أخجلتني دمعة بهذه الكلمات
وأنا أيضاً غاليتي سعيدة جداً بهذه المعرفة المشرفة
التي أسعدت حياتي وقلبي
 فأنتِ أخت الكل يتمنى مصاحبتها والسير معها
وأحتضانها بين الضلوع
فالقلب يسعد بتواجدك بين حناياه ..
الحمدلله على مشيئته  التي جمعت بيننا ..
دمتِ لي أختنا مابين ضلوعي ..
موفقة غاليتي دااااااااااااائماً ..

----------


## كبرياء

*~ جنــون من سكـون ...!*
*في سكـون الجنـوون ....}|*
*ليتني أعلم مآ النهآيه ..!!*

----------


## شوق المحبة

> إذا كان هناك شيئ يُميز هذا العيد... 
> 
> 
> 
> ويُخلّف بسمة على صفحات وجهي ... 
> 
> 
> وفرح يغمر جدران قلبي 
> 
> ...



 
دمـ ع ـتي ،، أيتها القريبه من القلب دائــماً .. 

قد تـ ح ـتارُ النفس عن وص ـف ماتُـ خ ـبئ بين خُ ــلجاتها .. 

وتارةً ،، تـ خ ـجل من البوح والكـ ش ـف بـ ح ـقيقة مـ ش ـاعرها .. 

،، فقــط ،، 

كوني مُـتيقنه بإس ـتحواذكِ مكانةً في قلبي .. 

فالروح ،، تـ س ـعد وتبتهج لتواج ـدها مـ ع ـكِ .. 

ج ــل شُ ــكري للباري ،، 

للإلتقــاء أرواح ــنا في مـ ح ـبته .. 

.. 
.. 

كل ع ــام وأنتي سـ ع ـيده ،، وَ قريبه من ش ـوووق ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

همس الصمت..

شـوق المحبة...



دمتم نجمات تسطع في سماء حياتي 

فتضيئها ...



دمتم أحبة للفؤاد دوماً ...

أختكم المحبة ...

دمعة ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اكرهكِ

أيتها الدموع...


واكره انتصاركِ على قلبي..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

لم أرى معلماً من معالم العيد ... 

أفي حلمٍ بتُ أعيش !! 

أم هل سكنتُ في معزلٍ عن البشر ؟!!

----------


## أُخرىْ

كم إشتاقت أصابعي لحمـل تلك " الدوخـله "
آآه يــاأيـام الطفـوله,, ليتكِ تعودين..

..
,,<< لم أجعـل تلك الرغبه تخمد في داخلي,,
فكررت الطفوله وبالذات في هذا اليوم,,وأنشدت الأنشوده
 وقذفت الدوخله في البحر :)..وفي عينيّ كانت تبتسم ألف طِفله,,

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اممم

قبل شهور ...


قيل لي أن هناك عيداً...


لم أتطلع له...


لعلي كُنت ارتدي نظارة سوداء...




وعند إذن ..


وعدتُ قلبي أن احتفل معه بعيد آخر...


وخلعتُ ماارتديته من سواد...



ولكن ....


..................................................  عيدي لازال يبحث عن العيد..




أريد أن أتنفس الصعداااء...


فهل لي من منفذ ؟!!!






عذراً...ومن ثم عذراً....

واتبعه بعذر...




لكل ضيق ينتاب من يقرأ سطوري في يوم عيده ..


ولكن باتت هذه الصفحة متنفس لي...










كفاكِ يادمعة....  كفى 



معذرة...

----------


## كبرياء

*لآ أعلمـ .....!*
*مالذي قد يحدث أكثر ممآ حدث ..{* 
*ومآهي نهآية تلكـ الأسطوره ..!*
*آآه من جنون ..*
*يروق لي بجنون ..!*

----------


## أُخرىْ

وأُكرر في كُل عـام إهزوجهـ..كانت تجمعني بعالم آخـر
عالم تندثر بين طياته..شـقـاوة وبراءة وحِلم طِفله..
..طفله..كانت تعشق الشمس..لأنها أشرقت للترافقها
في توديع أغلى الذكريات
,,
تَمنيت أن تكونا معنا في هذا العيد..:(
إخـوتي الله يرجعكم بالسلامه
وعيدكم مبارك..

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

أي عيد .. هذا بدونك حبيبي 
أتراهُ عيد .. ككلُ الأعياد ؟؟!!
أم هو بيومً يشبه ذاك العيد .. الذي كنت فيه بجانبي ؟؟
أبداً فهذا ليس بعيد .. !!
ما دمت حبيبي عن أحضاني بعيداً ..
فعيدي هو رؤياك بجانبي وبقربي ..
كم أشتااااقك حبيبي ..
وأنتظرُ لحظة لقاك ..
وعندها فقط سيكون يوم عيدي .. 
{ حبيبي كم لك أشتاق } 



أمنيــ مجروحه ـــــــات
كانت هنا

----------


## فرح

سيدي خذ بيدي ،،فكلي شووق ان اكون مع الزائرين
مولاي،،ارحم هذه العبرات ...

----------


## نبض قلب

إشتقتٌ لكِ يآكل آلحنآن آنتِ}~
لآطع ــم للع ــيد بدون وجود الأحبآب ][

----------


## كبرياء

*سأنتظر ..!*
*وأنتظر ..!*
*وأنتظر ..~*
*ولآ أدري مآهي نهآية تكرآر الأحرف.!!*
*لربمآ كآن رحيلي من هنآ أفضل ..~*

----------


## نبض قلب

ليتني طفلة أحمــل دميتي بكــل سع ــآده ولآآبه بمآ يج ــول حولي ..

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

ليتني أملكُ قلباً آخر ..
حبيبي ..
لأستطيع أن أحبك ..
الحب الذي أرضاهُ لك ..
فقلبي وما يحويه ..
لك من مشاعر حُب ..
لا تكفيك ولا تُعطيك حقك ..
فأنت تستحق ..
أكثر وأكثر ..
من ذلك بكثير ..
..
..
فليتني  
أملك قلباً آخر .. !!


أمنيـــــ مجروحه ـــــــات 
كانت هنا

----------


## نُون

*جنوني**..*
*هذياني**،،*
*و بضعٌ من* *أحلامي**..*
*_* *كل أؤلئك**_*
*تقوقع* *في صدري**،،*
*ك**جنينٍ* *في بطن أمه ،،*
*يأبي* *الخروج إلى عالم* *غير**عالمه ،،* 



*براءة*

----------


## كبرياء

*~ فلصفعني أحدكمـ ...!*
*أود أن أعـود كمـآ كنت ..~*
*فقد أرهقني الجنون ..}*
*أود أن أعـود ..*
*صدقيني..{*

----------


## Princess

بقربكم
استشعر السعاده..
لاعجب انكم صفوة القلب واحبابه..
لا حرمني الهي منكم
ودمتم لي

----------


## دمعة على السطور

يخفق القلب...

وتتسارع نبضاته...


لعلمه بدنو قدومكِ....



شوقي لكِ لاحدود له ...


فليحفظك الرب ..

----------


## أُخرىْ

سيـعـود وشـوقه يسبقه,,ليستوطننا مجدداً
وقـلوبـنا  ستظل وطن ينتظر عودته,,

,,
لاأعلم لما تواجدت هُنا رُغم إنشغالي..
رُبما لأنه سيعود في يوم زاخر بكُل إنشغالاتي,,
..

الله المعين,,



في يوم الثلاثاء القادم سيعـود إحدى إخوتي من الغربه,,
  :rolleyes: 
..

والآخـر رجـوعه سيكون في فترة الصيف ..!!  :sad2:

----------


## دمعة على السطور

العزيزة بسمة..

حفظ الله لكِ كل غالي...

وأعادهم لكِ بصحة وسلامة..

بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..

موفقة دوماً بإذن الله تعالى..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد


وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..



ارتدى قلبي كل أشواقه...


وتحلى بحلي أفراحه...




سأنظر للأفق..


منتظرة بزوغ شمسي ...



منتظرة نور منزلي...


/

\

/


استميحكم عذراً أجمعين على هذه الضجة..

وهذا البحر من الدموع الذي قد ملأته بأحرفي الماضية ....


وأقف مُغلفة شكري بإخائي 


لكل قلب كبير طاهر...


واسي قلبي الصغير...



اسأل الله ألا يفرق بينكم وبين من تحبون..


بحق حبيبه المصطفى محمد وآله الطاهرين..



صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم أجمعين...


دمتم سعداء... ببركة محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين...



وبولاية أمير المؤمنين...



موفقين جميعاً احبتي....

أختكم المحبة...

دمعة ....

----------


## نُون

بسمهـ ..

استشعر طعم فرحتكِ لأنني سبق و جربتها ،،
مع أحد اخوتي .. 
شعور رائع ، تختلجُ بأحضانه اختلاجات عدة :
لا أتقن عدها أو حتى التعرف عليها ،،،


أعاد الله الجميع إلى أوطان القلوب ...
تحياتي عزيزتي ..

----------


## Princess

في صحراء المشاعر...

حملتني اوهامي..
ولدتني امالي..
ارضعتني احلامي..
ثكلتني الآمي..

..و كل من كان مثلي يعاني.. 
اراه ينعاني!!

----------


## كبرياء

*أتمنى ...* 
*أن ترتسمـ البسمهـ على شفآة طآهرهـ ..~* 
*بحق الصلآة على محمد وآل محمد ..}*
*... أنـآ هنـآ ..~* 
*أنتظر ..!*

----------


## نُون

أعشقكَ كثيراً 
عندما تغيب ،،
و لكنني ،،
أكرهك أكثر 
عندما تحضر ..


يبدو أنني عقلتُ قليلاً ..
لا !!!
لا يمكن ..
سأذهبُ للبحثِ عن دواء الجنون  ،،





براءة

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

> غداً يومُ العودةِ للوطن
> 
> 
> بعدَ ستةِ أشهُرٍ من الغياب 
> 
> كم أشتاقُك يا أمي .. حدّ الثمالة .. بل و أكثر



 
أخي : Dr.Ahmed
كلماتك هذه جعلتني أتنهد تنهيدة مؤلمة جداً
لأنها لامست جروح قلبي 
المتعب
فأنا أيضاً أشتاااااق كثيراً
لذلك الوجه البريء
وتلك الروح النقية

موفق دائماً
وأهلاً بك بين أحضان والدتك الغالية
وبين أحبابك
دمت في رعاية الرحمن وحفظه

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

أميري ..
هل ياتُرى ؟؟؟
يوجد مثلك في هذه الحياة .. !!!
بالطبع لا وألف لا ..
فأنت شخصً لا يتكرر ..
أبــــــــــــــــــــداً ..



أمنيــــ مجروحه ــــــات
كانت هنا

----------


## همس الصمت

أسبوعان فقط
وسترحلين إلى هُناك
لتتركيني هُنا وحيدة ليس معي الا الذكريات..
محبتك دائماً ..
همس الصمت ...

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد 

وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...


سعادتي لاتحدها الحروف...
 

مشاعري لاتصفها الكلمات... 


نبضاتي لاتُقاس بمقياس.. 


عادت شمس حياتي... 
لتشرق في سماء البيت .. 

وتدفئ قلوبنا من برد الشتاء...

 
 كأنني في حلم ولاأريد الاستيقاظ منه...

ياإلهي...



حمداً لك ياربي .. 


حمداً كثيراً... 



كما يجب لجلال وجهك أن يحمد... 


ياسادتي....

----------


## فرح

> اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد
> 
> 
> وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم... 
> 
> سعادتي لاتحدها الحروف... 
> 
> 
> مشاعري لاتصفها الكلمات... 
> ...



 حبيبتي دمــــــــــوووع
الف الحمدلله ع السلامه 
وقرة الاعين ياعمري 
وسلامي الحار واشواقي تبلغيها الى اغلى الحبايب 
لاتزان الدار الابأهلها ..
عساءه دوووم هالفرح والسعااده ياااعمري ينور طريقك

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

> اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد
> 
> 
> وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم... 
> 
> سعادتي لاتحدها الحروف... 
> 
> 
> مشاعري لاتصفها الكلمات... 
> ...



 
دموعه حبيبتي
الحمد لله على سلامة الوالده الحنون
وقرت عينك ياغاليه
والله يديمها نور في حياتك 
الله يجعله حج مبرور وذنب مغفور إن شاء الله
و سلام حااااار مني للوالده 
دمتي في رعاية الباري عز وجل
في أمان الله








أمنيـــــ مجروحه ـــــــات

----------


## هذيان

عدت وأنشاء الله العود أجمل
أسير الهوى
بسمه
دكتور أحمد
فرح
عوامية صفوانية
براءة من الحب
دمعة على السطور
شكرا لكم جميعا لم أنساكم من الدعاء للحظة
أسير الهوى مقبولة منك حجيههذيان

----------


## نبض قلب

سع ـــــــآده تغمر القلب لوجودك ِ قربي يآأمآه ..

دومــــــي دوما ً بقربي ..

أحبك ِ أمي

----------


## أُخرىْ

هذيان..

تقبل الله أعمالكم..
والحمد لله عالسلامه..

----------


## فرح

اقبل واقبلت معه الابتسامه ،،
الشوووق يسبقني لمقدمه ،،
نبضات قلبي تسبق خطواتي اليه
شعور غريب ممزوج بالفرح والشوق ،،
سعاده لااستطيع ان اصفها!
عانقته بشده وكأن الشوق سلب مني الحياء!
وجوده يشعرني بالآمان ،،
قلبه ذا عطاء يفيض بالحنان 
قلبه يحمل اجمل معاني الحب 
ربي لايحرمني منك يالغالي ..

----------


## التوبي

*متروك وهم ما علموني* 
*ظليت ضائع في شجوني* 
*الحزن سكن في القلب حتى* 
*كادت تُغادرني عيوني*

----------


## مرسال الغــلا

كل كلمات العالم لاتعبر عما ينتابني في هذا اليوم من السعادة

----------


## دمعة على السطور

احبتي..





فرح..



أمنيات مجروحة..




كبرياء..



والجميع هنا..


ربي يسلمكم ويخليكم يارب..

وبشوفة نبيكم تقر أعينكم إن شاء الله..



والله فرحتو قلبي بكلامكم..

ربي يخليكم لي..ولايحرمني منكم ياااااااارب


دمتم احبتي بكل خير ونجاح..


بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..



موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..

دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

{.. ارتسمت في وجهي علامات الابتسامه الحلوه البريئه ^_^

لرجوع حجاج منتدانا وعلى رأسهم أمنااا الغاليه الحنونه 
 أم دمعة على السطور و نبض قلب والحمد لله على سلامتها وتقبل الله منها صالح الاعمال وقرت عينكم بشوفت الغاليييين وبلغوا لها سلامي :)
و رجوع الحاجه الغاليه للدموع احساس و هذيان و علي pt و همس الحبيب 
والحمد لله على سلامتكم أجمعين وقرة عينكم وتقبل الله 
والله يرجع حبايبنااااا الحجاج

----------


## دمعة على السطور

عوامية صفوانية ياحبيبة قلبي انتي.

هذا من طيب أصلك غناتي...

تسلمي لي يارب..

والله يسلم عمرك من كل شر...ياغناتي انتي..

بشوفة نبيك إن شاء الله تقر عينك حبيبتي..

ويوصل سلامك إن شاء الله..

وأنا ابعث لك عميق شكري...

وأصدق دعااااااااااااااااائي..


فرحتي قلبي الله يسعد أيامك يااااارب







/

\

/



اممممم


أود الانتصار على قلبي يوماً...


فهل لي من نجاح؟؟؟

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

> عدت وأنشاء الله العود أجمل



 
أهلاً وسهلاً
بكِ غاليتي : هذيان
الحمد لله على سلامتك
وتقبل الله منكِ
حج مبرور إن شاء الله
دمتي في رعاية الرحمن وحفظه


أمنيـ مجروحه ــــات

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

ما زالت تلك الأفكار ..
تتكسعُ في ذلك الجانب ..
من وجهي ..
وتتركني أتوقف عند حافة الرصيف ..
كلُ الأشياء المتحركة والساكنة ..
تبدو بغير معنى ..
وهذا أنت ترسم القطط المشاكسة ..
خلف الحديقة ..
وأنــــــا أنتــــظر .. !!!
وربما يطــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــول الإنتظار .. !!




أمنيــــ مجروحه ـــــــات

----------


## همسة ألم

قلبي الصغير الضعيف متألم من كثرة جروووحه 
ودمعتي لاتبرأ ولا تخفف من هذه الجروووح 
وأنا حائرة ماذا أصنع له 
لطالما بحثت عن الدواااء ,,, فأضعه عليها فأكتشف
أنه يزيد الجروح عمقا وأتساعا 
لذا توقفت عن البحث و أكتفيت مراقبه ,, متألمة
أناعاجزه تماماً

----------


## كبرياء

*سأغفو وسط متآهة الأحلآمـ ...* 
*فجنونـي يعجبني ..!*

----------


## فرح

الصبر ..كلمه تقال لكن ..
واي صبراَ هـــــــذا!
لم يعد القلب يطيق الصبر 
الصبر ،،مرارة الالم الذي يقطع القلب الى اشلاء 
متناثره هنا وهناك ،،
المـــــي لاحدودله 
لكن يبقى الامـــــل بمن يملى قلبي سعاده ...

----------


## نبض قلب

غاليتي عواميه صفوانيه

سُع ــدت جدا ً لكلامك ِ عزيزتي .. والله من طيبش يالغلا ..

ماقصرتي يارب .. ربي يرزقش زياره بيته الحرام إن شاء الله

تسلم عليش الوالده سلام حاااااااااااااااار 

يعطيش ربي ألف ألف عافيه 

تحياتي
نبوض

----------


## حسااامــ

السلام عليكم

كل عام وانتم بخير

هذي اول مشاركة اليي في منتدى وان شاء الله استفيد ونفيد في منتدى

تحياتي

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

صبري له حدود

والدنيا ضاقت بما رحبت

فضيقها اوسع من رحابتها 

ويبقى الصبر عنوان

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

دمعه
 الحمدالله على سلامه الغاليه

وحج مبرور انشاء الله وتقبل الله اعلمالها


وهذيان 

زيارة مقبوله والحمد الله  ع السلامه

----------


## دمعة على السطور

العزيزة ...دمعة الأحزان...

الله يسلمك ويخليك يالغالية..


الله يتقبل منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال



 بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين...


أسعدتني حروفك... وابتهج قلبي لرؤيتها...

جُل دعواتي بين يديكِ..بأن يسعد الله أيامك...




الغالية هذيان..

حمد لله على السلامة غناتي..

وتقبل الله...


ولك وحشة كبيرة في هالمكان...


موفقين جميعاً...

ومقضية حوائجكم...

----------


## دمعة على السطور

أيا قلبي...

أليس من المفترض أن تكون قيادتكِ بين معصمي...


لما هذا التمرد؟؟؟


دعني اقودك بنفسي....

----------


## فرح

غاليتي هذيان..الحمدلله ع السلامه
وتقبل الله صالح اعمالكم ..
..........
تألمت ..صبرت ..قلبي قاسى مرارة الحياه 
لم القى متنفس لي سوى قلمي فهو الوحيد 
الذي يفهمني ..!

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

وداعاً أرضَ القطيف

بعد إجازةٍ إمتدت لأسبوع عُدنا مِن جديد لـ الأرطُن

عيدٌ سعيدٌ للجميع .. و عودةٌ لكم مُجدداً بعدَ هذهِ الإجازةِ القصيرة  :amuse: 

أجمل التحايا لكلِّ المشاركين عبرَ هذِهِ الصفحة

----------


## دمعة على السطور

أحتاج من يسمعني... 
وإذا وجدته... 
تضيع كلماتي... 
وتتبعثر أحرفي... 
 مالعمل ؟

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

أي جنون ..
هذا الذي ينتابني .. !!
ذاك الذي يعشق إنعكاس وجهك بلا ملامح ..
فوق سراب الماء ..
....
...
.
أمنيــــ مجروحه ـــــات 
كانت هنا

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

لماذا عندما تلوح عيناك في خيالي
ترتسمُ أجمل إبتسامة على شفتي .. !!؟؟
هل لأن عيناك
هي أجمل ما رأيت ؟؟
أم لأن عينـــــــاكـ
هما عشقي
فقد عشقتهم قبل ولادتي بأعوام
ولا زلت
.........

أمنيـــ مجروحه ــــــات

----------


## دمعة على السطور

لاشيئ يستحق....

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

هل هو الشوق ..
أم مــــــاذا .. ؟؟
أم هو الكثير الكثير الكثير من الشوق ..
....
...

أمنيـــ مجروحه ــــــات
كانت هنا

----------


## همس الصمت

رحمــــــــــــــــاك ربي ...
إلى أين الملاذ يا إلهي
إلى من أذهب وأبث حزني وهمي
من يحتضن ضعفي وحاجتي ..
من غيرك ربي ؟؟؟
من ؟؟؟
إلهي ها أنا عبدك اقف بين يديك أطلب عفوك
ورحمتك ...........
أرحمني ربي أرحمني ..
وأمسح على قلبي رباااااااااه ..
... همس الدموع ...

----------


## نُون

سنشرع عما قريب في الخوض ..
بأكوامٍ من الأستجوابات  :wacko:  { الأختبارات ...
[ يا مغيث  :huh: ،،


إن كنتُ ممن يحقُ له الحوز على بعض الدعاء ،،
فإنني ارجوه منكم ،،
 :amuse: 


شكراً لكم ..

----------


## أمل السعادة

*(وحشتني)*

*1/ وحشتني عيونك الحلوة*

*2/ وحشتني ابتسامتك الرائعة*

*3/ وحشتني احضانك الدافئة*

*4/ وحشتني الجلسة معك*

*5/ وحشني قلبك الغالي*

*6/ وحشني كل شي فيك*

*وفي الآخير/ وحشتني بكثر ماخان بي هذا الزمن واكثر*


*مع اطيب تحياتي*

----------


## اسير الهوى

> سنشرع عما قريب في الخوض ..
> 
> بأكوامٍ من الأستجوابات  { الأختبارات ...
> [ يا مغيث ،، 
> 
> إن كنتُ ممن يحقُ له الحوز على بعض الدعاء ،،
> فإنني ارجوه منكم ،،
>  
> 
> ...



دعاء مع بضات القلب

يُسْتَنْزَف علواً للسماء

سائلا الباري

ان يسدد خطاك..

كوني بخير

..................................................  ......اسير

----------


## اسير الهوى

كفى

ورجائي كشف الاقنعة

فكل ماحولي

كذب

خيانة

وحشية

فبعدكِ...

ماعدت اثق بأحد

ولا حتى بنفسي...............

----------


## نُون

> دعاء مع بضات القلب
> 
> يُسْتَنْزَف علواً للسماء 
> سائلا الباري 
> ان يسدد خطاك.. 
> كوني بخير 
> 
> ..................................................  ......اسير



كلي امتنان لـ [ لطيف ] قربكَ الدعائي .. في أوقات الحاجة إليه ،، 
شكراً لكَ بحجم كل شيء ،،

----------


## نُون

... { تحضرني شهوةٌ غريبة ،،
يا الهي ..
كم أتشهى قضمةً من أحد أجزاء قلبك 
[ اممم  :amuse:  ،،


صدقني :
إن أجزمت على ذلك ،
فـلن تستطيع منعي من التهامها ..  :noworry:  } ،،،




براءة ،

----------


## شمعة الوادي

وحشتني صفحتي واجد
والاقلام المخطوطة هنا
وحشتني
عندما نغادر اياماً ونعودا
نرى أن كل شي تغير
كيف نغيب شهور وسنين ماذا يحدث ياترى
الله يعطيكم الصحة والعافية
موفقين أحبتي لكل خير
تحياتوو
شمعة الوادي

----------


## فرح

حــــــرووفــــــــي تــــــــائـــــهــه ..
وحــــــزينه،،
ما اصـــــــعب الحياة،بدون
امــــــــــــل ...
وما اصـــــعب القلب حين يصرخ
بالم والآهاه ولايلقى من يسمعه
ولايشعر بالمه غــــــــــــير
الدمـــــــــوووع...

----------


## التوبي

*إن قضى الحج وجـدوا بالمسـيرِ* 
*وإذا جـبريــل يهـتـف بالغـــديـرِ* 
*يا رسول الله قم في الناس أخطب* 
*مصرحاً في القوم تنصيب ألوزيري*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

أغمض عيني .. 
فأراكـ  .. 
قابعاً تحت جفوني ..
لا تبارح هذا المكان  ..
أبــــــــــــــداً  ..
وكأنكـ  ..
أتخذت منه مسكناً لكـ  ..
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
أميــــــــــري يُسعدني  ..
تواجدكــ  ..
هنــــــــــــا  ..



أمنيـــــ مجروحه ــــــــات
كانت هنا

----------


## اسير الهوى

لنبدء الترحال.. 
ولنحزم كل امتعتنا.. 
ولنذهب للبعيد.. 
لنفارق هذه الحياة 
ولنكون انا........... والماضي..!!!!!

----------


## فرح

تتصارع بداخلي امـــــواااج غريبه،،
من الاحاسيس ..معي كلما ذكرة اسمك ..
روحي عاشقة لك ،،وآي عشقاَ هــــــــذا ،،
جنون من العشق ،،
ابكي واذرف الدموع بالالم والحسره،،
واتمنى ان اكون في مكان انت ساكنا فيه 
وحتى لو خادمه الى تراب وطت اقدامك عليه،،

----------


## هذيان

وحـــــــــــــــــــــــــيدة
لاأعلم مابداخلي
( أقوس ) يداي لأحضن نفسي وأبكي هذيان

----------


## هذيان

عاطفة حواء أتعبتني
تعبة وربيهذيان

----------


## كبرياء

*خـآئفهـ ....!!*
*تجمدت أفكآري .!!!*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

سأقضي الليل بين كومةٍ من الشموع..

دمعة...

----------


## almiskeen

جأت مبرقعة فقلت لها اسفري    عن وجهك القمر المنير الأزهر
قالت اخاف العار قلت لها اقصري  بحوادث الأيام لا تتحيري
كشفت نقاب الحسن عن وجناتها  فتناثر البلور فوق الجوهري
فهممت بقتلها من حبها   كيما     تكون خصيمتي في المحشر
ونكون اول عاشقين تخاصما        يوم البرية عند رب اكبر

----------


## شمعة الوادي

عندما تغلق أعين الجميع
ويهدأ أصحاب المنزل 
ويدهبون لاسترخاء بعد عناء طويل
ويهدأ الجميع للنوم العميق
والاستيقاظ في يوم اخر ويوم جديد يملؤه الحياة والنشاط

----------


## غرام أحباب

أحس بأحساس غريب..
بفقدان شي ثمين...
شي ينقصني ألتفت يمنه ويسرى فلا أجده....
فيارباه أغثني
وحصله لي في الوقت القريب
 :no:

----------


## دمعة على السطور

ليتني هناك ..

لأجدد عهد الولاية تحت قبتك ...


ويكون عهدي باحتضان الضريح ...

وتقبيل العتبات..

اكتبنا من زوارك يامولاي في هذه الأيام..


وارزقنا غديرية.. في العام القادم أجميعن..

موفقين جميعاً..
وكل عام وانتم بكل الخير...شيعة مواليين لأمير المؤمنين..

صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم أجميعن..

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

إلى ربِّكَ وفدتَ

في عُمُرِ الشبابِ

تمنيتُ أن أوري جُثمانكَ و أزُفُّكَ إلى قبرِك ..  :sad2: 



تعجــلت الغيـــاب وكـــلُّ بدرٍ .. عــلى الأسحــارِ يسرعُ للغيــــابِ
 غســلتُكَ بالدمـــوع وليــــتَ دمعـِــي .. يردُ موســداً تحـــتَ التــرابِ

الفاتِحة

----------


## نُون

بعدد أجزاء الثانية ..
.. { الحمدلله على نعمة الولاية ،،


غدير مبارك ..

----------


## اسير الهوى

هاك يدي..

مغلولة للسماء..

تسبقها روحي..

مكبلة الولاء..

وندائي من خافقي يعلو...

 كما ذاك النداء..

علي مولاي..

نداء عشق وإباء..

(اللهم ثبتني على ولايته وزد يقيني فيه يقينا واقض حوائج المؤمنين بحقه انك رحيم كريم)
*كل عام وانتم بمليون خير*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

هل تسمح .. ؟؟
أن أقول أنك دنياي ..
أو نصفها الأجمل ..
فهل تسمح .. !!
أن أقول أنك أبي وأخي وأبني ..
وكلُ شيء يكملُ فرح السنين ..
وأنك أن تفرح ..
تفرح أيامي بك ..
وأنك عمرٌ بهِ أُسعد .. بسعدك
وقد أشقى .. بشقائك
ولا ينكر المرء ..
أنك مرآة عمره ..
فهل ستفرح لذلك .. أم ماذا !!!
وإليك أقول أنك فرحٌ ..
بقربٍ وبعداً وحنين ..
وأنك وردة في حديقة الأيام ..
في كلُ مراحلها ..
فهلا أبتسمت .. 
فأنك السعد كله .. والفرح كله ..
فكن كما أعتدتُ منك ..
فرحاً لأمسي ..
ولغدٍ عوناً مبين ..


أمنيـــ مجروحه ـــــــات
كانت هنا

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

في يوم الغدير
نجدد البيعة للأمير
ونجدد العهد
لك أمامي في اليوم العظيم

" اللهم ثبتنا على ولاية أمير المؤمنين ؛ عليه السلام ؛
~~ كل عام والشيعة بألف خير ~~
[ متباركين ]


أمنيـــ مجروحه ــــــات
كانت هنا

----------


## نُون

..{ أنا ،،
نون النسوة ..
و أعني بــ / نون النسوة / أي :
جمعٌ من النساء ،،
عندما تطرق الحيرة باب قلبك ،،،


براءة

----------


## هذيان

برواز بشكل قلب
فيه صورة لشخص
من السهل أن تنتزع
وتوضع صورة لشخص آخر
هذا قلب جامد
لكن ماذا عن قلب آدم ياآدم 
هل يشبه هذا البرواز ؟؟؟هذيان

----------


## دمعة على السطور

توّج الله على الخلق أمير...
 
فأنارت في جبين الشمس ... غرةٌ للطاهر ...
 

أنت حقاً... لنبي الله ولياً خيرَ نصير.. 


سامح بعثرتي يامولاي... 
متباركين .. ودمتم مواليين.. 

دمعة على السطور...

----------


## دمعة على السطور

إلي حاجة يبو الحسنين

أريدك عني تقضيها

أريد تزيل كل همي


وأريد أحزاني تجليها


يبو الحسنين إلي حاجة 


إجيتك وبكسر خاطر

مو انتي البطل بحنين


وسيفك بالحرب داير


ذو الفقار مامثله

وحده للكفر كاسر


أريده يدخل لصدري


وكل آهاتي يفنيها



يبو الحسنين مو انتي


ألتقصدك هالبشر الألوف


تجيك بمشكلات عظام


وتحل بكرامتك متعوف

إجيت الليلة متعني


يحامي دخيلك بقلب ملهوف


دخيل اقضي لي الحاجة

من أولها لتاليها...

بقلم دمعة ... اقبلها ياسيدي مني...

واقضي حوائجنا جميعاً...

----------


## اسير الهوى

يزعجني ضجيج عقارب ساعتي.. 
علّي سأحطمها.. 
إيــ ـ ـــ ـ ــــــه!!!! 
لكن لِمَ... 
فلا شيء بهذه الحياة يستحق قيمتها.. 
لأَدعها تدق.. 
وسأعقد صداقتي مع عقرب ثوانيها.. 
لنلعب...... لعبة النهاية.. 
أي مَنْ ستنتهي انفاسه قبلاً.. 
انا.. ام هو... 
حتماً هو.. 
وبعدها لألقى غيره لأقتله.. 
فقد تعلمت اجرامي من من هو اقسى.. 
ومن قلبه حجر صادء.. 
لأرتجز هذا الدور فلربما انفع بتقليده.. 
ههه 
إششششششش 
تباً... مالي.... .........................اصبحت هلاوسي بصوت مرتفع...
سأعود لشيء آخر يشغلني

----------


## أُخرىْ

أشتــاق لشئ وربما كُل شي,,

إلا,,هو..

----------


## نُون

أخشى على قلبي ...
السقوط ،،
في زمن مفاجآتك ..



براءة ،،

----------


## أُخرىْ

أحـيان أحس أني وطن../ وأمتلي ناس

----------


## نُون

اممم ،،
أعشقكَ جداً ،،
عندما ..
/ يغيضكَ / جنوني } .. 



براءة

----------


## نُون

لا / تغضب / ،،
أكثر ..
فـ / أنت / تثير ..
ضحكاتي جداً بسبب جنونكَ المفاجئ ،،




براءة

----------


## نُون

ملهمي ،،
كل مافي الأمر أنني ..
احتجتُ لبعضٍ من مشاعرك ،،
فجربتُ البحثَ عنها من وراء ..
إغاضتك ،،
 :amuse: 


ارجوك عزيزي ..
 :embarrest: 
لا تتآكل أكثر .. بسبب جنوني ،،




براءة .

----------


## دمعة على السطور

مازال الضيق يحتوي أضلعي..



لعلمي بضيق يملأ صدرك..



أرجوكِ....



كوني بخير..لأجلي...


فقط من أجل قلبي الخائف على قلبك ...



دعواتي دائماً ابثها لكِ بفرج قريب...



موفقة دائماً عزيزتي...

----------


## أُخرىْ

متعب جـداً أن تقف عند سكة حديديه للقطار طويل جداً
..
وتتمنى أن يتوقف لجزء من الثانيه فقط
..لتُفكر قليلاً..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

براءة..

يالغرابة توارد الخواطر بيننا..


فكلٌ منا في آن واحد تطلب رجاءً من أحدهم...


دعائي لكِ غاليتي... بكل خير..وتوفيق دائم...


دمعة..

----------


## همس الصمت

كنت أنتظر أقتراب
هذه اللحظة بفارغ الصبر
حتى ألتقيكِ وأكحل ناظري
برؤياكِ غاليتي ......
ولكن الظروف دائماً
تكون أقوى مني ومنكِ ..
في كل مرة نتفق
ونتواااااااااااعد
ولكنها في كل مرة 
هي من ينتصر ...

فتباً لتلك الظروف التي تمنعني من رؤياكِ
ولم يتبقى لي معكِ الا أيام قليلة ...

همس الدموع ...

----------


## فرح

تمرعلي لحظات اتمنى فيها ان اكون معك 
وافتح لك قلبي ..
احتاجك ان تكوني قربي ..
كلماتك تريحني ،،انسى الالم ..
ذكرياتنا الحلوه هل ستعود يوما ما 
ام انها اصبحت من الماضي ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

همس...


تجلدي بالصبر عزيزتي ..



واتخذي من قوة المشاعر سلاحاً لكِ...




دعواتي داااائماً ابعثها لكِ...مع النسمااات...


موفقة ..

----------


## أُخرىْ

أحتاج لإصلاح عطب ذاكرتي
اللئيم..

----------


## Princess

غيارى,, تلك قلوب العذارى
سكارى ,, من لهيب الشوق سكارى..
حيارى.. وبالكبرياء تتوارى..
تدعي قوةً و بباطنها.. انهيارا !!

----------


## أُخرىْ

خجلى دموعـي..أمام حضورهـ الكـبير..
إشـتقت للقـائهـ.. حد الـغرق..بكل تفاصيلهـ..
خـيي..الف الحمد لله عالسلامه..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

للحظات..

شعرتُ أن الوحده تغمرني...

----------


## همس الصمت

> همس... 
> 
> تجلدي بالصبر عزيزتي .. 
> 
> 
> واتخذي من قوة المشاعر سلاحاً لكِ... 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 
دمعة 
شكراً لهذه الحرارة في الدعاء من أجلي
فا أنا أعلم بصدقها 
مادمت أعلم بخروجها من قلبكِ الظاهر أوخيتي
أدامكِ الله أختاً قريبة لي في كل حين ..
أختكِ المحبة
همس الصمت ..

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

ياقلبي..
لما كل هذا الشوق
لما كل هذا التفكير
الم تحترق قبلا بنار الشوق واللهفه
لما ضعفك الدائم ولما صمتك
كم اكرهكما 
جعلتم من حياتي شي لايذكر فيها غير الصمت
حتى توجت تفسي ملكة للسكوت

----------


## ورد الياسمين

ذاكراكـ جاثية بصدري

عالقة بذاكرتي

فهل لك أن تنزاح عن مخيلتي..؟!

أريد أن أتنفس..!

----------


## نُون

قلبي ..

ارجوك توقف ،،

سئمتُ الأشياء ،،

----------


## دمعة على السطور

قلبي ينتشي طرباً... 

ويتراقص فرحاً... 

كونو دوماً بالقرب من نبضاته... 
وأصغو لها بتمعن...

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

مشاعر مختلفة 
تعصف بقلبي
ما بين حزنٌ وقلق وتوتر
ودموعً تتساقط بلا توقف
هوني على قلبكِ
فربما تتغير الأوضاع 



أمنيــ مجروحه ـــــات
كانت هنا

----------


## اسير الهوى

لحظة..

جميعا ...اششششششش... سكوت...

هل سمعتم بأنفاسٍ تُألم...

؟؟؟!!!!!
...
..
.
هذا ما أحسه الآن..

----------


## Princess

تبا لكِ يا نفسي..
تبا لك يا خوفي..
فبأسبابكم ها أنا..
ابكي
وارثي
حالة ضعفي..

----------


## اسير الهوى

للصراحة حد كالسكين...

ان لم نحسن استخدامها بوقتها المناسب..
.
.
.
.

تجرحنا اولاً وتدمينا...

----------


## هذيان

لماذا ..
فوق رأس كل رجل بين ( ... ) 
_ عشرون امرأة _ ،،

و فوق رأس كل امرأة بين ( ... )
_ رجلٌ واحد _ ،،، 



هذيان

----------


## هذيان

في الشهيق [ حبي لك ...
في الزفير [ كرهكَ لي ..


هذيان

----------


## أُخرىْ

وعاد النقار ليسكُن  رأسـي..
 :|

----------


## همس الصمت

بين لحظة ولحظة
شعرت بحاجة قلبي إليكِ
.
.
فليتني أقضي الليلة معكِ بين كومة من الشموع
وبين كل شمعة وشمعة 
سأرسم زهور حبي وشوقي
بل وسأخط لكِ بينها كل ما أكنه لكِ في قلبي ..
أحبكِ غاليتي ...

----------


## فرح

ااشتاااق اليك
وروحي وقلبي يعانق ذاك المرقد الطاهر

----------


## دمعة على السطور

أراه قد تحرر من قيوده !! 
وأنحل حبل مشنقته... 

وأتخذ قفصاً مختلف...


ياسادتي...

 
دمعة...

----------


## نُون

اهدأ يا قلبي / قليلاً / ،،
سئمت تنبؤاتك المملة ،،




براءة

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

حياتُنا و حياتُهُن كمسرحيةٍ على خشبةِ المسرح 
نؤدي فيها الأدوار 
ترى منْ يكتِبُ السيناريو و الحِوار ؟! 
نحنُ أم هُنّ

----------


## نُون

سري (...)  نصف مجهول ،،
 زمن البوح به سيكون ساعة احتضاري ..

و لذلك ..
اتشهى الموت بكل جزءٍ من الثانية ،،
في سبيل البوح به ،




براءة

----------


## نُون

> حياتُنا و حياتُهُن كمسرحيةٍ على خشبةِ المسرح
> 
> نؤدي فيها الأدوار 
> ترى منْ يكتِبُ السيناريو و الحِوار ؟! 
> 
> نحنُ أم هُنّ



تمثيلُ الأدوار من سيجيده أكثر ..
نحن أم أنتم ؟؟

ألم تفكر بالإخراج سيكون بيد من ياترى ؟؟

----------


## نُون

لقني ..
شهادة ..{ البراءة ،،
اشتاقها / جداً ،،



براءة ..

----------


## Princess

براءه.,
البطوله لهم.. سيناريو وحوار..
و الأخراج لنا..

ثقي بكلامي ..

----------


## Princess

الحنان... 
كفقاعة صابون.. 
تفرح طفل.. 
ولكنها لا تلبث وتتلاشى.. 
ليطلب المزيد.. 
ولسوف يتحقق مناه.. فيما لو توفر الصابون...!!!

----------


## نُون

> براءه.,
> البطوله لهم.. سيناريو وحوار..
> و الأخراج لنا..
> 
> ثقي بكلامي ..



كما تشائين أميرتي ،،
شكراً لكِ ..
 :amuse:

----------


## دمعة على السطور

تشتاق روحي لروحك...

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

يُقلقني أمرٌ ما .. !!!!
هل ياتُرى خير .. ؟؟؟؟
أم ماذا ؟!!




أمنيـــ مجروحه ـــــــات
كانت هنا

----------


## دمعة على السطور

ألمسُ نوبة تلو الأخرى..تقتحم ذلك القلب...



فأين من يسعفه !!

----------


## Princess

الا بذكر الله تطمئن القلوب...

لا مسعف غيره سبحانه...

----------


## الحب اليتيم

*باقوول اللي في قلبي وكلها كلمتين وانا مجرووح* 

*قلت الى قلبي استريح ولاتركض وراء ناس مايبووك* 
*يكفي ان في غيابهم وحظورهم خيبوووك*

*الحــــــــــــب اليتيـــــــــــــــــم!*

----------


## أُخرىْ

رُغـم شوقي لتفاصيلك.. المحفوره بداخلي..
الا أنـي صُدمت لأنك أصبحت تجهلني..

:|...

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

يا ريت شيعوا نعشي قبل نعشك يابويااا 
اشتقت لرؤيتك ولو اني لم أراك أبداً 
                        غير صورك بزوايا البيت

----------


## ورد الياسمين

متيقنة بأنك تعلمين

بأن هذه الحروف قد صفت لأجلك 
سأظل انقش ..

حتى تمتلئ صفحتي بحروف كثيرة..!


منذ زمن جفوتك ياحروفي حتى بدوتِ وكأنك مطلية بالغبار

فاعذري تقصيري



اليوم جئتك الى هنا أحمل قلباً ممتليء بكِ 

.
.
يارب ليصل سلامي الى حيث هو قلبكِ الطاهر 
لتعلو نبضات قلبكِ ايذاناً بحلولي 
فلا زلت اطلب الصفح والسماح..

واعلم بأن قلبك بحجم السماء 
0
0
0
0
0
0


سأظل انقش ..

حتى تمتلئ صفحتي بحروف كثيرة..!
0
0
0

أخبر روحها يارب بأنني مازلت هنا أحبها بذات الجنون 
وأذكرها بذات الجمال 
وممتنة لأنها كانت ومازالت هنا
في 
قلبي 
.

. 
سأظل انقش ..

حتى تمتلئ صفحتي بحروف كثيرة..!
0
0
0

واعذريني لو تسببت بتشويه اسمك

يروق لي تسميتك "شمعة"

بأن استبدل "الدال"

فصدقاً انت كذلك 

متألقة دائماً بجمال نظمك لحروفك

التي وان تغير بها المسار قليلاً 
لاتفتأ ان تعود لتشع طهارة بذكر آل بيت محمد" سلام الله عليهم" كما البداية

وكونك قريبة من قلوب الكل هنا

ذاك هو جزء من جزائك  
سأظل انقش ..

حتى تمتلئ صفحتي بحروف كثيرة..!


فلتفرحي فلن ولن 
ينساكِ أهلُ قلبكِ الطاهر
بلحظات الحنين

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> الا بذكر الله تطمئن القلوب...
> 
> لا مسعف غيره سبحانه...



 
صدقتي عزيزتي...

وذاك كان مقصدي...

فلا مُسعف للقلوب إلا الله ....


شكراً عزيزتي...شكراً من الصميم ...

دعواتي لكِ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> متيقنة بأنك تعلمين
> 
> بأن هذه الحروف قد صفت لأجلك
> سأظل انقش ..
> 
> حتى تمتلئ صفحتي بحروف كثيرة..! 
> 
> منذ زمن جفوتك ياحروفي حتى بدوتِ وكأنك مطلية بالغبار 
> فاعذري تقصيري 
> ...



 لاأدري لما شعرتُ بقرب وانجذاب لهذه الحروف...

ربما سحر روحكِ قد طغى عليها...



رائعة دائماً عزيزتي...


عين الله ترعاكِ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

أشعر بتوفيق يغمرني... 
مؤكد له علاقة بارتباطي بك يامولاي.... 

قربني منكم أكثر وأكثر... 

دعني أهيم في عشقكم... 

وأتنفس هواكم... 
أعشقكم ياأهل بيت الرسالة .. 

كما لم أعشق أحداً قبلكم ولا بعدكم... 

ادخلوا إلى صميمي وبثوا فيه من نوركم.. 

كي يستنير قلبي بذكركم وبحبكم.. 

ياسادتي...


ياصاحب الزمان..

----------


## نبض قلب

بت ُأغرق في بح ـــر من الظلام ..

بحر مليئ بالسواد لآنور فيه ولآ حتى أشعه شمس قليله ..


فيارب ساعدني ..

----------


## نبض قلب

قلبي مختلط ..


سع ــــاده ،، حــزن ..

----------


## شمعة الوادي

مراحب يالطيبن وحشوووني بجد
واروع كلماتكم
اريد منكم مساعدة اذا تقدرا 
ماني عارفة اذهب الى من ليعريني هالمبلغ من المال
مابي من عندكم لا تخافوووو
وصلتني رسالة عبر هذاليوم بانه اذا لم يدفع في خلال هاليومين سيجن
صديقتي تريد المساعدة مني
ماذا افعل لم يبقى شيئا وانا حائرة من امري
لم اطلب من احد يوما
لكن من العمل
ياااااااربي

----------


## هذيان

ياهذا
أعطيتني المجال بالأمس
لتنشغل عني اليومهذيان

----------


## هذيان

أرجوك سيدي
لاتقرأ رسالتي إلا إذا غلب المكان الصمت والهدوء
وإن أردت الظلمة
نبدأ
أشعر بي للحظة فقط
وإن أردت أبتسم
أنتهينا
فلتأخذ بقية وقتك بما تريد
شكرا لكهذيان

----------


## نُون

بباطن كفي تقطن خطوط سمراء،،
بها قدر حبك مرسوم ،،
بها مقدار عشقك موزون ،،
بها هذيان ٌ ..
أأكون لك أم لغيرك !!!
و من يعلم بتفاسير الخطوط ..؟ 
 :noworry: ..



براءة

----------


## Princess

طمأنينه اعترتني
وخوفي تبدد
شكرا على يوم كنت اوله و آخره...

----------


## نُون

أكرهُ أن أستفيق يوماً ما على وقعِ مشاعركَ ..
باحثةً عن أجزائي المبعثرة ،،



براءة ..

----------


## نُون

أحياناً ..
أودُ خنق برودكَ بكلتا يدي ،،



براءة

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

أمنيةٌ لاحت بخاطري اليوم ..
أمنيةٌ كدت أن أنساها ..
لتأخرها في المجيء ..
لماذا الآن وفي هذا الوقت بالذات ..؟؟!!
تُعاودين المرور على خاطري ..
لا لا تأتي فأنا بدونكِ في راحه ..
فلا تُتعبي قلبي معكِ ..
فأنا مهما تمنيتكِ لن أحصل عليكِ ..
فيا أمنيتي ..
عديني أن ترحلي عن خاطري بهدوء ..
بدون ترك أي جراح ..
فما بي يكفيني ..


أمنيــــ مجروحه ـــــات 
كانت هنا

----------


## نُون

لما تتعمد خنقي قبل أن أباشر بإكمال شروحي ،،،


براءة

----------


## دمعة على السطور

أتعود صفحة قد صطى عليها الغبار ؟!!

----------


## دمعة على السطور

أحياناً كلمة واحدة من إحدهم..  

تسقط كضربة فوق الرأس ../ تجعلك تستفيق ..

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

غداً أقومُ بتقديمِ إمتحانٍ آخر

أحتاجُ دُعائَكُم

----------


## نُون

Dr.
موفق أخي ..


اطعمني داء القسوة ..
لأشفى من ..
تعلقي بلذيذ شعرك ،،
ارجوك ..


براءة

----------


## نُون

أخافُ عليكَ حتى ... من أوجاع صدري ،،،

براءة

----------


## نُون

ربما ..
أذنبتُ بحقكَ .. يوم هجرتكَ ،، 
/ مرغمةٌ على ذلك / ...
و أذنبتُ بحق نفسي ..
يوم / كدتُ / أموت فيك عشقاً ،، 


براءة ..

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*لا أدري لما شعرتُ بقرب وانجذاب لهذه الحروف...*

 
متيقنة بأنك تعلمين



بأن هذه الحروف قد صفت لأجلك
0
0
نعم 
إياكِ أعني
0
0
0 



وكونك قريبة من قلوب الكل هنا


ذاك هو جزء من جزائك 

0
0

ولا أظنك تجهلين
العمق الذي به تترعرعين

0
0
فلتفرحي فلن ولن 
ينساكِ أهلُ قلبكِ الطاهر
بلحظات الحنين

********

في بعض الاحيان يتثاءب قلمي :
فمنذ زمن لم أرتكب بعض الخربشات

و

اليوم جئتكِ الى هنا أحمل قلباً ممتليء بكِ 


يارب ليصل سلامي الى حيث هو قلبكِ الطاهر 
لتعلو نبضات قلبكِ ايذاناً بحلولي 
فلا زلت اطلب الصفح والسماح ..


واعلم بأن قلبكِ بحجم السماء ..

********أخير ليس بآخر أهديكِ :

سلام أرق من النسيم

وروح وريحان وجنة نعيم

تحمله لكِ ملائكة الرحمن الرحيم



دمتِ بجمال روحك المضاءة بحب محمد وآل محمد

----------


## نُون

أودعتكَ / نفسكَ / ،، فلا ..
تتهاون في حفظها .. و صُنها أرجوك ...
كما كنتُ أنا أصونها ،،

براءة

----------


## دمعة على السطور

أخي الدكتور أحمد...

موفق بعونٍ من ربٍ كريم..




وببركة أمير المؤمنين علي..

صلوات الله وسلامه عليه..


فهذه أيامه...


عين الله ترعاكم..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

ربما أُصيبت ذاكرتي بالعطب... 

وغطاها بعض الغبار... 

ولكن مع ذلك... اتذكر جيداً... 

أنكِ كنتِ ومازلتِ وستبقين أخت مُقربة .. 

تدعو الروح لروحكِ الطاهرة بكل خير  


وتوفيق وقضاء الحوائج في الدنيا والآخرة.. 

بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين... 

لم أرى منكِ إلا كل خير... :rolleyes:  
اتمنى أن تصفحي عن تأتأة حروفي.. 

فلازالت تحبو .. أمام خضم مساحاتك... 


لاأعي الكثير مما قد قرأت بين سطورك ... 



إن كان يخصني حرف من حروفك... :amuse:  

فثقي أنه كبير على شخصي... 


فعذري يسبقه شكري لهذا  


الدعاء الطاهر إن خصني أو لم تربطه بي اي صله.. 
موفقين..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

ألف سؤال وسؤال يراودني...


يحتاج ألف ليلة وليلة للاجابة...


أنبؤني ..


من شهرزاد ومن شهريار ؟!!



>>>شكلي بدأت أخرف  :toung:  :toung: 


سأخرج بهدووء

----------


## دمعة على السطور

عُدت..


حاملة دعاءً...


اتمنى أن يفيض على الجميع هنا وهناك..


دعواتي..


ابثها في هذه الدقائق...


في دقائق ٍ تعتلي فيها التسبيحات من ملائكة الرحمن ..



موفقين جميعاً ومقضية حوائجكم ...


دمعة..

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

الوقت يمرُ ببطء شديد ..
وعقارب الساعة لا تسرعُ في الخُطى .. !!!
وصبري يكادُ ينفذ ..
فمتى يحين الموعد .. ؟؟؟
مــــــــتــــــــــى !!؟؟




أمنيــ مجروحه ـــــات
كانت هنا

----------


## فرح

خيي الدكتور احمد..اسأل الله لكم والى جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين بالتوفيق والنجاح
دمـــــــوووع حبيبتي ..تسلمي ع الدعاء وربي يسر اموورك ويجعلها سهله يسيره 
............................
طعنات اخترقت فؤادي 
وانا اراك تتألم ..صرخ قلبي قبل لساني
الآن عرفت طعم الالم اكثر 
بركان داخلي يثور ،،
ويعصر قلبي بالحسره والآهااااااااااه ..

----------


## اسير الهوى

كل مرة اخطو فيها نحوك..... أُخذل... 
لهذا... 
تعلمت منك قسوة الدهر.. 
ابقى مكاني... 
وهذا هو الافضل.. 
وانطوي بين ركبتي.. 
من شدة القهر..

----------


## نبراس،،،

تائه 


مبعثر 


متناثر 


حائر


مشتت


مسكيين 


لا رووح فييه


هو قلبي الذي يكاد ان يتوقف عن النبض

----------


## اسير الهوى

لم أجد ماالقبك به.. 
غير انكِ... 
قدري المشئوم.. 
وهذا ماتقلدته على جيدي..

----------


## نُون

أنبئني يارفيقي بغفوةٍ لمحتكَ فيها ...
تخترقني ..
كما يخترقُ الجن / الإنس /،،
يا الهي ..
ما التفسير ؟؟!!!


براءة

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

> Dr.
> 
> موفق أخي .. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> براءة



 

شُكراً لَكِ أُخيّه براءة لِدُعائِكِ الصادق 







> أخي الدكتور أحمد...
> 
> 
> موفق بعونٍ من ربٍ كريم.. 
> 
> 
> 
> وببركة أمير المؤمنين علي.. 
> صلوات الله وسلامه عليه.. 
> ...



 
ببركةِ الأمير أنهينا الإمتحان بإمتياز , ثبتنا الله و إياكُم .. شُكراً لكِ دمعه 






> خيي الدكتور احمد..اسأل الله لكم والى جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين بالتوفيق والنجاح



 

شُكراً لكِ فرح و فقنا الله و إياكم لِكل ما فيهِ خيرٌ و صلاح 

 :amuse:

----------


## نُون

:weird: 
لا زلت أجهلُ التفسير ...



برا :closedeyes: ءة ..

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

> تمثيلُ الأدوار من سيجيده أكثر ..
> 
> 
> نحن أم أنتم ؟؟ 
> 
> ألم تفكر بالإخراج سيكون بيد من ياترى ؟؟



 
لا نحنُ و لا أنتُم من نَقضي حُكمَاً بأفضليةِ التمثيل
فالحُكمُ لِلمُشاهِد !! 






> براءه.,
> البطوله لهم.. سيناريو وحوار..
> و الأخراج لنا..
> 
> ثقي بكلامي ..



 
أرى غضباً ينصبُّ مِن عينيِكِ أميرتي تِجاهَ آدم  :noworry: 
البطولةُ لنا _ أبناءُ آدم و بناتُ حواء _  :amuse: 
إنْ كانَ الإخراجُ بيدكِ و أنتِ بِهكذا حال فسلامٌ على آدمَ مِنكِ  








> كما تشائين أميرتي ،،
> 
> 
> شكراً لكِ ..



 
عند وصولِ النص لِلمخرِج فإنُه يتحكمُ بتسييرِ أحداثِ المسرحيةِ فبإمكانِه جعلُها دراميةً , كوميديةَ , تراجيديةً أو رومانسيةً إلى غيرها من الأنماطِ المُختلفة 
كونُكِ يا حواءُ مُخرِجةَ العملِ المسرحي ( كما قُلتِ) .. كيفَ سيكونُ وضعُ آدم معكِ ؟ و كيفَ ستتعاملينَ معه ؟!!

----------


## نُون

سؤالٌ صعب ..
 :embarrest: 
أنا حتى الآن لا استطيع استيعاب حالي مع آدمي .. 
 :in_love: 
فكيف لي أن أُخرجَ له قاموس حياته ..
 :amazed: 

Dr.
لا تصعب الأمر أكثر
  :amuse:

----------


## نُون

ماذا لو كنا جميعاً الممثلون ، و المخرجون ، و المؤلفون ، و المنسقون ..و ..و ..و ..
ما رأيكَ الآن ؟  :amuse: 
حقاً هذه هي حياتنا ، خشبة مسرح نرتقيها جميعاً ..

يبدو أنني أثرتُ ضجةً بلا قصد ، 
عذراً  :embarrest:

----------


## هذيان

> غداً أقومُ بتقديمِ إمتحانٍ آخر
> 
> 
> أحتاجُ دُعائَكُم



Dr.Ahmed
لك دعائي
موفق بحق الإلههذيان

----------


## هذيان

> ربما ..
> 
> أذنبتُ بحقكَ .. يوم هجرتكَ ،، 
> / مرغمةٌ على ذلك / ...
> و أذنبتُ بحق نفسي ..
> يوم / كدتُ / أموت فيك عشقاً ،،  
> 
> 
> براءة ..



بنت خالي
مجنونة وجننتنيهذيان

----------


## MOONY

*لاتسألوني ماعلتي* *
فالحزن قد استوطن قلبيْ الصغير
*
*ولبعده سأظل في حزناً طويل

*

----------


## نُون

> بنت خالي
> 
> مجنونة وجننتني
> هذيان



كلتانا على نفس الوتيرة ،،
 :cool:

----------


## Princess

دكتور احمد.. 
:) مبتسمه ابتسامه عريضه..
لِمَ فسرت كلامي بالهجوم..!!
... على بياض النيات كنا... وليس القصد الا..
شيء من واقع الحياه..
قيل.. وراء كل رجل عظيم امرأه..
وقيل.. الرجاحة والمشوره و الأخذ بالرأي السديد لا يكون الا من رجل ..!!
فمن سيخرج الرجل العظيم الا المرأه؟؟
و الأم مدرسة اذا اعددتها اعددت ماذا.؟؟ 
ومن سيتحكم بدفة الحياة ويسيرها سوى الرجل ..!!
والمرأه ستلعب بذلك دور المخرج ..
فإن كانت صالحه .. كان السيناريو والحوار من افضل مايكن..و لعب الأبطال الدور بشكل رائع..
وان كانت غير ذلك .. اسودت الحياة وغرقت,,, 
لازلت مصره.. لنا الأخراج.. فللنساء عقول لا ينقصها الا صلابة العواطف.. 
اسمح لي..
انا من ستقول هنا..
سلام على حواء منك ... 

وموفق في اختبارك..
:) 

همسة.. لآدم.. 
لربما .. تعذبك حواء..لربما تتجاهلك .. وكل هذا لصالح الطرفين..
فحواء العاقله.. لا تريد ان تكون كما الغريق الذي يتعلق بقشة تسمى الحب !! 

رفقا بالقوارير.. رفقا..

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

مضت شهوراً
وأياماً 
كنااااا بنتظااااركِ 
فاليوم نحتفل بمجيئكِ وعودتك لأرض الوطن عروستنااا 
واحلى مفاجآة من أغلى بنت اخت لرجوعك سالمه من أمريكا ...
وعسى الله يصبرنا لرجوع اختك الكبرى ايضاً 
عوامية صفوانية

----------


## اسير الهوى

عجبا منك حواء.. 
كنت بعنق الجاهلية مجرد كومبارس.. 
مُهْمَشَة.. 
فجاء النور ليجعل لك دور في عين آدم.. 
والآن.. 
هانت ملكتي كل شيء.. 
المسرح.. 
الممثلون.. 
وحتى السناريو والحوار.. 
وكل العاملين والديكور.. 
وتجبرتي.. 
وجعلتي من المسرح.. 
ماكان جريمتك.. لقتل آدم... 
فَرُدِدَ في هذا الزمان........ سلامٌ عليك آدم...

----------


## فرح

يــادمعتي بعيني جرحتي الخدين
كفي يادمعه وارضي بقضى الرحمن

----------


## فرح

انت يالغالي قول الاتريده
امرك على راسي وعيني اشيله
هذا قضى الله وهذا الايريده
قلبي انا الحساس وشايل آهات ثقيله

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

> سؤالٌ صعب ..
> 
> 
> أنا حتى الآن لا استطيع استيعاب حالي مع آدمي .. 
> 
> فكيف لي أن أُخرجَ له قاموس حياته ..
>  
> Dr.
> لا تصعب الأمر أكثر



براءة .. ليسَ هذا النوعُ من الأسئلةِ الصعبة بل هو سهلٌ مُمتنِع 

حين تستوعبينَ حالَكِ مع آدم كجسدٍ بروحين حينها تسيرُ دفّةُ الحياة بالشكلِ المِثالي 






> ماذا لو كنا جميعاً الممثلون ، و المخرجون ، و المؤلفون ، و المنسقون ..و ..و ..و ..
> 
> ما رأيكَ الآن ؟ 
> حقاً هذه هي حياتنا ، خشبة مسرح نرتقيها جميعاً .. 
> يبدو أنني أثرتُ ضجةً بلا قصد ،  
> عذراً



حقيقٌ كلامُكِ .. كوني هكذا مع آدم و ليكُن هو كذلِكَ معكِ
لحياةٍ مِلؤها الحبُّ و السعادة  :amuse:

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

> dr.ahmed
> 
> لك دعائي
> موفق بحق الإله
> هذيان



هذيانُ ليصل دُعائُكِ حَدّ السماء

شُكراً لكِ

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

> دكتور احمد..
> 
> 
> :) مبتسمه ابتسامه عريضه..
> لِمَ فسرت كلامي بالهجوم..!!
> ... على بياض النيات كنا... وليس القصد الا..
> شيء من واقع الحياه..
> قيل.. وراء كل رجل عظيم امرأه..
> وقيل.. الرجاحة والمشوره و الأخذ بالرأي السديد لا يكون الا من رجل ..!!
> ...



أميرة 
إبتِسامتُكِ هُنا كانت بِسببِ آدم  :amuse: 

آدم يختلِفُ عن آدم فلِكلٍّ منا أبناء آدم نهجٌ يُسّيِرُ بِه حياته كيفما يشاء

أتمنى أن لا أكونَ مِن أولئِك الجاهليين الوائدينَ لِحواء 
 
لازلت مصره.. لنا الأخراج.. فللنساء عقول لا ينقصها الا صلابة العواطف..

إن كانَ الإخراجُ بيدِ حواءَ العاقِلة حواءُ الخير فهَذا مُبتغاي , و إن كان لغيرِها فأنسي ذلِك 
 
" سلام على حواء منك "

بل سلامٌ عليها مِن آدمَ الآخر

و سلامٌ على آدم مِن حواءَ الأُخرى 
 
شُكراً لمرورِك الشيّق أميرة

دُمتِ بود

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

> عجبا منك حواء.. 
> 
> كنت بعنق الجاهلية مجرد كومبارس..
> مُهْمَشَة..
> فجاء النور ليجعل لك دور في عين آدم..
> والآن..
> هانت ملكتي كل شيء..
> المسرح..الممثلون..
> وحتى السناريو والحوار..
> ...



 
 :huh:  
لا أتفِقُ معكَ كثيراً فيما ذهبتَ إليهِ أسير
آدم هو النِصف و حواءُ النِصفُ الآخر 
إنْ كُنتَ ترى أن زمنَ الجاهلية و الإستعباد لحِواء هو مكانُها الطبيعي
فأنت آدمُ الآخر  
امممممم .. المسرح هو خشبةُ الحياة , الواقِع اللذي نتعايشُ معهُ في كُلِّ لحظة
و لا أظنُّ أن حواءَ جعلت مِنهُ مكاناَ لِسفكِ دمِ آدم إلا إن كانت حواءُ الأخرى 
لا تُعمِمْ و كُنْ مُنصِفاً 
تحية  :amuse: 
لا حياة بلا حواءَ يا أسير

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

نونُ النِسوة

ما إعرابُها في قاموسِ الحياة ؟!

أَهِيَ الحياة أمِ الحياةُ هيَ !!

----------


## نبراس،،،

> نونُ النِسوة
> 
> ما إعرابُها في قاموسِ الحياة ؟! 
> 
> أَهِيَ الحياة أمِ الحياةُ هيَ !!



بل 

هي الحياة والحياة هي

----------


## نبراس،،،

انا من اهوى 
ولكن 
كيف اهوى

----------


## زهورعلي

كم هي الدنيا تغر الناس

----------


## التوبي

*هذه الحياة وقد تاها بها الفكرُ* 

*كثيرٌ من الناس مسعاهُمُّ الضرُ* 

*لايتركون البشر في حالهم أبداً* 

*أعمالهم الحسد والكذب والشرُ* 

*يكفينا رب العباد ندعو لهُ طلباً* 

*يبعـدُنـا عنهُم وهذا هو النصرُ*

----------


## هذيان

إذا رأى الإنسان جروح مريعة بالعين
تكون الجفون مساعدة للصد عنها وعدم رأيتها
ولكن هل هناك وسيلة للصد عن جروح القلب ؟؟؟هذيان

----------


## هذيان

لماذا
 إذا أخطأت المرأة لها من العذر الكثير مقابل إرضاء الرجل
وإذا أخطأ الرجل تأمل المرأة العذر الواحد منه
غرورا ...... تكبرا ؟؟؟

----------


## همس الصمت

خلتك ياقلبي تستريح في هذه الايام
ولكن الحزن لازال يسيطر عليك
ولربما ساءت الاحوال 
وصعبت أكثر وأكثر ..
أصبحت اخاف عليك ياقلبي 
من هذه التلقبات ..

----------


## التوبي

*لا تبتعـد عـني وتـروح* 
*عايش أنا وسط الجروح* 
*وقـت السعـه دائـم معي* 
*وفي الضيق تتركني أنوح*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

من الصعب أن تشعر أن بداخلك الكثير..


ولكن..


لاتستطيع أن تُفرغه في سطور..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

حواجزي.. 
هي جدران طُليت بالصمت.. 

مع شدة كرهي للصمت ... 


إلا أنني....أستشعر وجوده إلى جانبي..

----------


## نُون

لو سمحت ،،
  :amazed: 
علم احلامي كيف تضبط منبه غفلتها .. بمواقيت وجودك .. تماماً ،،

أين العدل !!! 
 :closedeyes: 
لا يعقل أن تزورني طيوفكَ و أنا في عميقِ سباتي ..
هذا بدلاً من أن تهدهد افكاري ، و تروض اشعاري ... لحين تجاوز اختبار اليوم ،،

ياااه ..
 :noworry: 
استرح من ملازمتك لي قليلاً ..

----------


## همس الصمت

بدموعي أكتب سطوري
واندبك ياقلبي
لما كل مايحصل معك ؟؟
لما هذا العذاب
ماهو الذنب الذي أرتكبته حتى تعامل هكذا ؟؟
أخبروني لما كل هذا الجفا 
لما كل مايحصل
لمـــــــــــــــــا ؟؟؟
ستظل أوراقي مبللة بدموعي
حتى أريحك ياقلبي ..
سأغسل كل السطور بدموعك ياقلبي ..
وسأبقى أنا والصمت والدموع رفقاء 
لايفرقنا الزمن ..

----------


## همس الصمت

سأتركهم كما يريدون
وسأبقى أنا كما أنا ...

----------


## دمعة على السطور

ليتني أستطيع أن أقتلع ولو جزءاً من آهاتك.. 
ليتني انتزع تلك الشظايا التي ألمسها قد زُرعت في أعماق فؤادك.. 
ليتني.. 






يصعب على يداي أن تنعقدان وتذودان بصمت ... 

ولكن.. 


اعلمي وثقي بأن القلب دائم الدعاء لكِ غاليتي.. 

موفقة دوماً..

----------


## همس الصمت

إلــــــــــــــــى هُنا يا قلبـــــــــــي
وكفــــــــــــــــى ..

----------


## نُون

خفقان قلبي .. و إيقاظهُ لي :
لم يكن عبثاً ،،
علمني كيف أختلقُ التفاسير بنفسي ، لأستريح من ضجيج خفقاني ،،
و أتخلص من كومة احلامي ،،
و
 / اعتبرُ الله لم يخلق نبضكَ لأجلي / ،،

----------


## همس الصمت

سأحاول الهدوء
حتى أستطيع أن ألملم نفسي
لعلي أريحك ياقلبي ..

----------


## همس الصمت

هدوئي سيكون بتقربي إليك ربي
في هذه اللحظات 
سيكون قلبي ورحي وعقلي
كلهم ملك لك ربي
فأعني على ماوددت أن أفعلة ..
أعني ياربااااااااااااااااااااه ..

----------


## نُون

> لو سمحت ،،
> 
> 
> علم احلامي كيف تضبط منبه غفلتها .. بمواقيت وجودك .. تماماً ،، 
> أين العدل !!! 
> 
> لا يعقل أن تزورني طيوفكَ و أنا في عميقِ سباتي ..
> هذا بدلاً من أن تهدهد افكاري ، و تروض اشعاري ... لحين تجاوز اختبار اليوم ،، 
> ياااه ..
> ...







> خفقان قلبي .. و إيقاظهُ لي :
> 
> لم يكن عبثاً ،،
> علمني كيف أختلقُ التفاسير بنفسي ، لأستريح من ضجيج خفقاني ،،
> و أتخلص من كومة احلامي ،،
> و 
> / اعتبرُ الله لم يخلق نبضكَ لأجلي / ،،



من قال ذلك ؟!
 :weird: 
أيعقل أن يكون لصٌ ما ، يتجول بداخلي بكل وقاحةٍ .. حتماً هو لايعرفني ..
فقط يملك رمز السر الخاص بي ..
حتى أنه يجهل تعليمات عقلي .. لم يدون أسفل الإختلاجات اسم / براءة /
لأنه أصلاً / جرم / ،،
 :noworry:  

و إلا .. 
من قال بأنني لا / أموت عشقاً / عندما ترويك احلامي ..
كـ / حكايةٍ / تعجز فصولها عن الإنتهاء .. 
 :embarrest:  

براءة

----------


## نُون

إن استطعتَ تحريري من أغلالِ جرمكَ المرتكب لي ،
و أعني بذلك / الـ.... / :
سأُهديكَ قلبي عن / ثقة / ،،
انتبهـ :
هذا يعني أنني حتى الآن / لم يولد لي قلب / ،،


براءة

----------


## نُون

اعلمُ بأنني / مجنونهـ / .. لا داعي لتذكيري بذلك ،،
عن إذن همسكم .. 

براءة

----------


## Princess

ياشموخي يا انكشافي يادفيني
ياعلوي يابقائي يا انحداري
يابداياتي يامائي يااكسجيني
يااندثاري يااعتدالي ياازدهاري
يابلادة حسي وقمة حنيني
يااختياري لاياعشواء اختياري !! 
للشاعر: سعد علوش..

----------


## فرح

يجبرني زماني على البسمه،،
بس القلب يحمل الآهات 
وتهيج بداخلي عبره وبالضحكه اخفيها..
وارفع اكفوفي لربي بالدعاء والصبره منه اريده..

----------


## نبراس،،،

كيف اشرقت شمسك 
وانا ما زلت نائم 
ايقضيني 
ولكن لاتلوميييني
فانا ما زلت اجلس بجانبك
و امسك بكفك 
ولكن ,,,,
ولكن ،،،،
كل هذا وانا ما زلت نام

----------


## شمعة الوادي

مشاء الله عليكم
أقلام رائعة جداليس لدي ماأكتبه
ولكن جنوني جن
وعندما يجن جنوني فهو مشتاق لرؤيتكمعندما تجن ياالعاشق ماهي نسبة جنونك؟
وهل هناك نسبة معينة لجنونك؟
وهل تتوقف نسبة الجنون أما يزيد جنونك؟
ماذا تعرف عن الجنون؟
وكيف تعلاج جنونك؟جنون وجنون ولكن ماذا بعد ذلك
هل يوجد حل لهذا الجنون
اما يستمر الجنون ويستمر....

----------


## نبراس،،،

الجنووون ثلاث درجاااات

الاول///جنوون


والثاني/// جنووون


والثالث //// جنوووون
  :closedeyes:  :closedeyes:

----------


## دمعة على السطور

لكل سفينة مرسى...


فعلى اي ساحل ستحط سفينتي برحالها ؟؟

----------


## دمعة على السطور

هناك ماجعل الخاطر يتكدر...

ياإلهي...

----------


## دمعة على السطور

أنا على يقين  

أنه كما نحزن لحزنهم لابد أن نفرح لفرحهم...وهذه الليلة ليلة مباركة.. 

ولكن حزنهم قد فاق ثقل الجبال... 
فاستوطن القلوب.. 

=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~ 
يرتدى القلبٌ سواداً 
تدمع العينُ دما 

حين يعلونا هلالاً 

قد يُخسفُ أو يُلثما 


حيثُ فيه تُسقى أرضاً 

من نجيع ٍ للدما 

فاسكب الأدمع حزناً 

ذاك بدرُ فاطمه 

دمعة على السطور...

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

سيدي .. لقد قرب يومك 
وخيم الحُزن على قلوبنا ..
وسالت الدموع ..
وإزدادت الآهات والزفرات ..
لا يوم كيومك ياأبا عبدالله ..



أمنيـــ مجروحه ــــــات
كانت هنا

----------


## شمعة الوادي

هل تريد متابعة الحياة معي ...وهل العيش فيها صعب ام ماذا...وماذا تصنع لنا هذه الحياة..هل هناك اسرار ام ماذا:

----------


## نُون

:noworry: 
اممم
اسقني بعض الجفاء ،،
علي أُفطمَ من بعض هلاوسي ،،



براءة

----------


## أُخرىْ

لاأعـلم أي دوده بغيضه سكنت  عقلي..
وأكلت كُل ماتعبت في إستيعابه,,
..



:(

----------


## نُون

> لاأعـلم أي دوده بغيضه سكنت عقلي..
> وأكلت كُل ماتعبت في إستيعابه,,
> ..
> 
> 
> 
> :(



بالأمس ..
كانت تتخطفُ من حولي الأجوبة ،
 :sad2: 
 أحاول التقاطها ,,
و لكن ..
دون جدوى ،

----------


## نُون

بالإذن ..
.. { تنويم مغناطيسي ينتظرني ...
اووو
أقصد .. محاضرة  } ..



براءة

----------


## Princess

العبره بالنهايه
و ان طالت الحكاية..

----------


## التوبي

نذكرك ما أحد ناسي 
فيكَ أحزان وماسي 
أنتَ شهر الحزن أنتَ 
ينشدوا فيكَ المراثي 
مُحرّمُ 

__________________

----------


## Princess

لا يهم
فليغرق الجميع
و لأبقى على الضفه..

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

براءة 
هذِهِ رسالةٌ لكِ 




> أين أنتِ مِنْ نازكِ الملائكة ؟ 
> أين أنتِ من بدر شاكر السياب ؟ 
> فأنا وجدتُكِ فيهما !! 
> و هل للجواهري فيكِ نصيب ؟! 
> عندما أُسرَّحُ بريد ناظريَّ فيما تنقشين فإني أجدني أسبحُ عكسَ تيارِ الأدب
> لستُ أدري أقرأ لأيِّ من هولاء !!!



وصَلت الرسالة  :amuse:

----------


## فرح

آآآه كم يؤلم القلب ،،رؤية الاحباب تتألم
ليت الاماني تتحقق ،،
ويجيئني خبر عن الاحباب ...

----------


## همسة ألم

أيام معدوده وتنطوي سنة 1429 
وتنطوي معها كل ألمي وحزني وآهاتي 
وتنطوي معها كل دموعي و حسرتي و أنتـي
سأحاول أن أفتح صفحه من كتاب حياتي ,,

----------


## نُون

> براءة
> 
> هذِهِ رسالةٌ لكِ 
> 
> 
> 
> وصَلت الرسالة



 
 :embarrest: 
لستُ ممن يجيدُ فن الشكر ،، و لستُ ممن يُتقن الإبحار في قاموسهـ ..
و لكنني حقاً / استشعرهُ / الآن .. و اتشهى الإفصاحَ عنهـ ..
Dr..
لستُ أملكُ سوى ..
ابتسامة فخرٍ ، و انحناءة خجلٍ أمام تلك الرسالة ،،
كل الشكر الملتف بألف ستارٍ من الود
 :amuse: 

بالمناسبة :
أكسبتماني / شعوراً / لم يسبق له مثيل ،،

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

> لستُ ممن يجيدُ فن الشكر ،، و لستُ ممن يُتقن الإبحار في قاموسهـ ..
> و لكنني حقاً / استشعرهُ / الآن .. و اتشهى الإفصاحَ عنهـ ..
> dr..
> لستُ أملكُ سوى ..
> ابتسامة فخرٍ ، و انحناءة خجلٍ أمام تلك الرسالة ،،
> كل الشكر الملتف بألف ستارٍ من الود
>  
> بالمناسبة :
> أكسبتماني / شعوراً / لم يسبق له مثيل ،،



براءة تستحقينَ ذلِكَ .. بل و أكثر

فالإبداع يُختصرُ في براءة

----------


## نُون

> براءة تستحقينَ ذلِكَ .. بل و أكثر
> 
> 
> فالإبداع يُختصرُ في براءة



Dr.. حقاً ..
 :embarrest: 
سأصابُ بفيضانٍ من الخجل المميت عما قريب ، و لن ينقذني من ذلك سوى ..
مدد الشكر المنصب من بين حروفي المقصرة ،،
ممتنهـ جداً ،،  :amuse:

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

Dr.Ahmed 
is 
Dr.Mahdi 

so what 
 :wacko:  

العامِلُ المُشترك هو Dr

 :embarrest:

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

قريباً سيتغيّرُ مُعرّفي إلى Dr.Mahdi 
و هُنا أضعُ لكُم هذِهِ الأبوذية بعنوان مهدي  
جنينْ آنا ابطِنْ أُمي الأهل سموني مهدي 
على حُب النبي و آله الهُداة انهز مهدي 
أنا بهم من صغر سني لحد ما موت مهدي 
عجيبة لو تِطال النار روحي المهدوية

----------


## نُون

كل الرجال في بطون أمهاتهم أمراء ،،
و 
كل النساء في أصلاب رجالهم شهداء ،،حقيقة اثبتها لي والدي ، 

براءة

----------


## همس الصمت

مابالهم ياقلبي
وقد أجتمعوا عليك الليلة ليحاصروك
ويضربونك بطعناتهم
الليله قد قتلت ياقلبي
الليله تثجلت كل مشاعرك
الليله كسروا كل نبض كان ينبض بالحياة في داخلك
الليله حرموك متنفس الحب والوفاء ..
الليله قتلوك في محراب صدري ..
فآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه لك قلبي ..

----------


## همس الصمت

من يستطيع أن يعيد إليك الحياة يا قلبي ..؟؟
من يستطيع أن يعيد اليك أنفاسك ..؟؟
من أخبرني من ..؟؟

----------


## فرح

يابعد عمري القلب يفداك
وان كان ماتعرف حبك يسري بالوريدي
واذا تريدتعرف غلاتك
تراني اموت واحيا بحياتك..

----------


## أُخرىْ

غريبه تسكُن جسدي..
كأنهـا,, أنـا

----------


## نبراس،،،

اُناغي قلبي



فلتبتعد ...


عله يفهم 


عله يعقل 


عله يعي 



ولكن ...
ليس يفهم ...
فهو ابكم واعمى واصم 
سامحيني ليتني انا من كنت
بين السطووور

----------


## هذيان

أريد بهلولا
إن وجد بهلولا آخر فأعطونيه
( أريد منه يعلمني كيف أصل إلى قلب معشوقي )؟؟؟هذيان

----------


## دمعة على السطور

ماأفصحتُ لكِ عنه... 
هو عربون صداقة... ومحبة... 

وكذاك هو ماأفصحتِ به... 
دمتي أقرب للقلب من جدرانه...



ودمتُ  كذلك..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

من منا يحظى مثل قلبِ الوديعةِ

لله قلبٌ وكان الإله المُسعِدا 


مأجورة ياوديعة مأجورة الزهراء...

----------


## غرام أحباب

جلست على المرجيحه وحيده
فريده
أتأمل البحر بأمواجه الهادئه
وأمتداده الواسع
كانت الأجواء ربيعيه
والزهور متفتحه بألوانها الزاهيه
التي تبعث في الروح 
الراحه
والأحساس بأنه الحياه جميله
رغم قسوتها

----------


## هذيان

.....على كل وسادة شعر كل عاشقة منثور
وفي كل وسادة دمعة كل عاشقة منثورة....
والمعشوق عليه وعلى حسه الراحة والسلامهذيان

----------


## همس الصمت

تلك هي لحظاتها الاخيرة لها هُنا
يشعر قلبي بالاعتصار
لأحساسي بها وبحالتها في هذه اللحظات
فهي تودع كل من تحب لتسافر إلى هناك 
حيث ستغيب طويلاً ..
بالتوفيق يارب..

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

أخبريني
ما تُفيد الإبتسامه !!
إنني حيرانُ لا أدري إلى أينَ أسير
دونَ قلبي
فحياتي كَالمَتَاهه
غرّكِ ما كانَ مِنهم
و أقمتِ معهم لحياتي مراسيم الجنازه

----------


## همس الصمت

غبنة تسيطر على قلبي
أود معها الصراخ حتى أوصل صرختي الي حيث هناك
أود أن أريح قلبي
بهذه الصرخة ..

----------


## همس الصمت

دموعي تتجمع في عيني
ولكني أقاوم ذلك
لا لشي ولكني لا أريد أن أظهر ضعفي لاحد ..
فدموعي يعني ضعفي ..
لذلك سأبقى بصمت يقتلني ويدبح مشاعري ..

----------


## أُخرىْ

أيُّها السلامُ الممتدُّ إلى السماء .. خذني معك 
ولا تسقطني .. حتى لو كنتُ مطراً يروي طفلاً
لا أريدُ العودة إلى القاع 
لا أريدُ أن أسمع أنفاساً من حولي 
أريدُ أن أكون نوراً 

^^^
||||
شيئاً أعجبني..

----------


## نبراس،،،

سأنام ....
علني احلم 
ام الحلم اصبح علي حرام
احفظوا عني ثلاثا 
فانا مجنون 
واحمق 
وولهان
سأنام ....
ولكن لا تسلني 
فأنا اعطيتك سري 
لأنام ...
هذه هلوسة ولكن 
اريد ان انام 
ابتعدووو عن مخيلتي 
اقسم ...
انني نعسان واريد ان اانام
هيا ارحلوا او تلاشو فانا تعبان 
انتم ياقسات القلب هيا ارحلوا
لا اريد ان اراكم حتى في ظلام الاحلام 
فقط انتِ... 
يامن سهرت لاجلك ارجوك اتركيني 
لاني اريد ان انام واريح قلبي المتعب 
تصبحين على خييير 
يانجمة انارت وانقذت قلبي الغرقان
والان سانام ...
لتبقي انت تنيرين في سماء الاكوان
سأنام

----------


## نُون

أريد لقلبي أن يستريح على اعتابِ قلبكَ ،،
كما يستريح الفقراء على اعتابِ الراحة من بعد ...
عناء الطرق و مشاق السبل ،،


براءة

----------


## دمعة على السطور

ناشدت الدمع وعبراتي تتكسر

شسبب طوفان عالوجنات تتحدر

بح صوت الدمع ونبراته تتعثر

وجاوبني القلب وكنه جمر يسعر

شظايا الهم من جوفي تتفجر...


وكل هذا قليل بحق أبو الأكبر...


وكل هذا قليل بحق أبو الأكبر...





بقلم دمعة على السطور...

مأجورين ياسادتي..

مأجورين ياموالين ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

ربما لأول مرة أتعايش مع هذه الكلمات... 

رُب ضارةٍ نافعة... 

فحمداً لله ... 

حمداً لله...

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

عاشورُ لن تفنى ..

http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=80730

----------


## Princess

ما بين امل و الم
انا اتأرجح..

----------


## فرح

هل سأجبر النفس على الصبر؟!
آآآآه رغماَ مني اذرف الدموع
هل سأصمد !
مشاعري هل استطيع اخفائها 
الف سؤال وسؤال يدورفي خاطري ،،،
اليأس بدا يسطير علي ..
كيف لي ان افقد الامــــــــل ،،،
اتمنى ان اكون اقوى واصمد ...

----------


## صلاح هدهود

أحسست بكل ما كتبتي
 وتمنيت أنك ماأتيتي
أحببتك وماعاد يهم
ندم كان أو شجن 
انتي من كتبت وقصدت
انتي انا وما حلمت
كنتي الزاد والذكري
لعمري وماعشت
كنتي حضن وسكن
وكنتي كل الهنا 
كنتي الحياة
كنتي...أنا
كنا سوا
والعشق دربه 
حب الحياة  
 ويوم كان أبيت
ليس بعد الكفر ذنب 
ليس بعد الحب عمر

----------


## نُون

نبضي مُتعب ،
مُرهقٌ صداه ،،
يتشفى الإرتماء بأوطان صدرك ،،



براءة

----------


## بارق

*كل شيء ينتهي..*
*مجنون من يفرح منذ البداية...*
*فهناك لاشيء لدي..*
*فلماذا فرحت انا؟؟*
*تساااؤل...*
*لااجيد الاجابة..*
*لاني خاصمت الكلام..*
*بعيدا..*
*عنها*
*وانتهى كل شيء..*

----------


## فرح

اتمنى انسان يفهمني ،،احكي واسولف معاه،،
وينصحني اذا كنت غلطان..
قلبي ماعاد يتحمل قهر
والم واحزان
شعور ممزوج بحزن دفين من عدة اعوام 
واتجرع به مرارة الضياع ..

----------


## نبراس،،،

هنا


        سأترك


دمعة

                       لتكون شاهد



                                     على وجودي 


في هذه الدنيا 


انت فقط تعلم انني حزين

----------


## شمعة الوادي

كعادتي كل يوم لم يتغير شيء في حياتي
وكيف يتغير شيء من حياتي وأنا جالسة
في غرفتي حائرة بين جدارنها وزواياه
ولم أجد جوابا له

----------


## شمعة الوادي

عندما أريد الكتابة والتعبير عما في داخلي صعب جداً
ولكن عندما أمسك يدي للكتابة أشعر برغبة بالبكاء
ولا أريد التوقف أريد التعبير عما في داخلي

----------


## شمعة الوادي

> كما طلبتي ياشمعة الوادي
> 
> ....... 
> افيقي.. 
> واتركي هجرانك عني.. 
> افيقي... واحملي شعلة الامل.. 
> لترين كيف كان ظني.. 
> افيقي.. 
> واخرجي من بوتقة الهم.. 
> ...



كانت طلتي خفيفة ورائعة
وأحببت هذا

----------


## هذيان

هل لك من الأحساس ذرة
أشتريها لي؟؟؟
(لي فقط لا لغيري)هذيان

----------


## نُون

أُريد كل مالا تريده ،،
مزاااج ..  :noworry: 


براءة

----------


## أُخرىْ

للتـوي أيقنت..أنك أنت..
وكل ما أتمناه..
" فصول محذوفه من حياتي..
.. 

عُذراً..ولكنني مشغوله بإلتهام الكم الهائل من مادة (Endocrine gland)
>>نسألكم الدعااء :|

----------


## نُون

بسمهـ 
لكِ من الدعاء اطهرهُـ ...


براءة

----------


## همس الصمت

في هذه الليله
كل ما كان هناك يشتاق لكِ
لم أستطع أن أمنع الدموع من التجمع في عيني
فكل ما نظرت هُنا أو هناك 
وجدتكِ تقفين أمامي ..
موفقة دااااااااااااائماً ..

----------


## نُون

عن إذن مزاجك ،،
 :noworry: 
كتابي بانتظار عودتي إليه ،،
ليلهمني التفكير بك أكثر ،،،
 :sad2: 


براءة ،،

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

مازلت في حالهـ أندهاش

----------


## التوبي

*هذهِ أيام تعرف بالتجاره*
 
*ربحها مضمون وما فيها خساره*
 
*أذكر المظلوم و وأسي أسرته*
 
*وألبس الأسود وقل هذا شعاره*
 
*إنها والله أيام التجاره*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

ساعات قليلة ،، ويأتي يطرق الابواب ..

يطرق القلوب ،،

ها أنا اتخبط بيني ونفسي ،، فكيف بي والمحرم مقبل !!



ربااااااااه ..


فلتسعني رحمتك .. 


رباااااه ..

خذ بيديَّ واغرقني اينما تكووون ....
 شلالات الحسين ..!

----------


## ورد الياسمين

وتوشحت سواداً لـ ـلحسين

ولـ ـروحي جئتـ ـك حـامـ ـلــة

فـ ـهـلاَّ  قـبـلـتـنـي في جـنـدك



لبيك يا حسين .. لبيك

----------


## Princess

من الصعب ان تتمالك اعصابك
لئلا تخلق المشاكل في وقت غير ملائم..
ورحمة بمن قهروك...!!

----------


## دمعة على السطور

كعادتي..

سأبحثُ بين الحشود...


وقلبي ينادي..


زهراء..


أين تقفين..


لااعلم ...أواقفة تبقين أم جالسة...


ألاطمة للعين...أم للصدر ضاربة...


وايٌ عين وايُ صدر ... بقي في حشاشة الزهراء...


أوجاعكِ تترائى لقلبي...


...أراكِ مُجللة بالسواد..مُعصبة الرأس...تندبين الحسين...


تستقبلين المُعزين...



فبتوفيق ٍ منكِ تتفطر قلوب الشيعة..


بعد أن تمسحي عليها..بيديكِ الطاهرة...



زهراء...



يازهراء...


أين تجلسين؟؟


حتى أمد لكِ طرفي...أمد لكِ يدي...


وأعزيكِ بعزيزكِ الحسين...



مأجورة يازهراء...



إلهي بحق حرقة قلب الزهراء...فرج عن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات...


وخصوصاً انسانة عزيزة على قلبي...

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

لماذا ياقلب يظلموك ..
ويحهم ..
ألا يعلمون ..
بأنهم ..
بفعلتهم هذه يمحون ما بقي لهم فيه من مشاعر ود وحب ..
لكن ياقلب لا تحزن ..
فهم بالتأكيد هم الخاسرون ..
وليس أنت ..


أمنيـــ مجروحه ـــــات
كانت هنا

----------


## بنت الوفاء

*السلام* 



*أنني أكتب ماتبقى من* 
*دموع العين على وتر قلبي* 
*الجرح الذي ينزف مثل بركان حي*
*أكتب والبكاء حلمي* 
*أكتب يدي ترجف* 
*دموعي تنزل على صفات أورقي*
*أكتب والليل رفيقي*
*من ألم قلبي وحزني*


*وتحياتي لكم بالتوفيق*
 :embarrest:

----------


## نُون

يا هلالاً تهاوت أجزائهـُ ،على رؤوس الفقراء ،،
يطعمها / نشوى الطهر / و / طعم الشهادة / ،،،


براءة .

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اي هلال ٍ ذاك الذي اعتلى وبان ؟؟



أرى فيه سبطاً في البوغاء مطروح...



أرى فيه قلب للزهراء مفجوع....



مأجورة يازهراء..

----------


## نُون

ما كانَ لـ /غزة / من الجراحِ و الألم ،،
ليس إلا ... 
مواساةً لـ / أبِ / البيتِ و الحرم ،،


براءة ،

----------


## أُخرىْ

*ستضلين مرفأ يعيدني من غربتي*
*أعلم أن غياب ذاتي لايغتفر ,ولانك جزء* 
*من الذات أعتذر لكِ من أعماق قلبي..*
 للصديقهـ..
تمتلك من طهر القلب..الكثير

----------


## شمعة الوادي

شمعة المحبة 
سلمت نفسها
من يساعدها,ومن يداويها,
ومن يشاركها حزنها....

----------


## دمعة على السطور

يحق للقلب سواداً يتشح

عليك والدمعُ ينعى وينسفح







ياقتيلاً للطفوف ِ 
يارهيناً للحتوف ِ 

قلبي ينعاك صريعاً 
وأسيراً للسيوفِ 
محجر العين تدامى 
لذبيحاً قد تسامى 
رأسه والجسمُ هاما 
بين طعناتٍ أُلوفِ 

طعنوا قلب الرسول 

كسروا صدر البتولِ 
حين غالوه بهولِ 
كعلي بأرض كوفي 


سُبيت بنت الرسالة 

وعلى الرمح تعالى  

رأس سبط للهداية 

فعلى الأعداءِ أُفّ ِ 



بقلم دمعة...مأجورين..

----------


## همس الصمت

بدموع ساكبة وقلب محترق 
أتينا نعزيكِ ونواسيك
يا مكسورة الضلعين
في مصاب أهل بيتكِ
عظم الله لكِ الاجر ..

----------


## اسير الهوى

ناسٍ تهني وناس تلبس ثوب السواد
وناس تفرح وناس تلطم حسرة بأمرها 
ومعاها قلبي في محرم يرضى الحداد
زهرة اكواني ونار حبي محزونٍ صدرها 
هذا ولدها محزوز النحر قصد المراد
قلبه توجع من قومٍ ابليسٍ جمعها 
توقف الزهراء يوم الحشر ويوم المعاد
تطلب بثارك يا اغلى عزها ويا قمرها 
 مأجورين ......اسير الهوى

----------


## نُون

أيقن ..
 بأنني معكَ الآن و مابعد و مابعد و مابعد الآن ،،


براءة

----------


## نُون

أتشهى عودتكَ إليَ من بعد غيبوبة مرضك  ،،
كما تتشهى أنتَ العودة إليَ من بعد غيبوبة احاسيسي و انخمادها ،،


براءة

----------


## اسير الهوى

أُنثى..

سُجلت بهويتك فقط..

وفقط بين الناس..

لكنك من بعض الكواسر..

متوحشة..

والقسوة في احشائك عرقها دساس..

لا تعرفي الرحمة..

لاتدري بالرئفة..

ولم يكن بقاموسك ذرة احساس..

----------


## نُون

أشتاقكَ جداً يا / كــُلـِي / ،،،


براءة ،،

----------


## دمعة على السطور

تترائي أمام ناظري..

كمرآةٍ ...


هوادج....


رجال مسلحة... نساء...شبان ..معاريس... رضعان...

تتلاعب بمسامعي... صهيل الخيول...


لاح طيف امرأة مُخدرة...مُجلله بالسواد..

أرى فارس في كل ساعة ينزل إليها.. ليُعدل محملها...


عباس....


أُناشدك..


كيف انقلبت هذه الصورة...


وانعكست لي المرآة ...


جمال هُزّل


أطفال رضع... يتامى.. أرامل...


أين الرجال؟؟ 



ولمن النساء...



أين اختفى صهيل الخيول..

لاأسمع إلا انحدار السوط على الأجساد...

يهتزُ له قلبي قبل سمعي...





عباس ياحامي خدر زينب..


أترضى بأن تُضام زينب؟؟




سامحني ياعباس...


اعلم بأن العتاب يصعب على قلبك الغيور..

سامحني...واصفح عن تساؤلاتي..

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

> أيقن ..
> 
> بأنني معكَ الآن و مابعد و مابعد و مابعد الآن ،، 
> 
> 
> براءة



هنيئاً لهُ بهكذا امرأة

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

أغمضتُ عيني حينَ بانَ جمالُكِ
لمْ أستطِع كبت الكلامِ بداخلي
حوريةٌ بينَ النُجومِ مكانُكِ
للأرض قدْ نزلت تهُزُّ كياني



مِنْ كُلِّ آدمَ لكُلِّ حواء

----------


## نُون

> هنيئاً لهُ بهكذا امرأة



شكراً جزيلاً ،، 
 :embarrest:

----------


## نُون

أريدُ أن أطلق العنان لأجفاني الناعسة  :huh: ،،
متى ألتقيكِ يا مِخدتي  :sad2:  ؟؟..
اسعفيني  :closedeyes: 
قبل أن تلتهم تلك العجوزعقلي بكثرة شروحها  :no: ،،


لستُ أنا ..  :bleh:

----------


## همسة ألم

هاقد حل القمر 
الذي لبس السواد على الحسين 
الذي بكى على الحسين دما  
الذي أحزن أهل البيته
والذي أبكى شيعته 
( أعلم أن كلامي متأخر ,,, هذا ماتصنعه الظروف )
السلام على الحسين
 وعلى علي بن الحسن 
وعلى أولاد الحسين 
وعلى أصحاب الحسين 
مأجورين ,,

----------


## دمعة على السطور

لاتهمني اي ضيقة في صدري...وإن وجدت..

سرعان ماتختفي...


لأن هناك ماهو أعظم رزء ...

----------


## نُون

و انكشف الغطاء ..

و تسربلت بالحمرة السماء ،،

و امتزج دم الشهيد بالماء ،،

فكانَ يومها هو .. معنى الارتواء ،،



براءة

----------


## نُون

ما كان لنسائهِ أن ينزحنَ عن خدورهنَ لمرافقتهِ سوى .. عشقٌ أصابهن اسمه _ الحسين _ فكان لهم خير شفاء ،،


براءة ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

قبل أن تطأ أقدامكِ على أرضها ...

سأفرش قلبي كسجاد....


سأمد يدي... علّ قلبكِ يرضى أن أضعها عليه..


لأحدّ من ترويعه..لعلي أُخف من تسارع خفقاته..


ولكن ...


وجدت قلب صابر يقف إلى جانب قلبك..

يستقبله...



أراه يمده بــ طاقة..



يُهيئه .. للمصائب..


كشفتُ عن القلب..


وإذا به...

قلب أمك الزهراء...


هي من أمدتكِ بتلك القوة...

بذلك الصبر...





فالله قلوبكم ياآل المصطفى...

----------


## نبراس،،،

> ما كان لنسائهِ أن ينزحنَ عن خدورهنَ لمرافقتهِ سوى .. عشقٌ أصابهن اسمه _ الحسين _ فكان لهم خير شفاء ،،
> 
> 
> براءة ..



براءة من الحب
اقتبس منك هذا انه اعجبني كثيرا
نعم هو العشق الحقيقي الصادق الذي 
لا يشوبه شي إلى المحبة في الله 
مشكووره براءة لهذه الكلمات  الجميله

----------


## نُون

قمي ...
لي الشرف .. و لكَ طهر الدعاء ،،

----------


## أُخرىْ

يُحزني..أن أرى الحُزن لباسك..
والفقد رفيقكِ..
خـالتي الروحيهـ..عظم الله أجرك
وألهمك الصبر..بحق العقيله زينب..

::
الفاتحه لروح المرحوم ..مهدي ال طالب

----------


## غرام أحباب

ميتٌ قلبي رُغم نبضاتُه

----------


## Princess

بداخلي عزيمه
و اراده
وليكن شهر الحسين عليه السلام.. بداية تحقيق الوعود عليكِ يانفس..

----------


## نبراس،،،

عظم الله لك الاجر 
ياعمتاه يازينب
فأنت صاحبة 
 المصاب
وانت صاحبة 
العزاء

----------


## فرح

في هذه الايام امـــــــــــووووت شوقاَ اليك!!
والدموع على الخدين جاريه ...
اخاطبك،،وادعوك واتوسل اليك،،،
واتمنى ان اكون بالقرب منك،،
كلما نظرت الى الماء اوشربت منه،،
اتذكر وفائـــك وحنانك ياصاحب النفس الابيه ...

----------


## نُون

كل أمهاتِ البنينِ حصدنَ بنينا ..
لكن ليس كل أمهاتِ البنينِ زرعنَ أرواحِ أبنائهن بأعماق الحسينا ،، 
( سلامٌ من السماء السابعة ، على صاحب ليلةِ السابع ) ... 
براءة

----------


## Princess

سأتكلم هنا...
عن ما اصابني من همّ شديد بهذه الليله ..
من حسرة لأحساسي بأني لن احضر مجلس حبيبي ابا الفضل العباس عليه السلام..
استأذنت من دوامي بتمام الساعه 6 وكلي شووق لأن احضر المجلس..
لم اشعر بمحرم منذ بدايته لضغط العمل خصوصا مع الأجواء الحسينيه وتزاحم الطلبيات من كتيبات واعلانات وما الى ذلك..
كان لكتيب للأطفال .. نصيب لي .. ان اضع لمساتي به..
ابجديات كربلائيه..
اجتهدت و كنت اعمل خارج اوقات الدوام عليه.. طامعة بالدعاء و الثواب لأجل براعمنا الصغار..
حال القدر دون طباعته في الموعد المحدد واصبحت ولظرف ما في وجه المدفع وعلي ان ارسل نسخه منه الى مطبعة اخرى..
ومتى..!!
في تمام الساعه السادسه ونصف..يـــــــالله.,,
بعد رحيلي وخطواتي يسبقها الشوق لحضور صاحب المجلس عليه السلام..
كلمتني المسؤوله عن الكتيب وبصوتها حزن كسير ..يسبقه رجائي والدعاء لي بأن اقتطع شيئا من وقتي لأجل وصوله للمطبعه..
فهي لا تريد لذاك الجهد ان يخبو والليله يفترض ان يبصر النور..
حاولت مع شبكة الأنترنت اللعينه ان ارسل النسخه مرارا وتكرارا..
جاءت الساعه 7 وقت المجلس..
وخرج اهلي .. وانا اعتصر حسرة و الما.. يجب ان تصل النسخه .. يجب ان اظل حرسا ,, انها امانه يجب ان تصل..!!
كنت اراقب شريط التحميل وهو يسير ببطء..
ودموعي كالسيل كانت تجري بسرعة على خدي
باغتني ( مسد كول) من اعز صحبي..
لم اتمالك نفسي... انا بحاجة للفضفضه...
سأحرم من هذه الليله ,,,
ايعقل يا ابا فاضل ,, ان أُحرم !! 
حاولت ان اتمالك نفسي و انا اكلمها..
حاولت ان اداري البحة في صوتي .. والأنكسار
لكن دموعي باغتتني بالأنحدار.. 
كانت تسليني بطريقتها.. وتحاول ان تدخل البهجه لقلبي الحزين..
تحثني على متابعة البث المباشر..على التلفاز.. على كل وسيله..
ومع ان روحي ابت الا ان تحظر مع الجسد في احد المجالس..
الا ان عزيزتي نجحت في تبريد حسراتي قليلا مع مرتبة الشرف..
ومع اني نهرتها في آخر المكالمه..
وعتبت من وراء قلبي...قائلة لها.. (( انتين صديقه انتين.. الشرهه علي اللي متصله افضفض لش ,, تسخري هااا ))
الا ان راحه غمرت ارجائي وبددت حزنا في احشائي.. 
من بعد محادثتي لها...غاليتي ام الساده.,, احبك فعلا,,, 
وسبحان الله...
مــابين غمضة عين والتفاتتها 
يغير الله من حال الى حال... 
استطعت ان الحق آخر مجلس في حيّنا..
في البرد مشيت اليه تسبقني حرارة فؤادي الحزين.. 

هكذا انتم سادتي
نخيتك يا ابا فاضل فلم تخيب رجائي..
وقرت عيني وتبللت عروق فؤادي المتعطش
والملتهب حزنا على مصابكم..


الآن استطيع ان اغفو
وانا قريرة العين
وما بالحشا اي حسره... 
الحمدلله 
وشكرا للقلوب التي احتوتني بصدق دعائها..  
اطلت ولأول مرة اطيل بالتعبير هنا..
فجمر عشقي لحبيبي العباس قد كواني بحر لهيبه
.
.
.

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد 

وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم.. 



عزيزتي أميرة... مُثابة ومأجورة إن شاء الله تعالى..



لم يُخيبك أبا الفضل...صلوات الله وسلامه عليه 

جعله الله قاضي لحوائجكِ وحوائج المؤمنين  


في الدنيا والآخرة ... 

















 
==================





قطعوا الكفوف مخافةَ يُسقى جودها 

ويحهم أما دروا  


أن الكفوف مخضبة وتجودُ 


دمعة ....

----------


## نُون

> قطعوا الكفوف مخافةَ يُسقى جودها 
> 
> ويحهم أما دروا  
> 
> 
> أن الكفوف مخضبة وتجودُ 
> 
> 
> 
> دمعة ....



ويحهم خضبوا شيباً لهامتينِ ..
و ما ايقنوا ..
أن عباسٌ شبيهُ عليٍ في المصابِ ،،  و مثيلُ الحسنِ في العهود ..
و توأمُ الحسين بالدمِ .. و سليلُ جعفرٍ بقطع الزنود ..

براءة ..

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
غاليتي أميرة المرح مأجوره ومثابه 
والله يعطيش العافيه وفي ميزان اعمالش الحسنه يارب
والله يقضي جميع حوائجك بحق ابا الفضل العباس 
امممم توقفت كثيراً في هذه الصفحه هل اكتب شي عما يعبر ما بداخلي ام اطوي الصفحه الى الخلف 
ولكني لم استطع الرجوع وسأخط هنا عما يجول بخاطري والسموحه
حبيت اكتب لش شعوري عند قرائتي لما كتبتي << بصراحه جتني غبنه لما قريت  :closedeyes: 
وابو فاضل ما يخيب من ينخاه ان شاء الله
ما عندي تعليق اكثر  :sila: 
دعوووواتك

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> ويحهم خضبوا شيباً لهامتينِ ..
> 
> و ما ايقنوا ..
> أن عباسٌ شبيهُ عليٍ في المصابِ ،، و مثيلُ الحسنِ في العهود ..
> و توأمُ الحسين بالدمِ .. و سليلُ جعفرٍ بقطع الزنود .. 
> 
> 
> براءة ..



 رائعة براءة........حقاً رائعة...


مُثابة ومأجورة ... ومقضية حوائجكِ بحق أبا الفضل ويده السخية..


يشفع لكِ حرفكِ ونبرته الشجية...



موفقة دووماً...

----------


## دمعة على السطور

لم أستشعر يوماً قلب الأم.. 

ورأفته.. 

ولم تحضرني حنيته... 

ولم يستلهم عقلي طيبته ومدى سعته... 

ولكن ...لايخفى على قلبي... 

تفطره.....عندما يشعر مجرد شعور... 

بأن شوكة زُرعت في باطن قدم ولده... 

فكيف برؤيته لجسده مقطعةٌ أوصاله ... 

داميةٌ أجزءاه ... 


ود القلب أن يرى بقعة لم يُصبها حد لسيفٍ أو لرمحٍ أو لسهمٍ... 

ليلثمها...

ولكن......




لله قلوبهم... 

لله صبرهم... 

ويبقى قلبي... 

على يقين ...بأن الجنين غالي .....

----------


## نُون

يا مهراً تهالكت أجزائهـ من هول المصاب ،،
تريث ..
لا تتقدم أكثر ،،
فــ _ ليلى _ تنسجُ بخيمتها ثوباً جديداً لعودة الشباب ،،

براءة ،

----------


## أُخرىْ

عـند رحيلي عِدُوني أن تشعلوا على قبري..
شـمـعهـ ,, بيضـاء كُنتْ قد إحتفظت بها من
زفــة عِرّيس كربلاء..
وإنثروا حولي...ريحان وماء ورد,,
طاهر من أرض الطف..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

فضخوا هامة ً هي للنبي فأخسفوا

بدراً قبل أن يكتمل في الخافقين ...

فكأنهم قطعوا أوصال شفيعهم..

فليكن يارب خصماً لهم في النشئتين...

----------


## فرح

آآآآه ياقمر العشيره ،،
ياسرورقلب العقيله زينب والفاطميات 
ياسند ظهر الحسين وعمده
ياباب الحوائج ،،
نسألكم الدعــــــــاااء

----------


## نُون

و تهاوت أقمارٌ ..
لا تشبهها أقمارُ ...
على أرضِ الطفوفِ .. حصدت أرواحهم السيوفِ ..
يالهول المصاب .. يازهراء زينبُ في إغتراب ،،
عُد يا قالع الأبواب ..
و اخرج من بين يديك معجزة الإياب ،،
لحراسة الخيام ..
امسح بيدكَ على رأس سكينة ، و رقية ، و خولة .. 
و امسح بلطفكَ على قلبِ الرباب ،،
و لا تنسى ..
و لا تغفل ..
عن الساجدة بلا محراب .. بفضاء كربلاء تهمسُ ببعضِ الدعاء ،
نادِ علياً مظهر العجائب } ،،
لتلفتَ خلفها و تجدكَ ماسحاً على رأسها ..
 و إن استطعت ياعلي ..
فرد لزينب بعض الأحباب..


براءة

----------


## كبرياء

*يًآعُليً گآنٍ آنٍتِ تِطََفٍيً بُحِبُگ آلنٍآرٍ .. َقٍِوٍمٍَ وٍشُوٍَفٍ بُعُيًنٍگ آلطََفٍ بُيًهُآ وٍشُ صِآرٍ .!!*

*من أشد الجمل التي تخلقني بألم !*

*حسين الأكرف ..}*

----------


## همس الصمت

السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين وعلى أولاد الحسين وعلى أصحاب الحسين
السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله وعلى الارواح التي حلت بفنائك
عليكم مني سلام الله أبداً مابقيت وبقي الليل والنهار
ولاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم ..
عظم الله لكِ الاجر ياسيدتي ومولاتي يافاطمة الزهراء
بمصاب إبنك الشهيد المدبوح ..
عظم الله لك الاجر يامولاي ياصاحب العصر والزمان
بمصاب جدك الامام الحسين سلام الله عليه ..
مأجورين جميعاً ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

لستُ أدري ماحالُ فاطم ٍ حينما هوى 
من فوق سرجٍ على الصعيد لها بدرُ 

فغدى مُجمعاً لذاك الخد وسادةً 
من حر التراب فالله القلبُ والصبر ُ 

ترى ماحالها حينما شمرٌ جثى بنعله  
صدر الإمام الطهر الطاهر ِ ريحانة الطهر ُ 


لستُ أدري وليتني كُنت ادري 

ماحالُ زينب الطهر في ليلة العشر ُ 



مأجورين ساداتي مواليّ... 

دمعة...

----------


## نبراس،،،

سيدي تبكيك عيني لا لأجل
 مثوبتا لكنما عيني لاجلك باكيه
سيدي يتقطع قلبي كلما سمعت منادي 
يذكر مقولتك 
اما من ناصر ينصرنا 
اما من معين يعيننا 
سيدي ليتنا كنا معكم  فنفوز والله
 فوزا عظيما 
ولكن سيدي انا اقول ليتني كنت معكم 
ليس لاجل الثواب
 بل لاكوون فدا لك ولأهل بيت 
يا املي


عظم الله اجووركم جميعا

----------


## همسة ألم

لاأعلم هل دمعتي جفت 
أم أنها وقفت في مكانها من الدهشة
عجيب أنت ياسيدي ,,,

سيدي 
اليوم أحسست بحال سكينة بعدك 
احسست بشعورها ,, بألمها ,,بتحسرها 
بعطشها ,, بحرارة شوقها لك
ليتني كنت هانكـــ

----------


## دمعة على السطور

ليتني زفرة تلفظها انفاسك..

ليتني أنّة تخرج من بين حشرجات صدرك المهموم...




حروفي جعلتها بين وقوفٍ وجلوس

علها تُشاطر وضعكِ هذه الليلة..



اتخذتُ لها سبيل الحيرة ..

مواسية قلبكِ الحيران...




المعذرة سيدتي..

----------


## قاسم الحميدي

ســـلا مـــــي عـــلـــيـــك يـــلـــي مـــا تــــنـــامـ الـــلـــيـــل 
وروحـــي الـــيـــكـ لـــمـــا تــــعـــرف الـــو يـــل

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

ها أنت تقفز للنهاية ،
هلا حكيت من البداية . 
ولمن أقول ؟ ! 
هذى صفوف السنط والصبار تُنصت للحكاية : 
ألها عقول ؟
ماذا يضيرك .. أَلْقِ ما فى القلب حتى للحجر ،
أو ليس أحفظُ للنقوش من البشر ؟ !
نجيب سرورو

----------


## دمعة على السطور

دُفن العدى وظل ابن بنت المصطفى مطروحا

على البوغا يأّنُ من منحر ِ وذاك الدمُ مسفوحا


مأجورين...

----------


## دمعة على السطور

عليلُ مُقيد..

عائلة تشمل نسوة ثكلى وأطفال يتامى...


سائرون...

إلى أين يازينب؟


إلى أين يامُخدرة.؟؟



انتي لم يُبصر خيالك بشر...


مجرد خيالك لم تقع عليه نظر بشر يازينب...






ماحالك سيدتي دون كفيلك...


ماحال متونكِ من سياط بني أمية...



..................................



عذراً ومن ثم عذراً..


لايزال في القلب الكثير..


ولكن أخشى على قلب أبا الفضل وقلب الحسين...



..........



إلهي بحق عليل كربلاء...بحق أسير كربلاء..


اشفي كل مريض يارب..

فرج عن كل مكروب ومهموم..

بحق زينب.. وهموم زينب الثقيلة..


ولا سيما من سألنا الدعاء..



مأجورين...

----------


## غرام أحباب

هذه حسين بالطفوف قتيلُ
والعباس ضامي والكفين قطيعُ
والقاسم بكربلاء عريسُ
وشبيه رسول الله على حرالثرى صريعُ
والسجادحينها كان عليلُ
وزينبٌ والأطفال في بُكاءٌ وعويلُ

أعظم الله أجورنا وأجوركم بمصاب أباعبدالله الحسين(ع)

----------


## فرح

آآآآه يابني يعبدالله يالغالي 
اجيت بهز مهدك ياولدي ... لقيتنه خالي 
مشيت الى العركه ولانك اقبالي... ياولدي 
نورك يلوح لي كأنه نجما يلالي 
لكن سيدتي بآآي حال نظرتي له 
ساعدالله قلبك سيدتي وعظم الله لك الاجر ..
مأجور يامولاي ياحجة الله

----------


## أُخرىْ

*لأني أرغب في أن أكون تِلك الأُخرى,, من الآن لأخر يوم أعيشه*
*زرعتْ لكَ مني بستاناً يسقيني يُبساً على فقري,,*
*..*

*:|*
*أتمنى أن أكون بسمهـ تلك ..يوماً..*
*وليس الآن..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

الغالية بسمة..


فلتبقي بسمة ولتزرعي ابتسامة في قلوب مُحبيكِ دوماً...


وإن تغيرت الاسماء ..تبقى دواخل القلوب لاتتغير...


فلتكوني بسمة للأبد..


موفقة بحق الحسين صلوات الله وسلامه عليه...


وعظم مصابه..








..................................................  .







بأي جرم ... وبأي ذنب... لاتحتظي بقواعد الموتى...


أين الغسل...أين الكفن والسدر والكافور !!







انشطرت القلوب لعظم المُصاب.. فتفطرت الكلمات معها..


وبقت غُصة في حشرجات الصدور...

على مُصاب سيد الشهداء...


مأجورين ساداتي مواليّ...

----------


## فرح

كلمات وحروف مبعثره هنا وهناك
آآآآهااات واحزان 
والقلم يدون مايشعر بصاحبه من اوجاااع ليرويها بحبر دمه ام بحبردموعه 
رغما عنا انه يخفف بعض من الامنا ،،
آآه لكنها الالام متوااصله 
قلوب تعصرها كلمة الآهااه الخارجه من صميم القلب المتعب  
كلمه دفينه خلف جدران الالم والحزن 
قلمي ..رفقا بي لاتظهر معانتي وآهااة قلبي ..
اريد الصمت يبقى لي عنوان ،،
انا من كتمت الاحزان من منذا سنين ـ،،لايحق لي التوه بها الآن 
احزاني رسمتها بيدي وتفننت بنقشها على جدار قلبي حتى اثقلته بها
ولم اعد ارى غير نقوش بلون واحد وهو الاسود الكاتم 
السعاده لااراها بحياتي غير بمنظار الاحلام 
اي قلب هذا ؟
انه حزين يملئه الالم 
ويبقى الالم هو الالم 
واليأس بدا في قلبي ..ومحى منه الامل 
لقد ضاق صدري من الحياه ..فــــرح وآهات الزمن

----------


## اسير الهوى

نشوة الشوق ... ازدادة لحد لا يستطيع القلب الصبر بعده..

----------


## نبراس،،،

يوم لك وايام عليك 
هكذا هي الحياة
يوم حزن ويووم فرح 
هكذا هي الحياة
اااهات واحزان او اااهات الزمن
إعلم ان الفرج قريييب 
هكذا هي الحياة
فتأمل يا أخييي
ولا تييياس فإن اليأس 
هو من يعطل المسيير 
دمتم

----------


## نُون

*




أتمنى أن أكون بسمهـ تلك ..يوماً..
وليس الآن..



* 
ثقي بأنكِ بسمهـ ارتسمت بداخلي ،، و ترسخت بأعماقي ..
لذا في ذلك اليوم و الآن و في كل آن ستبقين بسمهـ ،، 

براءة  :amuse:

----------


## نُون

مشاعري ..
لا زلت أمارس ظلمها حتى تقتلني هي ..
أو أنا أقتلها ،،


 
براءة

----------


## نُون

حَـلـِمنا كثيراً ..
حتى فاضت أحلامنا على عدد سنين عمرنا ..



براءة

----------


## أُخرىْ

دمعه على السطور,,

ثقـي..بأني في كُل مرهـ..أرى بها أسمك,,يتلبسني الأمل,,رُغم ملامح الحُزن التي أراها في كتاباتك..وثقي أيضاً..بأن في داخلي,,,الكثير الكثير من بسمهـ تلك,,
.:/
شكراً لك..من الأعماق على دعواتك الصادقه..

----------


## أُخرىْ

> ثقي بأنكِ بسمهـ ارتسمت بداخلي ،، و ترسخت بأعماقي ..
> لذا في ذلك اليوم و الآن و في كل آن ستبقين بسمهـ ،، 
> 
> 
> براءة



 
ويحار الحرفُ..ببراءه وبمكانة براءه..
غاليتي,,أعلم أن بسمهـ ستعيش بقلبك,,وستنمو مكانتها حتى وأن تغيرت تلك البسمهـ,,إلى اسطوره  :amuse: ,,
لم أعرف للآن..أيُعرفني مُسماي الجديد, أم كانت بسمهـ مناسبه لي أكثر!!
/
ممتنه لكِ,,دومـاً..

----------


## اسير الهوى

> ويحار الحرفُ..ببراءه وبمكانة براءه..
> غاليتي,,أعلم أن بسمهـ ستعيش بقلبك,,وستنمو مكانتها حتى وأن تغيرت تلك البسمهـ,,إلى اسطوره ,,
> لم أعرف للآن..أيُعرفني مُسماي الجديد, أم كانت بسمهـ مناسبه لي أكثر!!
> /
> ممتنه لكِ,,دومـاً..



ان كانت هذه الانتقاله فقط بالمسمى فلا ضرار

فجوهر بسمهـ

بقلبها!!ّ؟؟

(يصعب وصفه)

موفقة

----------


## دمعة على السطور

ليلة مُختلفة ... يعلوها الهدودء..


ويتملكها صوت لرياح تقتلع الآذان..





انتهت أجواء العزاء..


وحل سكون..واستوطن الارجاء..


ولكن...


لازال في القلب ضجيج وعزاء على مصاب سيد الشهداء...


لازال القلب متشوقاً للبحث عن أصحاب العزاء ... لابداء المواساة والرثاء ..


مأجورين..

----------


## دموع شمعة

{ .. هل أحسستِ يوماً بأن قلبكِ يحتضر ..؟!

هل أحسستِ بسقوط ملامحكِ وتلاشي حياتكِ رويداً رويداُ ..!!

حين تخسري .. حين تنكسر روحكِ .. تشعرين بإنسياب الروح بضيق النفس 
بإختناق العبرة

وكأنكِ ترحبي بالموت قادماُ إليكِ ...

عندها فقط .. ستعرفين بأي لون من ألوآن الألم لونتِ بها صورتي ..}

----------


## أُخرىْ

في كُل يوم نجُرب رحلهـ,,جديدهـ,,
كيف نختبرها,,وكم المده,,
أمر يحتاج لاتزان داخلي ,, :amuse: 


خيو أسير,,تفيض روحي بشكراً  :rolleyes:

----------


## اسير الهوى

انت من كنت كل احلامي... 
وانا لسة من احلامك لمحة.. 
................هكذا انت والزمن في جوركم علي.. 
 

والعفو ورود لك أخرىْ

----------


## أُخرىْ

عاد ليطرُق أبواب الرحيل,,
,
,
أخـي الراحل,,
موفق وتوصل بالسلامه,,
وعيون الله تحرسك,, :sad2:

----------


## التوبي

*يا دبيحاً على الصعيد مُعفرا* 
*تبقى مُخلـّد في القلوب تـُذكرا* 
*يا ليتني قطعتُ دونك سيدي* 
*ويظلُ جسمي دون جسمك مُقبرا* 
*وأبقى ثلاثاً تحت وطأت خيلها* 
*أبيعُ نفسي والشهادة تـُشترى* 
*أمنيتي*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

هناك بشر..تشتاق الروح لهم .. 

حتى وهم لائذون بها ..

----------


## Princess

اعذر الياهل...
و الله اعذره

مو متحمله الألم

صدق من سماه ضرس الينوووون
عمري لاااااااا عقلت.....


لا تواخذوني..
بس مو عارفه ويش اسوي ...

صايره خايسة نفس واشابق حتى الهوا

سامحوني اذا حطيت الحرقه فيكم..
اف

صبر ايوب..

----------


## نبراس،،،

اعذرووني لو تكلمت بجراه
ففؤادي لا ينام 
عشقك صار حرام
لانني فيه همت 
والهائمين في ظلام فوقه الف ظلام
اعيش في احلام
لذى صار حبك علي حرام 
ولكن كيف اصبر فوجوودك اصبح ذاتي
هو نبضي بل واحساسي
ياحبيبي
كيف لي ان القاك مره 
فبقلبي الف حسره
وانا كلي هيام
لا انام 
فهل عرفتم لما العشق صار علي حرم
لاني ابد لا انام

----------


## فرح

آهااات تخترق قلبي 
ويضيق منها صدري وكأني احمل قمم من الجبال الثقيله 
رغما مني اتذكر مامضى واذرف الدموع 
اجبر نفسي على التحمل ،،
واخاطب نفسي اصمدي واصبري هوني عليكِ
اخفي مشاعر الالم والحزن امام الاخرين 
وابدلها بابتسامه ،،
كي لايشعر بي احبابي ،،
وكل من يجلس معي لايشعر بمافي داخلي 
كل خوفي من ان يتسرب اليأس الى قلبي 
وبهذا اكون خسرت كل شي 
اشعر بالتعب من هذه الحياه ..فــــرح وآهات الزمن

----------


## نُون

أكرهـُ أن أحتاجكً حد الألم ،،
فلا أجدك } ..


براءة ..

----------


## نُون

أتشهى توسدي على صدرك ..
و أتوسلكَ الدفء ..
و الأمان ،،،




براءة ،

----------


## نُون

لم تشعرني بالإبتعاد } ..

مغرووور و أكرهـُ غرورك .. 
جداً ،،



براءة

----------


## أُخرىْ

شئ مُتعب جداً,,ومُحزن
أن ألتهم صبري,,ودموعي
و معلومات دراسيه مُقرفه,,

في وقت واحد..

دعواتكم,, :|

----------


## فرح

الى متى سأخذ قراري بدون ضغوط من احد،،،!
هل هذا من المستحيل،،
اشعر بشي يكبس على انفاسي
خوف،،دموع،،الم،،وحده،،غربه
عندها يدق قلبي بالآه،،
انا هنا بين غربة الزمان ورحلة الالم،،
صدر علي حكماَ شعرت به وكأنه الاعدام 
وامااااات مني حتى الكلام..فــــــــرح وآهات الزمن

----------


## نُون

بسمهـ .. 
اووو ..
أقصد اخرى ...
 :amuse: 
قلبي و دعائي معكِ ،، 
كل الموفقية ،،، 



يا أنتَ
 :noworry: 
نم بأعماقِ أجفاني ،،
لئلا تسقطُ سهواً ،،


براءة ،

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

حين أتألم ..
تنتابني حالاتً من الجنونــ ..
وأزدادَ جنونــاً لإحساسي بأني لا أعني لكـ شيء ..
وإن وجودي في حياتكـ مجرد أسمٌ لا أكثر ..}}

ّّّّ

----------


## دمعة على السطور

في هذه الليلة ...



عندما سقطت للعباس رايةٌ فوق رأسي...


استّر الفؤاد ..وعلته راحة لاتُوصف...







قضى الله حوائجنا وحوائجكم بحق قطيع الكفوف..


موفقين ومأجورين..

----------


## فرح

حائره ...مضطربه ..
لست اعرف لم هذه الحيره ،،،
اريدان اخبرك ،،
اين انتِ عني 
كم اشتاق الى الجلوس معكِ 
اريدك قربي ،،لااحد يفهمني غيرك ،،
لكن اين اجدكِ 
الى الآن لم اتعودعن الابتعاد عنكِ 
اخاطبك واتمنى لو تسمعين صوتي وتردين علي ..

----------


## نُون

آآآهٍ ،،
لو بوسعي لمسحتُ على قلبكِ ..
لأمنَ عليهِ بالشفاء ،،
و لكن للأسف ..
كفي ليست بشفاءٍ لربٍ ،،
و لا بمعجزةٍ لنبيٍ ،،
و لا بهبة ملاك ،، 


أهداء خاص لــ : هذيان ،


براءة ،

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

لاتنظر الى عيني ففيهما تعب الايام
ولكن انظر الى قلبي فستجد حب من هم حولي فيه وغدرهم به
::::::::::::::

تعبت ادور دواء الى الناس وماشفت دواء لروحي

----------


## اسير الهوى

كيف لي ان اهناء بلقمتي..

واراكم تتصارعون لرغيف خبز..

آآآآه لقلبكم المكسور..

وآآآآه على ما يسمى غز!!!!!!

----------


## فرح

انا وقلبي المجروح 
ومولاقي من يداااويه...

----------


## اسير الهوى

اشتاقك مرة..

ومرة..

يقتلني كرهي لك..

فعلا انا بيم امواج تلاطمني..

من المشاعر المختلفة حولك..

----------


## فرح

الم في القلب يعلن بأنه لايزال موجود
وتنهدات تعتلي وتتساقط الدموع
اشعر بدموعي وكأنها موسيقى هادئه
تعزف انغاما حزينه على خداي 
مالك ياقلبي ..
اماآن لحزنك ان يهجع ولو قليلاَ
هنا الحزن ..كالشمعه تنصهر وتذوب 
وهذا انا ..فــــــرح وآهات الزمن

----------


## التوبي

*حروف تشتاق لنا* 
*ونحنُ نشتاق لها* 
*لأنها جميلـــةٌ* 
*وجمالها في فعلها* 
*أمنيتي لا تختفي* 
*ولا تغيبُ وصلها* 
*تلك الحروف أصيلةٌ* 
*حقيقةٌ في أصلها*

----------


## نُون

يجهلُ بأنني لا أعرفهـُ ..
و ما يعلمُ بأنني ..
مالكةَ قلبه ،،
و مقلبتهُ على نار كفي ،،
كيف أشاء .. 



براءة ..

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

> يجهلُ بأنني لا أعرفهـُ ..
> 
> و ما يعلمُ بأنني ..
> مالكةَ قلبه ،،
> و مقلبتهُ على نار كفي ،،
> كيف أشاء ..  
> 
> 
> 
> براءة ..



 
يا ساتر  :wacko:

----------


## أُخرىْ

لأني سَئِمت ..
 :sad2: 
/
أكتب في هذا الموضوع دون فِكره آحيـاناً
أعلم,,أن الموضوع للتعبير عما بداخل القلب,,ولكن
ذاك الشئ المعقد ..
المُسمى مشاعر,,لايُمكن أن تشرحهـ كلمه.,



تعرفون دواء يخلي مواد الدراسه تحبني وأحبها,,  :sad2: 
دعواتكم.. :|

----------


## دمعة على السطور

انطلقت روحي ....لتتنفس الصُعداء...


تحت قبة من قبابك ....

وكان قلب أمك الزهراء ظلاً ظليلا لقلبي ...


فزاد ذلك من راحته ...



ولم أنسى من سألني الدعاء....








رزقنا الله وإياكم الوصول لتلك الأضرحة الطاهرة...والتمرغ على تلك العتبات المقدسة...




موفقين..

----------


## همس الصمت

مشاعر مضطربة
تتأرجح هنا وهناك
يسرة ويمنة
تصعد الى الاعلى
ثم تهبط الى الاسفل
تبحث في كل مكان عن قلب
يضمها ويشد عليها
ويضمد جراحات الاحتياج
ويتحسس على كل المشاعر المتناثرة
ليعيد لها الامان والطمأنينة ..

----------


## همس الصمت

أين أنت أيها القلب الكبير
أنا بأمس الحاجة إليك الان
أحتاج أن تضم قلبي إليك وتدفئة
فبرودةٌ سرت فيه جعلته يتجمد
بل ويكاد يتكسر من شدة البرد 
إين أنت الان ؟؟
أتشعر بالحزن الذي يحتوي قلبي 
هل تشعر به
هل ستأتي لتريحني
وتمسح بحبك على قلبي ليستريح ..

----------


## هذيان

> آآآهٍ ،،
> 
> لو بوسعي لمسحتُ على قلبكِ ..
> لأمنَ عليهِ بالشفاء ،،
> و لكن للأسف ..
> كفي ليست بشفاءٍ لربٍ ،،
> و لا بمعجزةٍ لنبيٍ ،،
> و لا بهبة ملاك ،،  
> 
> ...



 براءتكِ و وقوفكِ جنبي يواسيني ،،
و إن كان على الشفاء ..
فالعيب في دوائي
إن كان دوائي  لايشعر 

لكَ ربي اشكو همي و حزني 
ألهمني ربي قليلاً من صبر أيوب و زينب 
عليهما السلام ،


هذيان

----------


## هذيان

سلامٌ لك زينب ،
سلام الأبطال ..
سلام الصابرين 
سلام المشتاقين 
سيدتي ..
بشكواي بهمي بحزني
أشتاقكِ جداً 
فلتقبليني و تأخذيني بحضنكِ الذي طالما
هدأ من روع اليتامى
و لتجعليني أستمد منك ذرة صبر
تقويني حتى موتي ،،



أعزائي 
سأشد رحالي إلى الصابرة عليها السلام ،
اسألكم براءة الذمة
استودعكم الله 
اذكروني بخير
سأشتاقكم .

هذيان

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

وحيدة ...
أرى نفسي من دونك ...
....


أمنيــــ مجروحه ـــــــات 
كانت هنا

----------


## فرح

هذيان ..قلدناك الدعاء والزياره 
تروحين وترجعين بالف سلامه 
حبيبتي ..لاتنسينا عندالعقيله من الدعاء 
ربي يحفظك في حلك وترحالك
...............................
كم اشتاق اليك ،،
متى ياحياتي تأتي لتمسح دموووعي 
نعم ياحبيبي لقد اتعبتني الوحده بدونك 
ياواحة دنياي 
متى آراك!
متى تودع غربتك وتعود..

----------


## اسير الهوى

هناك.. 
واليل احزم زمامه.. 
اسمع همسك الجاحد.. 
لتنالني رغبة بالمبيت على صدرك.. 
وبالوصف اكثر.. 
يدي معلقة بعنقك.. 
وكأني نويت قتلك واخناقك.. 
.......................كلها نشوة عند ذكراك

----------


## نُون

> و لتجعليني أستمد منك ذرة صبر
> تقويني حتى موتي ،،



أكرهـ الموت حين يتدوال على ألسنة أحبتي ,,
حماك الله ..





> اذكروني بخير
> سأشتاقكم .



كوني متيقنة بأنك تسكنين بأعماقي .. ثقي بي  ..
سأشتاقك  :embarrest: ..

----------


## نُون

> يا ساتر



لستُ بجهنم .. بل جنةٌ .. أنا ،،
وحدهـُ / هو / ...
يحتضنُ شراري ،،
و يتشهى ثماري ،،

براءة ،

----------


## نُون

> المُسمى مشاعر,,لايُمكن أن تشرحهـ كلمه.,




اخرى ..
في كل مرة اشتهي أن أقول لك :
صادقة ،






> تعرفون دواء يخلي مواد الدراسه تحبني وأحبها,,




لا .. بس لما تعرفينهـ عرفيهـ علي و عطيني منهـ .. هع هع  :amuse: 





> دعواتكم.. :|





موفقة بحق الرب و بجاه الآل ،،

----------


## نُون

لا .. تجادلني بعد الآن .. لن أخبركَ بالمزيد ..
كل ما استطيعُ قوله أن :
بي من الأماني الكثير ..
سأتركها لكَ و للقدر ..
و لكلاكما حرية الأختيار و منطلق التحقيق ،،


براءة ..

----------


## أُخرىْ

> لا .. بس لما تعرفينهـ عرفيهـ علي و عطيني منهـ .. هع هع



ربما نحتاج لآلة تفريغ  :weird: ..وترشيح,,وترسيب,,لـ نستطيع أن نُفرّغ كل اللاشئ,,ونرشح لنرسب ونبقي كل المعلومات المهمه,,
>> أعذري جنوني الحقيقي اليوم ,,رُبما,,
الإمتحانات أربكت عقلي أيضاً  :bigsmile: 

..مع أني ماأدرس كيمياء وش جاب الترشيح والترسيب  :weird: 








> موفقة بحق الرب و بجاه الآل ،،



 
موفقين جميعاً إن شاء الله

----------


## همسة ألم

هذيان تروحي وترجعي بالسلامة 
بس لا تنسينا من صالح دعائك 
..............................
كم من المره أعطيك قلبي 
لتأخده بيدك وتكسره 
وتحطمه وتجرحه 
 سئلتك مره هل الحب يعفوا ؟؟
لم تجب على سؤالي بل تجاهلته وتجاهلتني ,,,
وتركتني وحيده بدون سابق إنذار 
لذا كرهتك  بل اصبحت أحقد عليك 
لكن عندما تراني تبتسم لي 
وتجعل قلبي يطير فرحا ودهشه
فتجعلني أبتسم واضحك 
وانسى مافعلته بي 
ماسر تلك البسمة 
هل هي سحر 
أم الحب يعفوا ؟؟

----------


## دمعة على السطور

هذيان حبيبتي..


قلدناك الدعاء والزيارة..


وتروحي وترجعي بالسلامة يارب....

= ليتكِ تأخذين قلبي معكِ إلى حيثُ العقيلة صلوات الله وسلامه عليها =


سنفتقد حضوركِ هنا...وستبقى مكانكِ تننظركِ عزيزتي..


عين الله ترعاكِ أينما كنتِ..


موفقة ومقضية حوائجكِ بحق من تقصديها بروحكِ قبل بدنك..


دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

يغفو القلب ويستفيق...


 على نغمات تُعزف على أوتاره..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

انفرجت الأسارير ...


فالحمد لله..


والحمد لله..

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

براءة من الحب << بلغي هذيان عنااا السلام وقولي لها ،،
لا تنساااناااا من الدعااء بقضااء جميع الحواائج المتعسره 
وبالدعاء لأخت غاليتناااا دمعة طفله يتيمه فهي بحاجه للدعاء ،،
اختك: عوامية صفوانية

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

آآآه ،، قلبي في حاله لا يعلمها الا الله يعتصره ألم حاله من الفقداان ،،لا اجيد التعبير عن ما يحويه هذا القلب 
فهو في كل حين يتأوه ،، ولكن لا اعلم ما السبب

----------


## همس الصمت

هذيان 
تروحين وتردين بالسلامه حبيبتي
لاتنسينا من دعواتك 
موفقة ولتكوني برعاية الكريم وحفظة ..

----------


## همس الصمت

في هذه اللحظات
أشتاق لآن اكون في احضانك
لآنهل منه الحب والحنان 
لأنني بحاجه ماسه لهم
بحاجه لان تضمي قلبي الى قلبكِ
لآواسيكِ وتواسيني 
لآخفف عنكِ ولتخففي عني
لآخبركِ بما في قلبي
وتخبريني بما في قلبكِ
فليت ذلك يتحقق لي 
ليــــــــــــت 
: (

----------


## نُون

> براءة من الحب << بلغي هذيان عنااا السلام وقولي لها ،،
> 
> لا تنساااناااا من الدعااء بقضااء جميع الحواائج المتعسره 
> وبالدعاء لأخت غاليتناااا دمعة طفله يتيمه فهي بحاجه للدعاء ،،
> 
> اختك: عوامية صفوانية



عوامية صفوانية 
شكراً جزيلاً لكِ عزيزتي ،،،
ثقي بأنني سأبلغ عنكِ كل ما اردتِ قولهُ لهذيان ،،،
فرج الله عن الجميع ،،،

----------


## نُون

يبدو أنني ..
أضعتُ قلبي / بجوف / احدهم }،،



براءة ،

----------


## نُون

يامن / تعتقلُ / قلبي بجوفك ،،
أزح عني بعضَ اضلاعكَ لأنني ..
بت أشعرُ بالإختناق !!

أو تعلم ..
أبقها على ماهي عليه ...
على أن يكون في الإختناقِ { متنفسٌ آخر ،،،


براءة

----------


## نُون

أودُ الإنسحاب من ذاكَ الشيء المسمى ..
/ براءة / ،،،
كم هيَ مرهقة !!! ،
تارة تمتلئُ بالمشاعر و اخرى جوفاء ،، 

براءة

----------


## اسير الهوى

أفففففففففٌ..

لك قلبي..

لم اعد اعقل ما تريد..

حبها..

كرهها..

ام ماذا؟؟؟؟

حدد لي مسلك او لتمت..

ولتريحني مما انا فيه من حيرة..!!!!

----------


## نُون

> كم هيَ مرهقة !!! ،
> 
> 
> تارة تمتلئُ بالمشاعر و اخرى جوفاء ،،







> 



 








> حدد لي مسلك او لتمت..
> 
> ولتريحني مما انا فيه من حيرة..!!!!



اسير ..


تشابهت الإختلاجاتُ ،، و توحدَ وقعها ..
و الوتر الباعثُ على صدحها }..
نائمُ ،،


براءة ،

----------


## نُون

أشعرُ أحياناً بأن حالتي ...إما هالكةٌ يُرثى لها ،، و إما باعثةٌ على الضحك }... 
براءة ،

----------


## فرح

اتمنى لو اغيب عن هذه الحياه،،
حائره ...
التمس الصبر منك سيدتي يازهراء ..

----------


## اسير الهوى

شتت تفكيري..

لمعة في شفاك..

ياترى هي دُرة..

ام سحرك القاتل؟؟!!!!!!

.............................هذه من شخصك في خيالي

----------


## فرح

نعم انه نبض قلبي ...
لانه مصباح ينير لي دربي 
ذكره بلسم يداوي قلبي ..

----------


## همسة ألم

لإخر مره أعطيه إياك وأقول لك
هاك قلبي خده في يدك وضمه في صدرك

----------


## أُخرىْ

هذيان..قلدناك الدُعاء والزيارهـ..
وتوصلين بالسلامه..

----------


## أُخرىْ

في عينيك حِلم أزرق يتسربل بين جوانبي,,
يتعلق بخاصرتي
وينطفئ,,

*..جِدني*,, فأنا أبحث عنك في اللامكان,,
وأغــرق

----------


## أُخرىْ

وكُل مامررت وأمر به
..ماهو الا موجه نفسيه هادئه جداً..
أتت لترافقني في معركتي المٌستقبليه..
حتى تلك الدموع كانت تقاتلني أحياناً..
تتوسد إختاناقاتي..وتستعمر حٌنجرتي,,
وتغفو..
.:.:.
كُن أنت هُنا,,وأبعد كل الـ(الوجع )..وأعطني 
من كُل نور كُنتْ تستهويه..
لأني بك فقط..سأكون
أخرى مُختلفه
:/:/:/:

أُخرى كنت أو بسمهـ
لازلتُ سيدة الوجع

----------


## نُون

أكرهـُ أن أحتاجكَ فلا اجدك ،
أو ..
أجدكَ فلا تغني عني شيئا ،،،


براءة ،

----------


## كبرياء

*بتـ لآ أفهمـ ...* 
*أهي دوآمة من خوف ...!~* 
*أم مأسآآة من فرآغ ؟!*

----------


## المستحييل

هو الخوف هو الماساءه  هوالضياع والشتات والجروح ..
 بكاء حروف ونزيف جروح صامته وضياع انسان وشط حشود الجروح..
 ولكن يبقى حبي بي رغم كل ذالك مساندا بعض شي وباقيا معي دوما..
 سابقى بالقرب منه دوما على ذلك التل انظر من بعيد فقط ..
 المستحيل..

----------


## نُون

نوماً هنيئاً يا مشاعره ...
طيبي رقاداً ،،،
و انعمي احلاما !!!


براءة

----------


## كبرياء

*~ ليتني أستطع قتل فرآآغ الألم المسيطر بدوآآخلهمـ ...* 
*لربمآ أرتآآحت صفحآآت القدر من جنونهمـ ..* 
*ثمـ مآتت  بسكوون ..!!*

----------


## كبرياء

*أو تعلمين ؟؟!*
*أستتر خلف الجنون ..!*
*ببتسآآمة عـآبره ...* 
*هو ذآك قدري ...* 
*يرغمني على الغموض..!*

----------


## كبرياء

*أشعر أنني لن أبرح مكآني هذآ ..!*
*وأن جنوني في هذه اللحظه ...* 
*قد يدفعني لتخطي الحروف ..* 
*أو الأعترآف .!!!*

----------


## فرح

هل كلمات الاعتذااار ،،
تنسينا قسوة المعتذر !
كلمه باعتقادي بسيطه انها تقال
لكني لااقبل بها ؟!
لقد مللت منها ،،فأصبحت لاتعني لي شي..
فلا تتعب نفسك وابتعد افضل لي ولك ..فـــرح وآهات الزمن

----------


## كبرياء

*لربمآ تآه وسط الكلمآت ..*
*رمزآ أفتقدهـ من حين ...* 
*فعجزت وأعجز ...* 
*عن تلوين عبآرآتي ..!*
*بغير الأسود ..!!*

----------


## المستحييل

_هل لك ان تغزو مساحات الخوف والضياع بي من جديد.._
_ هنا انتظرك بكل جنونك  انتشلني من ضياع روحي لروحي وابقيني بالقرب من حبك وامانك.._
_ في وسط نسمات حنانك اتمنى ان اتوه ولا اعود لاإيجاد نفسي من جديد .._
_ بعثرني وسط غموضك ولملم ماتبعثر بي ببوح كلماتك و ترنيمات احسايسك .._

_ فانا انتظر ضياعي فيك .._

----------


## كبرياء

*فليرغمني أحدكم على مغآدرة جنوني الآن ..!*
*أشعر أنني أهذي كمآ العشآآق ..!*
*رغم أن هذيآني ليس لأنني عآشقهـ ..* 
*... أكْذِب ..!*
*عذرآآآ ..!!*

----------


## نبض قلب

ويبقى للقلب نبـــض ..


لوجودكمـ قربي أحبائي ،،، فابقوا دائما ً قربي

----------


## نُون

أشعرُ بأنك تتبعثرُ فوقي لتحتويني ، أو تتفشى حولي لتخنقني ،،
خيرتكَ :
إما أن تكُـفَ عن التبعثر .. 
أو تساعدني على التقاط النبض بدل الإختناق ،،
أو ترحل و تنتزع معكَ ذاك الشيء الكائن بين جنبيَ .. 
حتى أفقد الشعور بك }...



براءة ،

----------


## نبراس،،،

لكِ 



يانبضات قلبي الغبيه




لم تخفقيين في كل حيين


هيه قعدي 


او خمدي


ولتعلمي 


ولتعلمي بأنك


مسبييه

----------


## شمعة الوادي

هل يجب أن اعترف لك بحبي أما ماذا؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## دمعة على السطور

إلى كل قلب نبضت سطوره هنا...

فلتتقبلوا دعوات أخت محبة لكم..


بكل خير وتوفيق وقضاء الحوائج للدنيا والآخرة..


موفقين..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

بالأمس...





لمجرد أن ارسلت كلمات ===من يمسح دموعي...





كان جوابكِ سريعاً....وهو 





أنــــــــــا...





واليوم...





كيف لي أن أصل لكِ ...





لأمسح دموعكِ الغالية..





قلبي ينفطر ....ويتألم لألمكِ غاليتي..







يصعب علي يداي أن تذودان بالصمت ولساني بالخرس...





كيف أمسح حزن قلبكِ قبل دموعكِ...







أرجوكِ...





لأجل قلب يحبكِ... كوني بخير..





وخففي من آلامه ...









دعواتي تسبق النسمات ..





لتعتلي إلى السماء..





بالدعاء لكِ عزيزتي..


إهداء خاص لصديقة غالية على القلب..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

أفتقدكِ...

----------


## همس الصمت

بين لحظة والثانيه أشعر بشوق بغمرني
لك غاليتي
فمتى ألتقيكِ ومتى تكتحل عيني برؤياكِ
متى ...
أفتقدكِ كثيراً ..
فمتى سيكون لقائي بكِ ..

----------


## نُون

لستُ أعلمُ لما ينبئني قلبي ..
بأنكَ ..
ستتوسلني العودةَ إليكَ عند ساعة احتضاري ،،



براءة ،

----------


## psking

*طبعآ انا مبتدأ وأحتاج الى انتقاذاتكم* 
*أبداء ببسم لله وبصلاة على محمد وإلي محمد*
*جف كل ماحولي ومازال قلمي يكتب وكلماتي تنطق فسالت دموع قلمي على أوراقي لتوقضها وترويها بكلمات عذبة فيا قلمي فضفض من الكلمات ما شأت و جعلني أتنفس من كتاباتك لي اعيش منه  فحياتي مقترنة بك فلا تجففه*


*أخوكم : دمعات القلم*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

ضيقة تجثو على صدري...


رفقاً...أريد أن أتنفس...



يامولاي ياأبا الفضل ..على بابك يامولاي ...ياباب الحوائج..



ماخاب من توسل بكم ياسادتي..

----------


## همس الصمت

دمعة على السطور
كان الله في عونكِ غاليتي 
وحقق لك ماتريدي
وأنا متأكدة بإن أبا الفضل لن يخيبك
فما خاب من توسل وتمسك بهم  ..
متأكدة بإنها ماضاقت الا وسأتفرج
فالله أرحم بعبادة ..
سأنتظر حتى تريحيني عن بعد هذه الضقية غاليتي ..

----------


## همس الصمت

لحظات مرت وأنا معك
لم أشعر بها ولم أشعر الا وقلبي يتخبط
بين تلك الكلمات التي لم أستطع أن أخرجها لك
فسامحي ضعف قلبي حينما يراكِ ..
دمتِ بخير غاليتي
وحقق الله لك ماتريدين ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> دمعة على السطور
> 
> كان الله في عونكِ غاليتي 
> وحقق لك ماتريدي
> وأنا متأكدة بإن أبا الفضل لن يخيبك
> فما خاب من توسل وتمسك بهم ..
> متأكدة بإنها ماضاقت الا وسأتفرج
> فالله أرحم بعبادة ..
> 
> سأنتظر حتى تريحيني عن بعد هذه الضقية غاليتي ..



 غاليتي ..


سيل كلماتكِ يريح الفؤاد...


وتعلو له الأنفاس بعد ضيق..


مؤكد أبا الفضل صلوات الله وسلامه عليه 


قاضي لحوائجنا وإياكم بإذن الله تعالى...


شكري ودعائي يسبقا النسمات...



ليصلا لقلبكِ الطاهر عزيزتي..


موفقة عزيزتي ومقضية حوائجكِ بحق من هو بابٌ للحوائج..


أختكِ المُحبة دمعة ..

----------


## فرح

اريدان اكون قربك في هذه الايام،،
اريد ان ابوح لك بمافي قلبي 
لانك انت وحدك من يرتاح له قلبي 
اريد ان اسكن عالمك 
التمس منك الصبر 
حتى اتغلب على آلامي ...فـــــرح وآهات الزمن

----------


## اسير الهوى

شعور غريب..

وكأنك قريبة مني جداً لانك سكنتي القلب..

لكن الشعور الاغرب..

انك في الحقيقة..

اراك ابعد الناس عني..؟؟؟!!!!

----------


## اسير الهوى

هناك شحنات تتفجر داخلي..

اود ان القيها باحضانك..

لتطفئي نارها..

هي..

الشوق..

والحنين..

ودموع لم تذق غير الانين..

...!!!!!!!!!

----------


## نُون

لستُ أودُ الفتكَ بنساءِ الأرضِ جميعاً لتلجأ إلي ...
فقط ..
سأفتكُ بنفسي ..
حتى تستشعر فقدي ...
و تتلذذ بطعم الألم  ..



براءة

----------


## فرح

لحزن قلبي توسلت به 
وتمنيت لو آراه ... 
تخيلته في عالمي وكأني اراه ،،،
كان جالس وانا من بعيد اراره
رؤيه اغمرتني بالفرح والسعاده
سألت نفسي هل انا في الدنيا ام بعالم آخر
لااعرف مالذي اصابني ،،
انوار وآي نورهذا عالمه غير عالمي 
عالم غريب لااستطيع ان اصفه يعجز القلم عن وصفه
بعيد هو عني لكني رأيته وهو جالس واضعا رأسه بين ركبتيه 
هنا نبض قلبي توقف للحظات ..
سيدي تتألم على مصاب وآي مصاب هل على مصاب جدك واهل بيته الطاهرين 
ام لمصاب عقيلة الطالبين ام لضلع جدتك الزهراء 
ام على سقوط المحسن ام لطفل الرضيع 
مأجور سيدي ومولاي 
متى ترانا ونراك وتملئ الارض قسطا وعدلا كما ملئت ظلما وجورا 
اعذروووا هذيان قلبي قبل قلمي ..فــــرح وآهات الزمن

----------


## شمعة الوادي



----------


## اسير الهوى

ماعاد في القلب ذرة رحمة تجاهك..

فكلما حَسَنْتُ شخصكِ لديه..

عادت به الذاكرة..

ليعود..

بقسوته كما قسيتي عليه..

(فعلا لا اجد حلا لهذا)

----------


## نُون

قمي .. 
يشرفني استوقاف كلماتي لشخصك الكريم ...
لكَ ما اردت ..
تفضل .. 
بحق الحسين .. آخر مواضيعي ..
عظمة الخلود ..
http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=81542 
بحق ام البنين .. موضوع سابق لي ،،،
محاريب النساك ..
http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=66315 
لي شرف تواجدك و قرائتك ..
دعائك .. مع التحية ..

----------


## نُون

أشعرُ بأنني / مبعثرة / بعضَ الشيء ..
من فضلك ،،
هلا قمت بترتيب اجزائي ؟! ..


براءة ،

----------


## دمعة على السطور

تتوق نفسي لأن تخترق عوالمك ...

----------


## دمعة على السطور

بحر أشواقي ... غدت تتلاطم أمواجه...


وبركان شوقي...يكاد ينفجر...

----------


## همس الصمت

روح حائرة تائهة
لاتعلم إين تلوذ لتستكين 
بعد هذه العواصف التي هبت بداخلها
.
.
سأنتظر لعلي أجد الفرج ..
لكوني متأكدة بإنه
ماضاقت الدنيا إلا وعندالله الفرج ..
رحمـــــــــــــــــــــــــاك ربي ..

----------


## نُون

لا تجبرني على الرحيل ...
أو البقاء ،،
فكلاهما بقاموس أفكاركَ ..
سواء ...
/ على الأقل تجاهي .. هما سواء .. /

براءة

----------


## نُون

اتشهى سفكِ مشاعركَ ..

/ لأتصفحَ حقيقتها / ...
و ../ لأجعلَ منكَ أضحوكةً لا تنتهي / ،،


براءة

----------


## اسير الهوى

لن تنالي مني ماتريدين.. 
سأجتاحك.. 
سأبددك.. 
سأقتل كل ذرة فيك تسمى جمال..

سأشوهك.. 
سألقي بك من اعلى رمش بعيني.. 
سأغرقك..

بدموع اعتكفت على ذكرك.. 
ففي النهاية.. 
احبك كما اكرهك..

----------


## فرح

> لن تنالي مني ماتريدين..
> 
> سأجتاحك.. 
> سأبددك.. 
> سأقتل كل ذرة فيك تسمى جمال.. 
> سأشوهك.. 
> سألقي بك من اعلى رمش بعيني.. 
> سأغرقك.. 
> بدموع اعتكفت على ذكرك.. 
> ...



 رحماااااااك يارباااه كم هي كلمااات قاسيه ..
الرحمه  :embarrest:  :noworry: لماذا هكذا تكون قسوتك ياآدم !
.....................
آآآآآآه انني اتووووه بين احزاااني ،،
الى متى سأبقى بين الوحده والكتمان،،
بين الغربه ،،اصاااارع حرارة الالام 
اريد انسان نعم انسان يساعدني لابل ينتشلني 
انني اغرق في بحر امواجه قاسيه يقلبني كيفما يشاء،،
هل سأبقى واقفه بباب الاحزان والالام
لااريد ان تموت الاحلام 
من يداوي جروح قلبي الموجوع 
ومن يمسح عن عيني الدموع
انتظرك وسأظل انتظرلقائك الموعود 
بلقياك انت فقط تلتئم الجروح...مــــــــتى؟؟!فــــرح وآهات الزمن

----------


## أُخرىْ

أحتاجني,,هُناك بين سحنات الأمل,,
رُبما أعـود,,لاألتحم مع تلك الأنا
الغااائبه..

----------


## كبرياء

*~ أخبرهم أنني حين أرغب في الحصول على شي ...*
*ينحني جٌل كبريآئه لكبريآئي ..!*
*فلينسحبوآ بهدوء ..~*

----------


## كبرياء

*من يظنون أنفسهم ..~* 
*سحآبة أنـآ وهم كالكلآب ينبحون ..!*
*لآ أهتم لأمرهم ...* 
*ولن تهمني كينويتهم المٌغبره ...!!*

----------


## كبرياء

*لربمآ مآتت تلك البسمهـ ...* 
*لكنني قتلت بدآخلهم الطموح ..!*
*وهذآ هو الأهم ..~*


*كبريآء ..~ سـأغآدر*

----------


## فرح

اتمنى لو ابوح بمافي خاطري 
بدون قيود...
احاسيسي ومشاعري اخفيها 
كم وكم واتمنى لو اخرجها من قلبي 
لتزيل عنه العناء الثقيل 
كم مره كتمت الآهاااااه واثر الدموع واضح بعيني 
كم مره كدت اموووت من الالم ممايناله قلبي 
والصمت هو عنواااني ...فـــــرح وآهات الزمن

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*,,,}* 
*دع ـنيـ أقووولـ لكـ* 
* و بـ صريح الـ ع ـباآرة ,,,*
* أننيـ ندمتـ ع ـلى ثقتيـ التيـ أهديتكـ إيـاآهـاآ ,,,*

* كنتـ متيقنهـ أنهـ سـ يـأتيـ اليـومـ الذيـ ,,,*
* سـ أتزفر فيهـ ندمـاً ع ـلى ثُمنـ مـاآ أع ـطيتـ ,,,*
*و مـ ع ذالكـ ,,,
* 
*فكرتـ فيـ كسر تلكـ القاع ـدة السـاآئدهـ ,,,*
*لكنـ ,,,*
*و ع ـلى ما يبدو أنهـاآ نالتـ منيـ ,,,*
*و كسرتنيـ ,,,*


* لـ ذالكـ كلهـ ,,,
شكراً ج ـزيلاً ,,,

للدموع إح ـسـاآسـ*

----------


## نُون

> لن تنالي مني ماتريدين..
> 
> سأجتاحك.. 
> سأبددك.. 
> سأقتل كل ذرة فيك تسمى جمال.. 
> سأشوهك.. 
> سألقي بك من اعلى رمش بعيني.. 
> سأغرقك.. 
> بدموع اعتكفت على ذكرك.. 
> ...



قاسٍ جداً ..
عذراً ...
 لا يمكنني اتهامكَ بذلك ..
فحواءٌ و آدم .. على كفوف القدر سواء ..
من حيث المظلومية و الجزاء ،،


<< إن كان يحلو لكَ الصراخ أيضاً ..
فاصرخ ،،
هكذا سأفعلُ أنا .. :amuse:

----------


## نبراس،،،

لملمت آآهااتي 
وآآآهات الزمان
وحصرتهم في زاوية الاحزان
وجمعهتم في كيسةٍ سوداء
ليكوونوو في ظلام...
فوقه الف ظلام...
لأنجووو ومن احب 
ونبقى في امان 
ولكن هذا كله فقط
في زمن الاحلام ...
فليس في عالمنا هذا مكان
إلى برفقت آآآهااات الزمان
ولكن انا وانت ...
سنبقى في أمان
لانني جمعت لك في قلبي
الحب...
والشوق...
وتوجته بباقت الحنان
لتكوون انت فقط وفقط....
من يعيش عالمي هذا في امان....
دون ان تمسك الدنيا...
بآآهااات الزمان....

----------


## همس الصمت

" يامن يكفي من كل شئ ،،
ولا يكفي منــــــه شئ ،،
أكفني ما أهمني .."

رحمــــــــــــــــاك ربيـــــــ ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

يبدوا أن انتظاري سيطول

----------


## دمعة على السطور

لازال النحر دامي...

والشيب خضيب..


لازالا مفترقين ....


أين الجسد..وأين الرأس ياأبا عبد الله...

----------


## دمعة على السطور

ذلك الجبين المُشع بالنور...

يُطاف به من وادي إلى وادي..




يُرمى بالحجارة ...

من أبناء البغي..

فتسيل تلك الدماء الزاكية ..





وذلك الثغر ..


الذي لم يزل المصطفى يلثمه ويقبله...


يُقرع بالقضيب...


بأي ذنب يازهراء..



مأجورة يامولاتي...

----------


## فرح

مالي اشعر بضيق،،
وكأن اجلي قريب ،،
نعم حــــــــائره تــــائهه!!!!!
وكأني سفينه غارقه في مهب الريح...
فــــرح وآهات الزمن

----------


## نبراس،،،

سراب انت

او خيال 

او مجرد حلم بالنسبة لي 

اتمنى ان اصحوو منه

لأتيقن انك لم تكن

ايها القاسي

----------


## فرح

بعد ماضاقت بي الدنيا 
جاي تريدني اقبل اعتذارك
اقسم لك بكل الم وبكل مابي من اجروح
غير طريقك عن طريقي !!!
وبكلامي صادقه انتهى كل الابيني وبينك 
بعد الحب والموده ماراح اقول حقد لا
بس حسبات القلب تتتغير تجاهك
كنت انت كل هلي واحبابي 
والحين بالنسبه لي ابعد مخلوق يجي ذكره على بالي ...
مجرد خربشه ..
فــــــــرح وآهات الزمن

----------


## اسير الهوى

لنهدء قليلاً.. 
ولنعقد بين قلبينا اتفاق.. 
فبعد السباب.. 
لنعقد سبابتينا بشتياق.. 
لنفعل مانشاء.. 
ما يحلو لنا ولهم مالا يراق.. 
ضعي ثقل همك فوق صدري.. 
وسأضع شوقي على دفئ صدرك..

ولنطيل العناق.. 
سأمحو غمك بهمي.. 
سأطعمك حبا شهد المذاق.. 
سأقدم لك كل مغريات العالم.. 
بكأسٍ اغتالك فيه.. 
ليمحو غرورك وتجبري.. 
ونقول وداعاً لصفحة الفراق..

----------


## كبرياء

*خلف عبآرآتي* 
*نقص كبير ...* 
*يجتآح الألم ...!*
*لآشي ..~*
*غير أنني أرغب بالبكآء ..~*
*بصمت ..!!*

----------


## كبرياء

*~ أحيآنآ يجبرنآ القدر* 
*على تخطي عبآرآت ..* 
*وأجتيآآح الجنون ..!*
*بشكل مجنون ..!!!*

----------


## غرام أحباب

حياتي دونك....
ليس لهالون ولاطعمٌ أيضاً
.لاأشعربحرارة الشمس
.ولابضوء القمر
.ولابلمعاان النجوم
.ونشوة الفرح
كل حياتي هي همومٍ وكدر....
والألوان في قااموسي أنحذف.
فأره حياتي بالأبيض والأسود ِفقط
فبقيت كالميت جسدٍ دون رووح
فروحي سرقتها أنت....

هلوستي..

----------


## كبرياء

*لم يكن بيدي كوني مجنونه ..* 
*ولست وحدي هنآ ألوذ بجنوني ...* 
*أعذريني يـآ .....!!*
*فقد كنت مرغمة على البكآء ..* 
*أنتشلت أطرآفي ..*
*وأنآ أحآول الشعور بهآ ..* 
*أجوآآئي مجنونه مثلي ..!*
*وأنآ هنآآ ..* 
*لآ أعلم ..!!!*
*سأرحل ..!!*
*فقد أطلت الحديث ..~* 
*كبريآء ..!!*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

هواجس ومشاعر مُتضاربة ...
تلتف حول قلبي.
 
وتحوم بأفكاري...

----------


## همس الصمت

مشاعر تتراقص بداخلي
تود ملاقاة من يستحقها
لتغرقه بها
فكلاهما يحتاج لذلك ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

بعد تفكير جهيد ..

اكتشفت أن أفكاري وهواجسي ماهي إلا خُزعبلات خرافية..
رسمها قلبي .......................

حمداً لله...على أنها مُجرد خُرافة ..

 :)

----------


## همس الصمت

يعجز قلبي عن الافصاح عما به
فلربما لاقى مالا يرضيه
وهو ليس بحتمال أي طارئ جديد
فالله صبرك ياقلبي ..

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

أمواج من القهر تعصف بقلبي 
لا أكادُ أصدق ما يحدث !!!
شيء لم ولن يطرأ على بالي من قبل 
كيف لهم أن يسمحوا لأنفسهم 
أن يخدعوني ؟؟؟
هل هذا جزاءً لكل ما أعطيتهم من حب وإهتمام
وكانوا في حياتي كلُ شيء جميل
كانوا عيناي اللتي أرى بهما
ألم يؤنبهم ضميرهم ولو للحظة واحدة
لما يفعلوه بي ؟؟؟
ألهذه الدرجة بدوت في نظرهم 
إنسانة ساذجة ومغفلة !؟
هل هو طيبي وتسامحي معهم هو من ساعدهم على تماديهم في ظلمي وأستغفالي أكثر وأكثر
لا أصدق إن ذلك القلب 
يكون مخادع !!!
لا أصدق

----------


## نبراس،،،

في هذا اليووووم 

عفوووت عنك 

ولاجلك سامحت كل البشر

فقط لاجلك انت

----------


## كبرياء

*أحبكـ .......!!!!*
*لقد أعترفت ..!*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*تنـاآقضـ ,,,*
*شتـاآتـ ,,,*
*ضيـاآع ,,,*
*بـ الأح ـرى هو ,,,*
*أخ ـتنـاآقـ ,,,*
*للدموع إح ـسـاآسـ ,,,*

----------


## كبرياء

*من أنت ؟؟!*
*ومن تظن نفسسك ؟؟!*

----------


## أُخرىْ

رُبما أحتاج لتعليقك مقلوباً بمسمار صدئ على خارطة صدري
..للتسقط على رأسك..,,,لو حاولت أن تبتعد عني مرة أخرى

:

مع أن المزاج مقلوب كـ هو
إلا أني أُحاول تصحيح كُل مقلوب يواجهني
إلا هو ..سيضل مقلوباً إلى أن يعتبر
..
أُخرىْ

----------


## نُون

كُـن لي رجلاً ..
/ قداستهـُ / ... تصفع ذنوبهـ ...
فتسقطهـُ على صدري ...
/ آسفاً /،،،



براءة ..

----------


## نُون

يختلجُ بأعماقي شوقٌ مجنون :)
لا يمكنني ترويضهـ ..
أو ..
إلتهامهـ ]...


اهداء خاص لـ: هذيان ،
براءة

----------


## كبرياء

*لست أعبث ..~*
*لكنني أود أن أُفصح عن أسطورتي الغآمضه ...* 
*بآحثتآ عن عبآرآت ...* 
*تجعلهآ بالفعل أسطورة ...* 
*لمـجنونه ..!!*

----------


## Princess

انت السؤال اللي
عجزت القى له.. جواب !!

----------


## نبراس،،،

في هذه الساعه  
اشعر بالحزن
والهم 
والغم
 يخيم على قلبي
 دوون ان اعلى لماذا
لهذا سألجأ لقوول الامام الصادق 
سلام الله عليييه :
عجبت لمن اغتم كيف لا يفزع إلى
 قوله تعالى :( لا إله إلا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)..
فإني سمعت الله عز وجل يقول بعدها ...
(فستجبنا له ونجيناه من الهم وكذلك ننجي المؤمنين ) ...

----------


## أُخرىْ

تُرى ماعساي أقول..!!

----------


## همس الصمت

أحتاج يدان تمسكان بي
أحضان أرتمي فيها
تضمني بشدة وشوق كبيرييييييييين
كي تريحني
فقلبي يحتاج لذلك في هذه اللحظات ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

بالرغم من كل مايثقل قلبي ويسطو على عقلي..

أجده صغير ولا يستحق أن أنقشه هنا في هذه الليلة العظيمة...


وأجد نفسي ضائعة في بحر ذلك الامام المُبتلى..


مأجورة يازهراء..

----------


## كبرياء

*لآ أملك الرغبة في البكآء ..~* 
*رغم أن بدآخلي ضيقآ مجنون ..!!*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

لم يكفيهم ثقل الحديد بصدره 
جرع الأسى والحزن ونقيع سُم ِ


مأجورة يازهراء..

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*,,,{* *دموع ـيـ تـأبى الـ خ ـضوع ,,,*
*و أح ـاآسيسيـ ترفضـ الأنكسـاآر ,,,*
*و أنـاآ أكبر منـ كلـ ذاكـ ,,,*
*لـ ذالكـ ,,,*
*لنـ تنـاآلـ منيـ ,,,*
*تواآفهـ الأقواآلـ ,,,*
*للدموع إح ـسـاآسـ ,,,*

----------


## نُون

كم يحلو لي بحر العناد الممتد بين قلبينا ..
فقط .. }... الليلة ،،

----------


## دمعة على السطور

وعادت الدماء تجري في العروق

----------


## همس الصمت

في كل ليلة أدخل إلى إيميلي بهدوء تاااااااام
مغمضة عيناي 
ثم أفتحهم بهدوووء
ومتمنيه أمنيه في قلبي
وهو ان أرى أسمك يعتلي أسماء المتصلين لدي
ولكني وفي كل ليلة أصاب بخيبة أمل
لعدم تحقق ذلك ..
ولكني سأنتظر فلعل ذلك يكون قريباً ..

----------


## المستحييل

ليس فقط جرحاً دامي بل ونارا  مستعره بداخل جوفي ونزيف لا يتوقف خوف من القدم  ضياع بلا حدود ..
اتمنى لو اجدك بالقرب منى ..لو اجد تفكيريك جراحك المك بكائك ونحيبك فرحك وابتسامتك تدور في احضاني ..
احتاج الى اخذك الى احضاني والى البكاء والنوح والنحيب احتاج للامان و الحب والبقاء ..
اخبرني ..!
كيف يبوح التهائه في متهاهات الضياع  ..
كيف له ان يرسم لوحه وفي وسط الظلام ..
اه واه واه كم زلزلني صمتك كم بعثر بي الامل وتاه من جديد ..
امنياتي ان تنجو مما انت فيه ان تعود لي فترسم لي البسمه ..
ليست امنياتي لتعلقي بك كما تخبرني دوما وانما لشوق لروحي لروحك  ولشوق نبضي لسماع ترنيمات قلبك العاشق من جديد ..
جرحت منك كثيرا ولكني اسعى لاختراق حزنك بصمتي وقربي وسمعاي لهذايان ضياعك ..
ابحثي جيدا بالقرب منك ستجديني ..
ابعدي كل شي لثواني فقط للتركيز على ايجادي وفي تلك للحظات ستجدني اقف منتظره بوح جديد واحضاني تتنظر الارتماك بها بعيدا عن حزنك والمك ونحيبك الصامت ..
محبوبتك كانت هنا..
مستحيل الكبرياء ..

----------


## غبار الملائكه

*اني أرى الأشجار تنحني ,,,* 

*لي ( رغما عنها)*

*عندما انظر بل احدق في عينيك..*

----------


## نُون

اشعرُ بأنني احتاجكَ جداً ،،،
عُد لي ..

----------


## كبرياء

*,, ليتهم رحلو منذ زمن بعيد ..~* 
*لربمآ خفت مآسآة جرآحي ..!*
*أحتآجك ..!!*

----------


## Princess

*رفقا بالمشاعر رفقا..*
*فما تبقى منها..* 
*على ضفة الأحلام ..*
*يلتقط الأنفاس..* 
*من بعد الغرق..*

----------


## أُخرىْ

تخونني الكلمات وتخونني ذاتي,,أكثر

----------


## دمعة على السطور

في هذه الليلة..


عادت روحي لتلتصق بالجسد...

----------


## شوق المحبة

كَرَهتُكَ أيُهَآ الِأنتِظآر .. 
تَبـاً لكَ ،، 
ولِقَسِوَةِ لَحّضَاتُكَ التِيّ تَمرُ ببّطِىّ ..

----------


## همس الصمت

تخنقني عبرة 
تؤثر على قلبي وروحي
تجلعني اشعر برغبة شديدة بالبكاء ..
فليت قلبي يرتاح مما حل به ..

----------


## أمل السعادة

*إلى متى سأظل انتظر* 
*هل الى يوم اكون فيه أحتظر* 
*عزمت اليوم كلا والف كلا لن انتظر*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

أيها الحزن ..
هل لو أبتعدت عني قليلاً ..
أُريد أن أتنفس .. بهدووووووووووء ..
فأنا أختنق ..
أختنق ..
فأنت جثوتَ على صدري ..
كثيراً ..
أيها الحزن ..
فهل لي أن آخذ منك ..
إجازة ..
ولو قصيرة ..
فقط لأرتاح قليلاً ..
وأتنفس بهدوء .. 

أمنيـــ مجروحه ــــــات
كانت هنا  :sad2:

----------


## نُون

أشعرُ ..
بأنكَ سرقت مني الإلهام ،،
حقاً ..
لم أعد أجيد النسج ،،

يا الهي ....

----------


## نبراس،،،

عفوا 
كنت مازحا في ما ذكرت 
فقط اردت ان ابين انني متابع لما تكتبوون 
ولم اقصد  الجديه في الكلام
دمتم لكل خيير

----------


## نُون

حصل خير ..
قمي ..

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

كمْ أنتَ جميلٌ أيها المِعطفُ الأبيض

.
.

قريباً نعود فلم يبقى لنهايةِ الإمتحانات إلا القليل  :amuse:

----------


## نُون

أحرقَ اللهُ احلامي ..
إن ارتكبت ذنبٌ / سواك ،،


براءة

----------


## شوق المحبة

هُنَآكَ صَرَخآتً تَتّعآلَى فّي دَآخِلّيّ .. 
آبَىَ قَلبِي أنّ يَلقَىّ مُجِيبَاً لَهآ ..

----------


## همس الصمت

أتمنى أن ألقى حلاً يريحني
ويريح كل من يستنجد بي ..
فأنا الان أعيش في دوامة بين الجميع
وليتني أريحهم ..

----------


## همس الصمت

أحبائي
أهديكم كل قلبي لآريحكم
فهلا أسترحتم ولو قليلاً ..

----------


## كبرياء

*لأنني أعشق هذآ المتصفح ..~*
*أعتذر منهـ لمدة 3 أسآبيع ..!*
*سأغيب ..~*
*أتمنى أن لآيغيب حرفي ...*
*كبريآء ...~*

----------


## همس الصمت

غاليتي 
أتمنى أن أريحكِ لو قليلاً
فكل ما يحدث على شدة مايتعبكِ يتعبني أنا أيضاً ..
فليتني أريحك وأريح قلبك ...
فلتكوني بخير دائماً ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> *لأنني أعشق هذآ المتصفح ..~*
> *أعتذر منهـ لمدة 3 أسآبيع ..!*
> *سأغيب ..~*
> *أتمنى أن لآيغيب حرفي ...*
> 
> *كبريآء ...~*



 
كبرياء أيتها الأخت الحبيبة...


هذا المُتصفح بكل من فيه سيبقى باحثاً عن نسج حروفك..


داعين لكِ بكل توفيق وقضاء الحوائج..


سنفتقدكِ حقاً..


عين الله ترعاكِ أينما كنتِ أخية..

----------


## أُخرىْ

نَزّفٌرْعَلّىْ أَحًلامناْ بِـُصورْ الأماكنْ الساخنهْ ,,
نَصّبغْ دَواخَلناْ بلونْ باهت,,نَحزنْ لنؤكد للبقيه أننا صدقاً نشعر
وإن كُل تلك الأفراح ماهيَ إلا وقفه نحتاجها بين أحزاننا
كفانا صِدقاً مع ظروفنا,,فصدقنا لايكفي لأن نستظل بذاك الأمل
كفانا حُزناً على أرواحنا,, فاأصواتنا تغيب في الزحام,,دون أي مُنقد..
,,,
أحتاج أن أكون أنا كما كنت مُنذ زمن  علّيْ أسترد شيئاً من صوتي,,؟؟

----------


## اسير الهوى

> *لأنني أعشق هذآ المتصفح ..~*
> *أعتذر منهـ لمدة 3 أسآبيع ..!*
> *سأغيب ..~*
> *أتمنى أن لآيغيب حرفي ...* 
> *كبريآء ...~*



ستبقى انفاسك هنا 
تحمل ابداعك واحساسك 
وهذا المتصفح 
سيشتعل شوقا لحرفك السامي

عسى دواعي غيابك خيرا 
كوني بخير

----------


## همس الصمت

> *لأنني أعشق هذآ المتصفح ..~*
> *أعتذر منهـ لمدة 3 أسآبيع ..!*
> *سأغيب ..~*
> *أتمنى أن لآيغيب حرفي ...*
> 
> *كبريآء ...~*



 
كبريــــــــــــــــــاء 
سأفتقد نسج حروفكِ في كل الشكبة ..
فليوفقكِ الرب عزيزتي 
ولتعودي لنا مكللة بنجاحكِ المبهر ..
كوني بخير حتى تعودي سالمة ..

----------


## اسير الهوى

يخنقني ذكرك..

وهو ما اوقضني مفزوعا..

----------


## همس الصمت

تقدمت بخطواتي معكم الى الامام قليلاً
قد ارتحتم قليلاً
ولكني أريد الراحة التامة
وليت ذلك يحصل قريباً
ليطمئن قلبي أكثر عليكم ..
بالتوفيق ..

----------


## اسير الهوى

لربما راحتي...

تكون هناك ...

بحفرتي التي ترتجيني...!!!

----------


## اسير الهوى

تراني لن القى الراحت إلا هناك...

بحفرتي التي ترتجيني...

----------


## اسير الهوى

آآآآآآآآآآآآآه..

ماعاد للقلب احتمال..

لربما عليه التنازل قليلاً...

----------


## اسير الهوى

اقوم لذكر ربي.. 
عل صدري ان ينشرح.. 
وتكون بداية لهداية.. 
وخاتمة لهمي..

----------


## اسير الهوى

*اسألكم رشفتً من دعائكم..*

----------


## نُون

> يخنقني ذكرك..
> 
> 
> وهو ما اوقضني مفزوعا..



احتملُ كل شيء ..
ماعدا / خفقةً قلبية قوية / ...
توقظني مفزوعهـ على أمل أن أكون بين يديكَ حينها ..
و مامن أحد ،،


/ تشابه اختلاجات /

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

آآآآآآه من قساوة قلبك
وآآآآآآآه من طيب قلبي وتسامحي 
....
...
..
.

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

ما بالي أصرخ هكذا .. بشكل جنوني
وهل من سيسمع صرخاتي !!!
وأنيني وآهآتي ..
ومن سيمسح عن وجهي تلك الدموع ..
لا تتمادي أكثر في الصراخ ..
فلن يُجيبكِ أحدٍ ..
فاليكن الصمت رفيقكِ ومحبوبكِ ..
ربما كان أفضل .. ربما !
...

----------


## اسير الهوى

اشششش..

لنهدء قليلا..

دعونا نذوق من عبق الملكوت...

----------


## نُون

أقرأ ..
و أقرأ ...
عشرات الصفحات } ...
ثم أعود .. لأسترجع كل ماقرأت ،،
فأجدني أقرأكَ أنت ..
حقاً..
أحاول التركيز أكثر ..

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

في داخاي ضجيج اشبه بصوت صفارة قطار قد خرج عن سكته الحديديه

او اشبه بصفارة انذار حريق قد اطلقت وتركت من دون ان يطفائها اي احد

----------


## شوق المحبة

سِيوّلاً مِنَ الّدَعَوَآت تَمتَدُ لِقَلباً طَآهِر .. 

رَآجِيه مِن خَآلِقيّ رَحّمَتهُ بكَ .. 

وأنّ يَجعَلكَ بتّمَآمّ الصِحةُ وَ الّعَآفِيهّ .. 

} رَبيَّ شَآفيّ كُلَ مَرّيضً مِن إخّوآنِيَ المُؤمِنّينَ ..

----------


## حكاية حب

{ أخاف عليكَ من برد الشتااء ...
,,,

----------


## أُخرىْ

رُبما لأني أتمنى في جزء من قلبي أن أختفي من مُدرجات الجامعه دون شهاده,,أو حفلة وداع ..أو نهايه ,,لأني سئمت في - الوقت الضائع - كما يقولون,,
ولأني كُنت أحلم أن ألبس عباءة التخرج..وأفتخر بذاتي وأجعل ذاتي تفخر بي
أحتاج أن أُكمل مسيرتي بجزء مني..أعلم أن محطة وصولي لن ترضيني..ولكني أحتاج أن أصل هُناك,,أتعلمين ياصديقتي أن أكثر ماأشتاق له من جنون تلك الكُليه وخاصة في  نهاية الأسبوع,, إنتقادي وعصبيتك / دموعي ودموعك / أحلامي وطموحك الراقي / إعتراضك على عدم وجودي معك / تجاربنا وتحاليلنا الخطيره/ تفانينا في القيام بالمطلوب منا /مراجعاتنا على السلالم / البيتزا الشهيه / شاي ساخن / زيارتك الدوريه للمرآهـ وترتيب شكلك /محاولتك في إرضائي لو شعرت بضيق المقاعد../  ضيقك من أصحاب الشعورالمتناقض / ضيقك من ذاتك / إكتئابك من الكليه / نشاطك المُعاكس لكل ظروفك
كُل ذاك الجُنون أشتاقه,,
..
ولذلك لأجل ذاتي..وأنتي.. وكُل تلك الذكريات..أنا أُجاهد كي لا أفقد شعلة الأمل بداخلي
:
قديماً ..كُنت أرسم كياني لخيال فقط..

^ 
^
 :weird: 
جنوني يسبق حرفي أحياناً
لااعلم لما كتبت كل ذاك..

----------


## اسير الهوى

لا اعتقد ان شي من هذا يهمك..

فها انا اتحطم جزءا ً تلو جزء..

لاكون ركاماً تنقظيه من احضانك..

.........

----------


## اسير الهوى

اعلم اني بحاجة لدفئك.. 
لكن... 
لا سيطرة لي على كبريائي..

----------


## اسير الهوى

لنكون في انصاف..

اعيدي لي روحي..

وهاك..

كل ما اردت مني..

.......................................... اعلم اني انا الرابح ان قبلتي..

----------


## شوق المحبة

يَعّتَصِرُ القَلبٌ لِذكِرَكَ إنَكَّ تَتّألمُ وَحِيدَاً .. 
وَ مَآبيَدِيّ حِيلَهً لِتَهدِئتُكَ .. 
سِوَىّ دَعّوآتِي المُتَتّاليهُ لِخَآلِقيّ .. 
لَعّلهُ يَسّتَجيّبُ لِيَ وَ يَرّحَمُ مَآبكَ مِنّ وَجّعً ..

----------


## اسير الهوى

امممم..

اعتقد انه لاجدوى من الخربشة على الجدران..

فهي لاتنطق..

فإن نطقت..

؟؟؟؟؟؟

!!!!!!!!!

ستلطمني على وجهي..

صارخة..

اكتب شيئا مفهوما يا....!!!"تأتأه

(هي لا تعرفني)

يا....!!!!

من انت ايها العاشق المجنون...

----------


## Princess

لأول مرة اكتشف
ان بداخلي طفله
شقيه.. ابت ان تكبر...
وبها من العناد ما يشتت لا بل ويكسر..

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

> *لأنني أعشق هذآ المتصفح ..~*
> *أعتذر منهـ لمدة 3 أسآبيع ..!*
> *سأغيب ..~*
> *أتمنى أن لآيغيب حرفي ...* 
> *كبريآء ...~*



 
عزيزتي : كبرياء
بالطبع حرفكِ لن يغيب وسيظل مكانكِ شاغراً
ينتظر هطولكِ هنا مرة أخرى
ونحنُ أيضاً سنشتاق لنبض حرفكِ المميز
لا تتمادي في الغياب
فعيوننا تنتظركِ 
بشوق 


أمنيـــ مجروحه ـــــات

----------


## اسير الهوى

لم اكن على علم ان كومات مشاعري..

ستوقد كل هذه النار..

ألن تطفئيها بعذب شهدك..

او بنسمت دافئة..

تلقيها على عواطفي

----------


## اسير الهوى

خيالي يوسعني ضربا.. 
وكأنك بمعطف احمر.. 
وبنطال ابيض.. 
تناظريني بغرور.. 
فاصرخ بوجهك.. 
(الكبر لله)

----------


## أمل السعادة

*تعبت من هالدنيا* 

*وفيني دمعة قهر*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

في يوم من الايام ..
ستعرف أنني أحببتكـ ..
جداً جداً ..
فمتى يأتي ..
هذا اليوم ..!!!
....  
...

----------


## دمعة على السطور

فليحتوي الدعاء كل من لاذ بالقرب من هنا..مُلتمساً له


وكل من يحتاج ذلك من المؤمنين ..



كونو على ثقة بأنا لاننساكم ...


موفقين ومقضية حوائجكم..


يمسح الله جل وعلى على مرضاكم بيده الرحيمة..



وعلى قلوبكم بالراحة والسعة...


دمتم بعين الإله..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

للحظات...


شعرتُ بالضعف..


وكِدتُ أُضيع أغلى مابيدي..











ياسادتي..

----------


## همس الصمت

أدور في حلقة لا أعرف بدايتها من نهايتها
كلما قلت وصلت إلى النهايه
توضح لي إنني لم أصل البداية
 فكيف سأصل إلى النهاية ..

----------


## همس الصمت

سئمت الانتظار كثيراً
فمتى سيأتي ذلك اليوم ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

ربما كتب الله لنا ذلك لتتوطد علاقتنا أكثر   :)

----------


## همس الصمت

مالي كلما فتحت باباً
أغلقت عشرة أبواب أخرى في وجهي ..
؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## غرام أحباب

أُريدأن أرى تلك التى تُسمى بالسعاده

----------


## اسير الهوى

دمعة تود ان اطلق صراحها..

لكني اخشى ان تحرق العالم بأسره..

ففيها من الالم الكثير..

لربما..

مابي وربما ..

ألا اثق بمشاعري...

.........................................عتاب للنفس فقط

----------


## نُون

ينتابني شعور ما تجاهكَ ..
أفقدُ الحروف عندما أتشهى إيصالهُ لك }...


براءة .

----------


## فرح

جلستُ في ظلام الليل ،،
ابحث عن شي خبئه لي قدري 
الاوهو الامـــــــــــل ..

----------


## فرح

آآآآه كم تمر علي  الليالي ،،
وانا امسح دموووع عيني 
لكن وآي دموع هذه انها دموووع
 اونزف قلبي الكسير...

----------


## نُون

سأقبعُ بأحضانِ غيبوبةٍ مهجورة ]،،،
حقاً ..
أحتاجُ إلى أن أفكر بمصيركَ }.. الكائن بين يديَ أكثر ،،

براءة

----------


## اسير الهوى

عجبا ان اكون انا فقط..

منا نحن الاثنين..

من ذاق مر النهاية!!!

----------


## همسة ألم

زينب 
أي صبرا تحملين 
وأي قلب تملكين ؟؟
السلام عليك يا أم المصائب

----------


## همسة ألم

يبن حرقتة دموعي 
أتذكرك عندما كنت في عالم 
تعبي وألمي ,,
أتذكر  تعابير وجهك الممزوجه بالخوف والقلق 
أتذكر عينك التي تكلمت وتعانقت مع عيني 
فأبتسم ...

----------


## شوق المحبة

كُفَ عَنَّ تَعّذِيبّيَ .. 
..
.. 
تَوآرَيّتُ عَنكَ لِلَحَظّآتً فَقّطّ .. 
وَ كّآنَتّ رُغّمَاً عَنِيَّ ..

----------


## نبراس،،،

حرارة انفاس وجوودك 
تحرقني
تذيبني
فترفق بنفسا انت 
مالكهااا
ااسرها
ياآآسر القلب في أرطرآآف
دوحته
ارجووك
اعرني نظرتاً احيي بها 
ااملي
حلمي
فما عاد في قلبي انفاس 
اعيش بها
لأحيى بها
سوى لقياك انت فقط 
ايها القاسي

----------


## دمعة على السطور

كم بابٍ لزينب؟؟؟


كم باب حرق مهجتها


كم من باب ٍ أذاب فؤادها....


ذلك الباب الذي عُصرت خلفه أمها الزهراء ،،،،،


أم بابها الذي وقفت مُنتظرة ،،،، لملاذها علي محمولٌ على الأعناق،،،،



أم بابها ،،،، عند وقوفها وهي تنظر لكبد أخيها الحسن مُقطعة بالسموم،،،،


أم ياتُرى كان ذلك الباب ،،،



خيمتها في كربلاء ،،،، الذي أُحرق ولم يبقى منه إلا الرماد ،،،،



ولكن سيدتي أُناشدكِ بالله ايٌ باب ٍ تفجرت له مدامعكِ ؟؟

ايُ باب ٍ تصدع له قلبكِ الطاهر ؟؟؟







ايٌ باب ذاك الذي فطّر قلب زينب ؟؟؟




أتراه باب الساعات في الشام ؟؟






من أين أتيت لزينب الطهر ياباب الساعات...



عتابي لك وعليك وفيك ...



أتقف الوديعة عندك ثلاث ساعات ؟؟؟


تستغيث فلا تٌغاث ،،،










ثلاث ساعات ياأمير المؤمنين ؟


واقفة مُخدرتكم على الباب...













ولازال لحزن ابنة الطهر مدادا ....



ساعد الله قلب زينب الصبور ،،،،



مأجورين ساداتي مواليّ..


مأجورين يامن تقرأوا مابين السطور...

----------


## دمعة على السطور

ريت لاعيدت هالشام


وريت أيد ايزيد تنشل


قبل تدخل بنت طه


وقبل ينعقد هالمحفل


وقبل يكسر ثنايا حسين 


قضيب الطاغي وينحل


جسم زينب ويروعها


ويخلي روحها تذبل


لكن قالتها بالعاشر



إلى قرباننا تقبل


وإله الكون يتقبل 


إله الكون يتقبل



بقلم دمعة على السطور ...

----------


## أُخرىْ

لاتخافي
أنا أتنفس أوجاعي منك
سأرحل لكن حينها لاتبكي فقدي
فقط,,إصبري وإدعي لي.






:أشتـاق لبعض التواريخ :

----------


## دمعة على السطور

لبرهة ..



توقفت عند عدد مشاركاتي التي تندرج هنا..في إطار هذا المُتصفح..

وجدتها تفوق ماتخيلت...

حينها أيقنت...


أن هذا المُتصفح بات مُتنفسي...


ومتنفس للجميع هنا..

































*******************


معذرة أيتها الحروف...


قلمي مُرهق نوعاً ما..


وحبري يحتاج للاسترخاء قليلاً...

فهلاّ اعرتني وسادة من الورق...

----------


## فرح

مشاعري ...غدت تحتضر 
اصرخ من الاعماق 
صوتي غدى يدوي في كل زوايا حياتي 
لقد ابيدت مشاعري قهرى....

----------


## اسير الهوى

لن اكابر.. 
سأرفع راية الاستسلام كما طلبتي.. 
لكن.. 
وإن فعلت.. 
ستبقى نار الانتقام.. 
تحرق ذكراك.. 
الى ان انثره حطام.. 
تخفيه الريح..

----------


## نُون

أوقاتُ المذاكرة ،،
نفيضُ بالذكرى ..
حتى نمتلئ بالصداع }...
يالهي ] ،،، 

براءة

----------


## اسير الهوى

بوسعي ضمك بين ذراعي للابد..

لكني على يقين ان ذلك لايكفيني..

----------


## اسير الهوى

خُيل لي اني قتلتك..

وبخنجري.. مزقت صدرك..

لأقتلع احشائك بيدي..

وافجر  قلبك باسناني وانا اصرخ..

احبك.......

----------


## نُون

تضارب مشاعر / يبددني / ،،

----------


## نُون

صداعٌ كلما أقحمتهـُ في قوائم الراقدين ،،
يعود ثائراً مستكين }..
براءة

----------


## نُون

أحمقٌ نعاسي ]..
يزعمُ بأنني حبيبتهـ ،،
ثم ..
ثم يفارقني بكل برود }،،


براءة

----------


## غرام أحباب

دمووعي تُريد السقوط
وبجبروتي وقسوتي منعتها
من ذالك...
فزادت قسوه على قسوتي
وقامت هي على ماتريد فعله

----------


## أُخرىْ

شُحوب,,ومغارب الفرح على طُرقاتنا
نعلم أن الُحزن لايُمكن أن يُخلد فينا طول السنين
وأن حِكايات الأمس ليست سوى نقاط حروف تستوطن ذاكرتنا,,
لم أعهد ذاتي هكذا أبداً,,ولم أعش هذا الشعور في ذات الزمان السابق
,, :noworry: 
أتردد في حضوري,,لأني أعلم أن كُراسه سمينه تنتظرني لإلتهامها
ولكني حتى شهيتي مقطوعه,,بسببها,,
يــارب صبرك,,

----------


## غرام أحباب

في كلاحالآآآتكـ أُحِبُكـ

----------


## غبار الملائكه

*(حبيبي قدري) .؛..*
*كما كان الموت قدره هو* 
*اطعني من الغد/*
* استسمح من الجميع* 
*بقولك:انا اعتذر حتى وان لم ترتكب خطيئه*
* لهم لأنه لاتعلم متى سيأتي دورك/،..*
* ويكون قدرك الموت ايضا ان كنت تريد فقط.*

----------


## غبار الملائكه

_ارفق بي فاني لااريد البقاء وحيده لأني اصبحت شبيه بالجثه { لا اريد ملتقطاً لي غيره}؛؛_

----------


## دمعة على السطور

لأول مرة في حياتي ...





أستشعر هذا الغيظ من أحدهم...


لم يكن ذلك بمحض ارادتي...







فقد سببت لي توتر غير طبيعي..





تلك هي






شبكة الاتصال  :noworry:  عندما انقطعت لمدة تقارب الساعتين أو أكثر





عفواً لهذه الضجة ... :toung:

----------


## دمعة على السطور

لازال ذلك الجبين الذي يشع نوراً وضياءً ...


يُهشّم بالحجارة...


فتسيل تلك الدماء الزاكية ....










ومازال السؤال في قلبي...


تلك الدماء الزاكية ..هلاّ تزال جارية..




مأجورين ساداتي ومواليّ..

مأجور ياصاحب الزمان،،مأجور ياشريك القرآن..

----------


## فرح

في هذه الحظه ...
اتمنى لو تتوقف بي الحياه،،
آآآآآه ياقلبي ....آي صفعه حملتها لك الايام البائسه ،،
لطالما اغمضت عيني حتى لاارى الحقيقه..
لكني وجدتها مره كالعلقم ..

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

لِمَ باتت أيامي معك متشابهة .. !؟
مملةٌ كئيبة ..
مغطاة بالغيوم ..
لا شمسً تشرقُ ..
ولا زهورٌ تتفتحُ ..
ولا أمطار فرحٌ تتساقط ..
سوى حزنٌ .. وورقٌ أصفر ..
وعيون ذابـــلـــــــــــة ..
....
.
.
أمنيـــ مجروحه ـــــات
كانت هنا

----------


## اسير الهوى

لم تنتهي القصة.. 
انا... 
... انت 
روحي... 
... قلبك القاسي 
دمعي وابتسامتي... 
....تجهلك ووجهك العابس 
كلها كانت انعكاسات.. 
اضمأت وريدي.. 
وليلي صار فيك سرمد.. 
واهدا وشاحة للنهار.. 
ليكون كلاهما معك وبصفك.. 
فهل لي ان اكون بصددكم جميعا.. 
انت... وزماني... وجحود القدر!!!

----------


## نبراس،،،

ايها القاسي مثل صخره
انظر 
تمعن 
وتيقن 
هائنا الفظ أنفاس حبي لك 
ولكن ياللأسف ... 
لا أجد منقذاً سواااك
فهواااك
واذاااك
لاسوااك
بلسم القلب المحطم
انت 
نعن انت  
ايها القاسي مثل صخره

----------


## دمعة على السطور

لازالت صرخات تلك الطفلة ،، 

تسطو الأجواء،،، 

وآهاتها 

تعلو الأفق ،، 

 نادبة ،،،



أبا ياحســـــــين

----------


## حكاية حب

...
ﮯ أتمنى لو أنتَ هي وهي أنت ﮯ
فـ الأُمنياات حتى الآان لم تُبااع
●●●

----------


## أُخرىْ

تُدهشني : صرخات الطموح المتمسكه بأطرافك
أحياناً,,أتمنى لو أُمارس الطموح بك ومنك,,دون أن أغرق
ولكن مانفع الطفو,,في ظل موجه قاسيه,,






رُبما بعد اليوم لن أكون هُنا,,
إجمعوا لي من طُهر قلوبكم شيئاً يسيراً وإدعوا لي بالتوفيق..

----------


## غبار الملائكه

*اتلهف من الاشيتاق؛*

*اتمنى لو يخنقني من الاحتضان..*

*مشتهيا جسدي (؛ انا))..*

*اهوى الرقاد كي اراه في المنام ضاحكاً لرؤيتي..*

----------


## همسة ألم

أنا أريد أن أجمع حطام قلبي المكسور
تعال وساعدني على جمعه  
اريد أن أرى مايسمونه السعاده 
فتعال وأرني 
أريد أن أشعر بالحنان بالحب بالدفئ 
فتعال إلي وأشعرني به ,,
أريدك أن تكون بجنبي فقط ....

----------


## شمعة الوادي

كم أشتقت الى كلماتك التي تطبع في قلبي

----------


## غبار الملائكه

سيبقى متعلقا بمسامات جلدي..


حتى يهوى السقوط , وسيسقط وتسقط معه مسامه من جلدي  حتى اتألم لسقوطها لانه هوى السقوط..

----------


## النظره البريئه

أحبك وسأظل احبك الى الابد ياأغلى من روحي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*اه ياقاربي كم كنت سريع الغرق*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> لأول مرة في حياتي ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> أستشعر هذا الغيظ من أحدهم...
> 
> 
> ...



 

كل يوم وانتي سالمة يادمعة  :angry:  



والحل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  :huh:

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

> كل يوم وانتي سالمة يادمعة  
> 
> 
> 
> والحل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



 
الله يعينك حبيبتي دمعه 
ويصبرك على ما بلاكِ 
ههههههههههههه
لا تزعلي يالغلا وإن شاء الله الأمور تتصلح
وما في إنقطاع للنت أبداً
دمتي بخير وعافيه
.

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

أرجوكِ يا عيوني ..
توقفي .. 
عن ذرف تلك الدموع .. 
أليس هذا الذي كنتي تريدينهُ ..
كنت تشتاقين رؤيته ..
وها هو أمام عينيكِ الان .. 
فلما الدموع ..
ولما الحزن ..
فها هو بخير ..
لا تُتعبيه بحزنكِ وألمك ..
وأدعي لـــــــــــه ..
دومــــــــــــــاً ..
بالتوفيق ..
..
رجاءاً ..
يا عيوني ..
لا تحزني ..
ولا تذرفي الدموع الساخنة ..
..
فحبيبكِ بخير ..
..
.
.
أمنيـــــ مجروحه ــــــات 
كانت هنا

----------


## فرح

> كل يوم وانتي سالمة يادمعة  
> 
> 
> 
> والحل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



دمــــــوووع حبيبتي 
لايوجد حل ..الاان نقول الله المعين 
بس اهم شي لاتطلع لطيوووور :wink:  هههههه

----------


## فرح

احاول انسى قسوة الايام
واداريها بسمة فرح على شفاتي

----------


## اسير الهوى

نظرة امل..

ان نكون كما كنا..

تزرع داخلي..

لكن هل ياترى سنكون؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

أخيراً لأرضِ الوطنْ  :amuse:

----------


## دمعة على السطور

أمنيات ،، فرح..


شكراً لهذه المواساة والمؤازرة الوجدانية ههههههه


ربي يخليكم ويسلمكم يارب..


ويسمع منكم ياااااااااااارب



موفقين احبتي...

----------


## فرح

> أخيراً لأرضِ الوطنْ



 حمدلله ع السلامه خيي 
د. مهدي

----------


## فرح

حائره لااكثر من الحيره 
حياتي وكأنها امواج البحر مرات هادئه وآخرى هائجه
قلبي يأن،،يبكي ،،يصرخ ،،ينادي 
ينادي بصوت يانور الحق المبين ياشمس لاتغيب
وياقمري المضيء،،
مــــــــولاي..اشعر وكأنك معي واحكي لك الم قلبي واحزني 
اسألك الدعاء يامولاي ..
سيدي اعتذر على جرأتي 
لكن يامولاي القلوب تذوب من حرارة الظما 
فمتى نرتوي من هذا العطش ؟!!
ومتى يامولاي تداوي قلوبنا الجرحى النازفه 
نداءت نطلقها لك ياسيدي 
متى نرى البسمه على وجوهنا براية النصر المؤيد
ونور الحق الواضح ..
الى متى مولاي وجرحك ينزف ..فـــــــرح وآهات الزمن

----------


## شوق المحبة

يَآ كُرّهَكَ يآ الّعَتّبَ ..

لآ إنِحَنَيتَ لِمَجّرَى الّتَعّبَ ..

وَ قِمّتَ تِضَآيِقّ قُلُوّبَ إلليّ نِحّبَ ..

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

حـــبيبي ..
إن طعم الحياة بدونك صعب ..
صعب علي أن أتحملــــهُ ..
فإذا كنت أنت حلـــــــــــمٌ ..
فلا أُريد أن أصحى منه ..
وإذا كنت حقيقة ..
لا أُريد أن أتخلى عنه ..
فابالله عليك أخبرني ..
أأنت حقيقة أم خيال ..؟؟!!


أمنيــــ مجروحه ــــــات
كانت هنا

----------


## دمعة على السطور

ليلة مُختلفة .... 


تعابيري تنشل ،،، فتعجز أن تصف شعوري


دمتم احبة للقلب..

----------


## اسير الهوى

روحي بحاجة لمن ينتشلها..

من عمق هذا المحيط..

ومن عتمة قسوته..

...................ألا وهي قسوتك انت...

----------


## شوق المحبة

دُمّتَ لِي ..

نَبّضَاً وَ شُعٌوّرَاً ،،

مُخّتَلِفّ وَ خَآصّاً بِيّ أنّآ ..

----------


## فرح

كلما احاول ابتسم 
صوت الحزن يستهويني ،،
تمر علي لحظات اكره فيها الحياه ،،
فرح

----------


## نيسليهآن

*ضمني عن برد الشتآ ودفني يآعمري لاصآرت الدنيآ جليد*

----------


## نُون

صداعٌ يرفضُ الإنتحاء بعيداً ]،
هستيريا في أوج مراحلها )...
دعاؤكم ..
غداً أول أيام الإختبارات ..

----------


## اسير الهوى

> صداعٌ يرفضُ الإنتحاء بعيداً ]،
> 
> هستيريا في أوج مراحلها )... 
> دعاؤكم ..
> 
> غداً أول أيام الإختبارات ..



 
هوناً..

لاتأخذ الأمور في هذا الإتجاه... :amuse: 

خذيها بهدوء..

من القلب....دعائي لك بالموفقية..

----------


## اسير الهوى

لا زلت اعتصر قلبي وبقوة..

لأُزيل ما بقى فيه من شوائب حبك..

لكن لازالت هناك قطرة تأبى الخروج..

لعلها ذكرياتنا الجميلة..

----------


## hope

حب كهذآ لآيجب ان يبقى طويلاً ـ ـ ،، 

فاقلبي الطآهر لآيستحق ان يكون عليلاً


لست انا ممن سيكون لك ذليلاً 

فاافعل ماتشاء وكل منآ يتخذ سبيلاً ـ ـ ،،

----------


## نبراس،،،

هذه الدينا ووصفها
 
مستحيييل 


هكذا حالك انت

----------


## التوبي

*بالله أعذروا هذا الغياب* 
*يا أخوتي وكل الصحاب* 
*لاني مصاب بعلتٍ* 
*عايش انا وقت الصعاب*

----------


## همس الصمت

تحلق روحي في السماء 
لتحبث عن روحك لتعانقها بشدة ..

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

مهلاً ..
قف قليلاً ..
وفكر ..
لا تتسرع في الحكم ..
عليّ ..
فكما سامحتك ..
سامحني ..
فالحياة جميلة عندما نتسامح ..
..

----------


## نيسليهآن

طول الجفآ والبعد يقتلني وتلك قضيتي ولكن سأكتب قصتي مآبين قوسي أنآ  ... ( أنآ شاعرة مآدمت أنت حبيبي )

فتأمل عيني بهآ شوق يعذبني ألا تتأمل وتذكر ( وشووق رغم كل عنآقنآ بآلدفء يسكننا )

----------


## فرح

رجوجتك لاتبعدني من قربك ......فأنت باب الامل
ترفق بقلب اوجعته واتعبته الايام 
ارحم تلك العبرات الجاريات في الليالي والناس نيام
عرفتك بحرمن العطاء لاحدودله...

----------


## همس الصمت

مشاعر جميلة
تجعل قلبي يمتلى بالحيوية والنشاط
ويجلعني أعيش عالم من السعادة ليس له مثيل ..
أحبكما كثيراً غاليتي ..
وسهل الله لكم كل عسير 
ووفقكم في الدنيا والاخرة ...

----------


## نبراس،،،

لم يعد هناك حبر في قلمي ليخط لك
حررررفه 

لم يعد هناك نبض في قلبي فيعلن لك
حبههه 

لم تعد هناك فكرة في عقلي فاعيد لك
الذكرى 

لم يعد لي في هذه الدنيا سوى الالم
والحزن 

وايضاً
آآآآههاااااات الزماااااننن
اُعاتبك ايها القاسي

----------


## دمعة على السطور

سكون صمتي ...


يضج باشتياقي...

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> سكون صمتي ...
> 
> 
> يضج باشتياقي...



 
 وربما يضج بعتابي ..

----------


## همس الصمت

أريد أن أرسم حروف حبي
لكم في كل مكان
لعلي أوفيكم حقكم ..
دمتم لي أحبتي ..

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

غاليتي ..
إن وجودكِ في حياتي أضفى عليها 
طعمٌ مختلف 
لم أشعر بهِ من قبل
فأنتِ أجمل هديةٌ أهدآها لي القدر
دمتي دوووووماً 
في قلبي 
...


أمنيـــ مجروحه ــــــات
كانت هنا

----------


## فرح

كتبتها ونقشتها على جدار قلبي 
واريد ان اسطرها وادونها على مجلدات وفي كل صفحه
 من تلك الصفحات مختوم عليها اسمك الذي يضيء لي دربي 
كلما رددت اسمك ارحل بخيالي الى عالم كله آمان وراحه
كل يوم اجددالعهد لك ،،
واجده احلى من العسل حبك مختلف غير حبي الى آي حبيب
يعجز قلمي ان يكتب كلمات في حقك فحروفي ضعيفه مطربه
فيك عجز الواصفون ،،
اشهدا لي ياملائكة ربي اني اجددالعهد والولاء الى سيدي 
من لحظة خلقني فيها ربي الى ان اضع في قبري ،،
حبك مخلدافي قلبي ..فـــــرح وآهات الزمن

----------


## أُخرىْ

بعيداً عن كُلْ تلكْ الضبابيه التي تغشي فكري,,ويومي,,
سعيدهـ’’لأني إستطعت أن أكون هُنا اليوم,,



 :amuse: 

دعواتكم,,,

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

براءة من الحب << اسأل عن هذيان
 ما اخبارها الآن ..~ وحشتناااا 
بلغي سلامي لها ^_^

----------


## أُخرىْ

أعبث برمال حزن 
تستوطن ذاكرتي
,,
آآآهـ
أحتاج أن أعود,,

----------


## كعبة العاشقين

اني تنفسة هواك ياحبيبي فوجته 
                             فوق طعم الورد فواحاً

----------


## أموآج

يؤمُ أحتاج فيه لأستنشق الهواء العليل بالقرب من شاطئ البحر ..

فصوت امواجه تبعث فيي ألامل ..

----------


## أموآج

اتمنى من كل قلبي 

أن تنزل درجة واحدة 

واحدة فقط لاغير 

درجة واحدة من غرورك ..

لماذا أنت هكذا .؟؟

لاتنخذع بنفسك أو بمن حولك ..

أفيق ولو مرة في حياتك ..

أنت لم تكن هكذا!!

من أين أتيت بهذا الكم الهائل من الغرور ؟؟

أجبني ..

وتواضع قليلاً

فغرورك لن ينفعك...

----------


## hope

*أعلم اني في قلبك ـ ـ ،، وانك تشتآق إلي ،،* 
*و لكن مآفائدتهـ و روحك الطآهره بعيدهـ عني ـ ـ ،،*

*فاكلمآ استنشقت نسيم كلمآتك شعرت با أمس الحآجه اليك ـ ـ ،،* 

*عبرهـ حزن كلمآ رأيتُ اشرآقهـ وجهك ـ ـ ،، مرسومه في مخيلتي* 

*فاأنا أقف عآجزه هنآ ـ ـ ،، ليس امآمي سوآ الصبر ـ ـ ،، والأنتظآر* 

*انآ هنا لأنتظرك أنت ـ ـ ،، وفي نفس المكآن ـ ـ ،، كن هنآك ~ ـ ـ ،،*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

تتوارى الأحزان ...


على روحكِ الثكلى ...


فتستقبليها بذلك القلب الجريح..



ففي كل يوم ...


يصلكِ نبأٌ 


عن أولادكِ...


فبين نجيع الدم..ونقيع السم..


تفطرت كبدكِ الحرّة...


مأجورة يازهراء..

----------


## Princess

صعوبه في التنفس... 
وغرفتي تشتكي من البرد.. رغم اعتدال الجو
تدفئها ترانيم اكرفيه 
يقطعها ..سعال من حنجرة كحنجرة الكهل ...
وزكام .. كما الطفل... 
لا شيء احتاجه الآن سوى..
علبة فازلين..
كوب شاي..

شيء من التركيز .. فبالي يحتوي الكثير من الأفكار.. 
تبا للمرض.. تبا..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

كل من حولك بأشد الحاجة لكِ... 

فلأجلهم تحلي بالصبر.. 

وإن كان قلبكِ يتقطع ألماً... لتألم أقرب المُقربين..

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

أي نبأ أتآكِ ..
الليلة ..
ووقع على قلبكِ الجريح ..
.
يا سيدتي 
ومولاتي
يــــــــــــــــــــ فاطمةـــــــــــــــــــــــا
.
وأي طشتً ..
آلامَكِ أكثر ..
أهو طشت كبد الحسن ..
أم طشت رأس الحسين ..
.
.
عظم الله لكِ الأجر
يا سيدتي ومولاتي
فاطمة الزهراء
.
.

----------


## نُون

هدوءٌ قابعٌ بأجزائي ،، يتراقصُ بكلِ برود ... مستثيراً عنواين الدهشة النائمة ]،،،

براءة

----------


## نُون

> براءة من الحب << اسأل عن هذيان
> 
> ما اخبارها الآن ..~ وحشتناااا 
> 
> بلغي سلامي لها ^_^



هذيان بخير ،، و أهل هذيان بخير ..
و بلاد سوريا بخير كذلك ...  :amuse: 
شكراً جزيلاً عزيزتي على سؤالك }... سيُفرح هذيان جداً ،،

----------


## دمعة على السطور

براءة ..أهلاً بعودتكِ عزيزتي...

افتقدنا قلمكِ كثيراً هنا...


دعواتي لكِ...

موفقة ...

عين الله ترعاكِ...

----------


## دمعة على السطور

حروفي اكتبها بقلبي...

ومن ثم يُزيلها عقلي...


مالعمل؟

----------


## نُون

> براءة ..أهلاً بعودتكِ عزيزتي...
> 
> افتقدنا قلمكِ كثيراً هنا... 
> 
> دعواتي لكِ... 
> موفقة ... 
> 
> عين الله ترعاكِ...



أهلاً بكِ عزيزتي ..
قادمةٌ و كلي شوقٌ و لهفة ،،
شكراً جزيلاً على سيل دعواتكِ المنصب }،،
ابهجني ترحيبكِ ،،  :amuse:

----------


## نُون

دعائكم ..
غداً ..
و في تمام 1 ظهراً اختباري ]،،،

----------


## نُون

> هوناً..
> 
> لاتأخذ الأمور في هذا الإتجاه... 
> خذيها بهدوء.. 
> 
> من القلب....دعائي لك بالموفقية..



 اسير ...
شكراً جزيلاً  :amuse:  ،،

----------


## همس الصمت

> دعائكم ..
> 
> غداً ..
> 
> و في تمام 1 ظهراً اختباري ]،،،



 
فليوفقك الرب براءة
وليسهل لكِ الامتحان
 وليحقق كل أمانيك ...
فهاهي كفوفي ترتفع لتدعوا لكِ مع هتافات الاذان ..
موفقة عزيزتي ..

----------


## همس الصمت

مشاعر ملؤها الحزن والالم
تجثو على صدري
تجعلني أشعر بالاختناق ..
فهل يعقل أن أكون 
خائنة ؟؟؟؟
لا أستطيع أن أصدق الخبر ..

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

مؤسف جداً ..
ما وصلنا له .. !!
فلما كلُ هذا التجاهل والإهمال من جانبك ..؟
فأنا سعيت وسعيت ..
لألقى منك كلمة ..
تطفىء ناري ..
ولم أجدها ..

----------


## اسير الهوى

اظنني سأمضغك بين اسناني..

شوقا.... وتولعا ولهفة...

----------


## نُون

لن أتخلى عن جنوني حتى ... أرى فيك اليقين .. من بعد الشك ،، 
براءة

----------


## نُون

راحلة ، و كلي أمل .. ألا تكون قد سرقتَ ما امتلئتُ بهِ من معلومات }،،

براءة

----------


## فرح

اينك عني،،،
انت الوحيد اذا ناديتك يرتاح لذكره قلبي 
انت الوحيد الذي تستحق هطول مدامعي ...فــــرح وآهات الزمن

----------


## فرح

الابيني وبينك موسلام وردالتحيه
الابيني وبينك يفوق الخيال

----------


## أموآج

وماذا بعد هذا؟؟

افتقدتك اليوم..

لاأعلم لما يحصل لنا هذا..

حفظك الله أينما كنت..

----------


## اسير الهوى

مخيلتي لاتتسع لإحتوائك..

فقط يملائها..

لمعة تصدر من شفاك..

حقا وهذا جنونها..

----------


## فرح

قــــــــــلبي يثور حمماَ كالبركــــــــــان

----------


## دمعة على السطور

شموعي ،،،


بدأ ضوؤها ... يخفُت !!

----------


## دمعة على السطور

في داخلي عتاب كبير..




فهل يحق لي ذلك ؟!!

----------


## دموع شمعة

هِكذا عزفتُ بــ قيثآرتيُ ... 

أنيناُ لآ يسمعهُ إلاً الــِ / أنآ ! .. فمِنْ غيريّ يسمعُ نحيبيُ !

----------


## Princess

احتاج الأكسجين
ولكن كيف لي ان استخدمه وهو مؤلم !!

اشتقت ..لك يا انفاسي

----------


## صدفة البحر

تموجآت أشـعر بها في أحشـــــــائي ..

إنسان يستغرق شهور في النمو بدااخـلي ..

----------


## اسير الهوى

ان اردتيني ان اهدء...

فلتقتلعي مابيت جنبي...

----------


## اسير الهوى

لكن...

هل سيهدء صداه...

انينه...

----------


## اسير الهوى

ام هل ستمتعي بدماه..

وهو فوار يملاء ارجائك...

----------


## اسير الهوى

اراك بصورة مجرمة..

صوتك يتعالا ضحكاً...

ودموعك تملاء عيناك...

----------


## اسير الهوى

............

----------


## اسير الهوى

ستكونين كما فات...

----------


## اسير الهوى

كشيءٍ

حذفته الرقابة

----------


## Princess

اهلكني الشوق..
واثقل مشاعري تجاهلي..

فهل سأسأل....؟؟


هدوء يا مشاعر..
فلا اعتقد ..

----------


## نُون

ستجدني من المقربين ، فقط  ..}  أقرأني بعمق ،،

براءة

----------


## همس الصمت

قلبي يتألم من أجلكم أيها الغوالي
فليتني أريحكم 
ولو للحظة واحده ..

----------


## شمعة الوادي

احلم
وأتيقن بان الحب لن يستوطن إطلالة الغد
استنزف عهودي...
اسقي ورودي....
وأراقب بحرك جزر ومد
أنتظرك...
وأتيقن انك مهما عشت ومهما ستعيش فلااحد سواي سيفقدك

أكتب كلماتك بقلبي وأتمعن بقرائتها

أترجمك....وأفهمك
لا املك سوى أن اعشق عينيك
كثيرون هم من حولك
ضحايا غرامك
غاضبون ....تائهون
ساذجين
يكيفك انك بالنسبة لهم أمير
ويكفيني انك بالنسبة لي أسير في قلبي
اغضب كما تشاء
فليس هناك ثمة احد سواني يعشق بقايا أنفاسك
اشهد .......وإحساسك
ولكن احذر فحسب
غدا
ساتنبئا بمصير مسافة حيرتني
سأدع الهمس وصبري
إليك أوراقي الخجولة
وأغنياتي المجهولة
إليك موتي وبقائي
إليك الموسم صيفي وشتائي
 
كلمات الحزن
نورك

----------


## فرح

لاتغرك حبيبي اذا ضحكت او تبسمت 
تراني بداخلي اخفي آهاتي والامي 
ولاتفكر بهالابتسامه كلها سعاده وفرح
تراني امووت من القهر وياليتك تواسيني 
اتمنى ياعمري انك في يوم تفهم احساسي

----------


## اسير الهوى

ثورة تقتحمني..

تثور رغما عني..

معناها اكبر ان يدرك..

انتِ...

----------


## أموآج

انتظرت ..

وانتظرت ..

وماذآ بعد  الآنتظار؟؟

~رحماك ربي~

----------


## صدفة البحر

*أتألـم .. وأمضي في أنينـي ...*
*أتعـثر وأتخبط ;][ فياليتك بقربي ..*
*تخفي بيديك ألامــــــــــــــــــــــــي ...*

----------


## غبار الملائكه

*ليتني لم ادخل تلك الدواامه*

*>دوامه الجنون<<*

*التي ضننت انها سترفع عني كاهلي..*

----------


## أُخرىْ

:sad2: 
:
: 

لأن كُل الظروف لم تساعدني اليوم
ولأن أفكاري خذلتني,,
ولأني ,, ندمت قليلاً,,على مُذاكرتي
الطويله,,الغير مُجديه  :wacko: 
,,
ولأني لأول مره بصدق مُنذ
بدء دراستي..أجد هذا الغباء والظُلم 
يتمثل في دُكتوره مُتخصصه في علم الوراثه التي لاتفقهها أبداً,, 

:|
دعواتكم,,

----------


## أُخرىْ

سأتخلي عن الحلم,,
وسأُبقي أفكاري عاريه,,
دون طموح..
,,

----------


## دمعة على السطور

لن أتلفظ بكلمة شكر ...


لعلمي أن ليس بيننا مثل ذلك...



بل سأطلق لعيني العنان إلى قلب السماء...


ولـــ يديّ الارتقاء لها..


ولقلبي .....


انتِ وحدكِ مع الله تعلمين مايهتف به قلبي من دعاء لكِ...

أبقى الله ذلك القلب الملائكي الحنون ....

----------


## Princess

وكأنك تقرأ احاسيسي ..
وكأنك تفهم اختلاجاتي..

دعائي ان لا يمسك اي مكروه

----------


## نُون

لملمني و لو تبعثراً ..

----------


## أموآج

تعبت من الانتظار ..

والى متى وأنا أنتظر ؟؟

كل صحبي ذهبوو ..

وظللت وحيدة..

آه من هذا الكابوس ..!

كابوس الوحدة يقتلني ..!

الى متى وأنا صابرة ؟؟!

----------


## أموآج

سأخ~ لد للنوم الآن 

وأتمنى أن أح~ لم ح~ لمٌ ج ~ميلٌ

----------


## المحرومه

*أمشي في دروب {الحيـــاة} ولا أعلم ماهو مصيري*

----------


## غرام أحباب

كــل سنه من عمري تضيع من دونك حبيبي}مالهامعنى

----------


## أُخرىْ

قبل فتره وجيزهـ.. واسيت إحداهن لفقدها قريب كان أقرب لها وللجميع من بقية أهله,, ومع يقيني التام بفشلي الذريع بالمواساه,,الا انني حاولت أن أُخفف من حزنها قليلاً,,بكت وهي تُبرر لي,,سبب شعورها بتعب فقدهـ,, قالت لي أنه ,,يمتلك من جمال الروح ماله يملكه غيره من كُل أهله,, " والطيب هالدنيا ماتحبه,," , بكيت فقد ذاتي وأحبتي,,وهل إمتلاكي الطيبه سَيُحزن أهلي أكثر لو رحلت .. 


يارب عفوك

----------


## أُخرىْ

صفارة إنذار تُطوق مُخيلتي,,

----------


## نبراس،،،

اشعر بالخوووف 

فهل لك ان تحيطني بين دراعيك

لألقى الامان ممزووج بالدفء والحنان

فأنت فقط من يشعرني بذالك

اين انت بحق الله 

فلقد اتعبتني

----------


## اسير الهوى

يظهر اني تعبت هذا المشوار..

سأسلمك كل ماتريدين..

وسأرفع راية الاستسلام..





كل ذا..

بمحض ارادتي..

فقد اشتقت للقياك..

----------


## نبراس،،،

عامين ايها القاسي 

وانا انتظرك وابحث عنك 

في كل مكان 

إعلم انني لا اعترف بما يقال

"ان مصير الاحياء هو الالتقاء "

كيف ذلك وانا ما زلت ابحث عنك حتى انني ايقنت

ان هذه المقوله صادقه ولكنني انا من اصبحت بين الاموات

لذا لم التقي بك 

عامييين وانا اهيم باحثا عنك 

رغم انني اصبحت بيين الاموااات

هذه مجرد هلوسسه بسبب الامتحانات

----------


## فرح

ســــــــــؤاااال يخالج قلبي ،،،
متى سيأتي اليوم التي تعلم به احبتي
بأني اتألم ...

----------


## التوبي

*سُأمٌ يُكبلُ خاطري* 
*أخشى لأنهُ ناطري* 
*لو أنهُ ترك المجال* 
*لم أبقى منهُ حائري*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

قررتُ أن أُسلط ضوئي على قلبك ،،،

----------


## فرح

آآآآه منك يادمـــــــوووعي 
لانك سبب انكساري ،،،وتحطيم كـــــــبريــــــــاآأآأآئـــي..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

ياسادتي ،،،


في هذه الليلة أطلق لقلبي العنان ،،، مُتوسلةً بكم وبمصائبكم العظمى ،،،



فكونو شفعاءً لنا عند الله


ياصاحب الزمان ،،

----------


## شمعة الوادي

حرااااااااام الا يصير

----------


## نُون

ما شأنكَ و شأني ؟!!

----------


## نُون

بداخلي ..
أكوامٌ من الإختلاجات ،،
أجهلُ شرحها }...

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> بداخلي ..
> 
> أكوامٌ من الإختلاجات ،،
> 
> أجهلُ شرحها }...



 
وأنا كذلك عزيزتي ،،

----------


## نُون

> وأنا كذلك عزيزتي ،،



لا أملكُ من حرف ..
فقط ..
خالصَ الدعاء ،
تصبحين على ورد عزيزتي  :amuse:  }..

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

أتمنى أن أُولد من جديد
لأُغير أشياء كثيرة
مرت في حياتي

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

أُحــــــــــــاول ..
أن أنسى .. 
ولكن هل بمقدوري ..
أن أنسى ..
هيهات لا يمكن ..
سيظل الجرح ينزف للابد  ..
ولن أنسى  .. !!!

----------


## فرح

آآآآه...
يـــــااارب اني متعبه وانت تعلم بمافي قلبي ...

----------


## همسة ألم

برد،، ثلج 
 يدخل إلى أعمااااااق قلبي
سيجمده .....
فأنقذه قبل .....

----------


## نُون

ما ألذَ الهروب من زخمٍ معلوماتي يكاد يصيبكَ بالغثيان من شدة إنهماره عليك }..

----------


## نُون

بزاوية الغرفة كتابٌ ينشدني العودة ، ياااه كم هو بغيض !! و لكن لا مفر ..]
                                       دعائكم ..

----------


## Princess

دعائي لطلاب المدارس
الجامعات والمعاهد
بالموفقيه

كنت مثلكم يوما ما
وافهم تلك الأحاسيس
واعرف شبح الكآبة حينها حق المعرفه



الله يخلف تعبكم بكل خير

----------


## دمعة على السطور

إلى كل من أخذت الامتحانات وذكر المواد الدراسية مأخذها من عقله وقلبه ،،،

هدأوا من روعكم احبتي ،،،


وافتتحوا يومكم الغد وكل يوم ،،، ببسم الله الرحمن الرحيم،،


والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الأنبياء والمرسلين،،،

(اللهم لاسهل إلا ماجعلته سهلاً ،، فأنت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلا )..


موفقين ومقضية حوائجكم ،،









فراغ بدأت ساعاته تزهق لها نفسي ،،






عجباً ليس هناك من تعجبه أحواله ،،



حمد لك ربي ،،

----------


## همس الصمت

حزن يخيم على قلبي 
يجلعني أشعر برغبة بالبكاء
بل الصراخ والصراخ
حتى ألوذ الى مخرج مما أنا فيه ..

----------


## أموآج

سويعات قلائل 

ونحن خلف تلك الكراسي وأمام تلك الأوراق 

رحمـــــــــاك ربي

----------


## دمعة على السطور

بدونك ليلي بهيم ،،، 

فالظلام فيه حالك ،،
 
والهدووء مع الصمت مُقارع ،،، 

والضوء فيه لايزال خافت ،، 

فإن بدره غاب عنه وولّى ،، 

هل له بعده من منافس ،،

----------


## دمعة على السطور

للحظات ،،


استرجعتُ الذاكرة ،، وعاد بي الشريط للوراء،،

وكأنني سأكون على مقاعد الامتحان في الغد ،،،



فأتتني الرهيبة نفسها ،،،




كاان الله في عونكم ،،،

والله ولي التوفيق ،،

----------


## أموآج

(اللهم أني توجهت اليك وتوكلت عليك لامنجا ولا منجأ منك الا اليك)

دعاء عند  التوجه للآمتحان 

(واللهم لاسهل الا ماجعلته سهلاً)

موفقين جميعاً بحق الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## اسير الهوى

كم كان سؤالك صعب..

وبعيد هو عن الحقيقة..

نعم تلك الحقيقة الحمقاء...!!!!!!!

----------


## اسير الهوى

عقيم نقاشي معك..

فأنتِ..

تلفين حبل مشنقتك على رقبتي..

وبلا تردد..

اكون مجزرة... في مقصلتك..

----------


## أموآج

ذهبتم واحدة تلو الأخرى ..

وتركتموني لوحدي ..

من سيبقى معي؟؟

----------


## فرح

تواجهني امواج من الالم
واسمع انين من القلب يأن بصمت
الدنيا فاتحه لي ابواب
واي ابواب هذه 
  الجراح 
الحزن
الآهات
ربما لاتنتهي هذه الالام الااذا وضعت في قبري
احساس من الالم يكاد يوقف نبض قلبي

----------


## فرح

في هذه الحظه ..
اشعر بكتمه في صدري  ..الى درجه اني ابكي من قلب 
وكأني فاقده حبيب لتوووو
والسؤال دااائما يتردد..!!
هل الدنيا فعلا تستحق كل هذه الدموع ..

----------


## التوبي

أعودُ لأكتب الحرف القصيري 

كأني مبُتدي مثل الصغيري 

أتمتمُ والحروف تبقى بحيره 

كأن الأمر قد أصبح خطيري

----------


## دمعة على السطور

فرح العزيزة ،،،، 
أنا أُجيبكِ ،،، 

الدنيا لاتستحق دموعكِ الغالية ،،، 

هوني على نفسكِ ،،، 

كوني بخير عزيزتي ،،، 




















بتوفيق من رب السماء،،،، وببركتكم ياسادتي ،،، 

أجدني ،،، قد وُفقت والحمد لله ،،، 


فاقبلوني ،،،

----------


## شوق المحبة

يَوَّمً وَآحِدً فَقَّط’ .. 

لِنَسّتَبِدِل’ فِيهُ آدّوَآرَنّآ .. 

سَآحَآوِلّ أنَّ أَعِيشُ حُرٌقَةِ وَ آلَمُ إنّتِظَآرِكَ لِيّ .. 

وَ حَآوِلّ أنتَ أنَّ تَتَّحَملَ قَسّوَة’ تَأنِيبُكَ ،، 

وَ سُؤَ مُعَآمَلَتُكَ ،، 

لِتُحَآسِبَ تَأخُرِي الآ مَقّصُوٌدَ مِنّّيَ .. 

وَ مَآ كَآنَ اَلّسَبَبُّ إلآ قِيوُدَاً لَنّ يَفُكَهآ سِوَآكَ ..

----------


## اسير الهوى

حقا........ الحب كالوجبات السريعة... 
لكنه بالنسبة لي... 
عسير الهضم....

----------


## (زينبية الخطى)

تمتات تختلجها روحي
فاألوذ بالصمت
علني بصمتي انال مالم انله وسط ضجيج صرخاتي
هكذا عهدتك

----------


## (زينبية الخطى)

همس اتسمعين عقلي يتكلم
يخاطبك ويحنو عليك
ويجثو على ركبتيه 
منتظرا يوم الوصول

----------


## اسير الهوى

اصدق ان الوحدة قاتلة..

فهاهي..

تنهش انفاسي..

تقطعها بغبنة تخنقني..

----------


## أموآج

بعد ذهاب آخر صديقة بل آخر أختٌ لي هي..!!

ماذا بعد ..؟!!

تعبت من كثر ماأشكي بدموعي 

تعبت من كثر ماأشكي للبحر 

تعبت وتعبت ..!!

لكنني سأنـتظر هذا العام أيضاً لأرى مايخبئ ليي من فرح أم حزن 


 :sad2:

----------


## أموآج

التفكير في الوحدة هو القاتل 

فمابالكم بالعيش في الوحدة ؟؟

----------


## همس الصمت

غاليتي ..
أهدئي وخففي على روحكِ
الاتعلمي إن روحي تتعبت حينما تشعر بإن روحك تعاني من التعب
فلآجل روحي خففي على روحكِ
وتأملي خيراً
لما تفكري فيه ..

----------


## همس الصمت

أنا وقلبي روحي 
كلنا بينا يديكِ
ورهنٌ تحت إشارتك
فالتطمئن روحك
فروحي لن تتركها ابداً
بل سأظل مرافقة لها حتى نهاية عمري ..

----------


## أُخرىْ

أحدهم ينتظر النهايه ,,

----------


## MOONY

أشتكي من جرح الحبايب
ومن غدرهم طول الأيام 
صدق أنا أخلصت في البدايه ولكن في النهايه
أتركوني   أصارع الأوهام

----------


## همس الصمت

تبعت من كل شي
كل شي
حتى الانفاس قد تعبت منها ..
تعبت تعبت تعبت 
فإلى متى سأبقى هكذا ؟؟؟
إلى متى ؟؟؟

----------


## أُخرىْ

مُضحك,, أن تنهال عليك كُل الأسئلهـ,,
وتتخذ الصمت ,,فقط لأن حُروفك مؤجله
,,
والمُضحك أكثر,,


أن تكون أحلامك  مؤجلهـ

إلى حين 
:(   < < حزينه وكُل الوجوه التعبيريه,,مُقصرهـ 
,,

----------


## اسير الهوى

لاتعليق..

فأنا انظر الى الشروق...

واحساسي ...

منه يستنشق الامل...

----------


## فرح

انام واصحى والامل يتجدد
بتجدكل اشراقة شمس يوم جديد
حياتي كلها بانتظار ...
نسأل الله ونتوسل له بأن لايطول الانتظاااار..؟

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

في كُلِّ حينٍ تُصلبُ الأرواحُ

أجسادُها عذرى ..!!

و المُخجِلُ ..

ألمٌ مُريبْ .. أستلِذُ بِطعمِهِ !!

----------


## نبراس،،،

ليس في عقلي فكره ابتدء منها 
 
فأنطلق

 لأتحدث مع خيالك 
 
ايها القاسي

----------


## اسير الهوى

> في كُلِّ حينٍ تُصلبُ الأرواحُ
> 
> أجسادُها عذرى ..!! 
> و المُخجِلُ .. 
> ألمٌ مُريبْ .. أستلِذُ بِطعمِهِ !!



 
راقت لي....... فأحسنت يا .Dr

----------


## (زينبية الخطى)

حلمي ......
ان ارى تعبك ينجلي
يتبخر وينتهي

----------


## اسير الهوى

نوبات قلبية تلازمني عند ذكراك.. 
انت دائها .. 
وانت دوائها.. 
وانت عللها.. 
كما انت طبيبها.. 
فرفقها بقلبي الصغير وهو بين يديك.. 
احمليه على هونٍ.. 
ذلليه.. 
وامسحي منه انكسارته.. 
وبرفق شفاك قبليه..

----------


## (زينبية الخطى)

تزداد نبضاتي كلما سمعت نغمات قلبك تطربني
تعلو بسماتي كلما تغنيتي بخطى زينبية على أوتاري
يتردد صدى صوتي بهمس 
لايسمعه الا أنتي

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

ملل ..
ملل .. ملل ..
حياتي من دونك ملل ..
فمتى أعتادُ ..
على عدم وجودك ..
هنــــــــا .. وبقربي ..
متى .. ؟؟!!

----------


## همس الصمت

حينما همستي بتلك الكلمات في أذني
أرتسمت على شفتي إبتسامه خجلة
جعلت أنفاسي تخرج بهدوء تام
وتسارعت نبضات قلبي كثيراً ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

تأهب قلبي للسفر ،،، 
وارتحلت الروح إلى حيث ديارك ،، 
وهاهو جسدي لازال في بقعته ،،،  

هو وحده بقى هنا ولم يرتحل ،،، 



مولاي ،،، هل لي من وصول ؟!! 

هل لي من تقبيل لتلك العتبات ،، 

هل لخدي أن يتمرغ على ذلك الضريح ،، 
هل للساني أن ينطلق هناك ،، ويردد مع حشود الزائرين ،، 


السلام ثم السلام ثم السلام  


على الحسين الغريب ،،

----------


## همس الصمت

يا إلهـــــــــي
ماهذه الفوضى
التي حلت بالمكان ؟؟
يامغيث ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

أنا وأنتِ ،،، 

و فقط

----------


## فرح

سيبقى المي ...يعزف الحان من الآهاااات ..
اكاد اختنق ...اريد ان اتنفس بهدوووووء ..

----------


## فرح

مابالهم عني يسألون؟!!
ماذا ببعض البشر عني يبحثون ،،وكأنهم معي يحققون ،،
يسألون واجاوب وكل مره يعاودن،،
وكأني اصبحت شغلهم الذي هم فيه يفكرون..
بأسئلتهم وكأن في قلوبهم حقدا دفين..

----------


## نبراس،،،

اعذرني
الييوووم 
سأتنفس 
من رأتيك
لأحيا بحياتك 
وافنا بفنائك
فأنت مصيير حياتي

ايها القاسي

----------


## اسير الهوى

عتمة تعم ناظري..

فلا ارى غير احلامي فيك..

----------


## اسير الهوى

يزاولني الامل فية تارة..

وتارة..

تقطعي كل .... حذفته الرقابة

----------


## شوق المحبة

} وَجَّعِاً !!


يُؤلِمَ قَلّبَّيَ ..


وَ يُغٌيّظُ إحّسَآسِيَّ ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اختاروا بأن يكونوا في المقاعد الخلفية ،،،


في جُنح الظلام ،،

----------


## نُون

و أخيراً ..
هوى بي القلق ،،
على مفارق طرق الجنون مرةً أخرى ]...

----------


## نُون

> أحدهم ينتظر النهايه ,,



بسمهـ }.. عذراً و لكنني تعلقتُ بهِ كثيراً  :amuse:  ،،
اليوم غدوتُ في عداد سكان النهاية ، 
و لكِ العقبى .. 
بالتوفيق ]..

----------


## نُون

> في كُلِّ حينٍ تُصلبُ الأرواحُ
> 
> أجسادُها عذرى ..!! 
> و المُخجِلُ .. 
> ألمٌ مُريبْ .. أستلِذُ بِطعمِهِ !!



 كنتُ بصدد التعليق .. و لكنهُ فاجأني و اختفى }...  :amuse: 
كل مافي الأمر :
أنها لامست جنوني بجنون ]..

----------


## أموآج

حُبي حبَ برئي

   مثلُ براءة الآطفال 

حُبي عميق..،،

  مثل عمق الجرح الذي سببتهُ لي..,,

----------


## أموآج

أتعرف موج البحر 

أنا مثلهُ في هدوئه..

ومثله في هيجانه..

----------


## نُون

> عقيم نقاشي معك..
> 
> فأنتِ.. 
> تلفين حبل مشنقتك على رقبتي.. 
> وبلا تردد.. 
> 
> اكون مجزرة... في مقصلتك..



 لا تعليق سوى ... شكراً جزيلاً لها  :amuse:  ،،
لأنها ...
أخرجت من مدرسة قستوها استاذاً في الكلم و فنونهـ ..}

----------


## نُون

> اختاروا بأن يكونوا في المقاعد الخلفية ،،،
> 
> 
> 
> في جُنح الظلام ،،




و اخترنا بأن نكون في المقاعد الأمامية ..
ننسجُ بصبرنا خيوط الضياء }..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

غاليتي براءة ،،، دائماً رائعة ،،، 








مُتردد كالعادة ،، 
أخشى أن تتردد يوماً ،،، أن تتنفس  :amuse:

----------


## دمعة على السطور

أين من يصغي لصرخات الحروف واستغاثتها ،، 


بقلبه ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

إلى أين تحملني متاهة الأفكار ؟!!

----------


## دمعة على السطور

شكراً لمتصفح بات مُتنفسي الخاص ،،،

أتحدث فيه متى شئت وكيفما شئت ،،

----------


## دمعة على السطور

زفراتي ،،، 

تحمل طاقم من العبارات ،، 

عبارات احتياجي ،،

----------


## دمعة على السطور

لم يعد التردد بمحض الارادة ،،،


ليتني لم اتردد




ولكن مافائدة هذه الكلمة الآن ،،



عجباً لأمورنا ،،،


لما لاننتهز الفرص ،،

----------


## دمعة على السطور

لم ولن أجد عنوان يصف دواخلي ويترجمها ،،


لذلك لم أعنونها ،، ولم أجعلها مُنفصلة ،،

بل نقشتها هنا ،،، 


كمقتطفات من خلجات دمعة ،،


ولازال لقلم دمعة حبر يسيل على قلب هذا المُتصفح ،، معانقاً لجنباته ،،

----------


## دمعة على السطور

صمت يحوم فيحوط بأرجائي ،،،

يُقابله ضجيج ...


في قلبي ،،

----------


## دمعة على السطور

وحيدة أُخاطب قلمي،،، 

هوى القلب عليلاً على العتباتِ 
يحنوا عليه مُعفراً 

والعينُ عبرى دمعها بادي

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> وحيدة أُخاطب قلمي،،،
> 
> 
> هوى القلب عليلاً على العتباتِ 
> يحنوا عليه مُعفراً 
> 
> 
> والعينُ عبرى دمعها بادي



 
يحنوا عليها

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

أحقاً أتشعرين بي ..
وبشيء من الذي بداخلي ..
نعم مثل ما قلتي هو كذلك عزيزتي ..

فأنا مُحبطة ..

مُحبطة ..

----------


## أُخرىْ

> بسمهـ }.. عذراً و لكنني تعلقتُ بهِ كثيراً  ،،
> 
> اليوم غدوتُ في عداد سكان النهاية ، 
> و لكِ العقبى .. 
> 
> بالتوفيق ]..



 
أن أكون بسمهـ,, مرهـ أُخرى..أُمنيهـ,, :rolleyes: 
شُكراً لكِ لأنك حققتي جزء من أُمنياتي,,
...
يوم واحد يفصلني عن النهايه,,
نهايه إنتظرتها,,وأعلم أنها لن تنصرني

,,,


موفقه عزيزتي,,ودعواتك لي بالنجاح  :sad2:

----------


## فرح

بينما كنت جالسه وااسمع مصاب الزهراء عليها السلام ،،تساؤلات حيرتني وتاه لها فكري ابنت رسول الله تضرب زوجة فاتح باب خيبريحرق منزلها ويسقط جنينها المعذره سيدتي ..وكأني بروحي واقفه حائره  اريد الزيارهلكن سيدتي وقبرك مغيب عن شيعتك لانعرف مكانهجاوبني قلبي ...قبرمولاتك في قلوب شيعتها ومحبيها وسؤالي الثاني يازهراء..كيف اسلم عليك،،،جاوبني قلبي ..مولاتك تسمع سلامك وترد السلام حتى لو من بعيدفأنها قريبه من شيعتهاوقفت اسلم وازور بقلب حزين منكسر ودموعي منسكبه على خدودي اناديك سيدتي يافاطمه يابنت محمدويازوجة علي وام الحسنين عقلي حائر ...على ماجرى عليكِ سيدتي وابوك سيدالانبياء وزوجكِ سيد الاوصياء وانتِ سيدة النساء اسمحي لي يازهراء..كأني ارى خدك محمرمن اثر الضربه والضلع مكسور وهذه الضربه تؤلم شيعتك وتدمي قلوبهم ويتذكرونها الى يوم تقفين في المحشر تبدي الشكايه والخلق حولها اوقوفوترفع بين يديها منديل ملفوفوتقول ربي انتقم لي من الذي قطع هالكفوف اسألك ربي وادعوك بحق الزهراء وكفوف ابا الفضل العباس  لاترد من يسئلك بحاجه كرامة الى سيدي ابالفضل عليه السلام ...

----------


## (زينبية الخطى)

*أين من يقرأ كلماتي دون أحرف؟*
*اين من يسمعني بدون كلمات؟*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

أفكار مشوشة ..  
تعبثُ برأسي ..  
ولا تترك لي مجال للراحة أبداً ..  
فهل سيطول هذا ..  
أم ماذا .. ؟؟!!
أسئلة لا جواب لها ..
فقط تساؤلات كثيرة ..
ومزعجة ..



أمنيــ مجروحه ـــات
 :sad2:

----------


## Princess

ليتني استطيع
انتزاع ذاك الشيء الثقيل
من اعماقي
ليتني استطيع
ان امحيه من مخيلتي

ربما يتحقق ذلك لي يوما ما..
ومن يدري !!

----------


## نُون

فقيرةٌ .. تدعى ( أنا ،،
أطالت الوقوف على أرصفةِ قلبك ، تستجديهِ الدفء و مامن جدوى }*

*لم أكتب هذا لأجلك / إنما لأجل ذاتي الذي أضعتهُ في زحام العقارب المجنونهـ ،

----------


## نُون

إن صُلبتُ على أعمدةِ النار ...
ثق بأنكَ ..
ذنبي الأوحد }..

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*،،،، {* 
* ج ـدير بيـ أنـ أقتلـ بقـآيـآكـ فيـ أع ـمـآقيـ ،،،* 
*لـ أودع ـهـآ ع ـمقـ و ج ـديـ ،،،* 
*متـآسفهـ لـ كلـ مـآ ج ـمـ ع ـنيـ بكـ ،،،*
* يـآ أنتـ ،،،*
*للدموع إح ـسـآسـ ،،،*

----------


## اسير الهوى

احساس لاترسمه الحروف.......

 لكني سأرتجمه لك بحركات اليد..

يدي تطعن صدري..

وتهديك ذلك القلب الصغير..

ليكون لديك تذكار..

----------


## اسير الهوى

اتعلمي ما الشي الذي اشتاق اليه..

الى درجة الجنون..




.
.
.
انفاسك الدافئه...

----------


## نُون

ذاتَ يوم سألطخُ شفاهي بـ أحمرِ دماكْ }..

----------


## نُون

يكفيني من إقترابكَ ..
التبعثر }..

----------


## فرح

لمحت خياله،، ورأيت طيفه يتحرك ويمشي 

لقد اطّرب قلبي فرحا وشوقا اليه  

وبدون شعورمني ناديته،،بأسمه ، حاولت الحاق به واكلمه 

لكنه سرعان ماتلاشى 

عندها بكيت وازداد الم الشوق  

ومر بي شريط الذكريات معه ،،اخرجت تلك الباقيات لي من صوره 

جلست اقلب الصوره تلو الاخره 

واتذكر كلماته التي لاتزال في اذني الى لآن 

وابكي كم كنت اتمنى ان لايكون مجردطيف وينقضي 

تمنيته حقيقه .. 

لفد غيبك الموت عنا لكن لازلت في القلب باقي ...

----------


## نبراس،،،

قد ياتي ذلك اليووم ...

 الذي اعلن فييه يأسي منك ...

ولكن إعلم ان ذلك اليووم هو ...
نهايتي...
لأنك وبكل ما للكلمه من معنى...

 انت انفاسيييي ...

ايها القاسييييي ...

----------


## دمعة على السطور

ألتمس منكِ كل العذر حبيبتي ،،

----------


## همس الصمت

شعور جميل يختلجني
حينما أشعر بقربك من قلبي وروحي ..
فلتبقي معي الى الابد ...

----------


## فرح

في وسط الظلام ...تبكي العيون
والقلب يئن ...وآهات تخرج من بين الضلوع ...

----------


## أموآج

يضحكني كلامهما 

كل واحدُ منهما له طريقة جميلة ومضحكة 

ولكنهما يكرهان بعض ويحقدان على بعض ..

لقد أوجعتم رأسي ابتعدا عن طريقي ...

أبتعدا عن صفوو جوي ..

لاأريدكما  ولا أريد أن أركما ..

الهذه الدرجة قلوبكم مليئة بالحقد

ابتعداااااااااااااا

----------


## نُون

إن عزمتُ على الإمساكِ بسكينِ الحبِ / يوماً / ،،
ثق بأنكَ ستكونُ أولَ ضحاياي }...

----------


## نُون

نم بسلام ، فأنا حتى الآن أفتقدُ العزم !!!

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

> راقت لي....... فأحسنت يا .Dr



 ليَ الفخرُ أن تنالَ كلماتي و لو قليلاً من إستحسانِكُم أسير   :embarrest: ..
أسعدني مروركَ جِداً




> كنتُ بصدد التعليق .. و لكنهُ فاجأني و اختفى }... 
> 
> كل مافي الأمر :
> 
> أنها لامست جنوني بجنون ]..



كُلُّ الجنونِ منبعُهُ أنتِ .. و إنْ لامسَ جُنوني جنُونَكِ فهنيئاً لنا بهكذا جُنُون  :amuse:

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

تِلكَ الدُمَى .. !!
نحو اليمينِ أُزيحُها 
نحوَ الشمالِ أُزيحُها
في النارِ أوقِدُ جمرَها
ليست سوى
أُلعوبةٍ بالكفِّ أُحكمُ سطوتي في أمرها 
متسلِطٌ .. !!
صاحتْ إليَّ
متجبِرٌ .. !!
تقسو عليَّ
ما بالُكَ ؟!
إرفق عليَّ 
.. 

* غريبٌ أمرُ أولئِكَ اللذين يعتقِدونَ أن النِساءَ دمُى بينَ أيديهم , و أنهم مُهرِّجونَ يُحركونَ تلكَ الدمى بخيوطِ خيالِهِم  :noworry:  حقاً هوَ التهريجُ بعينِه ..

----------


## حلاالكون

فكــــــــــــــره رائعه للغايه
القلب يحكي ألم وهموم 
والعين تشوف غـــــدر وجــــروح
والقلب مجروح ودي اداوي المعلول
وانا علتي في القلب مقفول

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

على رغم شوقي الك ولكن اشعر بالارتياح
كم هي مده طويله لم اشعر بوجودك حولي 
ولكن..
بدات اتحسس طيفك يحوم حولي
وانفاسي استمدها من انفاسك
وابتسامتي من حنين صوتك باذنك
كم اعشقك ايها المجهول 
وكم اعشق الجنون الذي يصيبني من وراءك
ارحل وامضي للبعيد ولكن اعرف انك تسكن اعماق اعماق قلبي
أحبك

----------


## شوق المحبة

زَعَّزِعَ الَشَّوُقِ الَذّي’ دَآخِلَ القَلّبُ ،،


} دَعَّهُ يَتَفَجَّرَ ..


فَجِرَّ بُركَآنَ شَوُقِي


تُمَ أحَّييّهُ


بشَوُقِاً مِنّكَ آكَثَرّ ..

----------


## أموآج

سئمت ..!~

لاأعلم بما يفكرون ..~

وماذا ينتظرون..~

تعبت ..!~

----------


## التوبي

*قمرٌ على الأرض هوى*
*فوق الرمال أستوى*
*لو ينفدى بقلبي لكان*
*أفديه وأصنع به دواء*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اكتب كلماتي ،،،
ودموعي تترقرق في عينيّ ،،
والعبرة تتكسر في داخل صدري ،، خوفاً عليك ،،

ففي ليلةٍ حالكة الظلام ،،

فيها رائحة الغبار خير سبيل للتعبير عن الطقوس ،،

استنشقتُ من خلالها رائحة للفراق ،،

حفظك الباري أينما كنت ،،،
ورعاك بعينه التي لاتنام ،،

معك محمد وآله الطاهرين 
 ياأخي الغالي ،،

----------


## أُخرىْ

أعرف فتآه لم تعد تعرفني..,, هي ومخآوفهآ آصدقآءْ , تخلت عن الدموع لآنها الآن لم تعد تشعر,, تسكنهآ سنوآت مضت ,, تلك الضفائر الرفيعه القصيره والمُضحكه , صوتها القوي ,صورتها وهي متمسكه بابيها وهو يحتضنها ,نظرتها في تلك الصوره , اعلم انها كانت تتمنى ان تطول تلك اللحظه , جدتها ذات الشعر والرداء الاحمر , مرضها المفاجئ ورحيلها السريع اسكن بين اضلاعها شوقاً مُختلف ,,

----------


## أموآج

هل جربت الآحقتناق يوماً من الآيام .؟.

أو هل أختنقت اليوم من جونا الكئيب؟؟

المحمل بالاتربة ...


هكذا أنا عندما آراك قريب ولكنني لا استطيع الوصول اليك ..


تخنقني العبرة 

وأي عبرةً تلك ...

رحمتك يارب

----------


## شمعة الوادي

كم أنا مشتاقة لكي ياأمي

----------


## أُخرىْ

تلك الفتاه,, كانت تٌعَرّف بدموعها المُستعده , تعمدها الأرق , عشقها للصمت,,جنونها للتجارب المُخيفه لاشباع فضولها ,شعورها بالغثيان عند ارتفاع نوبات التوتر,,
آعرفها مريضه بغيابه , وآشعر بها تتآلم لاتشكو آبداً,, لانها تآمل أن تمارس آيامها طقوس مُختلفه قريباً , أعرفها تلك اللاشئ ولكنها شعرت انها تمتلك شيئاً من البياض حين قالت صديقه ( لو طُلب مني يوماً أن أُ صارحكْ بعيوبك ..سأقول للجميع أنكِ سرقتِ قلب إمراءه عجوز...,...) ,, لاتذكُر بقية المُحادثه ..رُبما لأنها بكت,,...

----------


## دمعة على السطور

عقلي مُجهد ،،
ربما من التفكير ،، من يدري !!

----------


## همس الصمت

أحتاج لدقائق كي أستريح
وأرمي كل ما أثقل عقلي ..

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

لما هذه الخواطر التي تمر الآن 
على مخيلتي 
وتُحيل بيني وبين النوم
الذي أطلبه بقوة
لما تأخذني الافكار إلى هناااااااااك
حيثُ هو فقط
ماذا يفعل الان ؟
وماذا أكل اليوم ؟
ومن كان بصحبته ؟
وكيف مضى يومه ؟
وهل أنا من ضمن الذي شغل فكره ؟!
أم لأ ..!!
وهل يحتاجني مثلما أحتاجه ..
ويشتاق لي مثلما أشتاقه ..
تساؤلات كثيرة تدور برأسي ..!!

لكن لا أستطيع الإجابة عليها
أستطع فقط الدعاء لك
يا بعد الروح 



أمنيــ مجروحه ـــات
كانت هنا

----------


## فرح

> اكتب كلماتي ،،،
> 
> ودموعي تترقرق في عينيّ ،،
> والعبرة تتكسر في داخل صدري ،، خوفاً عليك ،، 
> ففي ليلةٍ حالكة الظلام ،، 
> فيها رائحة الغبار خير سبيل للتعبير عن الطقوس ،، 
> استنشقتُ من خلالها رائحة للفراق ،، 
> حفظك الباري أينما كنت ،،،
> ورعاك بعينه التي لاتنام ،، 
> ...



 دمــــــــــوووع حبيبتي 
ربي يحفظه الغااالي  ويوصله بالسلامه ان شاء الله 
بحق جده رسول ا لله صلى الله عليه وآله 
......
اطرب الفؤاد خوفا ..لكنه بذكر اهل البيت سكن الاطرابُ

----------


## أُخرىْ

الان هي.. إعتزلت الآشياء الجميله ,,ومآ أعنيه كُل الاشياء الجميله التي كانت تخُصها..
وإستطونت زاويه خرساء تستجدي عطف ذِكرياتها عليها..

----------


## مرسال الغــلا

كوني دائما بالقرب مني

----------


## (زينبية الخطى)

هاهي الروح تهمس شوقا 
تعالي الي
فقد آن الآوان

----------


## (زينبية الخطى)

لتغفو روحك حبيبتي 
في كنف اعماق الروح
ولتهدئي حينما احتضن كلتا يداك

----------


## نُون

أن يهوي بكَ أحدهم من على جبالِ السُكنى ..
إلى جبالَ القلق .. ( شعور لا يُسمى ،،،

----------


## نُون

في الصف الأول الإبتدائي ، 

كنتٌ قصيرةً بعضَ الشيء مقارنةً بطولِ هذيان ،  :amuse: 
 لا أنسى رائحة ذاكَ اليوم ، يومٌ مميز .. أمتزجت فيه البراءة بالشقاء ،،  :sila: 
 لا أنسى ( أبلة نورة .. و تسريحة شعرها التي هي مقاربة جداً لتسريحة الآنسة منشن بكرتون سالي ..  :toung: 
 لا أنسى أمي .. و حبكها الرقيق لجدائلي الطويلة و الكثيفة ، التي رحلت بقدوم مرض الموضة و جنون القصات }..  :noworry: 
لا أنسى حين أودعتني أمي بيديَ ( أبلة نورة ) و رحلت ..
تظاهرتُ بشجاعتي المجنونهـ أمام هذيان مقارنةً بين رحيل والدتي و بقاء والدتها ،
و ماعلمت بأنني أكتمُ بداخلي سيولٌ من الدموع لو .. فجرتها في تلك اللحظة لغسلت أرجاء المدرسة }..  :closedeyes: 


<< كفى سئمتُ التظاهر في كل شيء .. منذ صِغري ،
أريدُ أن أخرجَ مكنوناتي على حقيقتها ، أريدُ الإعتراف بكل جنوني ..

----------


## نُون

عذراً ..
و لكن ترتكبني نشوى الصغر ..
ربما تُحاولُ أن تعودَ بي ، و ربما أحاولُ أن أعودَ بها )...

----------


## دمعة على السطور

حبيبتي فرح ،،

لدعواتكِ أصداء تحوم حول قلبي ،،

أُبادلكِ بمثلها ،، في هذه الليلة العظيمة ،،

مأجورين ،،

----------


## دمعة على السطور

الغالية  براءة ،،

تبقى الطفولة ظلالاً ،، تسير خلف أصحابها ،،

فتختفي للحظات أو لربما ساعات ،،
وسرعان ماتلبث بعودة ،،


وماأجملها من عودة :)

راقت لي ذكرياتكِ هنا ،،،


اسأل الله أن يكون لكِ مستقبل خير من كل ماضي ،،

موفقة عزيزتي ،،

كوني بخير ،،،

----------


## دمعة على السطور

أينجلي حزنكِ يازهراء ؟!!

مأجورة مولاتي

----------


## نُون

> الغالية براءة ،،
> 
> تبقى الطفولة ظلالاً ،، تسير خلف أصحابها ،،
> 
> فتختفي للحظات أو لربما ساعات ،،
> وسرعان ماتلبث بعودة ،،
> 
> 
> وماأجملها من عودة :)
> ...



فقط ..
يشرفني قول بأنكِ :
( تمتلكين بين أضلعكِ قلبٌ ، لا مثيلَ لهـ في الإحساس ..
صونيهِ ببيتِ أضلعكِ من كل ريح )..

----------


## نُون

سئمتُ تنبؤاتَ قلبي المملة جداً )..

----------


## نُون

أضعتُ الطريق إلى ذاتي ،
في نفس الوقت الذي أضعتُ بهِ خرائطَ الوصول إليك }... تباً لجنوني في مثلِ ذاك اليوم .

----------


## دمعة على السطور

لستُ كما تتصورين براءة ،، ولكن اتمنى أن أمتلك ماصورتي ،،


على اي حال ،، بكل اللغات ابثُ لكِ شكري ودعواتي أخية ،،





من صُداع أحاسيس إلى حالة من الغيثان ،،،

----------


## غبار الملائكه

*لعلي اكون منهم يوما* 
*فكيف سأكون ان كنت منهم ((وانا متيقنه بان سأكون ))* 

*وكيف سيكون هو ؟؟*

*سأكون هامشاً على درب مبهم..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

؟؟

----------


## نُون

خائفةٌ حد الألم من أن .. أكرهـ نفسي بسببك )..

----------


## نُون

أعلمُ أنني بحاجةٍ ماسهـ إلى البكاء حد النحيبِ ،
و لكن لن أُطعمَ نفسي هذا المنى .. لئلا أسقطُ صريعةً بين يدي رأفتها }..

----------


## نُون

لن أسقط بين يدي أحد سوى ربي ]..

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

براءة
.
.

رائعةٌ جِداً
مِنَ المُتابعينَ لكِ

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

نزوة 
كـ دُخانِ السيجار
أستنشِقهُ بِكُلِّ مُتعه 
يتطاير حتى يتلاشى
بإختصار هذا هوَ الحال 
و البقايا .. أعقابُ سـجائر .. تحت قدميَّ مصيرُها 
عَجَبَاً !!

----------


## نُون

Dr.
لا أريدُ من الروعةِ شيء ..

فقط ..
يخنقني سوطٌ من العبرات .. و ثِق بأنني سأُلقي بهِ في بئرٍ مجهولةَ المعالم ]..

----------


## نُون

ذات يوم سألطخُ شفاهي بأحمر دماك ..
صدقني لستُ أمزح }..

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

و أنا أدفنُ ذاكَ البئرَ باليدينِ
لتُدفنَ العبراتْ
لا حُزنُ لا آهآتْ
فبسمةُ الشِفاهْ
عُنوانُكِ القديمْ
لكِنّها
من قسوةِ الزمانْ
تغيّرتْ ..
تغيّر العنوانْ ..
عودي هُناكْ
ببسمةِ الإصباحْ
و لتشربي معي في كُلِّ يومٍ قهوةَ الصباحْ

----------


## نُون

هل أخبركَ أحدهم بأنني حليمة ؟..
هل لمستَ هذا بنفسك !!

بشرى سارة 
.
.
.
ولى زمنُ الغفران ..

أدركتُ بأن الرب وحدهـُ أولى من الجميع بالمغفرة ،،

----------


## Sweet Magic

اشتاق  ..  

الى روحك الطاهرة

----------


## نُون

ترتكبني حمى التكسير ..
و لكن ..
سكاني في غفلةٍ من همي / لا أودُ إثارة شفقتهم / ،،

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

كطفلةٍ بين يديّ أُداعبُ خصلاتِ شعرِها

أريدُكِ أن تكوني

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

بحرٌ منَ الإلهامِ أنتِ

..

----------


## نُون

أهدأ يا نبضي قليلاً ..
أما يكفي عقاربُ الساعة التي لا تنفكُ تُزعجني بإنتصاراتها }..

----------


## نُون

بينَ شدقتيَ قطراتٌ بدأت تُباشرُ فنَ التكور بحذق ،،
.
.
.
لن أسامحها إن تحدرتْ على وردِ وجنتي }..

----------


## نُون

اعلمُ بأنني أُزعجُ الكثير القليل بهذياني ،
و لكنني  ..
بحاجةٍ إلى أن أقرأَ نفسي ، بين أيديكم ..

كل العذر }..

----------


## نُون

كُلِ النساءِ وجوههنَ جميلةٌ .. و تصيرُ أجملُ عندما يبكينَ ،

قباني ..
نمْ قرير العينِ ،
فكُل النساء غدونا جميلات }..

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

:bigsmile:  :bigsmile:  :bigsmile: 
يا لها مِنْ نزارية

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

أكثرُ ما أفقدَ الرجالَ عقولهم النساء

----------


## نُون

> يا لها مِنْ نزارية



وحدكَ الباعثُ على الأملِ هنا ،  :amuse:  فقد نامَ الجمعُ بسلام ،،
مسموحٌ لكَ بالإنسحابِ إن شئت }..

----------


## نُون

الحدادُ على الحبِ ، من شيمِ العارفين << يبدو أنني أُصبتُ بهستيريا ، أو على الأقل شارفتُ عليها ..

----------


## نُون

سأُبحرُ بأعماقِ غيبوبة ، و لكن ..
لا مزاجَ لي }..

----------


## نُون

لبى النداء ، نسألكم الدعاء ،،

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

حيّ على الصلاة

----------


## نُون

نسيتُ أمراً ..
امممم
اممم
امم

سأقبعُ بأحضانِ غيبوبتي و سأنسى كل ماحصل الليلة ، و ارجو منكم نسيانهـ ... << مزااج،

----------


## أُخرىْ

أعرفها عندما تحزن تُرغم رأسها على الخوض في معركه مع النوم .. لتدعي في سرها أن ينتصر النوم عليه..
آعرفها إنسانه جبانه ,تتخلى عن أحلامها إذا عرفت أنها حزمت حقائبها

----------


## فرح

الالـــــــــمــ ،،،
لم اعد استطيع تحملك 
طعنات اتلقاها ،،،ويستقبلها قلبي 
الــــــمي..اوجه لك سؤااال؟
لماذا لاتتعرف على غيري 
دع قلبي يتنفس حتى تتلتئم بعض جراحه النازفه..

----------


## أُخرىْ

أعرفها معه,,

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*،،،{* 
*أج ـهلنيـ !!!*
*لكننيـ ،،*
*              أشتـآقنيـ بـ ع ـنفـ !!*
*              و أشتـآقكمـ :(*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*سـ ح ـقـاً ،،،*
*لـ شظـآيـآ الـألمـ ،،،*
*القـآبـ ع ـهـ فيـ أح ـشـآئيـ ،،،*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*أح ـتـآج متنفسـ ،،،*
*أخ ـر ،،،*
*تبـاً ،،،*
*لكـ يـآ وج ـ ع ـيـ ،،،*

----------


## التوبي

*إذا ضاقت أموركّ عليك يوماً* 
*الى القران إلجىء في الحديثِ* 
*رسول الله أخبرنا بذلك* 
*بأن الذكر يذهبُ بالخبيثِ*

----------


## همس الصمت

كم أشتاق أن أرتمي بين أحضانك
لتغمريني بحبك وحنانك الذي أتمناه ..

----------


## همس الصمت

أشعر بظطراب يغمرني
فليتكِ تمسحي على قلبي كي توقفي هذا الاظطراب ..

----------


## كبرياء

*كم أشتقت لنزفكمـ ...!*
*غدآ سأعووود ....~*
*كبريآء...!*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> *كم أشتقت لنزفكمـ ...!*
> *غدآ سأعووود ....~*
> *كبريآء...!*



كبرياء 
ونحنٌ نقابلكِ بالمثل أخية ،،

نحن هنا بالانتظار  :)

موفقة ،،

----------


## همس الصمت

> *كم أشتقت لنزفكمـ ...!*
> *غدآ سأعووود ....~*
> *كبريآء...!*



 
ولكم أشتاق لبوحكِ هُنا
وكم أشتاق لغموضك الي يستهويني

عودي فأنا في إنتظار أن أرى مالديكِ من غموض ..

دمتِ موفقة كبرياااااااااااااااء ..

----------


## نبراس،،،

في هذه اللحظه 

كم اشتاق لنظره لعينييك 

كم انا مشتاق لقبلة 

اطبعها على وجنتيك 

كم انا مشتاق

بأن تظميني بين دراعيك

كم انا نشتاق

بأن انحني 

لأقبل قدميك 

اعنييك 

نعم انا اعنييك 

ياأمي الحنوونه

----------


## دمعة على السطور

هناك مايؤرقني ويُقلقني ،،

كوني بخير عزيزتي ،، لأجلي ،،
دعواتي لكِ،،،

إهداء خاص إلى صديقتي شووق المحبة ،،

----------


## دمعة موالية

*ضمني أكثر شدي يا أنــا لِـ عناقا يتلوه عناق ,,*

----------


## دمعة موالية

ـاحملنــي ـعلى جنـاح الـذكريــاـت ـأـرفرف ـأكثـ ـر فِـي طهـ ـر ـأيام ـنا ـوَ لذة لـ ق ـائنا

----------


## نُون

للتو استيقظت .. فأدركتُ ..
بأنني اجهلني بقدر ما أعرفني ]..

----------


## أموآج

توقف عقلي عن التفكير ..

لاأعلم لماذا..!!؟


لم أذق طعم النوم في هذا اليوم..


^ 
^
^ ربما لهذا السبب أصاب عقلي الخمول

----------


## Princess

لا يقصر العمر ..
الا كثرة التفكير ..
ولا يرحم العقل الا التجاهل..
شيء من "التطنيش " كفيل لأن يسير الحياه على مايرام..
فلا شيء يستحق العناء.. لا شيء..

----------


## نُون

تجتاحني ذكرياتٌ أُنشدها العودة .

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

أميري ..
صباحي يشتاقك كثيراً ..
ويزدادُ .. ويزدادُ شوقاً وحنيناً ..
ويتوق لذلك الصوت الشجي ..
وتلك الصباحات المختلفة ..
مع رنات ضحكاتك ..
وقهقهاتك المميزة ..
صباحي بإختصار ..
ليس بصباح ..
ما دمت بعيداً عني أميري كلُ البعد ..
...




أمنيــ مجروحه ـــات
كانت هنا

----------


## فرح

كلما وجدتيني اقبلتِ يانور عيني ،،
ببراءة طفولتكِ وطبعتِ قبلتكِ على خدي ،،
وابتسامتكِ الملائكيه ،،،تعيدي لي البهجه بقربكِ
نعم ياملاكي واجمل مافي حياتي ،،
سأشتاق لكم فأنتم نور قلبي ...
لاول مره سأتبتعدون عني ..
فـــــرح وآهات الزمن

----------


## نُون

عدتُ و بجعبتي الكثير ..
اممم ..

كأسٌ أزرق اللون من الخارج أصفرٌ من الداخل .. مطبوعٌ عليهِ اسمي .. و قد خُطَ أسفلهـُ ..
طالبة متفوقة .. For an excellent student

وشاح التخرج الذهبي ( الصف الثالث المتوسط ) عام 1425 هـ  / 2005 م.
وشاح التخرج الأخضر التفاحي ( الصف الثالث الثانوي ) عام 1428 هـ / 2008 م.

جوريةٌ حمراء ..
عفى عليها الزمن ، لا تزالُ حية ، و رغم شحويها .. إلا أنني أراها بطعم التوت و لونهـ ..
ولدت يوم تخرجي من الثانوية ، لها من العمر .. سنة و عشرةِ أشهر ..

قُبعةٌ صوفيهـ ..
حمراء اللون ، بحجم كفي ،، من نسجِ أناملِ أختي الكبرى ..

لوحةٌ تحتضنُ أبراج الكويت ..
من إنتاجِ أناملِ أروع صديقاتي ، لعلمها بعشقي للكويت ،
و لأتذكرها هناك في كل مرة أزور الأبراج فيها ..

خوصٌ من السعف ،
بهِ من رائحة الطهر الكثير ..
من إنتاجِ أناملِ والدي .. في إحدى تمشياتنا ،،

كُتيبٌ صغير ..
يعود لأيام الأبتدائي ، بهِ نقوش بريئة لرفيقاتِ الطفولة ،،
و أحلام الصغر الخارقة ،


ميدالية تفوق ، تتخذُ شكل الجوهرة ، تعود للصف الثاني ثانوي .. عام 2007 م.

رفيقَ قلقي ، و شفاء سقمي في كل صباحٍ .. ينبأ بوقوع الإختبارات ،
سوارٌ فضي اللون ، أُطلقهُ بوجهِ كُلِ شر و ضر ..  منقوش على ظهره ..
( نادِ علياً مظهر العجائب ، تجدهُ عوناً لكَ في النوائب ،
كل همٍ و غم ٍ سينجلي ، بعظمتكَ يالله . بنبوتكَ يامحمد . بولايتكَ ياعلي )
ممتنهـ لهُ جداً حتى مابعد الموت و بعد ،

تحفةٌ أمومية ، عبارة عن كفانِ بجوفهما تنامُ أميرةٌ صغيرهـ .. 
تنشدُ البقاء ، و تسرحُ مع ألف حلم و حلم ...
من آخر مقتنياتي من دولة الكويت ، في شهر ذو القعدة الطائف ،
اكتفيت .

----------


## نُون

اعذروا تبعثري بين ذاكَ و تلك ..
فأنا ..
( حقاً أُطالب ذاتي بالعودةِ إليَ ،

----------


## اسير الهوى

> اعذروا تبعثري بين ذاكَ و تلك ..
> 
> فأنا ..
> 
> ( حقاً أُطالب ذاتي بالعودةِ إليَ ،



للذكريات وقع كبير بعضها حرقة وبعضها سلسبيل يطفئ الغليل..

دائما تدور بنا هذه الدنيا

تجمعنا وتفرقنا وتضحكنتا وتبكينا

لكن مانملكه من بعضنا من اشياء صغير بحجمها وقيمتها المادية لكنها معنويا ثمينة ولايمكن التفريط بها

ففيه روحنا

وعفويتنا ولابتسامة البريئة

والعشق الجميل..وهذا مالا يقدر بأثمان

احسنت يابرائة فقد عشنا معك لحظة لحظة

وكأن شريط ذكرياتك كان بمرئياً

سلمت اناملك..

----------


## نُون

اسير ..
رغم ماتلبسني من ندم على سردي لها .. 
إلا أن تعليقكَ أعادَ إليَ بعضَ الذي أفقدتني إياهُ الذاكرة من ذكرياتٍ أُخر ]...

شكراً جزيلاً لأستوقافكَ حرفي و استطعامهـ  ،

----------


## فرح

حبيبي ...كم تغمرني السعاده والفرح 
عندما اراك بجانبي تحدثني وانما تفهمني حينها اعانقك بروحي 
اتمنى الاتبتعد اكثر...

----------


## نبراس،،،

الان
سأتنفس قليييلا 
بعد الانتهااااء
من اااخر اختبار
لي
لك الحمد
ياربي

----------


## فرح

قـــــــمي..اعانكم الله تمنياتنا لكم بالنجاح والتوفيق...
....

اتمنى لو ابتعد عن العالم بأكمله 
لااريد ان ابقى على قيد الحياه 
لااريد ان احيى جسد بلا روح...
فـــــرح وآهات الزمن

----------


## نبراس،،،

> قـــــــمي..اعانكم الله تمنياتنا لكم بالنجاح والتوفيق...
> 
> .... 
> اتمنى لو ابتعد عن العالم بأكمله
> لااريد ان ابقى على قيد الحياه 
> لااريد ان احيى جسد بلا روح...
> العالم جمييل ولكن لابد ان يشقى ويتعب فييه المؤمن
>  لينال الراحه في الاااخره 
> 
> فـــــرح






فرح 
احيي فيكم رووح الاخووه
يسعدني ان يشملني دعائكم الصادق 
دمتم بالف خيير

----------


## (زينبية الخطى)

كوني متيقنه لن اتخلى عنك ابدا

----------


## أُخرىْ

آعرفها طفله كانت تعشق السماء , لتطلب المطر

----------


## نُون

لأنني أشعرُ بحُرمةٍ الشوق ، و وجوبٍ النسيان ...
أهرقتُ على ذكراهُ  [ سيولٌ من العقل المفقود ،

----------


## دمعة على السطور

سأُدوّنه ،،
على صفحات قلبي ،،،

----------


## نُون

عندما سألني احدهم : لما تعشقينَ العيشَ في عوالمِ المجانين ؟!!
أجبتهـُ :
لثقتي بالعقلِ المتزن الذي يتملكهم دوننا ]..

----------


## اسير الهوى

حية .... افعى..

وكيف تسللتي وسط مشاعري...

عررتني جمالا..

عزرتي ارادتي..

........................... لاعود خاسرا هذه الجولة ايضا

----------


## (زينبية الخطى)

اغمضي عينيك واغفي بصدر يملئه
الامان
فقد ولى زمان الاضطراب والوحدة
فقد انصهرت روحينا
واصبحت تنبض بقلب واحدة وتحلق بروح واحدة

----------


## Princess

في الأذن طنين
في الروح انين
وفي القلب بقايا حنين

اسبرين.. لا ينفع الأسبرين
ومن الجو قد نفذ الأكسحين..

رحماك يارب المساكين
اعننا يامعين...


نفذ صبري
اشتعل جمري
وتلاشى رماد كتماني ،، مع ذرات عنادي وعصياني
علها تعانق انفاس من,,,

 يهمه امري !!!

----------


## اسير الهوى

لم اظلم حوائي قط..

ولم تكن بيدي دميةً يوماً..

لكنها والقدر..

ماجعلاني اهدي بذلك...

تارة غاضب..

وتارة اهمس لدمعي..

وقليلا ما ابتسم..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

ذكريات لأيام ،، ظننتُها انطوت ،،

أراها تعود ،،

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*،،،{*
* ج ـرآح ثـآئرهـ ،،،*

*رُح ـمـآكـ ربيـ ،،،*

----------


## أموآج

دموعي هي من تواسيني فقط .. ~

----------


## شوق المحبة

> هناك مايؤرقني ويُقلقني ،،
> 
> 
> 
> 
> كوني بخير عزيزتي ،، لأجلي ،،
> دعواتي لكِ،،،
> 
> 
> إهداء خاص إلى صديقتي شووق المحبة ،،





طَمّئِنِي’ رُوٌحَكِ الَخَآئِفَةُ ،،

أنَآ بِخَيّرً مَآ دَآمَتّ دَعَوّآتِكِ تُحَلِقّ عَآلِيَاً } مِنّ آجّلِيَ ..

دُمّتِيَّ لِيّ قَرِيبَهً مِنَ الَقَلبِ ..

----------


## نُون

أبي قالَ أنَ لا أحد يصنعُ للآخرين خلودهم ، و سأصنعُ خلودي بنفسي ...
و سأرسمُ لنفسي لوحتي الحقيقية و سأكون مخلصة لبشاعتها ..
غادة السمان/ عيناكَ قدري ،

----------


## دمعة على السطور

غضب يكسو ملامحي ،،

تقابله تساؤلات بين أضلعي ،،

----------


## دمعة على السطور

لم أعد أستطيع أن استرسل في كلماتي معك ،،
لأنك لم تعد تكترث لها ،، 
وإن أعلنت صمتي إلى الغد ،، لم يُشكل ذلك أدنى اختلاف ،،
فلاتلمني على لغة الصمت التي قلدتها لي بأناملك ،،
بالرغم من مقتي لها ،،

----------


## نُون

أحقاً في الكونِ إنساناً سواي ؟ لماذا لا أسمعُ حفيف أنفاسِ أحد ]...
 غادة السمان / عيناكَ قدري

----------


## أموآج

مأجمل حب الطفولة وذكرياته..

كونو بخير..

----------


## دمعة موالية

هـُنا أبعثر قبل الصلـاة الحــروف

لـا غرو أن توسمتُ فيكـَ الطهارة


وَ شذرات عطر من حنايا طيفكـَ


كــانت تصلي ..

عــلى باب الـ ـوجود ..


يممتُ قلبي شطر وجهكـَ ـلأقول

هنيئاً ليّ أنتَ ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> لم أعد أستطيع أن استرسل في كلماتي معك ،،
> 
> لأنك لم تعد تكترث لها ،، 
> وإن أعلنت صمتي إلى الغد ،، لم يُشكل ذلك أدنى اختلاف ،،
> فلاتلمني على لغة الصمت التي قلدتها لي بأناملك ،،
> 
> بالرغم من مقتي لها ،،



عذراً لهذه الضجة ،،

----------


## همس الصمت

روحكِ الطاهرة تعانق روحي 
وتنعشها بدفء
جعلها تشعر بروعة الحياة ..

----------


## دمعة موالية

*ءآتية إِليكَ بِـ لـحظة تَـلَملُم تجتاز كُـل تبـعـثــر*

----------


## دمعة موالية

*أيهـا " الملـاكَ" الـأنقى*

*كَــ لــون أنــا هــو لـــون أنــاكَ ملـاكِ* 
*ولـا فرق*

*ـأصبح يـُــقـرأ فوق قوس عيني*

*تريه بِـ طعم الـ ع شق* *الطاهر* 

*وَ حينا تريه بِـ ضوء الحنان على وَجنتي يشع إِليكـَ*

----------


## فرح

سيدي يااباعبدلله ...
هل تقبلني بضيافتك هذه الليله...

----------


## فرح

يــــــــازهـــــــــراء...ياام الحسنين ،،
سكني روع قلبي ،،،وامسحي بيديك الطاهره على صدري
آآآآآآه يامولاتي ...
المي لايداويه غير حبكم 
فأنتم سفن النجاة ...

----------


## فرح

مهما كنت يوما حامله بقلبي الآآآآآه...
ومهما كانت حياتي قاسيه ...وتألمني قساوة البشر 
بشتى اشكالها ....
نورحياتي اجدك امام ناظري،،،
تبتسم ،،،عندها لاابالي ياصغيري ،،،
بماالاقيه يانور حياتي ...
سأجد الدنيا بنظرتك انت لها ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

[ يَآ قَلبً يَنّبَضُ مِنَّ أجلِيَّ .. 

سَآمِحَنِيَّ  

فَقّدَّ شَعّرَّتُ بآلَمِاً مِمَآ فَعلتَهُ بكّ .. 

كَآنَ مَحّظُ } جِنُوّنَ مِنّيَّ !!

----------


## أُخرىْ

غريب أن تعود ذكرياتنا فجأه ,,
قبل إحدى عشر عاماً كان معنا أذكره وأذكر إزعاجنا الفريد
في اليوم الذي رحل فيه كنت أنتظر إنتهاء امي من نشر الغسيل
لأتمم مابدأته من لعِب ..أخبروني أنه رحل..!!!
لم أحزن كثيراً ليقيني أنه صغير جداً على الرحيل
,,
بعد رحيل جدي..أخذتني امي لزيارته..أخبرتني أني سأرى منصور آيضاً
كُنت مُتشوقه لأراه,, دخلت إلى هُناك للمره الأولى في حياتي,,
بحثتُ عن طيف منصور ولم أجده , لحقت بأمي إلى أن وصلنا لقبر جدي
قرأت على روحه أيات من الذكر الحكيم..ونثرت الريحان وماء الورد,,
وقبل أن أبتعد طلبت مني أمي أن أسقي منصور من الماء فهو يقطن بجوار جدي,,, ,,
 :sad2: 
رحمك الله ياصديق الطفوله,, 


 
لاأعرف لما هاجمتني ذكراه,,رُبما لأنه قريباً 

ستكتمل ليالي السنه الثانيه عشر على رحيله..

----------


## Princess

رحم الله امواتنا و امواتكم .. غاليتي .. أُخرى...

.

.

.

----------


## Princess

تبا للحزن هنا,,
تبا لتعاستكم,,
فليصمت الجميع..
كفاكم بثا للهموم..
اريد ان المح شيئا من الأمل هنا..
هيهات لي ذلك...
غريب امركم.. بالحزن تتفننون في العبارات

اشششششش..... 


اميره,,, اول الصامتين انتِ
و اول من يستحق هذا الكلام,, انتِ

فتباً لكبريائكِ انتِ ..

----------


## أُخرىْ

أميرهـ...لاأفقدك الله عزيز,,ممتنه لكِ جداً
..

----------


## أُخرىْ

مُتعب أن تعلم أن غيرك يستشعر الفقد في كُل يوم ويترقب الدقائق وما تحمله من أخبار لأنه يخشى الأسوء,,
:|

----------


## دمعة على السطور

بسمة العزيزة ،،،
رحم الله موتانا وموتاكم وتغمدهم بواسع رحمته ،، 

بحق الحسين صلوات الله وسلامه عليه ومصيبته ،،

موفقة دوماً

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> تبا للحزن هنا,,
> 
> تبا لتعاستكم,,
> فليصمت الجميع..
> كفاكم بثا للهموم..
> اريد ان المح شيئا من الأمل هنا..
> هيهات لي ذلك...
> غريب امركم.. بالحزن تتفننون في العبارات 
> اشششششش.....  
> ...



العزيزة أميرة ،، 

لازال للأمل باب في جحر القلوب ،،

نطرقه بأحاسيسنا ،، 

أخية ،، 

شكراً لكلمات أحيت الكثير في دواخلنا ،،

فالأمل كزهرة في القلوب تدوم مادامت الحياة ،،

موفقة ومقضية حوائجكِ بحق الحسين صلوات الله وسلامه عليه وغربته ،،

كوني بخير عزيزتي ،،و بعين الإله ،،

----------


## دمعة على السطور

الروح ،، مُعلقة هناك ،،

تنتظر قدومكم ياآل المُصطفى ،،

علّها تواسي قلوبكم الحسيرة ،،

مأجورين ساداتي ،،

----------


## كبرياء

*............................... أنتظر الغد ....* 
*بصمت قد يقتلني ...* 
*وترقب .. يستنزف مني الكثير ...*

----------


## looovely

*تـــبـــاً لــزمــانــاً رفُـعـت فيـه رايــات الظـالـم..
 واسـكــتـت فـيـه كـلمــات الحـــق,,
 تــبــاً لزمــــانـــاً تَــبِـعـت فــيـه الـنـفـوس أهــوائــهـا
 وقُـتـلـت فـيـه الضـمـائـر 
تــبــاً لــزمــانــاً جُــر فـيـه الـعـدل للقضـاء
 واحُــكـم عـلـيـه بـلأعـدام..
 أحقاً تُريدُون أن أُحُــدثـكـم عن ذالك الـزمـان؟!! 
أمـا أقـول سُـحــقـاً لـذالـك ............و أواصل الكتمان..*

----------


## نُون

لا مِزاجَ لي ..  :noworry: 
صداعٌ مبتورً الأسباب يجتاحني  :sad2: ،،

----------


## أموآج

..~فقد الآحبه غربة
هل سأجد غيركم في هذا العالم..~ :sad2:  :sad2:

----------


## أُخرىْ

تدمع أعيننا أسى على حبيب الزهراء,,

..مأجورين ونسألكم الدعاء,,




دموعه,,
لأأفقدك الله عزيزاً ولا أراك مكروهاً,,بحق محمد وآل محمد,,
مــأجــورهـ,,

----------


## دمعة على السطور

رفقاً أيا حافراً لقبر الغريبِ

إن جئت عاني وللرأس موسداً

رفقاً على الأوداج والرأس الشريفِ

رفقاً بهاتيك الجراح ثم الدماء الشاخبه


مأجورين سادتي مواليّ

----------


## Sweet Magic

اخرى 

لا اعلم  لما  ايقضت كلماتك الرائعه 

شي في نفسي  ..  انتي فقدتي صديق با الموت 

وانا فقدة صديقة  با السفر والهجرة 

كم متعب اعادة الماضي  بذكرياته  المولمه 

دمتي ودام قلمك

----------


## دمعة موالية

ـأي شيء ـأبرد م ـن ـدمـ ع ـات الشكَر ؟

جدُ كـم تـثلــج خدي .. ـكـم أحبهـا

----------


## همس الصمت

توقفت كثيراً في هذه الصفحه
أوقفتني كل هذه الاحزان وكل هذه الالام
جرعتني كأساً من الحزن والالم
لكل ما أصاب كل من مرى من هنا ..
فليت الله يعين قلوبكم ويمسح عليها بالصبر
ويمن عليكم بالعافية ...
تمنياتي للجميع بالخير والتوفيق ..

----------


## همس الصمت

ساعد الله قلبكِ ياسيدتي يازِينب المسبية ..
السلام عليكِ يا أبا عبدالله وعلى الارواح التي حلت بفنائك
عليكم مني سلام الله أبداً مابقيت وبقي الليل والنهار
ولاجعله الله آخر العهد مني لزيارتكم ..

----------


## hope

*شيء من الحزن والضيقهـ يحتوني ـ ـ !!* 
*في هذه اللحظه و كل لحظهـ ـ ـ ،، تكون فيهآ بعيداً عني ـ ـ ،،*
*ولكن هنآك من يصبرني ويوآسيني ،،* *وأرتقب مجيئهـ ـ ـ ،،*
*هو موعد قدومكـ ـ ـ ـ ،،* 
*ولست اعلم اذآ كنت سآبقى لذآك الوقتـ ـ ـ ،، أم سأأودعك قبل أن القآكـ ... ؟!!*

----------


## نُون

و أخيراً ..
هدأ الضجيج الذي يسكنُ رأسي ،،

----------


## نُون

أكرههـُ عندما يهوي على أضلعي ، مستثيراً رحمةَ ما تحويهِ بداخلها ]...

----------


## غبار الملائكه

*ولقد هم بي مذ كنت صغيره

واغتالني يوم كبرت..*

*هو رمح في طعنات قلبي المتيم..*

----------


## غبار الملائكه

_اريد ان اثور..._

_ولكن كما قال ضياء :_

_لاشيء من محيطي يساعد على الثوره سوى رغبتي بذلك._

----------


## غبار الملائكه

_هاقد هوى للسقوط مره اخرى.._
_فما انا فاعله؟؟_
_لاشيء بيدي ان افعله سوى التقاطه كما التقاط الحبه اذ تسقط_ 
_انه يخترق قلبي كما السهم..._

----------


## أموآج

على كثر ماحبيتك

كثر مأكرهك الحين,

----------


## أُخرىْ

sweet
نبتسم وفي عزائمنا فِكرة أن ذاك الفقد,,
لن يُنهي دواخلنا ..
شُكراً لأنكِ قرأتيني,,:)

----------


## أُخرىْ

جـمــيل أن تجـد من يسكنون أعمـاقك,,
هـم ذاتهم من يقرأونك في كُل حين,,
براءة..
لقلبك..عبق من زهور أمسي ويومي,,:)

----------


## Princess

هل أكون عاقلة عندما أكتب فيك وأنا لا أراك ..
ولا أعرفك..
 ولكني أشعر بوجودك..
و أتأمل حبك في كتاباتي 
بِربِك...
 أليس هذا هو الجنون الذي يتحدث عنه العشاق ؟؟!!

----------


## نُون

أخرى ( شكراً جزيلاً لأنكِ ..
في كل مرة ترسمين الإبتسامة على شفاهي رغماً عنها ]..

----------


## نُون

سأُطلي أظافري بألوانِ النسيان ، و من ثُمَ سأباشرُ بـ ...
نهشِ كل ما يذكرني بك ]...

----------


## نُون

أذكر بأنني طلبتُ من أحدهم الإحتفاظَ بإحدى روائعهـ .. في مدونتي ].. :amuse: 
و حتى الآن لم يرد الجواب !!!
 :sad2:

----------


## (زينبية الخطى)

عزيزتي تماسكي فأنا بقربك

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد
وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم،،

لله درٌ مهجة الزهراءِ

أمسى ثلاثاً في رباً وقفارِ

حلت له من تراباً وسادة ً

جسداً زكياً في الصعيد مزارِ

مذ طافت به خيول أمية وغدى

صفاً ومروةً بل وكعبة الزوارِ

لله أوداجاً تشخبت الدما

منها ولله جسمٌ بالفلا عاري

لم يرقبوا فيه مرتضاً وفاطم

هتكوا بقتله حُرمة المُختارِ

والرأس إذ عزلوا وقد ساروا به

بدراً بفوق القنا الخطي مُدارِ

لله جبين الطهر إذ شع نوره

لم يُخفهِ سيل الدماء الجاري

قضى أربعينه بمعزلٍ عن جسمه 

والجسمُ مُشتاقُ لرأسِ أبا الأحرار


حتى التقى اليوم وأبدى عناقاً

ودمع العين على الأوصال ِمدرارِ


مأجورين ،،

----------


## نُون

لأن تنبؤاتي قلما تتحقق ،، 
فتحقق أحدها  :amazed:  .. أمرٌ باعثٌ للضحك !!!  :deh:

----------


## كبرياء

*لسسست أبحث عمآ يُبكيني ...* 
*فبدآخلي قوة أجهـلهآ ...!*

----------


## شوق المحبة

شُكّرَاً* }*


لِمَسَآحَآتِ الآلَمُ الشَآسِعّه’ ،،


الَتِيّ* "* نَقَشّتَهآ* "* بعُنّفً فِيّ دَآخِليَّ ..

----------


## فرح

ياااااالــــــهي ..
ماذا بك ياقلبي ،،اشعر وكأن خالطك بعض القسوه
سألتك ولم تجبني ..هل قسوتي اثرت عليك 
اعتذر لك ياقلبي ،،
اعترف بأني حملتك فوق طاقتك ..
لااريد الغلظه والقسوه تمسك يوما ،،

----------


## نبراس،،،

هي امنية اتمناها مذ عامين فقط  
منذ لاح خيالك بناضري  
عندما اسرت كياني  
وجعلتني اعيش  
بين الناس جسدا بلا روووح 
اتعلم ما هي امنيتي 
امنيتي ان  
تمحى ذكراك من مخيلتي  
لاعيش  
كما باقي اناس 
فهل هذا امراً مستحيل 
نعم هو مستحيييييل

----------


## دمعة موالية

*ـأقسمتُ ـأن ـأحيا ـبِحبكَـ ـنـاسِكـاً* ~

----------


## أموآج

موجات كثيرة تنتابني هذه الآيام 

موجة غضب 

موجة فرح

موجة حزن 

موجة تفاؤل

وتستمر الموجات وتستمر الحياة

----------


## دمعة على السطور

صغيرتي ،،،

سعيدة لأجلك  :)

دعواتي لكِ بالتوفيق داااائماً

----------


## شوق المحبة

سَأكَتَفِيّ بَالَصَمّتَّ ..


فَتِكّرَآرُ آخّطآئِكَ *}* آدّمَنَهُ قَلبيَّ ..


فَقَطّ إحّذَرّ ..


لَرُبَمـآ / بُرّكَآنِيَّ يَتَفَجرّ " قَريّبَـاً " ..

----------


## نُون

سأكون ، لأنني لابد من أن أكون / خرساء الشعور / :
من هنا ..
لن أكترثَ لتراقصِ صور من حولي بسبب صداعي ، و ألم سني الفضيع ].

----------


## دمعة على السطور

براءة ،، لابأس عليكِ عزيزتي،،
الدعاء يحتويكِ ،،





خوف،،

 يقتحم حُجرات قلبي ،،

----------


## دمعة موالية

*مــاذا يظل من الحقيقة حينما تتداخل المأساة فِـي الملهاة ؟؟!*

----------


## دمعة موالية

سأمر مِن هُنا أعزف لـأنا أنوثتي نوتات رهيفة الـألحان مدى الحياة

----------


## نُون

دمعهـ ، ممتنهـ جداً لكِ ].


اعذريني ..يا أمي ..
وعدتكِ بأن أُغمضَ أجفاني حتى بلوغ الراحه و من ثم الشفاء ، و أخلفتْ ]..

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

عودة و عُذرٌ شديد لِمن تأخرتُ في الردِّ عليهِم بسببِ صُداعِ جهازي الشديد

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

مُلكُكِ كُلُّ شيء فأنتِ مصدرُ الإلهامِ هاهُنا .. و حيث أكونُ تكونين هُناك



مُشكِلةٌ لديّ في إضافةِ التقييم  :noworry:

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

تابوتُ الحُبِّ مكانُكِ و أنا الدَّفان

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

صَبَاحِيَ أنتِ

----------


## اسير الهوى

من الآن..

سأطلع على قلمي بالارهابي..!!!!

----------


## اسير الهوى

هويتي اني بلا هوية..!!!

بطاقة خضراء..

لكنها كما قال اخواننا المصريين..

نقعها بالماي واشرب المية..

----------


## اسير الهوى

تعجبت مِن مَن باع وطنه..

لكن..؟؟!!!

(حذفته الرقابة)

----------


## ملكة سبأ

يمر طيفك قدام عيني وأهلي به

----------


## فرح

هنا فقط هي ساحتي المفضله ..
بحر من الحياة غريب ،،،اول مره آراه 
ذهوووول وخفقان صاحب قلبي !
شعوري بالوحشه بعدكم .....؟
الم الفراق ...والاحساس بالوحده ،،
ترعبني كلمة الوداع ...فرح وآهات الزمن

----------


## أُخرىْ

شــعــور جديد أعيشه,,
إنتظار النتيجه,,ومعرفتها ,,!!
سببت لي آرق ..وضيق,,
مكتوب..وعليّ الايمان به,,
يارب عفوك

----------


## همسة ألم

وأستسلم العاشق لحكم معشوقه مهما كان

----------


## نُون

لأنني في كُلِ مرةٍ أُحاولُ فيها .. ملامسةِ سحبِ الشكر ، لـفتحِ عقدها ، و سكبِ سيولها على رأس من أشاءُ عرفاناً و امتناناً ]..
.
.
.
أجدُ نفسي قزمةٌ تتشفى مزيداً من الطول ، لإلتقاطِ سحابةٍ واحدةٍ فقط بأكملها و تقديمها ،

----------


## همسة ألم

آآه أيها البغيض 
ألن أتخلص منك 
متـــى الفرج ؟!

----------


## أُخرىْ

حــمــام الشــوق وصلنــي إلــى أرض المــديــنه
أزور القبة الخـضـراء وتغمرني السكينهـ,,

,,,


لأنـي ســأشــتاق لكم جميعاً
أسئلكم براءة الذمة والدعاء لي 
بتيسير اموري,,
::
غداً في هذه السـاعه,,سترتحل قوافلنا
لزيارة الرسول الأعظم,,


سـأشتـاقكم,,

----------


## نُون

أحتاجُ إلى أن أُزعجَ بنبضِ الجميع ،
.
.
عدا
.
.
نبضكَ ، فأنا بغنى عنهـ ]...

----------


## نُون

أخرى << بسمتي ،
للتو كنتُ أُحادثُ والدتي بشأن السفر ] حقاً .. أحتاجُ الإنطلاقَ في حرمِ الإلهـ ، 
 :amuse: 
لا تنسيني من الدعاء ، في أمان الرب حبيبتي ]..

----------


## أُخرىْ

لاني إحـتاج أن أُولد من جديد...
سعيده لأني
على أرض الطُهر سـأكـون 
أتـمنى أن أعود وروح بسمهـ معي,, :amuse: 
..

وأنـتم من أهل الـدعاء  ..لن أنـســاكِ أبداً
ننتظركِ هُناك ..:)

----------


## طائر أيلول

*قلمي أرجوك قل لأحزاني...........أن تنزاح قليلاً عن أناملي فالتعب ولوهن قد أعياني*

*فجعل الحزن فراشي منهُ احاول النهوض لأستعيد قواي المنهارة*

----------


## looovely

*بسمهـ ننتظر قدوم بالسلامة* 
*ولو القيت على نفسك لقب أُخرى*
*ستظلين في أعيُننا بسمهـ* 
*ونحن..نحتاج لبسمهـ في صرحنا*
*لاتتأخري..وكوني بخير* 
*وابلغي الطاهرة وابيها سلامي* 
*اسألك الدعاء فأنا بإمس الحاجة له*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> *قلمي أرجوك قل لأحزاني...........أن تنزاح قليلاً عن أناملي فالتعب ولوهن قد أعياني*
> 
> 
> 
> *فجعل الحزن فراشي منهُ احاول النهوض لأستعيد قواي المنهارة*





*طـآئر أيلولـ ،،،*
*لـآ تنـ ح ـنيـ أمـآمـ سنـ قلمكـ طـآلبـاً ،،،*
*فقط ،،*
*وجههـ أنتـ كيفمـآ تشـآء ،،،*
*ع ـلى فكرة أشتقنـآ لـ التـ ح ـليقـ ،،،*
*فيـ سمـآء بوح ـكـ الـ خ ـلـآبـ  ،،،*
*لكـ أع ـذبـ التـ ح ـآيـآ ،،،*
*للدموع إح ـسـآسـ ،،،*

----------


## حكاية حب

أأرسمُ إبتسامة !! لعلني أحضى بِماا أُريد

----------


## أموآج

بالرغم أننا نعلم ان من نحبهم ونعزهم 

لن يكونوو لنا ونحن آخر أهتمامتهم 

إلا أننا نحبهم ويزيد غلاهم بالقلب

----------


## أُخرىْ

Looovly
أيـتـها الجميـله..شُكراً لكِ لكُل شي
وثقي..أني وقلبي .. لن ننساكِ من الدعـاء..

----------


## أموآج

قلبي ابى أن يستقر 

قلبي كل يوم وله حال 

رحمـــــــــاك ربي ...

----------


## فرح

ياااارب شعووووري غريب في هذه الحظه 
توقف يااااازمن...
لااريد الوداع ،،لااطيق الوداع 
فكيف بمن هم قلبي وحياتي 
ايامي ستصبح غريبه بدونهم
توقف يازمن...
لااريد ان ادرف الدموع امام من هم نورحياتي...

----------


## (زينبية الخطى)

*آه ياعقلي كم اشتاق اليك*
*سامحيني فقد أطلت المغيب*
* لك تاج نورا  واعتذار يتوج عليك*

----------


## كبرياء

*أول خطوآت الــــــــفشل .....!!!!*
*خــــآئفه ...~*

----------


## كبرياء

*أعـشق المستحيل ..* 
*لذآ سأتمنى أن أصحو من كآبوسي ....!!*

----------


## كبرياء

*أرق ..........~*
*سيلآزمني ليوم غد ...!*
*أتمنى أن لآ يطول أكثر ...!!*
*أحتآج للرآحه ...} النفسيه طبعآ ..~*

----------


## روحانيات

عند شروق شمس الغد

سوف تتتحدد حياتي بأكملها..

رباااه .. ساعدني...

----------


## كبرياء

*علني أن أستمر توآجدي هنآ ...~*
*سأهذي ..* 
*وأبعثر الحروف ...* 
*لذآ ......* 
*سأنسحب الآن ...~* 


*كبريآء ...*
*وكم أتمنى .......!*

----------


## أموآج

صوتها يوترني  
يزعجني  
يقلقني  
لآأحب صوتها المزعج  
اصمتي أنتي .. 
أنتي عديمة ألاحساس .. 
صوتكِ يجلب لي ألارق  
انه صوت  
صوت 
صوت  




دقات الساعة ..

----------


## MOONY

حائرة أنا
أأبعد وأترك  حبي أنا
أم أبقى أتجرع   القسوة   من  قلبه
 ومن حبه  للأنا :sad2:

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

كم أتمنى أن أكونَ قريباً مِنْ أحدٍ روحهُ أقربُ إليّ مِن روحي

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

بُعِثَ منْ في القبرِ

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

قُتِلَ بسيفٍ من الحُبِّ و بِهِ عادَ للحياة /  مُفارقة !!

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

ما زِلتُ أبحثُ عن مكانْ !!

----------


## كبرياء

*أختنق ....!*
*....... بصمت لآ أعلم ...~*
*مآ النهآيه ؟؟!*

----------


## كبرياء

*..................!* 
*وتلكـ خطوآت الشوق تدفعني للـجنون ...* 
*لأتبعثر في النهآيه ...* 
*وتتشتت بقآيآ الركآم ..!*

----------


## كبرياء

*....... من منكم يملكـ قلبآ لآ يشتآق ...!*
*لأشتريه ... !!*

----------


## كبرياء

*أرآني متبعثرهـ ...!*
*أبحث بين الضجيج ...~*
*عن ركآم من ذكريآت مآتت ...!!*

----------


## كبرياء

*سأرحل ....!*
*فقد سئمت ..~*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

عزيزتي بسمة ،،
سعيدة لأجلك،،

هنيئاً لكِ

قلدناك الدعاء والزيارة ..وتروحي وترجعي بالسلامة ،،


أنا على أتم اليقين بإذن الله ستعودين بسمة من جديد 

بحق من أنتِ قاصدة إليه ،،
موفقة دوماً أخية ،،
عين الله ترعاكِ أينما كنتِ،،

----------


## كبرياء

*أرغــــــــــــب في البكآء ....*
*ويقتلني ذآك الصمت ....!*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

كلماتكِ ازاحت ثقلاً عن قلبي ،،

فلتندثر كل مخاوفي ،،

اسأل الله أن يُبقيكِ لي للأبد 
بحق سادة الأرض والسماء ،،

موفقة دوماً

و

----------


## نُون

*لأنكَ كثيراً ما**تُحاولُ الغرق* *،* *و لأنني دوماً* *أُحاولُ إنتشالكَ**،،*
*أحببتُ إخباركَ بأن** ..* *التمثيلية قد بلغت* *الذروة* *،،* 
*إذاً** ..* *لا بد من الإجهارِ بالنهاية ]..*

----------


## نُون

تُزعجني القطط جداً  :sad2: _ أكرهها _ ،

----------


## نُون

أغمضتُ عينايَ حتى الإلتحام ، تسمرتُ بمكاني تُعالجُ قدمايَ فوضى الإنقشاع ، و لا مانعَ من شهقةٍ تعقبها صرخة تُفزعُ من حولي ...
من المؤسفِ أن أُقابلَ أَولَ شخصٍ تنوبُ ملامحَ وجههُ عن السؤال ، لأجيبهُ بكلِ برودٍ قاتل :  :wacko:  إنها قطة ). لأنهُ بلا شك سيودُ قتلي حينها  :toung: 

و من المضحكِ أنني قابلتكَ في حلمي بنفسِ الشعور ،

----------


## نُون

> *....... من منكم يملكـ قلبآ لآ يشتآق ...!*
> 
> 
> *لأشتريه ... !!*



أنا ،   :embarrest: ...


و لكن .. ما الثمن ؟!!  :weird:  ،

----------


## أُخرىْ

دمعه على السطور,,
وأنتم من أهل الدعاء عزيزتي,,
شُكراً لكِ ...دائماً

----------


## دمعة موالية

أنا


لو أشــاء ..


أفــنى ..

----------


## دمعة موالية

*هــي و الله غصة الارتقاء

لا تحزن .. فلربما حديثا للأرواح فقط هكذا الله يشــاء

حدّثيني فــأنـــاك تنصت كل خفق للـــولاء

أسمعك و الشوق يخشــع .. يسجد .. يركع يــا ................*

----------


## نُون

تسعةَ عشرَ عام ، / كفيلة / .. بإطلاعي على تجاويف الصور المبروزة ].

----------


## أُخرىْ

براءة..
أنـا هي..لو وجدتِ الشُكر,,,نابع من موضوعـي,,
أعلم أني بخيلهـ,,ولكني أحتاج دوماً,,أن أشكر
أُناس قبلك لأصل لك,,
,,

----------


## أُخرىْ

لاأرغب..في الإنتهاء منكم,,
لأني أشـتاقكم من الآن,,

..

----------


## نُون

> براءة..
> أنـا هي..لو وجدتِ الشُكر,,,نابع من موضوعـي,,
> أعلم أني بخيلهـ,,ولكني أحتاج دوماً,,أن أشكر
> أُناس قبلك لأصل لك,,
> ,,



اعذريني حبيبتي ، أخطئتُ التنبؤ لهذهِ المرة << ما أكثرَ تنبؤاتي المملة  :sad2:  ،
مازجتُ بين اسلوبكِ و اسلوبِ احدهم ، فظننتُ التقييم لهـ بسبب خفاء الألقاب 
<< لا تُخبري أحد لئلا أُتهمَ بالتخريف  :amuse:  ]

بالطبعِ ..
سنشتاقكِ أكثر ،  :embarrest:  ).

----------


## Princess

> تُزعجني القطط جداً _ أكرهها _ ،



 :amuse:  عجبت سر مقت حواء للقطط
مع انها في نظر الكثير من ((آدم)) تلك القطه المدللـه الشقيه العابثه ,, اللطيفه البريئه 
والتي لا تتوانى حين اهانتها عن تكشير انيابها والنكران .. قويه فعلا..!!

 :rolleyes:  
كم اعشق القطط واتمنى اقتناء واحده..
ولكن .. كيف لي ذلك وانا حواء الوحيده في محيطي الصغير من لا تخافهن !! :toung:

----------


## Princess

تبا للبؤس وللملل الذي يحتويني..
امي...يامن اخطأت وابقى مخطأه في حقها..
اعذريني.. !!

----------


## نُون

اممم ..
 :noworry: 
كم مِن مرةٍ ألتقطتكَ ، ساقطاً سهواً منكَ في رُبى قلبي ..
كُفَ عن السقوط (  :ranting: )

----------


## نُون

أكرهُ ،
أكرهُ ،
أكرهُ ..  :sad2: 
سئمتُ الكره ،


لكن ..
لأجلكَ أنتَ _ فقط _ سأعتكفُ راهبةً في محاريبهـ .  :noworry:

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

سحائبُ الحُبِّ مرتْ بي مُحلقةً .. نحو السماءِ تُناغي همسَ وِجداني 
تقسو عليّ بِبعضٍ من معاجمها .. و في الأُخرى تحِنُّ كنورسٍ حاني 
رباهُ ما لي و النِساءُ و شِرعةٌ .. حكمتْ بسفكِ دمٍ قد صاغَ ألحاني 
في مدحِها كلِمٌ ينسابُ رقراقاً ..كالدمعِ ينسكِبُ مِنْ نوَحِ أشـجاني 
كانتْ هيَ المغزى في نظمِ أبياتي .. و اللوحةُ المُثلى مِن كُنهِ ألواني 
معذرةً .. مجردُ تصريح

----------


## نُون

( أنثى لا تشبهها أنثى ،،
<< لمجرد تذكيرهـ فقط !!

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

كما يُلقبونهُ

special one

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

لا أُذنٌ سمِعتْ و لا عينٌ رأت , كما الجنةُ أنتِ !!

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

أعلمُ أنكِ تستحقينَ ذلك .. بل و أكثر
هيَ لكِ شِئتِ أمْ أبيتِ  :amuse: 

good luck

----------


## نُون

غريب !!
هل مسَكَ بعضُ الجنون ؟!

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

فيما رويَ عنْ أحدِهِم

" قالوا جُنِنتَ فقلتُ الحُبَّ جنني 
و هل رأيتمُ مُحِبّاً غيرَ مجنونِ
إنْ كانَ قد جُنَّ من يشدو بـ ـ مُغرِمهِ ـ
فجنَةُ العِشقِ مشفىً للمجانينِ "

----------


## نُون

سأخرسُ قليلاً و ربما طويلاً  ، حتى ألتهمَ المفاجأة ..  :wacko:

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

أُمي و أنتِ بجانبِ الحُسين أسألُكِ الدعاءَ أن لا ..

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

يومانِ قبلَ العودةِ للأردنِ مُجدداً  :noworry:

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*،،، {*

*تستهوينيـ بـ ع ـنفـ ،،،*
*مثلـ تلكـ الـأج ـوآء ،،،*

 :cool:

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

time out

----------


## نُون

بغيضٌ أن يلتمسَ احدهم حسناتي ، تاركاً سيئاتي تغفو على أرصفةِ الشوارع ، 
كي ما تحاولُ الأضواءُ إلتهامها على وقعِ خُطى الخفافيش << لعلَ الوقعُ الخافت يبعثُ على إبتلاعها بتلذذ . 

لستُ كما يهوى  :sad2:  .

----------


## فرح

لقد حان وقت الفراق ،،بيني وبينكم ..
رغما مني تنسكب الدموع ،،
كأني اهدي بكلمات ليست مفهومه
لقد اصبحت الحياة بالنسبة لي 
يلونها الاسود الكاتم ولامعنى لها 
بدونكم احبتي...فرح وآهات الزمن

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*،،،{* 

*تُـرى مـآ هيـ الـ ح ـقيقة ،،،*
*التيـ تـ غ ـلفتـ ح ـزنكـ ؟!*

----------


## نُون

عزفٌ مُفاجئ يكسو معالمي ، يُشكل من ملامحي ألوانَ الإندهاش ، يُبعثرُ أفكاري .. 
كم أُحاولَ بحضرتهِ الإختفاء ، لأنني حقاً _ عجزتُ عن الرقصِ على أنغامهـ _  :sad2:

----------


## نُون

<<< أعلمُ أنني أُعاني من حمى الهذيان ، لا أُحتاجُ إلى وعودي بالخرس،

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

كأوتار الجيتار قلبُكِ أعزِفهُ بِكُلِّ نشوة !!

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

كمْ هيَ جميلةٌ الصداقة

----------


## نُون

كانتْ ..
و ما زالتْ ..
تنشدُ الفضيلة ،،
تتسرُ خلف أعمدةِ النار ..
لئلا تُثيرُ الفتنة ].

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*،،،، {*
*أ يـ ع ـقلـ ؟!!!*
*هنـآكـ منـ يستطيـ ع قرآئتيـ !!*
*و لنـ يكونـ أح ـد ـاً غ ـيركـِ ،،،**بـرآءة ،،،*
*شكرـاً ج ـزيلـاً لكـِ ،،*

----------


## نُون

> *،،،، {*
> 
> *أ يـ ع ـقلـ ؟!!!*
> *هنـآكـ منـ يستطيـ ع قرآئتيـ !!* 
> *و لنـ يكونـ أح ـد ـاً غ ـيركـِ ،،،**بـرآءة ،،،*
> 
> *شكرـاً ج ـزيلـاً لكـِ ،،*



لا تُكثري من الشكر ،
ما قرأتكِ إلا لأريحكِ .. و أُريح كُل من استطعتُ حولي ].
 :amuse:  ، كوني بخير حبيبتي .

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> لا تُكثري من الشكر ،
> 
> ما قرأتكِ إلا لأريحكِ .. و أُريح كُل من استطعتُ حولي ].
> 
>  ، كوني بخير حبيبتي .




 
*يلزمنيـ الشكر ،،،*
*يتلوهـ الشكر و الشكر و الشكر،،،*
*ع ـلنيـ آفيـ شيئـاً منـ ح ـقكـِ ع ـليـّ ،.*
*سـ أح ـآولـ ج ـآهدةٌ ،.*
*قتلـ مـآ أستوطنـ أح ـشـآئيـ ،.*
* لـ أج ـلكـِ فقط ،.* 
**

----------


## نُون

كعقدِ من الياسمين ، سورتهـُ حولَ عنقي .. آملةً أن يَقرأني كما أشاءُ أنا ، لا كما يشاءُ هو .

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*،،، {* 
*هنـآكـ ،،،*
*مـآ يـ ج ـبرنيـ ع ـلى الـأنـ ح ـنـآء ،.*
*أمليـ ،،،*
*أنـ لـآ أستشـ ع ـر الندمـ ،.*
*يومـاً مـآ ،.*

----------


## كبرياء

> أنا ، ...
> 
> 
> و لكن .. ما الثمن ؟!!  ،



*سـأدفع روحي إن شئتٍ ..........!*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*،،،، {*

*يطربنيـ ح ـرفـ أح ـدهمـ هنـآ ،.*
 :cool:

----------


## دمعة على السطور

افتقدك ،،

ياجهازي  :sad2: 

فمتى تعود لأوطاني :(

----------


## فرح

متى تخمد هذه النار التي في صدري!
رحــــــــــماك يالهي..
اريد البكاء ...لااكثر ...اريد الابتعاد عن البشر
لكن مالسبب!؟
في هذه الحظه اشعر بالوحشه والضيق..

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*شوق ومأسي* 
*الم وتعب* 
*لا اعلم سر هذه الاجواء ولكن* 

*متى سترتاح ياقلبي النابض* 

*هل ما زلت تعشق* 

*ألم تيأس من ذاك المرض* 

*ربي فلتساعدني كي ارتاح* 

*فلم يبقي لي غيرك* 

*
*

----------


## نبراس،،،

المؤمنوون كلجسد الواحد

اذا تداعى جزء

تداعت له سائر الاعضاء

اقسم انني اتألم لألمكم 

رحماك ربي

----------


## Princess

ناس تفكر همهم..يسعدونك 
وناس تفكر كيف تقدر..تبكيك 
لا تشتري من حاولو..يخسرونك 
ولا تخسر اللي فكر بيوم..يشريك 
مافي اجمل من صديق..يصونك 
ولا فيه اقسى من قريب..يعاديك 
اكبر قهر لا صار ناس..يبونك 
وانت تبيهم بس حظك..لعب فيك !!!!

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> متى تخمد هذه النار التي في صدري!
> 
> رحــــــــــماك يالهي..
> اريد البكاء ...لااكثر ...اريد الابتعاد عن البشر
> لكن مالسبب!؟
> 
> في هذه الحظه اشعر بالوحشه والضيق..



حبيبتي،،


ستنطوي الأيام سريعاً ،،


ليعدن لديارك ،،

لاتخشى عليهم ،،

فالله حافظهم إن شاء الله ،،

وهم في ضمانة سيد البشر ،،

هوني على نفسك ،،


دعواتي لكِ

----------


## نُون

> *سـأدفع روحي إن شئتٍ ..........!*




 :embarrest:  ..
دعي روحكِ بين جنبيكِ ، تقتاتُ الأمل .. بدلَ الألم ،
كوني بخير لأجلِ من يهمهم أمركِ ].

----------


## كبرياء

*..............!*
*ليتني أستطع التعبير بوضوح أكثر ...~*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

حتماً سأبكي وكالعادة ..
بصمت قاتل..~

----------


## دمعة على السطور

لستُ عالمةً للنفس ،،

ولاأدعي بأني افقه الكثير في ذلك العالم الفسيح ،،


ولكن مارأيته ،، ادرجه تحت مُسمى الضيق النفسي ،، أو لعلهُ......... الاكتآآآب




دعائي لايزال في امتداد

----------


## أموآج

لن أكون أبنت أمي وأبي 
إن لم أسمي أبني بأسمك 
ياأباالفضل

----------


## دمعة على السطور

أيا كل الحنان ،،

أبقاكم الله وحفظكم لنا دوماً ،،




لازلتُ مُقصرة ،، وسأبقى كذلك ،،

----------


## المستحييل

احتاج الى هدوء احضانك الى امانك الى الضياع بعيدا بعيدا عني اليك..

----------


## كبرياء

*أُقسم أن بدآخلي مآ يود أن ينفجر ...!*
*لكنني أطوقه بأنينٍ من ألم ..~*

----------


## كبرياء

*أظنني أضعت شيئـآ ...!*
*بين روحهم التي صعدت ...~*

----------


## كبرياء

*لآزلت أبحث عن طموحي ..~*
*في زمن المستحيل ......!*

----------


## نُون

> *أُقسم أن بدآخلي مآ يود أن ينفجر ...!*
> 
> 
> *لكنني أطوقه بأنينٍ من ألم ..~*



فجريهـ .. بعثريهـِ بوجوه البلهاء ،،
 الذين استطاورا حولكِ فاغرين أفواههم ينتظرونَ منكِ إشباعهم بمزيدٍ من اليقين أنكِ لا تزالينَ قويهـ ،

----------


## كبرياء

*ليـتني أستطع .........*
*لكنني أجد في  صمتي قوة ...!!*

----------


## نُون

كبرياء ..
وجدتكِ فتيقنتكِ .. شامخة لا تزالين ]

كوني بخير لأجلي  :amuse:  ،

----------


## كبرياء

*:> لآزلت بخير صدقيني ..!*
*لكنني أحآول لملمة بعثرتي ..~*
*مجنونة ...... تبحث عمن يسكبهآ من الألم ... للأمل ..!*

*~ أشكر توآجدك بالقرب من حرفي ....!*

----------


## آهات حنونه

قال الوداع وقلت هاذا مكاني
 أما الى قلبي رجع والا..

خلاص تعبت من الذكريات الي رجعتني ليها
شمعة الوادي ...آآآه

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

ما أحلاها قهوةَ الصباح  :amuse: 
.
.
أُسعِدتُم صباحاً

----------


## نُون

صباحُ الخير ،

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

حيارى لا ندري إلى أينَ المصير !!

----------


## نُون

يُنبئني حدسي بأنني سأُتوفى قبلهـ .. / الحمدللهـ /

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

تفاسيرٌ ليسَ لِكُنهِها تفسير

----------


## نُون

سئمتُ نِظامَ البانر الممل ، سئمتُ سجلي الأكاديمي ..
حتى متى سيبقى شبحُ تلكَ العجوز يطاردنا بلا دليل  :sad2:  ،

اسمعيني يا.... ،،
سئمتكِ حتى أنتِ  :evil:  ،

----------


## نُون

مُختنقهـ ..

----------


## نُون

جداً ..

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

مُتنفسٌ بحِجمِ السماءِ لكِ مني

فهل تقبليه !!

----------


## نُون

اللعنة ..
ظننتُني كفيفةُ الشعور !!!

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

ثمانيةَ عشر ساعةً بإنتظاري بِداءً من الأحدِ القادم

فقط في 

j.u.s.t

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

خلفَ سِتارِ الراهِبات تختبئ !!

----------


## نُون

> شــعــور جديد أعيشه,,
> إنتظار النتيجه,,ومعرفتها ,,!!
> سببت لي آرق ..وضيق,,
> مكتوب..وعليّ الايمان به,,
> يارب عفوك



أُخرى . أَقرئيني هنا معكِ ،
و أيضاً ..
لتكن ضلالكِ مُخيمة .. أشعرُ بأنَ احدهم يتعقبُ خطايَ ]

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

هدؤٌ يُخيِّمُ في معبدِ العُشّاق

----------


## نُون

أُريدُ لو أَشقى ، لو أَثور .. لكن د.شحته أَصابَ قوايَ بالخوار ،،،

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

:huh: 
غريب !!

----------


## نُون

يا الهي .. 
احدهم يُحاولُ إثارة غضبي !! لكنني رُغمَ الجميع _ مُتماسكة _  :noworry:

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

على بياضِ النياتِ كُنّا ليس إلا  :noworry:

----------


## نُون

سأُطَلِقُ ماتبقى بي من شؤون الإختناق ، 
/ مُحاولة / ..

----------


## نُون

....

( لا زلتُ أملكُ حيزاً من فراغ ) سأُباشر الحبكَ المجنون  ..

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

جاءتني مُكالمةٌ للتو أنّ والدَ أعزِّ الأصدقاء إنتقل إلى رحمةِ الله قبل قليل  :sad2: 
ذاهبٌ للأحساء حيثُ هو .. نسألكُم الدُعاء  :sad2:

----------


## نُون

أمِن أحسائِنا ؟!! ، ستركَ يارب ،

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*كنت أتمنى أن أنجح.. وفكرت أن أنجح .. وقررت أن أنجح..*
*وأجهدت جسمي وعقلي وطاقتي كي أنجح..*
*ولكني..*
*فشلت ولم أنجح..*

*انكسرت من الفشل*
*وشوف عيني*
*شوف عيني*
*شوف عيني*
*وانت تدري بانكساري..*

----------


## كبرياء

> *كنت أتمنى أن أنجح.. وفكرت أن أنجح .. وقررت أن أنجح..*
> 
> *وأجهدت جسمي وعقلي وطاقتي كي أنجح..*
> *ولكني..*
> *فشلت ولم أنجح..* 
> *انكسرت من الفشل*
> *وشوف عيني*
> *شوف عيني*
> *شوف عيني*
> ...



 
*كلنـآ نسعى ..!*
*ونتـألم ...*
*وتقتلنـآ زمرة أنتظآر مآسعينآ من أجله بالفشل ...~* 
*ليس جديدآ على مسآمعنآ أن مآكل مآ نتمنآه ندركهـ ....*
*لآتيأسي .....* 
*فجمعينآ يكآبد الفشل حينآ رغم سعيه ...!*
*جربي مرة أخرى ...* 
*ودعي ذلك الأنكسآر جآنبآ ...* 
*فلن يزيد الأمر إلآ يأسـآ ..~*
*دعوآتي لكـٍ* 
*كبريآء ...~*

----------


## كبرياء

*سـأنتزع الألم .......!*
*ولكن كيف ؟!*

----------


## روحانيات

كل ما في داخلي رووووح ممزقه وحلم تااائهة.....


فمتى أعثر على حلمي التائهة..؟؟؟

----------


## أُخرىْ

غريب تواجدي,,
ولكني إستعنت بشقيقتي,,
وبوصلة الكونكت الخاصه بها..
لأخبركم أنني,,وصلت للآراضي الطاهره,,
...


سعيده,,لأني معكم,,
حتى وان غبت

----------


## المستحييل

_يصعب التواجد في ساحة الغراباء رغماً ورغماً عنك .._
_ كما يصعب السعور بالوحده والتالم بعيدا بعيدا عن مساحات الامان..._
_ والاصعب من ذا وذاك  ان لاتجد لنفسك مساحه امنه في قلب من احببت.._
_ المستحيل.._

----------


## شوق المحبة

أَشْتَآقُ لِشَذَّى } اليَآسَمِنْ .. 

لِعَبّقُ تَوْآجّدَنَآ سَوِيّةً .. 

لِشَقَآوُتَنّآ / لِبَرَآءةْ لِقَآئَآتَنّآ ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

آنّتُم {


يَآمَنّ كُنّتُم تُطَوُقٌوّنَ عَآلَمِيَ ..


وَ تَشّغِلوُنَ آوّقَآتِيَّ ..


كُونُوآ بّخَيْرً مِنّ " آجّلِيَّ " ..

----------


## فرح

دمـــــــــوووع حبيبتي 
تسلمي لي يااااقلبي .بجد يعلم الله مافي قلبي 
اتمنى لهم السلامه 
.............
الليله واثناء قراتي لدعاء كميل..
وفي جانب من تلك الزاويه ،،
تختبئين وتسمعيني خلسه 
اشعر بوجودكِ ،،لكني ادعك واطلب من ربي 
ان يحفظك وينور الله قلبك ويجعلك من الصالحين 
واراك تقلديني بفتح الكتاب والقراءه ،،
لكني ياصغيرتي الليله افتقدتك ،،ورايت مكانك خالي 
ترقرقت الدموع في عيني ..فرح وآهات الزمن

----------


## شوق المحبة

آشّعُرُ بالَضَّيَآعْ } حِينَمّآ آبْحَثُ عَنكَ وَ لآ آجْدُكَ !!

----------


## شوق المحبة

أُمّيَ لَكَمّ آشْتَآقُ لِدِفّئَ { صَوّتِكِ .. 

آطَلتِ الغِيَآبُ !! 

" آرجُوُكِ " عُوٌدِي سَريّعَاً .. 

تَمَنَّيتُ وجُودَكِ هُنَآ / لِتُشَآرِكِيّنآ البَسْمَهّ .. 

لِتَشّهَدِيّ تَحّقِيقُ إحّدَىَ آمَآنِيكِ .. 

لِتُهَنّئِيْ صَغِيرَتُكِ بنَجَآحِهآ .. 

لِأبْدَأ صَبَآحِي بإبرَةّ الأنّسُولَينَ خَآصَتُكِ .. 

هُنَآكَ الكَثِيرُ لِأحّكِيهُ لَكِ .. 

إلَلهِيَّ رَجَوْتُكَ } إحّفَظْهَآ وَمَنّ مَعّهآ ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

حبيبتي شوووق،،،

قبل كل شيئ أود أن أبث سعادتي هنا :) 

لكون قلمكِ قد انطلق وعلا بشموخه ،،


صديقتي ،،


أنا مثلكِ انتظر ،،، وأشتاق لعودة ملاذكم قريباً بإذن الله تعالى ،،

حفظها الله بحق من هي قاصدة لها ،،



قلبي معكِ دوماً ،،

----------


## دمعة على السطور

بسمة ،، 
هنيئاً لكِ عزيزتي،،، 
تشتاق لكِ الأقلام وأوراقها ،، 
ونشتاق لجميل ماتقدمي،، 
عين الله ترعاكِ أينما كنتِ،، 

********* 
اممممم لكِ ذلك ،،،

----------


## Princess

قلبي
يحكني !!


ياساتر..!!

----------


## غبار الملائكه

*شوكه بداخلي تنزع مني اظفاري ومع انتزاعها*

*ينتزع الحزن ..((يالي من طفله))..*

----------


## غبار الملائكه

*روح بداخل روح انا*


*أرقب في التخلص منه ((باما)) من يخيفني دوما... بشجاعه..*

----------


## فرح

حالات من الجنون تنتابني ،،،
حتى افكاري مشتته ،،،
دموعي تتساقط رغما عني 
ممتزجه بهذه الدموع
بين دمعة فرح ودمعة الفراق!

----------


## مرسال الغــلا

حفظك الرحمن ياحبيبة قلبي

----------


## شمعة الوادي

كم يبقى بقايا عطرك ياأمي موجود داخل أرجاء الغرفة
لا أحد يذهب هناك غيري
ويصلي في مصلاتك ويسبح بمصباحك
أمي كم أشتقت لتسبيحك وصلاتك في الغرفة
وكم أشتقت لقراءة لك الدعاء
وكم أشتقت لكلماتك المصحوبة بالدعاء لنا 
أيام تغيبي عنا كأنها سنين 
أنتي شمعتي التي لاأستغني عنها أبد
أرجو أن تكوني في تمام الصحة والعافية
وأن تدعي لينا بالخير والتوفيق
وترجعي لنا سالمة

----------


## كبرياء

*سأعبث بمجريآت تفكيري .....!*
*وسألملم الزوآيآ المبعثره .....~*

----------


## نُون

جميعهم ابتعدوا ..
فضلوا الرحيلَ على البقاء ، و تركوني بفضاء الحزنِ أمرحُ لوحدي ||~

----------


## دمعة على السطور

سيدتي ،،


لم أنسى عزيزكِ الحسين !!

فلاتنسيني

----------


## نبراس،،،

لا اشعر انني افكر  
ولا اشعر ان لي قلب ينبض 
ولا اشعر بأنني كباقي الناس  
فأنا لا اعييش بأحساس  
كنت اعتقد انني انسان  
ولكن ؟؟؟ 
اعذرييني يانفسي 
لانني لا اضن انك موجووده  
فنفسي محطمه

----------


## كبرياء

*أعـشق مـسآحـآت جنوني ...*
*وألوذ من فرآغ الألم , لأحتضن مرآرة الأنكسـآر ....!*

----------


## نُون

|| افتقدُ ذاتي جداً ||

----------


## نُون

||  رغمَ إشتعالي ،، 
إلا أنني أضعتُ ثورتي ||

----------


## دمعة على السطور

أُدخلت الروح غرفةً للانعاش ،، 
فهي ،،، لاتزال في غيبوبة من الاشتياق ،، 

فمتى تستفيق !!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

,,,,,بقي ثلاث محاولات للوصول الى الهدف
أتمنى من العلي القدير التوفيق

----------


## Sweet Magic

اه اه اه 

متعبة وحزينة 

..

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

الحُزنُ الأسودَ خيّم على تِلكَ العائلة برحيلِ فقيدها الغالي

عرفتُ منذُ صِغرِ سنِي فقد كانً صديقاً مُقرباً جداً لوالدي بمثابة الأخ

أفجعني خبرُ رحيلِه 
كُنتُ أخوضُ مناوشاتٍ في هذهِ الصفحة لإثارةِ أحدِهِم كي يُخرجَ ما في داخلِه , فقد أكونُ متنفساً لهُ ربما ..
و في لحظة
تغيّرت الأمور .. لم أصدِّق الخبر
ذهبتُ فوراً مع والدي هُناك و قد كان في حالةِ الفاقدِ لِجُزءٍ مِنه
رأيتُه على المُغتسل
قبّلتُ جبينه
و أنا غيرُ مصدقٍ أن ذاكَ الرُجل الخلوق قد رحل
نزلتُ لِقبرِه 
لداخلِ تِلكَ الحُفرة اللتي ستكونُ دارَ مُستقرّنا
تغّيرت الدُنيا
تغيّرَ كُل شيء

آهٍ فقد أيتمتَ كُلّ من عرفكَ برحيلك
رحِمكَ اللهُ و جعلَ الجنةً مثواك

الفاتحة

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

خجِلٌ جداً

فقد عدتُ للأردن و لم أحضر بقيةَ مجالِس عزاءِك

 :sad2:

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> اه اه اه 
> 
> متعبة وحزينة 
> 
> ..



*هوني عليكِ حبيبتي ،.* 
*أنا هنا معكِ ،.*
*إن شئتِ أرمي بثقل ما يؤرقكِ على كاهلي ،.*
*و أبتسمي ،.*
*لـ أجلي ،.*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> الحُزنُ الأسودَ خيّم على تِلكَ العائلة برحيلِ فقيدها الغالي
> 
> 
> عرفتُ منذُ صِغرِ سنِي فقد كانً صديقاً مُقرباً جداً لوالدي بمثابة الأخ
> 
> أفجعني خبرُ رحيلِه 
> كُنتُ أخوضُ مناوشاتٍ في هذهِ الصفحة لإثارةِ أحدِهِم كي يُخرجَ ما في داخلِه , فقد أكونُ متنفساً لهُ ربما ..
> و في لحظة
> تغيّرت الأمور .. لم أصدِّق الخبر
> ...






*Dr* 
*تغمد الله فقيدكم بـ واسع رحمته ،.*
*و إلى جوار محمد وآل محمد إن شاء الله ،.*
*مسح الله على قلوبكم بـ الصبر و السلوان ،.*
*مأجورين إن شاء الله ،.*

----------


## نُون

> خجِلٌ جداً
> 
> فقد عدتُ للأردن و لم أحضر بقيةَ مجالِس عزاءِك



الظروف ، أقوى منا ..
عودةٌ ميمونهـ ..

----------


## كبرياء

*...............................~*
*لس بدآخلي سوى الفرآآآغ ..........!*

----------


## نُون

أكرهُ تسربلَ الحزن حولهـ ، كعنكبوتٍ وِهنة تحاولُ فرضَ كبريائِها عليهـ ،

----------


## نُون

ملل 
 :noworry:  
 :evil:  
 :sad2:

----------


## فرح

دكتور مهدي ...رحم الله فقيدكم بواسع رحمته 
وادخله الجنه مع نبيه واهل بيته ،،والهمكم الصبر والسلوان ..
رحم الله المؤمنين والمؤمنات..
..................
اخترت الابتعاد بارادتي ،،،ليس عنك فقط 
ولكن سيكون ابتعادي عن عالمي الكبير ،،،
وبالتحديد عمن احبهم ويملكون قلبي ،،
حتى لايرون الانكسار واثر الدموع في عيني ،،،
لااريد ان ابكي سأظل صامده وقويه ،،وابحر وحدي في دنيا الالم ولآهااااات,,
حتى بدات نبضات قلبي في هبوط،،،متكررر
انا هنا ،،اكتب بقلمي ام بدموع عيني ،،ام بدم قلبي المجروح،،
آآآآآه اشعر بالنار تحرق قلبي ،،وتدمره كيفما شئت انت ..ابتعد عني 
رسالتك وصلتني ...فحطمت مابقى لي من امل ..
اسأل قلبي،،
اين ذاك الحب ..واين ذاك السكن الامن .ووووووو...كله تحول الى سراب 
قتلت الفرحه في قلبي قبل ان تكتمل ...
وللاسف حبك في قلبي اريد ان اقتلعه من جذووره اقسم لك ...
يوجد باقي حزن في قلبي ليس باستطاعتي البوح به 
واتمنى ان يخرج حتى ارتاح ....
وها انا ذا اتمنى لو افقد وعــــــــــي ...فـــــــرح وآهات الزمن

----------


## أُخرىْ

لـسـنـا بـشـئ,,

----------


## نُون

> لـسـنـا بـشـئ,,



تواجدكِ أجبرني على الإبتسام |||
 :amuse:

----------


## نُون

صعقتني عقاربُ الساعة ، على أعمدةِ الملل ...

----------


## نُون

تيهـٌ يُتقنهـُ الشارع الممتد نحو المجهول ، الأعمدة تكادُ تبتلعُ أضوائها هلعاً ، المباني تكتظُ من جراءِ الأنفس الثائرة بداخلها ...
و وحدها هي بزاويةِ الرصيف ، تستجدي الهدوء ، تدفنُ رأسها بين ركبتيها الهزيلتين ،
لعل و عسى يكون بين الأنسجةِ الملتفةِ بها لحظةُ صمت .. تمنحها بضعاً من ذكريات الماضي !!!

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*،،،{* 
*بـ الـأمس كنآ ،.*
*و اليوم صرنآ ،.*
*و يآ لـ غرآبة مآ صرنآ إليهـ ،.* 
*رُحمآك يآ اللهـ ،.*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

لم أُعاشر قلباً ،،،كطُهر قلبك ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

أنا هي من تنتظر وليس أنتِ ،،

ويبدو أن انتظاري سيطول ،،

----------


## أمل الظهور

*كم كسر قلبي أن ارى إنكسار اغصانها وذبول اوراقها امامي ..*


*ربي غير سوء حالها إلى افضل حال ..*

----------


## همس الصمت

سأبتسم رغم الالم ..

----------


## همس الصمت

ستنرسم أبتسامتي على شفتي 
رغم الالم ورغم قسوة هذا الزمن ..
ساظل مبتسمه رغماً عن كل شي ..

----------


## غرام أحباب

سأشد رحاالي 
لديااار النبي العدنااني..
أسألكم براءة الذمه

----------


## نُون

غرووومهـ ..
سأشتاقكِ ،جداً ]

----------


## أُخرىْ

تذبل الأحلام..وتخبو..ولكنني هُنا
لأعــود..

سعيده لأني بقرب القبة الخضراء

----------


## فرح

تسئلني هل سيجيء لكِ يوم وتنسي حبي ،،
تريد الاجابه !
نــــعـــم ،،
اذا تعديت معي الحدووود ،،
عزة نفسي فوق الحب وكرامتي اهم مااملك ..

----------


## نبراس،،،

هم عميييق 

يعتصر قلبي 

ولا علم لي بأسبابه

----------


## غبار الملائكه

الساعه
متى ترجع للوراء كي اراه
ربما اشتقت للنظر اليه..
ليت هناك اختراع لعوده العقارب الى الخلف عشرا.

----------


## فرح

لقد ضاقت بي الدنيا،،
مابي جمعت لي وساده من الالام 
حاولت ابعادها عني ،،او استبدالها بأخرى 
لكن كلما استبدلتها ،،تكون لي اشد قسوه من ماسبقها
وحمدت ربي بأني وهبني لحافا مليئ بالايمان والمغفره والصبر 
رحماك يـــــــاااااالهي ...فــــــرح وآهات الزمن

----------


## التوبي

*الكل يشكو من همومه* 
*الـزمن هـذه أعلومه* 
*لو نتابع ما أكلنا* 
*الدهر كله نصومه*

----------


## نُون

ما انفكَ يُراقبها مراقبةَ الأم لوليدها خوفاً عليهِ من الضياع ، يكادُ يلتهمها ظنوناً ، في حين أنهـُ يُمارسُ رشقها بسهامِ الطهر في الآنِ ذاته  ..
.
.
.

إنهـُ هو وحدهـُ القادرُ على سبيِها من حاضرها ، وحدهـُ | ماضيها الثائرُ بجوفها | ..

----------


## نُون

يُطوقها بحبالِ البراءة ، يتشهى عصرها بي جناحيهـ ، ليعود بها نحو .. | الطهر | كما شاءتهـُ حُلماً ، و كما شاءها | وليدةً | .

----------


## دمعة على السطور

لازلتُ افتقد جهازي وارتقب وصوله ،،  :(

----------


## نُون

مُتسكعةٌ بين الزوايا .. تئنُ بصمود ، تُحاولُ إثارتي .. تتشاكسُ مع ظلها ، تهواني لا تزال .. رغم أنني سئمتُ مداخلاتها اللامتناهية  ،
مالي و لها ، متشبثةٌ بأذيالِ ثوبي ترجوني العودة (جنيةُ الصباح ،

----------


## كبرياء

*..~ لن أبكي ........!*
*ولن أتنآزل ..~*

----------


## نُون

حتى السبات ...يهجرني ،

----------


## سر الوجود

ثلاث ايام وانا اقرأ احاسيسكم ومشاعركم

ثلاث ليال ارتشف من عذب اقلامكم

التهمت حروفكم حرفاً حرفاً

استلذت بعطمهم 

حلوة كحلاوة صباحي كل يوم

مرة كمراره قهوتي

أحببتكم بصدق ,,

----------


## النظره البريئه

ياريت تحسي اني بكلامك هذا تجرحي قلبي
وتخلي الدمع ينزل على خذي
وينكسر خاطري

----------


## دمعة على السطور

في ليلةٍ غُيّب فيها سيد الخلق ،،ونبيهم ،،

تحت الثرى ،،

وجهتُ قلبي ،، إلى بابٍ لكِ يافاطمة ،،

وعظمتُ لكِ الأجر ،،


فاقبليني ياسيدتي ،،



فقد واسوكِ باللطم والعصر قومٌ أبيكِ ،،

وسلّوكِ بغصب حقكِ ،،ومنعكِ من بكاءكِ ،،

فاقبلي تسليتي ،، وجُل رثائي ،،

----------


## أُخرىْ

تجهيزي للسفر غداً..أبعدني اليوم عن زيارة البقيع,,
رُبما كانت خيره لي كي لأأرى..صور الظلم في بلدي,,
بلد الحرمين !!!!!!!!!

دعواتكم لنا نحن زوار النبي,,
ومــأجـورين

----------


## فرح

اصد لدار وتهمل دمعة اعيوني 
وقومك يبويه من البكى عليك امعوني 
وماقصروا بين الباب والحائط اعصروني 
وسقطوا مني المحسن وكسروامني الضلعين 
سيدتي يازهــــــــراء ..مــــــــأجوره 
مولاي ياصاحب الزمان مــــــــأجور 
سيدي ذاك موقف على بضعة محمد واليوم موقف 
على شيعتكم ،،العجل يافرج الله

----------


## دمعة على السطور

ترافقني ،،كما ظلي ~ 





اعذرني يارسول الله ،،  

فلم أشأ أن اكتب هنا عن غير مرثياتك ،،   في هذه الليلة 
ولكن ،، 

جئتُ في ضيافتك ،، 
وضيافة ابنتكِ 


وكلي أمل  

وأنتم أهل الكرم ،، وسادت البشر ،، 



فاضيفونا ،،

----------


## دمعة موالية

كنت اُقلب فـِيْ اسماء هاتفـــي وَصرعت ـبما ـرأـيت
ـءـاسمها .. 
وَماحاجتي ـبرقمها الـآن بعد ـان ـرـحلت
مِن سيجيبـني ـاذـا هاتفت
ـءـاختنقت تألمت من ـاين ـليّ ـالقوة ـحتى ـامحي هذـا الـاسمـ
ـشيء ما ـخل ـبتفكيري ـَوخنقتني العبرـة

 

: (

----------


## دمعة موالية

*بِـ فقد شعلة الـإيمان مُحَمَّدٍ صَلَى الله عليه وَ آلِه* 

*مِحرابُ الحُزْن ما زال ثكلاً*

*بـِ بُكائياتِ آل البيـ ـ ـت ..!*

عَظَم الله لنَّا ولكُم الأجر فِي ْ ذكـ رى وفَاةِ 
 :sad2: " سيد الرسول "

----------


## دمعة على السطور

أياقلبٌ ارتدي جلبابك الأسودا 



أوما علمت مات النبي محمدا




مأجورين ،،

----------


## شهد الأحزان

_اسـكـن مـسـاحـات الحزن .. وودع الـتـرحــال_

_اشعل كلام الحـب .. واخمـد ثـورة سكاتـي_ 


_وقبل ( شلونك وكيف الحـال ) ._

_. ناظـر .. هـو بقـى آ بـي حـال_ 

_وقبـل مايبوح القلب وقول  ( سمعنـي جديـدك )_ 

_اسمع انت يالغايب .. ...؟ آهاتـي_ 

_وشـيــل مــن بـالــي هـموم ٍ كـنـهــن جــبــال_ 
_
_ 

_تعال يااغلى انسان امسح بيدك دمعاتي_ 

_دمعـات اليتيمه تدرف مثل سيل الانهار_
_وكثر القهر وضيم يظهر  . . لانكساراتـي ,,_
_
_ 
_مـثـل مالي طموحـي ...ا لمـس غاياتـي 
_
_وكل صندوق المحتوى اقلام وحروف من داتي_ 



_أختـــ كـــمــ_

_شهد الأحزانـــ_

----------


## دمعة موالية

..ـحزني /ـعليكـ /ـسرـمد.............!

----------


## نُون

مؤلمٌ أن يتكومَ - غدر الزمن - ليثورَ بوجهِ الذكرى ، فتتقاعسَ على إثرهِ دمعاتٌ تُصارعُ الواقع المرير ، 
تُحاولُ نهشَ غشاوتهِ الممتدة منذُ آلاف السنون .. تُحاول قطعَ أرجلهِ القزمة الوِهنة ، بكل ما أوتيت من قوة ..

استودعتكَ كُل من لاذَ بحماكَ ( يارسولي ..

----------


## نُون

مِن المضحكِ أن تبثَ قناة الوطن ، مايسرحُ حولها من أنباء و خصوصاً _ أخبار المجازر بفلسطين ، و المآسي بغزة _
و تجهل أو بالأحرى تتجاهل .. ماجنتهُ أيديها بمقدساتها العظمى ،

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

أكاليلٌ مِن جمرٍ لُفّت حولَ عُنُقِي بأيديِكَ يا حُبّ !!

----------


## مرسال الغــلا

مشاعر مختلطه تجتاحني 
الم الفراق ـ وسعادة اللقاء

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

كمْ كانَ هذا اليومُ جميلاً بسماعٍ صوتٍ أُمي و هيَ في حضرةِ أبي عبداللهِ الحُسين

رزقنا اللهُ الوصول

----------


## نُون

أشتهي تفجيرهـ !!!

----------


## دمعة على السطور

نشر القلب جناحيه ،،
وطبع على دفتيهما ،،
قطرات من دم الوريد
مُشكلاً بذلك .... .......... لااعلم

----------


## همس الصمت

مشاعر حزينة تسيطر على قلبي
لا أعلم ما سببها ولكنها
تزيد من نبضات قلبي كثيراً
وتخنقني بعبرة 
أود معها البكاء كثيراً ..

----------


## همس الصمت

نبضات قلبي في تزايد مستمر
أشعر معها بإنه وبعد لحظات سيتوقف قلبي
ولن يعود للحياة ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> نبضات قلبي في تزايد مستمر
> 
> أشعر معها بإنه وبعد لحظات سيتوقف قلبي
> 
> ولن يعود للحياة ..



 غاليتي ،،
فليكن قلبكِ كناقوس يدق بنبضات الأمل ،،

لايتوقف ولاتنخفض أصداءه ،،

كوني على يقين ،، بسيل أدعيتي لكِ،،

موفقة ،،

----------


## كبرياء

*........................~ جود من غموض ...!*
*تلكـ هي كبريآء ...~*

----------


## همس الصمت

> غاليتي ،،
> فليكن قلبكِ كناقوس يدق بنبضات الأمل ،،
> 
> لايتوقف ولاتنخفض أصداءه ،،
> 
> كوني على يقين ،، بسيل أدعيتي لكِ،،
> 
> موفقة ،،



 
دمعتي الغالية
أنني أستشعر بدعواتكِ لي في كل حين
فالتدومي لي بكل خير ..
ولتبقي معي ولتبقى أدعيتكِ معي 
فأنا بأمس الحاجه لدعوتك غاليتي ...
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## همس الصمت

إهدأ ياقلبي
إهدأ 
ولو قليلاً
لتريحني ..
فقد تعبت ..

----------


## كبرياء

صمتـآآ ..~
ومهلآ ....!
لآزلت أبحث عن أمل ..................!

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

على بوابةِ القاعة

تمّ إلغاء مُحاضرات هذا اليوم

 :noworry:

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

قُبلتينِ
منِي لَكِ
لا تسأليني لِمَ اثنتين
أنتِ الحياةُ تسربلتْ في وجنتَيِكْ
و الموتُ في عينيكِ يرمِقُني طريدْ
فيكِ الحياةْ .. فيكِ المماتْ
لحنٌ يُطاردني
أنغامهُ أنتِ
لكِ قُبلتينْ
مِني لكِ

----------


## فرح

احبائي ،،قلبي بأشتياق الى لقياكم ،،
ينبض باالسعاده ،،فمتى اضمكم الى صدري 
واقبلكم ،،،
حياتي بدونكم لامعنى لها ،،انتم النور لي ،،

----------


## Princess

إلهي 
*عظم البلاء و برح الخفاء* و انكشف الغطاء و انقطع الرجاء و ضاقت الأرض و منعت السماء و أنت المستعان و إليك المشتكى و عليك المعول في الشدة و الرخاء

ابكي قهرا لحال البقيع
ابكي حسرة على الشباب مابين شهيد و معتقل و يعاني من الأذى

الى متى؟؟؟
عجل يافرجنا .. عجل يافرجنا.. عجل يافرجنا

----------


## اسير الهوى

نواقيس النهاية دقت..

وما عاد للصبر في قلبي مكان..

----------


## اسير الهوى

شيئان..... دونهما لامكان لكم بهذه البقعة... 
الفلوس والواسطة..

----------


## أُخرىْ

في بداية زيارتنا للمدينة المنوره..سئلني إبن أختي البالغ من العمر ثلاث سنوات ..هل هذه الجنه ..!!
أجبته : بنعم وأنا أبتسم على الأفكار الغريبه التي تطرق رأسه في كُل ثانيه,,
بعد حدوث المصائب الغريبه..أخبرني أنه لايتمنى الجنه وأنه يريد أن يعود للمنزل
لأنه يكره الشُرطه,,
 :sad2: 
عُدنا..وقلوبنا حزينه 
من مدينة الرسول
..
إشتقتكم ,,

----------


## دمعة على السطور

بين حائطٍ و الباب نزفت جِراحا 
عُصِرت ابنة الطُهر وأم أباها 
لطمةٌ العينِ أضحت تسيلُ دما 
ويحهم هل تناسوا قول أباها 
فاطمةٌ مني ابنةٌ و بضعةٌ 
ويلٌ ثم ويلٌ لمن آذاها 

مأجور يارسول الله ،،مأجورين ،،

----------


## نُون

أُخرىْ ..

لا يسعني سوى قول .. ( عوداً ميموناً ،

----------


## أُخرىْ

براءة ..
لكِ من القلب..أصدق الدعوات
..
شُكراً لك,,:)

----------


## فرح

آخرى غاليتي  ..الحمدلله ع السلامه ... زياره مقبوله ان شاء الله
....................
شعرت فجئه بفؤادي يعتصر الماَ
اريد ان اتطمن عليك ...حاولت مرار ..لكن دون فائده
توجهت الى صاحب المصيبه ودموعي على خدي 
هل ستضيع مني صغيرتي  ...
لاانها في ضمانة رسول لله صلى الله عليه وآله 
عاودت الاتصال ...بقلب يملئه الشوق ..اريد ان تكلمني 
لايوجدبها شي ...
ليطمئن قلبي ..
كلمتها ...سقطت من عيني دمعه ...
هزت كياني وحركت مشاعر الامومه في قلبي 
متى تعودي الى احضان امك عزيزتي ...
اشقتُ لك ...

----------


## فرح

لقدضاقت بي الدنيا ،،،كل يوما حدث يهز له الوجدان ..
العجل يامولاي ..

----------


## نُون

الأجواء هادئة هدوء النسمات المارة ، الغرف مُغلقةٌ على أنفسها ، الأقمارُ مُنكسرة على غير عادتها ، على الأقل هي تراها هكذا ... 

أُنثى ، مبتورة الشعور ] ...

----------


## نُون

غرابةٌ تسكنُ الجو !!!

----------


## أُخرىْ

فرح الله يسلمك حبوبه,,
وتقبل الله منا ومنكم إن شاء الله

----------


## نُون

لستُ بمهوووسهـ . (  :noworry:

----------


## أُخرىْ

لي قارئه لكل خربشاتي تصغرني بربع عمري,,
حزنت..ولا زالت حزينه لأني أصبحت أُخرىْ,,

..الى الآن تقرأني كبسمهـ
وتحزن لو طلبتُ منها أن تنسب كلماتي لأُخرىْ
..< تراني تعبت أصلح بين
 ذاتي وبسمهـ  :weird:

----------


## فرح

اكذب او اخدع ،،نفس المسمى لايفرق ،،
 على نفسي واسليها ..
كم تألمني الحياه
وكلمة الآهااااه لااستطيع تحملها ،،،
اجدها وكأنها اثقل من الجبال الرواسي 
قلبي غدا يحتضر ،،ويمكت القهروالالم 
اوكدت لي شمعه حتى تضيئ لي دنيااااي ،،
لكن اطفأها الزمان ،،بالاحزان 
كرهت نفسي وكل يوم يمر علي امكته لانه يتعبني ..
لقد تحولت الاماني والاحلام الى ســـــــــــرااب ...فـــــرح وآهات الزمن

----------


## نُون

الحُلمُ بحضرةِ الحظ .. مشلول ]  :wacko:

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

سيمفونياتُ اللاحب  :evil:  = سيمفونيات الطُهر  :amuse: 

مُعادلةٌ بسيطة

قد تودي بالبعض إلى الهَوَس  :noworry: 

لِقلبٍ مجهولِ المعالِم

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

صُدَفُ إختناقِ أحدِهِم بي

مكرورهه << حُكمُها اللاشرعي

----------


## نبراس،،،

*كم تمنييت ان اكوون بقربك*
*إلى ان القدر لم يحالفنيي*
*هي غاييه* 
*او قل*
*هي امنييه* 
*ولكن لا ارااهااا تتحقق*
* اطلقت كثييرا من الكلمات*
* وكثييرا من الدعوااات*
*إلااااهييي رجوووتك ياربي* 
*الهمني الصبر* 
*او النسيان*

----------


## نُون

أكثرُ ما يجذبُ الرجل نحو المرأة هو _ غضبها _ !!!


ببساطة ..

لأنها تُصبح أكثر براءة ، و أشد كبرياء ..

لا .. أظنني مُخطئة ،

----------


## نُون

يبدو أنني سألتهمُ نصف ماصنِعت يدايَ لهذهِ الليلة ،

سأكتفي بالصمت ..   :sad2:

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

غضبُكِ

ليسَ إلا مِرآة لما بِداخلِكِ

رُبما ..  :amuse: 

بل .. مؤكدٌ ذلِك

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

بابا نويل هلَّ بعطاياه

----------


## نُون

نسجت ، و بضغطةِ زر اختفى نسجي ..
 :sad2: 


<< رُغم نغمي على ما ضيعت ، ضحكت . . :bigsmile:

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

ملعقةُ سُكَّر

تُضفي حلاوةَ في كوبِ القهوة

هكذا كانت مِلعقتُكِ الخاصة

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

> نسجت ، و بضغطةِ زر اختفى نسجي ..
> 
>  
> 
> 
> << رُغم نغمي على ما ضيعت ، ضحكت . .



بسببِ عينيكِ و كالساحِرِ سأُعيدُها

----------


## نُون

شاطرتهـُ حلماً بغيضاً ، يالجرأتهـ حينَ زاحمني مُلتقطاً حدث الذروة .. فاضطررتَ بلع النهايه حينها ..
في حين ظلَ هو يملئُ فمهُ بها ، أمام الجميع فاخراً ، 

<< وعدتكم بالصمت و أخلفت لا حاجة لتذكيري ..

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

تِيرَا تَا تَا



 :amuse:

----------


## نُون

:weird:

----------


## نُون

سأخيطُ فمي لثوانٍ ، لئلا أنهالُ .... ضحكاً ، غضباً ، يكفيني عجباً،

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

إثارةٌ و تشويق

تحتاجُها

كي تُثيرَ قلمَ أحدِهِم

----------


## نُون

أُحاولُ التخفيف من تشدقِ أحدهم بسمائي الضحلة ، و لكن .. 
يبدو أنهـُ يُجيدُ لغة العناد !!

----------


## نُون

لا أجيد الصمت ، ولا أرجو لأحد إجادتهـ ..  :noworry:

----------


## كبرياء

*ببسـآطه كنت أعشق دولة العلم الأخضر ........!*
*واليوم ...........~*
*أكرهه*

----------


## همس الصمت

> لا أجيد الصمت ، ولا أرجو لأحد إجادتهـ ..



 
هنيئاً لك لعدم إجادتكِ الصمت
أما أنا فالكل بات يشكو من صمتي .. :sad2:

----------


## همس الصمت

سئمتك أيها الصمت
فقد أخذت مني مأخذاً كبيراً
فلتزح عني قليلاً
فالكل أصبح يشكوك لي ..
أبتعد لو قليلاً ..

----------


## نُون

> هنيئاً لك لعدم إجادتكِ الصمت
> 
> 
> أما أنا فالكل بات يشكو من صمتي ..



 
لم أقصد بتاتاً صمت الروح ، بل صمتَ الجنون .. كوني بخير لأجل من حولكِ ، و ابتسمي دوماً ..  :amuse: 
أمي تقول : لا شيء يستحقُ منا العتب ، لا شيء ...

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

تُصبٍحونَ على خير

فقد حانَ وقتُ النوم

أحلام سعيدة للجميع  :amuse: 



و وردةٌ لِمن تفاجأَ من هدايا بابا نويل , فما يضيع لا بُدّ و أن يعود

----------


## نُون

انطفئت الأضواء ، خبُتَ الإلهام ،
تُصبحون على ورد ..

----------


## موهبهـ

السلآم عليكم والرحمهــ

يا امي تفصلني عنكِ فقط ساعات

يا امي متى تعودي فانا ارى البيت مظلم

يا امي متى تعودي وتهنيني بنجاحي 

يا امي متى تعودي و تسمعينني صوتكِ !

يا امي متى تعودي لتكوني بيننا

امي اشتقت لكِ !

----------


## نُون

ربما يتوجبُ عليَ أن أحتفظَ ببعض الذكريات ، قبل الرحيل ..
<< مهوووسهـ بالذكرى ...

----------


## Princess

اعقل المجانين
هو من لحّفَ احرفه بكبرياء
يستشفه اي مجنون مثله..

سحقا للأمال
سحقا للأحلام..
سحقا لكل خاطر خلف ستار الصمت يتنفس بهدوء!

----------


## اسير الهوى

ببساطة...

للمحافظة على أمن البلد...

يجب علينا ارتداء حلة الذلة...

----------


## اسير الهوى

اظن ان المطالبة بالحق...


من أسس الارهاب..

----------


## نُون

أذكرُ أنني حين أُجبرتُ على إرتداءِ أفضلَ رداء ، و إطلاقِ ثورة شعري تمرحُ على أكتافي .. و تلطيخ شفاهي باللون الزهريِ ، و توريدِ وجنتاي بلونِ الورود ..

استكانت بداخلي أنثى، تنشدني المدد الطفولي أكثر ...
و أكثر ..
و أكثر .

----------


## نُون

فكنتُ و لا زلتُ ملككِ يا ( أنثى الطفولة ..

----------


## أُخرىْ

صبرك يااااااااالله

----------


## نُون

الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 3
براءة من الحب ، أخرى ، Dr.Mahdi


هل لي بنصيحهـ ؟

مارأيكم بتغيير معرفي من ( براءة من الحب ) إلى _ أنثى _

----------


## أُخرىْ

لأني  أعلم أنكِ..أنثى فريده
..
ولأني أعشق ( براءة من الحُب )..
ولأني أذكُر يوماً كُنت فيه بإجتماع مع شلة الأنس  :wink: 
حين ذكرت إسمك فيه..لينطق الجميع : واااااااااااااو
لقبهاا رائع جداً,,

أتمنى أن تضلي براءة من الحُب دوماً

ويمكن لأني شعرت بالندم لأني تغيرت من بسمهـ لأخرى,, :cool: 

<< ماصدقت يسئلوني سؤال  :toung:

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

> الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 3
> 
> براءة من الحب ، أخرى ، Dr.Mahdi 
> 
> هل لي بنصيحهـ ؟ 
> 
> مارأيكم بتغيير معرفي من ( براءة من الحب ) إلى _ أنثى _



 

أنثى وَ براءة من الحب

كِلاهُما وجهانِ لِعُملةٍ واحدة

هيَ أنتِ

لنْ تُغيّر المُسمياتُ ماهيتكِ , أُنثى كُنتِ أم براءة

شخصياً تُعجِبني أنثى لأني أراها ترتسِمُ فيكِ بِكُلِّ معانيها  :amuse:

----------


## نُون

أخرىْ
 كدتُ أن أغفو .. لتأخركِ في الرد ،  :sad2: 

حسناً اجتمعا صوتان الآن / صوتكِ ، و صوتُ رائعتي صديقتي ، غبار الملائكة ،

إذاً
سأبقى على ما كنتُ عليهـ ،  :embarrest: 
لأجل شلة الأنس ،  :amuse:

----------


## نُون

:sleep:

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*،،، {*
*تـ ح ـتضر الـأع ـيآد ع ـلى أع ـتآب بوح ـي ،.*
*لـ تـ خ ـر صريـ ع ـة ح ـزني و وج ـدي ،.*
*كل ع ـآم و أنـآ أبنتك الضآئـ ع ـهـ أبتي ،.*

----------


## فرح

لقدضـــــــــاااااع الآمــــــان؟!!
هذا مايسمى باالذل والهوان 
دمـــعه حــــائــره في عين كل شيعي وموالي 
يتمنى وبشوق ويتوسل الى الله بتعجيل الفرج
مـــــولاي *ياابن الحسن* *طــــــــااااال الانتظار* سيدي 
شيعتك محبيك يامولاي تهتف وتنادي 
لبيك يافرج الله

----------


## همس الصمت

على مصارع الذكريات
أعيش حائرة ...

----------


## همس الصمت

ليتني لم أقرأكِ أيتها الكلمات
فقد فتحتي جروحي
وأتعبتي قلبي ..

----------


## نُون

كم يحلو لها الغفو على أعتابِ المقاهي ، تُراقبُ أكوابُ القهوةِ المُرة .. تنشدُ الأفواهَ الإنفتاحَ أكثر بأحاديثها ، 
تجوبُ الوجوه .. وجهاً ، وجهاً ، وجهاً .. 
حتى توقفَ بها السير أمامَ ذاكَ الوجهـ الشاحب .. تأملتهُ طويلاً ثمَ | أدركت | بأنهـُ وجهـُ هو ، متأكدة .. نفس الشحوب ، طِبق النظرات .. 
[ ماضيها العتيق ،

----------


## همس الصمت

فلتنمحـــــــــــــي من حياتــــــــــــــــي
ولتتركيني أعيش بسلام
تباً لكِ ...

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*،،، {* 
*يـآ لـ غُ ـرآبة نفسي المسكينهـ ،.*
*ح ـتى فرح ـي ينزف أسى ،.*
*رُح ـمآك يـآ اللهـ ،.*

----------


## همس الصمت

براءة من الحب
عرفناكِ براءة
وعشقنا روعة كلماتكِ حينما تتبرأين من الحب
فلتظلي براءة
فهكذا نحنُ أحببناكِ ..
فلتدومي بخير 
ولتدومي براءة من الحب ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

يصعب على قلبي ،،

أن يبتعد عن مُعزاكِ ومُعزى عزيزكِ ،،

يصعب عليه أن يخلع جلباب حزنه ،،

فلازالت النبضات تعتلي أصداءها ،،

مأجورة سيدتي ،،

----------


## فرح

ترفق بقلبي يامن ملكته ..

----------


## فرح

هل سأترك العنان الى دموعي 
تجرح وجنتاي ...
ليت حياتي تتوقف عند هذه الحظه..

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

اَللّـهُمَّ كُنْ لِوَلِيِّكَ الْحُجَّةِ بْنِ الْحَسَنِ صَلَواتُكَ عَلَيْهِ وَعَلى آبائِه في هذِهِ السَّاعَةِ وَفي كُلِّ ساعَة وَلِيّاً وَحافِظاً وَقائِداً وَناصِراً وَدَليلاً وَعَيْنا حَتّى تُسْكِنَهُ اَرْضَكَ طَوْعاً وَتُمَتِّعَهُ فيها طَويلاً برحمتك يا أرحم الرحمين .

----------


## (زينبية الخطى)

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم ياكريم*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

إلهي عظم البلاء ، وبرح الخفاء ، وانكشف الغطاء ، وانقطع الرجاء ، وضاقت الأرض ومنعت السماء ، وأنت المستعان وإليك المشتكى ، وعليك المعول في الشدة والرخاء ..

----------


## نُون

على اسلاكِ الطريق ، صُغقت روحها ، أشتدَ بها العصف الكهربائي .. | هتفت | ترجو المساعدة ..
 و ما مِن مُصغي !!!

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

قريبٌ مِن أعتابِ السماء

أنتظِركِ هُناك

----------


## نُون

أنى لي بالمجيء !! و قد استطارت بوجهي اسلاكٌ كهربائية ، إن اجتزتها أُصبتُ بلعنةِ الصعق ..

----------


## Princess

*الهي أعوذ بك الآن من قلقي*
 و من *وجع الشعر في ورقي*
 و من قسوة الليل في أرقي 
عبدالحكيم الفقيه

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

تأقلمي

و كوني كما الإلكترونات

و ستصلينَ حتماً  :rolleyes:

----------


## Princess

هششش...
 :rolleyes: 
فضلا ًهنا تعبير لما يجول بالخاطر
وليس موضوع للدردشه !!

لئلا تطالكم الحكومة هنا.. :toung:

----------


## Princess

رفقا بقلوب تذوب صبابة..!!

----------


## دمعة على السطور

تتقلب ،، 
كما تستلذ الأمواج بتقليب السفينة يميناً شمالا

فبين مدٍ وجزر ،، تكاد أن تغرق ،،

فرقاً ،،

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

الهي أغثني
لآ أستطيع لمقاومة..

----------


## شمعة الوادي

السلام عليك يارسول الله
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
في هذا اليوم والكل في سباته العميق وأنا جالسة أتحدث عما نفسي في داخلي أسرار كثيرة لا أعلم بها
دائما يكون تفكيري حول الموته وأن شخص عزيز علي فقدته وأجلس أبكي وأبكي لا أدري لما أنا هكذا مرت أيام وشهور وأنا على هذه الحالة
لا أدري ماذا سيحل بي عما قريب
وجدت المكان هادئ جدا وأن لازالت أبكي
الى متى يارب
الى متى
متى تغير سوء حالي الى أفضل حال
رحمتك يارب من عذاب الاخرة الرحمة يارب
أرجو أن تغفر لي الذنوب يارب
شمعة اليوم كانت هنا وهل ستوصل مشوارها معكم
أحبتي أعذروني لكل شي وسامحوني
شمعة أطلقت شي..وغدا ستكون حرة
كان هذا صباح يوم الجمعة الساعة الثالثة والنصف
2/3
دمتم بحفظ الرحمن
شمعة الوادي

----------


## همس الصمت

الصمت ليس من إختياري ..!
لكني سأصمت لخوفي من تكسر الكلمات بين شفتي ..

----------


## فرح

نشعر باالالم والظلم والهوان 
حتماَ اننا نتألم ،،ولدينا احساس يكاد ينفجر 
في كل لحظه ،،،قلوبنا تأن مجروحه 
لماذا الشيعه تهان ،،
نرفض الذل 
نرفض الانكسار 
نرفض الاطهاد
نحن نتعلم من الالم ...

----------


## نبراس،،،

نعم نحن نتعلم من الالم 
ونتعلم كيف نكوون مظلوميين 
لننتصر
فنحن شيعة ذالك الغظنفر

----------


## نُون

أشتمُ رائحةَ الألم ، مُنبعثة من حديثها ،  و هي تكرر : لا زلتُ طفلة !

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*،،، {*
*طفلةٌ غ ـدوتُ ،.*
*أتشهى توسد ج ـمر أح ـضآنك ،.**هذيآن مآ قبل النوم ،.*
 :weird:

----------


## (زينبية الخطى)

او تعتقدين عزيزتي بصمتك ستختفي كل الكلمات
بل ستصرخ بااعماقي وستذوب بكلماتي 
فهنيئا لروحك

----------


## (زينبية الخطى)

*كم اشتاق لك عزيزتي*
*وحتى ارض الديار تنعى رحيلك*
*فمتى ستعودين وتقر مقلتاي*

----------


## غبار الملائكه

*لااعتقد بأني سأبقى معه* 


*بعد هذا اليوم المشؤؤؤم...*


*ولكن............*
*لعل الرب يجمعنا مره آخرى في الجنان العليا.*

----------


## غبار الملائكه

*كنت انتظر تلك اللحظه (( لحظه اقترابه مني))..* 

*ولكن بعد اليوم..* 
*لاأظن بأني انتظرها ...*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

في داخلي صرخة سكون

أحيان أفكر من أكون ؟!

----------


## أُخرىْ

تعب السفر + إنفلونزا ..مرهق جداً 
,,
 :amuse: 
أعتذر لو هذيتُ كثيراً

----------


## دمعة على السطور

بسمة ،، حمد لله على السلامة وتقبل الله ،، :) 
لابأس عليكِ عزيزتي،، 




غُرباء ،،، هكذا نحن 
نمرُ على أطياف الذكريات ،، وكأن شيئاً لم يكن !! 
ياللغرابة ~

----------


## أُخرىْ

دموعه حبوبه,,الله يسلمك وتقبل الله منا ومنكم,,
:)

----------


## أُخرىْ

إلى من يَسكُن الأحلام قسراً على طاقاتي..
ومن ينتهي,,حين تواجدي..
فيختفي..ويترُكني ..مريضه بسقم حضوره,,
...

إِشتقتك,,

----------


## دمعة على السطور

أسفي على وقوفي حيثُ الأطلالِ ،،

----------


## دمعة على السطور

أيا أنتِ 

بلا حدود ،، تغليك الروح

----------


## أُخرىْ

طوال حياتي السابقه...وعشقي للأرقام الزوجيه لاينتهي..مع أن يومي وعامي الهجري فقط كانا زوجين بعكس يومي الميلادي ,شهري الهجري ,شهري الميلادي , عامي الميلادي آيضاً..
ومع تكرار الواحد في أكثر من خانه فيهم,,عشقت الواحد..وأدركتً انني -واحده ووحيده - مثله..
ولأني أملك الرقم الفردي بين الفتيات في المنزل..أصرّ عقلي على التمسك بالأرقام المفرده < مجنونه  

إسبوع يفصلني عن إكمالي للسنه الثانيه والعشرين ,,اوووه...تقلصت ايامكِ عزيزتي أُخرى..لتصبح 22 عاماً
الحمد لك يارب  :amuse:  

,,

----------


## علي pt

> السلام عليك يارسول الله
> 
> اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
> في هذا اليوم والكل في سباته العميق وأنا جالسة أتحدث عما نفسي في داخلي أسرار كثيرة لا أعلم بها
> دائما يكون تفكيري حول الموته وأن شخص عزيز علي فقدته وأجلس أبكي وأبكي لا أدري لما أنا هكذا مرت أيام وشهور وأنا على هذه الحالة
> لا أدري ماذا سيحل بي عما قريب
> وجدت المكان هادئ جدا وأن لازالت أبكي
> الى متى يارب
> الى متى
> ...



لا أدري لماذا أبكتني هذه الكلمات ...شكرا لأبكائي على نفسي المسيئة تجاه خالقها ،،شكرا لهذه الموعظة الحسنة ...واسمحو لي بمشاركتكم في هذا الشعور ..........رحمتك يا ارحم الراحمينسامحوني جميعا ..وتذكروني وادعوا لي بالمغفرة ،، فلا أعلم متى تحين تلك اللحظة ،، ويا لها من لحظة !!   آه آه ..( ومالي لا أبكي أبكي لخروج نفسي أبكي لـ ........... )كان هنا / عليصباح السبت 3/3 الثالـــــــــــ والربع ـــــــــــــــثة

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> سئمت ،،
> 
> فليخرج سُؤمي وسقم روحي ،، 
> وكل شيئ لايستهويني  
> 
> وليُزفر مع الأنفاس ،،



 

اتمنى ذلك يادمعة
 اتمنى

----------


## فرح

كنت في ظلام كظلام الليل ...وانا ابحث عن امل 
لقيت نوورا يضيء لي من بعيد تبعته وكلما اقتربتُ منه 
ازداد اكثر بضياءه ...!شعرت برتياح واخدت اتبعه 
وفجأه ماذا على هذا النور ؟!
اخذيتلاشى شيئا فشيء ،،
فتحت ابواب كثيره وكلمافتحت باب اجدالذي يليه 
اشد قسوه وخشوونه..
آآآآآآآه ماهذه الحياه ...
مشاعري بنار الالم والاسى تكتوي ..لااريد لقلبي ان يموت بين هذه القلوب
متى تصحى القلوب القاسه...
وتعرف بأننا الا قوى ..لتمسكنا بأهل البيت عليهم السلام 
وننتظر من يتحقق النصر على يديه ..
متى يافرج الله

----------


## اسير الهوى

حتما لاشيء..

فكل الامور تخطو للأسوء..

يارب..

كن حفيظي..

----------


## اسير الهوى

اطمع بنفحات من دعائكم اخواني.اخواتي.

فانا بأمس الحاجة اليه...

----------


## فرح

> اطمع بنفحات من دعائكم اخواني.اخواتي.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> فانا بأمس الحاجة اليه...



لك خيي نصيب من الدعاااء ..
وقضاء حوائجك لدنيا والاخره..
بحق الصلاة على محمدوآله الطاهرين 
.....هل لهم ان يجاوبوني... 
كيف اولام في حب آل النبي ،، 

فحبهم في عروقي وغذتني اياه امي من ذا الصغري 

كيف اصف حبي لهم فهم سفن النجاة وبحبهم اهتديت من الخطري  

كيف يكون جوابي الى من في هذه الايام 

ارعبوا قلوبنا وبسببهم انسابت ادمعي  

انا سأجيب ... 

لو تصلوبنا وتحرقونا وتفعلون بنا لانتغيرولانتوب عن  

حب آل النبي 

فرح وآهات الزمن

----------


## نُون

> اطمع بنفحات من دعائكم اخواني.اخواتي.
> 
> 
> فانا بأمس الحاجة اليه...



 

اسير ..
لك كل الدعاء ،

----------


## أموله

...~


ملـلـ  المدآرسـ ...

اأسوـأ مللـ ...

~

----------


## (زينبية الخطى)

ليتني كنت خرساء

----------


## أُخرىْ

اسير لك من قلوبنا اصدق الدعوات,,
موفق ومقضيه حوائجك,,يارب
.,,

----------


## أُخرىْ

أن أنتظر حدوث تلك الحكايات..
وأن أُحاول أن أشعر بالمشاعر المُختلفه الغريبه
 التي تتزامن مع الحكايات,,
أمر يحتاج..لصبر وخيال أكبر..!!
..

----------


## كبرياء

*------------------------------------------ بعبث ......!*
*تخطيت خطوتآن للأمآم ..!*
*خآئفه ممآ قد يحصل ...~*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

ياغيرة الله ،،

على شيعة آل المُصطفى ،،

----------


## غبار الملائكه

*ماذا فعل آل اميه* 


*بك يارسول الله.*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

رافضية وبصوتي العالي أُرددها ،،
أرفض كل ظلمٍ وجور ،،بقلبي ،، وذلك أضعف الايمان ،،

----------


## دمعة على السطور

عندما واجهتني قطرات المطر ،،

سقطت على فؤادي فاراحته 


فقد انتظرتها مُطولاً ،،

قلتُ في نفسي ...

لعلكِ تكوني بداية خير وفرج من رب العالمين ،،



تذكرت طفولتي عندما كُنت اهتف واررد ،،

>>زيدي زيدي يامطرة وارحمي عبيد الله

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> عندما واجهتني قطرات المطر ،،
> 
> سقطت على فؤادي فاراحته 
> 
> 
> فقد انتظرتها مُطولاً ،،
> 
> قلتُ في نفسي ...
> 
> ...



 
شتاآآآآن بين طفولتي والآن ،،

----------


## علي pt

آه ..
في الوقت الذي أسير فيه لأصل لهدف ~ أجد نفسي قد تراجعت للورء وبعدت أكثر ،،

فإلى متى أظل هكذا ~
رحماك يارب ..

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*،،، {* 
*أشتــــــآق لـ ج ـنون ،.*
*حُ ـبي ،.*
*مـ ع ـك ،.*
*و فيك ،.*
*و لك ،.**نوبة هذيآن ،.*
*تجتآح ـني ،.*

----------


## همس الصمت

رحُمــــــــــــــــــــاك ربــــــــــــــــــــــي ..

----------


## همس الصمت

حينما كنت ألوذ بالصمت ولم انطق بأي كلمة 
لم يعجبهم حالي ... 
وحينما نطقت بكلماتي 
قالوا إنني أخطئت ..
فمــــــاذا أفعل يارباه
فلم أعد أعجبهم بشتى الاحوال ..

----------


## همس الصمت

رحماك يارب العالمين ..
أرحمني فأنا عبدك الضعيف الفقير المسكين المستكين ..
أرحمني فليس لي سواكـــــــــــ ..

----------


## أُخرىْ

أخشاه,,عندما يحاول ان يجمع أطرافه,,لأشعر به,,
..وأكرهه إذا رمى عقله وراء..رأسي

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

تساقطت الامطار
رائيتها غسلت الوديان والاشجار والجدران
ولكن لم تغسل قلوب البشر
فمازلت  اسمع صوت الام وهي تندب  ابنها المقتول
وصوت الام الاخرى تندب ابنها المظلوم
وصوت الامه تندب هتك حرمة رسول الله
وصوت الضمائر الميته القاسيه
اي حياة سنعيش واي مصائب اكثر سنرى
باي امل سنتقلد وباي وجود سنأتمن 
اماحان الفرج الى الان
اما حان وقت الظهور
فقد ماتت القلوب
فعجل بالظهور يامولاي

لكم اشواقي وتحياتي اصحاب هالصفحات الرائعه

----------


## همس الصمت

إلهي إني أقف على بابك
رافعة إليك يدي
وقد بللت الدموع وجنتي
فقد أغلقت الابواب في وجهي
وليس لي سواك ربي ..
أرحمني يارب ...

----------


## دمعة على السطور

أحتاجك..

----------


## علي pt

مالي صرت أخشى طلوع الفجر وأعشق ظلمة الليل ..

----------


## غبار الملائكه

*ارحمني يارب فلقد تكالبت الذنوب علي..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

أياغيثاً من السماء أتيتَ 
بُل قلبي بقطرةٍ من نداكَ

>>زخات المطر ذكرتي بما قد كتبت منذ أشهر ،،

----------


## علي pt

ليتني مت قبل هذا وكنت نسيا منسيا ...

----------


## شهد الأحزان

*ماذا تقول سيقان الورود

حينما تغتال اورقها 

ماذا تقول الطيور 

حينما تكسر عنوه اجنحتها 

ماذا يقول الحب 

حينما تقتل المحبه فى قلوبنا 

كن غريبا ايها المحب 

فانت فى عالم القسوه وحيدا 

احمل حقائبك يا قلبى 

وارحل بعيدا

لا تلتفت إلى هنا 

قد مات العشق شهيدا 

اه عليك يا قلبي

ما كنت تدرى ما الغرام و لا الفراق 

كنت على الاحزان 

قلب صغيرا*

----------


## فرح

اتمنى العووده الى الماضي ،،
الى ذاك القلب الحنون ،،والحضن الدافئ...

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أفهمني أرجوك...

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

حُرْقًةُ الذنوبِ ذهبتْ !!

يا إلهي ماذا حلَّ بالدُنيا و أهلِها ؟!

----------


## دمعة على السطور

مافي القلب ...
أبى أن يرتسم على معالم الورق كجزء من خريطة العروق...

أو ينحفر كعبارات مُنحدراً من فوق متاهات الأوردة ...


نادراً مايحصل لي مثل ذلك ...

----------


## أُخرىْ

شعرتُ به ..ولم أره
ولكن وجعي إزداد..لأنه كان من زواري
,,,,

----------


## فرح

سؤاااال يتردد علي داااائماَ...
هل ستعود لي الابتسامه 
ام هل سأبقى عاشقة الاحزان
لقد جف حبر قلمي من تدوين الآهااااات..
ماتت الكلمات من بين الحروووف بموووت تلك الابتسامه...فــــرح وآهات الزمن

----------


## دمعة على السطور

رائحة من عبير الماضي تخترق أجوائي ..

----------


## همسة ألم

آه آه ياقلبي
لا اعرف كيف أكتب لاخفف عنك
لما تتركني وترتاح ,,
ألا تعرفني أنا والهم 
أصدقاااء 
أنا والحزن أوفياء 
أشعر بضيق يحضنني 
وبقوه ,, 
أحسه أنه يخترق صدري 
ويهجم على قلبي الصغير 
لا أعرف ماذا أفعل لأخفف عنك ؟!!

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*،،، {*
*أنني أخ ـتنق ،.**رُح ـمآك ربي ،.*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*،،، {*
*خ ـآئفة منك ،.*
*و أهرب إليك ،.*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*،،، {*
*هلـآ تفضلتـ ع ـليّ ،.*
*بـ نفس وآح ـد لـ أستريـ ح ،.*
*أح ـتآج أوكسـ ج ـين ،.*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*،،، {*
*أشـ ع ـر بـ رغ ـبة في الـأ خ ـتنآق ،.*
*بـ شذى أنفآسك ،.*
*لـ أنهي ح ـيآتي بـ زفرة ع ـشقك ،.**ح ـبك قآتلي ،.*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

أُقدم لنفسي وعوداً ومواثيق ،، 
فيكسرها شوقي لك  ..

----------


## غبار الملائكه

*الى من الهمني..*

*كن متيقناً ان كان شيء ما يؤلمك ؛وان كان هناك من الحزن ماتكالب عليك..*
*فصدقني ان ذاك الألم وهذا الحزن قد وصل لي ايضاًانا لأنه اخترقك انت وسوف يكون اختراقه لكيلانا معاً لأنه وكما تعلم انا وانت عصفورين في قلب واحد ..*
*ان كنت تريد التنفيس فأنا بجانبك دوماً صدقني ..*


*[حبيبتك]*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

احمرار العين ...نزف الجراح ...

لم يزلوا محطاً لوجع قلوب شيعتك ..

مأجور ياصاحب الزمان ...اليوم وكل يوم ..

ففي كل يوم يتجدد عزاءك ...

----------


## دمعة على السطور

صلاتي على نبي الهدى وسلامي
إليه وإلى آله الأكرامِ

----------


## شمعة الوادي

عندما تكون هناك بعيدأ وأنا هنا أنتظر ردامنك
ليعيد لي الحياة من جديد
لكن رسائلنا كان تصل والان أهملت
عندما تبعث الامل الى شخصك المفقود وتقول له 
الايوجد أمل مرة أخر في هذه الحياة
فتكون في وجهه عبارات من علامات الاستفهام الذي لا يستطيع الاجابة عليها

----------


## فرح

كم اتعبتني الدنيا  ،،،
اريد البكاء !
اشعر بضيق في صدري ،،،
احتاج الى من اشكووا له مافي قلبي من هموم الزمان 
احتاج الى من يدواي أهات قلبي الجريحه ،،
هنا اريد ان اتنفس بعمق ،،
كل هذا واريد البكاء حتى اشعر بالراحه ...
لم ايأس ،،ولكن اتمنى الابتعاد عن العالم ..فــــرح وآهات الزمن

----------


## شوق المحبة

مَآ عَآدَّتْ " الهُمُوّمـُ " تَنّتَهْيّ .. 
كِلّ مَآنِقُولّ إنْتَهّينَآ *}* قَآلَتّ هَآلدِنّيَآ بَعدّ !!

----------


## كبرياء

أٌقسسم أن الجنون أجنني ...!

----------


## أُخرىْ

إبتسم يومها..
حين أخبرته أننا نتغير ولذلك نغير مُعرفنا
أجاب بإبتسامه أكبر 
- أتوقع إنك غيرتي معرّفك لانك كبرتي شوويه,,
- يمكن ,,
- يمكن ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

أونملك قدرة على محو صفحة من الماضي ،، 
أونملك صلاحية طيّها في دفتر من زمن النسيان

 دون رجعة !!... 
التناسي والتغافل أمر سهل ... 
ولكن الصُعوبة تكمن في أمور أخرى

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اممم افتقد براءة هنا ...بل وتفتقدها الحروف..
وتتوق لها التعابير ..

اتمنى أن تكوني بخير عزيزتي  :)

----------


## هذيان

فلتتخبأنَ النساءُ في أحضانِ الرجالِ دفئاً ..
و لكم الرجالُ من أحضانِ النساءِ جميلا ،،هذيان

----------


## شمعة الوادي

رُوِيَ عن الإمام محمد بن علي الباقر ( عليه السَّلام ) أنهُ قال : " مَا مِنْ عَبْدٍ إِلَّا وَ فِي قَلْبِهِ نُكْتَةٌ بَيْضَاءُ ، فَإِذَا أَذْنَبَ ذَنْباً خَرَجَ فِي النُّكْتَةِ نُكْتَةٌ سَوْدَاءُ ، فَإِنْ تَابَ ذَهَبَ ذَلِكَ السَّوَادُ ، وَ إِنْ تَمَادَى فِي الذُّنُوبِ زَادَ ذَلِكَ السَّوَادُ حَتَّى يُغَطِّيَ الْبَيَاضَ ، فَإِذَا غَطَّى الْبَيَاضَ لَمْ يَرْجِعْ صَاحِبُهُ إِلَى خَيْرٍ أَبَداً ، وَ هُوَ قَوْلُ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ : ﴿ كَلَّا بَلْ رَانَ عَلَى قُلُوبِهِم مَّا كَانُوا يَكْسِبُونَ

----------


## غبار الملائكه

*أهدي هذه الصوره الى قارئتي دوماً..*

*    ([براءه من الحب)]..*

----------


## نُون

:unsure: 










 :in_love: 




واااااااااو ، واااااو ، وااااو ...




 :signthankspin: 







 ( غبار الملائكهـ .. << رائعتي النادرة ...


...
..
.





 :embarrest:

----------


## غبار الملائكه

*مشكوره حبيبتي براءه على الصوره الرااااائعه.*

----------


## كبرياء

..................................................  ...............
لآاعلم 
أقسسسسسم بذلك ...

----------


## فرح

لحظات يعتليني السأم من حياتي !!
لالشيء وانما جنووون ؟
اتمنى الابتعاد عن هذا العااالم ..
او افقد الوعي ..فـــــرح وآهات الزمن

----------


## اسير الهوى

أأأأأأأأامممم

لاشيء..!!!

غير اني اشتاق لقياك..!!!

----------


## كبرياء

بالأمس كنت ... 
واليوم أنـآ ......!

----------


## فرح

صمتي يصعب على الكل تفسيره

----------


## كبرياء

لطآلمآ كآن حلمي أن أعيش دون أن أفقد أحدهم ..~
لكن ذلك هو المستحيل....!

----------


## طائر أيلول

*لصاحبة الروح المكسرة*
*حاولي أن تصمدي*
*وأنت تداوي جراحكِ وأن لا تدمعي*
*فالحزنُ خُلقَ من ضِلعكِ الأعوجي*
*هنا أستقرا..وأمس يسكبُ المآسي سكبَ*
*وفي أوعيتكِ يتركها تجري كـــ النهرَ*
*تلك هي أيامكِ....المبهج منها يُبكي*
*تحاولي الوقف دون جزع*
*لكن الحزن تعاهد أن لن يدع*
*غير  الدموع لديكِ*
*غير الخنوع حتى في عينيكِ*

*أذاً لا تحاولي الهرب*

*فالحزن معكِ أنولد*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

لن تغيبي عن سمائي 

ستطيبي من دوائي 

لستُ أحكي عن وفائي

فإلى الباري رجائي

له أخلصتُ دعائي

بسم جامع للقلوبِ

----------


## دمعة على السطور

يقتلني الملل بخنجره

----------


## كبرياء

يـــــــــــــــــآآرب ..!
أتمنى فنـآئهم من دنيآنـآآ ..!
متى ؟؟!

----------


## كبرياء

وكأنني أود أن أتعدى تلك الخطوط المسمآه بالحمرآء ............!

----------


## كبرياء

أٌقسسسم أنني لن أتنآزل ..!
وسأعلمهم معنى الشرف...!

----------


## كبرياء

وقحين... 
حين تجرؤ ... 
وأغبيـآء ... 
لأنهم لم يعرفو من هي تلكـ كبريآء .. 
سأتمرد رغمـآ عن القدر..!

----------


## كبرياء

من منكم ... 
يُتقن فن الصمت في حضرة الجنون ..!
ويآآله من جنون ..!!
آآه كم أتعبني هذه المره ...!

----------


## النظره البريئه

ياريت الموت ياخذني في اقرب وقت

----------


## (زينبية الخطى)

*سعيدة من الاعماق*
*تحلق روحي باطمئنان*
*فتعزف سمفونية العشاق*
*واحلم بذاك اللقاء*
*فمتى ؟؟*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

سكوون يُخيم على الأجواء..

----------


## نُون

امطر ياربي جنوني ، فقد ضاقَ بي الصمت ذرعاً ..

----------


## نُون

علمني كيفَ أكون من جديد ، فقد نسيتُ كينونتي بأدراجِ الماضي تسرحُ يمنةً و يسرى !!

----------


## نُون

أظنني نسيتُ أن أقلكَ إلى شوارعِ صدري ، ففاجأتني جنياتُ ليلي بجلبها إياك !

----------


## نُون

ليس من شأنكَ شأني ،
وحدي أتلذذُ بخمرةِ انتصاراتي ، و وحدي سأراقصُ انكساراتي ..

----------


## نُون

أذكر أنني حينَ استيقظتُ صباحاً ، مُسلِمةً روحي بين جنبيها ، تُشكلُ ملامحها كيفَ تشاء ، طبعت على جبيني قُبلةً مُختلفة .. 
ثمَ أودعتني بجبين القمر أُباشرُ من خلالهـِ أولَ احلامي .. 
_ تلكَ أُمي ، و تلكَ أنا _

----------


## نُون

للحظة .. شعرتُ بأنني مُكبلة ، و بأخرى شعرتُ بأن أجهزةَ تنصت تسكنُ احشائي ..!
يا الهي ،

----------


## اسير الهوى

سأبتعد خطوة للخلف... 
لأختبر مدى غلاك في قلبي...وحقيقة تحمله..؟؟!! 
ياتراى هل يستطع... 
اممممم 
ان قلت لا ادري... فمصيبة.. 
وان كنت ادري... 
هل سأحتمل ثورته لأجلك؟؟!!!! 
حتماً انت مجنون ياقلبي...

----------


## حكاية حب

أنآ أعشقك بـ نفس الروح وو بنفس الجسد }

----------


## كبرياء

لطآلمآ بحثت عن الغريب ..!
فوجدته بين جنون أحرفكم ..~
رآق لي مآ نزفتم ..
كبريآء ..~

----------


## علي pt

بعض الأحيان يجبر الإنسان لشيئ لا يريده ،، لماذا ؟؟!

----------


## مرسال الغــلا

*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> بعض الأحيان يجبر الإنسان لشيئ لا يريده ،، لماذا ؟؟!



 

*لأنهـ في كثير من الأحيآن ،.*
*نجد الخير وراء ما نكرهـ ،.*
*هون عليك أخي الكريم ،.*
*حتماً سـ تكون لك الخيرة فيه ،.*
**

----------


## همسة ألم

أيها الهم ألا تبتعد عني قليلا 
أريد ان أرتاااح لدقيقة
أأصبح الفرح ثمنه غالي ؟؟

----------


## نُون

أظنني طُردتُ من عواصمِ الهوى ، فما عدتُ اهوى شيء ..

----------


## كبرياء

> أظنني طُردتُ من عواصمِ الهوى ، فما عدتُ اهوى شيء ..



 
وأنـآ لآ أظن ذلك ..!
فجنونكـ وآضح من حرفكٍ ..
تريثي ..!

----------


## نُون

صدقيني كبرياء ،
كُل شيء يهجرني ، حتى حرفي و الجنون ]
لستُ امزح ..  :sad2:

----------


## أُخرىْ

tow days until my birth day

 :huh:

----------


## كبرياء

سيـعوود ..
صدقيني ..!

----------


## غبار الملائكه

*اتمنى لو اختنق اكثر لأتلذذ بطعم الحب اكثر..*

----------


## روحانيات

متى ياترى اوصل الى القمه؟؟

----------


## دمعة على السطور

لأول مرة ألحظ أنك تكبر ،،

وأنت من وجهتني لذلك ....

فشرد عقلي هُنيئة ...وابتسمتُ مُعلنةً سعادتي ...

اممم ستصبوا إلى ماتريد بمشيئة الباري..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

حتى وأنت في غربتك تذكرنا وتدعو لنا !!

سلاماً لقلبك الكبير رغم صغر سنك عزيزي...

ودعاءً لروحك الشفافة ياتوأمي ..

أحبك بقووة ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

حانت ساعة اللقاء...

بعد أزمة ومحنة فراق ...

لافرق الله بينكم   :)

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*<~ ،.*
*أشتآق ح ـرف أح ـدهم ،.*
*و أفتقد دفء مـ ع ـآنيهـ ،.*
*تُرى لو ع ـلم بـ مقدآر شوقي ،.*
*هل يستـ ج ـيب ؟!!*
 :noworry:

----------


## دمعة على السطور

ارواح طاهرة ..جمعتني بهم الأيام  ...

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*،،، {*
*أُششش ،.*
*هـــــــدوء ،.*
*<~ ،.*
*دع ـني أغ ـرق إليك ،.*
*بـ صمت ،.*

----------


## همسة ألم

مااقسى قلبك 
أتتطلب مني أن أرمي قلبك 
قبل أنت ترمي بقلبي !!
ترى هل تظنني أستطيع فعل ذلك ؟؟

----------


## looovely

* ولا بد للهم أن يزول* 
*ولا بد للضيق أن ينفرج يوماً ما*
* ..*
* ..* 
*أنا منتظرة لذلك اليوم بفارغ الصبر*

----------


## أموآج

لايوجد هناك أحدُ أشكي له

----------


## اسير الهوى

هههههههه

لا اعتقد انه باستطاعتي فعل ذلك...

فالثمن عمرك الغالي...

(اعذرو هلاوسي)

----------


## شمعة الوادي

لقد تم وبحمد الله تفريغ الذاكرة من الحب

----------


## فرح

صرخات يطلقها قلبي ؟
لكن ولما هذا العناد ،،
لاني قطعت على نفسي عهدا !
ان اجرعك من نفس الكأس الذي سقيتني منه 
اذاً تحمل ماتلقاه ..

----------


## هذيان

> أظنني طُردتُ من عواصمِ الهوى ، فما عدتُ اهوى شيء ..



                      حبيبتي
            ربما لفترة فقط طردت من عواصم الهوى
             ولكنك أمتلكت جميع عواصم الأدب
                      هنيئا لك
                                             هذيان

----------


## أُخرىْ

لذاك الذي لم يعرف الغياب ,, إلا حين إحتجته..
أينك..
..فعمري سيصبح أكثر :weird:

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*،،، {*
*أكرهـ أن ترويني فيض أح ـرفك ،.*
*و تـ ح ـرمني طُهر الروح بين ج ـنبآتك ،.*

----------


## شوق المحبة

بُتُّ آكّرَهُ *}* النَوُمٌ / حِيّنَمّآ يَسْرُقٌنِيَّ مِنْكَ ..

----------


## One Way

*كم أشتاق لرؤياك

كم أشتاق للقياك

كم أشتاق للمسة يداك

كم أتمنى أن تراني عيناك

كم أتمنى أن تضميني لصدرك

كم أتمنى أن تدفئني بحنانك*

----------


## أُخرىْ

ككُل ليله..تزدحم مشاعري,,وأرصد الصمت,,من زاوية الحنين له
أما الليله,, أبت ذاكرتي..أن تُرتل الرحيل..ذاك الذي أستفحل فيه ذات يوم,,
,,
مُتأكده,,أنه عاد يومها لي,,يحتفل معي بيومي,,
فلأجل شموعي..عُد  :sad2:

----------


## غرام أحباب

قلبـــــــــــي مُشتـــــاق

----------


## النظره البريئه

أحبكِ ياملاكي a

----------


## دمعة على السطور

لازالت لأوجاع الزهراء مداد ...

مأجورة سيدتي..
مأجور ياصاحب الزمان ..
مأجورين سادتي مواليّ

----------


## دمعة على السطور

طيفكِ يُناغي قلبي والأحاسيس ...

----------


## دمعة على السطور

قصتي ..لن أُعنونها ..

فلا تحدها عنونة .. 
ولكن مااجزم به،، 
هو أني سأجعل شخصك بين أقواس ( ) الضلوع

----------


## الحلا مني وفيني

كتبتها فوق السطور ولم تزل تنبض بالحب وباالاشواق فعزفتها لحنا يدغدغ مهجتي لكنها باتت تزيد عذابي فساعات حبي لم تزل نغماتها تعزف اللحان وساعات عمري تجري دون توقف ولم تؤرثني سوى الحرمان ..موضوع رائع اتمنى منك أختي شمعة الوادي أن تقبلي مني هذا القليل

----------


## كياني حبك

انت الامل يوم الأمل شح من دنياي...
                                وانت الرجا لاخيبت الناس ظني..

----------


## looovely

* رائحة الحزن والألم تنبعث من هذه الصفحات ~*
*كُلما أتيت انقش (فرحي) وأرسمهـ*
* شوهت هذه الرائحه رسوماتيـ*

----------


## فرح

ياااالهي ..شي ما في قلبي 
خوف ..انكسار ..آهااات 
الم يدمي قلبي 
سيدتي يازهراء ...بحق مصابك 
امسحي على قلبي ..

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

هناااا ،،،
رسمتُ لوحة عشقي ،،
وفيضُ مشاعري ،،
وفاح عطر حبك ،،
في أجوائي ،،
وتعطرت بها صباحاتي ،،






أمنيــــات

----------


## فرح

مــــــأجور سيدي ومولاي ..
ساعد الله قلبك اي مصاب تتحمل ..
سيدي نشكوا لك الامنا وتواتر الزمان بنا 
متى نرى تلك الرايه منشوره وسيف الحق بيدك الطاهره
لقد طااال الانتظاااار ...يافرج الله

----------


## كبرياء

...........~
سأتصفح الجنون ..!
بشكل مختلف ..~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أرى العالم 
بعيون سحرية ..

----------


## غبار الملائكه

متعبه انا الى حد الا معقول


اود لو انام من دون ان اصحو حتى النهايه..

----------


## شمعة الوادي

عندما تكون وحدك ماذا تفعل؟
لتكن بعيدا عني ........
ليست هناك كلمات عندما تكون في عالم الضياع

----------


## همسة ألم

يا إلهي
أنه يعوود إلى مملكتي 
كيف ؟!
لقد أعدم أمام عيني 
وأزلت من مملكتي كل مايتعلق به
ماهاذا إنه لشبح 
لا أستطيع التخلص منه 
إلهـــي 
خذ روحه لكي أرتااح منه 
لقد تعبت من إعادة بناء حياتي 
من بعد الجروح إلى جرحني بها
أرجوووك أبتعد عني 
لا أريدك في حيااتي 
تعبت منك ومن ألاعيبك 
تعبت منك ..

----------


## أُخرىْ

شموع إثنان وعشرون عاماً..
ستشتعل بعد قليل ..:)

----------


## نُون

كُل عام و أنتِ بسمهـ ، لا تنتفض بوجهـِ الحزن ..
و لا تمحوها الأقدار ، و لا تصعقها الحالُ المتقلبة ،،

 :amuse:

----------


## أُخرىْ

لعام,, الصداقه الجميله ,,ولأجمل وأحلى براءه
براءه ,,أنتِ أكبر من أي حديث تنصت له الزوايا,,وأكبر من أي شي..آخر بقلبي,,في ليلتي هذه,,سعيده أنا بحجم كُل شئ..حزين وسعيد بقلبي
على ماوهبني الله طوال الاثنان وعشرون عاماً,,ومنها قلوبكم..
كُل عام وأنا أجمل,,وأسعد من في الكُون,,

----------


## نُون

لأنكِ دوماً تُلبسيني ثوباً أكبرَ من حجمي ، و لأنكِ البسمهـ العالقة بذاكرتي ،
و لأنكِ أجودَ من يَقرأني هنا ، و لأنكِ أُخراي أنا ...

:| أهنيءُ روحي الكائنة بين جنبيكِ |:

----------


## كبرياء

*يعجبني جنون أحدهم هنـآ  ..!*
*أقٌسسم بذلك ..~!*

----------


## كبرياء

*أظنني أرسم أسطوره ..~!*
*وبفآرغ الصبر ..~!*
*سأنتظر أنتهآئهـآ ..!*
*لأفصح عن ..... ~!*

*ليس الآن ..~!!*

----------


## كبرياء

* ..!~ حلمي أعتنـآق السحآب ..*
* مجنونة أعلم ..~!* 
*لكنني أبحث عن جنون أكبر من مجرد سحآبه ..!~*

----------


## أُخرىْ

تعرفين أنك أحلى أنثى  :amuse: 
سعيده بحرفك..حد البكاء..
كلماتكِ..أجمل هديه والله,,

----------


## أُخرىْ

أعترف..أنني لن ألومك
سأعلن غيابك بإسم القدر..
..
فقط لاتتأخر,,

----------


## دمعة على السطور

بسمة عزيزتي ..كل عام والبسمة لاتُفارق قلبكِ الصافي :)

سنة سعيدة لأحلام مُحققة إن شاء الله تعالى وعقبال العمر كله إن شاء الله 

أسعد الله أيامكِ ولياليك..بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين ...

----------


## أُخرىْ

وفي كُل مره..أبتسم..أكون أكيده أنكِ..ستكونين بالقرب..
دمعه على السطور,,شُكراً لله لأنه منحني,,مكاناً في قلبك,,
شكراً..ولا توفي ..

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*،،، {*
*أُقسم أن لـ الجـنون ،.*
*ضج ـيج ،.*
*يستوطن خ ـلدي ،.*
*في مثل هذة اللـ ح ـظه ،.*
*رُح ـمآك يـآ الله ،.**<~ ،.*
*أُخ ـرى ،.*
*كل ع ـآم و أنتِ طُهر بسمهـ ،.*
*و جلـآل قلبهآ ،.*
*كل ع ـآم و أنتِ خ ـير أُخ ـرى ،.*
*الملتف ح ـول بسمهـ ،.*

----------


## شهد الأحزان

_أصعب لحظة عندما تسمع عن إنسان تحبه مريض ويحتاجك 

ولا تستطيع قربه وتقف بيد مكتوفة دون حيلة ولا بلسانك كلمة سوى 

:: الله يشـــفيه :: 
_

----------


## أُخرىْ

للدموع إحساس,,

أٌقسم أنكِ..أهديتني زهرة
من قعر البحر..
شُكراً لقلبكِ,,

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*<~ ،.*
*يُرهقني كثيراً ،.*
*ذآك الشيء القآبـ ع خ ـلف أضلـ ع ـي ،.*
*رُح ـمآك خ ـآلقي ،.*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> للدموع إحساس,,
> 
> أٌقسم أنكِ..أهديتني زهرة
> من قعر البحر..
> شُكراً لقلبكِ,,



*تستـ ح ـقين أكثر ،.*
*لكن مآذآ ع ـسآي أن أقول .!*
*سوى أنني أع ـج ـز ع ـن الـ ع ـطآء ،.*
*في مثل هذة اللـ ح ـظآت ،.*
*لـ ذآلك أع ـذري قُصر أح ـرفي ،.*

----------


## كبرياء

أظنني إلى الآن ......!
لم أستوعب مآحدث ..!

----------


## أُخرىْ

شهد الاحزان..

أسأل الله العظيم أن يشافي مريضكم

----------


## كبرياء

مـآت أحدهم ..................!!
رحمه الله ..!!

----------


## أُخرىْ

للدموع إحساس,,

لستِ مُقصره أبداً,,
أهديتني,,جمالاً..أكبر لعامي الجديد,,
كُل عام,,وروحك أكبر,,

----------


## فرح

حياة الانسان كلها احلام ،،
ومنبع الحلم مجهوووول ...

----------


## شهد الأحزان

*ياقارئا خطي لا تبكي على موتي ...فاليوم أنا معك وغدا بالتراب ..فأن عشت فأني معك وأن مت فللذكرى ..
ويا ماراً على قبري لا تعجب من أمري ... بالأمس كنت معك وغداً أنت معي .. أموت ويبقى كل ماكتبته ذكرى ... فياليت كل من قرأ خطي دعا لي*

----------


## التوبي

*أقول أهلاً وسهلاً يا ربيعُ**
**في ايامك قد ولدا الشفيعُ**
**ونُصِبْ حُجت الرحمن فيك**
**فمن والاهُ أبداً لا يضيعُ*

----------


## هذيان

> شموع إثنان وعشرون عاماً..
> 
> 
> ستشتعل بعد قليل ..:)



متأسفة للتأخير ولكن هي الدنيا..........
كل عام وأنت كما أنت بسمه
أطلب منك إن أردت
.........أبتسمي......... :amuse: هذيان

----------


## أُخرىْ

هذيان,,لستِ مُتأخره,,أبداً
أنا التي تطوف في مُدن الجمال تبحث
عن أُمنيه..وتهنئه..من قلوب تنبض بالطهر
..
وجودكِ..أجمل هداياي.. :embarrest:

----------


## أُخرىْ

آعرفني معه..
آتعثر في الذكريات..
وأشتاقه..

----------


## هذيان

مالهمسة حواء في أذنك ياآدم إلا أن تقول أحبك
فأجعل من نفسك أهلا لهذا وإلا فشلتهذيان

----------


## دمعة على السطور

خانتني الدموع عندما سقطت 

...على أعتاب الوقوف في موضوع أحدهم ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

أود أن أضيع،،
في شاطئ الفؤاد ..

----------


## غرام أحباب

يــاربــــي هل من نظــره منكــ إلــــي ...

----------


## همس الصمت

مابالي كلما قلت فرجت
رجعت إلى الخلف لتعود كما كانت ..
رحمك ربي ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

إن قررت يوماً المُجازفة  ،، 
لن يكن ذلك على حسابك

----------


## علي pt

*آه آه ..*

*آه لبعد السفر وقلة الزاد ووعثاء الطريق ..*

*رحماك يا أرحم الرحمين*

----------


## فرح

بحثت عن جمال الكون ،،لم اجده الافي فيك انت 
لقدوجدت حياتي بك واليك
اسامرالنجوم واسئلها كيف لي ان اصل اليك...فـــرح وآهات الزمن

----------


## نبراس،،،

*جأت وفي قلبي شووق يرفرف*
*وفييه ايضا*
* حزا يجعل القلب يكفكف*
*الحزن لفراقك سيدي*
* والشوووق للقائكِ تربتي*

----------


## فرح

اريد نسمة عليل بارده ..
تنعش قلبي ..

----------


## اسير الهوى

آآآآه لو أَأَن أَنَة..

لانفجر قلبي من اوزارة المثقلة..

----------


## اسير الهوى

رفقاً بي ياربي..

واغمس قلبي برحمتك...

----------


## فرح

بينما انا اسمتع الى مقطع عزائي  ...
سرح بي خيالي ..الى اين الى حيث بداية العالم الاخر
فرأيت نفسي محموله على اكتاف احبتي ،احبتي يسكبون المدامع 
لاجلي هل ياترى لبعدي عنهم ام خوفا ممايلاقيه الميت في تلك الحفره 
آآآآه ليوم اضع في قبري واهلي عني يبتعدون ،،اناديهم فلا ينتبهون لندائي 
آآآآآآه لوحشة قبري ...
عندها لجئتُ الى من هو احن واعطف حتى من امي خالقي ونبي واهل بيته الطاهرين 
ان يحضرا لي في وقت شدتي ووقت حاجتي لهم 
كما الجأ لهم في دنيتي 
اسأل الله حسن الخاتمه 
وارجومن الجميع براءة الذمه فرح وآهات الزمن

----------


## أُخرىْ

مشوار طويل كان يحملني لهناك,,تلك الجامعه لم تكن بعيده جداً,ولكن سلسلة التوقفات..والمطبات الهوائيه , هي من جعلت من وقت الوصول يبدو كالدهر ..لأول مره..لاأنظر من النوافد لأبحث عنه..أعرفه مغترباً الآن يزور الطرق المزدحمه ويتقاذفه الحنين لنا,,,
أن أنساه..أمر لايقبله عقلي
فلست بحاجه لدفن مواقفنا
فقط أنا بحاجه لأن أبتسم معهم وفي عيني ألف طفله تحكي ذكراه.. 

 :amuse: ..خربشة كتبتها في مشواري للجامعه
في أول يوم دراسي

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*،،، {*
*أنني أفقد ،.*
*<~ ،.*
* أح ـرفي ،.*
**

----------


## Princess

.
.
.
يأبى الحزن ان يطفأني !!

----------


## Princess

> و تأبى المسافة الطويلة نحو الطفولة إلا أن تتعرقل حولي





.
.

اراني اقرأ شيئا ينشد بين تلك الأسطر
اياليت الطفولة تعود يوما.. لأخبرها بما فعل جنوني !!
.
.
دعائي بصدق,,يمتد لها ليحميها من السقوط
و لتنمو وتكبر بعيدا عن اي ماض !!

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> بينما انا اسمتع الى مقطع عزائي ...
> 
> سرح بي خيالي ..الى اين الى حيث بداية العالم الاخر
> فرأيت نفسي محموله على اكتاف احبتي ،احبتي يسكبون المدامع 
> لاجلي هل ياترى لبعدي عنهم ام خوفا ممايلاقيه الميت في تلك الحفره 
> آآآآه ليوم اضع في قبري واهلي عني يبتعدون ،،اناديهم فلا ينتبهون لندائي 
> آآآآآآه لوحشة قبري ...
> عندها لجئتُ الى من هو احن واعطف حتى من امي خالقي ونبي واهل بيته الطاهرين 
> ان يحضرا لي في وقت شدتي ووقت حاجتي لهم 
> ...



 فزع قلبي لهذه الحروف..
وضاق صدري لها..
لامجال للفُصحى هنا ...


فروووح صلي على النبي وآله .. وبلاهالكلام ..
صدقيني ضاق خلقي ..بعد عمر طويل غناتي إن شاء الله يااارب..

هو طريق لابد من العبور من خلاله ..
ولكن بعد عمر طويل لكِ بإذن الله عزيزتي..

موفقة دوماً...

----------


## دمعة على السطور

سأنسج خيوط من الأمل..
وسأغزل خيوطاً أخرى خصيصاً لكِ..علّها تمنحكِ الأمل

----------


## Sweet Magic

صديقتي  ..

اتمنى ان اكون بقربك  

اشتاق لك

----------


## غبار الملائكه

*خائفه من تلك الريح انا..*

*اخشى انا تعتصرني بشده وتمحي ماصنعت..*

*اهوى الريح في حين اذ انستني مااريد ..*

----------


## أُخرىْ

أخي..دكتور مهدي
أتمنى أن تكون بخير..
,,
غيابك غير معهود ,,!!

----------


## أُخرىْ

سويت ماجيك,,
يادوحة الطُهر والنقاء,,
شكراً لدعواتكِ..

----------


## غبار الملائكه

لما انت متشبث بالبقاء في التراب ؟؟

لما لم اخطر ببالك يوما وتاتي لزيارتي ؟؟

ان الحب اجنني بك

اتمنى ان تكون ذكرى لاتتعبني .

----------


## أُخرىْ

أزور مُدن الصمت..ويُطوقني الجرح ويعتصر رقبتي,,أزور مُدن الآحزان..وينتشلني الآرق..ولا زلت أجهل كيف ألملمني..فجائع روحي..تفاجئني..يستحيل وثوقي بنفسي..أجهلني..وأجهل كيف ألملمني,,),,تَذكرين بسمه تلك كانت تشرب الحُزن رُغماً عنها ,,تعلم أنها ليست بتلك الكاتبه التي تستحق القراءه ,,تبعثر أحرفها لانها مُبعثره حد الوجع..حد الشفقه منهم,,ولكنكِ كُنتِ تقرأينها بصبر,, وبتشجيع وبأمل (غاليتي..كوني كما عهدتكِ..أرجوكِ لأجلي,,)
براءة..أقرأيني  :sad2:

----------


## نُون

صباحُ الورد يا بسمهـ ... صباح كُلِ شيءٍ جميل ،

_ تمعنتُ في قراءتك لي جداً ..فوجدتني أقطن بجوفكِ _
لطُهركِ النقي بنقاءِ هذا الصباح ، أشدُ رحالي .. سأُعمرُ بأوطانكِ لأنني بِتُ اشتهيها جداً .

----------


## فرح

هل تعلم بأنك جرحتني ،،
وقتها شعرت وكأني خسرت الدنيا ..
اين انت من الاحباب ،،
انا لايستهويني العتاب ..
لقد اوجعت قلبي ،،وكفى ..

----------


## فرح

تاهت بي دنياي وغير الزمان بحوالي
محتاجه لك يا.......بأول وتالي 
وين القى المحبه والآمان ،،،وبالله غايب عني الغالي
عند ي احساس ونبض قلبي غيركل هالناس
آآآآآآآه ومن الصبر مليت ،،،وضاقت بيه حياتي
ومن غيرك يالغالي غابت افراحي
وكل معاني الفرح واحلى الاماني...

----------


## نبراس،،،

*كنت احلم ان اعييش مثل باقي الناس*
*احيى دوون جنوون* 
*ولكن جنووني يابى ان يكوون صامت*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

دليل الحُب ،،

أدرجته تحت قائمة قواميسي  :amuse: 
فخذه بعين الاعتبار

----------


## نُون

> أخي..دكتور مهدي
> أتمنى أن تكون بخير..
> ,,
> غيابك غير معهود ,,!!



أتمنى أن تكون بخير دوماُ ، Dr

----------


## دمعة على السطور

معذرة ،، :embarrest: 
إن كانت تجذبك كلمة مما انسج ،،
أنبئني ،،
وستكون حلاً لك صدقني ،،وهدية مني شخصياً لقلبك
ولكن لااقبل تحريفاً فيها ولاأستسيغها بدون منقول أو بصمة للقبي إن كان ذلك بدون علمي ..
فكلها بقلمي وأنت تعلم ،،
لاأعني بذلك إنني حاملة إصراً على أحدهم لاطبعاً..
ولكن ..هكذا أحببت أن اكتب

----------


## هذيان

ماللنساء من حب الرجال غير آه
وما لحس الرجال للنساء إلا قليلهذيان

----------


## علي pt

أود أن أصنع شيئا ~
لكني لا أعلم ما هو ..

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*،،، {*
*أفتقر لـ ،.**<~ ،.*
*قلمي ،.*
 :sad2:

----------


## Sweet Magic

> سويت ماجيك,,
> 
> يادوحة الطُهر والنقاء,,
> 
> شكراً لدعواتكِ..



 
 :embarrest: 

عفواً  غاليتي

----------


## فرح

قد اكون قاسيه في بعض حروفي
اوقااات اشعر بجنووون الحرف وكأني اسطر احزاااني 
القابعه في قلبي ...

----------


## همسة ألم

من هذهي النقطة 
أعلن أفتتاح مستشفى 
إسمه *جنون العاقل* 
أتمنى فقط أن يسع 
مجانين العقل كأمثالي....

----------


## نبراس،،،

ارييد ان انثر اااهااتي في هذه الصفحه
لعل احداً يحمل حرفاً من المي 
اهااتي هي
ذكرى تأرقني
واخرى تاسرني
الم الفرااق يقتلني
رجووتك ربي ان تُنسيني
فلم يعد في عقلي طاقه
وليس لقلبي احتمال فراااقه
انت فقط اعلم بحالي
فليلي كنهاري 
فأنا اعيش سهر الليالي
لا ارجو الوصال 
لانني اعلم انه محااال
ولكن !!!
عذرا لا استطييع الاكمال

----------


## فرح

تعلمت ..من حياتي 
ان اواجه الحياه بقوه وصمود
واستفيد من تجارب الاخرين من حولي ...

----------


## همسة ألم

لا أعرف لما 
لكن الدمعه على وشك السقوط !!

----------


## دمعة على السطور

صدى النبضات ،،
يُحاكي وجداني،،
ويُلهب من الأشواق نيراني..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

لمعة في مُحيط العين ..
أظُنها دمعة تتصدر المحجر ،،

أرهقتني حينما رافقتني..

----------


## هذيان

لا تقل لي صبرا
فأنا ليس من آدم أيوب
ولا من حواء زينب (عليهما السلام)هذيان

----------


## نُون

أتشفى سهامَ الفضيلة ، ترشقني من حيثُ انهمر ...

----------


## نُون

صورتي طِفلة ، لا تزالُ عالقةً بذهني ، لتجعلني دوماً ابتسم ،

----------


## نُون

نشأتُ من فراغ ، و هويتُ بفراغ ، و الفرقُ بين الفراغين هو ...
تسعةَ عشرَ عاماَ و بضعٌ من شهور ]

----------


## نُون

بسمهـ ..
 تُصبحين على خير ،  :amuse: 
 تنتظرني محاضرةٌ صباحيهـ .. و أخرى فترة الضحى ، و أخرى مسائيهـ ، 
يا لطيف ..  :wacko:

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

> أخي..دكتور مهدي
> أتمنى أن تكون بخير..
> ,,
> غيابك غير معهود ,,!!







> أتمنى أن تكون بخير دوماُ ، Dr



 

أُخرى و براءة

رائِعتي صفحتي المُفضلة

شُكراً لكُما و لِسؤالِكُما  :embarrest: 

مُجرد دراسة و دوام طويل سببُ إبتعادي عن هُنا  :rolleyes: 

عودٌ أحمدٌ من جديد معكم هاهُنا  :amuse:

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

اللهُ أدرى ما جرى , و لهُ البُكى و المُشتكى / و لنْ يذوقَ قلبُ الظالِمِ الراحة !!

----------


## غرام أحباب

دقااااااااات قلبي تضطرب وبقووووه..

----------


## أُخرىْ

> بسمهـ ..
> 
> تُصبحين على خير ، 
> تنتظرني محاضرةٌ صباحيهـ .. و أخرى فترة الضحى ، و أخرى مسائيهـ ، 
> 
> يا لطيف ..



تلاقي الخير,,

للأسف أنا مثلك,,ساعتي عرجاء,,وأوقات نومي لاتعرفني
تنتظرني..محاظره شاقه,,ولقاء مع دكتورتي المسئوله عني في بحث التخرج,,
وأنا..أطوف اللامبالاه..لأني لاأريد أن أعترف لنفسي,,أن عامي هذا,,
عام المصير,,
تصبحين على كُل خير,,

----------


## أُخرىْ

> أُخرى و براءة 
> رائِعتي صفحتي المُفضلة 
> شُكراً لكُما و لِسؤالِكُما  
> مُجرد دراسة و دوام طويل سببُ إبتعادي عن هُنا  
> 
> عودٌ أحمدٌ من جديد معكم هاهُنا



 :embarrest: 
عوداً حميداً,,
وموفق لكل خير,,
دكتور

----------


## أُخرىْ

عشرخطوات.....كانت بيننا قبل أن يرحل.. :no: 


صباحكم ورد..جميعاً

----------


## نُون

صباح الورد ..

----------


## فرح

قلبي يثتغيث!؟
انه يصرخ وينادي ..لكن لامجيب
فقد ضننت يوما ان الحياه كلها سعاده وحب كمافي المسلسلات 
لم يأتي بخاطري ،،بأن هذا فقط كان في زمن قيس وليلى وعبله وعنتر ووو
كنتُ فتاه مرحه لابعد الحدود لايمها شي بالحياه سوى الامنيات والاحلام
لكني صحيت على صوت يناديني ويربت على كتفي 
وردتي ياصغيرتي ...اخبرتك ونصحتك ان الحياه ..
لاتكون كما نحنُ نريدها..
آآآه يالصعوبة هذه الكلمه اذا كانت خارجه من القلب 
شعرت وكأن يدا من حديد على على هامتي تضربني 
ولم ارى في هذه الحياه الارمادمن الامنيات 
هل اواصل في كلامي ام اكتفي وافضل الصمت ؟!!
والى متى سأظل صامته ...ولمن اشكوووو
شكواااي احتسبها عندربي وامام الهدى وناشر الحق والعدل ...جنووون قلمي ..               فـــرح وآهات الزمن

----------


## اسير الهوى

شرياني وصل الى اقصى حد من تمدده..

احساسي بأنه قد قارب الانفجار..!!!

----------


## نبراس،،،

اعتقد ان الدنيا جمييله 
ولكن تحتاج إلى صبر
والصبر يكثر في فأة من الناس
هم فقط من يتدووق طعمه
المررررر

----------


## النظره البريئه

ياريت المسافه قريبه لكي اصل اليك 
اقدم لكِ معي باقة ورد
بألوان الطيف
تعبر عن اشتيقاي لكِ

----------


## نبراس،،،

لو ان للقلب اضلع
لتكسرت كل اضلاااااعي
لو ان للعيين منبع
لجف كل ينبووووعي
هكذا هي الدنيا مؤلمه
لكن الحيياااة جمييله

----------


## فرح

دقات قلبي مطربه ،،،
هل هذا اعتبره بكاء القلب ..
اذاً ابكي ياقلبي ..ليلا ونهار ..
واقسم اني سأظل ابكي حياتي !
الى ان يأتي من احببته بكل جوارحي 
وفي يده راية النصر المؤيد...

----------


## اسير الهوى

دعيني انظر عيناك..

علني انتفس فيها الامل....

----------


## اسير الهوى

سألفظ انفاسي بالقريب...

معلنناً منك الإفلاس...

----------


## شوق المحبة

مَـ(سَ)ـآئِيَّ هَذّآ مُـ(خْ)ـتَلِفْ ..


كُنّ بْآلقُرّبِ دَآئِمَاً *}* لِتَـ(جْ)ـعَلَ القَلبُ يَنْبُضُ بطُمَأنِيَّنًهْ ..

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

شاهدتها وهي تتنفس آآخر نفس في حياتها ،،
ورأيت نوراً يشع من وجهها ،،
رحمهاااا الله 
لن انسى هذا اليوم الشاااق في سفرتي ابداً ..

----------


## فرح

تعودت على الصبر 
لكني اجد حمله ثقيل

----------


## اسير الهوى

ها انا احفر اسمك بقطرات دم..

تمزجها لوعات الدموع..

حسرة..اكثر من حزن..

قطعت قلبي الف مرررة...

فآآآآآآه...

ياقلبي الموجوع....

أبح لأن لا تموت قهراً..

........؟؟؟؟!!!!!! 
عذرا.........لن استطع الاكمال...

----------


## نُون

هوَ : هل لي بالمزيد يا أنثى :) !!
هيَ : لا .. ممنوع ،

ربما سيسئلُ هوَ  : و لما ؟
هيَ : مزاااج ..  :noworry:

----------


## دمعة على السطور

انتظر ذلك اليوم لأنحني مُهنئة قلبكِ ..
حاملةً في أكفّي حوائجي وسقم روحي قبل بدني ...

اقبلينا من المُهنئين ،،،
كما استيقنا أنكِ قبلتنا مُعزين ...

----------


## نُون

:med: 


صداااع !!!

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

خُذها عَ مزاجك

 :amuse:

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

كح كح كح <<< الكحه تُسبب الصُداعُ و الصُداع يُسبب ...

أعراضٌ لِلجُنون 

 :wink: 

تشخيص من دكتور لإحدى الحالات المُستعصية  :amuse:

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

ذاهِبٌ للمقهى

المزاج =  :noworry: 

شيشة + قهوة =  :amuse: 



خوش دكتور  :weird:

----------


## نُون

> صداااع !!!



مَن قال ؟!!

كنتُ امزح ، هههـ

----------


## كبرياء

*....~!!*
*كلآكمـآ يملكـ من الجنون الكثير ..~!!*
*أووبسس* 
*نسيت أنني قد أملك الاكثر ..!!*

----------


## كبرياء

*عـآبرة سبيل ..!!*
*فقط ..!*
*أبحث عمـآآ يجذب الجنون بدآخلي ...~!*
*كبريآء*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

لم يعد يروق لي تمثيل دور التناسي والتغافل على مسرح الحياة ..
فقد كان أسهل الأدوار ...وبات صعباً..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

سأشد من أزر عضلات وجهي وأفردها بمجرد بسمة .. 
لن يكون للحزن قدرة على إرضاخي .. 
وسأبقى ابتسم ،،  
للأبد .. سابتسم  
مُجرد حرب أعلنتُها على ذلك الملل القاتل ..والحزن دون أسباب تُذكر

----------


## نُون

عشرونَ ساعهـ / لم أذق النوم بها ،
و لا زلتُ ..أُخيرُ نفسي بين الذهابِ و الإياب !!!

----------


## نُون

فعلتها !!! و ....

 ندمت .

----------


## نُون

التوبةَ ، التوبة !!!

----------


## أُخرىْ

أُمسيتي تُكرر مثيلاتها,,

ملل,,

وتجاهل,, ذكراه

يؤرقني,,

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

العدلَ .. العدلْ !!

----------


## دمعة على السطور

تتسلل أناملي خِفيه على مُكعبات الكيبورد ،،

كاسية أحرفي ببصمة من إحساس الشوق للٌقياك ..

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

غداً صباحاً ينتظِرُني امتحان

مُتحمِس جداً  كالعادة لدخولِ المعركة  :amuse: 

دُعائُكُم

----------


## أُخرىْ

> غداً صباحاً ينتظِرُني امتحان
> 
> مُتحمِس جداً كالعادة لدخولِ المعركة  
> 
> دُعائُكُم



موفق بحق محمد وآل محمد..
..

----------


## نُون

اسبوعٍ شاق ، الحمدللهـ جاء حبيبي 






الأربعاء ..

صباح الورد ،، و بالتوفيق دكتور ,,

----------


## نبراس،،،

سواااد الحزن يهييمن على قلبي 
لا ترى عيني إلاه 
أأأه
مثلُ طفل 
اشتاق لنظرة لوجهك
أمي 
فانتي فقط تشعريين بألمي عندما احزن
أماااه متى اراك فرحه بقدوومي 
فقد اصبحة كما ترييدين 
أأأة منك يادنيا المأاااسي
اتعبتي قلبي
فما عدت احتمل ذلك
ارجووك أتركيني 
فالرجاء لا يكوون إلى من الضعييف
وانا في هذا الوقت
اضعف من ان اقوول اني ضعييف
ارجووك اتركييني

----------


## فرح

اول مره اشعر بنكسار كبريائي 
طعنه تلقيتها من احدهم !
واتضح لي بأني صغيره لاافهم شيئا في هذه الحياه 
للاسف ماكنت اتوقع هذه الحظه ..فـــــرح وآهات الزمن

----------


## فرح

مااقسى الالم ...
عندما يستهان احدهم بمشاعرك ...

----------


## اسير الهوى

هاوية..

دنت مني...

اهوتني للسقوط عبر انفاقها الخانقة..
....كأنها قدري!!!!!!!!

----------


## Princess

لا شيء اود ان استشعر مذاقه خلال ايامي الراهنه سوى الفرح
لا شيء سواه ...

----------


## نُون

لا أحدَ يستطيعُ ترجماني !!
لا .. أحد ]

----------


## اسير الهوى

لا .... لا !!!

لما لا تكون نعم ضمن مانريد...

----------


## نُون

تستعمرني ابتسامةٌ عريضة ، اجهلُ مقاصدها ...


لن أفكر بذلك !!
المهم أنني ابتسم ..

----------


## كبرياء

*أحتـررق ..~!!*
*وأنـآ فعلآ رمـآد ..!!*

----------


## كبرياء

*.....,, أصصصصص*
*ولآهمس ...~*

----------


## نُون

لا تُصيِر نفسكَ مِثلهم ، فأنا اكرههم جداً ، اختلف عنهم / ارجوك ،

----------


## نُون

أكثرَ ما أعشقهـُ فيك ، فضيلةً ابتدعتها بداخلي تجاهكَ و استطعت أنتَ إثباتها ،
.
.
.
ارجو أن تبقى الفضيلة .

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*،،، {*
*أُقسم أنني سـ ع ـيدة بكِ ،.*
*لـ ح ـد أج ـهله ،.*
*أع ـنيكِ أنتِ ،.**<~ ،.*
*يآ أُنثى البـرآءة ،.*

----------


## نُون

أنا أسعد , حيث أكون تكونون , وجودكم باتَ سري الوحيد الذي لا أنوي الإفشاء عنهـ ..
بحجم السعادة و أكبر أعشقُ طُهرَ روحكِ .. 
 :embarrest:

----------


## نُون

حتى متى سيبقى خَلفَ سِتارِ الرُهبان يختبئ !!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

دستور الحياه يفرض علي البكاء

----------


## هذيان

آدم بين قسوتك , جبروتك , سلطانك
دثرني دثرني أنا حواء .....هذيان

----------


## همسة ألم

أيتها الدمعة الخائنة ألا تخجلين من الخيانه المتكرره 
ألا ليتك تتبخرين 
أو تتحلليل أو تختفي من 
أحداق عيني ..

----------


## همسة ألم

ياحسرة على فرحي 
بسرعة الضوء تختفي

----------


## كبرياء

*أُفكر في الإنزوآء قليلآ ..~!!*
*لذآ إن غبت لآ تستغربوآ ..~!!*

----------


## كبرياء

*تـشعرون لو أغيب ؟؟!!!*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*،،،{*
*تشكين في ذآلك ...!*
*<~ ،.*
**

----------


## همسة ألم

*كبريااء*
*جنونك يعجبني ,,*
*.....*
*طبعا عزيزتي ,,*

----------


## Princess

دقات قلبي تهمس بالدعاء
لجدي الغالي عجلا عجلا .. ان يتماثل للشفاء..

ربيع.. ليس له طعم ونكهه حتى الآن..
اود ان اتنفس الصعداء برؤياه وبسماع احاديثه ..

انه بخير
بخير والحمدلله
ولكن لن يطمأن قلبي حتى اراه بنفسي..

الهي حقق رجائي .. و عافه من كل مكروه ..

اسألكم الدعاء

----------


## نُون

هناكَ من يتنصتُ على حديثي مع نفسي ..

----------


## نُون

بأحشائي , تقطنُ الرقابة ،  لذلك " لا, أقوى على الشروح الطِوال  .

----------


## نُون

فاشلةٌ أنا , في تسطير الأسباب .

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*يتلآع ـب بي النُـ ع ـآس ،.*
*كـ طفلة الأمس ،.*
*<~ ،.*
*و بـ ع ـنآدي المـ ع ـهود ،.*
* أرفض الرضوخ ،.**أشتآقكِ يآ أم ،.*
 :sad2:

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

اللهُ أدرى ما جرى , و لهُ البُكى و المُشتكى / و لنْ يذوقَ قلبُ الظالِمِ الراحة !!

اللهُ يحكِمُ بيننا و إن غابتْ شمسُ الحقيقة عن الناسْ فهي في عُيونِ ربي جليّة / هذا يكفيني أنها كانت / بعينِ الله

----------


## نُون

لم أُعاصرُ أحداً فاشلاً في الوصولِ إلى ....
قدري ].

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

تَتعذَبينَ و تَلعبِينْ ..

و تُعذبِينْ ..

مِنْ جُرمِكِ بريئة ..

براءةَ الذئِبِ ..

تُهْمَتِيً , تُهْمَتُكِ الحُبُّ !!

----------


## نُون

لن أندبَ حظي أكثر , أعرفني سأنهار قبلَ الشروعِ في الندب .

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

أعرِفُكِ أقوى

لستِ كأيٍّ مِنهُنّ

----------


## Princess

سلام الله على قلوب مشيبه
غلفها شباب !!

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

وِحُودي يُعطيها قوةً عُظمى

أخشى على نفسي مِنها

رُغمُ هذا و ذاكَ

تبقى هيَ أنا , و أنا هيَ

----------


## نُون

لم يُنبأني قلبي بأنهـُ سيتركني وحدي , لينضمَ معهم , ينبشُ ما أضمرهـ .

----------


## نُون

لم يَفهم , لم يَعقل , ما أعنيهـ ..


يُشعرني بأني فاشلة ، و بأنهـ فارهـُ التفسير .

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

ماهِيةُ التركيب لِجُغرافيَتِكِ النِصفْ

أبحثُ عن النِصفِ حولي ..

هوَ موجودٌ حولَ الحول !!

فقط هُنا

فلسفة تمُسُّ كبرياء النصف بغيضةٌ لِلبعض  :wacko: 

أتلذذُ أنا بطعمِها  :amuse:

----------


## نُون

آخرَ الليلَ أو نصفهـُ ، غير مُهيء لشرحِ الفلسفات أو استيعابها ,
خصوصاً إذا كان المزاجُ متعكر .

----------


## كبرياء

هل لي بتمعن مع ضجيج الصمت .ّ!

----------


## نُون

و لمَ أنتِ مُختبئة ، علمتُ بأنكِ هنا منذ البدايهـ ..  :toung:

----------


## كبرياء

*أعبث بشكل مختلف ..! :>*

----------


## نُون

اهااا !!  :amuse: 

و هل ستمنحيني وسام الجنون ؟!  :embarrest: 







<<< هههـ

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

جميعُكُم مدعوون لهذِهِ الصفحة

http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?p=964932#post964932

----------


## كبرياء

*ههههه ربمـآ ..~<<< تعشق العنـآد*

----------


## نُون

الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن : 7( الأعضاء 5 و الزوار 2)
براءة من الحب ، Dr,mahdi ,دمعة على السطور ، غبار الملائكة << ذس از سليب .. ههـ ، غرام احباب 


واااااااااو

----------


## أُخرىْ

كيف إخترقت روحي بتمرد
..وكيف رحلت !!

..

----------


## علاوي القمر

*ماأصعب أن تعشق قلبآ بجنون وأنت تعلم بأنكـ لهـ لن تكون*

----------


## نُون

هدوووء ,,, ربما لا يحتاجُ إلى تصفير ..

----------


## كبرياء

*لكنه مجنون ..!!*
*تمعني ..!!~*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

أفتقدكِ أيا مُتنفساً للارواح ،، أيا كومة أحاسيس جمعناها هنا بأقلامنا ..


أفتقدكِ وأنا أخلد بين حناياكِ..منذ ساعات ..



كل ذلك لأني عزمت هذه الليلة فقط أن أتخلى عما يُسمى بالفضفضة لمُتنفسي المُحبب ..


ظناً مني أن مساحات الورق لاتتحمل نبضاتي حالياً..

فخشيت أن يتسرب حبري في متاهات الطرقات ... وأطرافها ..

----------


## نُون

امممم ...

اشعر أنهم يُفكرونَ كثيراً , يتمعنون السطور , يودونَ إشباعها بجعبِ هلاوسهم , لكنهم ...
غير قادرون .

----------


## كبرياء

*أحدهم يحآول مجآرآت عنـآدي..!!*

----------


## نُون

ههههـ .. حقاً من يكون ؟!! 

صباح الورد ..

----------


## كبرياء

*ربمـآآ كنت أنــآ نفسي ..~!!*
*صبآآحكـ جوود ..!*

----------


## كبرياء

*أوبسس أحدهم ينآديني ..!!*

*ههه للنووم ..ْ~*
*سأؤجل عنـآد نفسي للغد ..~*
*لآحظوو قلت نفسسي..~!*
*<~ عـآبثه*

----------


## أُخرىْ

صباح الخيرات ..

----------


## نُون

صباحُ الورود ,, صباح كًلِ شيءٍ جميل ,,

----------


## شمعة الوادي

هل أعود الى وحدتي بعدك
أما أتحلى بالصبر..
الن ياتي يوم أكون بالقرب منك لانعم بالدفء ولو بالقليل
أما فاتني قطار دفئك العذب..
الاتعلم أن حنينك يقتلني وياله من حنين

----------


## أُخرىْ

-- هناك رجل ما رحل وترك طيف إبتسامته معي -- 
صباحي مُختلف بحديثنا عنه,,
- هل أتى حين الغياب
- رُبما..
- اجوبتك مُختصره ورأسي ينخره الملل..,,
- ماذا تريدين,,!!؟
- جواب حاسم 
- عن ؟
- هل يجدكِ مختلفه عنهن ..؟؟
- لا..أنا من كُنت أتوهم..

----------


## نبراس،،،

ليس للقلب مفر
فهو مأسوور لا محاله
هذه اضغاث افكار

----------


## فرح

اي احلام التي كنت احلم بها
هل هذه نهاية الاحلام ..
بنيت احلام واسكنتها بين الضلوع،،
وكل يوم يمر اكون بشوق اكثر ،،
والتفاؤل يملئ قلبي بالامل 
لكن للاسف كنت احلم وهذه كلها احلام من الخيال ..فـــرح وآهات الزمن

----------


## نبراس،،،

قد يبدل الله الحال 
من حال 
إلى حال 
هذه فلسفة الحياة

----------


## اسير الهوى

شيء ما...

يقطن بشعبي الهوائية..

اختناق.... اختناق...

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

شئ ما غريب جداً
يشدني الا عالم الاماوراء

----------


## فرح

الحياه جميله ،،،
اذا رأيتها بعين طفلا برئ
لايفهم معنى الحياه ...

----------


## Princess

فرح :)
اصبتي..
لطالما تمنيت ان ابقى طفله.. بذات الوقت فضول لا متناهي يشدني للمستقبل..
دائما عند الشعور بضيق ,, اسلي نفسي وانشد
(( افتح ياسمسم ابوابك نحن الأطفال))

ليرد علي من حولي..
انتِ الأطفال !!



طفلة كبيره... والا يا طفل لا تكبر !!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أحسس بشي غير القليل بـ عدم الثقة ..!

----------


## اسير الهوى

تفس ايها القلب الشقي...

ام جار عليك الزمن..

واودى بك الى عالم الشيخوخة..

----------


## نُون

نَفَسٌ عميق ..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

وهـ بس ..

----------


## فرح

يـــــــــازهــــراء ياام الحسنين..
امسحي على قلوب شيعتك 
ومحبيك ..بحق مصابك سيدتي ..
ياوجية عند الله اشفعي لنا عندالله ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

حكمت على قلبي بالمؤبد خلف قضبان قلبك..فأضلاعك باتت سقفي..
وشريانك فرشي وغطائي همسة من نبضاتك ...
فلكل ذلك ،، أخشى عليك ياسجّاني ،،


على لسان أحدهم صيغ بقلمي وإحساسي،، :amuse:

----------


## Princess

سأشتاق اليك غاليتي,,  (( صديقة العمل ))
يوم الوداع كان مؤلماً,,,
كيف لي ان اتخيل مشواري ويومي بدونكِ
لست ادري... !!

سأبقى اذكر حلو الأيام
حلو المقالب..
و بوحنا و الأحلام..

كنتِ لي كأخت لم تلدها امي...
فشكراً لله حينما جمعنا
وان فرق بيننا سنبقى على ودٍ و إخاء..

----------


## غبار الملائكه

*متى الوصول الى القبر ؟؟*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

لامثيل لقلبك في هذا الوجود ...

قلبكِ الكبير..الملائكي..

اعشقه بجنون ...اعذري تقصيري ياأمي الحبيبة ..
أدامكِ الله خيمة لقلبي...

----------


## نُون

> *متى الوصول الى القبر ؟؟*



 لمن خطَفهـ منكِ المنون ، و لمن استقرَ بجوفِ التراب يَستنشقُ الراحهـ ، 
الفاتحهـ .


,,,


قلبي معكِ

----------


## هذيان

عجيب أن تصنع من همسكَ جزيئات ترغبني فيها بالمزيد ..هذيان

----------


## هذيان

تجاهلكَ يخلقُ من الصمِ و البكمِ _ فيلسوف _ هذيان

----------


## كبرياء

*أختنق ..!!~*
*أين هوآئـي ..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

أشعر برغبة في انتزاع الدموع من مُقلتي..

----------


## كبرياء

*عـد يـآ ... جدي ..!*
*آلله يقومك بالسلآمه ..* 
*لم أعد أقوى ..*
*أففف*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

قلبي سقيم ،،

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

هذهِ القصيدة بعِنوان زاوية الإنزواء لصديقي الجميل أيمن ..  :amuse: 

زَهْــرٌ عَــلَاْ وَجْنَـتَـيَّـا
أَنْــدَىْ عَـلَـىْ خَاْفِقَـيًّـا

سَمْـرَاْءُ وَجْـهٍ وَقَـلْـبٍ
كَاللؤْلُـؤِ الــرَّوْحِ فِـيِّـا

أَسْمَيْتُهَاْ زَهْـرَ عَيْنِـيْ
وَالـدَّمْـعُ فِــيْ مُقْلَتَـيَّـا

عَاْيَنْتُ دَمْعِـيْ بِلُطْـفٍ
مِنْ جَوْفِهَاْ سَـاْلَ رَيَّـا

جُثَّـتْ فَـمَـاْ رَاْوَدَتْـنِـيْ
عَـنْ نَفْسِهَـاْ أَيَّ شَيَّـا

وَجْهِـيْ كَلَـحْـدٍ تَغَـنَّـىْ
فِـيْ نَفْسِـهَـاْ لَاْحَ فَـيَّـا

وَتَاْجُـهَـاْ سَــمَّ قَـصْــدٍ
وَخَـيْـطُـهَـاْ رَدَّ حَــيَّــا

رُبَّ اسْتَقَاْمَـتْ بِـنُـــوْرٍ
كَالْبَـدْرِ يُـرْوِي الثُّرَيَّـا

فِــيْ مُلْكِـهَـاْ قَلَّـدَتْـنِـيْ
حُـبًّـا قَـضَـىْ مُنْـزَوِيِّـا

آطَـــاْمُ عِـــزٍّ تَـجَـلَّـتْ
عَاْثَتْ رُؤَىً فِـيْ يَدَيَّـا

حَشْحَشْتُ نَفْسِيْ بِإِثْمٍ
قَـدْ جِئْـتُ شَيْئًـا فَرِيَّـا

جَاْءَتْ إِلَيَّ ابْتِهَاْشًـــا
فَاخْتَاْرَ قَلْبِـي الْمُضِيِّـا

أَلَــتْ بِـرَبِّـي انْتِقَـاْمًـا
تُـرِيْــدُ أَمْـــرًا جَـلِـيَّــا

شِنَّـخْـفُ قَــاْمٍ أَطَـلَّـتْ
تُــرْوِيْ عُيُـوْنًـا أَبِـيَّــا

تَبَهْنَسَـتْ فِـيْ شَهِيْـقٍ
بِـهَـاْ سَمِـعْـنَـاْ دَوِيَّـــا

وَاشْتَـاْبَ رَيِّـيْ بِــرَيِّ
نُشْـوَاْنَ حَـبٍّ عَصِـيَّـا

شُصَّتْ تُرِيْدُ اصْطِبَاْرًا
قَـــدْ غَــرَّهَــاْ آدَمِــيَّــا

جَـــلَّاْدُ نَـقْــعٍ تَـلَـظَّـىْ
فِي النَّقْعِ جَـرَّ الْهَوِيَّـا

كَقِصْعَةٍ سِيْقَ حِمْــــلٌ
ثـُــمْلَاْنَ يُلْحَـىْ خَفِـيَّـا

قَدْ شَاْبَ رَأْسِيْ وَلَكِـنْ
مَاْزِلْـتُ فِيْـهَـاْ صَبِـيَّـا

----------


## نُون

أنا <<  :amuse: + هذيان <<  :noworry: 


هدوووء ،

فقط هذيان بجانبي مُنفعلهـة ، و أنا ابتسم ..  :toung:

----------


## دمعة على السطور

دمعة ألم تقولي أنك لن تبكي إلا ............
على النبي وآل النبي صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم ..
والآن ليست أيام لاتراحهم ..
بل على العكس..
إذن لما البكاء ...
لما!!
هداكِ الله يادمعة ..هداكِ الله ..

----------


## أُخرىْ

Dr
طرحك مُذهل..إستمتعت في قراءته,,
وأحتاج لقراءته  مرات أُخرى آيضاً,,
موفقين

----------


## نُون

رُقُودٌ و تَحْسَبُهمْ أَيْقَاظْ !!

----------


## همس الصمت

> دمعة ألم تقولي أنك لن تبكي إلا ............
> 
> على النبي وآل النبي صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم ..
> والآن ليست أيام لاتراحهم ..
> بل على العكس..
> إذن لما البكاء ...
> لما!! 
> هداكِ الله يادمعة ..هداكِ الله ..



دمعتي الغالية
كنت أستشعر بحزنك هذه الليله
ولكن أنشغالي أبعدني عن سؤالك
أراح الله قلبكِ غاليتي
وسامحيني غاليتي لاني عرفت متأخرة ..
فالتهدأي عزيزتي
وليكن الله بعونكِ ..

----------


## همس الصمت

أصبحنا وأصبح الملك لله
رحمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــاك ربـــــــــــــــي ..

----------


## كفن

في إنتظار ..[25-3-2009]

<<:)

----------


## شمعة الوادي

ماأصعب كلمات ترجمها قلبك 
بلغة حزينها
وأنشدها معك الاوراق المتطايرة
وتاملتها بنزول الامطار
وبكيت حين أحترقت

----------


## فرح

مااجمل ان يكون الانسان صادق بمشاعره 
مع الآخرين ...

----------


## أُخرىْ

- لستٌ مُختلفه عنهم ..
"فجميعهم زارتهن جُنيات الليل لسرقة السن المُخبأ تحت وسائدهم."  :noworry: 
-أتسلل هو آيضاً..مع جنيات الليل !؟ 
- لاأعتقد ذلك..فهو يٌتقن الغياب..أكثر من الحضور,,
- سيتسلل يوماً..انتظريه وسترين..
- لاأُطيق الانتظار ..ساأرحل له..وأغيب عنهم أيضاً

----------


## نبراس،،،

افتقد خيال انسي

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> دمعتي الغالية
> 
> كنت أستشعر بحزنك هذه الليله
> ولكن أنشغالي أبعدني عن سؤالك
> أراح الله قلبكِ غاليتي
> وسامحيني غاليتي لاني عرفت متأخرة ..
> فالتهدأي عزيزتي
> 
> وليكن الله بعونكِ ..



 أفرش أضلعي بسجادي الأحمر...
لاستقبال هذا الشعور الأخوي الراااائع ..
وهذا الإحساس المُرهف...
أنا هي من تطلب السماح من الجميع هنا لهذا الحزن وخصوصاً في هذه الأيام المُباركة..

بعدد نجوم السماء ،، شكراً لهذا التوقف أيتها الغالية ..
وأسرع من النسائم ،، لك الدعاء..
موفقة عزيزتي ومقضية حوائجكِ..

----------


## أُخرىْ

لذاك الذي رحل,,رُغم أنه باقٍ للآن فيّ
إلى متى وأن تسكن مساحات الغياب..؟؟!!
 فـ لكَ في داخلي الشوق الكثير

----------


## النظره البريئه

*ليتك يازمن ترجع لحظه*

----------


## نُون

ربما نحتاجهم جداً , لكن لا نستشعر هذهِ الـ _ جداً _ إلا بفقدهم , 
و ربما يسكننا همسهم و ترافقنا كالظل أطيافهم ، و تتكررُ على مسامعنا ضحكاتهم ,,,
 لأنهم حتماً لا يزالون يقبعون بجوفِ بقعة الطهر التي تستعمرنا ..



لهم الفاتحة _ أقدس هدية _ منا .. 
و لنا منهم  _ ابتسامةٌ بلونِ التراب . و طعهـ .


اهداء خاص : لها

----------


## نُون

أكرهـُ إجادتها لأدوار الحزن ، بتمثيليةِ الحياة البائسهـ ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

أُضيع الأمل ،،
وسُرعان ماأعود أتشبث بأذياله ،،
حمداً لله..

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

تحت جلدي تكمن "عروقك" ،، سأمزقها وقت اشاء

----------


## كفن

من الجميل ان تشعر بلذة الفرحه 
ولكن من المحزن جداً ان تتلاشى تلك الفرحه في لحظه
:(

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

لا تلعب معي تلك اللعبة ،،
ثق انك ستكون الخاسر الوحيد

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

ستندم،،


لاتنظر هكذا ،،
سترى..

----------


## نُون

بالليل تشتعلُ ثورةُ العقل و الجوع !



 :bleh:

----------


## هذيان

جناحيّ متعبة
أود أن أعانق السماء
فإلى متى؟؟؟هذيان

----------


## غرام أحباب

ياإلهي..
عبدكـ الذليل يحتاج منكـ
نظرهـ ..
لتٌحقق مابقلبهـِ...
من أمآآآل....

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

بِلا نبضٍ حياةُ القلبِ فِيًّ

----------


## نُون

لا شيء يستحقُ منا أن نهدرَ ماتبقى من نبضنا لأجلهـ .

----------


## غرام أحباب

صباح الشوووق ....
صبااح الوردوألوانه"

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

ذاهِبٌ لمعشوقتي

عسى أنْ يعودَ النبض

حيّ عليها

----------


## نُون

صباحُ الورد ..

----------


## غرام أحباب

بداخل أجفااني دمعهـ
تُريدالسقوط
لاأعلم لما
؟!

----------


## غرام أحباب

عُذراً أيتها الحياه سأتحمل عِناادك
حتى أصل إلى ماأُريد..

----------


## نُون

كالصباحِ المُتَفَتِقِ نُورا ، لنكن ..

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

صباحُ الوردِ للجميع

----------


## نُون

على موعد مع طبيب الأسنان ..
 :sad2: 







دعائكم ،

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

> على موعد مع طبيب الأسنان ..
> 
>  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 
good luck 

أعانهُ الله عليكِ براءةَ الحُبِّ  :toung:

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

يئِستْ ؟!

بالطبعِ لا .. لكنني سئِمتْ !!

----------


## فرح

لم تعد ايـــامي كماكانت من قبل !؟

----------


## فرح

يصعب علي ان اوصل مشاعري 
اليك ...

----------


## نُون

حديثٌ صباحي احاولُ استرجاعهـ , لأركز فيهِ أكثر , 


_ كيفَ يراكِ ؟
_ كما يشاءُ هو ..
  :noworry: 
_ كيف تريهـ ؟
_ كما أشاءُ أنا ..
  :amuse: 
_ يبدو أنهـ متيمٌ بـ.....
_ صهـ  :blink: , لا تكملي .
_ اممم , و الحل ..
_  :no:  
لا اعلم , قلقة جداً . 
_ مما ؟!
_ منهـ , فهوَ مجنون .. و منهم , فهم يتعقبونَ خُطى سيري .. بدقة .
_ ههههـ , أجننتِ ؟!
_ كح كح << ياااهـ , منذُ ولدتني أمي و أنا مجنونهـ ,
_ حيرى .. 
 :huh: 
_ ما أقول أنا .. 
 :sad2: 


 
الصمتُ الختام .

----------


## نُون

أخي مهدي .. شكراً جزيلاً ،  :toung: 
و حظاً موفقاً للجميع  :amuse:  << لكن ليس في زيارةِ أطباءِ الأسنان  :noworry:  .

----------


## نبراس،،،

لستُ ادري
ولكن 
اعلم ان تفكيير مشتت
بعض الشيء
اذا انا لست على ما يران

----------


## فرح

مهما حاولت الابتعاد عن هنا 
الشوق يجذبني ..
لااعرف هل اصبح الحزن ردائي !؟
كل يوم يتجددلي بحله جديده..
حاولت ادخال السرور الى قلبي فأبئ 
امر بلحظات صمت قاتله ..وكأنه الموت البطيء كمايقال ...

----------


## نبراس،،،

مما لا شك فييه 
انحتاج نحن البشر
 لنبني الامل في قلوبنا
كي نحيى بذاك الامل

----------


## أُخرىْ

يومي..تسكنه الضوضاء,,
صداع يؤرقني,,
وجرح الفقد..لم يندمل
أجبني..
ماهو الهم..!!؟؟
..بعد أن نام الهجران على صدرك ؟؟

----------


## أُخرىْ

رحل..وأنا لاأتذكر ملامحه,,
 
أيذكر إبتسامتي ..!!

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

هناك متطفل صغير  ...
يفتش ماضيي

----------


## فرح

علي ان انفض غبار الماضي 
عن قلبي ...

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

كفى عبثاً بأحلآمي

----------


## أُخرىْ

أحيا وحلم الانتظار آراك,,

----------


## أُخرىْ

لم أنسى أن أهديكم..من القلب..
دوحة من طُهر الدعاء وتهنئه مُحمديه
بهذا المولد الشريف,,
راجيه من الله العزيز,,
أن يُحقق أُمنياتكم,,



لكل من قرأ بسمهـ
ويقرأ أخرى الآن,,

.. كُل عام وأنتم عائلتي ..

----------


## ألمع

س متى تكبر آمال المتربصين ... بعرش (ألمع)..؟!
ج حينما يتواضع الجالسون فوق أضلاع المساكين...
حين ينجو العصفور من بين مخالب العقاب..
وحين نصبح ونمسي... نإن لأوجاع النازفين... من القهر
دمعة .. تسيل على الوجنات ... حتى يستوقفها الخال .. بكل لطف ...أقول...
(أنا مخرف ... ولكني ... أحمل ... كلمة التوحيد بصدق... أوالي ... وأعادي...
وهكذا ... لو .. قلدتموني ... نكون من النازفين المتواضعين... لبعضنا ... 
والثائرين لدين القيم)...
تحياتي...

----------


## نُون

أكرهُ الظلام , و القطط , و الماضي .

----------


## نُون

و لو اطلعتَ بجوفها لأكتشفتَ طِفلةُ السنِ السابعِ ،تحاولُ خرقَ قواعد المحرمات ! 
_ أنثى مُفترسهـ , بأعماقِ المِرايا تقطن , و في جدالٍ عقيم مع أحمر الشفاه _
تودُ لهـ الإنضباط , فيُمارسُ التبعثر .. 



تباً لهـ .

----------


## نُون

بالطبعِ هوَ العاهلُ الوحيد الذي يسكن ذاكرتي , أذكرهُ و قد أَطعمني بكلتا يديهـِ ذاتَ يوم / جدي احمد .

...
..
.

الفاتحة .

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

Nice day

----------


## نُون

بدأَنا ..  :noworry: 

اقصد ... بدأَ الشكُ يتفرسُ بأعماقي ،

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

أعلمُ ذلِك

----------


## دمعة على السطور

غدت تغاريد الفرح 
تشدو وذا القلب انشرح
نشرت معالمُ حُسنها
نثرت عبير لطيبها
طيباً شرته لوجدها
من حب طه شفيعها
بشفيعها حل الفرح


متباركين وأيامكم سعيدة ياموالين ..

اسأل الله أن يقضي حوائجكم بحق هذه الليلة وعظمتها .. 
موفقين جميعاً..
أختكم دمعة ..

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

أعلمُ ذلِك


أعلمُ أني مُطارد مِن قِبَل أحدِهِم


you can`t catch me

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

> غدت تغاريد الفرح 
> تشدو وذا القلب انشرح
> نشرت معالمُ حُسنها
> نثرت عبير لطيبها
> طيباً شرته لوجدها
> من حب طه شفيعها
> بشفيعها حل الفرح
> 
> 
> ...



 
متباركين جميعاً و أدامَ اللهُ عليكُم هذهِ الأيامَ السعيدة

----------


## اسير الهوى

بقلبي

وروحي

وبأبتسامة اشتعلت نورا

تتقدم لكم روحي


بالتهاني

والود

فكل عاام ونحن على خطاه

وكل عام

وقلبنا يصرخ

يامحمد

وكل عام ونحن على نوره

متباركين

----------


## شمعة الوادي

لا أدري عما يجول في خاطري الان

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

نقصِدُ أشياءً لا نقصِدُها

فلسفةُ الحياة

----------


## شمعة الوادي

ودي أهني الاحبة والاعزة بميلاد طه المصطفى الهادي الامين
كل عام وأنتم بخير يالآحبة
يلي لكم في القلب أشواق وحنين
هذه الرسالة تنزل بالمودة
مكتوب في أخرها
ياناس متباركين بهذه الليلة
والله يقضي حوائجكم وحوائج المؤمنين والمؤمنات يارب
لا تنسونا من دعائكم

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

مُغيّبٌ

عنـــ/ ..

 :noworry:

----------


## نُون

:huh: 


لا شيءَ يستحق ..

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

تَرَقُّبْ

أمام الشاشات

What`s Next

----------


## نُون

كنتُ أُريد , فأخشى ... , و عزمتُ ذاتَ يوم ، فأحبطوني << ....

----------


## نُون

المُقبل أصعب من المُدبر ، لذلكَ أشكر الفراغ الذي يستعمرني .. و ينوبُ عن هلاوسي ]

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

واحِد

لملءِّ الهوّه
يكفي

----------


## نُون

المضحك في الأمر هو أنَ التعقب الجاري / يُشعرني بأني مُهمة ,,  :bigsmile:

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

ذاهِبٌ للـ Gym

لا تستبقي الحُكم  :wink: 

فلرُبما .. و لرُبما .. و لرُبما

 :toung: 

نراكُم مساءً

----------


## نُون

أكادُ أُجزمُ على أنَ نصفَ مُحيطي ( مجنون ) .

----------


## نُون

لما أتذوق ؟! , لا زلتُ طِفلهـ  :toung:  , ربما يقتلني الطعم / فتفقدون براءة .. ههههـ

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

هيَ مُتلبِسةٌ فيكِ
مع / بدون لا شيء يختلِف

Don`t Try

----------


## نُون

اشعر بهـِ يحومُ بدواخلِ غربتي , أيعقلُ بأنهـُ ينوي ملأها ,

----------


## نُون

يدعوني , ثُمَ يُدبر !

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

مضحكة تلك الخواطر والافكار التي تراودنا على حين غرة،،
دون استئذان او حتى مقدمات،، تغزونا .. تجرفنا كسيل عارم،،
لاتتركنا حتى نقع صرعى الضحك حد البكاء،، !

----------


## أُخرىْ

ساأنتظـرك كتلك الصدفه الجافهـ..وأرجو ان تفاجئني الامطار

 :sad2:

----------


## نُون

أذكرُ بأنني اردتُ أن أثورَ بوجههـِ عندما قرنَ بين براءتي و براءة الذئاب ,

لكنني .. خفتُ أن تنهالَ على رأسي نشوى الضرب ..


فأنى لي إيجادهُ حينها ؟!

----------


## أُخرىْ

لو أجبرتني الأيام..لأزور مساحات الغياب,,
ستغفرون لي..جٌرمي ؟؟

----------


## نُون

لا .. جَرمَ و لا عتب ..

----------


## أُخرىْ

:)..


أراكم على أحسن وأفضل حال

----------


## نُون

صادفتُ كثيراً , و سكنَ ذاكرتي قليل ..




ضياء 
مِن الطهرِ نشأَ , و بأعماقهـِ يغوص , و هيهات لمثلهـِ أن يخرج من صلبِ أصله ,
آسرٌ يُلقي بقرائهِ على حافةِ الذوبان . 

أخرى = بسمهـ 
ثغرٌ يرشحُ ابتسامات , يودُ أحياناً إعادة تشكيل جغرافيته ليُتقن فن الحزن ,
حادةَ الجمال حدَ الألم .

Dr.Mahdi
الرجل الغامض المشبوهـ ،  ستُقاسي حين تترجمُ فلسفاتهِ المعقدة ، لكنهُ يتواضع احياناً ..
مشاكسٌ , لا ينوي مزاولة العقل , يعشقُ إلتقاطَ الصدف .

اسير الهوى 
المُكابر على جراحه ، رُغم خمودها حيناً , إلا أنهُ يشتهي إيقاظها حيناً آخر ,
بالطبع سيصيبُ من حولهـُ بعدوى الأسر .

كبرياء 
المغرورة المشكوك بتواضعها , تُدخلكَ بمتاهاتِ غموضها المختلف فترى الأحمر اصفر ، و السنبلة زهرة ..
 آخاذة العقول .

للدموع احساس 
حِسٌ من نوعٍ آخر , لن يجيده أحد بيوم , و لن تتنازلَ هي عنهـ ..
مالكتهـُ غدت و مملوكتهـ .

دمعهة على السطور 
تحومُ حولَ الجمع , تُناضلُ حتى تصل ..
لا تسعى إلا لأمرٍ واحد _ إرضاء الربِ , و حبَ الآل , و شغفُ الأم _
رائعه . 



 :embarrest: 
وداعاً

----------


## نُون

^
^
مجرد إفصاح , لا يساويكم ..

ربما تسوقني الأقدارُ لأعود , و ربما تسرقني لأخمد ..
ممتنهـ , جداً .

شكراُ خاصاً لمن استطاع ,, إكمال الفراغ ,,

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*،،، {*
*توقفي ،.*
*يـآ أنثى الـــبرآءة ،.*
*و كأنني أستشفيت من ح ـروفكِ مـآ ألمني ،.*
*أ ويرضيكِ أن أغ ـفو و وج ـعي يتصدر حُ ـلمي ..!*
**

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*<~ ،.*
*أنتظركِ ،.*
 :noworry:

----------


## دمعة على السطور

أبكتني كلماتكِ وأخذتُ انتزع أنفاسي أنتزاعاً..

لاأدري لما انصدع قلبي لها ..


تمعتنها حرفاً يتلو الآخر...



براءة ...

تفائلي بالخير عزيزتي فالليلة عظيمة تنتظر كل آمال لتتحقق بإذن الله تعالى

 ..وليس كما ذكرتي..



بإذن الله ..

لن تسرقكِ الأقدار منا ..

وستعودي فأنا بتٌ ممن أدمن حروفك..


موفقة ..

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

> صادفتُ كثيراً , و سكنَ ذاكرتي قليل ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.Mahdi
> ...



 

أنّى لكِ الرحيل و قدْ سكنتِ فينا  :noworry:  
براءة 
شخصيةٌ جذابة , آسرة , صاحبةُ قلمٍ أتشهى قراءتهُ في كُلِّ حين 
أنثى ليست كأيِّ أنثى , تُجيدُ التعبير , و تتفننُ في مُبارزةِ آدم كيفما استطاعت
تصبو إلى الطُهرِ طِفلةً رُفِعَ عنها القلم , تخافُ مِن أُنثاها
أو لِنقُل تخافُ على أُنثاها أن تحيدَ عنْ طُهر الطفولة راغبةً في فضيلةِ للعُمرِ الباقي


رُبما هيَ كغيرِها تبحثُ عن مكان

----------


## غبار الملائكه

كم هم غريبون ودائما يخفون عكس مايبدون ليتني اعرف الى ايـــن اصل .؟؟

----------


## غبار الملائكه

> هاوية..
> 
> دنت مني... 
> اهوتني للسقوط عبر انفاقها الخانقة.. 
> 
> ....كأنها قدري!!!!!!!!



 
اشعر بانها تشبهني احببتها جداً..

----------


## غبار الملائكه

*اود احتضانهــ [...] لكن لدي من احتضنهــ*

*احبك بعمق السمــــاء..*

----------


## غبار الملائكه

*(أحــــــبك ابي )متى ستعود من سفرك ؟؟*

*منها..*

----------


## غرام أحباب

هل توافق أن تُشاركني عالمي؟!

دووون مُقابلٍ لذالك....
وأعلم بأنك الوحيدالذي أرغب 
بأستضاافته..
دون غيرك....

----------


## غرام أحباب

متى يصبح عالمك عاااالمي
وعالمي عاااالمك..
بأختصاااار..
 يجمعناعااالمٌ واااحد
!!

----------


## غرام أحباب

لاتقلق أنافي أنتظااااارك!!
ومتى شاء خالِقُنا سيجمعنا

----------


## نُون

> *للدموع احساس*








> *،،، {*
> *توقفي ،.*
> *يـآ أنثى الـــبرآءة ،.*
> *و كأنني أستشفيت من ح ـروفكِ مـآ ألمني ،.*
> *أ ويرضيكِ أن أغ ـفو و وج ـعي يتصدر حُ ـلمي ..!*
> **




*لا أبقاني اللهـ إن آلمتكِ ,* 
*أتعلمين ما أكثر مايُشدني نحوكِ ’’ اللحنُ المنطلق من أعماقكِ , هوَ كافٍ ليُهدهدني .* 
*




<~ ،.



*




> *أنتظركِ ،.*







> **



*عدتُ إليكِ  ’ لا تقلقي لن أترككِ .*

*صباحكِ ورد حبيبتي ,*





> *دمعه على السطور*








> *أبكتني كلماتكِ وأخذتُ انتزع أنفاسي أنتزاعاً..*
> 
> 
> *لاأدري لما انصدع قلبي لها ..*
> 
> 
> 
> *تمعتنها حرفاً يتلو الآخر...*
> 
> ...





*حتى أنا ..*
*لم أظنُ بأنني سأختنقُ حينما أقرأُ ردودكم بالأعبار , فأنا لم أرتكب جرماً تجاهكم / فقط اسكنتكم جوفي ,*


*على يقين ..*
*من أنني من أوائل الحائزين على دعائكِ* 
*دامَ نقاؤكِ  ,*
*و صباحكِ سكر .*






> *Dr.Mahdi*







> *أنّى لكِ الرحيل و قدْ سكنتِ فينا*





*مَن قال بأنني سأرحل , فقط أختبرُ مدى فقدي ..* 




> *براءة*
> 
> 
> 
> *شخصيةٌ جذابة , آسرة , صاحبةُ قلمٍ أتشهى قراءتهُ في كُلِّ حين*
> 
> 
> 
> *أنثى ليست كأيِّ أنثى , تُجيدُ التعبير , و تتفننُ في مُبارزةِ آدم كيفما استطاعت*
> ...



*قرأتني بتمعن شديد , ففقرتُ فاهي طيلةَ فترة استيعابهـ ..* 
*حقاً حقاً ’’ تلكَ أنا .*




> *رُبما هيَ كغيرِها تبحثُ عن مكان*



*ربما ..  , مكانٌ لوحدي ..*
*صباحكَ خير .*

----------


## أُخرىْ

> أخرى = بسمهـ 
> ثغرٌ يرشحُ ابتسامات , يودُ أحياناً إعادة تشكيل جغرافيته ليُتقن فن الحزن ,
> حادةَ الجمال حدَ الألم .



 
 :sad2: ..
أُعذريني..لو أبقيت ما لكِ,,في داخلي لي
صدقيني,,أنتِ من أجمل الصُدف..وأروع الذكريات,,
حتى وإن كُنت يوماً من الراحلون,,ثقي بأنكِ أنت
وكل من ذكرتهم,,سيبقون في أعماقي أجمل شئ
رفيقتي في الوجع,,وأُستاذتي في الإبداع,,ثقي
بأنك منهل الإبداع,,
وأن جميع من ذكرتيهم,,,شعله وقاده..
في هذا المتصفح,, 
< <  ترى لو مافهمتي شي من الكلام,,
إعذريني,,لأني تأخرت على الجامعه :embarrest: 
كلامك عني ميه ميه,,تتوقعين لمتى,,وأنا مآساويه

----------


## أُخرىْ

صباحكم بركه,,

----------


## نُون

> ..
> 
> أُعذريني..لو أبقيت ما لكِ,,في داخلي لي




معذوره عزيزتي , ارجوكِ ابقيهِ بأعماقكِ , فقد أغرقني الفائتون ..  :embarrest: 




> وكل من ذكرتهم,,سيبقون في أعماقي أجمل شئ




تشابهـ اختلاجات ..  :amuse: 




> رفيقتي في الوجع,,



  :rolleyes:  , لأنني لن أدعكِ وحدكِ معهـ .




> وأُستاذتي في الإبداع,,



 مخطئة أنتِ هنا , لستُ بشيء .  :noworry: 




> < < ترى لو مافهمتي شي من الكلام,,
> إعذريني,,لأني تأخرت على الجامعه



 :bigsmile: 
تحدث معنا كثيراً ، بالتوفيق حبيبتي ،





> كلامك عني ميه ميه,,تتوقعين لمتى,,وأنا مآساويه





اممم
حتى ألتقي بكِ !!  :embarrest:  << ههـ , 

رائعةٌ أنتِ , صباحكِ سُكر ..

----------


## فرح

يتعبني التفكير
في حسم مصير حياتي ...

----------


## غبار الملائكه

*دوماً تجادل ليتها تتقن فن الجدال وتعرف معناه؟؟*

----------


## غبار الملائكه

فرح وانا كذلك 

ارهقني التفكير لكني مختلفه لاافكر في حياتي افكر فيما بعد حياتي ..<< خائفه انا جداً

----------


## نُون

الخوف الذي يعترينا ( نعمةٌ من اللهـ _ يجبُ أن نشكرهـُ علينا ، فالبخوفِ نُدركُ معنى الجنة و معنى النار ،
^ هكذا أشارَ عليَ احدهم ، عندما اعتارني مايعتريكِ الآن ^
لكن لا تُجاوزي الحدَ من الخوف حتى لا يصل بكِ إلى الهاوية ..

_ غبار الملائكة _
عهدتكِ قويهـ فعودي لسابقِ عهدكِ ,, لكِ كل الدعاء حبيبتي .

----------


## فرح

رفقا بقلبي ....
ماذنب هذا القلب ،،كي يتحطم 
كفاه مااخذه من الزمن ،،
لاتكن انت والزمان ...!؟
ماذا عساني ان اقول ،،،
غير كافي ياقلمي عتاب ...

----------


## Princess

كلنا مساكين
في شرع لا علاقة له بالدين..!!
مفلسين.. فكيف لنا ان نشتري عقلاَ
نحن معاشر العاشقين ؟؟!!







لا نملك الا املاً ..
ومتنفس هنا.. كوطن نسكن فيه ..
 تحت هوية مجانين !!

----------


## أُخرىْ

لاأتمنى سوى غفران من رب رحيم يُحيطني..
ليفيض الضياء بقلبي وأطمئن..
,,

----------


## أُخرىْ

لاأقوى على مغادرتكم,,
ولكني بحاجه للتحليق / ولترتيب ضوضاء تحيط بي,,


دعواتكم,,

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

كل عام وانتم باألف خ ـير}..
أيامكم سعيدة :)

----------


## كفن

مبارك عليكم جميعاً مولد نبي الله محمد صلى الله عليه وآله 
وكل عام والأمه الإسلاميه بخير وصحه وعافيه 
:)

----------


## كفن

..................................................  .....


وانتهى سبب الوجود :sad2:

----------


## نُون

شكراً جزيلاً للصدفهـ  ,

----------


## نُون

اعرفهـُ لن يتنازل ,
و اعرفني مجنونهـ , 
و اعرفهم .. لن يغفروا لنا .

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

للِتو عُدتُ من الجامعه بعدَ دوامٍ طويلٍ من الثامنةِ صباحاً

----------


## نُون

لكل فعل ردة فعل , 
أذكرها قاعدة درستها لكنها لمن لا اتذكر ( فأنا مشحونة الآن بزخمٍ معلوماتي .. لا يسمح باسترجاع شيء .


إن كانَ علي , فأنا لا أكترث , أَشربُ من بحرِ العناد .

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

بحرُ العِناد شرابُها

و الكأسُ أُنثى

تنتشي مُنهُ العقولْ

و القلبُ يسكرُ تارةً 

و لها يقولْ

" ليسَ على المجنونِ حرج "

----------


## نُون

أما كُنا اطفالاً ! نشعُ براءة , لما كبرنا ؟!

----------


## شمعة الوادي

ليست هناك
    وأنما في مكان بعيد
           رحلت لفترة قصيرة
وكم فراقها يعذبني
       لالا تتركيني وحيدة ياأختاه
ومن دونك المكان مظلم
فلتسرعي بانجاز المهمة
ولتاتي سريعا
نحن في أنتظارك
       تؤامت روحي

----------


## نُون

بحديثها عن الطفولهـ , تُغيضهـ , تُثيرهـ ,
مسكين .. يرجوها أن تكبُر , في حينِ أنها لا تزالُ تُزاولُ جنون الصغار .

----------


## نُون

كالسِحْر ..

----------


## نُون

اجوائي هادئهـ , للتوِ صحوتُ من غفوة _ اغفاءات التعب + الإمتلاء الذهني _
ستجعلكَ ترى الأبيض اسود و العكس ,  :wacko:

----------


## دمعة على السطور

سعيدة بكل ماجنيته من خلال تعايشي هنا...
سعيدة بكل معلومة اكتسبتها ..بكل ثقافة من شتى أنواعها..
وسعيدة أكثر وأكثر..بأخوتكم ...
سعيدة لتواجدي بينكم ...
سعيدة لكل شيئ وبحجم كل شيئ...

ربي أدم سعادتي...

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

*هناك قلوبًا احترمتنا فأُعجبنا بها
وهناك قلوبًا أحبتنا فأمتلكناها

وشتان بين الإعجاب والحب*
*
ولكن هل يحق لمن امتلك قلوبنا 
أن يمتلك عقولنا وأجسادنا ؟
**
*

----------


## نُون

يُبعثرني بلا حد , 


يا ربي ..
هل لي أن أغمسَ سُكَري بجوفهـ !

----------


## غبار الملائكه

الاتفهمون بأني اريد ان امووت 
لأتخلص من المي..

----------


## نُون

لا .. لا نفهم ,
 :bleh:

----------


## غبار الملائكه

*اذن لي مساحه من المغفره عن الرب اذا كنت اريد فقط >> ان لم امت<<*

----------


## نُون

أتعرفينَ الجنة , من منا مُقدَر ليُعمر بأركانها ؟!
لا . نعلم .

هكذا الموت , من مِنا سيكون قدرهـُ القادم ؟!
لا . نعلم 

أنتِ الآن تنشدينهـ بشغف , و ربما يخطفني و يُبقيكِ , هكذا الأمور تجري .

----------


## غبار الملائكه

معك حق لكن الموت بدأ يأخذ مني جزءا من دون ان يعلم ومن دون انا اعلم انا من قبل لاني افكر فيه كثيرا وسندخل معركه نحن وسوف يكون حليفه الفوز لانني سأظل اخشاه دوماً..

[[ رباه المغفره ساعدني بدأ يخنقني بشده ]]..
[رحماك يارب اليراعه].

----------


## غبار الملائكه

*ليت صوته معي*

*علي ارتوي ..*

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

مُحبطة جداً    :sad2:

----------


## غرام أحباب

آآآآآآآآه يادنياكفااايه عنااااد
وأضحكي لي ولومره..
ترى طاااال الغياااب

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

يأكل السهاد احداق فلا تنام .. وينبت في اجفانها
   سكين العذاب ..

----------


## كفن

حلمنا كثير

وتحقيقه قليل

----------


## Princess

تمنيت ان ارى احداهن.. وجها لوجه..

هنا هي دوما..في هذا المتصفح
كانت ستأتي ..
لولا ان الظروف اجبرتها ان تعتذر...


كم كنت متحمسه للقياها..
ولكني الآن غاضبه .. والويل من غضب اميره !!

<< اتمنى ان تعرف نفسها..!!

----------


## غرام أحباب

كُلاًمناله أحلام..
وأمآآآآل..
ومتى شاء الباري حققها..
ولكن..
علينا التحلي بالصبر
...................

----------


## غرام أحباب

أود أن أرى مايكمن في أعمااق قلبي
وجهً لوجه...
ولكن متى أراااد الله ذالك
سيكووون لُقيااانه....

----------


## دمعة على السطور

ليت كل مانتمنى ،،يُدرك ..

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

مازلت أُكـابر ،، بصـمت

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

سأذهب اليه ،، لعلي اغريه بالعودة
وإن عاد هل سيهجرني الارق؟!

----------


## هذيان

حواء وآدم
قضية يود كل منهما قراءة طلاسم الآخر,,,هذيان

----------


## هذيان

على رأسِ حواء من سماءِ آدم تمطر الأعذارهذيان

----------


## هذيان

يقال :
لم تؤخذ حواء من رأس آدم حتى لا تكون أعلى منه ، و لا من قدميه حتى لا تكون أقل منه ، بل من جنبه الأيسر لتكون مساوية له ، و من تحت ذراعه ليحميها ، و من ناحية قلبه ليحبها .مما أعجبني

----------


## كفن

إلهي إرحم ضميري..

----------


## كبرياء

أكرره العبث .........!
ولآ يروق لي أستفزآز أحدهم ..~!

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

لا يُخيفُني مِقصُّ الرقيب

لأنه و ببساطة في مواجهتي أنا الـ specail one

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

إنذارٌ شفهي

أنا و هِيَ نسُنُّ قوانينَ هذهِ اللُعبة

لِتُكن كما نشاءُ نحنْ , و إلا فستطالُكُم بطاقتي الحمراء

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

فقطَ هيَ لها حقُّ الحُكمُ عَليَّ !!

>>>>

مجنون  !! .. أعلمُ ذلِكَ مُنذُ زمنٍ طويل  :noworry: 

لا جديد

و أنتِ كذلِك  :amuse:

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

ذاهِبٌ للنوم ففِي الغدِ ثلاثُ مُختبرات

أحلامٌ سعيدةٌ للنائمين و لِـ الاحقينَ بِهِم 

 :amuse:

----------


## كفن

فراغ !!

----------


## كفن

> ذاهِبٌ للنوم ففِي الغدِ ثلاثُ مُختبرات
> 
> أحلامٌ سعيدةٌ للنائمين و لِـ الاحقينَ بِهِم



وصباح الخير للجالسين من النوم قبل قليل << :amuse: 

موفق بإذن الباري

----------


## نُون

محاضرةٌ في الجامعهـ + محاضرةٌ في المنزل =  :no:  << مش معقول ..  :angry:

----------


## فرح

اتظاهر دااائما بالقوه والابتسامه
ولكن قلبي يتوقد لهيب الحزن والالم ...

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

~.. أُعاتب من اُحب ..~
كلمااات أحرقت فؤادي 
لعلها تحس بوجع ما بي من ألم !!

----------


## المستحييل

احبها لا بل اعشقها واعشق جنون القسوه في قلبها ...
يالها من مجنونه فعشقي لها يفوق جنونها ملايييييين مرات..

----------


## نبراس،،،

لو ان للأنسان ممسحة 
سأمسح كل الذكريات 
التي جمعتني بك
ولا تعتقد انني لا اطيقك لا  لا 
بل لكي انسى
 انني اتالم عندماء القاك 
وعندما  تبتعد عني 
فأنت الالم المتبقي في ذكرياتي

----------


## نُون

صعبٌ .. جداً , 
| إن ظننتَ بأنَ كُل هلاوسي تخصكَ , وحدكَ |


 :sad2: 
قيدني هوَ و القدر ..

----------


## غبار الملائكه

*خـــــــــــــائفه انا جداً لاادري ماافعل ؟؟*

----------


## نُون

عدوى السقوطِ في أعماقِ القدرِ المجهول || تعتريني ||

----------


## نُون

> أحلامٌ سعيدةٌ للنائمين





اووو .. تذكرت ، أيُ سعيدة أيُ تعيسهـ ,,
حلمتُ البارحة بأنني طُردتُ من هنا ، مع أنني لم ارتكب جرماً ..
 :sad2: 


^
^

أليسَ أمراً باعثاً على الضحك !!
 :bigsmile:

----------


## غبار الملائكه

*عادت يداي مثل السنه الماضيه ترتجف*

*ياربي ارحمني حين وفاتي..*

----------


## نُون

ما بالُ احاديثكِ يا صديقة , تُنبتُ بجوفي سنابلاً من قلق .

----------


## غبار الملائكه

*انا لم اقصد جلب القلق لكِ* 
*رعاك الرب*  

*لكني سأصبح مجنونه من الخوف..*

----------


## نُون

إن لم استطعْ جلبكِ إلى عالمي , فخذي بيدي إلى عالمكِ ..
_ المهم _
ألا تبقي وحيدة .

----------


## شمعة الوادي

لما أسمع عن ضرس الاسنان وألمه أقول عادي مو لهدرجة
بس لم تجرب هالشي تصير الدنيا دوارة ولا تعرف هالالم من وين جاء .......
هذا مو ضرس هذا عفريت
والا يخاف من دكتور الاسنان يجلس مكانه افضل ليه
وأدواته تخوف
يمكن نحتمل الالم يومين لكن مو على طول
الله يصبرني على هذا الضرس ويهديني

----------


## غبار الملائكه

*ليتني استطيع*

----------


## أموله

... مهمومه .. !!

لـآ اأدري مآ األسبب ..؟؟

----------


## غبار الملائكه

_ليت القدر لم يجمعها معي لما كنت حزينه.._

_[اعتبك ياقدر]._

----------


## كفن

*ُكُنْتُ أَتَمِّنى َأنّهَا َكانّتْ صَامِتَه ِفيْ ذَلْكَ الْمَسَآءُُ*
*....*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أود عناقها بشده..

----------


## هذيان

مسكينٌ هو قلبي...
لأول مرة أتنحى جانبا في هذا المتصفح
ربما كما جعلني هكذا في قلبه....
سأغير مكاني ولونيهذيان

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

*تائه في دواامه التفكير ...~*
*آه :(*

----------


## نُون

أذكر يومَ سافرنا إلى الكويت قبل ثلاثةِ أشهر .. قصدنا حديقة الحيوان صباحاً , و قد اجتمع هناكَ أطفالُ إحدى الروضات،
جلسنا أنا و أختي و ابنةَ عمي منتظرين وصول القطار ليقلنا حول أرجاءِ الحديقة بكاملها ..
 الأمر الملفت هناك .. 
هوَ طفلٌ صغير يلاحق طفلةً بعمرهـ ، كانَ يداعبها و تشتكي عليهِ عندَ الأستاذ ، ثم يعود يتصدى طريقها فتُدبر ، و عندما طالَ بنا العناء و نحن بانتظار القطار أصبحت تتأفف بشكل ملحوظ ، فوضعَ يدهـُ على كتفها يلاطفها ، و يهدأ من روعها , فما كانَ منها إلا أنها ألقتْ بيده ..


انفجرتُ ضحكاً بوجههـِ بلا قصد .. فأشعرني حينها بأنهـُ حقاً يودُ قتلي ,
و ظلَ يمقتني بنظرةِ ازدراء حتى و نحن على متنِ الحافلهـ ، حتى أدبرتُ و أدبر .

----------


## نُون

لما أنا ؟!

----------


## هذيان

لأنك أنت عزيزتي بروءةهذيان

----------


## Princess

لا اظنني سأنام..
فمتى ستشرق الشمس ؟!

----------


## Princess

لآدم..
قوه , جبروت,, عظمه,,, لا شيء يستطيع قهرها وكسرها  
سوى تجاهل حواء...!!
....... ردا على حكايتك براءة...

----------


## دمعة على السطور

تنّور ظُلمة الأكوان 

صداقتنا مثل شمعة 

ومثل زهرة ربيع الشوق 

تعانق من السما دمعة 

ومثل طير السما الصدّاح 


إذا غرّد فرد جنحه

ضحكنا وبيها ضحكتنا

نشرنا للحياة فرحة 

وإذا مرة تزاعلنا تعاتبنا

وتراضينا بأثر جمعة 

يامحلى العتاب ويا

رفيق الـ دربك بدربه


دوم ادعي الاله إنه

يخلي قلبك بقلبه



إهداء إلى كل الأصدقاء   :)


دمعة ..

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

> لآدم..
> قوه , جبروت,, عظمه,,, لا شيء يستطيع قهرها وكسرها 
> سوى تجاهل حواء...!! 
> 
> ....... ردا على حكايتك براءة...



 
أممم إنْ كانَ آدمُ ذاك ضعيفاً فحقَّ كلامُكِ

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

> لآدم..
> قوه , جبروت,, عظمه,,, لا شيء يستطيع قهرها وكسرها 
> سوى تجاهل حواء...!! 
> 
> ....... ردا على حكايتك براءة...



 
لنْ تقوى على ذلِكَ الأدم إلا حواءٌ أُنثى !! بِكلِّ معنى الكلمة

----------


## غرام أحباب

إذاكنت أنا}..
بنظرالناس ولاشي
فيكفيني أني بنظرك كل شي....

----------


## نُون

أرقٌ مصدرهـُ الزكام المفاجيء _ حتماً _ قادر على ايقاظكَ من عميقِ سباتك ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

لاأطمع بالكثير....

ساعة واحدة فقط تكون بالقرب مني...

----------


## غرام أحباب

أبسألك يازمن هوالبلى مني!!
وإذامومني..
ليه البشرتتجاهلني

----------


## غرام أحباب

> لاأطمع بالكثير....
> 
> 
> ساعة واحدة فقط تكون بالقرب مني...



 
عكسكي تماماً
بل أودالأقتراب منه ساعات وساعاات

----------


## نُون

> لأنك أنت عزيزتي بروءة



 :embarrest: 



> لآدم..
> قوه , جبروت,, عظمه,,, لا شيء يستطيع قهرها وكسرها 
> سوى تجاهل حواء...!!
> ....... ردا على حكايتك براءة...




مُحقة ،  :toung: 




> أممم إنْ كانَ آدمُ ذاك ضعيفاً فحقَّ كلامُكِ



لا أظنهـُ ضعيفاً , لكن العشقُ أودى بهـِ ..  :wink: 




> لنْ تقوى على ذلِكَ الأدم إلا حواءٌ أُنثى !! بِكلِّ معنى الكلمة



وااااااااو ..  :bigsmile: 



صهـ ..
ربما تذكرني ذاك الطفل و دعا علي ، انظروني _ كح كح _ مُرهقة ..

----------


## نُون

كأنثى تشبهـُ المطر ، تتقاطرُ نشوى , لتحتفي بأهلِ الأرضِ و أعيادهم :| لو أكون |:

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> عكسكي تماماً
> 
> 
> بل أودالأقتراب منه ساعات وساعاات



لأني مُستيقنة بأن الليلة ستمضي دون أدنى لقاء بيني وبينها ..


لذلك لم أطمع إلا بفرد ساعة ...



لافرق الله بينكِ وبين حبيب عزيزتي... 

بحق الحبيب محمد وآله الطاهرين صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم أجمعين ..

موفقة ..

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

Flash

يُلقبونني بـ special one و يزعمونَ أني مُختلِف

كُلُّ من حولي

لكن

لم يرمِني أحدُهم بالِسِحر غير الساحرة !!  :amuse:

----------


## نُون

السَحَرة كُثر هذه الأيام ,

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

> يومي مُرهق ,
> 
> يبتدأ من السابعة و النصف صباحاً ، و ينتهي في الرابعة عصراً , هذا إن تكرمت علينا تلك الثرثارة و لم تدعنا حتى الخامسة مساءً , 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> هههـ / ربما مرضي وسيلة للهروب اليوم ،



عافاكِ الله يا براءة و ألبسَكِ ثوبَ العافية << هذا وقتُ الدُعاءِ لكِ  :amuse:

----------


## نُون

من أين تستخرجُ المحذوفات !!  :weird:

----------


## غرام أحباب

لافرق الله بينكِ وبين حبيب عزيزتي... 

بحق الحبيب محمد وآله الطاهرين صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم أجمعين ..

موفقة ..

كل الشُكرلكِ عزيزتي...
ولاتنسيني من دُعائك

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

> من أين تستخرجُ المحذوفات !!



 
أَوَلَمْ تقولِي أَنِيَّ ساحِر  :toung:

----------


## نُون

اعرفنا ... نُجاهدُ لأن نكون , و لسنا بكائنين .

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

للربِّ فقط .. كُن فيكونْ

و لنا العملْ ..  حتى يكونْ


أرى شيطانَ الفلسفةِ في طريقهِ إليّ

----------


## نُون

ليخمدَ هذا الشيطان بأحضانِ السَحَر , و إلا فالغلبةُ ستكونُ علي ..  :sad2:

----------


## دمعة على السطور

سأنزوي بعيداً..

----------


## همس الصمت

مابال قلبي مظطرب
لايعلم كيف هو معنى الاستقرار ..؟

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

غفوةٌ لشيطاني حتى .. لا ..  :amuse:

----------


## همس الصمت

خوف يعتريني لا أعلم أسبابه
يؤرق قلبي ويجعله يعيش حالة حزن وألم ..

----------


## نُون

أصابهـُ مسٌ من الجنون , على ربى الفجر , سنقصدُ شيخاً يُشفيهـ ..
لئلا أقع خلفَ قضبانِ المتهمين .

----------


## همس الصمت

مابالكم أيها الناس
أرحموا قلبي
فقد تعب من شدة ما تمسكون به
فقد أوقفتم الدم من المسير عبر الاوردة ..
فالترحموا ضعفه أيها البشر ..

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

اشششش


 

قال الشيخ :

عِلاجُكُما مُستحيل فقد تفشّى الجُنونُ فيكُما

 :huh:

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

أُراهِن أنّ الشيخ و هيَ هُما المجنونان

أما أنا ... فـ ...  :amuse:

----------


## نُون

:weird: 
يدعي العصمة , و أصابعُ الإتهامِ تتناولهـُ من كُل صوب .

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

أما أنا ... فـ ...

كانَ هناكَ فراغٌ لم أًقُم بِملئِه

اتهمتني هيَ أني أدّعيتُ العِصمة

فلربما أكملتُ الفراغَ بـ المجنونِ الأكبر

ما يحصِلُ حينها ؟!

 :wink:

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

> يدعي العصمة , و أصابعُ الإتهامِ تتناولهـُ من كُل صوب .








> أما أنا ... فـ ...
> 
> 
> كانَ هناكَ فراغٌ لم أًقُم بِملئِه
> 
> اتهمتني هيَ أني أدّعيتُ العِصمة
> 
> فلربما أكملتُ الفراغَ بـ المجنونِ الأكبر
> 
> ما يحصِلُ حينها ؟!






^
^
^

في كِلا الحالتين يُرفَعُ عني القلم

لأنيَ مجنون

بجمعِ المُعادلتين في الإقتباسين الماضيين

أصبِحُ معصوماً 

<< شيطانُ فلسفتي في إنتظارٍ جِنيتِّكِ اللتي لمُ تستيقظْ يوماً  :amuse:

----------


## نُون

:noworry: 
الجنون فنون ,,



ربما ارحل ..فاصنعْ من أنوثتي المترسبةَ بأعماقكَ دُميةً تشبهُني جداً , حتى ترافقك .

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

:amuse:

----------


## نُون

يالتنبؤاتِ قلبي العسيرة .. بشأن الفراغات المملوءة ،

----------


## نُون

أثِق أو لا أثِق ،

 :huh: 



سأرحلُ قبلَ إعلانِ الحرب .. دعاؤكم .

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

بيني وبينكِ ريحٌ ..وغيمٌ .. وبرقٌ .. ورعدٌ وثلجٌ ونارْ 
واعرفُ انّ الوصولَ لعينكِ وهمٌ واعرفُ انّ الوصولَ اليكِ انتحارْ
نزار

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

أنا موعِدٌ أكلتهُ السنونْ

يواعدُني الموجُ لكنهُ لا يجيء

برِئِتُ إلى البحرِ مِن كُلِّ موجٍ يخونْ

أنا واحدٌ شطرتهُ الشعارات :

نِصفي جنون .. و نِصفي جنون

الصحيح

----------


## نُون

ستسألُني الطفولةَ ذاتَ يوم :
أنا أم هوَ ؟! 


مُتأكدةٌ 
بأنني سأقفُ كالبلهاءِ بليلةٍ شتائية , تُرافقني بومةٌ عرجاء ..
لا أفقهها و لا تُفقهني

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

الساعةُ الثالثة مُحاضرة و أُخرى في الرابِعة

نراكُم بخير

----------


## فرح

وتبقى ساعات العمر محدوده...

----------


## اسير الهوى

لا أعلم بما افسر هذه الحالة

لكنها كغيمة كئيبة تمر بمجرتي

تقتل بسمتي

وتكهل احساسي

وتقتل الامل احيانا من عيني

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> لا أعلم بما افسر هذه الحالة
> 
> 
> لكنها كغيمة كئيبة تمر بمجرتي
> 
> تقتل بسمتي
> 
> وتكهل احساسي
> 
> ...







*تلك أناا..~*
*فليتني افسر ما بداخلي *

----------


## فرح

لو تنمسك الاقدار ...!
لمسكت قدري منذا تلك الحظه ......واوقفتها ..

----------


## كفن

أريدُ رؤية عشقي الأبيض في القريب !!

----------


## كفن

*هي:* أُريد سؤالك يا أنت..  


*هو:* تفضلي.. 


*هي:* هل تعشق غيري؟؟ 


*هو:* نعم ..ولكن كيف علمتي ؟! 


*هي:* إستنتجت ذلك من حديثك السابق.. 


*هو:* اذاً لما تسألين؟؟ 


*هي:* فقط أحببت التأكد.. 


*هو:* فيما معناه أنكِ سوف تتركيني..  


*هي:* وهل في ذلك شك ؟؟ 


*هو:* الله يحفظكِ وينور دربكِ.. 





وإنتهى مابينهما من عشق خرافي.. 


وهي كانت بلهاء.. 

لم تكن تعلم أنه* يعشق* ذلك الأبيض الذي لن يراه..

وأنه يريد التخلص من تمسكها به ..

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

أُداري الصبــرَ بالصبـــــرِ 
وأُخفــي الآه فـي الصــــــدرِ 
آآآه ..~
يارب هوون على المحزون ضيقااااته
آآآه ..~

----------


## نُون

هيَ النحرُ المبتورُ من القُبلْ ، هي الكفُ التي صَفعتْ الأحلامُ المُضغثة ، الحائمة حولَ أنوثتها .

----------


## غبار الملائكه

*ليتني اعرف مايحدث؟؟*

----------


## غبار الملائكه

ومازالت تنفض الغبار عنه

ومازال يعشقها بجنون

ومازالوا يتقاسمون الرغيف..

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

كم اكره تلك النظرة..
في الواقع لم اكرهها يوما ،، 
بالطبع اكرهها فهي تصيبني بالارتباك
تشعرني كأني طفلة بلهاء ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

سأشعل شموع الحب لكِ في قلبي..



كل عام وأنتِ توأماً للروح ..بلسماً للجراح ..

كل عام وأحلامكِ زهور متفتحة ..متأملة كل خير..

كل عام وأنتِ كل الخير... 

ياشقيقتي...ونصفي الآخر..

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

ربما لو كان المكان غير المكان
والزمان غير الزمان
والاشخاص غير الاشخاص
لتحدثت اليكِ ،، لكن ..

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أود أخراج الحروف 
العالقة في لساني..

----------


## هذيان

الحب يسرق ساعات النوم حتى يمرض البدن
يالطيف....
هذيان

----------


## دمعة على السطور

لولهة صُوِّر لي .. 

أنني أعيش في هذا العالم لوحدي..دون بشر يُعاشرونني.. 
فراودني خوف مع ضيق في الأنفاس.. 



ولكن الحمد لله 

هناك من أتى فأسعفني وأخرجني من حالتي.. 


اممممم اتسائل ... 

أين الجميع.. 
أيختبئون خلف أسوار الحروف.. 

يُقال بلهجتنا العامية .. 
"الجنة بدون ناس ماتنداس.. 


فما بالكم بدنيا دنية !!!

----------


## دمعة على السطور

سُرعان ماتنطفئ لحظات السعادة ..
أسفي لها وعليها حينما ودعتنا وضاعت ..



ولكن 

يقيني يقول أنها لن تلبث إلا أن تعود ..
بإذن الله ستعود !!

أنا بالانتظار..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

الخاطر في ضيقة...


ياسادتي..

----------


## همس الصمت

مابالك ياقلبي تتألم
إهدأ فستكون الامور على خير ..
إهدأ رفقا بي أهدأ ..

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

دعوةٌ مفتوحةٌ للجميع

اضغط هُنا

7
7

{ آدم تحت عيووون او رحمة حـــــــوااااء} 


 :amuse:

----------


## هذيان

بروءة بنت خالي نائمة :wink: 
أحلام سعيدة عزيزتي
هذيان

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

حدَّ السماءِ أشتاق ..  :amuse:

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

وحد الجنون اتعذب !!  :wacko:

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

أريدُ النوم 

لا أدري لِمَ الأرق

 :sad2:

----------


## Princess

الف مبروك  فراولتي .. غناتي.. رفيقتي..غاليتي
دخولك ذاك القفص الذهبي...
وعقبال بقية الطيور الطايره يا عساها تنصاد..  
لعشقنا كلتينا للفراوله كل منا تلقب الأخرى بذلك

----------


## اسير الهوى

قاسوةٌ..

ان يرى القلب مالا تراه العيون..

فيظل القلب بما يرى مفتون..

والعين ....

تشتاق... وتبقى في غبون..

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

لا شئ يستحق التفكير ...

بدأت اتجاهل ذلك ..

----------


## نبض قلب

بدأ الـ ج ــــــــد ،، 

فلنكمل الطريق بتوفيق من المولى .. 

دعائكم لي أحبائي ..

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> بدأ الـ ج ــــــــد ،، 
> 
> فلنكمل الطريق بتوفيق من المولى .. 
> 
> دعائكم لي أحبائي ..



*موفقه لكل خير يارب غلاااتووو*
*وبالتوفيق لكِ بالنجاح والسعاده* 
*لن انساكِ من الدعاء* 
*فجدي واجتهدي لكي تزرعي ثمر جهدك* 
*الى الأمام*

----------


## اسير الهوى

لجئت لركنٍ..

اثق اني لن اخيب فيها ظناً..

----------


## اسير الهوى

*افتقدك..*
*فلتكن بقربي..*

----------


## همسة ألم

اووووف 
أشعر بهم يجري في عروقي 
لكن لا أعرف ماهو 
أشعر بأن دمعتي على وشك السقوط
لكن لا اعرف السبب !!

----------


## همسة ألم

علي أن أكرهك لكي أعيش معك 
في سعادتك الغريبه,,,

----------


## نُون

لا تزال تَطلبُ الرحمة ، تنشدُ المطرَ أن يتقاطرَ على وجهها المُبعثر ، على صدرها المبتورِ من العبق ، على كَفيها الفقيرينِ من الوجد .
ستبقى كما عرفتها ..
مُلقاةٌ على حافةِ الطرقات ، مُغطاةٌ بسربالٍ من جحيمِ الحب ، تُحاولُ أن تُلقي بهِ بعيداً ، 
فيَرتديها من جديد .
هيَ ..
كانتْ أُنثى ، و اليومَ صُلبتْ على ظهرِ القمر ، حين خالفتِ قوانين اللُعبةِ المشبوهة 
( لُعبة الحبِ و القدر ) . 
قدرُها ..
أن تُحملَ على نعشٍ فقيرَ الكفن ، شحيحَ الكافورِ ، جافَ المنهل ، ذاتَ يوم ستَحتفي الغرابينُ حولهُ لتقييمَ عُرسَ الطُهرِ المكلوم .
 

 ربما ستكونونَ من المدعوين .

----------


## نُون

هل سيبقى يُغني لأجلها ، حتى من بعد أن ارتكبتها الخطايا !

----------


## همسة ألم

أكرهـ حينما 
أرى إسمك هنـــا

----------


## شمعة الوادي

أبتسم معي ومع أجمل طفولة وأجمل أبتسامة
صديقتي الصغيرة لم يكن لي أصدقاء ولكن يوجد عندي أفضل من الاصداقاء
هذه الطفولة والبراءة والبسمة المشرقة صباحا هي أحلى مافي الكون كله .
صغيرتي أضيئي البسمة في وجهي...
               لي تكملة هنا سارجع محملة لكم بالهدايا

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

أَعزِفُ النايَ أُغني

لحنَ حُبي

لحنَ آمالِ الحياة

لكِ أُهدي

عَبَقَ القلبِ سلام

----------


## نُون

فوبيا القطط تلازمني , اليومَ دخلت خِلسةً , فأرتعشتُ بلا حد ..
أكرهها .

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

نراكُم لاحِقاً

.
.

----------


## همسة ألم

أكرهك 
أكرهك 
أكرهك 
ياابن ادم 
أكره الصفحة حينما تكون أنت فيها 
ليتك لم تكن هنــــــــــــا

----------


## غبار الملائكه

ليتني اقود سياره
 لم احتجتُ لآدم اللعين << غاضبه جداً انا

----------


## شمعة الوادي

فليبتعد عنك الكره والغضب ياحواء
وطلي علينا بنافدة من البسمة
هل هذا يكفي أما هناك شيء ماء...........

----------


## غبار الملائكه

ان كنتي تقصديني فلا يكفيني  
الا اذا قتلت احداً ما ..
من آدم طبعاً

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> ان كنتي تقصديني فلا يكفيني 
> 
> 
> 
> الا اذا قتلت احداً ما ..






*لـآ تتوقفي قبل ،.*
*أن تلقي شيطآن أدم صريـ ع ـاً ،.*
*بين يديكِ ،.*
**
*<~ ،.*
*أدع ـو لكِ ،.*
*من كل قلبي ،.*
*كوني بـ خ ـير ،.*

----------


## غبار الملائكه

> *لـآ تتوقفي قبل ،.*
> *أن تلقي شيطآن أدم صريـ ع ـاً ،.*
> *بين يديكِ ،.*
> **
> *<~ ،.*
> *أدع ـو لكِ ،.*
> *من كل قلبي ،.*
> *كوني بـ خ ـير ،.* [/left]



 
ان لم اقتل آدم سأقوم بقتل نفسي لأننا لانستطيع العيش معاً في ارض واحده..

اشكرك جداً لدعواك..

----------


## غبار الملائكه

*سأثور ضد آدم يوماً ما وسأجعله خاتم في اصبع كل حواء؟؟*
*من تـــريد ذلك فقط...*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> *سأثور ضد آدم يوماً ما وسأجعله خاتم في اصبع كل حواء؟؟*
> 
> 
> *من تـــريد ذلك فقط...*



*سـ أثور مـ ع ـكِ ،.*
*لـ أُخ ـضع ج ـبروته ،.*
*و كفى ،.*
**
*<~ ،.*
*غ ـنية أنآ ع ـنه ،.*
*إن كآن سـ يلتف ح ـول أصبـ ع ـي ،.*
*كـ ح ـلقة خ ـرسآء تُزينه ،.* 
**

----------


## غبار الملائكه

> *سـ أثور مـ ع ـكِ ،.*
> 
> *لـ أُخ ـضع ج ـبروته ،.*
> *و كفى ،.*
> **
> *<~ ،.*
> *غ ـنية أنآ ع ـنه ،.*
> *إن كآن سـ يلتف ح ـول أصبـ ع ـي ،.*
> *كـ ح ـلقة خ ـرسآء تُزينه ،.* 
> ...



 
سنكتب العنوان ثوره لغبار ودموع 
وسنكتب ضد آدم طبعاً..
وانا كذلك غنيه عنه  :bigsmile:  ههه اضكتيني بحق شكراً لك..

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> سنكتب العنوان ثوره لغبار ودموع 
> وسنكتب ضد آدم طبعاً..
> وانا كذلك غنيه عنه  ههه اضكتيني بحق شكراً لك..



* و لـ تكن ثورة طُهر ،.*
*في موآج ـهة رج ـس الـ غ ـرور،.*
*و لنآ الـ غ ـلبة بـ إذن المولى ،.*
*<~ ،.*
*سـ ع ـيدة لأنني أستطـ ع ـت ،.*
*رسم الأبتسآمة ع ـلى شفتيكِ ،.*
**

----------


## غبار الملائكه

> *و لـ تكن ثورة طُهر ،.*
> *في موآج ـهة رج ـس الـ غ ـرور،.*
> *و لنآ الـ غ ـلبة بـ إذن المولى ،.*
> *<~ ،.*
> *سـ ع ـيدة لأنني أستطـ ع ـت ،.*
> *رسم الأبتسآمة ع ـلى شفتيكِ ،.*
> 
> **



سأكسر ذاك الغرور ذات يوم , واكيد سوف تكون لي الغلبه وسأضم الانثى جميعهن معي في الانتصار..
وانا سعيده لاني غاضبه وانتي جأتي لأضحاكي..

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*أ و تـ ع ـرفين يآ غ ـبآر ..!*
*يستوطنني شـ ع ـور ،.*
*و يلتف ح ـولي بـ ج ـنون ،.*
*يرسم لي أنكسآر أدم ،.*
*أمآمكِ بـ شموخ ،.* 
*<~ ،.*
*أُقسم أنني أنتشي فرحٌ بـ ذآك الشـ ع ـور ،.*
*ليته يطول ،.*

----------


## نُون

> *سأثور ضد آدم يوماً ما وسأجعله خاتم في اصبع كل حواء؟؟*
> 
> 
> *من تـــريد ذلك فقط...*



 :nuts: 


أنا يا أستاذة .. 

 :clap:

----------


## غبار الملائكه

*أ و تـ ع ـرفين يآ غ ـبآر ..!* 
*يستوطنني شـ ع ـور ،.*
*و يلتف ح ـولي بـ الج ـنون ،.*
*يرسم لي أنكسآر أدم ،.*
*أمآمكِ بـ شموخ ،.* 
*ليته ينكسر بشموخ سانال افضل جائزه وبفنون , وسيبقى بي مفتون ,لأني حاولت كسره وانا انظره بالعيون, عله يبقى مفتوح الجفون لان يوجد من يكسر ذاك الغرور.*
*<~ ،.*
*أقسم أنني أنتشي فرحٌ بـ ذآك الشـ ع ـور ،.* 
*ليته يطول ،.*
*سيطول مادام هناك انثى تكسر.. تقبلي ماكتبت لأنني لااجد الكتابه ..*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> *أ و تـ ع ـرفين يآ غ ـبآر ..!* 
> 
> *يستوطنني شـ ع ـور ،.*
> *و يلتف ح ـولي بـ الج ـنون ،.*
> *يرسم لي أنكسآر أدم ،.*
> *أمآمكِ بـ شموخ ،.* 
> *ليته ينكسر بشموخ سانال افضل جائزه وبفنون , وسيبقى بي مفتون ,لأني حاولت كسره وانا انظره بالعيون, عله يبقى مفتوح الجفون لان يوجد من يكسر ذاك الغرور.*
> *<~ ،.*
> *أقسم أنني أنتشي فرحٌ بـ ذآك الشـ ع ـور ،.*
> ...




 
*تيقني أنني ،.*
*مح ـتضةٌ ع ـبير أح ـرفكِ ،.*
*و شذى صدقكِ ،.*
*بكل فخ ـر ،.*
*<~ ،.*
*لـآ تقللي من شأن مآ تكتبين ،.*
*مرة أُخ ـرى ،.*
**

----------


## غبار الملائكه

حاضر سيدتي ..
امرك مطاع والشكر لك على بوحك.. :embarrest:

----------


## هذيان

غبار الملائكة
للدموع إحساس

سأنضم إليكم إن كنتم تقبلوني لتكسر أنوثتي شموخ آدم...
هذيان

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

أنا آدم !!  :amuse:

----------


## غبار الملائكه

يسرنا انضمامك في الثوره بالطبع تقبلي سلامي..
((لقد كونا حزب من اربع  :bigsmile:  مسروره انا).

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> حاضر سيدتي ..
> 
> 
> امرك مطاع والشكر لك على بوحك..





*هكذآ أسـ ع ـد بكِ ،.*
*شآمـ خ ـة رغ ـم كل شيء ،.*
**





> غبار الملائكة
> للدموع إحساس
> 
> سأنضم إليكم إن كنتم تقبلوني لتكسر أنوثتي شموخ آدم...







> هذيان




*هي أولى بشآئر الـ غ ـلبة بـ التأكيد ،.*
*مرح ـباً بكِ هذيآن ،.*
*<~ ،.*
*أُقسم أن كل أح ـآسيسي  ،.*
*تترآقص فرح ـاً ،.*
**

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

آدمٌ في الإسلام يستطيعُ حصدَ أربعٍ مِن بنات حواء  :wink: 

أما قلبي فحواءُ واحدة تكفيهِ جِداً  :toung: 

لا زال آدمُ مُتفوِقاً هع

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

فرح وحزن مشكورة ياشمعة الموضو ع مرة حلو

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

هل مِن مُبارِز ؟!


 :amuse:

----------


## غبار الملائكه

لن تكفيك حواء واحده مادمت تفكر في ان آدم يستطيع حصد اربع من بنات حواء..

ولن تفوز مادمت حية ارزق..

سأحارب كل آدمي ينوي مبارزه حواء.

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

أرى غضَبَ السماء يُمطِرُ مِن عينيكِ سيدتي   :toung: 

و منْ قال أني أُفكِر في الأربع << هوَ الإسلامُ أباح ذلِك

و ليسُ كُلُّ مُباحٍ أعملُ بِه  :wink: 


غُبار .. عليكِ بِمُحاربةِ غضبِكِ و هزمِه حتى تفوزي بآدم  :amuse:

----------


## هذيان

من أقوال بيرون :
مأساة الحب تتخلص في أن 
الرجل : يريد أن يكون أول من يدخل قلب المرأة .
والمرأة : تريد أن تكون آخر من يدخل قلب الرجل .
ـــــ هذا إن دل على شىء فإنما يدل على ............

----------


## شمعة الوادي

أني ودي أنتقم هل لازال هناك مكان لي

----------


## غبار الملائكه

أرى غضَبَ السماء يُمطِرُ مِن عينيكِ سيدتي  :toung:  لست غاضبه لكوني حواء انما غاضبه لأن آدم غير تغير ليس آدم مانعرفه ذاك .. 
انا حواء عن عشر ممن يدعي بانه آدم. 

و منْ قال أني أُفكِر في الأربع << هوَ الإسلامُ أباح ذلِك
انا لم اقل لك كلامي ليس فيه نوع من الابهام واضح جداً. 
و ليسُ كُلُّ مُباحٍ أعملُ بِه  :wink: 
اعلم ..ومن قال لك بانك تبع لكل شيء, حتى تفعل كل شيء مباح. 


غُبار .. عليكِ بِمُحاربةِ غضبِكِ و هزمِه حتى تفوزي بآدم  :amuse: 
لااريد الفوز به , ومن قال لك اني لن اعيش الا عندما افوز بآدم , الحياه جميله حتى وان لم يكن لآدم وجود وساعيش كان موجود او لم يكن..

----------


## غبار الملائكه

نعم هناك مكان لكِ.

----------


## هذيان

شىء مضحك جدا براءة بجانبي على اللاب توب
تنتظر أتصال الشبكة لتبارز آدم
( معصبة حدها وأنا أضحك )

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

> شىء مضحك جدا براءة بجانبي على اللاب توب
> تنتظر أتصال الشبكة لتبارز آدم
> ( معصبة حدها وأنا أضحك )



 
براءة ستكونُ معي ضِدكِ  :toung:

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

الكلُّ مدعوٌ هُنا

في مقهى Via Via الأُردُن

لعلَّ غضبَ حواء تِجاهَ آدم يخمُد  :amuse:

----------


## غبار الملائكه

من المستحيل ان تكون معك..

ليتني استطيع الدراسه في الاردن لاتيت معك الى المقهى ورأيت.

----------


## غبار الملائكه

لما لم تجادل آدم الا تتقن فن الجدال معي؟؟
((اظن انك تعرف من اقصد))؟

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

صدقيني ستكونُ معي  :wink:  فقط لتكونَ ضِدكِ  :amuse: 

عِندَ زيارتكِ للأردُن أعطيكِ عناوينَ أفضلِ المقاهي  :toung:

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

> لما لم تجادل آدم الا تتقن فن الجدال معي؟؟
> 
> 
> ((اظن انك تعرف من اقصد))؟



إسألي سمائكِ علّها تُجيبُكِ

----------


## غبار الملائكه

لن تكون ضدي ابداً اقسم لك ..
هل رأيت رحيق يبتعد عن الزهره؟؟
هكذا براءه لاتبتعد عني.. 
لن اجعل آدم يرشدني سأرشد نفسي بنفسي..((غرور مني)).

----------


## غبار الملائكه

> إسألي سمائكِ علّها تُجيبُكِ



اجابتني تقول انت من تقصده؟؟ :wink:

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

الطبيعةُ تحكي أن يكونَ آدمُ مع حواء

لا آدمَ مع آدم و لا حواءَ مع حواء

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

> اجابتني تقول انت من تقصده؟؟




سلامي للسماءِ بِحجمِ السماء  :amuse: 

نجمةٌ أنتِ يا غُبار بِجانِبِها >> الآن سيظهرُ غضبُكِ على آدم  :wink:

----------


## غبار الملائكه

> الطبيعةُ تحكي أن يكونَ آدمُ مع حواء
> 
> 
> لا آدمَ مع آدم و لا حواءَ مع حواء



انا لم اقل ان الطبيعه لاتحكي ولكنني اقول اني سأثور منه يوما ((يارب ساعدني)) حتى لو عندي آدم بحكم الطبيعه ...كما تقول..
والطبيعه تقول ان الموت يفرق بين آدم وحواء ..

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

> انا لم اقل ان الطبيعه لاتحكي ولكنني اقول اني سأثور منه يوما ((يارب ساعدني)) حتى لو عندي آدم بحكم الطبيعه ...كما تقول..
> والطبيعه تقول ان الموت يفرق بين آدم وحواء ..



قد يُفرِّقُ بينَ جسدين لكِنهُ لايُفرّقُ بين روحين  :amuse: 

ما أشهى القهوةً الفرنسية  :toung:

----------


## غبار الملائكه

> سلامي للسماءِ بِحجمِ السماء  
> 
> نجمةٌ أنتِ يا غُبار بِجانِبِها >> الآن سيظهرُ غضبُكِ على آدم



السماء انثى..(( هل تدرك؟؟)).
لن يظهر غضبي مادمت اجادل , لن يظهر الا عندما لااتقن فن الجدال.
ولن اغضب على آدم مادام واحد وليس عشره من آدم يروق لي .. اما المتبقيه....

----------


## غبار الملائكه

> قد يُفرِّقُ بينَ جسدين لكِنهُ لايُفرّقُ بين روحين 
> 
> 
> ما أشهى القهوةً الفرنسية



بالطبع لايفرق بين روحين ..
لااحب القهوه الفرنسيه ((من اجل العناد طبعاً)..

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

أما أنا فأعشَقُها جِداً

تخيلي القهوة و السماء .. و إنْ كانت الشيشة موجودة  :toung:

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

كح كح << يبدو أنّ أحدهُم دعا عليّ  :noworry:

----------


## غبار الملائكه

> أما أنا فأعشَقُها جِداً
> 
> 
> تخيلي القهوة و السماء .. و إنْ كانت الشيشة موجودة



 
ان كانت في الشتاء احبها ..
اما ماتقول عنه (شيشه)فلا احب رائحتها ابداً احب الدخان ورائحته.

----------


## غبار الملائكه

> كح كح << يبدو أنّ أحدهُم دعا عليّ



 
 :wink:  :wink:  :wink:  انا :bigsmile:  :toung:  :cool:  :noworry:

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

الجوُّ عِندنا شِتاء  :amuse:

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

> انا



أعلمُ ذلِك فأنا ساحِر كما تقولُ السماء  :wink:

----------


## غبار الملائكه

> أعلمُ ذلِك فأنا ساحِر كما تقولُ السماء



 ليس السماء من تقول انت اوهمت نفسك في عقلك الباطن بانك ساحر ورضيت بالاقناع وتوهمت بانك بت ساحر.

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

ثورة ضد طغيان آدم   :clap: 
بالطبع ساكون في الصفوف الاولى مع الثائرات
سأكون جيفارا الثورة ضد آدم

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

> ليس السماء من تقول انت اوهمت نفسك في عقلك الباطن بانك ساحر ورضيت بالاقناع وتوهمت بانك بت ساحر.



هيَ من قالتْ و وصفتني بِذلِك  :noworry: 

ليست هيَ فقط حتى المطرُ المُتساقِطُ قالَ ذلِك  :cool:

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

> ثورة ضد طغيان آدم 
> 
> بالطبع ساكون في الصفوف الاولى مع الثائرات
> سأكون جيفارا الثورة ضد آدم





جيفارا آدم

إبحثي عن حواءَ كَـ .......

----------


## غبار الملائكه

> هيَ من قالتْ و وصفتني بِذلِك 
> 
> 
> ليست هيَ فقط حتى المطرُ المُتساقِطُ قالَ ذلِك



ليست الا ظنون منك , وايحاء ليس الا..

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*،،، {* 
*سُح ـقاً لـ تلك الشبكة العج ـوز ،.*
*أخ ـذ الخ ـرف منهآ مأخ ـذه ،.*
*و أبـ ع ـدتني ع ـن هنآ ،.*
*<~ ،.*
*لكنني أتيت ،.*
*مـ ع ـكِ أنآ يآ غ ـبآر ،.*
*بكل ج ـوآرح ـي ،.*
 :amuse:

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

> ليست الا ظنون منك , وايحاء ليس الا..



 
عِندما يقولُ لكِ أحدُهُم أنك .. جميلة

في نظرِهِم أنتِ جميلة .. هذا يكفي يا .. غُبار  :amuse: 

لا يُهِم الآخرون  :amuse:

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

يوجد الكثير من حواء ثائرات
ولهن من القوة والصبر باضعاف مالِ_ آدم_

لكنني اخترت ثائرا آدم ليقف بوجه غرور آدم

----------


## نُون

مجانين ,  :noworry: 









و كم يطيبُ الجنون معكم ..  :amuse:

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

> يوجد الكثير من حواء ثائرات
> 
> ولهن من القوة والصبر باضعاف مالِ_ آدم_ 
> 
> لكنني اخترت ثائرا آدم ليقف بوجه غرور آدم



أتمنى أنُ لا يُرى آدميّ بأنهُ مغرور .. :embarrest: 

هيَ فقط ثِقةٌ بالِنفس ليسَ إلا ..  :amuse:

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

و أشرقتِ الشمس

 :toung:

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

او ربما سأختار ان أكون جان دارك
لأُبعِد حصار آدم عن كل حواء

----------


## نُون

> شىء مضحك جدا براءة بجانبي على اللاب توب
> تنتظر أتصال الشبكة لتبارز آدم
> ( معصبة حدها وأنا أضحك )



انتقلت العدوووة ..  :bigsmile:   لنرى متى يحالفكِ الحظ يا هذيان ..

----------


## غبار الملائكه

*،،، {* 

*سُح ـقاً لـ تلك الشبكة العج ـوز ،.*
*لالا حواء ارجوك لاتغضبي لااريد الغضب مره آخرى*
*أخ ـذ الخ ـرف منهآ مأخ ـذه ،.* 
*دوما يأخذها الخرف((ههه)).*
*و أبـ ع ـدتني ع ـن هنآ ،.* 
*ابعدتكي عن هنا لكن لم تبعدكي ضمن الثائرات* 
*بأسم غبار ودموع.*
*<~ ،.*
*لكنني أتيت ،.* 
*اهلاً بك ياجميله.*
*مـ ع ـكِ أنآ يآ غ ـبآر ،.* 
*تحياتي لك ارحب بك.*
*بكل ج ـوآرح ـي ،.* 
 :amuse:

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> أتمنى أنُ لا يُرى آدميّ بأنهُ مغرور ..
> 
> 
> هيَ فقط ثِقةٌ بالِنفس ليسَ إلا ..





*وآآآو ،.*
*يـآ لـ تلك الثقه ..!*
 :toung: 
*يرتكبك الغ ـرور يآ أدم ،.*
*و أملي أن لـآ تصيبك الشمس بـ صع ـقة مُح ـرقة ،.*
**

----------


## غبار الملائكه

عِندما يقولُ لكِ أحدُهُم أنك .. جميلة 
في نظرِهِم أنتِ جميلة .. هذا يكفي يا .. غُبار  :amuse:  
لا في نظري لابد من اكثر من شخص ان يدعم الشيء’ قد يكون الوحيد الذي قال لي يجامل او ينافق وماشابه ذلك.

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

> او ربما سأختار ان أكون جان دارك
> 
> 
> لأُبعِد حصار آدم عن كل حواء



رائٍعةٌ تِلكَ القديسة  :amuse:

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

> عِندما يقولُ لكِ أحدُهُم أنك .. جميلة
> 
> في نظرِهِم أنتِ جميلة .. هذا يكفي يا .. غُبار  
> 
> لا في نظري لابد من اكثر من شخص ان يدعم الشيء’ قد يكون الوحيد الذي قال لي يجامل او ينافق وماشابه ذلك.



كثيرونَ منْ قالوا .. صدِقي  :amuse:

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> *،،، {* 
> 
> 
> 
> *سُح ـقاً لـ تلك الشبكة العج ـوز ،.*
> *لالا حواء ارجوك لاتغضبي لااريد الغضب مره آخرى*
> *أخ ـذ الخ ـرف منهآ مأخ ـذه ،.* 
> *دوما يأخذها الخرف((ههه)).*
> *و أبـ ع ـدتني ع ـن هنآ ،.* 
> ...





*أنني هنـآ ،.*
**

----------


## غبار الملائكه

> [/center]
> *وآآآو ،.*
> *يـآ لـ تلك الثقه ..!*
> 
> *يرتكبك الغ ـرور يآ أدم ،.*
> *و أملي أن لـآ تصيبك الشمس بـ صع ـقة مُح ـرقة ،.*
> 
> **



ستصيبه يادموع مادمت هنا ليس الا..

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

> [/center]
> *وآآآو ،.*
> *يـآ لـ تلك الثقه ..!*
> 
> *يرتكبك الغ ـرور يآ أدم ،.*
> *و أملي أن لـآ تصيبك الشمس بـ صع ـقة مُح ـرقة ،.*
> 
> **







> ستصيبه يادموع مادمت هنا ليس الا..



 






 :bigsmile:  :bigsmile:  :bigsmile:  :bigsmile:  :bigsmile:  :bigsmile: 

الإبتِسامه هيَ سِرُّ التوهُّج

----------


## غبار الملائكه

> كثيرونَ منْ قالوا .. صدِقي



لانك اوهمتهم هم ايضا وليس هناك من هو ساحر هنا ليس الا كما تقول.

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> ستصيبه يادموع مادمت هنا ليس الا..



* <~ ،.*
*أثق لـآ بل متيقنه بـ ذآلك ،.*
**

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> الإبتِسامه هيَ سِرُّ التوهُّج




 
* و لـ تبقى تلك الأبتسآمه ،.*
*و لـ يستمر توهجهآ ،.*
 :cool:

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

> لانك اوهمتهم هم ايضا وليس هناك من هو ساحر هنا ليس الا كما تقول.



 
رُبما كما تشائين << إبرةُ تخديرٍ ليست كفيلة بتهدئَتِكِ  :wink:

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

> [/center]
> 
> 
> *و لـ تبقى تلك الأبتسآمه ،.*
> *و لـ يستمر توهجهآ ،.*



 
بوجوِدكِ حواء

----------


## همسة ألم

لا أعرف إن كنت سأجاري ثوراتكم المجنونه
لكنها تعجبني وبقوه 
وخااصة إن كانت لإبن أدام 
هل لي ... بالإنظمام معكم ؟؟

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*كثيرة هي الأقوآل ،.*
*لكن ،.*
*<~ ،.*
*تفكر ،.*
*مآ السر المدفون خ ـلف إطلاقهآ ،.*
*سوآء بـ ح ـضرتك ،.*
*أو في الغ ـيآب ،.*

----------


## نُون

عندما تنتهون  :wacko:  , أخبروني ..

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

المتواجدون 11

عشرٌ مِن بناتِ حواء

و أنا آدمُ الوحيد

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> بوجوِدكِ حواء





*بـ التأكيد ،.*
*فـ سرك الأوح ـد ،.*
*حوآء ،.*
*يـآ أدم ،.* 
 :cool:

----------


## Dr.Mahdi



----------


## غبار الملائكه

> رُبما كما تشائين << إبرةُ تخديرٍ ليست كفيلة بتهدئَتِكِ



ربما حكمت بانك ساحر ((لانه توجد لك صلاحيات في المنتدى وتستطيع ان تفعل كل شيء مثلاً: تعمل على ارجاع ردود البعض عندما يقوم بحذفها..
بالطبع ليس قادره على تهدئتي لانه من آدم لاتحاول فانت تقوم بوضع مخدر لي ولاتعلم بأنه سيصيبك المخدر انت ((تجهل هذا تماماً)) دكتور لاتحلول عبثاً تخديري فأبره لاتكفيني عند دكتور الاسنان.. :bigsmile:

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

> [/center]
> *بـ التأكيد ،.*
> *فـ سرك الأوح ـد ،.*
> *حوآء ،.*
> *يـآ أدم ،.*



 
أَعترِف بِكُلِّ فخر   :amuse:

----------


## غبار الملائكه

> بوجوِدكِ حواء



شكرا لك ان كنت من انصار حواء فقط..

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> شكرا لك ان كنت من انصار حواء فقط..




*لـآ يستطيـ ع إلا أن يكون ،.*
*صدقيني ،.*
 :cool:

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

> ربما حكمت بانك ساحر ((لانه توجد لك صلاحيات في المنتدى وتستطيع ان تفعل كل شيء مثلاً: تعمل على ارجاع ردود البعض عندما يقوم بحذفها..
> بالطبع ليس قادره على تهدئتي لانه من آدم لاتحاول فانت تقوم بوضع مخدر لي ولاتعلم بأنه سيصيبك المخدر انت ((تجهل هذا تماماً)) دكتور لاتحلول عبثاً تخديري فأبره لاتكفيني عند دكتور الاسنان..



ليسَ لديّ أدنى صلاحية .. أُقسِم  :huh: 


مِهنتي تقتضي أنْ أكونَ ملاكاً للرحمة

فارحميني أنتِ يا حواء  :amuse:

----------


## غبار الملائكه

> 



 
كم من فئه قليله غلبت فئه كثيره بأذن الله تستطيع ان تكون كعشره من بنات حواء كما انا كعشره من اولاد آدم.. :toung:  :wink:

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> ربما حكمت بانك ساحر ((لانه توجد لك صلاحيات في المنتدى وتستطيع ان تفعل كل شيء مثلاً: تعمل على ارجاع ردود البعض عندما يقوم بحذفها..
> بالطبع ليس قادره على تهدئتي لانه من آدم لاتحاول فانت تقوم بوضع مخدر لي ولاتعلم بأنه سيصيبك المخدر انت ((تجهل هذا تماماً)) دكتور لاتحلول عبثاً تخديري فأبره لاتكفيني عند دكتور الاسنان..



* لـآ سح ـر هنآ ،.*
*و لـآ وج ـود لـ أي سآح ـر بيننآ ،.*
*هنآ فقط ،.*
*صدفة لـ ع ـبت دورهآ ،.*
*أليس كذآلك Dr ،.*
**

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

> شكرا لك ان كنت من انصار حواء فقط..



هيَ نِصفيَ الآخر فكيف أكونُ ضِدَ نفسي  :amuse:

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

> *لـآ سح ـر هنآ ،.*
> *و لـآ وج ـود لـ أي سآح ـر بيننآ ،.*
> *هنآ فقط ،.*
> *صدفة لـ ع ـبت دورهآ ،.*
> *أليس كذآلك Dr ،.*
> 
> **



 
القَدَر ليس إلا  :toung:

----------


## غبار الملائكه

> ليسَ لديّ أدنى صلاحية .. أُقسِم 
> 
> 
> 
> مِهنتي تقتضي أنْ أكونَ ملاكاً للرحمة 
> فارحميني أنتِ يا حواء



 
سأرحمك ان كنت مع حواء فقط ولاتقف مع آدم ان كان مخطئ وهو دائم يخطيء بحق حواء.. يوجد مساحه من المفغره ان كنت تريد فقط..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

قلبي يضطرب عن موقعه ..

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

> سأرحمك ان كنت مع حواء فقط ولاتقف مع آدم ان كان مخطئ وهو دائم يخطيء بحق حواء.. يوجد مساحه من المفغره ان كنت تريد فقط..



معَ الحقِّ أنا

 :embarrest:

----------


## غبار الملائكه

> القَدَر ليس إلا



 
لاتضعه على القدر فأنت من اخترعته وركبته ليس الا..

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> القَدَر ليس إلا





* الأع ـترآف ليس صـ ع ـب يآ أدم ،.*
*أُرسم أع ـترآفك ،.*
*و إن لم تُرد ،.*
*يمكنني التكفل به ع ـنك ،.*
*فليس لك أن تكون ،.*
*دون ح ـوآء ،.*
 :cool:

----------


## غبار الملائكه

> معَ الحقِّ أنا



يبدو انك استسلمت لحواء :wink:  لإجل استسلامك سأنهى الثوره لاجل الاستسلام فقط.

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

سألوني الناس عنك سألوني 

قلتلهم راجع اوعى تلوموني
فيروز  
أعترِف بِكُلِّ التُهَم الموجهة لي ..  :embarrest:

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> لاتضعه على القدر فأنت من اخترعته وركبته ليس الا..



 *أستطيـ ع الج ـزم ،.*
*بـ أنهآ كآنت صدفة ليس إلـآ ،.*
*و بنآءً ع ـليهآ ،.*
*قآم أدم بـ تقمص دور السآح ـر ،.*
 :cool:

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

عائدٌ للبيتِ لإكمالِ هذا المِشوار معكُم  :amuse:

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> سألوني الناس عنك سألوني 
> 
> 
> قلتلهم راجع اوعى تلوموني
> فيروز  
> 
> أعترِف بِكُلِّ التُهَم الموجهة لي ..




*يــــــــــــآهـ ،.*
*مـآ ألذ طـ ع ـم هذة اللح ـظه ،.*
*Dr ،.*
*شكراً لـأنك وهبتني إيآهآ ،.*
 :amuse:

----------


## دمعة على السطور

حيادية...



فلينزوي كلاً منا بجانب..

أخشى أن تختفي صفحة اجتمعت أقلامنا فيها...


 وأحاسيسنا قد امتلأت منها ..

احببناها بكل قوة ..

فلا تدعوها تندثر ونندثر معها ..




اعذروا مداخلتي وبششششششدة  جميعاً..


جُزيتم خيراً..

----------


## غبار الملائكه

> سألوني الناس عنك سألوني 
> 
> قلتلهم راجع اوعى تلوموني 
> فيروز  
> 
> أعترِف بِكُلِّ التُهَم الموجهة لي ..



لاتهم موجهه لك لاتعلب دور البراءه .. كثيرا ليس الا <<<هههه

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

> مِهنتي تقتضي أنْ أكونَ ملاكاً للرحمة



حواء هي ملاك الرحمة
هل سمعت ان آدم كان يوما ملاكا للرحمة؟!!

----------


## نُون

> براءة ستكونُ معي ضِدكِ








> لن تكون ضدي ابداً اقسم لك ..
> 
> 
> هل رأيت رحيق يبتعد عن الزهره؟؟ 
> 
> هكذا براءه لاتبتعد عني..






أتتقاسمونني ؟!!!  :weird:

----------


## غبار الملائكه

> حيادية...
> 
> 
> 
> فلينزوي كلاً منا بجانب.. 
> أخشى أن تختفي صفحة اجتمعت أقلامنا فيها... 
> 
> وأحاسيسنا قد امتلأت منها .. 
> احببناها بكل قوة .. 
> ...



 
لك ماتشائين وليست مداخله انما هو خير لنا جميعنا..

----------


## النظره البريئه

ياريت الدمع مايحرق الخذين

----------


## غبار الملائكه

اليوم خشيت ... ان اموت ولم اذق طعم الراحه ..

واجلس واغفو وانا متيقنه بأنه سيحدث واجلس حيه ارزق..

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

لماذا ، لماذا؟ كل شيء لماذا ؟
ألا أستطيع فعل شيء بدون هذه ال_لماذا_
للا شيء ، لأنني اريد ذلك

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*،،، {*
*يأخ ـذني الح ـنين ،.*
*لـ أيآم طيشي ،.*
*و يخ ـلق بـ دوآخ ـلي رغ ـبة ،.*
*لـ إح ـيآء شقآوتي المج ـنونه ،.*

----------


## غبار الملائكه

*ليتني ارتدي اللباس دوماً..*

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

> يبدو انك استسلمت لحواء لإجل استسلامك سأنهى الثوره لاجل الاستسلام فقط.



*على قولة الشاعر : 
فإن نهزم فهزامون قدما .. وإن نُغلب فغير مـــغلبينا* 
*وما مسنا جبـــن ولكن .. منايانا ودولةُ آخريــــــنا*
*فقل للشامتين بنا أفيقوا .. سيلقى الشامتون كما لقينا* 
 :amuse:

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

ذاهبة للنوم ،، فقط اذا اخلى الارق سبيلي !
بأنتظاري يوم مُتعِب ومُتعَب !!  دعواتكم

تصبحون على خير

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

> [/center]
> *يــــــــــــآهـ ،.*
> *مـآ ألذ طـ ع ـم هذة اللح ـظه ،.*
> *Dr ،.*
> *شكراً لـأنك وهبتني إيآهآ ،.*



العفو خيتي  :amuse: 

أدامَ اللهُ السعادةً عليكُم

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

> حواء هي ملاك الرحمة
> 
> هل سمعت ان آدم كان يوما ملاكا للرحمة؟!!



الأطِباء و المُمرضين مِن كِلا الجِنسين هُم ملائكةُ الرحمة

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*غ ـبآرالملـآئكه ،.*
*شرف لي مآ أقدمتي ع ـليه ،.*
*اح ـتضن طُهركِ بـ كل فخ ـر ،.*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> الأطِباء و المُمرضين مِن كِلا الجِنسين هُم ملائكةُ الرحمة





*لـآ تُشرك الأطبآء مـ ع ـنآ ،.*
*و ح ـدنآ الممرضآت و الممرضين ،.*
*ملـآئكة الرح ـمة ،.*
 :noworry:

----------


## نُون

خائفة !!  :sad2:

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> خائفة !!






*لكِ من كل قلبي ،.*
*سح ـآبة دفء ،.*
*تُمطركِ أمنً و أمآن ،.*
*كوني بخ ـير ،.*
 :amuse:

----------


## النظره البريئه

ياريت لو يكون الفرح قريب من قلبي

----------


## نُون

شكراً جزيلاً عزيزتي , ممتنهـ لكِ جداً .

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> شكراً جزيلاً عزيزتي , ممتنهـ لكِ جداً .







 :noworry:

----------


## نُون

مابكِ ؟! دمووعهـ .

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> مابكِ ؟! دمووعهـ .






*أنظري لـ مآ رسمه تمردي ،.*
*في قآئمة تقييمكِ ،.*
**

----------


## نُون

يا سحابة الدفءِ , كوني دوماً بقربي ..

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*و مـ ع ذآلك ،.*
*أع ـترض و بـ شدة ،.*
*يكفيني أن أخ ـترق كل الح ـوآج ـز ،.*
*لـ أكون مـ ع ـكِ ،.*
*و كفى ،.*
**

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مـ ع ـكِ أنـآ ،.*
*فقط ،.*
*لـآ تُبـ ع ـديني ،.*

----------


## نُون

بالطبعِ معي , لن يُبعدكِ أحد , ثقي بأنكِ رائعتي النادرة ,

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> بالطبعِ معي , لن يُبعدكِ أحد , ثقي بأنكِ رائعتي النادرة ,







 :amuse:

----------


## نُون

رحلَ رُغمَ حاجتي إليهـ ..

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*أخ ـآف أن أصآب بـ نوبة إغ ـمآء ،.*
*من ورآء أح ـرفكِ ،.*
 :shiny:

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*<~ ،.*
*يلزمني الـأنسح ـآب ،.*
*تصبح ـون ع ـلى ورد ،.*

----------


## نُون

احضريهِ يا سماء ,

----------


## نُون

اعرفها عقاربُ الساعةِ المشبوهة , تتعمدُ تسميمي بالحرمان ..

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

[quote=للدموع إحساس;970808][/center]


*لـآ تُشرك الأطبآء مـ ع ـنآ ،.*
*و ح ـدنآ الممرضآت و الممرضين ،.*
*ملـآئكة الرح ـمة ،.*



 :amuse:

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

هُنا أنا

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

ابعدنونا .. قربونا ما قصدوا .. يحسبون أنّ أنتهينا ما دروا

كنت قدامي .. و بعيوني اراك .. صرت اغمضها و القاني معاك 



انت يا دايم هنا و انت هناك ..  

 :sad2:

----------


## نُون

بحاجةٍ ماسة للبكاء , لكنني لن أفعلها و أندم .

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

أنْ أُداعِبَ خصلاتِ شعرِكِ و أمرر بينها الفرح

لتكوني ملاكاً للفرح دونـمـا أيِّ مسحة حُزنْ

----------


## نُون

وعدٌ مني لمني , لن أقدمَ على تلكَ الجريمة البكائية . 




بروءة << براءة  :noworry:

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

جميلةٌ جِداً تِلكَ الطِفلة

----------


## نُون

لما أغلبُ من أُصادفهم يكونون كالسَحَرة , يفقهون أفعالي بذاتِ الآن !!

----------


## أُخرىْ

حلم كان هو..
وإنتهى قبل أن أغفو..\


إشتقتكم,,

----------


## نُون

أكرهني عندما يرتكبني البَلهـ ،


ربما جُننت , الغُفران ..

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

و تبقى كما هيَ طِفلةً تهوى المطر

----------


## أُخرىْ

زحمة..ألوان تصبغ وجهي,,
تعب,,أرق..ونوم منسي منذ 22 ساعه..
.. :wacko: 

لن أتذمر,,أكثر فقط 
سأتمنى لابن خالتي
حياه سعيده,,


::مبروك عالزواج::

----------


## نُون

> اهون عليك تزعلين مني وأنا داخله المنتدى رغم ظرفي الطارئ..وحشتيني..



 
افاا ..
أنا ازعل من بسمتي , لا ما اسويها ,,
 :no: 

خير يارب ،
 :idea: 

أنا بعد اشتقت لك مووووت ..  :in_love:

----------


## نُون

مبرووووك ..
عقبالك حبيبتي ..  :amuse:

----------


## أُخرىْ

الحمد لله..رأيت التعليق مره أخرى
..شككت للحظه,,أنني أرسلت طلاسم
تشرح حالي عن عيني المغلقه,,
و نصف عقلي النائم,,
..
خير الحمد لله..زواج  :amuse: 
والاسبوع القادم..آيضاً,,

دامت الافراح عامره بديارنا ودياركم  :bigsmile:

----------


## أُخرىْ

أكثر مايؤرق يومي.,
رساله بيضاء..دون إسم المرسل
  :wacko:

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

:noworry:

----------


## نُون

حتى يتسنى لي الحديث لا بُدَ من عودتي لنفس المشوار المقطوع , حولَ خصلات شعري ..
لأستجمع افكاري ,
 :sad2: 






عذراً * ربما لا تكفي , و لكنها تفي بعضَ الشيء ,
 :embarrest: 





إن غفرَ و عاد ( أهلاً , و إن تمردَ و أدبر , ....

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

:amuse:

----------


## نُون

اعرفهـُ , لا يقوى ..



 :wink:

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

ليسَ بيدهِ و إنما بيدِ ..  :amuse:

----------


## نُون

للحديث هنا طعمٌ مُختلف , سأروي لذتهـُ لأحفادي << ماحدش يعلق  :toung:

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

> للحديث هنا طعمٌ مُختلف , سأروي لذتهـُ لأحفادي << ماحدش يعلق



 
سيقولونَ أن جدتهُم مجنونة , بِها جُنّ جدُهم  :amuse:

----------


## أُخرىْ

:weird: ..أتصدقون إني لاأفقه لغة الابتسامات
>>  فمثلاُوضعت هذا الفيس لأني..أعيش لحظة استغراب
وأرق.. <<العقل زينه

----------


## نُون

بسووومهـ ... راح اعطيك درس ..

هذا الفيس ..  :bigsmile:  << مبسوط عالآخر ،
أما هذا الفيس ..  :evil:  << معصب يذكرني بأبلة هند أبلة الغياب خخخـ ،
و هذا الفيس  :toung:  << شووي يقهر و يثير ردة فعل الغير .
و هذا  :sad2:  << فديتهـ زعلااان ..
و هذا  :wink:  << هذا ينرفز موووت . 
و هذا  :rolleyes:  <<< اكرهه ، تحسينه مغرور ..



وهـ بس ، تعبت ،.. بكرة ناخذ درس ثاني ..  :embarrest: 



<< ادري بثقالة دمي مافيه داعي احد يذكرني ،  :noworry: << هالفيس يعني ماحدش يقرب مني هع .

----------


## أُخرىْ

> بسووومهـ ... راح اعطيك درس ..
> 
> جاهزه يا مس 
> 
> هذا الفيس ..  << مبسوط عالآخر ،
> إحلفي عاد.. ههه تصدقين إني احطه اذا نسيت نفسي وأنا أبتسم حتى لو الشي سخيف, المشكله في العاده ماطلع سنوني
> وأنا أبتسم.. شسوي,,مايصير يسكر فمه ويضل عالابتسامه الكبير
> أما هذا الفيس ..  << معصب يذكرني بأبلة هند أبلة الغياب خخخـ ،
> ياعسى كل هند ثقيلة دم وظالمة مثل دكتورة الجيناتيك اللي عندنا عله..تصحي ضميرها ..تصدقين هالمعصب يذكرني بدكتورة بحثي,,كل مره اجهز شي,,وأقابلها احط قلبي في ايدي..لانها راضيه ومعصبه نفس الفيس مايتغير ابداً,,<< المشكله استهبل معاها احسبها اخوي اذا عصب واستهبلت عليه عشان يبتسم
> ...



ثانكيو مس,,سمايل
عارفه انك بتقرين الرد وانتي مثل ذا  :bigsmile: 
مايصير فيس نفس المسن بتاع :) < < أحسه رزين اكثر

----------


## نُون

> عارفه انك بتقرين الرد وانتي مثل ذا



 

حلفي عاد ..
و ربي نفسهـ  :bigsmile:  ، يا حركات انتي .. حتى بهذي قاريتني ! هههـ 
طيب ذاكري زين , بنسوي كويز بكرة أقصد اليوم << مسوية رعب .


اللهـ لا يحرمني من ابتسامتك ,  :amuse:

----------


## أُخرىْ

اوووبس,.,
كويز سريع جداً..أيمكنكِ إعطائي سؤال منها..كي أُنقب وأبحث عنه فيّ
..ولو تأخرتي فدروس الاتيكيت تنتظرني,,
تعلمنا الابتسامه منكِ..ومن غيركِ نتعلم طريقة المشي 
<< بشارك في مسابقه ملكة جمال العالم
..

----------


## أُخرىْ

أشك أن نافدتي ستغلق بشمع أحمر,,
لو واصلت جنوني,,

----------


## أُخرىْ

تمسون على خير

----------


## شمعة الوادي

اليوم عيد ميلاد طفلتي الصغيرة
أتمنى أن أذهب لارى فرحتها
كل عام وأنتي بخير ياريم الصغيرة

----------


## شمعة الوادي

أصبحنا وأصبح الملك لله
كان الحوار جميلا لكنه فاتنا كل شيء
غلب علينا النوم
مانتهى أكيد لانه شمعة لازالت في طريقها اليك
أحس بضحكته تجرح قلبي
ستموووووووووت قريبا
أو ينتقم الاخرون منك

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

بِكاملِ قِوايَ العقلية

 :amuse: 

بالرُغمِ مِن ذلِك فأنا مجنون

 :toung:

----------


## شمعة الوادي

ليس الفرق الا دقيقة واحدة
هل كنت متخفي أما ماذا
الكل هنا مجنون
ليس أنت الوحيد
هل أقلب عنواني وأكتب أدخل وعبر عما في قلبك أيه المجنون
أما ماذا
كل شخص مجنون بما يهواى قلبه
وهل هناك شخص غير مجنون فليتكلم لكي أمسحه من قائمتي

----------


## اسير الهوى

اعلم انه لن يعجبك ذلك


لكن لا تنسي انك اجبرتيني على فعله..

----------


## اسير الهوى

سأقتص منك يوما من الايام

ليكن هذا بالحسبان

ولتكوني جاهرة لأنْ اقضي عليك

----------


## غبار الملائكه

انا في حيره من امري هل افعلها ام لا؟؟

----------


## أُخرىْ

أيُ خيبة وأي شعور يتقاسم معي يومي..
نبشنا للجروح..لن تُعيد لنا ذاك الراحل
لن تعُيد لنا..قُبس مما فقدنا..
لن تعيد..

----------


## نُون

حيارى ..
نَهجُرَ الحُلم , و نُعانقُ الألم .


 :sad2:

----------


## غبار الملائكه

*ساصاب بارعشه الغياب ان ام اجده معي..*
*لااريد ان اتلذذ بالحب الا معه.*

----------


## دموووع الوله

حينما يعانقني ضوء النجوم 
تأخذني الأحلام نحو عالمٍ وردي 
حديقةٌ غنّاء أهوى السير بين ورودها 
و أسابق الطيور في الفضاء 
فـ هي عالمي الخاص 
ركني الذي لا يدخله أحدٌ سواي 

موضوع رائع خيتي 
لي عودة

----------


## نُون

لو ينبثقْ من اعماقي ، أُقبلُ صوامعَ القدرِ شكراً و عرفانا !!

لكن ..

أنى لنا ما نُريد ؟

----------


## أُخرىْ

في كُل مره..أشتاق..أقرأ لنفسي..
تدري .. !
وش اللي ينهك القلب و ( الرُّوحـ ) ؟!
إنك تعيش لـ " شي " عدك .. [ ولاشي ] ..!؛
.. 
وعسى تهون ذكراك ..
وأنسى أتذكرك ..!!

----------


## زكريا احمد

كربلاء مازلت كرب وبلاء

----------


## كفن

كُنت أنتظر لحظة لقياكِ هنا

ولكنني كنتُ مع عشقي  :amuse:

----------


## شوق المحبة

ضَجَّةً وَإزِعَآجُّ يَمْتَلُئٌ بّهُمَآ المَكَآنُ .. 

جَمِيعَهُمُ هُنَـآكَ *}* إلآ آنَآ !! 

سَرقْتُ نَفّسِيَّ مِنْهُم لأجّلِكَ .. 

آنْتَ يَآمِنْ سَرقّتَ رُوُّحِيَّ مِنّ جَسَدِيّ .. 

لِلَحّظَآتً ،، 

*}* آرَدُتَكَ آن تَكُونَ بالقِربَ مِنِيَّ ..

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

كل الأشياء تواطئت معهُ ضدي ،، في مقدمتها عيناي

----------


## نُون

امْطَرِيهِ يا سماء , و لا تدعيهِ ينأى عن تبعثري !

----------


## نُون

لا يَكُن هوَ و الجمعُ و القدر بنفسِ الصفْ!!

----------


## نُون

فاشلةٌ أنا في تسطير الإعترافات , و في تقبيلِ الكلمات حتى تُتقنُ أريجها .

----------


## نُون

احْتَرِقْ |:

----------


## هذيان

حبيبتي براءة
بصدري قبل صدرك

----------


## نُون

هذيان , حماكِ الرب |..

----------


## نُون

كالعادة ..
تحتضنهـُ الغُربة !
و جزاءً لها .. تلقاهُ
يلتهمُ بجوفهِ أكوابٌ من القهوة , 
و يُراقصُ الدخانُ المنبعثُ من فمهِ صفوَ اجوائه !

----------


## نُون

سأُملي بعضَ محاضراتي | رُغمَ التشتت الذي يُداهمني .. و اعود !

----------


## همسة ألم

أحترق شوقا ليأتي غذا 
أحترق قلبي من الشوق 
لرؤياك ...
لا أطيق لرأى إبتسامتك الساحره 
كفى ياشفتاي
من تعذيبي 
من خيانتي 
أرجووك أن تنطقي بها 
أمام الجميع ...

----------


## فرح

صعب حد يفهمك ياقلبي ..
ومازال في داخله الم مكبوت لم يبوحه هنا 
صدما ت ..حزن تبعثر هنا وهناك ..

----------


## أُخرىْ

لم ينطق
وتركني أجرُّ فواصلي,, معي
دون جواب منه,,


لمتى وأنت تستعمرني..بقسوة ؟؟!!

----------


## هذيان

قيد عندما تكبلني بالقيم
وتجعل من جهاتي الأربع تمرداً
حينها في سجن من سأكون سيدي؟؟؟
هذيان

----------


## هذيان

لا
لا سجن لي
كما يسيرني عقلي سأكون لا القيمهذيان

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

دعوني أخبركم بشيء يدور في اعماقي ..

تصفحت ارقام الصفحات السابقة ..

وان اصبح الموضوع مثل ما حدث ..

ليعذرني آدم وحواء ..

سوف يتم اغلاقه نهائياً ..

المواضيع التي تنتهي بدردشة في النهاية تغلق ..

لدى اتمنى منكم جميعا الالتزام لأجل عدم اغلق هذا الموضوع ..

دمتم بود

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*،،، {*
*سمع ـاً و طآع ـه ،.*
*يـآ ربآن صرح ـنآ الشآمخ ،.*

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

و جَزاءً لهُ يحترِقُ قلبهُ بعيداً عنهُم 

فمتى يدي بِيَدِهِم

----------


## شمعة الوادي

الخيال النائم
كن بالقرب مني دوما ولا تتركني
وأذا فكرت أن تتركني
فأعرف أني سأكون في خيالاتك دوما
لن يكون هناك ليل ولا نهار 
دام خيالي سيرافقك الى الابد

----------


## شمعة الوادي

لا تقول لي صدفة الان 
هل يراقبني طيفك أما ماذا
أما زلت بخير

----------


## شمعة الوادي

عندما تقفل صفحتي سيقفل قلبي الى الابد
لا أريد ذلك
فهي صفحتي التي أعشقها بجنون

----------


## همسة ألم

لقد أسرتني في
سجنك المخيف 
لقد منعت عني كل 
من حولي 
أهذه عقاب أم قسوت منكـ

----------


## هذيان

شهيقٌ هو الحب....هذيان

----------


## نُون

تقتاتُ من بقايا قلبهِ المُمَردُ طُهراً 

^
^
^

خطيئةً هشمتْ طفولتها .

----------


## نُون

إليهِ شدني المستحيل,
و ذاتهُ المستحيل أقالني من غيبوبتي المفاجئة به,
و ذاتهُ المستحيل لم يزلْ يُمارسُ تهجيري من اوطانهـ !

----------


## نُون

أُنثى ]
 لا تَلتقِطُ الغُرباء,و لا تتوسدُ احضان الزعماء,لا تحملها الأرض,و لا تتلقاها السماء ..

----------


## كفن

دعواتكم لابني الغالي ..

فهو يحتاج فقط دعائكم الطاهر ..

..

إذا كانت تلك البريئه الصغيره تفتقده 

فما بالي أنا 

اللهم ألهمه الشفاء والعافيه والسعادة الدائمه

----------


## نُون

[ إن كانوا جميعُهُم في كفةِ و أنتٍ في الأُخرى فهوَ معكِ ..هوَ مَن قالَ ذلك !و لما قالها ؟!ربما .. و ربما ...حتى متى ستبقيَنَ هكذا تتخبطين في الكِلم ! ثوري ..ربما ليمزجني بالخطيئة , و ربما ليجعلَ من براءتي أضحوكةً مُفترسة , ربما ليَصنعَ من بقايا مذكراتي طفلةً تشبهُ طِفلةَ المطر التي سكنتنا قبل حين ، و ربما ليُباشرَ عزفهـُ على خصلات شعري الثائرة دوماً .. و ربما ....
كفى .اطلبي منهـُ أن يَكُفّ هوَ أولاً .بِتُ أجهلكِ بقدرِ ما أعرفكِ ! :sad2:

----------


## نُون

> اللهم ألهمه الشفاء والعافيه والسعادة الدائمه



 آمين ياربَ العالمين , ربطَ الله على قلوبكم بالصبر , و أعادهـُ لحياضكم بأحسنِ حال ..

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

سمائي ليست كأيِّ سماء

سماءُ الطُهر

تُمطِرُ حباً

لو أتلقى كُلَّ مطرِها

لأعلو على العلياء !!

----------


## أُخرىْ

الراحلون عنا
يُنبتون في أراضينا الأرق / الوجع / والإنهزام
ويعبثون بذاكرتنا..لنسكن الغرق..
أحلامهم سوداء كسابق أحلامنا المقتوله..
بقينا نحن وهُم رحلوا,,لماذا ؟؟

----------


## دمعة على السطور

انقطاع الكهرباء عند أحدهم ،، أودى بليلتي إلى الانزعاج ..

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

ما السبيلُ لَكِ ؟!

----------


## دمعة على السطور

سأتخذ الكهف موطني..

وسأخلد كما خلد أصحابه ..


فقد باتت اليقظة تُكهرب عقلي !!

----------


## أُخرىْ

قافله اسلمتُها خُطى اللهفه,,
شِبه ميته أنتظره,,
وأحبس في داخلي ملامح بأسه
يقظة القلب ,, وأسكُن أحظان الليل
أنتظر..نورهُ..

----------


## نُون

وَ هلْ التقطتهـُ سيارةُ شاردٍ ! أم هلْ خطَفتهـُ الأدخنة من حولهـ !
حتى يُشبه السَحَرة ! في الغيابِ و في الحضور ..

----------


## نُون

العنوان القديم , السِككْ المجردة من الأسفلت , الشوارع المقتصةِ الأجنحة , الأضواءِ البلهاء , الدهاليز الضيقة .. 


^
^
^


أُنثىْ

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

لا أدري .. قدرٌ , حظٌ , صِدفةٌ ... ما جمعني و إياها

...
..
.

  أمرٌ مِن السماء

هوَ !!

----------


## نُون

يَعلمُ بأنني لا زلتُ احترق , فلمَ لا يُحاولُ اخمادي !

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

قلبي بِكُلِّ ما تحمِلُه مِن حُب

كُن برداً و سلاما ....

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

دموعي كـَ بحر !!

----------


## أُخرىْ

صباحك,,إيتساماتي,,دموعي..وتنازلاتي
صباحك صدماتي / خيبتي / جُرحي..
صباحك..بياض روحي / وسعدي بك
صباحك إحتفالاتي المنسيه منك
صباحي غُربتك ,,قسوتك ,, وصلابتك
صباحي أنت..ياوجعي 



صباحك ورد,,

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

صباحيَ أنـتُم و صباحُكم أنا

----------


## نُون

لا يَهم إن كانتْ غصةً أو غيرها .. تنتابني !!





صباحُ الخير

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

آه

----------


## نُون

مصدراً للوجع , تَيقَنتُني !!

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

هوَ من تعلقني .. لم أتعلقهُ أنا


عُذراً لِكلِّ شيء

----------


## نُون

ربما حانَ ميعادُ انفجارِ دموعي | لم أظن بأنني سأُخبئها طويلاً لتنطلقَ بوجههـِ هوَ .. سريعا

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

جُنون

جُنون

جُنون

8
<  :noworry:  >
7

----------


## نُون

لا ... 



آدم مِثلهـ !!

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

و هلْ لي أنْ أُخلِفَ وعدي ؟!

هوَ قَدَري !!

----------


## نُون

.... 



لا الشكرُ كافٍ و لا العذر ..

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

إبتِسامتُكِ تكفي  :amuse:

----------


## نُون

خَبُتَ سِحرها يوم أشادت معلمةَ التوحيد بالصفِ الثالث ثانوي على جاذبيتها !!


 :sad2:

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

لا شيءَ يُغطي نورَ الشمس

فكيفَ بِنورِكِ  :amuse:

----------


## أُخرىْ

غريب هو..
كأنه حُلم يسلب الصحو مني..

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

و غريبةٌ هيَ حُلمٌ أُطارِدُهُ أقتربُ منهُ و يقتربُ مني و المسافةُ بيننا ... شاشة !!  :noworry:

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

شُجاعةٌ جِدا ً

----------


## نُون

و هم أغربْ يَنشدونني الإبتعاد , فأتفوهـُ به , ثُمَ أنزوي لوحدي أُراقصهـُ برفقةِ الفجر ..

----------


## نُون

خائنةٌ !! 










لا يَهمْ ..  :noworry:

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

راحِلٌ لكِ أيتها البريئة ببراءةِ الأطفال

----------


## نُون

عادَ يُخيفني !!

----------


## أُخرىْ

كِلانا تعود الوٍحده..
وأنا استفردت الضياع
أأبحث عني فيه ؟

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

:amuse:

----------


## أُخرىْ

هل داعب الحُزن جفن عينيه ؟

----------


## نُون

طفولتي التي فقدتها ..






 أعادها إليَّ بعد أن توجها بالمطر !!

----------


## أُخرىْ

راحلة,,

لأُسنِد ظهري..حائط الحلم

----------


## نُون

كُلَ الفضلِ لمن أعادها ..

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

نلهو و نلعب دون أيّ خطيئة

جميلةٌ حياتُنا معهم

----------


## نُون

ظَننتَني سأُشعِلُ مساءَ الأمسِ بوجعي و وجعهـُ و دموعي !!

لكن ..

شكراً للرب بعدد كُلِ شيء .

----------


## نُون

تَرقُب مجنون يَستعمرُ الدقائق و السطور و الأجفان !

----------


## أُخرىْ

الموت هو..

أن نخترع في البُعد مساحة لقاء..
لنمارس الصمت فيها

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

كوبٌ مِنَ القهوةِ كفيلٌ بإيقافِ الهستيريا

كوبٌ واحد .. هل لي بِه

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

نعم

 :amuse:

----------


## نُون

شيخنا الجليل , مجنوننا فكَّ الطلاسم , و غلبهـُ الفضول إلى أن يترجمها !
و بدلَ أن يرعوي و يشفى , أزدادَ مرض !!
 :sad2: 







أشكَ بمؤامرةٍ محبوكة بينكَ و بينهـ ..
 :noworry:

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

ما أحلاها مِنْ قهوه مِنْ يدِكِ

تجعلُ صباحيَ أحلى و أحلى

أتمنى

----------


## نُون

:weird: 

أَشتمُ رائحة المؤامرة !!



 :huh: 

ما العقاب ؟!

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

كوبٌ آخر !!

----------


## نُون

كـطفلٍ تُلقنهـُ درساً في الرشاد عند الصباح , فيقلبهـُ إلى درسِ استعباد لمحيطهـُ بالمساء ..

----------


## نُون

:ranting:

----------


## نُون

أكادُ سماعَ قهقتهـ 



 :wacko:

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

علميني ما أكون ..

علميني كَيفَ أُغمِضُ عينيَ النعسى ..

و أنتِ بِها كعِطرِ الزيزفون ..

ما أكونُ أنا .. لو أنتِ لستِ معي ..

كالنحلِ دونَ الزهرْ ..


أيوبَ دونَ الصبرْ .. 

قَهرٌ و أيُّ قَهرْ ..

أبناءُ آدم يهتفون و يهتفون ..

ذاكَ المُعذّب في هواكِ ..

أضحى صريعاً ..

كالرُفاتِ ..

فلترحميهْ ..

بِقُبلةٍ مِنكِ ..

تُحييُ اللذي في القبرِ قد دُفِنا !!

----------


## شمعة الوادي

عطاشنة

----------


## شمعة الوادي

من الطارق ياتري في ساعة متاخرة من الليل 
الباب يطرق 
ويطرق
سالت من الطارق ولكن لا يجيب أحد
وسالت مرة أخرى لا فائدة
وبعد لحظات لمحة ورقة
ورقة مثل الرسالة
كان شيء يشدني لقراءتها
ولكن 
الورقة طارت بعيدة عني في الجو

----------


## نُون

:noworry: 


لكنني لا أخافُ أحد ! , كما أنني اكرهـُ أن أكون عشيقةَ أحد .

----------


## نُون

فليكن لي وحدي , يُداعبُ طفولتي .. أو لا يكُن أبداً !

----------


## علي pt

لم أعد أطيق أي شيئ

رحماك ربي ،،

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

1 + 1 = 1

هكذا أرانا

----------


## نُون

يهمسُ من خلفِ الموجودات ، من تحتِ الشعرِ الغجريّ الثائر , أتأتين ؟ 
إلى حيثُ ...
إلى حيثُ أنا !
و أينَ تكمنَ أنت ؟
حيثُ أنتِ !
تَعلمُ بأنني لا أهوى المراوغة في حديثكَ معي ..  :evil: 
ههههـ , حسناً ، أتبعيني ... 
إلى أين ؟!  :huh: 
إلى حيثُ نحنُ فقط .
لُطفكَ يارب لئلا ألتهمهـُ بأسناني الآن .  :wacko: 
هههههههـ , أششش
لا أَحدَ يُخرسني ..
حتى أنا !
حتى أنتْ
 :noworry: 
كدنا الوصول ..
لا أرى معلماً يدلُ على ذلك !!
اعلم .
الغيضُ يجتاحني , سأعودُ أدراجي ..
لالالا , ارجوكِ
منذُ زمن و أنتَ تهمسُ لي بأننا سنصل ! و ما من وصول ..
حتماً سنصل ..

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

زُجَاجةُ عِطري تسألني عنكِ ..

و تِلكَ الأوراقُ رسائلُ ما بيننا ..

نحوَ السماءِ تطايرتْ للبحثِ عنْ يدِكِ ..


ما زالَ الإنتظار !!

. . .
. .
.

----------


## نبض قلب

لاشيئ هنا .. لاشيئ سوى روح سكنت في اعماق قلبي.. ]

----------


## نبض قلب

ومازآل القلب ينبض ..

----------


## نُون

:weird: 







المُشكلة 
أنهـُ في كُلِ مرةٍ يَظنُ بأنني لهـ 
!!!!!

----------


## شوق المحبة

أتَعّلَمُ إنِيَّ آشْتَآقُكَ آكّثَرْ *}* كُلَمْ ترَآئّتْ لِي مُشَآجَرَآتِنآ !!

----------


## النظره البريئه

اشتاق لليوم الذي اراك فيه يااغلى الناس

----------


## همس الصمت

نسألكم الدعاء بألانفراج لكل هذه الاحداث ..

----------


## النظره البريئه

> نسألكم الدعاء بألانفراج لكل هذه الاحداث ..
> علينا الدعااء وعلى الله الاجابه
> ربي يفرج ان شاء الله



 
الهي انت الغفور الرحيم

----------


## شوق المحبة

آنّتُمَآ .. غَرِيّبُاً آمْرَكُمّ !!

*}* صِدّقَاً ،،

آوُّدُ مَعّرفَةِ الحَقِيّقَّهـ !!

----------


## شوق المحبة

*{* أُمُـ ـيَّ ..

 كُلُّ عَآمًـ وَنَحّنُ مِدَآدَاً لأنْفَآسِكِ الطْآهِرَهـ ..


كُلُّ عَآمًـ *}* وَآنْتِيّ نُوُّرَ آفرَآحِنَآ وَسَحّآبَةُ دفّئً تُظلِلُ حَيَآتِنَآ ..


 كُلُّ عَآمًـ* /* وَ آنّتُنَ بْخَيَّرً يآ أُمَهَآتِ الخَيّرِ ..

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

تعِبٌ أنا 

قد أعودُ و قد ... !!

----------


## نُون

*سِتْ الحبايبْ يا حبيبهـ ، يا أغلى مِنْ روحي و دمي ..* 
*يا حنينة و كُلكْ طيبهـ ، يا رب يخليكِ يا أمي ..*






*كُلَ عام و أنتِ كُلّ أفراحي*

----------


## علي pt

لم أعد أدري !!

ولكن حقا ..
لمى ذلك ؟؟

----------


## دمعة على السطور

عَلًىّ ضٍفًاَفّ حٍجّرِكّ }وسّدَتٌ أَوَجًاعٍيَ وَأَفّراحٍيِ~

وفي سفينة قلبك الفسيحة ،،، كشفتُ عن صندوق أسراري..


فكان شراع أضلعك مُظللاً لروحي..




كُلٌ عَامّ وَأَنّتِ عِيّدٍيّ " ومحط سعادتي


أٌحُبٌـــــــكٍ أٌمّـــــــيّ ،،،





أبقاكِ الله خيمة لقلبي...


كل عام والأمهات مصدر للحنان ،، وكل خير..

كل عام وحصنكم الحصين بكل خير

----------


## دمعة على السطور

لكل من جهر بطلب الدعاء،، 
ولكل من أسّر ذلك بقلبه ... 
لكم  من الدعاء أجزله احبتي..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

شاع ليلتي الضحك مع المُزاح ......


مع انخفاض في مُعدل الفيوز  :weird:  >>>بوح خطير بالنسبة لي  :toung:

----------


## نُون

بلونِ الماء , و طعمِ المطر , بهمسِ الريحِ , و عزفِ الشجر ..
تكونُ أمي !
بضوء القمر , و حبيباتِ الزهر , بسكونِ الأشياء , بثورتها ...
تغدو و تُصبح أُمي !
هِبةٌ ربّانيّة , ملاكٌ رحيم , جبروتٌ مُبين ..
هيَ أمي !

----------


## النظره البريئه

والله اشتاق لك متى يحن قلبك وتجيني
اشتاق لهمس صوتك ولمسة يداك وحضنك الدافئ

----------


## شمعة الوادي

عندما أشتاق لك
وعند سماع نبضات قلبك
أتوقف عن كل شيء
ويبعد جسمي بالتجمد شيئا فشيئا

----------


## صدفة البحر

*أراااك فأتكحـل بجـنونـ نظراتـك ..*
*تقتـلنـيـ .. لهفتك إليَّ ..*
*فتذوبنـي حد الانصهـار ..*
*ولكنـي أجد الكـونـ جميلاً معـك*
*وحلمٌ لـذيذ لا أود الاستيقاظ منهـ ..*
*( إليك فقط )*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

في هذه الليلة أمتلك رغبة في أن أُعسكر هنا 


مُتكأة على حسي..

مُمسكة بقلمي..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

هناك ماعكر صفو أجوائي .. 
كن قوياً... فنحنُ معك بقلوبنا ...

----------


## دمعة على السطور

لمحتُ في عينيكِ بريقاً ... 
ووجدتُ أعماق الحدث يكمن فيهما ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

لازلتِ تضمينا تحت جناحيكِ الملائكيين.. 
بأي شيئ أُجازيكِ ياأمي..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

كانت لاتُطيق الابتعاد عن هنا ،،


تُرى أين غابت !!

افتقد وجودها..


اتمنى أن تكون بخير..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

دائماً بوجودكِ ينجلي ضيقي..

كوني دوماً بالقرب مني..

----------


## صدفة البحر

*سأبقـى في إيطـار مملكتك الحانية*
*سـأقطف ثمـارها اليانعهـ ..*
*وسأتـصور رقتها وعذوبتهـا ..**ستـقفـ معـي بجانب شجرة الرمـآنـ*
*لتحكـي قصصك الخيآليـة*
*ولنحـلم سويـاً*
*فأنـا معك وأنت معـي ..*
*كلانـا متمسكٌ بالآخـر ..*
*دعنا نرى ثمـرة حبنـا ..*
*ونبدع في صنعهـا ..*

*( مايخالـج شعوري )*

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

أماهُ يا نورَ الحياةِ الأجملِ .. 
يا همسَ أيامي و يا أنشودتي .. 
يا ثورةَ القلبِ المُتيّمِ في هواكـ .. 
نحوي تعالي فيكِ أروي مُقلتي .. 
من أرضِ بتراءِ الزمانِ أنا هُنا .. 
أبكي لِبُعدكِ في عيدٍ يُرامُ لكِ .. 
لا قُبلةٌ فوقَ الجبين ..  
لا وردةٌ تُزهي السنين ..

 
عيدٌ سعيدٌ لِكُل لأُمي و لِكُلِّ أُمهاتِ العالم , و أعادَ اللهُ كُلَّ مُغتربٍ لأحضانِ أمهِ الحنون

----------


## نُون

صباحُ الخيرِ . و الوردِ .

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

> صباحُ الخيرِ . و الوردِ .



...........

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

لحَظَاتُ تأمُل

----------


## نُون

يُثيرُ بدواخلي القلق !

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

حرارة , سُعال .. زُكام ..  :rolleyes: 

ذاهِبٌ لِلنوم .. نسألكُم الدُعاء

----------


## نُون

لا بأسْ طَهُوراً إن شاءَ اللهـ !

----------


## نُون

كأنَّ الدنيا مّاخلفتْ سِواه , لا يَستحقُ الغضب !

----------


## نُون

ياااهـ .. إلى أيِّ حدٍ يعشق الفراغات المُبهمة !

----------


## نُون

ظَننتُني على موعدٍ معَ الطفولة !
 :sad2:

----------


## نُون

عادَ يتفوهُ بها .. فقالها مُتعباً : صباح الحب .ماذا ؟صباح الحب .. :noworry: مابكِ !لا شيء ..عيناكِ تقول ..تعلمُ بقولِها .حسناً لن أكررها .. أُقسم و حقَّ الطفولة .

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

:wacko:  :noworry:  




 :weird: 



 :amuse:  :toung:

----------


## نُون

اشفعي لي فأنا مُرهقٌ جِداً ..و هلْ أنا سببُ إرهاقكَ !لا ..إذاً .. فلتُعلِن التوبة . :huh:  , شَرِسة !!أعلم ,  :wink: .

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

كالبَلسمْ رُغمَ الـ side effect  :wink:

----------


## نُون

:huh: 


أَيحدِثُني !!

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

لا طعمَ لِلقهوة  :noworry: 


من يدِها لو تكون , تكونُ أحلى  :amuse:  .. << لا تحلم و أنتَ بِهكذا حال

----------


## نُون

ههههـ .. يَقرأُني جيداً جداً .

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

طِفلٌ يقولُ لِطفلة

تروح يمين تروح شمآل ورآك ورآك ما اخليك

----------


## نُون

أَجزتُ لهُ الرحيل , ليقتاتَ من حَبِ الراحةِ و السكون , ففضّلَ الشقاء !!
هوَ حُر .

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

كقطراتِ الندى على أوراقِ الياسمين

----------


## نُون

تَيقنتُها صاحِبتي تخافُ عليَّ جِداً !!

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

حتى لا تثورَ بوجهي إحداهنّ  :wink: 

time out
 :bigsmile: 


و أحلى تحيه للخطره غُـ ....  :amuse:

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

كَبُرتِ


 :amuse: 

نعم .. لِمَ الغضب يا طفلتي  :toung:

----------


## نُون

وجبةُ إفطار بانتظاري و هذيان !! 
سأعودُ حتماً , معَ أنني أُفضلُ انسحابهـُ ليَشفى من جنونه .

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

سأستمِعُ النُصح و أعودُ مساءً بجنونٍ أكبر 
 :amuse:

----------


## نُون

:noworry: 
يا لطيف , 


 :huh: 
يا ساتر ,

----------


## فرح

عـــــــــلى درب الامـــــــــل....
جيت ارسم باقي خطوااااااتي..

----------


## نُون

اممم ..
كانَ افطاراً شهياً ! , 


تضمّنَ كوبانِ من القهوة ..  :wink:

----------


## شوق المحبة

مُسّتَلقِيَةً ،، تَحّتَضُنُّ مِسّبَحَتُهَآ ..


آسّمَعْهآ مِنّ بَعِيدً تَدّعُوُّ بأعّمَآقِهآ لَنَآ ..


*}* أُمُـ ـيَّ ..


سَعِيدَةً ,, آسّتَقِبّلُ صَبَآحِيَّ */* بإبّتِسَآمَةُ طُهّراً مِنّ شِفَآهِكِ ..

----------


## فرح

يمكن طيبة قلب ماتفيدني بهالايام 
وتعلمت كيف اغير طيبتي بالقساوه
وقسمت برب الخلق العالي في المنان
للي رادوا ياخذوا سيرتي لعب وتسالي
لخليهم سهارى من الالم وعينهم ماتنام
جيت اعرفهم اني عارفا الخبث فيهم من اول وتالي
ومصير الدنيا تجرحهم وماتداوي علتهم الايام ...

----------


## شوق المحبة

لآ أمّلُ مِنّ قِرَآءةُ حَدِيّثَكُمآ ..


تَشُدَنِيَّ لُغَتُكُمَآ الخَآصّهْ ..


آدَآمَـ الرَبُ طُهّرَ مآ يَجّمَعَكُمَآ ..

----------


## هذيان

أعانقُ السماءِ فرحاً ..
و أبرمُ حول نفسي مليون مليون مرّة ..
فقط لأنكِ ( أمي )



كُل عام و أنا لقدميكِ قُبَلْهذيان

----------


## نبراس،،،

اخطووو نحو الامل الوردي ... 
ولكن ... 
اتعثر ببقايا ذكرياتي 

احاااول ان انسى او اتناسى 
لأعيشش باقي حياتي سعييدا

----------


## أُخرىْ

أُمي..
لعينيك فقط..أكون المرفأ..
أهـواكِ أُمي..

..ماما..لازلتُ طِفلتكِ التي لن تكبر,,
..

أطال الله في عُمر غاليتي ماما..وفي عُمر أُمهاتكم..

----------


## همسة ألم

أعشق اللحظه التي تتعانق فيها عيناني مع عينكــ

----------


## همسة ألم

كل عام وأنت بخير 
كل عام وحضنك الدافي هو مخدتي 
كل عام والبسمة تشق وجهي عندما اراك
كل عام وأنت شمس مملكتي 
كل عام وأنت حياتي ...

----------


## شمعة الوادي

بعده جالس مكانه
وبعده يعذبني
وبعده ينزف
ولكن مجنونة أنا 
ولما أفعل هذا
هل هو خوف منه أما ماذا
راحلة غدا 
أن شاء الله
لن يغلبني النعاس
ساذهب لكي يخفف الاوجاع عني
وأنام براحة
ياربي

----------


## شمعة الوادي

خطرة في بالي فكرة وحلوووة وتجنن وأبي أسويها الان لكن مافي أحد البيت لكي العب معه ومعنه زهق وملل بس مدري اذا الاعضاء بيلعبوها أني صحيح مجنونة بس والله نفسي العبها تخيلوو معي في غرفة فاضية ومصبوغة بطلاء لونه أبيض وفي الغرفة عدة ألوان من الطلاء أحمر وأصفر وأزرق وأخضر لما تشوف غرفة مافيها الالوان شنو تعمل تلعب طبعا بالالوان وبنفس الوقت تصبغ الغرفة وبنفس الوقت تكون أستمتعت وطلعت عنك الهم والملل والزهق أني طفلة صغيرة مربوشة ودي العب بالاصباغ وبصبغ جسمي بالالوان لتطلع البسمة علي وجهي باشراقة جديدة.
أتمنى لعبتي قد نالت على أعجابكم..
كانت من أعداد : طفلة صغيرة مربوشة

----------


## شمعة الوادي

جدول بايخ
وروتين يلوع الشبد
شنو نسوي
لا طلعة ولا بطيخ
كل جلسة في البيت
مليت وين أروح لكن مافي الا هالنت 
ومعنى مأستمتعت
أبي أتشابق مع أحد بس خسارة مافي أحد
ياربي

----------


## شمعة الوادي

خطوات طفل صغير 
وأكيد تعرفون المكان

----------


## شمعة الوادي

بجنون أعشق كلماتك 
بجنون أقراها في ذاكرتي
وبجنونها أتاملها
وبجنون العب بحروفك لتسليني قليلا

----------


## أُخرىْ

*أهديكِ روحي يامن تعبتي لأكون هنا بينكم لأكون ارنوبتك كما تقولين ولأكون*
*ريحانه كما يقول أبي,, أميْ أربو بين عينيكِ لأشكر خالقي*
*على وجودكِ معي,, زهرةُ من أرض الطُهرِ أنتِ..أهواكِ ماماتي :أُم حبيب :*

----------


## نُون

لَوْ أَفقِدُها ذاكرتي !!

----------


## أُخرىْ

*..أيــها الغريب..**في كل ليلة أقتل شمعه من أجلك**وأنـحر ساعه من تأملاتي..**فقط..لأجلك.*

----------


## طائر أيلول

*جفت محبرتي....وتكسرت أقلامي*
*فمن كان يُلهم أفكاري...هجرني*
*وتركني من فقدهِ أعاني*

----------


## شمعة الوادي

تعبانة ومع ذالك أنسى التعب 
لكن .......

----------


## شمعة الوادي

أكتب وأكتب لعل قلمك يستيقظ قليلا من النوم
نام كثيرا وفاتته الايام والشهور والسنين
لا تجعل قلمك نائما 
أجعله مستيقض دوما
ليكتب مايحلو له من كلمات البحر الرائعة
التي تنير دربك الطويل بكلمات من الرمال الحارة
وتزين كلماتك من أصدافها الجميلة
وتعطرها من أوراق وحشائش البحر الجميلة
وترشها بماء ملح البحر ليزيد طعمه لذة

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

*أحلم كالأطفال ..~* 
*فمتى استيقظ من حلمي ..~*
*لأرى انه تحقق*
*......*

----------


## أموآج

استيقظو من سباتكم العميق

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

*في عيدكِ أمي اهديكِ ،،،*
*باقة ورده معطره بعطر الحنان الدافئ ...~* 
*لتهديني عطفك وحنانك وطيبة قلبك* 
*واهديكِ صدري لصدرك لتضميني بحنانك ...*

*فأرجو ان تقبلي مني لو الشئ القليل* 
*دمتي لي أماً واباً* 
*وكل عام وانتي بألف خير وصحة وسلامه يا امي* 
*ابنتك الصغيره : عوامية صفوانية*

----------


## نُون

فراغٌ ... يَستَشِفُ التتمة !

----------


## نُون

بعصرنا ..


مَدينةٌ مَشبوهة ، بها عنترٌ مَشكوكٌ في سوداويةِ يديهِ و ازروراقِ شفتيه ، بها قسيسٌ يدّعي الطُهر و على مصارعِ عينيهِ تَحومُ راقصة ، 
على أعمدةِ أضوائها تُصلبُ عشراتٌ من الإناث حاولنا ذاتَ يوم أن يَحبِلنَّ شِعراً غزلياً فأشعلَ أهل المدينة النارَ على رؤوسهم قبلَ أن يُنجبنهُ ..




بمدينتنا ..


طِفلان لن يَكبُرا ، أبداً .. مالمْ تقع الشمسُ على أثارهما صرعى !

----------


## نُون

رِواقٌ طويل ، لا يَنوي الانتهاء .. مُظلمٌ يَمقتَ خيوطَ الشمس ، غارقٌ فوقَ الأرضِ و تحتَ السماء ، مُلقاةٌ على عاتقهِ الـ | أنا | ، 
أُحاولُ جاهدةً رَميهُ بعيداً عني ، فيَتشبثُ بي أكثر ، حتى متى سأبقى خطِيئتهُ الكُبرى ! أما آنَ لهـُ الغفران !

----------


## هذيان

في سجن الحزن و الألم 
بين الشباك أمدُ أناملي رغبةً في الخروج 
فهل من منقذ ؟
هذيان

----------


## أُخرىْ

نورهـ,, فتاه تجهلني وأعرفها..
تبتسم..وفي عينيها ألف دمعه,,تُنشد معنا إنشودة التفوق,,وعند تكريم الإمهات تعتذر لتحتضن زوايا فصلها البارد,,كُنت أميزها ..بسيطه حد الرقه..وحزينه حد الألم,,أذكُرها لاتحضر إجتماعات الأمهات..لم أكُن أفقه ترجمة الأرواح حينها..أذكر ذاك اليوم بوضوح..كانت من ضمن المثاليات..جرح كبير من تلك الاستاذه حين نطقت : أين أم نوره..
لم تعلم تلك..أن أم نوره تسكن قبراً في قلب نوره..
رحيل أم نوره لم يكن لمرض,,,فقط خطأ طبي...  :sad2: 



لاأعلم لما تزورني ذكرى نوره
 في كُل حدث يرتبط بالأم..
رحمكِ الله ياأم نوره..
 :sad2:  
مودتي التي تكبرني بأعوام كُثر
لكل عابر على نزفي,,هذا,,
وما سبقه من نزف

----------


## أُخرىْ

Blessed is your face
Blessed is your name
My beloved
Blessed is your smile
Which makes my soul want to fly
My beloved
All the nights
And all the times
That you cared for me
But I never realised it
And now it’s too late Forgive me .. 
For all the years I caused you pain
If only I could sleep in your arms again
mother I’m Lost without you

;;

----------


## أُخرىْ

يسكُن قبعه صيفيه..ومعطف داكن,,
أخشاهُ لإن قلبي بحضوره يتدفأ
 كسيده عجوز تتراقص عظامها برداً..
ولإنه يصنع من نقاوتي..شحوباً قاتل
..
أقرأتني يوماً....وأنا أكرهك 
إذا..
إقرأني الآن وغداً ايضاً

----------


## أُخرىْ

Happy Dreams

----------


## النظره البريئه

لااعرف مثل هذا اليوم ماذا افعل
فهو يوم خاص بحياتي
فأتمنى ان اعيش هذا اليوم بسعاده بقرب من احب
وان شاء الله كل سنه تمر بعمري يكونووو أحبابي حواليي

----------


## غرام أحباب

ياموصل لي السلام
قلبـــــي 
ردألك التحيه

----------


## غرام أحباب

يحق لي لفتخرت وقلت أنكـ حبيبي..}}..

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

:weird: 

يا لِغرابةِ الحياة !!

يا لِسُخرية القدر !!

أنا ؟؟

لِمَ ؟؟

أولمْ يكفيكِ.. 

ألمْ تجِدي غيري ..

هوَ صديقي فكيفَ لي أن أكونَ لكِ .. و أنتِ مُلكُهُ شرعاً ..

لا شرع في حُكمِ القلوب !! << هكذا أجابتني

عُذراً فأنا لا أستطيعُ خيانةَ صديقي ..

و لكني أُحِبُك بِجنون << هيَ  ..

أنتِ كأخُتٍ لي << أنا ..

و لكِنكَ كـ .. << هيَ

أرجوكِ لا تُكمِلي << أنا

تُحاوِلُ الإرتِماء في أحضاني ..

كُفِي .. نحن لسنا في لاس فيغاس 

و هوَ أعزُ صديق 

ما بالُكِ !!

مُنذ زمن و كثيراتٌ تمَنينك << هي

و ما دخلي بِهُنّ ؟؟

أنتَ جذاب , متفوق و و و ....

أُقسِمُ لئِن لم تتوقفي عن هذا لئِن ..

تباً لهذِهِ الدُنيا الدنية .. أيُعقل أن يحدُثَ هذا .. شُلّ تفكيري

اليومُ الأسودُ في حياتي هو هذا ... أُقسِم شُلّ تفكيري

ما الحلُّ .. ربِّ ساعدني

----------


## Princess

كشف النوايا وكل الخبايا
افضل من كبت القهر والخوف من المصير...
تبا لحواء اذا عشقت .. وعملت المستحيل لتنال...
وتبا لآدم اذا تجاهل..
او في حال الخطيئة صمت و تغافل..

تحتاج حواء للتأنيب والردع والـتأديب.. لتعدل عن جنونها
في حين يحتاج آدم.. الى الحرمان والتعذيب ليعدل عن جنونه..

فالأنثى لا يثنيها الحرمان والتعذيب  بقدر ما يؤلمها التأنيب والردع,,, لأنها صبورة..
وآدم لا ينحيه عن اي شيئ سوى المذله في حال الحرمان والتعذيب .. فلا اعظم من مس الكرامه الرجوليه وسحقها من قبل انثى..!!

ومن بعد هذا وذاك..
الى اين يا آدم و ياحواء..

كلنا لها.. للأرض وترابها.. 
فهل لك يا عقل .. ان تعقل !!!!!

----------


## شمعة الوادي

ودي أتالم من الالم ولا أذهب لذلك المكان
لا أريد الذهاب اليه
لاأريد.
لقد مللت من دلك ماذا أفعل
وجن جنوني

----------


## شمعة الوادي

أتصال من أختي الغالية في ساعة متاخرة
وصوتها الغريب يدل على أن هناك 
أمر ضروري جدا
لم يخب ظني أبدا عما كانت تريد التحدث اليه
نعم أنا مجنونة
مجنونة
أريد البكاء بصوت عالي
الان عرفت من يحبني ومن يفتقدني
ليس كما أتوهم أنا
وأتخيل بأن هناك غيرهم يعشقوني
لا
لا
لا
ليس صحيح أبدا
ليس صحيح
هم بجانب
وأنا كذلك
نحن أحرار  اليس كذلك
أنت لا تعرفني وأنا لا أعرفك
فليذهب كل منا في طريقه
أكرهك كثيرا
كثيرا
وهل كثرة دموعي ......
لاأريد ذلك
فلترحل بعيدا عني
لقد أغضبتني حقا
أحببتك ولا زلت أحبك
لكن صمتك مبين من عنوانه

----------


## شمعة الوادي

نعم صمتك يزيدني جنون وعشق
وأذا رحلت عنك أين أذهب
الا تذكر انك عاهدتني بذلك أو نسيت دلك
جاوبني فربما أرتاح قليلا

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

> فهل لك يا عقل .. ان تعقل !!!!!



الصمتُ في حرمِ الجمالِ جمالُ

----------


## شمعة الوادي

نعم كل شيء بخير الان ياطفلتي الصغيرة
لا تقلقي لذلك
ساهتم بك كثيرا

----------


## فرح

طعنه تلقيتها ووصلت الى صميم القلب
ولايستطيع الزمان مسحها.....من مخيلتي ماحييت،..

----------


## فرح

كل مافيني تعب ،،،واحتياجي لك كل ماله يزيد
احتاج الك...
والدمع مني ينهمر
احتاج الك...
والصدرمني يضيق ويبتهج
احتاج الك...
من يوم انولدت الى ان يواريني الحد
سيدي ومولاي متى الفرج

----------


## شوق المحبة

مُعدل السُكر مُنخَفِض اليَوُمـ ..


لَيسَ قَليلاً ،، إنمآ آكثرُ مِن الطبيعِيَّ !!


لم اُظهرُ لهآ قلقِيَّ ..


إكتَفيتُ بإبتِسآمةً لوجههآ الملائِكي ..


*}* إللهي ..


إحفظهآ وأدمـّ لهآ لِبآسَ الصِحه وَ العَآفِيه ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

لآ تَنّزَعِجْ ،،


أنّتَ آيّضَاً لكَ مِقّدآرُاً وَفيّرُ مِن دُعآئِيَّ الصَآدِق ..


كُنّ قَويُاً *{* لِيَطْمَئُنُّ عَليّكَ قَلبيَّ ..

----------


## أُخرىْ

:noworry:

----------


## فرح

آآآآآه اتمنى لوكنتِ موجوده يانبع الحنان 
لرتميت بين احضانك وهدأتي من روووع قلبي ...

----------


## نبض قلب

أحتاجك .. 

تكاد أن تكون اكسجيني الذي أتنفسه ..

----------


## اسير الهوى

*"الغنى في الغربة وطن والفقر في الوطن غربة"*
*هذه حقا قضيتنا*

----------


## اسير الهوى

*غريب ان يصمت العالم!!!!!!!!*

*وكأنه لا شيء يحدث!!!!!!!!*

----------


## فرح

هل تعلم...
اني اموووت عشقا اليك...
لقداسرت قلبي بهواك،،،انت بعيد ..ولكنك قريب ...
تراني ولااراك ...
ربي لاتجعلني خجله واعمالي غير مقبوله عند سيدي 
الهي متى الفرج الى الحجه المنتظر 
لقداصبح البشر غير البشر ،،والعالم غير العالم
لاآمان يامولاي الابوجودك ...
وبنشر راية النصر بيديك سيدي ...
*طـــــاااال الانتظااار يافرج الله*

----------


## اسير الهوى

*ياترا هل سيدوم الصمت؟؟؟؟*

*ام القمنا حجر الذلة؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## فرح

لن اجرح قلب احدهم يوما ما!!
ولن اسمح لهم ان يجرحوا قلبي ...
لتطمئن في الدنيا يا..###....لكن الموقف هناك
يوم الحساب ,,لن اسامحك وسيطول بك الحساب..

----------


## صدفة البحر

*لـن أقف صامتهـ ؟؟*
*لـن تتجمـد مشاعري ؟!!*
*~ لرؤيـــــــــــــتك ~*
*سترى انشراح في وجهيـ غير طبيعي !*
*وسأرتمي في مكانيـ الدافىء ..*
*وسأُكمل حركاتـيـ ..*
*~ بصـــــــــمت ~*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

فقط *سابتسم* !!

:)

----------


## واحد فاضي

يا زائري قبري 

حين حياتي 

قد أقمتم مأتماً 

وأن المعزّى 

في مماتي

----------


## كفن

25-3-2009م

في إنتظار تلك اللحظة

----------


## نبض قلب

انتبه ،، حذاري !!! فليس هناك مايهمني ..

----------


## نبض قلب

سأبقى ـآآ بقوتي فليس هناك من يؤثر بي ..  
لآأنت ولآ غيرك..

----------


## (زينبية الخطى)

اي حنين اهلك غفوتي
اي عقل سيحتويك
ويؤنس وقت صحوتي
متى؟؟

----------


## نُون

أذكرُ بأنني كنتُ ممتلئة بالأحاديثِ حدّ التُخمة !!

و فجأة ..

فقدتُها !

 :sad2:

----------


## كبرياء

*أفتقد نفسي ...!!*
*لمـآ ؟؟!*

----------


## نُون

ربما بحاجةٍ إلى ليلٍ أصدقْ منْ هذا الليلِ الزائف !!

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

وجدتُكِ

و لا أريدُ فُقدانكـِ أبداً 

 يا أنتِ

----------


## كبرياء

*غريب أمر أحدهم هنـآ ..!!*

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

أَأعيشُ في فراغ !!

----------


## نُون

أنا أُنثى , و هيَ أنثى .. و لا أتوقعُ منها سوى خنقي الآن !

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

ليسَ مِنْ أحدٍ سِواكِ يستحِق

غداً باثو فسيولوجي .. دُعائُكم  :amuse:

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

ما زِلتِ أنا

----------


## نُون

أنا ..
أأستحقُّ الوجع , و الشنق !
ما ظننتني الخطيئة الكبرى التي اكهلت ظهر الدنيا و قصمت ظهرهـ ..

----------


## نُون

بمدينتنا .. 
طِفلٌ يقطِنُ بعيداً , مِن هفواتِ النساءِ قريباً , يُراوغهن عن أنفسهِنّ ! أن اقصدنني من دون أن يشعرْ , ثم يدعهنّ و يُدبر .. ليسَ ذنبهـُ بل ذنبُ القدر حين أختلقَ منهـُ ألفَ حسنة ..


وحدي أفهمُ مقاصدهـ ..
 :weird:

----------


## كبرياء

أمممممممم متآبعهـ لـ ..~!
هع لن أٌفصح ..!

----------


## أُخرىْ

موفقين

,,
أرق..أو كما يُسميه أحدهم..إعتزال
لِكُل حرف..يُسليني..ويريحني..
 :sad2: ..
رُبما أعود قريباً..

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

:amuse:

----------


## كبرياء

*ههههههههه* 
*لم أتقن غموضي هذه المرره..!!*
*أوببسسس ..!!*

----------


## نُون

:noworry:

----------


## نبراس،،،

من نزف جِراحي تجمعيين دمي
وبكل قسه 
تختضبين به 
ثم تضغطيين على جرحي 
لتغسليين فائض خضابك 
بدمووعي
ارااك تبدعيين في عذابي
انثى ولكنك قاسيه
ارجووك ابتعدي 
فقد طلقت هواااكِ
وما عدت كما السابف فداااكِ
خذي ذكراااكِ ورحلي
فأنا حقا 
ما عدت اهواااك

----------


## نُون

بمدينتنا ..
جدّةٌ تختزلُ بأعماقها ألفُ حكاية , أطعمتنا بضعٌ منها نهايتهـُ مؤلمة .. فطلبنا منها العزوف عن الإكمال ,
ثم أردفت تحكي البضع الآخر مما هوَ نهاينتهـُ تعيسة .. فطلبنا منها التوقف , لا لأجلِ كسبِ الحزنِ و لا لأجلِ التقاطِ الفرحْ..
فقط لأن النهايات التعيسة اختبار , و السعيدة افتراء ..

----------


## Princess

أياشوق... لا يبارح دمع يسيل..
اي جرف .. يستطيع ان يجابه قوة السيل.. !!

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

الآن قوليها و لا تتردي بعضُ الهوى لا يقبلُ التأجيلا

----------


## نُون

ما حرم الله حباً في شريعته ..بل بارك الله أحلامي البريئات
يا للتعاسة من دعوى مدينتنا ..فيها يعد الهوى كبرى الخطيئاتحسن المرواني .

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

بل حللّ الربُ حُباً للأميرات .. كالنجمِ يهوى السما في ليليَ الآتِ

أنتِ ليَ البُشرى يا نورَ أزماني .. يا فرحةَ العُمرٍ يا بسمةَ الذاتِ

جيئي إليّ هُنا نلهو على عبثٍ .. و نرسمُ العُمر في أحلى الحكاياتِ

----------


## نُون

كادَ يُفري قلبها اليتيمُ جنوناً فوقَ الجنونِ علَّ الدواءَ يَشفي الصغيراتِ

مـاعدتُ أقـوى تـرّاوحَ مُقلتيهِ حـولَ ثـوبي المبتـورُ مـن الخزعـبلاتِ

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

لمْ أفري قلبكِ يوماً بالسكاكينِ .. بالحبِّ افريتُهُ و الحبُّ راياتي

ما للمحاكِم مِن جُرمِ على رجُل .. سَكُرَ الهوى مِن أمرِ حاناتِ

كأس الهوى شَربِتُهُ ما رَوّني .. فالحُكم فيّ براءةٌ لِصفاتي

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم .. 
مذ كنت جنيناً ...وأحشائكِ تحتضنتني.. 
نبض قلبي مع كل خفقة من خفقات قلبك .. 

ولدت ..وقمطتني بحنانك ..غطيتني بعطفك .. 
غمرتني بحرارة عطاءك .. 

أرضعتني من وجدانك ..فبتُ ثمر لقلبك .. 
قاسيتي ..تألمتي ...اعتزمتي بالصبر... ولُب وفائك .. 

ولازلتِ تُقاسين ...وتتصبرين ...وتتحزمين بحزام من مداد دفئك.. 

لم يكن عيد الأم يوم بل كل يوم عيد لكِ علًه ينصف جزاءاً من بعض جزائك.. 
>>>كتبته في مكان ما في هذا الصرح فأحببتُ أن أدونه هنا ...في صفحتي المُفضلة ..


اتمنى ألا يقرأ أسطري فاقد أو فاقدة ..

وعذراً ومن ثم عذراً  إن لامست كلماتي أحاسيسكم احبتي..

حفظ الله الأمهات بظل رحمته

----------


## نُون

يَنثني على خصلاتِ شعرها ، يُقبلّها بلُطف ، كأنهـُ ينوي إنباتَ سنبلاتَ الرحمةِ بأعماقها .

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

و ذاكـَ الإشارُ على شعرِها .. كقوسٍ رمى السهمَ كُلّ البشر !!

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

و طرفٌ من العينِ يسبي القُلوب .. جمالاً جلالاً هلالَ القمر !!

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

و خصرٌ بهِ العقولُ تثورُ  .. جيمعاً لهُ فما مِن مفر !!

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

و أقدامُ حُسِنٍ تباهت بِها .. أراضونَ كوني بِلحنِ السَحَر !!

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

أنا الرجلُ اللذي ماتَ فيكِ .. و لمِ يركِ بعينِ البَصَر !!

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

8
8

إهداء خاص جِداً

----------


## نُون

> على بياضِ النياتِ كُنّا ليس إلا



على نقاءِ الطفولةِ كُنا ، و عند حدود الطهرِ وقفنا و ما اجتزنا ..  :noworry:

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

يا خطُ أحمرَ لا تقِفْ 

بيني و بينَ هواها

فأنا اللذي لَونتُكَ

و أنا اللذي صيرتًكَ

و أنا اللذي أمحوكَ عن ظهرِ الدُنا

إن شئتُ أُنهيكَ

----------


## نُون

بالمناسبهـ :
حتى التي تقبعُ بمخيلته ، لا تشبهني مطلقاً .

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

:amuse: 

كما .. لا أُذنٌ سمِعت و لا عينٌ رأت

تيقنتُ

  :wink:

----------


## نُون

يَفترسُني الغضب ! و ربما لا امتلكَ أيَّ غفران .

----------


## نُون

مَن ذا الذي يَقوى على هزمِ غروري ، مَن ذا الذي يتطاولُ على خدشِ براءتي !!

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

تفعلُ ما تفعل .. فهيَ تقترِب  :amuse:

----------


## نُون

مُخطيء جداً ..
بيدي النهاية , أبتديها و أنهيها ، و بين أنملتينِ من أناملي فقط .. أُشعلُ نواحيها !

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

كنارِ جهنّمَ نيراني

حتى النيرانُ في حضرتي تحترِ ق!!  :noworry:

----------


## نُون

هههههـ
أَضغاثُ احلامٍ !!

----------


## نُون

سأُطلِقُ شِراري الليلة ! و أنى لهـُ النجاة .

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

:deh:

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

خُططٌ حربية ,, لا يُهِم

قنابِلُ نووية .. لا يُهِم

أنا أنا .. كما أشاءُ أنا   :cool:

----------


## نُون

أنثى ..
و لن يهزمني بشرٌ سَوي ، و لن يهزمني بشرٌ مجنون !

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

حواءُ هزمتنا جميعاً و أنزلتنا إلى الأرض بعدَ أن كُنّا في السماء

اوووه .. إبليسُ من هزمنا و ليسَ هيَ  :noworry:

----------


## Princess

سين .. اسميتها لعنة ,, طلاسم نحتت في الوجد اسرار
سين.. اعتدنا ان نسبقها حرفاً يعني منا ..... استفسار..!!
سين .. في شرعي حرب باردة لا هزيمة بها ولا انتصار...
سين .. لا اعلم كينونتها .. قصر رحيب واشواك تعتلي اسوار..
سين.. سُؤْلٌ في خاطري ... اوقد في الحنايا سعير نار...
سين.. يُرقص في مخيلتي جفوةً .. تقطع في قلبي الأوتار..
سين ..تعبت تبحث عن جيمٍ لها .. ففضلت ان تسدل الستار..
وتكمل المشوار..
سحقاً للأنتظار..

----------


## نُون

أنا .. كالطفلة ، لكن بجوفي معركةٌ مُشتعلة ، لو يطالهـُ سعيري .. ما نجى !!
و أنّى لساحرٍ أن يُشفيهـ !
و أنّى لكاهنٍ أن يتنبأَ بما فيهـ !
و أنى لشيخٍ أن يحميهـ !

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

الفايروسُ اللذي يُصيبُنا 

هو من يهزمنا رِجالاً كنا أم إناثا  :toung:

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

> حواءُ هزمتنا جميعاً و أنزلتنا إلى الأرض بعدَ أن كُنّا في السماء
> 
> 
> اوووه .. إبليسُ من هزمنا و ليسَ هيَ



الأحرى أنّ ابليسَ هزمَ حواء .. أليسَ كذلِك  :wink:

----------


## نُون

هههـ ، الأمر غير قابل للسخرية أو الضحك !

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

تُفاحة !!

أهذا هوَ الثمن يا حواء  :amuse:

----------


## نُون

نعم ! 
و لكنها مُختلِفة ، لم يَسبقْ لها مثيل !
ألا يكفي أنها تسببتُ في طردٍ جمعي و ليسَ فردي .. من الجنة

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

> فجأة .. 
> فقدتُها !



 
و ليسَ بِفجأة عادت  :amuse: 

..
.


هُدنة حتى ما بعدَ الإمتحانات
غداً و بعدَ غدٍ أمتحانات
تِسع ساعات ثُم المعركة مع مس ريم  :noworry: 

Good luck all

----------


## Princess

يغيضني في حواء غرورها اللامعقول
وفي آدم ثقتة الزائده عن المعقول !!

----------


## MOONY

تسألني الناس مابال الحزن  يسكن  أحداقكِ
جاوبهم  دمعي 
فراقه   حزني الأبدي

----------


## نُون

أينما ذهبوا .. صعدوا ! هبطوا ! أغرقوا .. حواءَ برفقتهم ! 
هههـ

----------


## نُون

Good luck all

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

> أينما ذهبوا .. صعدوا ! هبطوا ! أغرقوا .. حواءَ برفقتهم ! 
> 
> 
> هههـ






و أينما ذهبنَ .. صعدنَ !! هبطنَ !! غرِقنَ آدمُ برفقتهم !!

هههـ +  :wink:  =  :noworry:

----------


## نُون

النعمة يارب ! 





 :noworry: 




نعمة الجنون !!

----------


## فرح

شعوووري بأنك موجود ....يعطيني الآمـــــــــآن .

----------


## نبض قلب

أنت بعزيمه منك واصرار وبتوفيق من المولى تستطيع فعل ماتشآـآآء ..

----------


## نبض قلب

فقرر لنفسك التميــــ ـ ـ ـــز ..

----------


## نبض قلب

عودي كما كنتِ عودي كما عهدكِ صديقتي ..

كمــ ـ ـ ــآآ أحببتكِ ~ 

فلآأحبكِ هكذآ ضعيفه ،، متشائمه ]

----------


## نبض قلب

*Stop*

لآأحب سماع هذا أبدا ً وبالأخص منكِ ..

----------


## اسير الهوى

لا جدال فيك...

لا فصال...

خذلتني..

خاب ظني فيك...

قتلتني..

----------


## اسير الهوى

نعم انت ياوطني...

كنت اعنيك بما سبق..

----------


## هذيان

لا يكمن الحب إلا في حضن الحبيب

----------


## صدفة البحر

*يانسيـمـ الروحـ قل للرشااا*
*لم يزدنـي الورد إلا عطشااا*
*لي حبيبٌ حبهـ وسط الحشااا*
*لو يشاا يمشيـ على قلبي مشاااا*
*( Just for u )*

----------


## اسير الهوى

لا تعجب !!!! ولا استفهام؟؟؟؟

فيك ياوطني...

----------


## فرح

كم تتعبني هذه الحيره 
قلبي لايحتمل ..!!!
الصبر ،،الصبر،؟؟؟
التمس الصبر منكِ ياسيدتي يازينب ياكعبة الاحزان 
امسحي بكفيك الشريفه على قلبي ،،
الانتظاااار صعب يكاد يفقدني صوااابي ..

----------


## هذيان

( قوّس قوّس ) يديكَ آدم ، لتحمي حواء الضعيفة ...
هذيان

----------


## دمعة موالية

*لماذا يرحل الطاهرون دون وداع ..؟!*

----------


## شمعة الوادي

فرحتي هو أن أدعو لكم بالتوفيق والنجاح
وقضاء حوائجكم

----------


## شمعة الوادي

زعلانة منك جدا
فهل تعرف نفسك

----------


## دمعة موالية

*فمن يارب يحضنها وقد أوسعت أحضانا ..؟*

----------


## دمعة موالية

*أتعجب لمــا نصر على الخوف في حضرة الجمال دوماً..

أصدقوني القول ..!

أينسى الإنسان جمالاً سكنه..؟

أتودع الروح .. منبع سقاها الحياة ..؟

ألسنا ننسى فقــط كل قبيــح ..؟

أليس النسيان .. أحياناً جــمال ..؟

*

----------


## شوق المحبة

هِيييييي آنّتَ ..

كُفَ عَنّ بَعّثَرَتِيَّ ..

آخّشَىَ ضَيَآعِيَّ *}*مِنّكَ ..

----------


## كبرياء

*
مرهقه ..!
*

----------


## شوق المحبة

آنَآ كَذَلِكّ .. ..


لَمّ آعُد قَآدِرَه علَى لَوَمَ نَفْسِيَّ آكّثَرُ مِنّ ذَلِك !!

----------


## دمعة على السطور

يثير عجبي،،

كيف تتغير حالاتنا النفسية ...

 وتضطرب من نوبة تلو الأخرى ..وفي أزمان مُتقاربة ..

سبحانك ربي...

----------


## النظره البريئه

مــــــــــــــــــــتــــــــــــــــــــ ع ـــــــــــــــــــــــبه

----------


## هذيان عاشقة

*كل عام من كل عام*
*اختفي وأحيانا اختفي حتى اتلاشى*
*ويبدأ من يزعمون انهم احبتي بالبحث عني*
*يبحثون وينقبون في مناجم الحياة عمن يتسم بالطيبة قلبها*
*وبالبرائة عيونها.....*
* ويكتشفون مخبأي ويبتسمون لي ويقدمون لي كأسا يزعمون انه شراب اكسير المحبة*
*اخاااااااااااااف*
*وابتلع من كأسهم شفرة الخيانة*

*الى كل من آذاني*
*الى كل من احببت وكرهني*
*انا هنا*
*وسأبقى هنا*

----------


## أُخرىْ

أنت : الألم الذي يشتت قلبي..
أنا : المسكن الدافئ الذي يحُييك ويحتويك
أنت : الغياب الذي يهوى اي شخص دوني
أنا : وجود لك..ولحبك,,ولجرحك
أنت : الرسائل المنثوره مع كل ضوء قمر
أنا : بدونك لاأكون..
,,
أكتُبكَ..أنت ولا أقرأني  :sad2:

----------


## صدفة البحر

*أعذب كلامـ الحـب كلمة أحبكـ*
*لي قلتها يا هوى النفسـ بإحساس*
*وأرق كلمه ياحبيبي بقلبكـ*
*أنسى بها نفسي على طولـ والنآسـ*
*أحبك ثمـ أحبك ثمـ أحبك*
*( مشاعري دوماً معك )*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

أحياناً أخشى أن أتلفظ ولو بحرف واحد في حقك ..

لأني اجزم بأنني لن أنصفك ...

إهداء لأعز ناسي...

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

_كحلم جميل ،، رائع ،،_
_يُدغدغ المشاعر ،،_
_ويسعد القلوب ،،_
_ويشرقُ أملاً ،،_
_فيكون ،،_
_فخراً لي ،،_
_أن تتحلى بهِ ،،_
_أيامي ،،_





_أمنيــ مجروحه ـــات_

----------


## صدفة البحر

*وقت مستقطـع* 
*لأجـليـ ؛؛*
*وسأجعل يومك هذا لايشبهه أي يومـ ؛؛*
*فقـط أقدِم وسترى ؟!!*

----------


## فرح

كثر الحزن الابقلبي شفت الدنيا صغيره
وكلمايمر اسمك على اشفاتي تتغير حياتي،،
واصبح من السعاده والفرح كأني طفله صغيره...

----------


## نبض قلب

You just change you 

Cause of happiness and joy in my heart

----------


## شوق المحبة

لآ آثَرِاً لَهُمّآ آليَوُّمُ !!


*}* رَبّيَّ ،، إجعَلهُمَآ بخّيّرً ..

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أتمنى ان أكون اقرب الى قلبها

----------


## اسير الهوى

انا فقط!!!

كما انت ياوطني

جريح بأحضانك

فتنبذني

كم صيحة صرختها بالوطنيه

لكنها لاجدوى

فبغدرك تقتلني

هكذا زاح الستار

لكن لعلمك فقد زاح مبكراً

مبكرا جداً

لأعلم مالي ومن علي...!!!؟؟؟؟

----------


## شمس البتول

> *لماذا يرحل الطاهرون دون وداع ..؟!*



 

عزيزتي دمعة مواليه....
اوقفتني كلماتك الجليله برهة طويله ....وايضآ وقفت الحروف على شفاهي حائره  :wacko: 

لاأعلم لما شدتني لكن,,,,,,,,ربما بيني وبينها عهدآ سابق


عزيزتي واصلي عطائك فهو راقي جدآ وكذلك(عظيم)

----------


## واحد فاضي

قطعة سكر 

تذوب لكن 

لا تتغير 

كذلك حوّائـ...........ي

لا تتأثر  :embarrest: 

فأنا لستُ إلا .........آدمها 

لا يتغير

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

يومانِ مُرهِقانِ مرّا

نعودُ مِن جديد لكم مع نهايةِ الإمتحاناتِ  :amuse:

----------


## كبرياء

*تلكـ الأمتحآنـآت أخي ..ّ!*
*لن تنتهي ..!*
*متعبه ..! لكنهـآ ممتعه ..!*

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

> *تلكـ الأمتحآنـآت أخي ..ّ!*
> *لن تنتهي ..!*
> 
> *متعبه ..! لكنهـآ ممتعه ..!*



 

 :amuse: 

هيَ كذلِك

----------


## واحد فاضي

> يومانِ مُرهِقانِ مرّا
> 
> 
> نعودُ مِن جديد لكم مع نهايةِ الإمتحاناتِ



ساعدكَ الله 

وفقكَ الله 

جاهد .......وجاهد ........ثم جاهد

لا تستسلم للــــــــمُستقبل 

بل توكل  :bigsmile: 

وبحاضرك الآتي ....أقبِلْ 

لا تتأخر

----------


## كبرياء

شد إنتبآهي ..!
وبعنف .........!

----------


## دمعة على السطور

غربال يغربل ابلييس  :noworry:  >>لامجال للفصحى  :toung:

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اكتشفت أنكِ الوحيدة التي بامكانكِ قراءتي...

----------


## دمعة على السطور

بركاتكم تُلازمنا دوماً... 
اليوم شعرت بقربكم بشدة ..
أذوب بعشقكم ..

واسجد لله شكراً لأننا ننتمي لمذهبكم .. 
ياوجهاء عند الله .اشفعوا لنا عند الله..

----------


## علي pt

> بركاتكم تُلازمنا دوماً... 
> اليوم شعرت بقربكم بشدة ..
> أذوب بعشقكم ..
> 
> واسجد لله شكراً لأننا ننتمي لمذهبكم .. 
> ياوجهاء عند الله .اشفعوا لنا عند الله..



الحمد لله على نعمة الولاية ..
جعلهم الله شفعائنا وشفعائك يوم الورود ..

----------


## Princess

سنبدأ المشوار
ومناي ان يكون الناتج خليفة لما سبق من انجاز....




متفائله لحدٍ يخلق بي اجنحة تدفعني لأطير نحو اللامعقول !!!

----------


## Princess

شيء من الحلم ...
يداعب مخيلة كل حي ،، وحفنة من الأماني تحلي الأيام المُره....
حيٌ هو و أي حياة تلك ,, ان زينتها الفرحه اثقلتها الأتراح..
وان داعبتها السعاده نثرت الهموم ملحاً على الجراح...
قد يكون القدر صعباً عسير ،، والفراق بطل في حياة ذلك الحي ..!! 
وقد يضع اللقاء نقطاً على حروف حياته الصماء.. لتنطق بما يجعلها تزدان بالأمل...
ربما يخذله من يحب.. وربما ينال الأحسان ممن لم يتوقع ان ينال منهم أي شيء.!!
تراه معاتباً القدر ونادباً حظه وناعتاً اياه بالدقيق الذي فوق الشوك قد نُثر,,,
وبقسوة يُأمر الحافي بجمعه مع هبوب رياح الملمات العاتيه...
إلا ان للأبتسامة الصادقه سحرا ... وللعيون الناطقة جاذبية ... يأبى أي شجن ان يخمد تأثيرهما ...



من هنا..... سننطلق .............................

----------


## دمعة على السطور

أخي علي..آمين نحنُ وأنتم إن شاء الله تعالى..
يتلطفوا بنا ..وينجونا في يوم المحشر..

شاكرة طيب توقفك...وطهر دعائك..
موفقين ومقضية حوائجكم بحق من هم النور..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

في مرآة الزمن ،، لمحتُ صورةً لكِ.. 
فوجدتُ فيها قلباً.. لم أرى لنقاءه مثيل.. 
وجدتهُ يعتنق راحة يديّ .. 
وددتُ أن ألتقط هذا المشهد .. 
لم يتسنى لي .. 
ولكن يكفي..أنه مطبوع بقلبي..

----------


## النظره البريئه

الهي عظم البلاء

----------


## Princess

غربة الأوطـــــان... 
سيكون العنوان...
لحكاية حدثت في هذا الزمان...
امتزجت بالخيال..
غلفتها الفرحه... وعانقتها.. الأحزان.......

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

> ساعدكَ الله 
> 
> وفقكَ الله  
> جاهد .......وجاهد ........ثم جاهد 
> لا تستسلم للــــــــمُستقبل  
> بل توكل  
> وبحاضرك الآتي ....أقبِلْ  
> 
> لا تتأخر



 
على اللهِ في كُلِّ الأمور توكلي

 :amuse: 

إنّ غداً لناظرهِ قريب

شُكراً لدعواكَ الطاهِره

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

قرأتُ في عينيكِ عُنوانَ الحياةِ .. 
و رُحتُ أبحثُ فيهِما عن سر ذاتي .. 
أنا البحّارُ يا أمي و أنتِ .. 
شؤاطئُ حُبيَ العذرى العِظامِ .. 
غريبٌ عنكِ في أرض الشَمالِ .. 
عن الأوطان مُبتعِدٌ أُعاني .. 
يهزُ الشوقُ وِجداني فألقاهُ .. 
حنيناً نحو جارودِ الإباء ..  

أصارعُ غُربتي بالصبرِ إني .. 
صَبرتُ كـ زَينبٍ هذا دوائي .. 
تواسيني النُجومِ بليلي سُهدي .. 
و ذا القمرُ بِجُنحِ الليل يبكي .. 
ألا يا غائباً عن قلبِ أمٍ .. 
تفطرّتِ الفؤادَ بأيِ حُزنِ .. 
و أي الحُزنِ كالفقدِ المُريعِ ..

لإبنٍ كانَ في عُمر الربيعِ ..

يجرُّ قوافيَ الكلماتِ حتى ..

تباكت في يديهِ كما اليتيمِ ..

بعيدٌ عنكِ يا أمي و لكن ..

قريبٌ قلبُكِ حدّ الوتينِ !!

----------


## فرح

يكفيني ان تكون بعيد عن مكان انا اتواجد فيه ..
تجنب هـــــــــدوووووئي ...!!ولاتقترب مني ..

----------


## فرح

بداخلي آلام تترنح في حنايا قلبي المجروح
لكن ليكون في علمك بأن قلبي يأبى التمزق 
سأظل صامده ،،،
باقيه بالامل رغم الالم
مبتسمه لحياه رغم قسوة البشر...

----------


## نبض قلب

تبقى الإبتسامه شـ ع ــآري ..
فلنبتسم ^،^..

----------


## نبض قلب

مكانكم هو القلب لآآغيره ،، فقد أحتويتكم ..

----------


## نبض قلب

احتويني بكل مافيكِ ..

----------


## نبراس،،،

لك الفضل في بقااااء حزني 
فشكراً لك على كل حال

----------


## اسير الهوى

شممت ثراك من البعيد فأظمئني
الى اللقيا وأَدمُعُ العين تُنْتَزَفُ

----------


## شمعة الوادي

وهل هناك مكان أجمل من هذا الطبيعة


هواء جميل ومنعش وروائح الطبيعة الخلابة
وأيضا هناك الاجمل
سماء زرقاء صافية جميلة تشعرك بالهدوء والراحة
لتدخل عالمها وتبحث عما تريده

لم يوجد هناك غيوم كانت سماء صافية زرقاء طبيعة
وايضا هناك الاجمل



أن تجلس قربه وتلعب بالماء وتكتب مايحلو لك على أجمل رمال البحر
لكي يبقى أثرها في القلوب


الان بعد أن تعبت من اللعب فلتفضل معنا لتاكل لقد أصبح
الغداء جاهزا
هيا لناكل بسرعة

لقد كنت جائعة جدا لم أصور جيدا
سلمت يداتك ياأختي على هالطبخة كانت لذيذة جدا 
لقد أستمتعت بالرحلة جدا
كانت هذه رحلتي يوم الاثنين بعد رجعتي من الدوام 
كانت الساعة الواحدة ظهرا
كانت رحلة ممتعة لقد أستمتعت كثيرا
نراكم في وقت قريبا
نسالكم الدعاء جميعا
والتوفيق
شمعة  الوادي

----------


## اسير الهوى

لم يكفني

ابداً

ولم يرضي غروري

ألذيك المزيد...؟؟؟!!

----------


## شمعة الوادي

سأتصل بكي لاحقا
نعم
وماذا ايضا
موفق في ؟أختبارتك

----------


## واحد فاضي

قد يكون 

أو لا يكون 

لكن 

لا تأملي أن ...........أكون 

فلقد رحلت ولن أعود 

ولن يبقى ...في القلب لكم مكان 

يا أنثى ........جاوزها الزمن :rolleyes: 

لا ترحلي الا .........بدوني

----------


## نبض قلب

شكرا ً لإرجوحه الزمآن التي رمتني بأحضانكم ..

----------


## looovely

*سـ أبـتـسـم : )*
* علني أشد أنتباه ..الأمل*

----------


## واحد فاضي

في رحلتي رأيتها

ولملمت أطراف ردائي

ومشيت 


لكنني أخذت صورتي من يدها 

تباً لها 

بئساً لها 

قلبي معلق بها 


لكنه معلقٌ

بغيرِها 

..........يا غيرَها إفهمي 


إني أنا 

ليست لدي رحلةٌ إلا ...........لآل البيت

----------


## النظره البريئه

تعودت ع الحزن ولااظن للفرح باب

----------


## دمعة على السطور

> تعودت ع الحزن ولااظن للفرح باب



 
بل وله أبواب عزيزتي...فقط أطرقيها بقلبكِ..
كوني بخير..
موفقة ومقضية حوائجكِ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

عندما يكون الشخص مرآةً لك..

تنظر لها فترى صورة طبق للأصل ...

تبتسم ..فتنعكس صورتك أمام مرآتك مُعلنة عن ابتسامة مُطابقة لثغرك الباسم ..



أوتعتقد أن الصورة ستتغير يوماً ..أو المرآة قد تخون ؟؟

أوتعتقد أن تبكي والمرآة تضحك؟؟

أو تعتقد أن يُلازمك ضيق ..ويتمكن منك اغتراب..والمرآة باسمة !!!


مُحال....


كما أنك مرآةً لي فأنا مرآة لك..

فلا تنتظر مني غض النظر أو الاكتفاء بالصمت !!

----------


## همس الصمت

ياقلبي المتعب
متى تستريح على عتبات الزمن ؟؟

----------


## دمعة على السطور

مابالهم !!! 
ذاب الفؤادُ واعتصر يبكي على أحوالهم ،، 
فياليتني .. 
يوماً أصّدُ وألتقي بسمة فرح في صدرهم ،، 



ناشدتهم .. 
بالله لو كان لي بضع الغلا في قلبهم ،، 
واجهتهم.. 
فطلبتُ مكنون الخفى لشريانهم و وريدهم 

ناشدتهم ناشدتهم ناشدتهم حتى .. 
هلك الفؤاد من خوفه على خوفهم .. 

هناك جاء جوابهم .. 


وجدتُ معجم الحروف يسطو على شفاههم  
لكنهم  
لم يلبثوا إلا بصمتٍ قد برّر أفعالهم  



ولازلتُ استفهم !!! 

مابالهم !!! 
ذاب الفؤادُ واعتصر يبكي على أحوالهم ،، 
فياليتني .. 
يوماً أصّدُ وألتقي بسمة فرح في صدرهم ،، 


إهداء لأشخاص عدة من المُقربين ... لاح الضيق بصدورهم ... 
فيارب... كن معهم .. فيارب كن معهم... 


دمعة على السطور.. 
ليلة الخميس..
الساعة 1:35 فجراً.. 
28/3

----------


## دمعة على السطور

.
.
.
.
.
.

أعتابهم "

تشدوا تفيض من غزير الشوق لهم ...

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

*الله أكبر ابشري يا أمتي ..*
*فالنصر قادم ،،*
*والله ينصر كل مظلووم ..*
*ويخذل كل ظالم ،،*
*لا تيأسي يا أُمتي ..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

مع كل زخة من زخات المطر... 
ابث أحلامي...
 
وأنصاع لذراته ... فأحملها بكفيني.. 

ربي.. فرج همومنا ... واقضي حوائجنا والمؤمنين ..

بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين النيرين..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

قلبتُ أوراق ذاكرتي..

فما وجدتُ إلا قُلوباً خُلدت فيها..

أيا قلبي..فلنتقاسم معها الدعاء في هذه الأثناء..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

أظنه احتلال دمعي طغى أرجاء هذا المُتصفح وبلل مساحاته 

>>دمعي نسبةً إلى دمعة  :toung:

----------


## دمعة على السطور

ابتسم بشدة .. 
أعني بها ابتسامة سرور.. 
عندما أشعر أنني اعتكف قلبك~

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

*{  مع صوت الأذان الآن ...~ !!!*
*ادعوو للجمييع ..~* 
*بقضاء جميع حوائجكم بحق الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد*
*فلا تنسووني من الدعاااء*

----------


## Princess

رائحة القدر .. خانقه...

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

خبر رحيلك صدمه على قلبي...
الى جنة الفروس..

----------


## نبض قلب

بدأ العد التنآزلي للنبضآت قلبي ..

يبدو أنني سأذهب لعآلم مجهول عآلم لآأعرف أسرآره ..

ربي ارحمني ..

----------


## نبض قلب

يآعذبة َ الروح فيكـِ الشعر يحتآرُ

----------


## النظره البريئه

ليتك يادمع تداوي الجروح

----------


## اسير الهوى

حالياً ....

طائشة افكاري...

اخاف ان ادلي بها...
فترعب احدهم...

----------


## نبض قلب

كنت خآليه الذهن عن هذآ ..

----------


## شمعة الوادي

ودي أرتمي على حضنك الدافئ لتسليني بكلامك العطر
ولتكتب بيدي أجمل الاشعار
ولترسمني بخيالك على زهرة الاشجار

----------


## نبض قلب

وددت أن أكلمكِ لكن .. 

أنتِ لم تحبي ذلك .. فكمآ قلت وسأبقى ـآآ أقول ..

كمـآـآآآآآ تشآئيــــــــــــــــــن .. << وبغضب ..

----------


## النظره البريئه

ليتك تمر يمي واشوفك

----------


## شمعة الوادي

الان وفي هذه اللحظة يتم االنداء بالله أكبر

----------


## واحد فاضي

الله أكبر فوق كل معتدي 

الله أكبر يا رحمن الدنيا 

الله أكبر يا عاشوراء 

الله أكبر يا.............!

----------


## دمعة على السطور

الله أكبر على كل ظالم ومُتجبر..
(وسيعلم الذين ظلموا اي مُنقلبٍ ينقلبون) 




إلى كل من تمكن منه الحزن.. 
لاتبتأس .. 
فرعاية الله تحيطك أينما كنت...

----------


## شمعة الوادي

اللهم عجل لوليك الامر

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

لست مجبرة أن أفهم الناس من أنا
فمن يمتلك العقل والروح...سأكون له مثل الكتاب المفتوح 
:)

----------


## واحد فاضي

*لست مجبراً ..........لكن بإختياري* 

*فلا تغفل*

*ولا تنسى* 

*فأنا هو أنا*

----------


## كبرياء

...............!
أزعـآآج ... والهدووء يًذبحني الآن ..~
لعلّي أنتظر الـ ...~
دعكـ مني يآقدر ..!

----------


## دمعة على السطور

وأنا في قمة سعادتي... 
اتذكر أُناس يقاسوا في مثل هذه الأثناء... 
فأتعذب بداخلي.. 
نصر الله الدين

----------


## دمعة على السطور

ركود امقته   :noworry:

----------


## النظره البريئه

:sad2: 



> بل وله أبواب عزيزتي...فقط أطرقيها بقلبكِ..
> كوني بخير..
> موفقة ومقضية حوائجكِ..



 شسوي دام الحزن ملاحقني ليل ونهار كل دقيقه خليها على الله 

تسلمي اخيتي 
ربي يحفظك

----------


## صدفة البحر

انظر خلفك !؟
قل لي إلا تحن للعودة ؟؟

----------


## صدفة البحر

سأتماسك !!
سأصبح قوية على غير ما أنا عليه ..
موقفي يتطلب ذلك ؟!

قف معي ..

أعلم بأنك رجل ..
ولكنني انثى .. تحتاج إلى المزيد من قوتك
فلا تتركني وحيدة ..

----------


## صدفة البحر

شعور يعتريني بالسعادة
وفي نفس الوقت بالألم

أمومتي القريبة تفتح أبواب التفاؤل في طريقي ..
إما
غربتي فتدمرني كلياً ؛؛ وتجعلني كاهلة الافكار مثقلة بالتشاؤم

وأنت !!

يامن ترقد في أحشائي 
رفقاً بأمك ..

----------


## واحد فاضي

ثورة من زمن النسيان 

في عقلي المتخم بغبار الوقت


لا تتركيني أقاسي لوحدي

----------


## نبض قلب

حآله من العصبيه والتوتر  والحزن والكآبه وكل شي

----------


## دمعة على السطور

هوني على نفسك ...

فلاشيئ يستحق كل ذلك

----------


## looovely

*ع ـجـبنا لتلك الظروف التي تج ـبرنا على الأغتراب* 
*والعج ـب كل العـج ـب!! إننا لها خاضعين ..مُكبلين ..صامتين* 
*نرتج ـي من طريقها بصيصاً للأمل..*
*أُناجي الله بذلك الصمت المؤلم..وأسأله بحق غريب كربلاء*
*أن يردني(دياري)*

----------


## نبض قلب

أمآ الآن فربمآ بخير لوجود أقرب النآس قربي ..

ربمآ سعيده بعض الشيئ ..

ولكن اتمنى ـآآ من أحدهم أن تعذرني..

ربمآ لعدم احترآمي لهآ عند حديثي معهآ ... عذرآ منكِ ..

تأكدي أنكِ أنتي فقط أجل فقط من تملكين القلب ..

أحبكـِ

----------


## نبض قلب

> هوني على نفسك ...
> 
> 
> فلاشيئ يستحق كل ذلك



 
سلمتِ أخيه على هذهِ الوقفه الجميله ..

دمتِ قريبه من القلب ،، 
فعلاً صدقتي لآشيئ يستحق ذلك ،، الآن فقط فهمت ذلك ..

دمتِ لي أختا ً وصديقتاً على الدوام ..

أختكِ 

نبض قلب

----------


## النظره البريئه

حزن دوم ع القلب ولافيه ذره من الفرح

----------


## دمعة على السطور

كوني بخير نبوووض ..

موفقة ..وعين الله ترعاكِ صغيرتي... 






الحياة ليست بتلك البساطة ...

----------


## مرسال الغلا

تجتاحني رغبه قويه في البكاااااااااااااء وعدم التوقف

----------


## واحد فاضي

لن أتوقف 

فأنا متخم بالأفكار 

ولسوف أكون 

رغماً عنهم

----------


## النظره البريئه

ليتك ياجرح قلبي الاقي لك دواء
فإني تعبت من كثر البكااااء
وكثرة الجروووح

----------


## دمعة على السطور

لم أجد سواكم ... يؤنس وحشتي... ويُحيي قلبي بعد الله جل وعلى ..


أنتم ملجأي وملاذي...وفيكم دمعتي أرخصها ... ياآل المصطفى ..


صلى الله وسلم على ارواحكم وأجسادكم وشاهدكم وغائبكم وظاهركم وباطنكم ..

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

> قرأتُ في عينيكِ عُنوانَ الحياةِ ..
> 
> و رُحتُ أبحثُ فيهِما عن سر ذاتي .. 
> أنا البحّارُ يا أمي و أنتِ .. 
> شؤاطئُ حُبيَ العذرى العِظامِ .. 
> غريبٌ عنكِ في أرض الشَمالِ .. 
> عن الأوطان مُبتعِدٌ أُعاني .. 
> يهزُ الشوقُ وِجداني فألقاهُ .. 
> حنيناً نحو جارودِ الإباء ..  
> ...



 
أخي / لقد فطرت قلبي وأحزنتهُ بكلماتك ،،
قلبي معك ومع من هو أغلى من عيوني ،،
موفق وفي أمان الله



أمنيــ مجروحه ــــات

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

_،،،،، رسائلهُ تُعزيني 

،،،،، فأحضنها إلى صدري 

،،،،، أُقبلها بأشواقي 

،،،،، فبين حروفها

،،،،، عمري !_


_أمنيـ مجروحه ـــــات_

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

رحلتْ هناكَ أميرتي !!


لا أدري أينَ !!


بين النُجومِ مكانُها فوقَ الثُريا ..


رحلتْ بعيداً يا تُرى ..


لا قلبُ يعلمُ ما جَرى ..


العينُ أرهقها البُكا ..


أأميرتي !!


 لم أجني ذنبَ الجمعِ حينَ عشِقتُكِ !!


أرجو الفناءَ بِحِضنِكِ !!


أرجو الزوالَ بثغرِكِ !!


عودي ففي أحضانِكِ موتي !!


و فيها خالداً أبقى مدى العُمرِ !!


عودي أميرتي

----------


## نبض قلب

بانتظآر بزوغ فجر جديد حآملا ً للأمل في طيآته  ^_^..

----------


## نبض قلب

ستبقى نبض كمآ عهدتوهآ .. 
فليس هنآآآـآآآآآآآآآك مآيؤثر عليهآ بإذن المولى ..  
^،^

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

صباحُ الخير

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

كما الغُرباءِ نحنُ

----------


## نُون

يَهربُ مِن قبضتي , يُشعرني بوحشيتي !
ما فعلتْ !

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

بُشرايَ أنتِ يا أُنثى العوالِم

يا أحلى المدائن

----------


## نُون

هُنَّ كثير !

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

ليسَ إلاّها

----------


## نُون

واحدة تكفي لإثارة الرحمة و العجب و الجنون , بأنوثنتي

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

جِداً

----------


## نُون

لو نستوقِفَ الزمن !

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

أقِفُ .. في صالةِ المطار ..

دونما حقيبة !!

لكني قلبي فيهِ أحلى حبيبة !!

هي الوحيدة

تُغيظُني .. تُضحِكُني

تُميتُني .. تُحييني

هي الوحيدة

تكفيني جِداً و جِدُّ جِداً

هذي البريئة

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

8
8

لِـ : لا أحد

مُهداه

----------


## نُون

اشتقتُني جداً ، حينما عدتُ من غيبوبتي !

----------


## اسير الهوى

يهب الريح بعكس ما ارضى...

فتقسو عواصفه...

على محتوياتي..

على ممتلكاتي..

على ذكرياتي..

اصصصص...لنهدء...

علي بتهدئة الامور قليلاً...

لأرتشف قليلا من الحياة...

----------


## اسير الهوى

سأبدأ انا...

لأنتهي...

وتنتهي...

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
لا أنت....

بل كل الأخريات...

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

صولجانُ الحُبِ في يدي

حيثُ أشاءُ

أهوي بِهِ

----------


## نُون

اشتعلتْ فتيلةُ الغرور !

 :wink:

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

و صُلِبت الأعراف !!

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

بالطبعِ حيثُ أشاء  :wink:

----------


## نُون

كالعادة تقطعت الحروف ( مش ممكن ..  :toung:

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

نيها نيها نيهاااا هاها .. مش <<<  :huh:  What`s this

غريب

 :wink:

----------


## نُون

نمضي ..
و لا ندري إلى أين نمضي , و لو كُنا ندري ما حيينا هنا ،
لكننا لا ندري .. لذلك نحنُ هنا ، بزمرةِ الجمع !

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

ذاهِبٌ للجامعة 

نراكم بعد الإمتحان

 :amuse:

----------


## نُون

لا أريدُ أن ادري << مزاج ..  :noworry: 


موفقين dr
 :amuse:

----------


## اسير الهوى

حوائي...

!!!!!!!!

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

لأقل خير او لاصرخ بإسمها...

----------


## فرح

اشكوالك الحال يعارف كل لحوال،،
انك تزيل ما......في قلبي بحق محمدوعترته الاطهار...

----------


## واحد فاضي

هل ها هنا ....................


يحلو الكلام ؟؟



مبتعداً

منزوياً

لا رقيب


..........


..........


...........


هل مات الرقيب؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## فرح

جـــــرح القلب ،وبقى ينزف بالالم
هل انسى هذه الطعنه ام انها ستظل عالقه في فكري ،،،
مشاعري غريبه ،،لم اعدانا كماكنت 
لااريد ان اتغير ،،

----------


## اسير الهوى

سأكون قريب...

جداً..

وجداً...

وان لم اكن تحت جفنيك...

سأكون معلقاً برمشيك..

----------


## كبرياء

*لآزلت أنـآ..!*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

سعيدهـ بقربكِ مني محبوبتي

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

كُنت هنآآك فأصبحتُ هنآآ

----------


## أُخرىْ

أبحث عني وعنك..

----------


## نُون

يَتراقصُ المَطرُ على عنقها ، يحتاطُها بعُنف .. 
الحمدُ للرب .. لا زالت تَمتلِكُ الحِس ،

----------


## أُخرىْ

هل للرحيل بقيه..؟!!

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

28l30

 :walla: 


I wanted full mark

 :noworry:

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

يا اخضر معاك الله

----------


## النظره البريئه

ليتك ياناسي العشره تكف عن لغرور

----------


## واحد فاضي

يا غير الأخضر 

معاك الله :wink:

----------


## أُخرىْ

:notrust:

----------


## أُخرىْ

ثمة أشياء تسكنني,,تنمو في كُل يوم الضُعف
وثمة أُمنيات تقتلني لأني أسكنتها واقعي المُر
,,سيدي الغائب..
أما حان الوقت للتعود ؟..!!

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

هدف صحيح ملغي  :wink: 

ضربة جزاء صحيحة غير مُحتسبة  :wink: 


جاكم الإعصار
ما شيٍ يعيقه 
منتخبنا اليوم 
وخّر عن طريقه 
هذا الاخضر لي لعب 

جهزوا كاس الذهب 
 :amuse:

----------


## أُخرىْ

يااااااااارب..
 :sad2:

----------


## كبرياء

*رغم كل شيئ..!*
*الأخضر معآك الله ..!*

----------


## كبرياء

> هدف صحيح ملغي 
> 
> ضربة جزاء صحيحة غير مُحتسبة  
> 
> جاكم الإعصار
> ما شيٍ يعيقه 
> منتخبنا اليوم 
> وخّر عن طريقه 
> هذا الاخضر لي لعب  
> جهزوا كاس الذهب



*أشعر أنه مجرد تشجيع ..~!*
*لهزيمه مشرفه ..!*

----------


## كبرياء

أوبسس ..!
أهنـآآك مبـآرآة مثلآ ..! <~ توهـآ تسأل هـآآع

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

بقيَت عشرون دقيقةٍ لنهايةٍ المُباراة

و الأخضر مُتأخِر بهدف  :noworry:

----------


## النظره البريئه

الهي فرج عن كل مهموم

----------


## حكاية حب

اماا حاآن الوووقت لتصبح حياتناا هادىء موووستقره { مُستقره ]!

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

1/1


 :amuse:

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

woooooooooow

و الثاني سعوووودي

قلبنا الطاولة رأساً على عقِب


 :amuse:

----------


## كبرياء

ههه وهل أنتهت المبآرآه ..!
أم سيعود التعآدل ..! 
<< طـآر

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

مبروك الفوز

و برافو يا شباب المُنتخب 

كبريآء >>  :amuse: 

الفوز للأخضر

----------


## أُخرىْ

فوز مُســتحق ..

  :bigsmile: 

الله مايضيع حق أحد

----------


## نُون

اتصال سيء 



 :sad2:

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

> فوز مُســتحق ..
> 
> 
> 
> الله مايضيع حق أحد



1000000 مبروووكـ  :amuse:

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

لا بأس

بإمكانِكـِ تجاوزُ ذلِكـ

----------


## نُون

:toung: 





وناااسهـ ، مبرووك ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

في قرارة نفسي

أنا انتمي لغيرهم لا لهم  :amuse:

----------


## التوبي

*لا تبكي الماضي رحل*

*ولاتكثر الهم والزعل*

*فكر غداً ماذا يكون*

*الزمن قاسي لاهزل*

*الامس تضحك ما تحس*

*واليوم شيبك أشتعل*

*أضحك لغيرك لو سمحت*

*كل شي مر حتى العسل*

*جالس ودمعك هامله*

*مثل الذي يفرم بصل*

*ضاع كل شي وضل الفشل*

----------


## نُون

اكرههُ جداً !

----------


## كفن

وتحقق حلم 25-3-2009م

الحمد لله لك يارب 

كنت أنتظره بفارغ صبري

----------


## كفن

هكذا هي الأنثى  
تكره الرجل حين يرتكب جرم صغير  
ولكن ربما جرمه الآن كبير  :amuse:  
براءه لا تكرهي أحداً  
عيشي في الحياه سعيده 
وأحبيهم لكي تنالي حبهم وتكوني [محبوبه] 
موفقه بإذن الباري

----------


## دمعة على السطور

شوق للمحبة !!

استوطن الوريد ~

----------


## نُون

كفن ..
لا تكترث ، أمرٌ و انتهى ، كن بخير ،

----------


## النظره البريئه

كأبه لا اعرف ماذا افعل لهذه الكأبه

----------


## نُون

أظننُي سأصابُ بالخِوار ، لذا سأقبع هنيهة هنا ..

----------


## النظره البريئه

الموت اهون عليي من العيشه

----------


## نُون

أتؤمنينَ بالقدر ؟!كُلّ الإيمان .و هلْ تعتبرينني جُزءً من قدرُكِ ؟!.... 



صمت !

----------


## النظره البريئه

الفرح ماله مكان بحياتي

----------


## النظره البريئه

ليتك يمي اتوسد حضنك وابكي على صدرك

----------


## النظره البريئه

ليتك ياباب الفرح تطرق بابي وتسكر باب الحزن

----------


## النظره البريئه

اه يااااقلبي الحزين 
الى متى سأظل احارب الفرح
والدموع ستظل دووم ع الخذ

----------


## النظره البريئه

الى متى سيظل الحزن رفيقي والفرح عدو لي

----------


## النظره البريئه

اليك ياربي اشكو حالي

----------


## نُون

مُختنِق !


لما ؟


لا . اعلم ..


أفصحْ عنْ أيّ أمر ، علَّ بإفصاحكَ هذا .. تستعيدُ صفوَ أجوائك ..


 :evil:  


ما فعلتْ !!


لما تتحدثينَ بصيغةِ المُفرد دائماً ! لما تتعمدين إغاضتي ؟


اهدأ ...


حُرٌ أنا !


كما تشاء  :noworry: 



تنسحب ..

----------


## النظره البريئه

اه ليتك تعرفي سر حزني لتعذريني لما هالحزن دوم على وجهي والدمع مايفارق وجنتي

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

أهواكـِ

فهل أجِدُ طريقي لكـِ

أم أرحلُ بعيداً حيثُ لا أنا أنتِ و لا أنتِ أنا

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

أنتِ أجمل !!

رأيتُ ذلِكَ في روحِكِ !!

و إن لم أركْ !!

----------


## نُون

تعود ..



و بجعبتها قلمُ خطٍ اسود عريض .. و بلا اكتراث ، تَخِطُّ على قميصهِ الأبيضِ المُدلل ..

1+1=1

يبتسم ، 

لا .. 

يُقهقه .

لا ..

يَكادُ ينفجرُ شهيقاً !

----------


## نُون

تحولُ دونَ أحلامنا عقاربُ الساعة ، و المسافةُ القاحلة ، و الليلُ الطويل !

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

حتماً

نكادُ نصل .. !!

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

كطفلةٍ على ذراعي نامي ..

و لتحلمي أميرتي ..

بِفجرنا الجميل ..

بِحُبِنا الأصيل ..

ببسمةِ الصباحِ في شفاهِنا ..

يا زهرةَ الربيع !!

----------


## كفن

*فإذا الصبر خالج يوماً نفسي*

*سوف أشكو إلى الله همي ،،*

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

روحي معكِ

وحدكِ أنتِ

حتى العرّافاتُ صُعِقنَ 

جسدُ مَيْتُ


دونَ الروح ..


لم يعلمنَ روحي فيكِ !!

----------


## كفن

*دائماً ما يكون آدم لديه حنان طاهر تجاه حواء*  
*ولكنها لا تجد موطنه!!*

----------


## نُون

:noworry:  


طِفلٌ يتجاوزُ حدودَ الحياءِ معَ النساء ، في كُلِّ يوم يُصدر عليهِ القاضي حكماً ..


و أنّى لأحكامِ قاضينا التحقق !

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

Just a kid

 :amuse:

----------


## نُون

و لأحكامي تحققٌ ، لا يَمتلكهٌ أشهرِ قُضاةِ العالم !

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

مرفوعٌ عنهُ القلم ..

فأني يُحكم ..

إلا إنْ .. فيكَ الخِصامُ و أنتَ الخصمُ و الحكمُ

----------


## كفن

*All understand*

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

that`s good

it`s my game

----------


## نُون

الذنبُ ذنبهـ ُ هوَ !




 :toung:

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

:amuse: 

فليتعذب و ليتعذب ففي تلكَ العذابات تكمنُ الحياة

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

عنيده

 :noworry:

----------


## نُون

تعلم !


 :wink:

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

لا أدري لِمَ عِنادُ السماء

فالثلجُ ما زالَ يتساقط

و ما زِلتُ قابِعاً بينَ جُدرانِ البيت  :noworry:

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

راضٍ بِذلِك 

 :amuse:

----------


## نُون

لما نكترثْ ، و لما لا نكترثْ !!

 :wacko:

----------


## كفن

يعجبني في حواء فطانتها

----------


## نُون

اعتراف ظريف ،

 :bigsmile:

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

إن استمرَ الوضع فسأبقى هُنا 

و إن بقيتُ هُنا فسيكونُ ما يكونْ

و إن لم يكُنْ فلن يكونْ

و إن كانَ اللذي كانْ

فما زال بالإمكانِ لما كانَ أن يكونْ

و إن لم يُمكنْ فأنى لهُ أن يكونْ

كانَ ماكانَ و لم يكُنْ ما سيكونْ


مُجرد كَونْ
 :wacko:

----------


## كفن

آدم يجب عليه دراسة عالم حواء  
وحواء يجب عليها دراسة عالم آدم  
فكلا الأثنين محتاج للأخر

----------


## كفن

*يذهبان ويأتيان* 

*جداً بريئين*

----------


## النظره البريئه

سيبقى الحزن رفيق دربي

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

منْ قالَ غيرَ ذلِكـ

 :amuse:

----------


## نُون

|||||||||


مشفر

----------


## كفن

> سيبقى الحزن رفيق دربي



وللدرب رفيقان 

فأتمنى أن يكون الرفيق الآخر هو الفرح 

أدام الله لكِ أفراحكِ وأبعد عنكِ الحزن أخيتي

----------


## نُون

ربما هوَ بريء ، لكنني متوحشة !

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

هيَ بريئة حدّ البراءةِ الامُتناهيه

في حضرتي تكونُ >>  :evil: 

 :wink:

----------


## كفن

ولكن آدم أقوى توحش منكِ يا حواء
ولربما هو كان بريء لكي يكون الهدوء بين الطرفين  :amuse:

----------


## نُون

للأعلى / مزاج ..  :toung: 


للأدنى / رُبما ..  :noworry:

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

أرى شرَرَاً قادماً من عينيكِ سيدتي

 :toung:

----------


## نُون

لأجلكَ فقط ..  :bigsmile:

----------


## كفن

من لكِ يا حواء غير آدم 

ومن لك يا آدم غير حواء

----------


## نُون

:sad2: 

لا أحد !

----------


## كفن

أكرهـ الفراغان اللذان رأيتهما الآن 

لا أعلم مِن مَن؟

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

لكِ ألفُ شُكر

هادئةً كُنتِ أم غاضِبة

فأنتِ .. أنتِ

 :amuse:

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

قَدَر !!

----------


## كفن

*أجمل شيء في الحياه كلمة[بابا]* 

*ينتابك إحساس آدم القوي المُسيطر الحنون عند سماعها*  :cool:

----------


## نُون

اعلمُ مِن مَن !
لكنني لن أُفشي بالسر ..



اترُكْ عادةَ المسافات البيضاء ، فهي تُزعج الكثير ، يا طِفل !

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

بريءٌ هذهِ المرة

 :bigsmile:   :toung:   :bigsmile:

----------


## كفن

لكن تلك الفراغات جذبني شكلها  :toung: 

إن لم تكن من آدم سوف تكون من حوآء 

وكلا الاثنين محبوبان في نفسي

----------


## نُون

سَتنثني بالغد الرقابة ، تلتقِطُ آخرَ الأنباء .. مَن على أعتابِ المصير الذي يجمعُ بينَ ..
الثلاثة الذين ..

----------


## كفن

آدم 

إعلم أنك دوماً بريء

ليس لأنني من جنس آدم 

ولكن حتى وإن ارتكب آدم جرماً يكون صغير فيصبح براءه

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

اششششششش

لا ..  :noworry: 

 فأنا  :amuse:

----------


## نُون

:seif:

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

و هلْ في مدينتنا مِن جُرم ؟!

إنْ كنتُ أهوى الجُرمْ , فلنْ يُهِمَني الحُكمْ !!

----------


## كفن

تذهب وتأتي 

تذكرني بقريبتي

ربما تخالطت صفاتهن 

لأنهن صديقتان

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

حُرٌّ أنا !!

إلا ... مِن سِجنِكِ !!

----------


## النظره البريئه

> وللدرب رفيقان 
> 
> فأتمنى أن يكون الرفيق الآخر هو الفرح 
> 
> أدام الله لكِ أفراحكِ وأبعد عنكِ الحزن أخيتي



 تسلم
وان شاء الله يكون الرفيق الاخر الفرح 
الله يسمع منك

----------


## النظره البريئه

لامجال للبسمه 
لأن الدمع دائم

----------


## نُون

كُلّ أُنثى هيَ أُخرى ، و كل أُخرى هيَ أنثى !!


هُنَ الإناثُ هكذا ..

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

تُصبِحونَ على خير

فقد حان وقتُ النوم

من الثامِنة صباحاً و حتى الخامِسةِ مساءً دوامُ يومِ الغد  :amuse: 

see ya

----------


## نُون

احلام سعيدة ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

أيمكن لغيابك أن يقلبني رأساً على عقب !!!

----------


## دمعة على السطور

فقدتُ حواسي..... 
أعدها لي ~ 
بل وأريد إحساسي !! 
أقلها قاسمني أياه  
فأنت تؤرقني بسرقتها كاملة "

----------


## النظره البريئه

اشتاق لحضنك الدافى الى متى سوف يكون لقائنا

----------


## النظره البريئه

الى اللقاء في يوم غذ

----------


## همس الصمت

مابالكِ ياهمس
لم تعودي تعرفين كيف الاستقرار ..!!
إلى متى ستبقين بهذه الحاله الفظيعة ؟؟
الى متى ستظلين بهذا الحزن الدفين 
الذي سيطر على كل قطعة في جسدكِ ؟؟
إلى متى ..؟؟

----------


## همس الصمت

هدأي من روعكِ ياهمس
فلازال أمامكِ طريق نير
نحو مستقبل جميل مع من يحبه قلبك ..
إهدأي
إهدأي
إهدأي 
فالحياة لازالت بخير ..

----------


## أُخرىْ

صــبــاحكم عذب

----------


## صدفة البحر

*سوف تنجلي عما قريب غيمة الحزن ؛؛*
*وتتلألأ شمـس السعادة ؛؛*
*لكـم أخناني التعـب !*
*وكفنني الألـم !*
*زهرة عمـري تلاشـت في محيط الظلام*
*و ابتسامة شفاهي تأجلت ليوم الأحزانـ*
*ياترى لمَ ؟؟*
*شماتةً لحالي ؟!*
*أو رأفة لحياتي ؟!*
*لا أعلمـ إلى متى سوف أنتظر أنقشاع هذه السحابة ؟؟*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*رؤيا جديـدة لعالمٍ موحـش*
*أُسُـود أفترستنـي !!*
*ونمـور أحاطتنـي !!*
*لكم يوجعني أن أنجبك عزيزي ..*
*في هذا العـآلمـ ؛؛*
*لكم يعزَّ علي رؤيتك تعاني مثلي تماماً ..*
*أحبك طفلي*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*مهمـا صرخت ترجع صرخآتـي عليَّ مرتدة ..*
*لا مجـآل من الفرار ..*
*فقد أوشكـ الحزن أن يتلاشـى ..*

----------


## فرح

يتعبني احدهم ......ويقلق صفوحياتي ...!

----------


## اسير الهوى

سؤال...

هل بعد هذه السخرية..



سألود بالفرار...

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

متى تعود لحضني ،،

يا قطعة مني ،،

أشتاقك جداً ،،

وأحنُ للمسة يدك ،،

ونظرة عيونك ،،

وإبتسامتك المشرقة بحنان ،،


 
أمنيـ مجروحه ــات

----------


## فرح

بحثت عن عنوان فرح في قلبي 
فلم اجده ..!
بحثت وكأني ابحث في مكان لااعرفه
مظلم بسواد كاتم لايوجد به نور يتخلله 
 وطااال بي التفكير الى متى سأظل حائره ،،
الى متى انتظر ..؟
ويبقى الامل ...

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

رفقاً بحآلكم..

 سأذهب الى لامكآآن حيث انتم

----------


## نبض قلب

ومآزآلت روح الطفوله تسكن بدآخلي ..

----------


## نبض قلب

وسأبقى كمآ أنآ ..
فأنتِ لن تؤثري عليّ

----------


## اسير الهوى

مستحيلة التغيير انتِ.. 
فمنذ قديم القرون وانتِ انتِ.. 
لا ابتسامتك ومعناها.. 
ولا نهايتك ومرساها.. 
انتِ كما انتِ...ومستحيلة التغيير انتِِ..

----------


## نبض قلب

ربمآ مجرد حلم ارتسم في مخيلتي ..

ولكن رب حلم لم تحققه لي الأيام ..

----------


## نبض قلب

هو حلمي الوحيد الآن .. أجل ربمآ كآن الوحيد ..

هو توفيقي في درآستي وهدآيتي لكل خير

بفضل ربي سبحآنه ..

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

لا زالَ هُناكَ مُتسعٌ للأمل

حيثُ عيناكـِ !!

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

بِصباحِ الورد .. أكاليلُ مِنَ الجوريِ حوالَ عُنُقِكِ تلتفُ .. مُغلَفةً بِقُبُلات

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

تم إلغاء المُحاضرة الأخيرة  :noworry: 

و عُدنا مُبكِراً للبيت  :amuse:

----------


## أُخرىْ

:amuse: ..

----------


## أُخرىْ

أجهلك..

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

:amuse: 

nice day

----------


## أُخرىْ

الله يديم الفرحه وَ الراحه  :bigsmile:

----------


## أُخرىْ

بِكَ يخذُلني اليقين

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

هلْ عندكِ شكـ

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

أهواك و أتمنى لو أنساكـ 
و أنسى عُمري وياكـ

----------


## أُخرىْ

طربُ رذاذ صوته وليتهُ يعلم

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

حُلُمٌ أنتِ

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

هل لي بكأسِ عِشقِكِ !!

----------


## أُخرىْ

في مُدن خيالاتي تسكن..أنت..

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

حتى القلبُ أصبحَ مُستعمره

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

يآلعجبي..~! 

آبث سعيده هذآ اليوم ..~! 

ربُمآآ بوجودكـَ بجآآنبي.. 

فأمتص الحنآن منكِ

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*مآتعبتو من شعور تكتمونهـ* 

*وإلآ هي مسألة عزة بأثم..~!*

*آتعبتمووني..~*

----------


## أُخرىْ

أشياؤه تستعصي الموت,
خطوته الغليظه /جنونه اللامحدود / ضحكته الكاذبه

----------


## أُخرىْ

مُطمئنه..

لأن ذاته العميقه لن تفنى

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

:toung:

----------


## النظره البريئه

أشتاق لرؤيتك ياحلمي

----------


## أُخرىْ

لو لمْ يكُـنْ .!

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

جمالُكِ سِحر

----------


## أُخرىْ

سأزور مســاحات المطر..وأعود
 :bigsmile: 
واااااو مطر

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

يآآهـ 

حبآآت الكيبورد مملوؤهـ بالمطر 

منظر جميل..

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

آحسآس مجنون..~!

يتسلطني..

----------


## أُخرىْ

تعليق لم أستوعبه .. :unsure:

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

!! 

آيهم..~!

----------


## أُخرىْ

أجهلك,,
ولكن جهلك إياي
يفوقك

----------


## دمعة على السطور

في كل قطرة غيث تسقط...

أحاول أن أمد قلبي لها..

وارفع لها أكفي ....

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

اسمع تلكـ القطرآآت 

فيتقطر قلبي شوقاً لرؤيآآهآآ

----------


## كبرياء

*............~!*
*أبحث عنكـ ..*
*هدوئي ..!*

----------


## النظره البريئه

أختي وصديقتي الغاليه احبك يامن جعلتي البسمه على وجهي 
الله لايحرمني منك ياأغلى الاصدقااء

----------


## أُخرىْ

كالمطر..تزورني فجأه
تُبعثر الكثير الكثير من بسماتي
تمحي ظِلي..لأكون أنا أنت
بك أنسى أن أتألم..وأُعاهد نفسي
أن لاأتذكر..

ورحلت فجأه ايضاً

----------


## النظره البريئه

مازلت انتظرك ...........

----------


## النظره البريئه

والله احبش وامووت فيش واعشقش واهواش ياعمري

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

الله يدوم هالمحبه 

هآآع

----------


## النظره البريئه

:bigsmile:  هل الابتسامه تكفي

----------


## النظره البريئه

> الله يدوم هالمحبه 
> 
> 
> هآآع



الجميع 

تسلمي 

ربي يحفظك

----------


## النظره البريئه

أتألم بصمت

----------


## أُخرىْ

لكَ..أفرش مساحات الفرح, الأمل , والعُمر الأخضر
عيدك سعيد يالغالي..وكل عام وأنت الطف ,وأجمل ولد في الدنيا
حبيبي سعود..عيدك سعيد
8
8
لإبني الذي لم ألده
Happy Birth Day

----------


## كبرياء

....... مجآنين 
في سآآحآت العـشق ..~!!
ولآزلت أجهل ..!

----------


## النظره البريئه

للأســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــف

----------


## أُخرىْ

أتجرد أنا من إحتوائك حرفي,,

----------


## النظره البريئه

*غيابك يجرحني ويقتلني*

----------


## النظره البريئه

كنت احسب انا بدنيتك كل شيء لكن اكتشفت انه بس مجرد كلام ومشاعرك اتجاهي فقط مجرد اخوه وليس احباب

----------


## النظره البريئه

جرحتيني وجرحك صعب القى له دوااء 
اكتشفت انك تحبي شخصاً اكثر مني
لاتقولي اني انانيه وابيك بس لي 
بس كلامك لي جرحني يوم تقولي انك انتي فقط كل شيء بدنيتي

----------


## أُخرىْ

:wacko:

----------


## أُخرىْ

مالحلم الأخضر الذي تحقق ؟

----------


## النظره البريئه

يـــــــــــــــــــ خ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــسارهـ

----------


## النظره البريئه

الطيب ماينفع في هالزمن

----------


## كبرياء

> مالحلم الأخضر الذي تحقق ؟



ربمـآ يعنون أنتصـآر المنتخب  :bigsmile:

----------


## كبرياء

> الطيب ماينفع في هالزمن



بل هو أحمق أحيـآنـآآ .. 
للأسسف.!

----------


## اسير الهوى

اشتعال يطويني...

بل انطوي فيه..

حسبتها جملة تتركب..

لكني لم اقتنع بنطقها؟؟!!!!!

----------


## أُخرىْ

> ربمـآ يعنون أنتصـآر المنتخب



إنتصار المُنتخب..أمنيه تصل للسماء أحياناً ,,وتسقط أرضاً أحياناً أُخرى
وربما هي حِلم..للبعض..
هل الفوز حلم أخضر لكِ وتحقق ؟..
 :amuse: 

حلمي الأخضر إلى الآن...يحتاج للوقت

----------


## اسير الهوى

انتِ...

امنيتي ان اكون سجين عينيك...

----------


## كبرياء

> إنتصار المُنتخب..أمنيه تصل للسماء أحياناً ,,وتسقط أرضاً أحياناً أُخرى
> وربما هي حِلم..للبعض..
> هل الفوز حلم أخضر لكِ وتحقق ؟..
> 
> 
> حلمي الأخضر إلى الآن...يحتاج للوقت



أحبه ...~!
 لكنه لآيعني لي الكثير ..~
لذآ يفرحني نصره ..~!
ولآ تعكر مزآجي خسآرته  :wink: 
ليس ولا جزء بسيط من  .... حلمي

----------


## كبرياء

> انتِ...
> 
> امنيتي ان اكون سجين عينيك...



 
لآتتسرع أخي ..!~
ربمآ يتعبك الخروج منهآ حينهــآ ..!!
حـآفظ على غرورك ..!  :toung:

----------


## أُخرىْ

وجهة نظر ممتازه

----------


## اسير الهوى

غروري ان اكون اسيرها..

ولن اقبع..

من انفاسها لحظة..

سأكون عذابها اللذيذ..

كما هي لي..

----------


## المستحييل

احتاج الى ان تفهم حبي وجنون عقلي حين ارى تجاهلك لي بالكامل كما لو اني ولا شي..

----------


## كبرياء

> احتاج الى ان تفهم حبي وجنون عقلي حين ارى تجاهلك لي بالكامل كما لو اني ولا شي..



*ربمآ كـآن جنونكٍ يمزح ..~!*
*فقط أمعني ..~*
*دون تحيز ...~!!*

----------


## كبرياء

> غروري ان اكون اسيرها..
> 
> ولن اقبع.. 
> من انفاسها لحظة.. 
> سأكون عذابها اللذيذ.. 
> 
> كما هي لي..



مجنون أنـت أخي ..~!
دعـآئي أن تُجن مثلك ..~

----------


## اسير الهوى

آآآه ... 

زفرة كانت دافئة...

كنت اتعنى بسماعها دائما عندما اغيضك..

----------


## كبرياء

لعلي اليوم مصآبهـ بحمى ..~!
من نوع آخر ..~!!
كيف لي أن أشخص حآلتي.!

----------


## اسير الهوى

ان كانت جنوني..

فهو اجمل ماتقدمه لي هذه الحياة..

لأكن مجنونها..

اسيرها...

وفي النهاية...

سأكون قاتلها.................... حباً...

----------


## هذيان

أنا بسمة الحزن التي تعجب الثغر لها

----------


## اسير الهوى

لم اكن يوماً متلاعباً بك انثاي..

اعلم انك على يقين..

انك اغلى ما تمنيت..

وستظلي وان ابعدتك امواج القهر..

فلن تزيلك ولو للحظة...

فقد تعشعشتي هنا..

بداخلي..

بإصراري..

بمرادي..

فانت كل اشراقة..

وكل إزهار..

وكل شيء ذو لون ابيض..

انا وانت فقاقيع..

تهنا بحنايا الغرام..

ترامتنا حبات عشق من مطر عذب..

(لانهاية لهذا الحديث)

----------


## هذيان

أنا الــ آه التي لم تجد غير قلبي موطنا

----------


## النظره البريئه

احتاج الى احد ان يفهمني

----------


## هذيان

أنا الحب الذي زلزل فيك السكنا

----------


## النظره البريئه

متحطمه كلياً
 :sad2:

----------


## هذيان

أنا حواء يا آدمَ

----------


## النظره البريئه

ليه هالعذاب ..... :sad2: 
والله حرام كسر الخواطر ...

----------


## النظره البريئه

ضحكه لكنها مو من قلب

----------


## أُخرىْ

حنين مضطرب

----------


## النظره البريئه

تألمت لما سمعت

----------


## كبرياء

أقسسم أنهم لو يفهمون ...!~ْ
لم يتفوهوآ بحرف..!

----------


## النظره البريئه

متحطم قلبي 
ليتك تعرف السر
لتعذرني

----------


## النظره البريئه

انا الغريبه ..........وغربتي غــربه شعور 

....................وانا غرييه .........الـــروح والشوق

----------


## النظره البريئه

*قلبي يتألم عليك*

----------


## النظره البريئه

ينتابني شعور حزين وأريد البكاء

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

..سنتوآجه.. 

كلـي وثووق إنِ على حق

----------


## النظره البريئه

أتألم بشده

----------


## النظره البريئه

ياااقلبي ياريت انا اللي أتألم بدال المك

----------


## نبض قلب

لآلآ للألم ونعم للأمل الذي سنحآول دوما ً ان نرسمه في طريقنآ ..

----------


## النظره البريئه

ليتك تفهميني

----------


## نبض قلب

> ينتابني شعور حزين وأريد البكاء





عزيزتي هّوني عليكِ ففي بعض الأحيآن نهتم لأشخآص 
هم بالأسآس لآيستحقون ذره من الإهتمآم ..
أعذري كلامي وتدخلي ولكن أزعجني حآلكِ ،،فلتبدأي صفحه جديده ولترحبي بالأمل فيهآ ..
ولتنسي كل من كآن سبب للإزعآج في حيآتكِ ..

نصيحه من أخت ٍلكِ..  :amuse:  :amuse:

----------


## النظره البريئه

يخساره

----------


## النظره البريئه

> عزيزتي هّوني عليكِ ففي بعض الأحيآن نهتم لأشخآص 
> هم بالأسآس لآيستحقون ذره من الإهتمآم ..
> أعذري كلامي وتدخلي ولكن أزعجني حآلكِ ،،فلتبدأي صفحه جديده ولترحبي بالأمل فيهآ ..
> ولتنسي كل من كآن سبب للإزعآج في حيآتكِ .. 
> 
> نصيحه من أخت ٍلكِ..



اسعدني اهتمامك عزيزتي 
لا بالعكس غناتي موتدخل 
معذوره ولو حبيبتي
ان شاء الله سوف أبدأ صفحه جديده لكن شيء صعب حاولت كثيراً لكن دون جدوى
ياريت لو اقدر انسى كان من زمان نسيت لكن الجروح لاتطيب أبداً
الله يسامح كل من كان له سبب في جرح قلبي 
الله كريم اختي 
ومشكوره وماتقصري ربي يحفظك ويبعد عنك كل شر

----------


## النظره البريئه

مالي أرى قلبي قد زاد عليه الهم

----------


## النظره البريئه

مالذي يجعل قلبي يحتمل كل الأتعاب

----------


## نبض قلب

انتبه أنت ،، حذآري مني !!

كمآ قلت وسأبقى ـآآ أقول 

ليس هنآـآآآآك مايهمني .. ^_^ ستبقى البسمه دوما ً على شفتي ..

لن تتغير بل ستبقى بك وبدونك ..
فحذآري غضبي ]>_<

----------


## نبض قلب

ربي معي أينمآ أكون ووقت مآأحتآج له ..

أتمنى من كل من يقرأ هذآ أن يذكرني بدعآء بسيط ^،^..

----------


## نُون

ايه ..
ناس مثل الفُل و ناس ...

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

عفواً لا توجد مسآحةً بقلبي

----------


## أُخرىْ

أين كنتِ ؟

----------


## نُون

كعجوزٍ مصعوقةٍ يومَ أفلستْ مِن الأصباع .. قد تَطاولَ الشيبُ على مفارقِ رأسها ، 
كُنتُ اليوم  ..

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

كل مآآ إزدآد صوت المطر لإزدآدت *نبضآآتي* معه..

----------


## نُون

كنتَ أقبعُ بجامعةٍ عوراء ، احتبستني بين احضانها من الثانية عشر ظهراً ، و حتى الخامسة مساءً << كأن احد يسألني و لا أنا للحين ماصحيت .. هع

----------


## أُخرىْ

آحياناً لانشعر
لابحياة ولا موت..



..
موفقه
<<إيه سئلنا ياصاحيه

----------


## النظره البريئه

مازلت أتألم وقلبي مجروح والدموع تنزل على خذي

----------


## فرح

لااجيد غير الصمت
لقد اصبح عنواااني ...!

----------


## النظره البريئه

قلبي يتألم بشده فهل سأبقى دائماً هكذا أم سيتغير حالي 
لاكن لاأتوقع ان يتغير شيء دام الحزن دوم مرسوم على وجهي
والدموع لاتفارقني 
ليتك ياقبري تضمني 
ياريت الموت ياخذني في أقرب وقت ممكن فقد تعبت من هذه الدنيا ومن هذهِ الحياه

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*،،، {*
*تُم ـطِرُني السم ـآء ،.*
*<~ ،.*
*ع ـشقاً ،.*
**

----------


## النظره البريئه

مخنوقه حدي ومتألمه ودي انفجر بالبكاء

----------


## النظره البريئه

لااحدسواك داخل القلب

----------


## أُخرىْ

لم أعد آراك
وهذا البعد المترامي بيننا
استحل كياني ..
فلم أعد أراك بين روحي وروحي

----------


## أُخرىْ

تأخرت أعلم..


ولكني كُنت أجمع أشلائي,,

وأرتب زحمة أرواحي

----------


## نُون

Happy Birthday saud :amuse:  احلى سنة لأحلى سعودي ، العمر كله يارب < لعنووون بسووومهـ ، اموووهـ قد البحر ، :embarrest:

----------


## كبرياء

*أتسمعون ....~!*
*صوت الجنون ..~!*
*نزف أحتضآرآت العيون ..!*
*أتعلمون ..!~*
*كم ينزفون ..~!*
*أم أنني وحدي فقط ..~!*
*من أتصفح السحب ...!*
*وأرتمي في قلوب .. لآ أعلم ..~!!*

----------


## كبرياء

أموت ولآ يعلمون .........!
سحقـآ للقدر ..~!!

----------


## نُون

بلى ..
استمعُ شهقاتِ الجنون ، و زفراتِ الحنين !

----------


## النظره البريئه

أحس بغيبتك غربة وضيقة مالها اخر .. أحس اني بلا صحبه وشكلي يكسر الخاطر

----------


## كبرياء

*أووفف من المخفي ..~!*
*سأظهر ..~!*

----------


## كبرياء

> بلى ..
> 
> 
> استمعُ شهقاتِ الجنون ، و زفراتِ الحنين !



*لسست وحدي ..~!!*
*حمدآ لكـ ربي ..~*

----------


## النظره البريئه

اشوفك حلم مثل احلام خلق الله لاني بطايلك وان فتحت مااشووفك

----------


## أُخرىْ

:bigsmile:

----------


## النظره البريئه

اخاف اغمض عيوني وان رمشت افقدك واخاف افتح وتصبح حلم ولا التقيك

----------


## أُخرىْ

لانتسم بالكمال فنحن كالقمر لنا جانب مظلم

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*ع ـآد الم ـطر يهطل من ج ـديد ،.*
**

----------


## النظره البريئه

دموعي لاتتحمل فسوف تسقط

----------


## النظره البريئه

مقهوره واريد البكاء

----------


## أُخرىْ

في اليوم الذي سأكبر فيه سيكون الرقم الذي سأضيفه للعالم لايزال انا
سيتغير كثيراً..وسأضل أنا..كما أنا

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*هدوء ،.*
*توقف*

----------


## نُون

تتوسلهُ البقاء ، تَتتشبثُ بأذيالِ قلبه .. تنحني تُقبِلُ خرائطَ صدرهـ ..


عُد ، 


لأجلِ أعياد الميلاد ..


لأجلِ نجمينا اللامعين !


لأجلِ الليلةِ السمراء ،


لأجلِ الورود ،



^



بعد قليل ..


سَيُهالُ على ثغرهِ التراب ، دونَ لذة ، 


و يفصلُ بينها و بينهُ صفائحُ ثوبٍ أبيض ، دونَ عودة ، 


و تعشوشبُ على نحرها بقايا قُبلْ .. دونَ سِقاية !

 :sad2:

----------


## دمعة على السطور

.
.
. 
بين شقوق الضلوع "سألتقط لقلبي صورة ~  

>>>عنوان لنزفي الجديد ...<<< تعلن  :weird:

----------


## النظره البريئه

اكره هذا الحزن

----------


## كفن

بين الشقاء والسعاده ذكرى خالده











مساء الخير أحبابي

----------


## كفن

اصعب شيء احس به الآن أن التأنيب ملامس لضميري 

فيارب إرحم ضميري

----------


## النظره البريئه

ياقبري متى ستضمني

----------


## نبض قلب

ومآزآـآآآآآآآآآآآآآآل المطر يهطل هع
الله يجعله خير إن شاء الله علنيآ وعلى الجميع ياربي 

دعواتكم أعزآئي

----------


## نُون

نجمتهـُ اللامعهـ ، 




كانت ..

----------


## صدفة البحر

*حدث السآعة ..*
*بدأ يعلنـ إصداره الجـديد*
*أحزان تلو أحزان*
*ومتاعب الحياة تزداد قساوة*
*ليجتمع علينا الأثنيـين بلا رحمة !!*

*( متى الفرج ؟؟ )*

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

في شِفاهِكِ يكمُنُ الموتُ

كحبلِ المِشنقه !!

----------


## دمعة على السطور

تساؤلات كثيرة تتملك عقلي وقلبي..


لما البشر تحقد ...تكره ...تحمل في قلوبها الغيظ ....

أين الصفاء !! أين الحُب...أين الطُهر...

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

مُضحِكةٌ .. مُبكية .. هذي الدُنيا  :noworry:

----------


## نُون

أنا اريدُ في وقتٍ هُنَّ لا يُردنَّ فيهـ ،

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

"الوعي "
كلمة نحتاج أن نقف عندها طويلاً وأن ننطلق دائمًا من خلالها 


good night all

----------


## نُون

عدا الليلةِ السوداء ، التي صُلبِتْ فيها البراءة على ضوءِ القمر !

----------


## كفن

*فراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااغ !!*

*وأيضاً نُعاس*

----------


## نُون

الصمتُ ، أقسى مِن الرحيل ! حينَ جربته ،

----------


## دمعة على السطور

صبرٌ جميل والله المُستعان ..

----------


## نُون

لم ادركْ ذاتَ يوم معنى الطفولة ، إلا حينَ فقدتها ، و بي شوقٌ عريض لأن أعودَ ادراجي و إياها !

----------


## نُون

لا بُدَّ و أن يأتي يومٌ أُتقِنُ فيهِ رسمَ خطوطي السوداء ، و فضيلتي البيضاء ، و ملامحي المُشوهة !

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

مع كل قطرة مطرٍ تنزل ،،

يزداد أشتياقي وحنيني ،،

----------


## نُون

معَ كُلِ زخةِ مطر ، تُولدُ أُنثى !

----------


## شمعة الوادي

هل تتوقع أنا أسال عنك
لا 
أنسى ياحبيبي الايام والليالي
كل شيء ضاع
في الهواء
أنساني
وكلما رايت أوراق متساقطة
تذكرني
الى اللقاء
ياطيفي الخيالي

----------


## نُون

هوَ يعلمُ بأنني لا أخشى السيرَ وسطَ الشوارعِ الفائضة بأصنافِ البشر .. و لا أخشى تبعثر السياراتِ المُشتتة نحوَ الجهاتِ الأربع  ،

هوَ يعلمَ بأنني لا اخشى اختراقه كالسِحر ، لو شئتْ !

----------


## نُون

أنا ..
أُنثى أجبرتُ نفسي على الرقودِ قريرةَ العينِ بمستشفى المجانينِ ، الكائن بحي الجنة !

----------


## شمعة الوادي

ماأجمل هذه اللحظات
نسيت الساعة كم ولا نمت
الظاهر بكرة مافي دوام
والمطر مشاء الله عليه
مغطي الشوراع
يجنن

----------


## نُون

كالطِفلِ يُداعبُ وزَّة ، بجوفِ النهر ..
كالمجنون يُراقصُ الموسيقى و الزهر ..
كالكهلِ ينظِمُ شِعراً لأجلِ ليلى ، و حتى لا يرتكبها تجاههـُ الضجر !

صديقي ..

----------


## نُون

Good luck all

----------


## شمعة الوادي

الحياة ليست مُجرد صدفة , بل هي انعكاس لذاتك

----------


## النظره البريئه

احبك واااااااااااااااااايد

----------


## النظره البريئه

انتظرك يااغلى الناس متى سيحن لقائنا

----------


## النظره البريئه

والله أشتاق لرؤيتك واحن لسماع صوتك و بسمة شفاتك ونظرات عيونك  وحضنك الدافئ  يارووحي

----------


## النظره البريئه

اموت فيك ياعمري اتمنى ان يكون لقاااائنا قريب 
أحــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  بـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك

----------


## النظره البريئه

سبحانك ربي

----------


## النظره البريئه

الى اللقاء في يوم اخر

----------


## واحد فاضي

*مراقب بصمت* 

*أخٌ للموت* 

*لا يكاد يرى* 

*الا من خلال .........التقنية*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*آدم >> كلامـي موجه لك اليوم ..*
*لا تنصـدم ؟ ولا تتعجب ؟!*
*فالايـام هواء وريآح ؛؛ ولا أرى وجودي هنا إلا ريآح تتلوها ريآح*
*حتى الاعاصيـر كادت تخترقنـي ..*
*أتدري لمَ ؟؟*
*لانكـ تركتني لوحدي برهة من الزمـن ..*
*عـُد إليَّ لنحيا من جـديد*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*كُـن معي ..*
*في جميع الأحواااال ...*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*صباحكـ معطر بالورد والزهر*
*وبتغريـد العصافير*
*وأصوات الاذان والادعيـة*
*صباحك مشرق بإذن الله*
*بالمودة والسعآدة ..*
*محبتي لك*

----------


## سامر الحزين

متى حبيبتي يكون اللقاء  متى يجمعنه الهواء متى ارى الوجه الجميل متى ارى الطول المتين متى ارى حضنك الدافئ

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

كــــــــان أجـــــــــمل ،،
مــــــــا فيـــــــــــه ،،
عيـــــــــناه ،،

وكــــــنتُ ،،
أرى ،،
من خلالهما ،،
الدنــــــــيـــــــــــــــا ،، 



_أمنيــ مجروحه ــات_

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*وجع قلب..~!!*

----------


## واحد فاضي

كان هنا........

وإرتحل ........

لم يبقَ إلا ....لحظات 

لم يُبدِ لي فيها سوى الخجل 

..........وما حصل 

............دغدغةٌ تدمي القلب!!!!!!!!

----------


## نُون

علمني كيفَ تُروى السماءُ بلا امطارك !

----------


## دموع شمعة

أشُوفِك " طِيفْ " وَ أتْخيَل وُجُوُدِكْ ، وِ إنْتْ قِدَآميّ
وِ لَكنْ الْغِيَآب أقَوَىَ .. صِدَمْنِيّ وْ قآلْ : مَآشِفْتَه

متى ترجع حبيبي !!

( أذكرك والسما مغيمة وقطرآت المطر تتناثر )

الله يردك لي بالسـلآمة

----------


## نُون

بينَ عينيه نارٌ ، تُوقعني بينَ أطباقها المُشتعلة !

----------


## نُون

صدرهُ جنةٌ ، لا اخضرارَ لها بلا ارتمائي بأعماقها !

----------


## نُون

كماءِ الياسمين ، يمّرقهُ على وجهه ليصفو من خطاياه !

----------


## نُون

يجتاحُني جنون !!

----------


## نُون

لو ...

----------


## شمعة الوادي

كم أهلكتني أبتسامتك
وكم عذبني قلبك
وكم أشتقت لسماع صوتك
وكم حزنت لهذا البعد
نعم سأبتعد عنك
لترتاح مني الى الابد
فهو الافضل لنا

----------


## شمعة الوادي

الافضل أما المؤلم
فليختار قلبك مايشاء
فأنا المذنبة في كل شيء
فليسامحني ربي

----------


## النظره البريئه

أحس بغيبتك غربة وضيقة مالها اخر .. أحس اني بلا صحبه وشكلي يكسر الخاطر

----------


## شمعة الوادي



----------


## شمعة الوادي



----------


## شمعة الوادي



----------


## النظره البريئه

اه ياقلبي ....

----------


## شمعة الوادي

هل أنا أخاطر بحياتي أما ماذا
من يحل سؤالي
الذنب هو الذي سيعطيك الاجابة عليه

----------


## النظره البريئه

*ليتك تحس بشوقي وتجيني*

----------


## النظره البريئه

*تقهريني بتصرفاتك*

----------


## النظره البريئه

مادري ليش هالغرور عليك يمكن لاني دلعتك بزياده

----------


## شمعة الوادي

أحس بتعب.........
ولكنه تعب القلب.......

----------


## شمعة الوادي

أيام صعبة واليمة
نفتقد في هذه الايام..........
ولكن مات كل شيء..

----------


## شمعة الوادي

:no:

----------


## النظره البريئه

> أيام صعبة واليمة
> نفتقد في هذه الايام..........
> ولكن مات كل شيء..



هونيها وتهون
ان شاء الله بحق الاذان يتغير الحال

----------


## النظره البريئه

بعد الاذان سوف نلتقي ونعود من جديد ان شاء الله
نسألكم الدعااااء
وغفر الله لكم جميعاً 
اختكم : النظره البريئه
اتمنى الله يوفقكم ويجعلنا الله واياكم من المديمين للصلاه والله يغفر الينا واليكم جميعا

----------


## نُون

رسالتكَ الآن ..
بعثتْ بعيني دمعهـ لم أشأ لها الهطول لكنها رُغماً عني , هطلت فأنبتتْ بجوفي سوسنةٌ بلونِ قوس قزح ،
أعشقكَ جداً ، و جدُّ جداً ..

فاشلةٌ في صياغةِ السعادة فقط 
عُد لي أخي !

----------


## نبض قلب

سأبقى ـآآ محتفظه بذلك حتى وقت مآ..
حتى تعرفي خطأكِ اتجآهي ولآتلوميني >_<

----------


## شمعة الوادي

النظرة البريئة
شكرا على كل شيء
أن شاء الله تتحسن الاوضاع الى الافضل
كن بالقرب مني ياصاحبي

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

يكآد ان ينفجر +_+ 

لا دآعي للتعب قلبي 

فـ أنت الان ........  :embarrest:

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

جنوون 
يستوطنني

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

آبث في قمة السعآده واحدهم يحآول ان يزعجني 

ولكن ........

----------


## النظره البريئه

العفو حبيبتي شمعهـ
ولووو
ماسوينا شيء يستحق الشكر
ربي يحفظك خيتي ويحقق مرادش

----------


## النظره البريئه

احب ان اكون بقربك دائمااااا

----------


## النظره البريئه

اشعر بــ غيره شديدهـ عليك

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

ليس لدي القدره للتوقف عن الضحكـ  
قمه في السعآده هي انآآ

----------


## النظره البريئه

احب ان القائكم بفرحه ياأعضاء الشبكه 
ربي يحفظكم ويبعد عنكم الاحزان والهموم
بحق الحسين عليه السلام 
اكثروو من الصلاة على محمد وال محمد لكي تبعد الهموم عنكم 
واكثر من قرااائة القرآن والادعيه
ربي يحفظكم ويبعد عنكم الحزن والهموم ان شاء الله 

تمنياااتي لكم ...
بحياهـ سعيده وخاليه من الهموووم ...
اختكم : النظرهـ البريئهـ

----------


## النظره البريئه

*لاحيااة مع اليأس ....*

----------


## النظره البريئه

*اقهر حزنك بإبتسامهـ * 

 :toung: 

 :amuse: 




 :cool:

----------


## Sweet Magic

*الحياة لهاجمال لا اراه الا في عينيك ..*

----------


## شمعة الوادي

خطيرة
 :cheesy:

----------


## النظره البريئه

قلبي يعتصر ألماً

----------


## دمعة على السطور

لاأدري كيف تقلدتُ الشجاعة"

وأفصحتُ عما قد أفصحت !!

----------


## شمعة الوادي

ماتقدر تتحداني

----------


## النظره البريئه

اهـ ياقلبي الحزين .........

----------


## أُخرىْ

يوم متعب,,جداً
دعواتكم,,



ألقاكم في الغد إن شاء الرب

----------


## كبرياء

*.............. بعضهم ..~!*
*يستعمرون الألم ... كالجنون*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

العزيزة أخرى...

لابأس عليك..

ابعد الله عنكِ كل تعب..


نلقاكِ بخير بإذن الله .. 







~لم أعد أفقه ماأُريد !!

----------


## النظره البريئه

> يوم متعب,,جداً
> سلامتش خيه
> دعواتكم,,
> علينا الدعااء وعلى الله الاجااابه
> 
> 
> 
> ألقاكم في الغد إن شاء الرب
> ياررب ان شاء الله



الله يعطيج العافيه خيه وسلامات ماتشوفي شررر

----------


## النظره البريئه

خلي عنج  هالغرور  الزايد ...

----------


## النظره البريئه

اغاااااااار عليك من نسمة الهواااااااا ...........

----------


## النظره البريئه

اموت فيج والله احبش بس ماقدر على دلاعتج الزايده

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

في كُلِّ زاويةٍ أراكِ

حتى السماء ..

مِني أليكِ تدمعُ !!

----------


## النظره البريئه

أتألمـــــ بشدهـ

----------


## النظره البريئه

بسمة حزن مرسومه على وجهي والدموع سوف تسقط على خذي ...
..
 :sad2: 
..

..
 :sad2: 
..

----------


## النظره البريئه

لاأسامحك لاأنت ولا الشخص الذي يشبهك

----------


## النظره البريئه

اكرهكم واكره ان ارى وجهكم ...
الا تستحون مما فعلتوووه ...
لاتخافون الله ...

----------


## دمعة على السطور

أُغلِقت المنافِذ ......................


لآ مجال للتنفس !!

----------


## دمعة على السطور

عفواً 
لاترتقي على سلالم مسرحي... 
فتُشتت خلوتي "وتُرهق أفكاري...

----------


## النظره البريئه

لااتذوق طعم الراحه

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

بالأمس كان مجهود عملي زااايد 
ارهااااق 
تعب 
بس ونااااسه ..~ هع 
بسبب زيادة 
.
.

توائم صغار 

^_^

الله يخليهم ويحفظهم

----------


## النظره البريئه

الله يخليهم ويحفظهم ويتربو بعزكم
الله يعطيش العافيه خيه
والف مبروك

----------


## النظره البريئه

*الله ياخذ حقي منكم ياظالمين*

----------


## النظره البريئه

اشتاق لرؤيتك .. فمتى سيحن اللقاء
فهل هو قريب ام سيطول اللقاء
؟؟؟

----------


## كفن

حوآء دائماً تتصف بالفطانه

أما آدم يتصف ............







يا حبذا لو تكمل الفراغ إحدى حوآء

----------


## النظره البريئه

تكسري خاطري والله

----------


## النظره البريئه

..........   فراغ لااعلم ماذا افعل به ..........

----------


## النظره البريئه

أتألم بصمت ...

----------


## النظره البريئه

*.......*
*...... لااله الا الله ....*
*.....محمد رسول الله ....*
*.... علي ولي الله ....*
*.... المهدي ابن الحسن حجة الله ...*
*...........*

----------


## علي pt

*تعسا لهذه النفسية التي لم تعد تعلم ماتريد وكل الطرق مغلقة في وجهها ،، ولا أمل لها بالحياة ..*
*يا مغير الأحوال غير سوء حالنا بحسن حالك يا كريم ..*

----------


## النظره البريئه

> *تعسا لهذه النفسية التي لم تعد تعلم ماتريد وكل الطرق مغلقة في وجهها ،، ولا أمل لها بالحياة ..*
> 
> *يا مغير الأحوال غير سوء حالنا بحسن حالك يا كريم ..*



الله يفرج ياخوي 
والله يعينك
ويبعد عنك كل هم وحزن 
هونها وتهون 
الله يفرج ان شاء الله لنا ولكم جميعا

----------


## النظره البريئه

... حزن وكأبه وهم ...

----------


## النظره البريئه

................... متألمه  بألم  شديد   ................
.............  وجرح لاأعرف له دواااااء  ...........

----------


## النظره البريئه

أه آه أه آه أه

----------


## النظره البريئه

............   ضحكه لكنها مو من قلب  .............

----------


## النظره البريئه

*تعب والم وهموم وحزن وارهاق*

----------


## النظره البريئه

سعاده وهم بنفس الوقت لكن السعاده مو من قلب

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

و اقتربْ !!

----------


## النظره البريئه

ماأسرع الوقت يمشي بسرعه

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

أَ يحِطُّ الطيرُ على عُشِّي !!

----------


## النظره البريئه

*... أتألم ...*
*...بصمت ...*
*أشوفكم لاحقاً*
*إلى يوم غذ*
*او بعد قليل القاكم*

----------


## علي pt

ادخل هنا وعبر عما في قلبك ..

عذرا ،،
لم يعد هناك قلب ~

----------


## نبض قلب

ومآزآل للقلب نبض يحييه !!

ومـــــــــآزآل القلب ينبض ...

----------


## Dr.Mahdi



----------


## Sweet Magic

اشتاق الى زمن الصدق  ..

----------


## واحد فاضي

*انتبه* 

*أمامك تفتيش* 

*لا تتحرك* 

*أنت رهين* 


*انتبه ....جداً .......جداً*

----------


## النظره البريئه

دموعي سوف تسقط على خذي

----------


## النظره البريئه

سوف اذهب للنوم القاقكم لاحقاً
تصبحون على خير
الى اللقاء في وقت اخر

----------


## نُون

كسناءِ الفجرِ ، أُريده !

----------


## نُون

مِنَ السابعة و النصف ، و حتى الخامسة مساءً !

----------


## نُون

سيَفنى الليلُ ، و يُخلَّفُ فجر ، و ها هوَ !

----------


## نُون

يَتعقبُني كظِلِّي

----------


## نُون

بعدَ قليل ربما سنمتلئ ْبالقاعة ، و ربما هيَ من ستمتلئ ْ بنا !!
لا ادري ،
المهم أننا نمتزج ..

----------


## صدفة البحر

*دعنا >> حبيبي نبدأ*
*من نقطة الصفر ؟؟*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*لا تُعـدد نقاط ضعفـي*
*ولا تـصف عيوبـي ؛؛*
*فأ أنا إنسانهـ >> أُصنف من ضمن البشر*
*و كلمة البشر ( لايكتملون ) ..*
*لا تتعجب مني ؟!*
*ولاتنظر إليَّ هكـذا ..*

----------


## فرح

اخلد الى النوم وكل امنيتي اني لااصحى ..
ليس يأس مني !!
لكن حتى لااصتدم بواقعي الاليم ..

----------


## شمعة الوادي

ياربي
تدرون ولا ماتدورن
بقول ليكم سر بس لا تعلمون أهلي
لو يدروا كان قتلوني
المهم
كملت يوم كامل على سهرتي وأنبسطت
تدرون شنو سويت
رجيم بسيط
طول اليوم ماكلت غير روب
والماء يفي بالغرض
وجالسة حضرت جنابي أشاهد فلم من 13 حلقة
وكم ساعة أخد 
أحزروا
10 ساعات متواصلة بدون توقف وبدون أكل
ياربي 
جوعانة
وميتة نعس
وبنفس الوقت أحس راسي بينفجر
وأول مرة أخاطر بهالشي
وجسمي كله أصفر
فكرت حالي في حلم يتهي لي
قلنا نسال بعض الناس يشوفوا حالتي
قالوا روحي المستشفى مدري شو صار الك
أخاف يختلع هالدكتور
الان شنو بسوي
بنام وبجلس الظهر
وأذا سالوني ليش مادوامتي
اي راحت علي نومة
عن جد ؟أني مجنونة هذا اليوم

----------


## صدفة البحر

*كم هو صعب عليَّ أن اواجه العالم*
*لوحـدي ؟؟*

*أين أنت ؟؟*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*قفصي يضيق علي الخناق ..*
*ويعصرني مابين 4 جدرانـ ..*
*ماذا فعلت له ياترى ؟؟*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

لا زلتُ أنتظر ... 

فهل سيطول الإنتظار ... ؟!!! 

 

أمنيـ مجروحه ــات

----------


## أُخرىْ

> العزيزة أخرى...
> 
> لابأس عليك.. 
> ابعد الله عنكِ كل تعب.. 
> 
> نلقاكِ بخير بإذن الله .. 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



غاليتي..دمعه..
مع شعاع الشمس أرسل يدي تُلامس روحك..
شُكراً لكِ.. :embarrest:

----------


## أُخرىْ

النظرة البريئه,,
ممتنه لكِ غاليتي,,
جداً,,

----------


## أُخرىْ

تقلب,,وأوجاع,,
إعترضت طريقي,,
وجعلتني أتخلف عن محاضراتي اليوم

----------


## كبرياء

أمقتكـ أحيـآنــــآآ .. جـآمعتي ..!~

----------


## أُخرىْ

وكم أشتاق لزيارة تلك الأماكن,ولقضم الحزن..والجُرح ليبتعد عنك
فكم من أُمور كنتُ أمقتها,,وأحبها..وتضيع لسخف تفكير مني..دون عوده
سيدي..إترك عنك النظر للأعلى..وكنٌ مني قريب / قريب جداً

----------


## Sweet Magic

كم كنتي قاسية ..

----------


## النظره البريئه

> ياربي
> 
> تدرون ولا ماتدورن
> بقول ليكم سر بس لا تعلمون أهلي
> لو يدروا كان قتلوني
> يؤ يااعلي .. شصاير يالبطه
> المهم
> ......
> كملت يوم كامل على سهرتي وأنبسطت
> ...



ماعليه اسمحي ليي على الهدره 
واقول اكلي هااا 
احسن لج
مابينفعش الرجيم 
ترى والله الرجيم يتعب

----------


## النظره البريئه

ماليي خلق ...

----------


## كفن

كأن الإتهامات بدأت تنهال على رأسي ..

وبدأت الحيره معها ..

----------


## النظره البريئه

متألمه قليلاً

----------


## كفن

تكفيني رؤية ابتسامتها البريئه تجاه عيني .. 
لأنني أستمد من تلك الابتسامه الراحه..

----------


## النظره البريئه

شيء بداخلي لااعلم هل سوف يألمني طول حياتي ام سيزول هذا الالم

----------


## أُخرىْ

إستلقى على ذاكرتي..
وخطب وِدي..

----------


## كفن

*خائف من الآتي*

----------


## أُخرىْ

عظيم أنت كالسفينه التي لاتغرق..

----------


## أُخرىْ

ولدت لأقاسم الكثيرين على أشعة الشمس
ولأقاسم الملايين..الفرح..
ولأمتلك..حٌبه وحدي

----------


## كفن

*أرجوكِ تخيلي الشكل فقط وهم يذكرون ذلك الموضوع أمامي*

----------


## أُخرىْ

تعبت ألقاني ولا ألقاه

----------


## أُخرىْ

هُم يجهلون
مقتك لخيالهم الشاطح  :weird:

----------


## كفن

....................................

----------


## أُخرىْ

:rolleyes:

----------


## كفن

*أُريد الرد عليهم ولكن لساني لايقوى الحراك...*

----------


## أُخرىْ

هُم ليسوا سوى هياكل الجرح..
التي تأبى تركنا ..وتُصر على إستيطاننا..قسراً

----------


## نبض قلب

لم أعد أبآلي .. فلتفعل مآتشآـآآء } ~
ولتتأكد أنني لن أعتذر .. أجل لن أعتذر،، فلست أنآ هي من تعتذر ..
ليس غرورا ً ولكن لم اخطأ حتىـآآ أعتذر ..تيقني من ذلك !!

----------


## كفن

*فراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااغ!!*

----------


## النظره البريئه

حائره كثيرا وقلقه

----------


## نُون

بِتُّ أجهلكَ ،

----------


## دمعة على السطور

خوف يترصدني ،، 
أخشى أن أتأمل........ فتتلاشى آمالي مع غبار الزمن ~ 

يارب ...أنت ملاذي.. 
ياسادتي..أنتم هم وسيلتي.. 
أغيـــــــــــثوني...وامسحوا على قلبي الضعيف

----------


## النظره البريئه

قلقه جداً وقلبي يدق

----------


## أُخرىْ

يرحلون..
ولا يعلمون 
أننا نموت أكثر منهم

----------


## النظره البريئه

خ ـــــــــــــــا ئفه لااعرف لماذا هذا القلق والخوف والحيره ؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## النظره البريئه

الى اللقاء وسوف اعود لاحقاً

----------


## نُون

لو أغفو على أعتابِ السماء ،

----------


## نُون

لستُ بلقيطته ، فلمَ يَدسُّ هذا الشعور بدمي !

----------


## نُون

لن أُشبِعهُ فضائل ، لن أَغسِلَ عنه خطايا ، فلمَ يتشبثُ بأذيالي ..

----------


## علي pt

إلى متى ...
لم أعد أحتمل ،،

رحماك يارب ~

----------


## Sweet Magic

لا اعرف كيف اتصرف معكي ..

----------


## فرح

لقد اختفت تلقى الابتسامه ..
طااال انتظاري !
وقل اصطباري ..لم اعدانا كماكنت 
ابتسامتي اصبحت صفراء لامعنى لها ،،،
افكار تختلج عقلي 
ياترى ماذا يخبئ لي الزمن من جديد،،
اصبحت اترقب احداث هنا وهناك ..

----------


## أُخرىْ

علمني كيف أُسقط صورك المتدليه
من كُل سقف ؟

----------


## Sweet Magic

هل انتي في وعيك ..

----------


## أُخرىْ

ثق أني أنثى لاتستحق الوجع
ولا الموت على رصيف حٌبك..

----------


## نُون

اختراقٌ مشبوه ، يُبعثِرُ أجزائي

----------


## همس الصمت

شوق عميق 
يشعرني برغبة في البكاء ..

----------


## أُخرىْ

في الوقت الذي كانوا هم يبكون
كنا نبتسم لذكريات لقائنا الغريب..

----------


## أُخرىْ

إلى متى وأنت تخلق من الغياب
أشواكاً..تشبه قسوتك.

----------


## غبار الملائكه

*لعل اللقاء يكون قريبُ*

----------


## غبار الملائكه

*لاتسعني الدنيا في غيابك ((ضيقه بالرغم من وسعها))..*

----------


## أُخرىْ

لم أعد أفهمك..

----------


## النظره البريئه

ليتك تحس بشوقي وتجيني

----------


## نُون

لا أحد مُكترث بفهمِ أحد !

----------


## النظره البريئه

أحبك ياعمري واشتاق لك ولنظرت عيونك ولحظنك الدافئ

----------


## النظره البريئه

شعور لايوصف ......

----------


## أُخرىْ

مُشكلتي معه أنه يسكن المُدن المتجمده
التي  لن تسمح لي بدخولها,, الا بإحتراقي

----------


## أُخرىْ

:sad2: 

راااحله

----------


## نُون

سنشتاقكِ / جداً

----------


## النظره البريئه

اموت فيك ياااا حيااااتي

----------


## النظره البريئه

الله لايسامحش يالمنافقه

----------


## النظره البريئه

اشعر بحزن شديد واريد البكاء بأعلى صوتي

----------


## النظره البريئه

دموعي سوف تسقط ...

.............   اه ...............
.............. اه .......

----------


## كبرياء

ببسـآآطهـ أنــآآ .... :amuse:

----------


## كبرياء

... غبي هو تعبيري حين أكون سعيده ..!~

----------


## علي pt

أسعدكم الله دوما ،،

ليس مهما إن كان التعبير غبيا أم لا ~ المهم السعادة

أسعد الله أيامكم جميعا

----------


## كبرياء

:amuse:  أشكر دعـآئك أخي ..~!

----------


## كبرياء

*أمـآ زآلوآ نـآئمون ..!~* 
*لم هذآ الهدوء اليوم .!*

----------


## النظره البريئه

اشعر برغبه بالبكاء لكن لااستطيع ان اسقط دموعي فهناك شيء يوقفني لكي لأبكي

----------


## النظره البريئه

عسى الله لايفرقناااا

----------


## كبرياء

غريب أمركٍ يآ أنتٍ ..~!
تمآسكي ..!

----------


## علي pt

لا أعلم لماذا ..
كلما حاولت الهرب من مصيبة تستقبلني أختها بأحضانها ،،
حتى الطريق الذي أمشي عليه يعاندني ~

مثال ذلك ..
اليوم تعبان ومابغى أداوم ~ والدوام اليوم عملي (مستشفى) ..
وقمت ورحت وسوينا حادث بسيط من صباح الله ،،
الحمد لله ماتعور إلا الحديد

شنسوي ..
وين مانطقها تجي عوجه

دعاكم لمن سئم الشقاء

----------


## كبرياء

*الله يعين ويسـآآعدكم أخي علي ..~!*
*الشؤوم إذآ أبتدى باليوم ..* 
*لآينهيه إلآ بمصيبه ..~!!*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*،،، {*
*كفآكم تُـ ع ـساً ،.*
*يآ أنتم ،.*
**

----------


## ورده محمديه

ألف ألف سلامه أخي علي 
ما تشوفو  شر 
والله يفرجها عليكم 
حوائج مقضيه بجاه محمد وآل محمد
دمتم بحفظ المولى الكريم

----------


## كبرياء

* عآبثه ........................ بـ شًعري ..~!*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*،،،، {*
*سئمتكم ،.*
**

----------


## النظره البريئه

> لا أعلم لماذا ..
> كلما حاولت الهرب من مصيبة تستقبلني أختها بأحضانها ،،
> حتى الطريق الذي أمشي عليه يعاندني ~
> 
> مثال ذلك ..
> اليوم تعبان ومابغى أداوم ~ والدوام اليوم عملي (مستشفى) ..
> وقمت ورحت وسوينا حادث بسيط من صباح الله ،،
> الحمد لله ماتعور إلا الحديد
> 
> ...



سلامات ياخوي 
الحمدلله على السلامه 
ربي يبعد عنكم كل مكروه

ويعطيكم العافيه

----------


## كبرياء

> *،،،، {*
> 
> *سئمتكم ،.*
> 
> **



*لآشيئ يستحق تكشير الحآجبين للدموع ..* 
*هوني على نفسك*

----------


## النظره البريئه

تنتابني شعور بالبكاء والعصبيه والصراخ

----------


## كبرياء

*أشعر بأنني مجنونه ..!~*
*من نوع آخر ..~*
*أوببببس << لآتتهوري*

----------


## النظره البريئه

اريد ان ابكي ولكن لااستطيع فهناك شيء يمنعني من سقطوط دموعي

----------


## النظره البريئه

> *أشعر بأنني مجنونه ..!~*
> *من نوع آخر ..~*
> 
> *أوببببس << لآتتهوري*



سلامتش من لجنون خيه
ربي يحفظك ان شاء الله

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> *لآشيئ يستحق تكشير الحآجبين للدموع ..* 
> 
> 
> *هوني على نفسك*





*لم أع ـقد الح ـآجبين ،.*
*إلـآ لـأنني سئمت ملـآمح الح ـزن المترسمه ،.*
*ع ـلى تقآسيم أح ـرفكم ،.*
*<~ ،.*
*يستوطنني شعور دآفئ ،.*
*أود الـأستمتآع به ،.*
*مع ـكم ،.*
*فقط و لـآ شيء غ ـيره ،.*
**

----------


## علي pt

شكرا لمن واسى ..
ولا أراكم الله مكروها

منذ الأربعاء الماضي وأنا كاره نفسي ،،

والخوف من هذا الأربعاء ألا يكون نهاية هذا المسلسل بختام مسك ..

أحاول التغلب على ماأواجه فإنها ليست المرة الأولى التي يعاندني الحظ والقدر ..

ولكن الغريب في الأمر أنني لم أعد أستطع مواجهتها وحدي ~ أعترف بضعفي تجاها .. لكنني لم أكن كذلك

كنت أتغلب على جميعها واتحداها ،،

بعض ماخرج من تفكير علي وليس من قلبه ~ إذ قلبه احترق قبل فترة ..

دعاكم لعلووه المنهار

----------


## كبرياء

*النظره البريئه ..~!*
*يروووق لي ذآك الجنون ...!*
*:)*

----------


## كبرياء

*للدموع ..~!*
*كلنـآ لهآ هع ...* 
*فقط أمعني بمآ يروق لكٍ ..!*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> *أشعر بأنني مجنونه ..!~*
> *من نوع آخر ..~*
> 
> *أوببببس << لآتتهوري*



 
*لستِ بـ ح ـآج ـة لـ أن تشع ـري بـ ذآلك ،.*
*كوني ع ـلى ثقه ،.*
*أنكِ أكثر بـ كثير،.*
*من ذآلك ،.*
 :shiny:

----------


## علي pt

لا أدري لمى أخبرتكم

فأنا أفضل الصمت بدلا من ازعاجكم ،،

----------


## كبرياء

*علي ..~!*
*تحدي القدر أمر متعب ..!*
*لآتتحدآآآآه ...* 
*فقط أبعد النظر عن كل مآ قد يعكر صفو أسبوعكـ ...* 
*وتلكـ التشآؤومآت خفف من حدتهــآآ ..!*
*<<~ بيجيهآ كف هآآع*

----------


## كبرياء

*للدموع ...!!*
*سأقتلكـ ...!!~*
*<< صٌدمت عـآطفيـآآ هآآع*

----------


## النظره البريئه

> شكرا لمن واسى ..
> ولا أراكم الله مكروها
> 
> منذ الأربعاء الماضي وأنا كاره نفسي ،،
> 
> والخوف من هذا الأربعاء ألا يكون نهاية هذا المسلسل بختام مسك ..
> 
> أحاول التغلب على ماأواجه فإنها ليست المرة الأولى التي يعاندني الحظ والقدر ..
> 
> ...



سلامتك اخوي
الله يعطيك العافيه
والله يوفقك ويحفظك لأهلك وأحبابك ويبعد عنكم كل شر 

ربي يفتحها بوجهك ويسعدك ويهنيك بحق الحسين

----------


## كبرياء

> لا أدري لمى أخبرتكم
> 
> فأنا أفضل الصمت بدلا من ازعاجكم ،،



*خفف على نفسك أخي ..!*
*وأي أزعآج هذآ ...*
**

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> *للدموع ...!!*
> *سأقتلكـ ...!!~*
> 
> *<< صٌدمت عـآطفيـآآ هآآع*



 
*لـآ بأس ع ـليكِ ،.*
*أنتِ أج ـمل ع ـندمآ تُصآح ـبين الج ـنون ،.*
*أُقسم ،.*
 :amuse:

----------


## كبرياء

*هههه*
*أعلم ..~!!*
*<<< صـآر ضروري الكف*

----------


## النظره البريئه

> لا أدري لمى أخبرتكم
> 
> فأنا أفضل الصمت بدلا من ازعاجكم ،،



 لاازعاج ولاشيء ياخوي 
الله يوفقك ويفك همك وضيقك ويبعد عنك الشر

----------


## كبرياء

*ليخرجني أحدكم من هنـآ ..!*
*أود أن أنـآآم ..*
*<< منذ يومآن هع*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> *هههه*
> *أعلم ..~!!*
> 
> *<<< صـآر ضروري الكف*





 :icon30:  :shiny:

----------


## كبرياء

* << هل يعني أن أُجهز خدي للكف ..~!*
*<< وين الأدآره عنهآ ذي اليوم هآآع*

----------


## النظره البريئه

اريد ان القاكم بسعاده وفرح 
والله يبعد عنكم كل حزن وهم 

لااريد ان اراكم بهذا الحزن واليأس

هونو على أنفسكم فهذه الحياه كلها هموم وحزن لكن تفائلوووو

ولا تجعلو الحزن واليأس يحمطكم 

فسوف تتعبون وتتعذبون 

اتمنى ماحد يضايق من كلامي او تعتبرونه تدخل في شؤنكم لكن لااحب ان اراكم هكذا حزينين

----------


## علي pt

مشكلتي اني وحدي ..

من كان محله القلب ذهب ~

وكابرت على نفسي برهة
إلا أنني انكسرت ..
وأتمنى القيام من جديد

وأشكر كل من وقف على أحرفي
وحاول التخفيف عني ،،

لم تتعودوا أن تروني أبوح لكم ما بداخلي
ولكنه الانكسار ~ ما جعلني أفعل ذلك ..

نادم بعض الشيئ
رغم وجود بعض الكلمات
التي تحاول زرع الحياة والأمل في علي من جديد ~ أتمنى لها التوفيق

ووعد مني لن أترك الدعاء
لأولائك الأخوة ،،

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> * << هل يعني أن أُجهز خدي للكف ..~!*
> 
> 
> *<< وين الأدآره عنهآ ذي اليوم هآآع*





*يلزمكِ فهم مقصدي ،.*
*وحدكِ ،.*
**

----------


## النظره البريئه

> * << هل يعني أن أُجهز خدي للكف ..~!*
> 
> 
> *<< وين الأدآره عنهآ ذي اليوم هآآع*



 لاغناتي اني ماأرضاها لج 
لان الكف اهانه 

ولاارضى ان احد يعطيك كف 


ماعليه ملقوفه بس قلبي طيوووب ولااحب ان يهان احد بدون سبب

----------


## كبرياء

> مشكلتي اني وحدي ..
> 
> من كان محله القلب ذهب ~
> 
> وكابرت على نفسي برهة
> إلا أنني انكسرت ..
> وأتمنى القيام من جديد
> 
> وأشكر كل من وقف على أحرفي
> ...



 
*عودتنـآ تلك الأقدآر ...~!!*
*أن الفرآق بآت ملح للحيآه ...* 
*وإن من نحبهم ...* 
*حتمـآ سيرحلون ..~!*
*بت أحآول التخفيف من حدة حبي لآحدهم ..* 
*لآنني على يقين ..* 
*أن القدر لن يُبقي الأيدي متشآبكه ..~!*
*دعكـ من الألم أخي ...* 
*وكن بخير ...~!*
*كبريآء ..~!!*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> مشكلتي اني وحدي ..
> 
> من كان محله القلب ذهب ~
> 
> وكابرت على نفسي برهة
> إلا أنني انكسرت ..
> وأتمنى القيام من جديد
> 
> وأشكر كل من وقف على أحرفي
> ...




*لم يحدث شيء ،.*
*يستوجب منكم الندم عليه ،.*
*جميعنآ هنآ ،.*
*نعبر عمآ يختلجنآ ،.*
*و نتشآرك الإحسآس مع من حولنآ ،.*
*<~ ،.*
*أتمنى أن تشهد هذة الصفحآت ،.*
*عودتك شآمخاً كمآ كنت ،.*
*بل و أفضل ،.*

----------


## كبرياء

ههههههه
أشعر أنني بدأت أفقد السيطره ... 
سي يوو غدأأ 
كبريآء

----------


## النظره البريئه

> مشكلتي اني وحدي ..
> 
> من كان محله القلب ذهب ~
> 
> وكابرت على نفسي برهة
> إلا أنني انكسرت ..
> وأتمنى القيام من جديد
> 
> وأشكر كل من وقف على أحرفي
> ...



  :sad2: 
احزنني حالك اخي
ربي يهون عليك ويفرج همك بحق الحسين

اقرأ لك قرأن ودعاء الفرج وسورة ياسين والنبأ و اية الكرسي والمعوذات وسوف ترتاح 

الله يوفقك ياأخي

----------


## النظره البريئه

> ههههههه
> أشعر أنني بدأت أفقد السيطره ... 
> سي يوو غدأأ 
> كبريآء



 ربي يحفظك خيه 
واحلام سعيده

----------


## النظره البريئه

اشعر بالرغبه للبكاء

----------


## واحد فاضي

*قاوم الموج لتنجو*

*لا تهادن* 


*إن في الحياة أشياء أخرى* 

*يحيا القلب بها* 

*ويعييش* 

*مهما كان العزيز عزيزاً* 

*لابد أن يرحل عنا* 

*فلا تأبى قلوبنا الا الإنحناء* 

*لكن هيهات أن تنكسر* 

*قف قليلاً وتفكر في العواقب* 

*هل تراها* 

*بقلبك انظر لا بعينيك* 

*وستعرف مقصدي* 

*صباح الليل للجميع*

----------


## علي pt

سلمتم جميعا ،،
ودمتم أخوة لي في الله ..

لا أراكم الله مكروها
وأسعد حياتكم بمحبة
آل البيت ع ،، ،،، ،،،، ،،،،،


أرجو أن أعود لهذه الصفحة سريعا
حاملا معي ثمر جهودكم الطيبة

ودمتم بحفظ الله ورعايته
وتوفيقه وتسديده ..

وتصبحون على ألف خير ~
لا أعتقد أن أنام ولكني مرهق

وتقبلو تحيات
أخوكم علي

----------


## النظره البريئه

الله يعطيك العافيه اخوي

----------


## النظره البريئه

اريد ان اضحك من قلب لكن لااقدر

----------


## النظره البريئه

اشعر بقلق وخوف
ورغبه بالبكاء

----------


## النظره البريئه

الى اللقااااااااء

تصبحون على خير

----------


## غرام أحباب

صوته أسعدني كثيراً..}}..
فمابال لُقيااه....

----------


## غرام أحباب

ياهلابلي ينور دنيتي صوته
كيف لوجيتني وشحال هالدنيا
م.ن

----------


## شمعة الوادي

النظرة البريئة
يسلموو على كل شيء
وحالتنا الصحية مستقرة
بس أكل ماكلت
ماني مشتهية أكل شي
والله يعينا

----------


## غرام أحباب

لاتلوموني ياهلي لوسمعت صوته وأبتسمت
هذي ألي ترد الروح فيني وتزيدنبضات القلب

----------


## Sweet Magic

لما الكذب !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## شمعة الوادي

قومي نامي
بلا هدرة واجد
بعدين راحت عليش نومة

----------


## همس الصمت

بين صمتي وهمسي 
ترتسم على شفتي
أبتسامة حالمة
تجعلني أعيش عالماً خاصاً بي ..

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

أأُجيبُ داعيهْ !!

----------


## دمعة على السطور

أغصاني تتوق لبلّها برشفة من برد قطرات الندى ... 
لكيلا تنكسر ..

----------


## النظره البريئه

> النظرة البريئة
> 
> يسلموو على كل شيء
> الله يسلمش 
> وحالتنا الصحية مستقرة
> الحمدلله
> بس أكل ماكلت
> لاوالله ويشو ماكلتي ماليي شغل تاكل ويش ناويه على حالش هااا 
> ماني مشتهية أكل شي
> ...



 ماعلي ملقوفه اني اسمحي ليي خيه بس ابغي مصلحتش واكلي ترى والله ازعل منش

----------


## النظره البريئه

ياريت اشوفك لو ثواني اسمع صوتك دقايق لقد طال الانتظار والله لك وحشه

----------


## النظره البريئه

اشعر بالجوع ههه
لافطور ولاغذا ولاعشاااا فقط شيبس وربيان وكم حبة ورق عنب وعلى قولة شمعه الماء يفي بالغرض

----------


## النظره البريئه

حائره هل اكمل كتابتي ام اتوقف الى وقت اخر

----------


## النظره البريئه

اراكم لاحقاً فالأن مشغوله جداً
نسألكم الدعااء

----------


## نُون

سأستغني عن أولى محاضراتي ..

----------


## نُون

ألمٌ بالمفاصل ، كعجوزٍ لا تقوى الوجع !

----------


## نُون

يغزوني شعورٌ غريب

----------


## النظره البريئه

> ألمٌ بالمفاصل ، كعجوزٍ لا تقوى الوجع !



سلامتش خيه
ماتشوفي شر
الله يعطيش العافيه

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

ما أحلى الفجرَ .. حينَ تستقبِلهُ و أنتَ في ضيافةِ الرحمن بالصلاة

قد يحينُ الوداعُ الأخير قريباً

أسألُكُم براءة الذمةِ جميعاً

----------


## نُون

مَصلوبةٌ بجوفِ الأبواق ،

----------


## النظره البريئه

معصبه وقاعده اتحرطم ومقهوره
 :wacko:  :weird:  :evil:  :sad2:

----------


## نُون

النظرة البريئة ، لا تكترثي لستُ أنا بل هيَ ، شكراً لمواساتك ..

----------


## النظره البريئه

> ما أحلى الفجرَ .. حينَ تستقبِلهُ و أنتَ في ضيافةِ الرحمن بالصلاة
> ان شاء الله نكون دائماً ملتزمين بالصلاه وطاعة الله ورسوله
> 
> قد يحينُ الوداعُ الأخير قريباً
> ؟؟؟
> خير ان شاء الله 
> أسألُكُم براءة الذمةِ جميعاً
> مباح ومبري الذمه



 ربي يوفقك

----------


## النظره البريئه

> النظرة البريئة ، لا تكترثي لستُ أنا بل هيَ ، شكراً لمواساتك ..



 ربي يعطيها العااافيه 
سلامتا ان شاء الله

----------


## النظره البريئه

حدي مقهوره ومعصبه عدل 
تعبتي راحت بلاش 
بس ماقدر اعيد شيء من جديد 
فأصبح جاهزاً
لكن انتظر أرائهم

----------


## النظره البريئه

:sad2: لااريد النوم لاكن ملزومه ان أنام لكي استيقط مبكراً واخلص اشغالي :evil:

----------


## النظره البريئه

اووووووووووووووووووووووووف 
ويش هالحاااااااااااااااااااال :evil: 
نيران تشتعل داخل قلبي

----------


## نُون

بانتظار بقيةِ الحكاية !

----------


## النظره البريئه

قهر..
حزن..
الم..
دموع..
عصبيه..
هم..
ملل ..
طفش..
زهق ..
اووف سئمت هذه الحياه  ...
متى يضمني قبري ...

----------


## النظره البريئه

اريد ان اموت في اقرب وقت ممكن لكن ليسه مستعدا ابدا للموت لكني سأمت هذه الحياه لااتحمل العيشه فيها أبداً

يااللهـ ياكريم 
...........

----------


## النظره البريئه

*اريد ان*
*ابكي*
*واصارخ*
*بأعلى صوتي ليخف ألمي وحزني وهمي* 

*يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااربي*
*يااااااااااااااااااربي*
*ياااااااااااااربي*
*يااااااااربي*
*يااااربي*
*يااربي*
*ياربي*

----------


## النظره البريئه

أريد البكااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء لكني لااستطيع الان سوف اذهب للنوم ربما اسقط دموعي على وسادتي وانااام

----------


## النظره البريئه

يادنيا لاتقسي عليي اكثر والله لااتحمل العذاب اكثر 
 :sad2:

----------


## النظره البريئه

اريد ان احد يفهم شعوري

----------


## النظره البريئه

اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااهـ

----------


## النظره البريئه

انتظرك بفارغ الصبر فلماذا لااستطيع لقياك ...؟

----------


## النظره البريئه

..... قلق لااعرف ماهو السبب ...
هل من الارهاق والتعب 
ام من كثرة الدموع الذي سأسقطها بعد قليل عند ذهابي للنوم

----------


## النظره البريئه

اشعر بالخجل قليلا منك عزيزتي

----------


## نُون

كطِفلةٍ ترجو استردادَ دُماها

----------


## النظره البريئه

لااستطيع ان اتحمل اكثر فسوف انفجر بالبكاء

----------


## النظره البريئه

سوف اذهب للنوم وكلي الم وحزن ودموع أريد أن تسقط لكي أرتاح لكن شنو الفايده ارتاح الحين واذا استيقضت استيقض على نفس الهم كل يوم على هذه الحال الحمدلله ربي اللهم لااعتراض على حكمتك 
تعبت من الآه والدموع والحزن أود أن ارسم بسمة الفرح على شفاتي لكن لااستطيع أن اكون سعيده فداخل قلبي شيء يحزنني كثيراً ويعذبني ..
تعودت على الحزن والدموع لكني تعبت كثيراً وتعبت من بسمة الحزن اللي على وجهي فلا أقدر ان ابتسم بسمة فرح لانها بالأخير سوف تنقلب عليي بسمة الفرح الى حزن ودموع لاتتوقف الا لما ذهبت للنوم وربما انام ودموعي تسقط ولا اقدر ان اقفها حتى لو كنت بنوم عميق اه ياحزني وألمي أه آه قلبي يألمني بقوه من هذه الألام والجروح والتعب وعيوني تعبت من ذرف الدموع اتمنى ان يتغير هذا الحال لكني لااتوقع ان يتغير شيء فأنا منذ سنين وأنا أحاول البعد عن الحزن لكني لاأستطيع كل ماحاولت الابتعاد ان أضحك وابتسم تتساقط الدموع بدل الفرح لااعرف ماذا أفعل فعلت كل شيء لكن  كل ماأفعله لايجيب نتيجه الا كثرة الهموم والحزن ربما ارتاح قليلا لكني بعد كم دقائق ارجع كما كنت حزينه ويائسه ومهمومه لكن لااعرف ماذا افعل ....

----------


## النظره البريئه

حائره جدا 
ومتعبه 
ورأسي يكاد ان ينفجر من الألم
...............
الى اللقاء القاكم في وقت قريب ان شاء الله
.............................

----------


## علي pt

النظرة البريئة ..

متألم لحالكم ،،
أبعد الله عنكم تلك آلام والهموم
بحق ضلع الزهراء ع

----------


## النظره البريئه

> النظرة البريئة ..
> 
> متألم لحالكم ،،
> أبعد الله عنكم تلك آلام والهموم
> بحق ضلع الزهراء ع



تسلم 
مشكور
الله يوفقك
الله يبعده عني وعن الجميع يارب
يعطيك العافيه

----------


## النظره البريئه

مااصعب ان أكون محرمه من بسمة الفرح

----------


## النظره البريئه

أتألم بشده وقلبي يكاد ان يطلع من روحي من كثر الالم

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ممممم موعارفه ويش اقول.... 
بس... 
كل مافي اعماق قلبي ... 
وبكل إحساسي... 
اتمني ان احمل الحزن وهموم الي عند جميع الناس... 
كي لااا ارى الانسكار على احدكم...

----------


## النظره البريئه

> ممممم موعارفه ويش اقول.... 
> بس... 
> كل مافي اعماق قلبي ... 
> وبكل إحساسي... 
> اتمني ان احمل الحزن وهموم الي عن جميع الناس...
> ياقلبي كافي عليج اللي فيج 
> ياغناتي والله طيوبه 
> ربي يحفظك  
> 
> ...



ربي يبعد عنك كل شر

----------


## النظره البريئه

حبيت اسلم عليكم قبل ذهابي للنوم بالرغم ميته نعس بس مو حابه انام لكن مطره اقوم انام لكي ارتاح قليلا  عن التعب
سوف اذهب وكلي حزن لااود البكاء 
لكني سوف ابكي ربما ارتاح قليلا 
اراكم قر يـباً ان شاء الله

----------


## صدفة البحر

*لا أقول سوى ..*
*أحلام سـعيدة .. أغمضي اجفانك*
*عسى القآدم يخبأ لكِ إحدى حلقاته السعيدة ..*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*أتيتُ لك ..*
*أؤدي الاعتراف ..*
*وعلى كرسيك أطرقتُ جالسة !*
*لا أعلم* 
*ماذآ أقول ..*
** ساعدني على الاعترآف ..؟!*
*أجلس أمامي وأنظر إلى عيني العسليتان ..*
*علك تُخرج بنظرتك الحانية جميع*
*أعترافاتـي ..*

----------


## اسير الهوى

*ملحوظة للجميع /* 

هذا الموضوع لطرح كل ماهو رائع من احاسيسكم وابداعاتكم

وقد انذرتني الادارة بغلق الموضوع اذا ما ظل كما هو ..فهو قارب ان يكون موضوع دردشة...

الرجاء من الجميع الالتزام والمشاركة فقط مما تستوحيه ارواحكم الطيبة من نسائم ابداعاتكم وتحت نطاق الموضوع فقط..

العذر منكم جميعا..

لكن هذه قوانين الادارة العليا وعلينا الالتزام بها جميعاً..

تحياتي للجميع..

كونو بخير

----------


## فرح

مشرفنا ..ان شاء الله الجميع يتقيد بماتنصه الاداره من قوانييين ..
والاخ شبكه وضع تنبيه هنا من قبل ...
************
اين تكمن روحي والى من تشتكي هذا العناء
اصبح كالطوق حول رقبتي ،،يكاديخنقني لحظه بعد آخرى
اتمنى الخلاص ،،والهدوء لك ياقلبي ،،
اشبه ماحصل وكأنه حرف تحول الى عدة حروف وكلمات 
وبالنهايه الى مجلدات سوداءلايوضح  لها معنى من الحروف الابجديه
الاعندصاحبها ...

----------


## شمعة الوادي

سأبتعد عن هذا المكان
لكي أرتاح قليلا
تمنوا لي التوفيق والنجاح

----------


## نبض قلب

بِآلتَأكِيدْ كَآنَ فِيهِ خَيِرٌ لِــ]ــيْ ..

----------


## نبض قلب

متأكده ،، متيقنه ،، بالطبع ربي وأهل البيت عليهم السلآم لن يخيبوني 

فيآرب حقق مآأتمنى ولو القليل .. 

^_^ بإذن المولى لن أُخيّب

----------


## النظره البريئه

> *ملحوظة للجميع /* 
> 
> هذا الموضوع لطرح كل ماهو رائع من احاسيسكم وابداعاتكم 
> وقد انذرتني الادارة بغلق الموضوع اذا ما ظل كما هو ..فهو قارب ان يكون موضوع دردشة... 
> الرجاء من الجميع الالتزام والمشاركة فقط مما تستوحيه ارواحكم الطيبة من نسائم ابداعاتكم وتحت نطاق الموضوع فقط.. 
> العذر منكم جميعا.. 
> لكن هذه قوانين الادارة العليا وعلينا الالتزام بها جميعاً.. 
> تحياتي للجميع.. 
> 
> كونو بخير



 السموحه ونعتذر عما بذر منا وسوف نكون عند حسن ظنكم ان شاء الله والسموحه مره ثانيه 
ارجو ان تقبلو الاعتذار
اختكم النظره البريئه

----------


## النظره البريئه

عيا الشعور بلحظة النوم ينساك
حتى وأنا في النوم طيفك يجيني
لا مانسيتك يابعد هالرووح تفداك
ليتك تحس بثلث ماصار فيني
احب فيك الحب ولا يمكن أجفاك
أغليك أنا يانور قلـبي وعيني
مهموم أنا يازين بأوقات فرقاك
موتي ولا فرقاك ياأغلى سنيني

----------


## نُون

بِلا وطن !

----------


## نُون

كالغريبِ و ما أَظنهُ بغريب !

----------


## أُخرىْ

منذُ زمن..وزاويتي تشكو فقدي..
المُشكله لاتكمن في جرحي..أو حُزني,,أو حتى دمعي
المشكله أن الحرف..عاد ليغزوني بسكين غيابه..
وليُخبرني أن كُل الطُرق..سبيل له ولطعناته..
رحل منُذ زمن,,وتركني ألملم بقايا صوره..وأرسمه في مُحيط الذاكره..
ولكنه عاد مرة أخرى..وأفجعني بفقده إياي..
ليرحل مرة أُخرى حاملاً معه ذاتي..
.. 




بعثرة حُزن مُتعَب
.. :amuse:

----------


## نُون

القدر ينتزعهم من عالمها ، يُبددهم ، يصنعُ من غسقِهِ فضاءٌ عميق .. وحدها تَركُنُ بجوفه .

----------


## نُون

ظَننتهُ وحدهُ المُلقى على مشانقِ الوجع ، ظَننتهُ وحدهُ المَصلوبُ على صدرِ أُنثاه ،
ظَننتهُ وحدهُ الغارقُ بجوفِ الليل يُزخرفهُ بالنجوم لأجلها .

----------


## نُون

ظَننتهُ زعيماً بإمبراطورية الحُبّ .

----------


## Sweet Magic

كذبة ابريل 

اصابتني با الجنون ...

----------


## اسير الهوى

*لكن...؟؟؟؟!!*

----------


## كبرياء

*المسنجر التآسع ...~*
*غـبي ..!!*

----------


## كبرياء

*لآ والأنجليزي بعد ..! << إللي يسمع مو تخصصك ..!*

----------


## واحد فاضي

*لا تكلني يارب الى نفسي* 

*طرفة عينٍ أبداً*


*-------------*

*أعشقها* 

*نعم أعشقها* 

*شمعة في حياتي التائهه*

*نور دربي في يميني الجامحه* 

*وشمالي عندما تصفر وقت النائحه* 

*يزداد عشقي ..........*

*يا ودادي والسناء* 

*هي أنثى ليس كالأنثى مداها* 

*هي أنثى ليس كالأنثى هواها* 

*هي أنثى ليس كالأنثى رباها* 

*هي في قلبي وروحي ودمي* 

*تجري ولا أنفك .........عنها* 

*هي عشقي* 


*سلامي لأمي الغالية*

----------


## همس الصمت

أرغب في وليمة دسمة
ولكنها ليست ككل الولائم ..
إنها وليمه كبيرة من
البكـــــــــــــــاء ..
لعلي أستريح ويستريح حالي ..

----------


## همس الصمت

يبدو كأنني سأبدأ بهذه الوليمة 
بعد قليل ..!!

----------


## هذيان

بعد كل مامر بنا من العناء
لأجلك وأجلي وأجل السماء
ابتسم.... :amuse:

----------


## نبض قلب

سأبتسم ،، وسأبيّن لكل من قآل أنني سأبكي أنني لست بضعيفه أبدا ً ..

أجل نبـــــــض ليست ضعيفه كمآ ظن البعض ..

^____^

----------


## حكاية حب

تعب يتسلسل جسدي

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

تعب وإرهاااق الدوااااام ،،
ازعاااااج وبكااء اطفال من عمر السنه إلى دون سن الروضة ..~ 
واحد ع الكتف ..
وواحد ع الرجل ..
ومجموعه منهم ع الجواااااانب ، بالقرب مني ..~ 
8
8
8
يخلف بعده ألم في الرأس ،، وحالة هذيان غير معهوده  :wacko: 
وهكذاااا كل يوووم حالتناااا :(
وما بعد جهد التعب...~
احصد ثقة من حولي والحنان لمن يطلبه من الاطفال ..
هع >> ما ادري ويش اقول مخرفه من وجع الرااس خخخ

----------


## كبرياء

*عوآميه ..~!*
*مووفقه :> شغلك متعب بس حلوو ..!*

----------


## كبرياء

* ... أحدهم تفتقد الصفحآت توآجدهـ هنـآ  اليوم ..!*
*لمـآ ؟!*

----------


## كفن

*اشتقتُ إليكِ*

----------


## هذيان عاشقة

_عذب هو الشعور بالانتصار لاسيما ان كنت مظلوما_
_تراودني نفسي بتصورها وقد اقتص لي رب العبادمنها_
_سادعو وادعو الى ان يكتمل نصاب الانتقام_

----------


## دمعة موالية

* .. يَا قِدَّيْسَ رُوُحِي ..*

*وَنَبأُ رَحِيْلِكَ لـِ الآنِ يَصْطَدِمُ بِي .. يَأخُذُنِي مِنْ مَنْفَاي لـِ السَّماء*
*ويُرْمِينّي أَرْضاً / وَجَعاً .. فَـ أتَقَاسَمُ التَكْذِيب لـا اُرِيد أَن اَعْتَادَ فَقْدُك*
*اُرِيْدُ أَنْ اسْتيقض مِن حُلُمٍ تَسَرْبَل لـِ أَعْمَاقِي وَوَشَمَها بـِ " الوَجَع " واِخْتَرَقَ* 
*شَرَايِيني وأوْصَدَها بـِ ذِكْرَاكَ ..!!*

----------


## نُون

أخبرتهُم بأنني اشتاقُ السماء 
و لكنهم أنبؤني بأنّ ..
طريقُ العروجِ إليها ، عويص ! 
 :sad2:

----------


## كفن

*السعادة .. منحة إلهية يهبها الخالق لمن يشاء*

----------


## نُون

أَتكترثُ السماءُ للمطر ؟

----------


## كبرياء

*الـسمآء ...!* 
*حلمي ... وهو فعلآ عويص ... برآءه ..*

----------


## نُون

ذاتَ يوم سيتفتقُ قميصُ السماء ، و ستنكّبُ على الأرضِ أزراره ، و ....


 تحتوينا

----------


## واحد فاضي

سأقتص من نفسي ...........لنفسي

وأقدمها للمحاكمة 


قريباً فصولها تتم!!!

----------


## النظره البريئه

لماذا كل ده الجرح والتكبر ؟؟

----------


## هذيان

بين أحضان الخيال الذي سيرني للوصول إليك
نم بأحلام سعيدة

----------


## هذيان

غفوة على أعتاب الصدر الجريح

----------


## هذيان

ليل مظلم
يلملم بقايادموع البشر
كأنه للآهات صنع
وليحرس النوم فيه السهر

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> *عوآميه ..~!*
> *مووفقه :> شغلك متعب بس حلوو ..!*



 

*كبرياء ..~*
*هع .. >> تسلمي والله يوفقك غناتي* 
*واكيد حلووو* 
*ولوو مو متعب ما صبرت عليهم طووول هالاسنين  *

----------


## دمعة على السطور

سأغزو قلبك...

وسأستعمر حدوده ..

مُستعينة بأسلحتي...



اممم بل وفعلت ........

----------


## دمعة على السطور

سعيدة ...................أوهل تكفي كلمة للتعبير عن خلجاتي !!  

أدمها يارب علينا وعلى المؤمنين ....

----------


## دمعة على السطور

أعد الدقائق لألتقيكم..

----------


## أُخرىْ

أخبرتني يومها أني قاسية القلب,
 وأنها لن تسمح لي بالإبتعاد وقسوتي عنها,,
أكانت تقصد كلمتها تلك..؟؟!!

----------


## غرام أحباب

آآآآآآآآه
في قلبي أهاااات أشتياق..}}..

----------


## غرام أحباب

أحمل بقلبي لك مشااعر 
غير عن كل البشر..
وآآآه يمتى يجمعنا القدر...

----------


## كفن

*صعبه هي الحياه* 

*فشخص هنا يلملم همومك ويحملها* 

*وشخص هناك يزيدك هموم*
 









































































*إلهي إرحم ضميري*

----------


## همس الصمت

الان
وبعد وليمة البكاء الدسمة أشعر 
براحة لابأس بها ..

----------


## همس الصمت

أممممممممممممم
يبدو إنني لازلت بحاجه إلى وليمة أخرى 
ودسمة أيضاً
كي أستريح نهائياً ..

----------


## غرام أحباب

ليتك بالقرب مني..
لِتُسامرني،،
لِتُسعدني،،،
لِتجلب لي السعاده دووماً..

----------


## أُخرىْ

ربما لم تعد تشعر بي..

ولم يعد قلبكـ تلكـ السفينه التي تحملني بعيدا"

عن امواج تقلبات الحياه..

بل أغرقتني..وغربتني عن مرفئي

جعلتني تائهه ابحث.. عن اي معنى في وجهك مجهول الهويه

..

جزء من {لأجل عيناك..

قديمة تختنق بها أدراجي
 :amuse:

----------


## همس الصمت

ربما أسئت الى أحدهم
تباً لذلك اللسان السليط ..

----------


## النظره البريئه

روحي معك 
وحياتي الك 
وقلبي ملكك
وعمري هديه لك
ياأغلى واعز الناس 
ياأغلى الاصدقاء

----------


## النظره البريئه

ينتابني حزن شديد لااعرف ماذا افعل ...

----------


## النظره البريئه

اه 
تعبت من هذه الاوجاع المؤلمه 
والجروح الذي لااعرف ماهو ان يكون الدواء

----------


## النظره البريئه

*قهر*
*الم*
*حزن*
*دموع*
*ضيقة خلق*

----------


## النظره البريئه

فقط الذي يسعدنا الاطفال فهم روح الحياه
والتفائل والفرح والسعاده الذي لاتوصف
ربي يحفظ كل الاطفال ويخليهم ويكبرهم 
ويرزق كل من هو محروم من الذريه
ياربي ارزقهم بالذريه الصالحه

----------


## النظره البريئه

الذي يسعدني فقط اني مواليه لأهل البيت روحي لهم الفداء
وقرائت القران تشعرني بالراحه والصلاه على محمد وال محمد

والدعااااااااااء

----------


## النظره البريئه

*الاحلام الذي احلمها فبعض الاحلام تسعدني وأتفائل واتمنى ان تكون حقيقه* 
*ولكن بعد يوم اخر احلم حلم مزعج فيصبح حقيقه لدموع والكأبه والحزن*
*لكن الاحلام الرائعه لاتتحقق كلها .. الله كريم*

----------


## شمعة الوادي

لقد نجحت أخيرا في تصميم الفلاش
ياربي

----------


## النظره البريئه

لنذهب كلنا للقاء ربنا ونقوم للصلاه

----------


## النظره البريئه

الهي بحق صاحب العصر والزمان روحنا له الفداء
ارزق كل من هو محروم من الذريه 
يالله ياكريم

----------


## النظره البريئه

ربما نلتفي بعد قليل او غذاً 
الى اللقاء
نسألكم الدعاااء

----------


## نُون

صباحُ الخير للجميع ..

----------


## نُون

يطفو ، كقاربٍ مبتورَ المجاذيف ،

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

صباحُ الخير

----------


## نُون

أكادُ أختنقُ بدخانِ سجائرهـ ،  :notrust:

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

رفرف جناحكَ أيًها القلبُ

و طِرْ لها حيثُ يكمنُ الحُبُّ

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

كَيفَ عَلِمت !!  :weird:

----------


## نُون

احياناً
نُشرِف على الموت ، و مع ذلك لا ننطلق بالوداع ، قبلَ أن ينطلقَ هوَ بنا !

----------


## نُون

و ما أدراكَ مالسماء !

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

صباحٌ مُختلِف بِبَسمه !!

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

في عينيكِ لُغزٌ مُستتِرْ

و القلبُ فاضِحُه !!

----------


## نُون

مُحالٌ هواهُ ، مُحالٌ هواي

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

كَـ جمرة فيّ تشتعلين !!

----------


## نُون

أضغاثُ أحلامٍ ليسَ إلا ..

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

قِطارُ الهوى بِهِ راكِبَين

أنا و هيَ

هيَ و أنا

لهُ نازِحَين !!

----------


## نُون

وددتُ الإعتراف ، بأنني لا أُعيّرهُ إلا بـ ( المغرور ، الدوب ، الـ ... لا يهم ، 
المهم الغفران .

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

:amuse: 

كِتابُ الحُبِّ في عينيكِ يُقرأ 

و همزةُ وصلهِ قلبٌ تعذّرْ

أنا يا أنتِ مِصباحٌ تقدّرْ

له حَرَقٌ مِنَ النيرانِ أكبرْ

----------


## نُون

ما قُرئِتْ أَسطُرَ الهوى يوماً ، بل تقرأُ العيون ..
و العينانِ حُلُم ، لن يكون ..
فكيفَ يُداوى حُكمهُ المجنون !

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

ضوضاءٌ مِن صمت !!

----------


## نُون

أردتهُ شقيقاً ، لم أُردهُ خليلا ..

----------


## هذيان

صباح الخير،،،
صباح شئ من الشوق والألم ،،،
صباح الخير للجميع،،

----------


## نُون

صباح الورد ،

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

اسبوعٌ ليومِ عيدِ ميلادي

قبلهُ بيومين أعودُ لأرض الديار

ليقول لي الجميع مبروك مرتين

لـ عيدِ ميلادي أولاً 

و لـ  :amuse:  ثانياً

سيكونُ أجملَ يومٍ في حياتي  :amuse:

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

صباحُكِ رائع

----------


## نُون

كُلّ عام و الجميعُ بخير ،

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

تمرُّ الثواني عليّ كمَرِّ السنين كمُرِّ السنين

حتى القريب

و ننتظِر !!

----------


## نُون

اعلم بأنني كذلك ..  :noworry:

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

إيـمـي

 :amuse:

----------


## هذيان

كل عام وأنت بألف خير دكتور

----------


## نُون

إلى أيِّ حد نشبه انفسنا ؟!

----------


## Dr.Mahdi

> كُلّ عام و الجميعُ بخير ،







> كل عام وأنت بألف خير دكتور



و أنتُم بألفِ ألفِ خير ..  :amuse: 

see you soon

----------


## نُون

سَتُطوى على ظَهورها الصُحف ، لن يَعلقَ بكَ شيء ، اطمئن .

----------


## نُون

تَحملنا الأيامُ ، والأحلام ، و أنفسنا إلى .. حيثُ لا نشعر !

----------


## نُون

سكونٌ مُرهق 


لا يقوى على الحِراك

----------


## نُون

أمنٌ و أمانُ لكِ ..لا تخافي أبداً براءة
هوَ مَن قالَ ذلك ،
لهذا 
لن أخافَ أبداً ، 
 :amuse: 
عدا القطط 
 :sad2:

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*اتوقع مجمل الموضوع عبر عما في قلبك*
*الان اصبح الموضوع للدردشه*  
*الجميع* 
*اتوقع مابيدي اسوي شي غير ان المشرف العام يتصرف* 
*سوف اقوم باغلاق الموضوع في حين* 
*اتخاذ القرار اللازم* 
*طليت انتظر هدوء الموضوع* 
*بس شفته شياءً فشي يكبر* 
*وبحكم مسؤليتي لازم اني اتقيد بالتعليمات* 
*سوف يتم اقفال الموضوع* 
*لخروجه عن شروط واحكام المنتدى* 
*وتحول الموضوع الى دردشه*  
*نائب المشرف العام* 
*أمير العاشقين*

----------


## اسير الهوى

> دعوني أخبركم بشيء يدور في اعماقي ..
> 
> تصفحت ارقام الصفحات السابقة ..
> 
> وان اصبح الموضوع مثل ما حدث ..
> 
> ليعذرني آدم وحواء ..
> 
> سوف يتم اغلاقه نهائياً ..
> ...



 




> *ملحوظة للجميع /* 
> 
> 
> هذا الموضوع لطرح كل ماهو رائع من احاسيسكم وابداعاتكم
> 
> وقد انذرتني الادارة بغلق الموضوع اذا ما ظل كما هو ..فهو قارب ان يكون موضوع دردشة...
> 
> الرجاء من الجميع الالتزام والمشاركة فقط مما تستوحيه ارواحكم الطيبة من نسائم ابداعاتكم وتحت نطاق الموضوع فقط..
> 
> ...



 


اعتقد ان هناك ملحوظتين بهذا الخصوص

وكأن لم يسمع احد

وقد وُضِعْتُ بموقف محرج امام المدير العام لعدة مرات بهذا الخصوص وانا كنت في دفاع عن الموضوع

لكن هاهو الآن قد اغلق

لربما كانت النوايا حسنة

لكن وإن.. فهناك قوانين يجب التقيد بها وعلينا جميعا

شكرا يا امير العاشقين

عذرا من الجميع وتحياتي لكم

----------

